# Screenshots & Video Capture Share Hub for Animal Crossing: New Horizons



## Justin

This is the official sticky thread for sharing your captured screenshots and videos from Animal Crossing: New Horizons! You should always post this content in here unless you have screenshots or videos surrounding a specific topic that would be useful to others and deserves its own thread.

Please...

Be considerate with the number of screenshots and frequency in which you post. It'd be best to limit to 10 or less screenshots per post and not make posts more than once per day in order to share the thread with others and not dominate all of the space.
Use spoiler tags if you are time traveling and sharing content that is far ahead of what most players have likely seen, at least for the first few weeks after release date.
Only post in here if you have either content to share, or are replying to someone else's content.

*Screenshot and Videos Guide*

Here is a brief summary of how to capture and share screenshots or videos on Nintendo Switch for Animal Crossing: New Horizons. This will be updated further at a later date.

*Capturing Screenshots and Videos*

To capture a screenshot on your Nintendo Switch, press the capture button on the bottom of the left Joy-Con! On a Pro Controller, the button will be towards the centre-left of the controller. For a video, simply hold down the capture button.

For viewing your captured screenshots and videos, head to the Switch Home Menu and press the blue Albums button along the bottom. See the official Nintendo support article here for more information.

*Sharing Screenshots and Videos*

You can use the built-in Share function in the Albums app to post your screenshots or videos to either Twitter or Facebook. See the official Nintendo support article here for more information.

Alternatively, if you are using an SD Card, you can remove it from your Switch and insert the card into a computer to retrieve the images manually for upload on TBT. (or another website) The SD Card can be found under the kickstand on the back.

_Note: We, the staff, will be creating a series of relevant sticky threads for New Horizons shortly and closing similar existing threads. This is to have full control over the OPs of the threads, and to eliminate any fighting over who gets the make 'the' thread._


----------



## Mint

I guess I need to practice.


----------



## Khaelis

Mint said:


> I guess I need to practice.



Just play Megalovania.


----------



## A r i a n e

(reposting from other thread)

i'm so excited to see everyone's photos omg!
my copy arrived a day early, i've been having so much fun ;_;


----------



## cosmylk

gon re-post my toe bean gif from this morning


----------



## Jacob

Already obsessed with the camera feature, here's how I'm ending day 1


----------



## aikatears




----------



## K.K. Tori

shoutout to whoever decided to make sure QR code outfits would be rendered BEAUTIFULLY in this game

I'm in LOVE


----------



## Marte

Exploring my island ♥


----------



## Candy83

*‘Óhana’*

I opted to purchase “Animal Crossing: New Horizons” directly from Nintendo and in digital.

It became available for me to play shortly after 12:00 a.m. ET on Friday, March 20, 2020.

Funny thing, which I did not expect, is that what I selected for an island—and I wanted the area of Nook (and eventually the Plaza) to be centered—was actually my first attempt. I am pleased with is the color of the airport and the fruit of the island. (I don’t mind that Plaza will not be centered. I already envision shops neighboring it. And I would like to relocate residents further north.)

I have named it *Óhana*, which means family, and my starting villagers are Uchi cat *Katt* (who is in my “New Leaf” town ACNLpics, a museum-themed town with humans housing the pictures of regular villagers and special characters) and Jock bear *Teddy* (who is in my orange-themed town Orange).

My Nintendo Switch may be at its limit with screen shots; so, I used my smartphone to take pictures. I scaled some of them. And I will share a few below. 

This is keeping mind I am posting it this short of 06:00 a.m. ET. I started playing “New Horizons” less than six hours prior to this post.




















​


----------



## Jas

i'm a happy gal!


----------



## Mint




----------



## K.K. Tori

Got the Pop hairstyle pack and I love it!
Looking forward to seeing what the Rock pack includes!


----------



## jewpac

First tree I attempted to hit and this happened. Is that how it was supposed to go? hahaha


----------



## Holly...

A r i a n e said:


> (reposting from other thread)
> 
> i'm so excited to see everyone's photos omg!
> my copy arrived a day early, i've been having so much fun ;_;



Oh my gosh this looks so cute!! Love the outfit <3 XD


----------



## mizzsnow

Pic of my house so far :3 and I messed around the the custom pattern thing to make a painting of my oc


----------



## Hesper

In proper Selkie form, at the tide pools. I love this tiny little bit of scenery SO MUCH.


----------



## Khaelis

She literally got off the bench seconds after I took this. <_<


----------



## Trundle

My first island visitor was a friend of mine who wanted to trade fruit! I gave him peaches and he gave me pears.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Don't quite have my house yet, so my tent is just a mess.


----------



## DenzDejz

Fishing with one of my first two buddies Goose!


----------



## Soigne

somehow scraped together enough to pay off my 98k loan on my first day


----------



## Colette

Just posing with my new hairdo~






Who needs a museum?






YES!!  The shadow didn't even look that large, but that _rumble!_






Mr. Oarfish needs his own swimming pool, hahaha!


----------



## Nunnafinga

First name that popped up in my head.





Got one of the new guys.





Beachfront property


----------



## Rhythrin

This game is so beautiful~♥​


----------



## Colette

You can stack fishtanks/bug containers!  However, you cannot stack a medium fish tank on another medium (the 2x1, ex. sea bass/olive flounder).  You can stack the 1x1 square size though!


----------



## Morningowl

Guess that is a really fishing spot xD


----------



## denicrossing

I'm returning to this forum after a very long time to share some screenies, lol







I love this game already.


----------



## K.K. Tori

I would NEVER time travel!


----------



## Tee-Tee

Just made my first pro-design! Took a while to get used to it


----------



## mocha.

I got Teddy and Fuchsia for my starting villagers. My fruit is Peaches and my airport is blue!
Really happy with everything asked from the airport, I wanted green haha.


This is my map! I love it, I was aiming for 2 south facing rivers.



My passport c:


And my character now!! I’ve had so much fun playing today!!


----------



## SugarMage

Moon gazing~


----------



## DenzDejz

Morning poop


----------



## AccfSally

SugarMage said:


> View attachment 232590
> 
> Moon gazing~



I can't wait until I get my game, so I can do things like this too.

 Stupid delayed :-;


----------



## R. Planet

Not half as happy as I am to be here bud.


----------



## Peter

ah yes.. the perfect title


----------



## Lancelot




----------



## Nicole.

Never go adventuring at night, you just don't know what you might find! 
Almost jumped out of my skin when I saw this bad boy lurking about.


----------



## xara

my house :33


----------



## Foxxie

My RL friend came over today. I'm in isolation so it was nice to play a while 



Also met Gulliver this morning <3



Found bamboo on an island tour



And this is my house so far 

​


----------



## USN Peter

Got stung by a wasp.
Luckily, Uchi villager still got you covered in ACNH.


----------



## maple22

Here are some random screenshots I took yesterday:

My first photo using the camera with the new filters.























I'm amazed by the more true-to-life scale of the fish:





Nothing all that interesting, but I love seeing villagers take the moment to sit down and relax.





What an interesting thing to earn Nook Miles for...





How I looked at the end of the day:


----------



## bellpickle

I heard Axel was a popular villager, I got him as one of my original villagers !


----------



## Nooblord

Home sweet home...


----------



## jewpac




----------



## lizziety




----------



## Midoriya

Nope


----------



## WanderingIsle

Night 1 of hounding out your neighbours going well..


----------



## HappyTails

Of course this would happen on my first night on the island.






Also don't tarantulas only appear in the SUMMER!?

This happened on the island I had before I reset. (explains the cherries on the trees instead of the peaches i have now) I got chased by a taranula on my new island as well, but my reflexes were strong.


----------



## Mayor Jack

A match made in animal crossing heaven.

Such a beautiful sunset!

Oh, Gulliver.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241428188443447296This was horrifying!


----------



## honeyaura

My first big catch! Omg the fish in this game are ultra detailed.


----------



## maple22

Just helped Gulliver, who seems to have appreciated my act of "kindess"


----------



## Licorice

One of my favorite villagers was on a mystery island and I almost screamed out loud. I bought her amiibo to move her in but guess I won't need it now. She's even cuter in new horizons omg the textures and details they added are so gooood.


----------



## Foxxie

Today has been a very rewarding, but very tiring day on Valenwood.... goodnight everyone <3


----------



## jewpac

Woo!
 
Boo..


----------



## A r i a n e

went on a museum date with allainah <3


----------



## XOXO

Caught some pretty BIG fish today! Both at my pier.


----------



## Zura

This is my little bro's house!


----------



## USN Peter

Sunfish got a lot bigger in ACNH.


Wait for the museum to open.
Blathers won't accept any donations until the museum is finished...


----------



## LambdaDelta

it me rn


----------



## mocha.

Did a little bit of landscaping to tide my over until I unlock the path maker




Also, here’s a close up of my character


----------



## Jewels

my islanders keep giving me _springy ride-ons._ ‘,:^\


----------



## Foxxie

Zura said:


> This is my little bro's house!



Oh my goodness I LOVE THIS!  My youngest (12yrs) is probably going to be just like this when he gets to play XD


----------



## minimoon

I'm having so much fun with the camera app in this game! I love it.


This one is basically my life right now!


No able sisters in my town yet so I got the pro designer and dressed myself as Clarissa Explains It All...


I'm jealous of my husband's starting villagers - Antonio and Pashmina.


I've planted so many trees now - they ruin all my pictures!


----------



## Chris

Big fish make the joy-cons rumble a lot!


----------



## rhinoo

Ne and Hazel idk


----------



## DenzDejz

Day 3, Redecorated my home!


----------



## Thunder

bushy


----------



## Chris

Thunder said:


> bushy



Would you like to borrow some hot wax and tweezers?


----------



## denicrossing

pink watering can!!


----------



## cornimer

Finally got the pole vault!


----------



## jewpac




----------



## Tabs287




----------



## Chris

Stormy weather on my island at the moment.






It took a good 3-4hrs of fishing in the rain today to catch a coelacanth!


----------



## maple22

I've been struggling with catching pretty much anything other than sea bass and horse mackerels, so this came as a pleasant surprise. i'm going to try and forget that i caught a sea bass immediately afterwards


----------



## psiJordan

This game is actually unbelievably gorgeous


----------



## A r i a n e

it's my lucky night apparently :')











i had a big storm tonight on my island and took this screenshot the moment lightning striked! it was insane, the sound effects are amazing, the rain is so pretty, the lightning is glorious, i love this game


----------



## Carina

Today I decorated the space between the resident service center and airport. I like the idea of seeing/reading the island name during the landing


----------



## GalacticGhost

Here's a few pictures I took of my island over these past few days! 

Here's my Resident Representative after setting up her tent on Friday!


Spoiler:  










This was taken later on that day, after I'd put some stuff around her tent.


Spoiler:  










My second character outside her beach tent


Spoiler:  










Character number three spending her Saturday morning chilling by the fire outside her house.


Spoiler:  










My fourth character spent Sunday morning making the area around her tent look nice. Another character helped since she was the only one with the wooden stake recipe.


Spoiler:


----------



## Chynna

Ceremony for Nook Cranny opening up


----------



## Mill97

*My peach path*


Made a peach path to match my native fruit


----------



## julxpea

This game is just so beautiful <3

Also Roald hammering away on his DIY bench is just the cutest!


----------



## Hesper

I found the most gorgeous dress in a balloon present!


----------



## Marte

He wants the pudding.


----------



## Mareets

I love the museum so much


----------



## Aubrey895

Rainy day


----------



## maple22

I tried doing something in photopia idk


----------



## SugarMage

Make a wish ☆彡


----------



## Chynna

Museum looks amazing!


----------



## CKBCKB

*Any good New Horizons Let’s plays?*

This is the one I’ve been working on!
Having lots of fun with it 

https://youtu.be/w9kSpOMopY0


----------



## Zura

Looking for those demons to slay!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I'm glad the orange sunsets are still in the game.





Everyone say "cheese"...........


----------



## USN Peter

Celebrating like a boss.


----------



## Aubrey895

This game is so beautiful.


----------



## GameFaceClive

deleted


----------



## jewpac




----------



## Nunnafinga

Everybody loves Raymond....well maybe not yet.When I saw the first images of the new villagers,I said to myself,_"must have cat with glasses...."_......and here he is.


----------



## Licorice

Pestering Bubbles while she tries to move in.






After my baby moved in.


----------



## Mint

A bunch of us from the forums


Finally had some luck with the islands.


----------



## solace

Brought some of my fav villagers to a photoshoot at Harveys


Woke up and found my first hybrid!


----------



## Psicat




----------



## Romaki

Why is this normal table so giant?


----------



## SillyPrinny

Memes.


----------



## HappyTails

The three OG's of Gullah Island.


----------



## Marte

Decided to help Gulliver a little.


----------



## R. Planet

Just me and my buddy Bill chillin on a bench together.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My room as of now.

#Urinal


----------



## SweetSpark

I made a bell bag to mark my money trees with. Now I won't forget!


----------



## dudeabides




----------



## Nunnafinga

Able Sisters grand opening.I'm surprised Octavian came out of his house full of boxes for this(he just moved in).





I invited my ducky boy Joey to the campsite.I'm not completely sure how the campsite works with Amiibo card villagers but I've read that they need to be invited three times before they agree to move in.This is Joey's second invite and he still hasn't agreed to move.The empty plot in town hasn't been claimed by another villager so it might be true.Guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## xara

“noodle-arm xara” kid cat really roasted me on my own island :c


----------



## Nooblord

Love the props they have in the museum.


----------



## moonchu

officially the cutest thing i've seen in the game TT^TT <3<3<3


----------



## Chynna

Museum Ceremony


----------



## Kristenn




----------



## Zura

What's up normies?


----------



## Mareets

midnight snack >: )


----------



## Romaki

When you have chapped lips and apply lip balm...






Honestly though, she doesn't look as bad in New Horizons. Those lip fillers though...


----------



## Wholockian

I actually love how Judy looks. So cute


----------



## perkisar

*Merry loves donuts*



Merry eating a donut on the beach


----------



## allainah

I went on a girls trip w/ my bff ariane to visit my updated museum, and then we went to able sisters. Where i ended up buying a mask that creeped her out ​


----------



## Romaki

The filters are a lot of fun to play with!


----------



## pocky

working on my kk wall


----------



## StiX

Working on my rooms! There's still a bunch i want to add (like a better kitchen area) but I can't craft certain stuff i want yet.


----------



## cosmylk




----------



## rianne

Because my partner and I aren't able to go on dates, we've been having them in-game.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*money tree*

got money tree and hybrids
dig this up and bury the bells again

then you grow this

my first hybrids


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Came across Sheldon and Egbert singing last night and it was the most wholesome thing. :')


----------



## A r i a n e

the flowers in this game are GORGEOUS






upgraded my house, it's getting cuter every day ♥











met up with allainah again ^^


----------



## Khaelis

My island is slowly coming along... Here's the ceremony, featuring my immature flag.


----------



## Foxxie

Just sharing a few randoms from the last couple of days 

Axel is so clever... I mean, a LEAF?!


Annalisa is such a sweetie :3


Erik being a poser XD


Axel's birthday party was so much fun!


Wisp is one of my fave NPC's in this game so far


----------



## niko2

Too funny she just ran away while I was getting mauled by wasps lol


----------



## Peter

i'm gonna die and these two playing together are to blame :' ))


----------



## Raayzx

i tried making a surprised pikachu face hoodie but it turned out horrific and im kinda scared


----------



## piske

- -


----------



## HappyTails

Did I interrupt?






Okay, no need to yell, Plucky, I'm right here.


----------



## Licorice

Jambette sweeping her porch ; u ; my heart


----------



## AccfSally

*





I finally got my game today. 
Hazel and Rudy were my starters on Tropicako island.​*


----------



## thisisausername

it finally happened to me


----------



## alv4

thisisausername said:


> it finally happened to me



I'm still waiting to appear for me...
I guess someday


----------



## Hesper

Cosplaying a sushi today! Actually a really cute outfit.


----------



## Heyden

I finally got my Town Hall built today, I missed the hourly music so much. Plus all the new building options are super exciting.







Rainbow (the fountains rise at the hour mark, pretty nice)






My poor attempt at a Pizza QR design


----------



## Zura

Oh God, who burried this in my junk yard?!


----------



## Licorice

Zura said:


> Oh God, who burried this in my junk yard?!



Is that a nod to the dump in the gamecube game? Cute idea!


----------



## xara

finally got resident services building!! 


we vibing 


my character do be looking cute doe


----------



## Raayzx

Someone decided to move in randomly *happy noises*


----------



## xara

it finally rained on my island!! 


this is probably the quickest that i’ve ever caught the coelacanth lmao


----------



## A r i a n e

faiiry said:


> View attachment 233244
> it finally rained on my island!!
> 
> View attachment 233245
> this is probably the quickest that i’ve ever caught the coelacanth lmao



congrats ;D 
also i absolutely love your hat, i can't wait until i find one like this o:


----------



## DinoTown

I can't believe I've owned the game for a whole week now!
I cut together all the videos I saved from my first week of gameplay!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCnK98FhQG0


----------



## AccfSally

*

This fell out of a tree today.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

The Tutu has landed.I couldn't bear to not have her in my New Horizons town.





His hair still looks good.





Hangin' with Sherb.


----------



## StrangeDog

Heyden said:


> My poor attempt at a Pizza QR design



This is excellent. I showed my friend IRL and he laughed.


----------



## Lilyacre

I just find this so adorable!


----------



## StiX




----------



## maple22

Turnip prices had been really low for the past several days.





I just thought Jeremiah looked really cute running across the beach!





I'm still in complete shock wondering how I was able to even come close to achieving this.


----------



## Deimos

Licorice said:


> Jambette sweeping her porch ; u ; my heart



You already have paths?


----------



## dreamytoon

my witchy character


----------



## moonchu

welp hahaha


----------



## Zura

Lilyacre said:


> View attachment 233283
> 
> I just find this so adorable!


I'm sorry but I had to 





- - - Post Merge - - -



dreamytoon said:


> my witchy character



Aw, your outfit is so adorable!


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Just thought id share these pictures on fang’s stunning house!


----------



## Zura

StiX said:


> View attachment 233311
> View attachment 233313
> View attachment 233312



That looks like the setup to a spooky anime  Is that a wig you're wearing?


----------



## Peter

I have started to landscape my island! It's coming together nicely, i just need to make sure everything is where i want it before i set paths out everywhere lol. I will probably change the stones i made once i unlock the _official_ path tool thing -- but its a good start.

also... please see in spoiler for bonus pic of a trip me and @Jint (on the left, me on the right) took to the museum. We admired fish and bugs but mainly enjoyed the dramatic lighting



Spoiler:


----------



## allainah

i was really hungry that morning so we were talking about me eating a 2nd breakfast. she called me a hobbit ;-;


----------



## luantoine12

I was improvising on building something yesterday and ended up making a waterfall cave, let me know what you think!


----------



## Chris

I'm not sure whether to ask questions or walk away.


----------



## AccfSally

*

Finally got Nook's Cranny.



Good Morning, Hazel.*​


----------



## Ley

luantoine12 said:


> I was improvising on building something yesterday and ended up making a waterfall cave, let me know what you think!



love it.


----------



## Katie0391

A couple of outside my house


----------



## USN Peter

I just had to take the photo of these two XD


----------



## xara

sleepy boy,,


he munch


----------



## jvgsjeff

Had a really fun night of online play last night.


----------



## HappyTails

OMG!! Get that exercise on!


----------



## dreamytoon

Zura said:


> I'm sorry but I had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, your outfit is so adorable!


Thank you!!


----------



## carackobama

Lolly and Cookie sippin' that tea this afternoon


----------



## xara

the sky is so, so gorgeous <33


----------



## AccfSally

*

Found another hybrid flower island.*​


----------



## Nunnafinga

I was going to cross the bridge and then this horse plopped down in front of me.Annalise was an original islander from AC Gamecube so I thought she'd be an appropriate villager to get for my island.She received a good makeover for New Horizons.





The daily tai chi session with Octavian and Katt.





Here's Tutu's rainy day outfit.That bear loves pink.


----------



## Wholockian

I've never been so happy to get a random villager in my life. I've been cycling just to get him!! Thought I'd have to find him in the campsite or on a tour


----------



## Heartcore

Today Wendy moved out from my town and I had an empty spot. And look who I found on a random island...I'M SCREAMING I'M SO EXCITED!


----------



## maple22

It was my mom's birthday, so this was a bit of a weird coincidence.





I still have no idea how I did this.


----------



## Lilyacre

Bless him, he’s grown on me so much


----------



## Pyoopi

Midnight lunges are important.







A grasshopper head fell out of the tree today.


----------



## Chris

Vrisnem said:


> Spoiler: Norma  & Sherb sitting in a tree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether to ask questions or walk away.



Why is Sherb so popular with the ladies?


----------



## AccfSally

*

Stitches moves in today.



Rudy...
Also, he put on the shirt I mail to him.




Two ceremonies today.*​


----------



## Raayzx

Flora is so sassy i love her lol


also this fell out of a tree today..


----------



## Chris

Spent a couple of hours per night the past three days trying to catch this fish. Today I get it in under 10 mins!


----------



## Nunnafinga

So who needs KK?Octavian Sinatra sings to a captive audience.





What else is worthy of woo?





Oh,sure...go ahead and block the bridge just so you can sit on your furry butt and eat a donut.


----------



## AccfSally

*

The first rainbow on the island.*​


----------



## Romaki

Not sure what's going on, neither of them aknowledged it... but I approve!


----------



## ScaryGhosts

I never gave Pashmina much thought before and when I saw her on an island tour I wasn’t sure if I wanted to pick her up, but I’m glad I did. She’s now one of my favorite villiagers.


----------



## jewpac




----------



## Irelia

um. Raymond scares me... sometimes...



Spoiler


----------



## Nunnafinga

Caviar anyone?





First encounter with Flick....eh,he's very red(or maybe dark pink?) isn't he?






Here's the whole Gilligan crew......finally.This is one of the things new Horizons does better than New Leaf....every villager comes out for the ceremonies.


----------



## piske

roughing it in the rain :3


----------



## deerprongs

Working on getting my islander's design the way that I want it <3


----------



## Wholockian

I've finally gotten around to relocating my house!


----------



## USN Peter

New girl looks tough in her gym cloth.



Stella eating her sandwich. Nothing to see here...


----------



## piske

USNPete said:


> View attachment 233594
> 
> New girl looks tough in her gym cloth.
> 
> View attachment 233595
> 
> Stella eating her sandwich. Nothing to see here...



omggg that is so adorable! <3


----------



## Tabs287

Found an Oarfish, Sturgeon fish and Octavian today. Not sure why he is so popular but I'm going to give him a chance!


----------



## xara

she snooze,,,


golden hour in new horizons hits different;u;


----------



## lucitine

I finally unlocked the town hall today. Since I named my town after my dog, I found it fitting that she be the town flag


----------



## LaFra

_





















Blessed game! ♥_​


----------



## DragonLatios

*My island flag*

This is the Latios and Latias Flag for my Altomare island.


----------



## piske

lucitine said:


> I finally unlocked the town hall today. Since I named my town after my dog, I found it fitting that she be the town flag



wahhh that’s really good! :0 and cute c:


----------



## Midoriya

Nope


----------



## lucitine

overose said:


> wahhh that’s really good! :0 and cute c:



I did not make the art haha. I used the converter from ACpatterns


----------



## MochiACNL

Tonight at LexxyRaptor's town during a meteor shower!
_I was Ash btw <3 =)_


----------



## galactickat4240

Some Photopia fun - here is Velma and Pashmina being friends!


----------



## Katie0391

Marina is the shade of a tree





Me and my sister had a meet up





My Resident Services upgraded today





Marina watering flowers. I've never had her before, found her on an island tour and invited her


----------



## Wrathie83

Customised myself a mug lol


----------



## Violet~

A peaceful evening in the plaza 


Skye eating a sandwich by the pond


No Poncho don't sleep there!!


Everyone in their raincoats, cuties


----------



## piske

Violet~ said:


> -snip-



their little rain outfits are so cute! what dress is your rep wearing in the first pic? super adorable~


----------



## Nunnafinga

800 bells for the goatee......best facial hair I've ever purchased.





Two of my favorite New Leaf villagers having a seat in front of Resident Services.I like that I can craft a bench and place it anywhere on the island and usually the villagers will sit on it.





As if!For sure!Eh,that's about all the Valley Girl stuff I can remember.


----------



## navleost

Spoiler: ⭐Welcome to Lunaire⭐


----------



## Raayzx

y'all gala's thicc a** blocked my airport entrance im dying


- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Violet~

overose said:


> their little rain outfits are so cute! what dress is your rep wearing in the first pic? super adorable~



Thank you 
The dress is called "bohemian tunic dress", I got it from Mabel on one of her visits.


----------



## piske

Violet~ said:


> Thank you
> The dress is called "bohemian tunic dress", I got it from Mabel on one of her visits.



thank you! can’t wait for her to start visiting my island c:


----------



## R. Planet

Shadowboo said:


> y'all gala's thicc a** blocked my airport entrance im dying
> View attachment 233713
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 233714



This is classic stuff right here.


----------



## Spooky.

Chilling with Annabelle


----------



## AccfSally

*

Genji's catchphrase is different in this game.


I love the inside of Sally and Genji's houses.



Graham was my first camper...
This feels like a punishment for time traveling. 
(I got really sick of that stupid tutorial music and I wanted Sally and Genji.)


My current look.
​*


----------



## R. Planet

Some of my amazing catches.











Watching Marcel take a nap...that's weird isn't it?


----------



## mocha.

LaFra said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blessed game! ♥_​


These are gorgeous! 

Do you have a blog or anywhere I can see more? c:


----------



## USN Peter

It's all coincidence, but with what is going on in RL, this feels gloomy...
(I bought a medicine for Reneigh after, and she is all good now BTW.)


----------



## StiX




----------



## dreamytoon

Happy Birthday Felicity!​


----------



## aikatears

https://imgur.com/a/mwa4muV#KHrWx80


link has more
Please take the camera away from me lol


----------



## xara

stumbled upon hybrid tulip island today and snagged some for myself :3


----------



## Soigne

Spoiler:  



















the past few days with friends + a relaxing evening in turnip tonight!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nice to see that some things never change........





_"Not Slytherin,eh?Better be.........Gryffindor!"_


----------



## Zura

Made a working shower with the help of a changing room


----------



## Sir Zyr

Yoga at midnight? Sure, why not?

Reneigh is weird but that's why I love her


----------



## Zura

Idk what this is




			
				Midoriya said:
			
		

> Hey, remember that one time Joseph Joestar crashed the plane, the TA-DA crew got stuck in the bathroom, and they died?


----------



## Zura

> Gobby and Justin are holding hands like a bunch of goobers!
> Hailey looks like she's having the time of her life.
> Riley is trying to smile while also feeling really embarrassed
> Andrew is totally rockin that dress and he knows it!
> Jacob looks like he just wet himself...


----------



## Colette

Oh no, everybody run for your lives!






Ah, a relaxing yoga session in the afternoon with Wade & Mira.






Caught Wade admiring my impressive catch!






I literally gasped when I walked into Julian's house!  I WANT ALL OF THE FURNITURE!
[sub]oh and for the curious, I'm wearing "Labelle's Coat" which I got from Wisp when I asked for something expensive.  I'm guessing that means she might take over Gracie's role![/sub]


----------



## piske

Katie0391 said:


> -snip-



somehow they made Marina EVEN CUTER in new horizons!!!


----------



## Marte

King.


----------



## maple22

I got Marshal as my first campsite villager. Because of things I'd read on here, I'll fully admit that I was expecting Quillson instead...





I finally caught one of these obnoxious things. It got stuck by the cliff.









I went through at least 25 pieces of bait trying to catch the stringfish...


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*Tarantula island*

When setting off to nook miles island, it took me to tarantula island..scary as heck but now catching 29 tarantulas they seem to be not scary anymore ...I wished I had the 40 pockets at that time..it would have been  312,000 bells 




- - - Post Merge - - -



Shadowboo said:


> y'all gala's thicc a** blocked my airport entrance im dying
> View attachment 233713
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 233714


Same with me..peaches keeps blocking the airport so when she stood up I pushed her out of the way lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Korok mask


----------



## USN Peter

Luna Moonbug:
I used same method!



Took me awhile to not get flustered when scorpion showed up though...


----------



## mocha.

Had tea with maple in my garden, visited my friends town & did some doodles of my favourite villagers on my bulletin board :’)


----------



## Romaki

No comment...



Spoiler:  



the new danganronpa's looking good


----------



## LethalLulu

Took a video of Raymond and Kidd both singing together ; A ;

https://twitter.com/ArchaicLullaby/status/1245107465529647105?s=20


----------



## AccfSally

*
I relocated my house, planning to do it for some others in the future.


New today on Tropicako island.
(Stupid tree blocked out poor Sally. lol)



---------------





Watching the sunset at the pier.



Invited Poppy to the campsite today, by using her Amiibo card.
I'm going to invite her in (after bringing her to the campsite 3 times).
​*


----------



## xara

Romaki said:


> No comment...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> the new danganronpa's looking good



why is his house lowkey pretty,, i really like his house damn


----------



## Romaki

faiiry said:


> why is his house lowkey pretty,, i really like his house damn



Yeah I really love those moon pillows (?), but it's missing a lot of furniture for a regular villager house... also worried about the implications of a heaven look.  Also these items lowkey look like a frog face. Just very odd overall.


----------



## Zura

Posing for my new designs haha


----------



## cornimer

Just me and my newly relocated house!


----------



## xara

me: oh flick isn’t bad!! he’s fun! 

flick not even a minute later:


----------



## riummi

Spoiler: town pics and goofing off with friends :)


----------



## R. Planet

*My completed row of fruit trees. Just outside the airport so it's the first thing new visitors will see.*









*Scratchin.*








*Workout competition on the square betwen Bill and Tammi.*


----------



## nadireon

vibing


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez,my villagers have gone nuts!They've been doing this for 45 minutes straight.


----------



## Zura

Nunnafinga said:


> Geez,my villagers have gone nuts!They've been doing this for 45 minutes straight.



It's so cute watching them play together!


----------



## Marte

Zipper found a new hobby.​


----------



## Zura




----------



## piske

Nunnafinga said:


> Geez,my villagers have gone nuts!They've been doing this for 45 minutes straight.



mannn everyone is talking about their villagers naruto running everywhere and mine have never done it! xD


----------



## Loriii

Aww, what a cute little teddy bear 









YESSS, please!


----------



## mocha.

Spoiler






Loriii said:


> Aww, what a cute little teddy bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YESSS, please!






ahh you're so lucky to have Audie :') she's on my dreamy list!


----------



## Loriii

mocha. said:


> ahh you're so lucky to have Audie :') she's on my dreamy list!



Took me around 20 tickets going back and forth to the islands to get her. 

I'm pretty confident you'll find her to live in your island soon and I'll be happy when you do! She's worth it.


----------



## LaFra

mocha. said:


> These are gorgeous!
> 
> Do you have a blog or anywhere I can see more? c:


Thank You and sorry for the late replay! ^__^'  
btw i'm posting on my twitter https://twitter.com/frafrafra92


----------



## maple22

I caught some fish yesterday while it was raining, but I wasn't able to sell them until today. I'm glad about that.





I forgot to celebrate the Able Sisters' opening until today. For a second during the ceremony, I thought Marshal wasn't even there...





Audie was saying something about how we needed good vibes on the island; then, she gave me this.





I honestly thought this was kind of funny


----------



## Goshi

Oh boy, I thought I posted in this thread already but I guess I haven't, lol. 

Anyways here's some progress I've made on my town as well as some Bunny Day shenanigans. 

First one is the front of my house and the outfit I went with to fit the theme



Then there's Zipper in my campsite tellin' me about the event



Next is some stuff I've been doing with my waterfalls in town since I recently got my permit for island landscaping



Chilling with the eggs (feat. Bangle)



A little better view of my campsite, where I've tried to replicate a little woodland area




...and since this one has the next Nook shop upgrade I'm gonna keep this one nice and hidden.



Spoiler


----------



## FaerieRose




----------



## Nunnafinga

June and Annalise were my only villagers to abstain from rampant Naruto running but Joey brought them over to the dark side.





Gratuitous shot of Raymond looking like he had a few too many martinis the night before.






Zipper T....just as annoying as he was in New Leaf.


----------



## R. Planet

Nunnafinga said:


> June and Annalise were my only villagers to abstain from rampant Naruto running but Joey brought them over to the dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratuitous shot of Raymond looking like he had a few too many martinis the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zipper T....just as annoying as he was in New Leaf.



Raymond better be careful. His drunk ass gon fall in the river.


----------



## mocha.

Part 1:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245503463959621635
Part 2: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245503621942267905
Part 3:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245503826657869825
Just a little WIP update of my town, spent the whole day terraforming and laying paths. It’s not perfect but I’m really happy with it so far c:


----------



## Heartcore

Finally decided to use the photo studio...of course this is what I did almost immediately.


----------



## Nunnafinga

The next big A-pop boy band:OGD(octopus,goat,duck)


----------



## Luella

I don't have much and can't terrform yet but Flick can't come soon enough! Want more bug statues. <3


----------



## maple22

Please be more careful, Leonardo.


----------



## LaFra

_Cherry Moon! _ ​


----------



## Pyoopi

found a bells mystery island, that was pretty neat.


----------



## Zura

Big river is complete!


----------



## moonchu

just got this recipe today, seemed super apropos.


----------



## Chris

Got to take precautions.


----------



## Zura

I got Terraforming today and went ham. Totally should have made a before and after haha


----------



## Campy

Zura said:


> I got Terraforming today and went ham. Totally should have made a before and after haha


Oh wow, that looks fantastic! I love the hybrid breeding grounds.


----------



## kiketasu

I found a very interesting dessign of Haori, and I want to show you!


----------



## Katie0391

Isabelle being adorable





My unfortunate first campsite villager





Relocated my house to a separated little piece of land 





Began the process of inviting Diana via amiibo card. She gave me some cute glasses





We have a long way to go


----------



## Quagsire.

At first I decided to place my campsite in the middle of no-where. I wanted to build a cool little secret lake but it was in the way, so I decided to build around it. Now it's my favourite place on the island! Inspired by crossingtree's waterfall cave! ​


----------



## AccfSally

*


An area I'm working on.



Static is moving in! (Now for Poppy).



Everyone is having good day..




My youngest brother came to my island for a visit, he just started his game.
He went shopping in the stores and hanged around a little. 
And I finally have oranges, thanks to him.



Other things that happened.*​


----------



## piske

AccfSally said:


> -snip-



i love your island flag! very fitting and cute!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I Luv Bunny Day(or should I say Bunny Fortnite?).It is fun.










What better place to wear a new sweater vest than the beach?





_" I think that the problem may have been that there was a Stonehenge monument on the stage that was in danger of being crushed by a dwarf. That tended to understate the hugeness of the object."_


----------



## deerprongs

Been working on terraforming my entire island, and I have to say I LOVE how it's coming along so far! Figured I would share my progress, because it's so beautiful. Going for a flooded Japanese village theme! Most of what's in the last two bottom images will be subject to change (the bridge, mainly) as it's still a work in progress! 10+ hours of terraforming... phew, it's hard work, but really rewarding!


----------



## Sir Zyr

Completing the Megalocoros




Happy happy, joy joy! Ankha is moving in!




Completing the Brachiosaur




A little idea I had for a photo op




Fish!




And these images sum up most of my day (and most of the non-egg day stuff)


----------



## TastyBells

I am so in egg mode. And yet I think there are a few recipes I have yet to acquire.


----------



## CodyMKW

Me and Peanut sitting on eggs


----------



## kindakooky

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245838934988304385


----------



## R. Planet

deerprongs said:


> Been working on terraforming my entire island, and I have to say I LOVE how it's coming along so far! Figured I would share my progress, because it's so beautiful. Going for a flooded Japanese village theme! Most of what's in the last two bottom images will be subject to change (the bridge, mainly) as it's still a work in progress! 10+ hours of terraforming... phew, it's hard work, but really rewarding!
> 
> View attachment 234221
> 
> View attachment 234223
> 
> View attachment 234224
> 
> View attachment 234225
> 
> View attachment 234226
> 
> View attachment 234227​



Those waterfalls are amazing! I mean just stunning.


----------



## deerprongs

R. Planet said:


> Those waterfalls are amazing! I mean just stunning.


Oh thank you! They took me ages to get just right! I’m very proud of how they turned out!


----------



## Pyoopi

Just a little something I feel happy with. It's a small detail but I made a custom design on the cutting board.


----------



## allainah

make a wish ☄


----------



## Bugs

My bathroom


----------



## TheCelestial11

Hybrids island




Love Reneigh




Island luck 




Island luck 2




Soooo cute !




So happy they are good friends 




They have a common singing passion


----------



## momayo

Working on terraforming! This little nook has gotten way more complex, but I like its simple beginnings.


----------



## Nunnafinga

There's tai chi,then there's Raymond-chi.





Only in Animal Crossing can you see a duckling wearing a diaper and a large polar bear achieving eternal bliss on a deserted island.





Now this sounds like a lot more fun than the actual in-game event.


----------



## kentai

my turtle, Squirt, and I BIG chillin'







also its kinda terrifying how realistic this turtle is compared to everything else


----------



## deerprongs

kentai said:


> my turtle, Squirt, and I BIG chillin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also its kinda terrifying how realistic this turtle is compared to everything else


Ooh nice setup! That wallpaper adds a nice touch to the room! Does the turtle walk around btw, or does it remain stationary? I'm hoping to find one later tonight!


----------



## kentai

deerprongs said:


> Ooh nice setup! That wallpaper adds a nice touch to the room! Does the turtle walk around btw, or does it remain stationary? I'm hoping to find one later tonight!



Thank you!! The turtle unfortunately is stationary 

but when you click him he snaps his little mouth


----------



## maple22

big post up ahead (i took too many pics yesterday)





Appropriate





I was trying to get a good snooty villager yesterday (it's my last missing personality type), but the game just had to throw Punchy at me. How could I resist him? 













Marshal has some interesting logic































I wish, Jeremiah.
Just a couple of seconds later:


----------



## mocha.

She stylin’


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Marte

Who allowed this _clown_ to move in here? Alli get off my property​


----------



## Loriii

Aww poor Stitches getting sick on his third day



Spoiler


----------



## allainah




----------



## Nooblord

Made a little picnic area behind RS, when Nook and Isabelle go to lunch or on a break. Found Rex enjoying a lollipop and looking out at the river.




Found Bonbon enjoying a picnic at the beach.


----------



## R. Planet

Had a date night over at the gf's AC island.

*Sitting on a bench together by the pond.






Bunny was being a creeper...






Alone in her bedroom. Whoooooooooo!






At her Aquarium.






Also...she uh...she made this...




*


----------



## tanisha23

Sleepy Sherb


----------



## SheepMareep

Paid off my house today!!!  gotta love that sweet sweet turnip money


----------



## CodyMKW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246241027196764160


----------



## Licorice

Still missing some items but this is my bedroom so far. Still need a big green area rug to pull it all together. My house is going to be all dark colors with a vintage feel. Living room is almost done but not enough for pics.


----------



## R. Planet

Licorice said:


> Still missing some items but this is my bedroom so far. Still need a big green area rug to pull it all together. My house is going to be all dark colors with a vintage feel. Living room is almost done but not enough for pics.
> View attachment 234544View attachment 234545



This is great. So few people go for this vintage type look and I honestly love it. You've done a really good job here.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

*Birthday party at Tammi's house! Bill and Skye both stopped by.











I FINALLY got one of these popper pics at a ceremony at just the right moment lol.






Me and Celeste checking out the night sky.




*


----------



## DinoTown

Another week on Archaia passes - surprisingly with more moments I deemed worth capturing than the tutorial week.


----------



## TastyBells

Had some people over for a Easter gathering. Love the egg fences and balloons.




I really want the rest of this knight set. Nomi's Knights.




Just a little vista picnic




So much for the hot item daily nook miles quests.... had to do those in a friends town.


----------



## momayo

I went a little overboard...


----------



## DaviddivaD

I thought these were funny. Lol


----------



## Rinpane

Just a simple photo with Sprocket after he taught me about reactions.


----------



## Luella

Got all my cherry blossom recipes! Bonus Merry background!





Oh no she caught me peeking!


----------



## New Horizons lover

Animal Crossing: New Horizons player made a beautiful town in the game. It seems the Japanese are more creative than us.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2020

Players are decorating their Islands and im still wondering where to find QR code? I'm new here


----------



## deerprongs

*Before and after









*

I'm all for reading, but come on! Here's *Klaus and Julia with their nose in a book and their butts in my way while I'm trying to repath.*

my character looks so done lol






glad you're enjoying yourself but m o v e !




​


----------



## Romaki

I'd really like to know why Maple is investigating nature.


----------



## Ichiban

scoot lost in thought


----------



## Licorice

Baby Deli relaxing


----------



## galactickat4240

*~ Velma and Pashmina's picnic ~*


----------



## Nunnafinga

My two starters still hangin' in there....and not bothered by Sherb's butt.





From Labelle's S&M line,here's the black pleather mask.









Did Daisy Mae spend 490 bells for a fake booger or is it the genuine article?


----------



## GDarling

Licorice said:


> Baby Deli relaxingView attachment 234749



This is giving me some Mojo-Jojo vibes with that money tree behind him, and Deli's big pensive eyes  
Mojo-Jojo's origin story


----------



## Luella

After a hard day's work...


----------



## Nefarious

It was a calm morning, perfect for working out at the beach.


----------



## cosmylk

aight here we go..


----------



## TastyBells

A first golden balloon!! The slingshot.


----------



## R. Planet

*Ok. Bandana. Bathrobe. Outdoor generator. Mustache.

I have gone full "get off my lawn."






Skye and Tammi running around like airplanes.




*


----------



## Psicat

Spent the day trying to make my house area look like a mini Stardew Valley farm.



Also, redecorated my main room a little.



Decided my town needed a traveling cart.



And made a hilltop outdoor bath and pool area, not sure if I like it yet.


----------



## R. Planet

Psicat said:


> Spent the day trying to make my house area look like a mini Stardew Valley farm.
> View attachment 234879
> Also, redecorated my main room a little.
> View attachment 234880
> Decided my town needed a traveling cart.
> View attachment 234881
> And made a hilltop outdoor bath and pool area, not sure if I like it yet.
> View attachment 234882


I like your living room/main room. The colors are blended really well. It's nice to look at.


----------



## TheCelestial11

Villagers chillin' under the sakura trees 







Beau's birthday ( feat. Judy)


----------



## Hanif1807

Been playing New Horizons for 2 days now. I hope my island will become a big dream island


----------



## Luella

Oh my! What big feet you have! (Shh just pretend the foot matches completely lol)


----------



## Psicat

R. Planet said:


> I like your living room/main room. The colors are blended really well. It's nice to look at.


Thanks, it was fun trying to make something that looks good with the little furniture I have unlocked, and still include the wallpaper I got from Sahara that I like.


----------



## Luella

Hehehe...


----------



## Foxxie

I haven't added any Valenwood photos in a while, so here's a few 

Me and my pal, Norma. Norma is my RL Nanna's name, so when I saw this cutie on an island tour I had to moo-ve her in (sorry!)
She lives near the hybrid farm (my Nanna is a keen gardener) and pears are my Nanna's favourite fruit.




Ready for KK Slider's performance:




Annalisa is adorable:




Bunny Day stuff is coming together:





Does anyone else go home and get ready for bed every night?


----------



## Nooblord

I finally completed my basketball court.


----------



## AccfSally

So.....Stitches couldn't sleep. Yesterday at 11 pm, I noticed Stitches was still wide awake and walking around the island. When I went up to him, he said he's going to stay up all night, because he drank too much coffee.

I woke up early and went to my game and found Stitches still awake.
(Also Flora was up too, I guess she did the same...)





Poppy moves in today.





Caught her singing again this morning. :3





I talk to her by mistake while she was trying to catch a bug.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Finally moved my house to an ideal spot on the second level! :')


----------



## USN Peter

This was pretty nice Easter egg. I wonder if Chrissy has her sister's portrait too.




Skye agreed to move in!


----------



## rianne

I gave Gayle and Kiki these and they hung them up. 











	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



USNPete said:


> View attachment 235125
> This was pretty nice Easter egg. I wonder if Chrissy has her sister's portrait too.


That's adorable omg Chrissy doesn't have Francine's picture up though.


----------



## Sir Zyr

Ankha suggested that my town, and Reneigh, could be more fabulous to the latter's face, which she took issue with


----------



## John Wick

Sir Zyr said:


> Ankha suggested that my town, and Reneigh, could be more fabulous to the latter's face, which she took issue with


Three cheers for Reneigh.

She just went up another notch!


----------



## USN Peter

rianne said:


> That's adorable omg Chrissy doesn't have Francine's picture up though.



Oh wow =(


----------



## Zura




----------



## Sir Zyr

For the curious, the interior of Ankha's home






I love the golden porcelain throne in the upper left corner, honestly. It's a nice little touch

Also, confirmed: villagers can visit each other outside of birthdays.


----------



## Rinpane

So much for getting a few iron nuggets/some clay from this rock.


----------



## Katie0391

My little picnic area





Got Diana from amiibo campsite





Meteor shower last night





Got a snapping turtle to guard my house


----------



## AccfSally

Rudy taking a break.





I didn't know you can drop things on top of the soda machine..unless that's not suppose to happen.





New ramp and poor Genji got blocked off by the tree.





Poppy's house is perfect for a fall forest town.





Caught Hazel playing with the guitar while I was fishing.





Genji and Stitches are too busy singing to notice the floating orb.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Sitting with Lyman*





*Just discovered another part of my island



*​


----------



## Peter

@dizzy bone isn't happy about the slow service of my OJ hut... also pls see this vid for perfect comedic musical timing


----------



## Nunnafinga

Raymond's Land O' Fun





Cat fight


----------



## MayorofMapleton

Anybody have Molly in there town? If so can you take a photo of her house interior, would love to see.


----------



## Nefarious

Wanted to check out Kyle's house interior, but I walked into him singing.


----------



## Licorice

Updated house tour - Still unfinished but lots of progress has been made.

Living room/Entrance room:


Spoiler















Kitchen:


Spoiler















Bedroom:


Spoiler



















Study:


Spoiler















Bathroom:


Spoiler















Basement:


Spoiler


----------



## Nefarious

Made a Beware of Turtle sign for Kyle's snapping turtle. Took about two hours... _really wish the touchscreen worked for custom designs._


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I've really been stumped on what to do with my top right corner of the map in terms of terraforming, so I put it off until I had nothing to do. Original plan was the leave it the way it was and just work with the ledges, but I got bored and wanted to make a lake there to fill in the empty space, but then the lake looked really empty, so I added whatever this is into the middle. Kind of worked out in the end, and there's a little foresty picnic area on the right connected to the beach






Really wish I took a before pic of my map, but it didnt cross my mind until half way through and I didn't wanna break all cliffs and chop the trees again


----------



## Pyoopi

somebody help me


----------



## Loriii

What?! Judy on my campsite? I'm not going to waste this opportunity!







I was initially not a fan of this guy but after seeing him up close and then talking to him. Wow. That's all I can say. Got him after spending 22 tickets on the mystery island. Not bad, I'd say, after seeing people spending 100 or so to get their dreamies.


----------



## Raayzx

squad​


----------



## Hanif1807

*Nook's Cranny ceremony with villagers and my sister*​


----------



## rezberri

bruh i screamed when i found her. elise moved out so i had a plot open. i decided id buy 3 island tickets to find a smug, cranky, or snooty bc i lack tho atm and on the first tour i found rowan (not a fan), then on the second tour i remembered reading that apparently wearing the DAL merch u get increases ur luck a lil so i found a bamboo island and AUDIE im so shook.


----------



## Nooblord

My island name makes Flick’s review of my island sound even more poetic.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Some island fashions:





I am the King of Poop!(.....and Joey has a butterfly stuck to his head)





"The Wild One"





"Mr.Magenta"





"Risky Business"


----------



## CodyMKW

got statue of liberty from Gulliver


----------



## CaramelCookie

Such a pretty sunset ♪


----------



## meo

Took me awhile to stop being lazy and get the images off my SD card so...many photos incoming..



Spoiler




















Wisp is just too adorable.



Not sure how I felt walking into this...Clearly Ankha was disturbed as well to be hiding across the pyramid...



Dude, why you no give me the green chrysanthemum?!?!



My man.



My baby. <3333333




	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020

Round 2...


Spoiler






You do you girl.



No, it's cool Kabuki..that bridge was totally there for you and you only.






My boys bonding. <3



You make my smileceps sore too buddy.



Orange besties.






Well this was awkward...didn't mean to get you up at 3am in your PJs to give you the news we're moving your house lol..


----------



## Licorice

Welcome to my kitchen~


----------



## Amissapanda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247375357344239617
I'm not sure how to get the video itself off of Twitter, but hopefully this shows...

This made me happier than it should have. I gave Tutu a cute pink tutu and she loved it and _instantly put it on_.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Been messing around with terraforming a bit more and decided to just give my house a special area.














Still needa add a few things, but I think it looks okay. Just wish the zen exterior from New Leaf was still in the game


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish




----------



## Sir Zyr

Found Ankha hard at work on something. When I asked her about it, she gave me the recipe for coconut juice. Great and all, except that also happened to be the very first recipe she ever gave me, back when I was moving her in with her Amiibo card. Anyone want it?


----------



## thoughtfulgrapes

Sir Zyr said:


> View attachment 235932
> 
> Found Ankha hard at work on something. When I asked her about it, she gave me the recipe for coconut juice. Great and all, except that also happened to be the very first recipe she ever gave me, back when I was moving her in with her Amiibo card. Anyone want it?


I would love it if you’re offering!!


----------



## Zura




----------



## Sir Zyr

thoughtfulgrapes said:


> I would love it if you’re offering!!


Tell you what. I'll add you to my friends list on my switch tomorrow (I was just watching "If The Emperor Had a Text-To-Speech Device" and am going to bed soon) and when you accept I'll mail it to you. I can't right now because I don't have two hundred bells for postage.

You can unfriend me after you get the DIY recipe if you want.


----------



## HungryForCereal

sisters


----------



## Foxxie

Wolfgang wore spectacles today and I really want him to do so all the time because they really suit him!


----------



## Hanif1807

*So at first i didn't know how to add Models in Harv's Photopia so i'd just take a picture of myself with my fruits*​





*But once i knew it, the result was quite satisfying*​


----------



## Ichiban

the many faces of punchy








eugene has to be enlightened


----------



## jenikinz

This game is just breathtaking to me


----------



## USN Peter

No more coffee for her.


----------



## Hanyuu

With the current situation and not being able to leave the house, I decided to take the pub to me - specifically my animal crossing basement.
I would love to get some feedback on this! I feel like it's missing something but I can't think what and my knowledge of the item catalog isn't too good haha.

(Also what's up with the lack of glassware in the game? Used the revolving spice rack to look like a tray of drinks in the end.)


----------



## insomniak

Personally I think it's lacking in some greenery, some plants might perk it up a bit. Otherwise it looks really good.


----------



## Hanyuu

insomniak said:


> Personally I think it's lacking in some greenery, some plants might perk it up a bit. Otherwise it looks really good.


Ahh that's a good point! I'll see what chucking around a few Yucca plants does


----------



## SarahsNY

Looks great! I honestly don’t have much to say, other than maybe add a pinball machine?


----------



## deerprongs

Ooh wow! This is an awesome idea! Props for making such a good-looking pub so far! I definitely agree with the above comment about plants- would look very nice with some greenery! The pinball machine idea is good too ^ but personally I don't have any suggestions. Nice work!


----------



## Hanyuu

SarahsNY said:


> Looks great! I honestly don’t have much to say, other than maybe add a pinball machine?


Heyy! I had a pinball machine in there before but decided to remove it as it got a little crowded and didn't really suit the 'old english pub' vibe I was going for. I might make an arcade room and wack one in there though. 


deerprongs said:


> Ooh wow! This is an awesome idea! Props for making such a good-looking pub so far! I definitely agree with the above comment about plants- would look very nice with some greenery! The dart board idea is good too ^ but personally I don't have any suggestions. Nice work!


Thank you so much! I've had a lot of fun with it haha, think I'm just missing the pub too much


----------



## petrichr

Just wanted to say it looks really cool and I love the custom design use like the menu board.


----------



## Hanyuu

OctoberLithium said:


> Just wanted to say it looks really cool and I love the custom design use like the menu board.


Thanks a lot!! I just wish the designs would connect properly like they do when you place them as a tile


----------



## Paradise

I need to come visit this pub tbh cus I can’t go in real life due to this pandemic


----------



## Hanyuu

Paradise said:


> I need to come visit this pub tbh cus I can’t go in real life due to this pandemic


Basically my premise for making it hahaha.
A place for the boys to meet up for a pint


----------



## 0orchid

This looks amazing so far! Maybe a jukebox would be nice if that's not too retro for your vision haha.


----------



## Hanyuu

0orchid said:


> This looks amazing so far! Maybe a jukebox would be nice if that's not too retro for your vision haha.


It's not at all! I actually have one in the corner next to the dartboard  It's playing Lucky K.K.


----------



## 0orchid

Hanyuu said:


> It's not at all! I actually have one in the corner next to the dartboard  It's playing Lucky K.K.


Now that I look closer I see the corner of it. Nice!!


----------



## Hanyuu

0orchid said:


> Now that I look closer I see the corner of it. Nice!!


I'm realising now I used some pretty awful photos


----------



## Bon Bonne

ooh, looks great! nice use of custom designs! I wouldn't have any ideas for things to add.


----------



## Krissi2197

This is AMAZING. I love your custom designs and the usage!!


----------



## 0orchid

Hanyuu said:


> I'm realising now I used some pretty awful photos


Not at all I just didn't look closely enough, it's definitely visible


----------



## Hanyuu

Bon Bonne said:


> ooh, looks great! nice use of custom designs! I wouldn't have any ideas for things to add.





Krissi2197 said:


> This is AMAZING. I love your custom designs and the usage!!


Thank you both!! Free pints on the house


----------



## Paradise

Hanyuu said:


> Basically my premise for making it hahaha.
> A place for the boys to meet up for a pint


Hahah love it! Lemme know when you're done I'll come show some love


----------



## Hanyuu

Paradise said:


> Hahah love it! Lemme know when you're done I'll come show some love


Let me know what you're drinking and I'll make sure it's on the order list


----------



## tanisha23

A few shots of my diner kitchen main room. Still a work in progress b/c I want to make the walls less barren, but I'm liking the way it's coming out.


----------



## galactickat4240

Velma cosplay 




The mystery of the tulips - solved by Velma!


----------



## Sir Zyr

Sir Zyr said:


> Ankha suggested that my town, and Reneigh, could be more fabulous to the latter's face, which she took issue with



Sort of a sequel to the quoted. Ankha showed much more restraint in suggesting changes another villager could make, and then said something truly heartwarming.


----------



## Raayzx

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Pyoopi

My house:





Nap time:


----------



## Bugs

If only you could get like a wooden pillar or something, pubs always seem to have pillars in them and hardly any room to walk because of it hahaha


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Good God I love this, as a Brit I give this the seal of approval.

10/10 - Would get belligerent and get taken away by the police again.


----------



## Hanyuu

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Good God I love this, as a Brit I give this the seal of approval.
> 
> 10/10 - Would get belligerent and get taken away by the police again.


I modelled it after my local so I hope all Brits can relate in some way hahaha.
Thanks a lot!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Bugs said:


> If only you could get like a wooden pillar or something, pubs always seem to have pillars in them and hardly any room to walk because of it hahaha


So true!! At my local there's a big metal one right at the bar and it makes it so hard to order a drink when it's busy


----------



## Ezamoosh

I LOVE it! Petition for a pork crackling or cheese and onion crisp packet item


----------



## rianne

There needs to be some barrels and the brake tapper. :3


----------



## Rosie Moon

Holy poopsicles that looks amazing!


----------



## SCORPA15

This looks amazing!
I only thing I could think of maybe adding is a barrel and an antique phone.


----------



## Nerd House

Any way you can DM me a list of the items and the designs? I wanna make something like this too!


----------



## Hanyuu

Alaros said:


> Any way you can DM me a list of the items and the designs? I wanna make something like this too!


I'll get on that


----------



## Bugs

Hanyuu said:


> So true!! At my local there's a big metal one right at the bar and it makes it so hard to order a drink when it's busy



Yeah the ones at the bar are the worst, there's a few like that around where I live hahaha!


----------



## stiney

Love this! Is there a bell to go with the stag? In a pinch you could use the judge's bell.


----------



## Spongebob

Yoooo this looks so sick, nice job


----------



## jenikinz

Looks like the gnome is holding a meeting....


----------



## Hanyuu

stiney said:


> Love this! Is there a bell to go with the stag? In a pinch you could use the judge's bell.


That's such a good idea! Need to find one of them then!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Spongebob said:


> Yoooo this looks so sick, nice job


Thanks so much!


----------



## Marte

Alli is chillin'… in Renée's garden​


----------



## Luella

This morning I screamed a little. 





Fitting that she was on a rare flower island.


----------



## KnoxUK

Here is my passport photo


----------



## AccfSally

Graham became the first to leave Tropicako.




Greeting Poppy and Sally.





A line out in front of Nook's Cranny (I wish it hurry up and upgrade..)





Half of my path disappear this morning.





Sally at her favorite spot, drinking apple juice? (The starting fruit on this island were apples.)





All the residents of Tropicako island, Graham is leaving now.





Found a lost notebook, later I found out it belong to Hazel.


----------



## TheCelestial11

Mandatory monster attack (will add robot later)




Boy's band 




Made a small garden for Beau




Playground and ice cream stand


----------



## Ichiban

isabelle gets it


----------



## N a t

https://imgur.com/a/aysbUWm


Guess I should have knocked first!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Also the file was too big for upload so I had to use imgur....


----------



## Snowesque

Wishing "diagonal" fences looked a bit different... I really wanted to make the slanted paths work haha.


----------



## InkFox

Oh noes ! It's raining !




And it's raining again...






Some people work, some animals just idly run around.





Tea time with my lil kitty





My boï trying his best to play a tune on the ukulele





What the hell happened ?!





Dude, you're fishing in your neighbour's garden...





CUTEST SQUIRREL ON PLANET EARTH, I mean look at that chubby little face and those expressive eyes and and and...


----------



## galactickat4240

The Velma cosplay is complete!


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Foop :* Pssst.....uh,excuse me Mr.Slider but would you play _The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald _if I gave you 100 bells,20 Nook Mile Tickets and a snapping turtle?

*K.K. Slider*:Throw in Raymond and it's a deal.





Muuhaahaaa......I will become an amusement park tycoon!!First Gilligan.......then the world!!





Naw....I'm just gonna sit here and sip fuzzy navels instead.......


----------



## Licorice

This is why I love the ac community. Look at this polite queue.


----------



## USN Peter

Wolf in my town doesn't howl. She sings.


----------



## Galactic Fork

I got Gaston to move in and visited his hovel in the middle of the night to see him with his contacts out and wearing his glasses.


----------



## Irelia

Made a japanese theater! So I was trying to portray a sort of japanese love story where two very opposite rulers own a kingdom (hence the large gold seat in the middle). The picture REALLY doesn't do it justice because I also put higher level seats on higher cliffs + the layering of props aren't really visible.

Currently working on the admissions to the theater with stalls and such c: BTW if you have any suggestions feel free to PM me... I love hearing feedback lol


----------



## Romaki




----------



## rianne

Finally. I have obtained this and the princess suffix title.


----------



## tanisha23

@popstar posted a picture of what the front of their airport looks like, and the heart that she made inspired me to put it somewhere in my town, so thank you for sharing.

Here are some pictures of my fountain area and my museum eatery.

I can't seem to post images, so I just them on Imgur

I'll be replacing those benches with white iron benches when I can get some.


https://imgur.com/a/hICBDd6




https://imgur.com/a/3XyVWSF


----------



## KlopiTackle

The first time I trapped a villager with a pitfall, bahaha.


----------



## InkFox

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DOOOO. I already have a wolf on my Island, Audie, I swore to myself I would not take two villagers of the same species but I... He's one of the only crankies I actually like and I have yet to invite one to my island. I just let Zucker pass because I already have two lazies on my island, even though I don't have an octopus yet. I'm lost, I dunno if I should invite him or not. :'(





EDIT : I ended up inviting him, couldn't resist haha.


----------



## Psicat

Made a little park and set up a fountain and some benches around my museum.


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Found my twin!


----------



## Hanif1807

*Caeli Crew is in the house*​




*This is the first time i saw them singing *​




*Made my own Custom Cap and Hoodie specifically to represent my island. I might refine it more in the future*​


----------



## USN Peter

Reneigh knows how to party. XD


----------



## Rinpane

I received a gift from my favourite metal ostrich. ;v; 








Additionally here’s a picture I took last night in my island’s little bamboo spot. The full moon combined with cherry blossoms make for a lovely combination. Peaceful!*


*Until a mole cricket spawns nearby and I get driven nuts almost instantly


----------



## AccfSally

I finally caught a snapping turtle last night. (This is the second one, I donated the first one.).


----------



## Capeet

ok hope this works, here's some pics of an area I made a few days ago. currently trying to change it into something more minimalistic after seeing some cool islands on tumblr, but it's not going so well :|||


----------



## Motty

it still has to grow in some more
but the outside of dobie's house! i love him


----------



## Maiana

I guess my tears are worth smiling at @.@


----------



## AccfSally

....How did she know I was doing it yesterday.......
I have got the recipe for it yesterday and decided to make ONE! and bury it by my house. 
...


----------



## Ichiban

had some fun on harvs island






scoot still isn't the best for photos


----------



## SleepyMimeko

Another beautiful day on Bella Island. I guess I'm not the only one who loves tulips. 






Rainy days are very lucrative here in Bella. I have one question though. How did I reel in a fish that weighs way more than I do?






Remembering the humble beginnings...


----------



## Sir Zyr




----------



## Foxxie

All ready for the fishing tourney today! Good luck everyone


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248970113690112001
I miss the golden tools from the old games.....

Never making another one.

(Why the video looks a little blurry..)


----------



## USN Peter

Fishing with bro and sis.


----------



## Katie0391

Twiggy doing some late night yoga





Diana watering some flowers near my house





She was also fascinated with my snapping turtle. She literally spent like 20 mins looking at it from different angles





Cuties





I miss the cherry blossoms already


----------



## Luella

*Deep breath*

I AM TRIUMPHANT!!!


----------



## carackobama

started work on a neighbourhood pond yesterday and Diana seemed to like the idea c:


----------



## Irelia

duuude what do i put on top


----------



## John Wick

AccfSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248970113690112001
> I miss the golden tools from the old games.....
> 
> Never making another one.
> 
> (Why the video looks a little blurry..)


That really makes me sad.
We need the real unbreakable golden tools back!


----------



## LaFra

Flora ♥ She is so precious! ​


----------



## Luella




----------



## John Wick

LaFra said:


> Flora ♥ She is so precious! ​


She is pretty cyoot. ^_^


----------



## USN Peter




----------



## popstar

6am sky is so beautiful! i love the colour of it, and the 5am sky too  ​


----------



## Foxxie

Happy Bunny Day everyone! Unlike many I have really enjoyed this event and just finished crafting those last three recipes to finish!

Also, I dyed my hair for the event but it's so cute I'm considering keeping it!


----------



## kumamon

found raymond wandering around my picnic area TT____TTTTT i love this cat


----------



## John Wick

I reckon they've semi based Raymond off Grumpy Cat. (RIP Tarder). The mouth is totally Grumpy. ^_^


----------



## Absentia

Yesterday was punchy's Birthday!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1248920218681757697


----------



## Hanif1807

*Finally built the new Resident Service the same day as Bunny day*​




*Just changed my custom design for my cap and hoodie a little bit*​




*Trying to fit Villager Posters on my wall as many as possible*​


----------



## AccfSally

Outdoor cafe. (going to re-locate it somewhere else.)


----------



## InkFox

I KNEW IT ! Been searching for Audie all morning, couldn't find her (I've had her since the beginning and it never happened, she is always outside doing something or being a pop star in her house !)... Chief literally finished unpacking today and who do I already find in his house ? I knew there was something fishy here. Hehe. 








Anyways, that makes me reconsider keeping two wolves on my Island, I was ready to let one go but they're both so cute. I might just as well keep the two of them.


----------



## Luella

I know he gets a lot of love already but I took some sweet Raymond shots as he was moving in.


----------



## Cory

Swag is for boys. Class is for men.


----------



## LaFra

Japanese Kitchen
​


----------



## CodyMKW

almost as rude as filling the ocean with eggs


----------



## Foxxie

Erik is my absolute favourite. And now he's dressed as an egg and I cannot even handle the cuteness <3


----------



## Psicat

Upgraded my house with a third room today and finished decorating with what I had.  It's a little eclectic but I think it works for now.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

---


----------



## xkittyy

Eugene looks like such a dork without his sunglasses but soo cute  i’m gonna gift him glasses and hopefully he wears them


----------



## Meloetta

don’t think i’m playing this right


----------



## carackobama

I’ve started working on a cliff top cafe for my island and last night I found Diana reading there ;-;


----------



## Nicole.

Mira! You ok lovey? I understand you may feel up in the air about having to wear that egg costume but don't take it out on Flora. And as for Friga.....hun..you could have stepped in rather than just sit there. 





Proud of my first tuna, but that eye looks haunting.





.........And finally....a wild bunny caught on a date with herself, bless her.


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Foxxie

Just here casually chilling and waiting for visitors


----------



## Hanif1807

*Sitting behind the big tree*​




*Oh dear they're sitting under the tree together*​




*So my sister caught Tammy watching Cranston singing. So cute*​


----------



## Laudine

I'm normally really bad at taking good looking screenshot but really loving this one!


----------



## RedPanda

That awkward moment when you visit your villager at the wrong time...


----------



## JellyDitto

gnome.


----------



## Romaki

I restarted my island because of things like river outlets and native fruit, and it's so cool to see the secret beach naturally open and accessible like this. I was really happy to get the colors/map I wanted while having the secret beach and the extra land piece right next to each other.

I've also been saving a lot of pictures for inspiration lol, I can't wait to put inclines inside a level!


----------



## PPUAlchemist

Pekoe is just so pure.


----------



## AccfSally

Stitches's little panda umbrella is so cute.





Them knowing what I be doing is kinda creeping me out..
Like also today, Static told me I was putting furniture outside yesterday..which I was and Poppy with the pitfall thing...





She's looking in a fashion magazine.





Sally, it haven't rain in days and you're already done with it.








---------------





All the residents for now,


----------



## Luella

#IShipIt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249891763864530944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249894150096338950


----------



## Ras




----------



## R. Planet

*Skye seems honestly confused about me wearing a monocle and Chinese chef hat.






I never get tired of these little celebrations. Took me 4 days to do the one for the clothing shop.






First halfway decent looking picture from Harv's island starring my day ones.






FINALLY caught the damn golden trout oh my lord in heaven!






Flick. Dude you are too close to my face. I need you to back up and practice social distancing.






Super proud of this little chill spot I made. Took me an hour.






Dizzy's room is the coolest.






Pretty view of the museum before the leaves turned back to green 






Ghost, shooting star, falling pink leaves all in one shot.






Grand opening of a new bridge. (Phil is hiding behind a tree)






Grand opening of my first incline! (Phil hiding behind a tree again)






Skye just being a sweetie and dancing with the bunny. Starting to see why she's so popular.






Concert time! I should've had it Sat but there was the tourney. Then Sunday was Bunny Day. So I finally had it Monday morning! 






Ok. I don't know what happened here. I did this bridge ceremony at 5:05 a.m. and maybe it was just the exact moment I took the pic but EVERYONE looks so tired! Like I woke them up early and they haven't had any coffee!









*


----------



## Loriii

I just love his color scheme and how he wears glasses!


----------



## Sir Zyr

Robin, Admiral, and Phoebe in an impromptu singing trio.

I could listen to it all day.


----------



## Pyoopi

wear stupid hats win stupid amounts of money? 3rd money bell island. 









Spoiler: previous stupid hats collection


----------



## TheCelestial11

Glad my work is appreciated !



I didn't know they could use the mic ! 



Skye caught late at night reading about KK 



LOOK WHO LIVES ON MY ISLAND NOW !! 



...Okay...


----------



## Ichiban

the gangs all here, now it's time to beautify the island


----------



## Luella

Now that they've been here long enough to accept gifts I've started to change up my villagers' outfits!


----------



## R. Planet

Ok so last night I decided my island was ready for it's 10th and final resident. Now for 1 through 8 I just let the game decide for me. For number 9 I decided to get a little choosy because I still didn't have a snooty. So when island number 8 or 10 hit and I met Willow I selected her because she's snooty and quite pretty.

But last night was different. It was number 10 after all. After a couple hours and 20 or so nook miles tickets I had been on quite an adventure. I landed on a tarantula island around trip number 15 but still nobody that met my criteria. 

- Someone rare and special. Highly coveted. 

Or

- Someone really weird like a robot, octopus etc.

And then it happened. I landed on an island full of blue and purple windflowers (of which I picked many) so I knew someone special was going to be here. Then I met him. I knew right away he was my guy. My special number 10.

Who you ask?

Well...he's moving in right now.



Spoiler


----------



## LaFra

small adjustments to my japanese kitchen:


----------



## John Wick

W


Loriii said:


> I just love his color scheme and how he wears glasses!


Why is Wolfgang so short?

I hope he is sitting down!


----------



## R. Planet

LaFra said:


> small adjustments to my japanese kitchen:



Unreal. I LOVE it.


----------



## birdsquad

I forgot how fulfilling landscaping feels, decorated the area around kiki's last night!


----------



## Pixori

Really happy with how my random island ideas are coming out!! ; v ;

My entryway for when you come to my island!











My park type place!:











Gonna keep working bc I need to convince myself to not reset due to my woes concerning not being able to move my residential building. ORZ;


----------



## Nicole.

I honestly have no idea how he got there.......

Going for a little dip are we?


----------



## AccfSally

Please stop calling me that.


----------



## Hanif1807

*I FINALLY GOT ONE OF MY DREAMIES!*​




*This is the first time my villager visited another villager's house



*

*Rosie in my New Leaf town also called her pet my name... I don't know if that was a compliment or not



*

*Made a custom cap and dress for my sister to represent my island so when people visit our island they will know we're siblings





Caeli Crew is almost complete. 2 more and i'll have dollarpe-*



​


----------



## Larimar

Hey guys come on down to my Very Real and Very Accurate museum


----------



## tanisha23

Been doing some Animal Crossing photography inspired by Jessica Kobeissi. Here's my Garden Shop when I first built it (look out Leif, you got competition). It looks a lil different now.


----------



## Ichiban

scoot: thot destroyer


----------



## Oblivia

From left to right: Tina, pandapples, myself, LaBelleFleur, and dizzy bone posing in my horribly disorganized flower patch.






And a bonus after we spent a bit too much time smelling the poppies:






Both screenshots courtesy of dizzy bone!


----------



## USN Peter

Allowed Chrissy to leave the island yesterday.
Francine looked pretty depressed...


----------



## Nooblord

A few shots of Wits’ End:


----------



## Luella

The fashion train continues!




















Apollo is someone I just got the option for. He looks so dapper in business clothes!

Soon I'll be able to dress up Tasha! She has such a cool design and I don't see enough love for her.


----------



## maple22

A nice conversation between Jeremiah and Marshal on Bunny Day. Hopefully the screenshots aren't _too_ out of order.


----------



## John Wick

Larimar said:


> Hey guys come on down to my Very Real and Very Accurate museum
> View attachment 242481



Ah, you have a plesioraptor.


----------



## Luella

Precious blue-boi making friends <3


----------



## galactickat4240

~ Conversations at the café ~


----------



## seafarings

The Gnomes are ready to reclaim their home from the Dark One


----------



## Hanif1807

Finally saw a rainbow for the first time in NH despite the fact my island often rained recently​




Made a subtle changes with my hoodie


----------



## InkFox

Islanders take turns to read a story to the turtle.









Bored on bunny day





A place to relax





Agnes taking good care of her seashore fisherman house :





Genji's garden :





Waitin for the pizza to be ready :





And then doing some yoga :





Beau fishing in his garden :





Tiny hybrid producing garden :





New lake on the island





Beau likes to sing on the beach :


----------



## tanisha23

Working on my basement. I just got the idea for it, so I don't have much furniture for it yet, but a work in progress.


----------



## meggiewes

I am in love with the comfy, cozy look of my super pink bedroom right now. I've added another poster since and changed it up just a little, since then, but it looks pretty much the same.


----------



## moonchu

skye + fang hanging out



my friend came over haha he always has the cutest fits (me left, him right)






it's funny how they let out a sigh of relief once you catch the bug. unfortunately, i didn't ss that ; ^;



thought this was rly funny.



finally had a chance to wear my rainy day outfit! i read the thread about whether or not people use umbrellas and got inspired to carry one around. i love this fishing day one.


----------



## Romaki

Thanks for nothing!


----------



## Sloom

i have a huge backlock of vids and pics here you go weeeeeee



Spoiler: pudge's canon dead grandma





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250821674368294912





Spoiler: marshal on crack





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250821381123526656





Spoiler: getting doc-blocked





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250818128495271938





Spoiler: very tame bees





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250817661539237888





Spoiler: doc and robin on crack





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250814254510292992





Spoiler: wholesome fishing tourney group pic













Spoiler: just sherb













Spoiler: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA













Spoiler: stone



stone







cool


----------



## CodyMKW

Little Etika and Iwata memorial inside Harvey's cabin


----------



## kirby

I love the loft bed


----------



## Nunnafinga

Still photo taken from the classic monster pic _"The Triceratops That Ate Sapporo"_.













Mmmmm.....moist clown pizza............


----------



## RedPanda

So cute how they read books about beetles, flowers, and KK Slider.


----------



## AccfSally

Currently working on this and other areas.


----------



## Aardbei

I took a picture about 10 days ago when Deli was resting in my garden


----------



## Ichiban

punchy being real



























Spoiler: and then....









hahaha....


----------



## StiX

Updated my house today, i still need better tables, another kind of tv... and a better kitchen! But thats all part of the game i guess. I wish we were able to use shelves on the wall to place things on!


----------



## Shydragon

Boy I sure do hope that feng shui luck will get me enough new recipes and furniture for it to be worth making my main room look like hot garbage.


----------



## AccfSally

I finally caught one (well two in one night) at the mystery island.








I was trying to move the tank and found this out.


----------



## galactickat4240

Playing music in the rain!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler



Picture I took that I was very happy with.



Ok, so its at 4 stars because theres too much trees.



Now I'm at 5 stars!! I literally just cut down like 5 trees. 



Bruh you literally have 4 seating options and you choose the ground??



My favorite villagers in my town right now   . Just need Joey and Pudge now.



(Part of) My neighborhood area in my area so far. 






Ugh!!! Finally got a purple tulip. I was close to giving up.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Welcome to the crew, Mitzi!*​




*Tammy what are you doing here?*​




*Tried to plant many flowers so i can ramp up my island rating to at least 3 Star*​



*And it went out successfully! My island rating went up from 1 Star to 3 Star in just a day. I can finally meet K.K and able to do Terraforming tomorrow, hopefully*​




*With Mitzi joining the crew, that means Caeli Crew is complete! I don't have to go to NMT islands anymore. Time to make a fanart of myself*​


----------



## Vex L'Cour




----------



## Imbri

FreeHelium said:


> punchy being real
> View attachment 243158
> View attachment 243160
> View attachment 243161
> View attachment 243163
> View attachment 243164
> View attachment 243165
> View attachment 243166
> View attachment 243167
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and then....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243168
> View attachment 243170
> hahaha....



Punchy broke the 4th wall!


Cherry looked so chic in her rain outfit yesterday!


----------



## Ichiban

punchy still being real


Spoiler: spoilers






was this really the best day for kk to show up?


----------



## kirby

Found Gladys, Merry and Zucker on the island today and asked them to move. So excited to have them, especially Zucker


----------



## Licorice

Ufo sighting in Opu!


Spoiler









Started up my game to see violet working out above my house lmao


Spoiler









Gorilla romance blossoming.


Spoiler





[/spoler]


----------



## StiX

*Messing around on Harvey's island.





*


----------



## Corry

Finally re-opened my island after getting 5-Star rating. Have a Diner now and people have been loving my island so far!



https://imgur.com/a/gJzS20l


----------



## tanisha23

I just love taking photos in this game


----------



## carackobama

just caught K.K. checking out Cookie and maybe I ship it now


----------



## USN Peter

Received this interesting wall from Sahara today.


----------



## Jas

audie likes girls pass it on !!!


----------



## Sir Zyr




----------



## Hanif1807

*Oof, yes indeed*





*I did some terraforming today*


----------



## voltairenism

im lowkey pissed i redeemed so many nmt so I could spend my whole day grabbing resources and hunting for villagers I like, just to find wolfgang (one of my absolute favs) on my second island. 





jk I'm so happy to have him. I hope we have a great time!


----------



## AccfSally

Really Static, you're lucky I have other ways to get down.

He's singing while blocking the stairs, good thing Sally and Marshal aren't nearby..because they sing a lot too.


----------



## 0orchid




----------



## USN Peter

Mission complete!





Spoiler: Isabelle's 5 star dialogue


----------



## Kristine015

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251564623750262784


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sure,everybody's having fun Naruto running,singing and sittin' around while I'm here mowing the grass on the entire frickin' island.......





Ah,so we do have something in common.





Raymond discovers the island's dark secret moments before he becomes a cat snack.





A real friend.


----------



## kirby

pretty proud of how this is looking!


----------



## LaFra

Walkaway in the bamboo forest (wip)


----------



## Luella

Probably the best shots I'll ever get of Judy! Looking all beautiful at the butterfly room. <3


----------



## AccfSally

A small fishing spot on the not-so secret beach.


----------



## galactickat4240

Greetings from the goats!


----------



## Irelia

I'm tryna post a pic of us having a fun time at the bar and she has the _*audacity *_to whip out a book. smh diana.


----------



## Amissapanda

Pretty in pink~! 





And Marshal in a white tux is _freakin' adorable_. I just need to get him the matching top hat now.





Every stage of sunset is gorgeous in this game, I swear...





This one is quite old, but I just like this shot of chilling with my friend.


----------



## Noctis

posted this a few days back on discord but I was not expecting seeing a villager wear a crown. was minding my own business doing some terraforming that I look up (her place is on the second level) I had to stop like hold up she wearing a crown? how she get that crown? did someone give her a crown???? I had to go upstairs and check this out. and here if they can afford such expensive items why can't they donate that much to inclines/bridges sigh​


----------



## heyitshei

welcome to my okiya


----------



## Sloom

soo.... I got S rank with the HHA today...






Spoiler: the house in question































incredibly proud of myself. I never thought I'd be able to do it. tears are flowing down my face.


----------



## Seroja




----------



## xSuperMario64x

YALL I GOT A PURPLE PANSY FINALLY AHHHH


----------



## TheCelestial11

My new babies !!!






I love to see friendship between my villagers (note the angel's wings on Judy's dress ^ ^ )


----------



## Ichiban

the next big thing to come from pen, boys in beanies


----------



## LaFra

Julia and Gladys finally are exploring the new jappanese area (still a wip)


















Tomorrow the day when I'll move all the houses hopefully... So much work to do for making my traditional japanese island with ostrich villagers. :C


----------



## Nooblord

Some more completed areas on Wits’ End. Satisfied with the layout, now I need to start working on arranging flowers, organizing fruit trees, and collecting more items for my house/island.


----------



## USN Peter

If you are reading this, I am still stuck. Help.


----------



## galactickat4240

~ A game of DND at the library ~


----------



## birdsquad

moved o'hares house by the beach and landscaped the area around it


----------



## Nunnafinga

Dreamy clouds









I've been waiting for the sombrero to show up at Able Sisters but good ol' Gulliver came through and sent me one.Now I have the complete mariachi outfit...._..Yo miro como Vicente Fernandez........._


----------



## g u a v a

i finally got some cute furniture and my house is looking so much better!!! (ignore my wasp sting, i refuse to give the nooklings money for medicine!!)


----------



## HappyTails

These two are doing the very thing I should be doing. Exercising.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Gave Walt an Outdoor Bath. Also his birthday is getting closer*​







*Not really that important but have you looked at this little detail on the character's feet?*​


----------



## 0orchid

Pietro actually called me his muse!!! I guess having that as my custom title on this account paid off


----------



## Ichiban

the first time I've ever seen kyle or cyd do yoga.... I wonder what they're up to


----------



## R. Planet

*OOOh I'm gonna sneak up on Gonzo and wake him up!





Lol. He must be a deep sleeper.






Here is my party for my original 10 villagers. Tammi and Marcel are just shocked at something Phil just said. Bill said something embarassing to me and Raymond is laughing about it. Hazel is on turntables while Dizzy feels good about a compliment that Skye just gave him. Meanwhile Willow and Gonzo are chatting it up






Raymond admiring the fossils. He told me right after this that he thinks this flying dinosaur was the "Raymond" of the dinosaur era.





Ok. The way these party poppers looked when they exploded in the dark and rain just looked sooooo pretty. I had to share.






Gonzo admiring flowers and comparing them to the ones in his book.






Dizzy sitting in a "baby chair." Lol






Me and Tammi rocking out to K.K. Metal.*


----------



## Licorice

Sleepover


----------



## galactickat4240

From back when the cherry blossoms were in full bloom, I found Velma sitting on my airport's dock! It was a bit frustrating but I let her stay and she eventually moved. I still can't believe that villagers can do that!


----------



## kirby

merry doing yoga before bed


----------



## GEEBRASS

I'm sure there are better items out there to make an awesome Black Lodge, but for now, I'm very happy to be trapped in this one!


----------



## Meiyuu

Just a couple island updates:





Anchovy is considering self-cannibalism





Plucky is a man now?? Or she has a weird thing for urinals


----------



## Luella

As I've shown off here before I've got Judy, Audie, Raymond, and Sherb. "Cool I got all the non-amiibo villagers I wanted now." 

On my second day of Stitches as an amiibo fully prepared to invite him over tomorrow. For funsies and needing more wood I thought I'd island hop around cause I genuinely like seeing villagers walk around.

Was on my second island hop and then...

AND THEN...





*sigh* Another day, Stitches. Another day.


----------



## Pyoopi

Biff looks like such a doof. I like his shirt a lot though.


----------



## Capeet

GEEBRASS said:


> I'm sure there are better items out there to make an awesome Black Lodge, but for now, I'm very happy to be trapped in this one!


this is so cool! if we get art back, the beautiful statue or something similar would be so perfect for a Black Lodge!
this makes me want to make a whole Twin Peaks themed house with the Double-R and Great Northern and everything!! :0


----------



## GEEBRASS

Capeet said:


> this is so cool! if we get art back, the beautiful statue or something similar would be so perfect for a Black Lodge!
> this makes me want to make a whole Twin Peaks themed house with the Double-R and Great Northern and everything!! :0



Oooooohhhh... What a great idea!!! I think I'll need a lot more furniture and decor before I could pull that off in style, but something to aspire to!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable

Lazy friend is trying his best...


----------



## Hanif1807

*Finished changing the scenery near the private beach so i can welcome Redd- uh oh*​




*It's double rainbows!*​




*Spending my recess time with my bestie*​




*That what? I know he's referring to my cap but is this an error?*​




*Oh boy sure everyone is working out today*​


----------



## Galactic Fork

Gaston doesn't like visitors to his hovel.




Bunny Suit Sisters doing yoga in the square


----------



## Ichiban

some fun in the sun




scoot could totally carry a movie


----------



## ayeeprill

I had a photoshoot on Harv's Island with my original villagers from ACGC back in 2002! (Cupcake was my sixth starting villager but since she's not in the game, I added Bluebear in instead, as she was the first to move in)





Also very happy with the progress I've mad on my bedroom!


----------



## popstar

celeste was visiting tonight along with some shooting stars! i recently revamped my airport area (again) and i'm pretty happy with it now, i think i'll keep a similar concept / colour scheme throughout the town


----------



## galactickat4240

My living room!


----------



## Marte

Spent 30 minutes looking for mr. Flick…​


----------



## daisyy

last night on my island! making wishes in a field of all my flowers


----------



## AccfSally

Really, what's the point of having chairs down...if you guys aren't going to sit on them.





Poppy falling asleep.





Sally, you're not going to find anything.





Almost have all my dreamies, just need Claude (I don't have his amiibo, I really hope Nintendo fixes that glitch so I can look for him moving out of someone's island.) and the last villager is a tie with Cally, Sylvana, Nibbles, Ruby, Caroline, Ricky and Hopkins (I have all their amiibo cards).


Yay for squirrel and rabbit island.


----------



## 0orchid

I finally got a good idea for what to do with my basement thanks to Pietro...









It's still a work in progress.


----------



## StarrySkye3

First time adding pics in ACNH! This is home. 




My house actually started on the beach! I do miss waking up there sometimes.


----------



## popstar

i moved the museum yesterday, and was so ready to see how the museum looked on the beach with a lovely blue sky for the background, but it's raining! oh well    the day before that i also moved the nooks shop, i love how it looks on the beach!


----------



## AccfSally

Found a glitch/error with the Manhole cover, I found this a few days ago actually.
(Video, why is it so blurry..)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252955673551204352
The sound can still be heard if it's a leaf.


----------



## LaFra

Japanese Bathroom​


----------



## Ichiban

punchy 

finally got someone to sing surfin' KK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252961402030919680


----------



## Hanif1807

*Dotty looks cute in that raincoat*​




*She's mad*





*My sister with her casual clothing and her sleeping gear*






​


----------



## galactickat4240

Fun with friends!


----------



## kirby

made a fish stall that i'm pretty proud of  ☺


----------



## AccfSally

Marshal...


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Luella

Terraforming the crud out of my island! Finally making custom areas for each villager.

So my first one is an area for Sherb and his grandma!






He doesn't let anyone sit in that rocking chair back there. Because that's for whenever his grandma visits.


----------



## spCrossing

Diana with these glasses is super important.


----------



## Nunnafinga

_Je suis seul avec mon bidet.....




_
Are we popular?


----------



## Zura

This villager was arrested for multiple cases of arson. I was not surprised to find their cell in this state.


----------



## StarrySkye3

Oh hello, strange visitor....


----------



## xara

Spoiler: mischief






redd you play too damn much smh


----------



## AccfSally

*New Leaf flashbacks*


----------



## Nicole.

Witchcraft at its finest.......








A rainy day in Te Fiti = coelacanth time! 





Te Fiti is officially lit


----------



## Ichiban

i'm scared of leif too, punchy


----------



## Morningowl

Aren’t you daring Redd


----------



## Azurenna




----------



## Noctis

Ahhhh today really couldn't get better. Was about to do my daily chores and visit Leif and Redd when I came across my first lily of the valley. I was like ????????? I had to talk to best girl Isabelle and well there it is, 5 stars. I was not expecting it at all specially this early that now I really need to be careful.

My island is no where near complete as I still need items for specific areas. Also the amount of trees moving them here and then there is tiring and stressing and I cannot work on other parts due to this problem and yesterday I actually chopped down all the pear, cherry and orange trees but did plant over 50-60 hybrids as well


----------



## tajikey

Getting so close to where I want it! I just wish the final house upgrade wasn't 5 spaces wide. Throws off my symmetry completely.

Things left to do:
Replace Butch with Tutu
Replace Goose with Tammi
Demo bridge in front of Nook's
Build bridge centered in front of Nook's
Demo incline next to house
Build incline next to house
Demo incline behind house
Build incline behind house
Move Cyrano in front of Rizzo
Move Tutu next to Rizzo
Move Tammi next to Tutu

At that point, all physical buildings/structures will be in the perfect place. I might consider sliding my shopping district over closer to the rivers edge so that my pathing matches on both sides of my house.


----------



## N a t

https://imgur.com/a/vMwrwwk


So cute I almost cried. Love this game to bits.


----------



## Zura

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253446935052120064


----------



## Luella

Omg guys look Sherb is visiting my campsite!


----------



## Ichiban

raymond who?


----------



## moonchu

took too many tries to get an action shot of genji eating this lollipop, so this will have to do.



spent some time setting up my cafe. i had a cafe in new leaf and pocket camp, so i gotta make one in new horizon too. not done yet as i don't have enough furniture, but i like it so far i think.



was a big day! got nook's cranny upgrade (lowkey emotional at how big my island has gotten with all of these villagers), and got 5 stars! had to say goodbye to so many trees though :c </3 all for the jacob's ladders tho.


----------



## Licorice

Seeing the sunrise for the first time because I stayed up until almost 5am.


Spoiler











The gossip gang is back at it again


Spoiler











Baby


Spoiler


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I may have lost Daisy to the moving glitch but I guess the game doesn’t want me to stay sad for too long! :,)


----------



## kotinni

I pieced together my screenshots and clips into a video! lol


----------



## kumamon

u cannot convince me this sweater wasnt made purely for marshal to wear. if he uses it as decoration in his house i will actually cry cuz its not reorderable


----------



## Sugarsprig

Completed my zen garden part of my island today! It's the only part that's permanent right now, I can't wait to develop the other parts as well :>


----------



## Romaki




----------



## Marte

It's ok, Flip. You did your best…



++++ Girl sleepover at Fuchsias'


​


----------



## tanisha23

On a mission to change Sherb's interior




In front of my airport


----------



## NewHorizonsGino

I’m not very creative but I’m very proud of this room I made


----------



## Ichiban

gyroid stans...


----------



## kirby

my latest addition


----------



## Hsn97

Ooof he’s a handsome boi


----------



## USN Peter

I hope I will get to see 4+ villagers singing together someday...


----------



## bunyip360

Prison basement


----------



## raqball

Working out today!





Ozzie dozed off eating his snack! LOL


----------



## CodyMKW

Spoiler: Sprites are good labels for houses :D


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## brockbrock

bunyip360 said:


> Prison basement



THIS. IS. AMAZING. *>*


----------



## Romaki




----------



## Hanif1807

*Caeli has ranked up to 4 stars! One more to go!*​




*I requested "Drivin'" song to K.K. and that's his response. I mean, the song i requested used to be the song played when you requested the song name incorrectly in New Leaf*​




*Excuuse me?*​


----------



## Snowesque

Not my video; it was so creative and thought-out I had to share. ❤


----------



## AccfSally

The Museum re-opens today after being closed for re-modeling. 









Finally able to visit Redd's boat..but unfortunately all the art were fakes.




We had another ceremony today.
Also a lost item was nearby.




Turns out to be Bonbon's..who was standing next to it.




Fixed up the area. (Still working on it)


----------



## tanisha23

Finally moved a bunch of flowers so I could work on this area. The fairy garden. Now all I need are those mushroom lamps.


----------



## Absentia

Olivia, Canberra and Ruby serenading everyone in town


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253488433315512320


----------



## USN Peter




----------



## 0orchid

0orchid said:


> I finally got a good idea for what to do with my basement thanks to Pietro...
> 
> View attachment 246076
> 
> View attachment 246077
> 
> It's still a work in progress.



Updated shrine progress lol, still needs more golds


----------



## AlyssaAC

Edit: Please ignore this one post. I kinda messed up.


----------



## raqball

Ribbot chillin' with some cool shades on...


----------



## kindakooky

AccfSally said:


> Finally able to visit Redd's boat..but unfortunately all the art were fakes.
> View attachment 248147



Excuse me for going a bit off topic here but wait a minute, in New Leaf whenever Redd showed up selling artwork in his tent, one of them was always the real deal. Is this not the case any more??


----------



## necronoia

Animal Crossing: Let's all practice being eco-friendly!!

Me:


----------



## Hay

If anyone has cute/cool forest pics please @ me! c: Looking for inspiration for my forest that will lead to a pond and furniture! c: Thanks!


----------



## R. Planet

*Yes they do Tammi...yes they do...






Great shot of me and Tammi checking out the fishies.






And then when I tried to leave, the camera broke. And I mean BROKE. it would NOT follow me and I couldn't find the exit so I had to just turn the game off and back on again.






Me and the wife having a little horror movie knife fight over on her island.




*











*Marcel and Hazel enjoying a soda from the machine I put in. You're welcome guys.






Me as Dr. Livingstone Penderworthington. Intrepid British explorer of unknown islands. Seen here catching the very last Peacock Butterfly I've seen since the update.*






*I love these celebration shots.






Visit my island and want fruit? Don't shake the trees please. Come visit the beach side produce market.






Dizzy with some sleep talk.






You ain't going nowhere Hazel.*






*So after I told her to stay I went and found her some shades as a gift to make her happy and LOOK HOW CUTE!






Wisp the ghost did in fact used to live on my island. Many years ago. This is his grave. (Also Redd sneaks through this cemetary to peddle his wares. The scoundrel.)




*


----------



## Pyoopi

Jacob just being the little beady eye weirdo walking in and out of the darkness.




Aaaand, he's off.




Now he's back.




His eyes also turn red when he's excited/shocked.


----------



## Loriii

Just tried doing random stuff on Harvey Island now that everyone is complete.


----------



## Romaki




----------



## Ichiban

punchy trying to hide


----------



## LaFra

Green room wip






And wait for it... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254448135683706882???? ???? ????


----------



## Zura

I'm not even a fan of ankha and she's getting a castle.


----------



## Evadere

It’s not much but I’m really proud of it! Gonna place another street lamp the other side of the entrance.


----------



## Licorice

Progress pics of my town.


Spoiler


----------



## Loriii

This happened sometime ago but it still sounds sweet.


----------



## Aleigh




----------



## deerprongs

My girlfriend visited my island today and I took some cute screenshots of us. Figured I might as well share!













+ bonus photos of my house











​


----------



## puppyish

can't post videos on here but I'm proud of this lol


----------



## salem_

salem is coming together...nicely


----------



## Nefarious

Who needs K.K. Slider when you have this...


----------



## USN Peter

Probably a coincidence, but after I gave Whitney a new dress, she struck a pose at the front of her mirror XD


----------



## skogkyst

Bruce was sad a few days ago that I talked to Octavian more than him the day before.


----------



## xChives

Adding this fossil dude to my cemetery was a game-changer


----------



## kukotte

Having too much fun at Harv's


----------



## deerprongs

Had a HUGE meteor shower last night and had my girlfriend over. The result was a ton of wishing and some heckin cute photos!


----------



## Ichiban

you'll definitely be missed, puck.








welcome bob, hope you enjoy your time here as much as you did in NL, we've got 4 returning villagers now.


----------



## The Pennifer

wishing on Wishy


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's Katt's birthday today.I didn't think she'd ever wear a dress but a birthday only happens once a year.





I gave Raymond a fedora and he slapped it right on.He wears it O'Hare style.





Museum upgrade celebration.The cats always seem to be near each other during these things.


----------



## The Pennifer

Missing my pal PrayingMantis10, so I hung him on the wall ... don’t tell him


----------



## 0orchid

Help












Ok she was talking about her shirt in that last screenshot but it fit lol


----------



## xxxxnatalie

the only nice looking part of my town so far:


​


----------



## The Pennifer

Now that’s impressive


----------



## LaFra

My japanese "green thumb" room





Inspired by this pic:




source: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253740772706435076


Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban

top 10 photos taken moments before disaster


----------



## Ichiban

hopefully my *final *final guy lol, he's very trippy


----------



## ecstasy

I love this catchphrase.


https://imgur.com/a/CqIKe0D


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Nooblord

Picnic at the park.


----------



## Meiyuu

*I caught my first coelacanth today!!*





However, I coela-couldn't keep in in my pockets because my sTUPID JOYCON DRIFT caused me to accidentally select "release" when I was trying to show it off to Anchovy! I had a near heart attack and had to quickly exit the game before it autosaved. Luckily, it was in my pockets again when I rebooted the game. Still was shaken up 15 minutes afterward.


It's safe in my museum now! 

After that unpleasant experience, I went to more islands in search of wolf villagers - and look who I found!



This more than makes up for the coelacanth scare earlier! 



Me too, Lobo. Me too.

Despite the coelacanth incident, this is probably my luckiest day in-game so far.  I did manage to keep the fish, after all.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler



I started up my game and it showed Gulliver passed out on the main screen.




I love when my neighbors try to feed a donut to a flower and have others encourage her.




I know no one really cares about this but I was so happy to see Joey in the campsite! Obtaining villagers/dreamies isn't my top priority and I wasn't even trying to move anyone out but when I randomly saw Joey I just _had_ to move him in.




Random photos I took that I liked:


----------



## Blueskyy

Tried taking our first family pic today. I failed and captured the time and controls lol.


----------



## lbsbezerra

My attempt on re-imagining the Impa's house of The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild!

I'm working on recreating some scenarios from this game in my Island! I'm almost finishing Kakariko Village (95% done), and now working on Zora's Domain (almost 60% done). I plan to work with Hateno Village, Lurellin Village and Goron City as well. Any other ideas? I was thinking about Korok Forest or a Great Fairy Fountain you know!


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## azaleastouch

your islands are all so beautiful and elegant, omg!! here's some snapshots i got earlier today.




i took this really really sweet pic; i didn't even know the balloon was there until i had snapped it!





these are just some pictures i snapped to show off a tiny bit of my island;; it's a work in progress, but i'm really happy with how it's turning out!


----------



## thisisausername

I unlocked paths and terraforming like 2 days ago and today I started working on my little marketplace! ik it's a little basic, but i'm proud of it anyways


----------



## Mephala

Working on a lil garden area and omg collecting fake statues is gonna take FOREVER. But it's so satisfying slowly building it up. :' )

also yes i have hidden bamboo speakers behind bamboo bc i want secret background music


----------



## Spooky.

Chillin' with my boy


----------



## Imbri

Godzilla has a little friend now.


----------



## meo

Spoiler






Seems legit Tabby.



Fair I guess.



Know those feels.



The life. <3





Feelin' a bit watched.



Um, I think we gotta keep it PG13 guys...



Woo!





Gonzo is the literal cutest, I can't take it.


----------



## Raz

Chilling with Fang


----------



## sarvamentu

Gave Lolly a beautiful windflower crown. Unfortunately she wore it for only one day


----------



## Psicat

Spoiler



Finally maxed out my house size.  Love the outside, but still not so sure on the inside.


















Wasn't even sure what to do with the basement, turned it into a game room for now.



My whole town is driving me nuts right now, I'm just running dry on any creative ideas.  Here's two of the few spots around town I like.







My latest project is me attempting to make a drive in theater out of a large empty spot I had.


----------



## Pixiebelle

he's* furious *omg Maple what did you say to him


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Mephala

Licorice said:


> View attachment 250826



she is beauty she is grace


----------



## Spunki

Hopper just ordered me to give Ozzie a gift, because he was mean to him earlier and wanted to apologize. Ozzie was in his Pyjamas, because it was already at night. The gift had some clothes in it and i didn’t really paid much attention. Then he gave me his Pyjamas which was already weird enough. After I left I was like: „Wait a minute... Those clothes look really familiar somehow.“ I entered the house again and was shocked to see that it’s actually a Vampire Costume!






Time to call Simon Belmont! We have a real Vampire here!

Konami predicted this the entire time!


----------



## carackobama

built a seaside resort area yesterday and today I caught Merengue relaxing there with her sandwich <3


----------



## Imbri

My seashell café is coming along.





Flora convinced Gruff to sing on the plaza! He's only sung up in the forest before.


----------



## mirukushake

Does anyone else have CJ spawn in really random places? At least I don't have to go searching for him since he can't go anywhere...


----------



## Aryusirius

*The secret of my island's success. Gotta learn from Isabelle.*​


----------



## Ichiban

if only she knew there was still snow on the ground where I live


----------



## Hanif1807

Mission accomplished, despite the fact my island is only 40% complete





A purrfect gift for a cat





Even an old man needs lollipop


----------



## LaFra

WIP Tour of my Traditional Japanese Island! ^__^


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256282387962408961


----------



## Hsn97

Today’s antics. Raymond is hoarding treasure and Biff’s being a cutie!


----------



## meo

Nostalgia and feels. <3 Missed you buddy.



Lookin' so cute in her chima jeogori.


----------



## EarthBound Fanboy

This is from a few days ago. Kody decided to work out in the most inconvenient spot possible


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Looks like Charlotte is filling up the lake like the sweeping dog in Wonderland. Will Apollo ask for very good advice?


----------



## Blueskyy

Spooky. said:


> Chillin' with my boy
> 
> View attachment 250392


6 feet apart please!


----------



## Spooky.

AndyP08 said:


> 6 feet apart please!



He's been quarantined for 3 weeks.


----------



## SleepyMimeko

My cat buddies and I went out for day at the beach.




Moe fell asleep from a day of fishing but catching nothing. Raymond and Olivia make a cute couple having
a romantic picnic.

I taught my villagers about science at Photopia School.



All of my students were doing their best except the two slackers in the back.  Moe is playing switch while Kid Cat flips through a fitness magazine.


----------



## Katie0391

Spaaam incoming


Spoiler








Caught these two taking a walk to the shops




Some recent work on my campsite area




I love Tybalt so much (yes those are tarantulas piled up waiting for Flick in the background)




Admiring cat grass (of course I bought it for him)




Cuties




Mint's birthday party this morning


----------



## Luella

Was trying to grasp ideas on what clothes would look good on Stitches. Due to his color scheme he pulls off clothes that a lot of my other villagers can't!








Look at my snooty gals! So precious~





Hoarding these for a neat-o idea for my island when I get to designing it.


----------



## Nooblord

When you haven’t found a shower item yet.




My favorite little neighborhood area.




Doing everything at the basketball court but playing basketball.


----------



## R. Planet

*Dizzy having donut time.






Marcel with some wonderful sleepy talk.






Me having a sit on Phil's toilet. (Phil nice enough to look away)






Yay we have a bigger store! Now we can buy more stuff!






Yay! Now we have a bigger museum! 






One of the last gifts I gave to Gonzo. He looked great in these glasses. Too bad he took them off 4 seconds later...





Soooooo many flowers. The whole northwestern quadrant is a flower growing garden now.






Me and the little lady spending quality time together...on a log.






Gonzo asked to move away and I let him. Always makes me sad to lose someone. This is us having a little moment after we agreed for him to move on...









*






*I'll miss you old man.






T-Rex looks like he wants a drink from the fountain.






Quality time with Phil (in the ugliest sweater on earth I can't get him to stop wearing)






So Gonzo moved away and my island hopping trip began. I nearly settled on Sprocket because I wanted a robot but something told me to keep going. (Maybe it was the fact that Sprocket is ugly as ****) and then I nearly settled on Hornsby but I pressed on. I loved Gonzo and the next villager was going to have to be special to replace him. So 20 or so islands in...this little guy, who I've wanted since the first game but never had, popped up...



Spoiler
















VERY happy about this.*


----------



## InkFox

Oh hi !


----------



## Tru7Prodigy

Completed my entrance gardens with my shrubs finally growing fully today. It's mirrored on the other side of the fountain. Only flowers not pictured in this are the gold roses (has it's own area anyway) and the lily of the valley.


----------



## Patisserie

Getting to know my villagers some.  Merengue was an Amiibo card I got from a friend so she's really special to me. Zucker I met on a Island and wasn't sure I was going to like him. On my birthday I gave him a cupcake and since then we've become great friends.  Merengue and Zucker seem to get along great.


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Meiyuu

I’m sorry, Plucky... I’m not really into that stuff...


----------



## Licorice

Jambette appreciation post


----------



## Katie0391

Bit of a Sherb appreciation post today. I'm so happy I took him from a mystery island. He's so precious


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I caught Judy singing in the plaza while both Marshal and Fauna sat and listened intently, my heart


----------



## Khaelis

Honestly, the thing where villagers aren't properly aligned with their workbench is hilarious to me. I think it's just a villager specific issue, since Anabelle's always in this exact spot when working at her workbench.


----------



## Zura

I don't normally ship characters but this is just cute asf


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oh,Miss...please set up my multi-legged friend there with four pairs of those nifty slip-on loafers.





Say,I'd appreciate it if you didn't mention this to the other islanders because.......well,you know.





It looks like the latest issue of Playduck has arrived.


----------



## Ichiban

TANGY NOO!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020




also this might be the nicest photo I've taken


----------



## Olivetopia13

found this surprise during my daily chores! 
it's my first one!!


----------



## johnstar

AndyP08 said:


> Tried taking our first family pic today. I failed and captured the time and controls lol.View attachment 249852


I need to know what shirt Wade is wearing, I need it for my Wade


----------



## Patisserie

I finally got him to move away... Although now I kinda miss him! None of my villagers could be as annoying as Hans.  I'm sure he'll find a home with someone who loves him.


----------



## AlyssaAC

I don't know why, but I'm very glad she is one of the first three villagers to move into my new town. She's soo cool...


----------



## Wada

Yahallo! I'm new to this forum. Glad to be able to join this wonderful community. I'm already a month and a half into this game but my island is still far away from being decent. I'm so excited to see other people islands and their creativity soon. Thank you!


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## R. Planet

Loriii said:


> Pretty satisfied with how my farm area turned out (it wasn't initially my plan to do so).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice view from here ^^



I think this is wonderful. Way to go! I just want to walk around on your farm.


----------



## Loriii

R. Planet said:


> I think this is wonderful. Way to go! I just want to walk around on your farm.



Thank you for that wonderful compliment! Glad that you appreciate it


----------



## LaFra

ALL 10 TOGETHER!  
My heart can't handle this! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## TortimerCrossing

This mornings yoga cuteness


----------



## raqball

Got my model Tarantula from Flick and decided to put it in my lab experiment / toxic waste area with the Snapping Turtles that were already there.. As soon as I get the Scorpion model from Flick, I'll probably put it in this area as well.


----------



## SCORPA15

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257341156553297921
I found a giraffe.


----------



## Ichiban

classic scoot


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yup,spiffier and ready to sell some used cars...."Come to Octavian's Ottorama!I got a flamin' hot deal on a '72 Pinto.........."





Uhh,no....no they wouldn't.Geez,do cats even sweat..?





Hmmm....I wonder why my animals never visit me?


----------



## sleepydreepy

Posted these pics and video to my Tumblr today! Here is the link- post



Spoiler: Pictures
















	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257409902319857664


----------



## R. Planet

LaFra said:


> ALL 10 TOGETHER!
> My heart can't handle this! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW



That's a lot of boids...


----------



## Heartcore

Audie gave me her photo today! So happy to add it to my little collection!


----------



## Romaki

I'm so happy these glasses still exist! Now they come in pink and blue as well!


----------



## Ichiban

greatest philosopher of our time


----------



## Licorice

The gang meets up at the diner for coffee and to escape the cold. 






The girls have a night out at a club.


----------



## Wrottenmelon

The tiny café I began working on recently


----------



## Romaki

I love these (automatic) garden lanterns so much!


----------



## AccfSally

My AC mom finally sent me the knapsack.


----------



## Ichiban

if only you knew....


----------



## MeaningOfLife

This was Mint after saying she hopes all my rock hitting was "worth it"


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## CodyMKW




----------



## Snowesque

Something something something.


----------



## Olivetopia13

Patisserie said:


> I finally got him to move away... Although now I kinda miss him! None of my villagers could be as annoying as Hans.  I'm sure he'll find a home with someone who loves him. View attachment 252591


had him move in after i let alice leave and i've never regretted letting someone move out as much as that moment. this blueberry is always following me!!

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

my pathing solution to diagonal bridges! the hearts on each end split off into two pathways so there are !four! destinations in total. one side goes to the plant shop and bakery while the other side leads to the farmers market and orchard! its the first little part of my island im actually kinda proud of


----------



## Brecht

How cute is June in pj's!! (Love for June <3)


----------



## zujika

Olivetopia13 said:


> had him move in after i let alice leave and i've never regretted letting someone move out as much as that moment. this blueberry is always following me!!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020
> 
> my pathing solution to diagonal bridges! the hearts on each end split off into two pathways so there are !four! destinations in total. one side goes to the plant shop and bakery while the other side leads to the farmers market and orchard! its the first little part of my island im actually kinda proud of
> View attachment 254260


THIS IS STUNNING OH... MY GOD


----------



## Ichiban

kyle just got SCORCHED


----------



## Blueskyy




----------



## Rosewater

That's for sure. I had Octavian tell me he had trouble dragging his sorry carcass out of bed in the morning. And yes, he really said carcass.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Rosewater said:


> That's for sure. I had Octavian tell me he had trouble dragging his sorry carcass out of bed in the morning. And yes, he really said carcass.







It must be an Octavian thing.


----------



## Luella

Island hopping and this happened. Haha Poppy is my twinsie!


----------



## Rosewater

Nunnafinga said:


> It must be an Octavian thing.


I haven't seen my other crankies say it, so maybe it is. That would be cool, if villagers had their own little quirks like this.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Good ol' Joey was the only villager to give me medicine after I was violently attacked by wasps.Of course,I had to reward him:









Positively dashing.If Indiana Jones was a fuzzy yellow duckling,he'd look just like you.....how'd he change his shirt so fast???


----------



## Luella

Oh wow never met you before. Wait why do you look so familiar?





Ngl this kinda makes me want Spike...


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Miss Misty

I didn't make this, but I thought an AC community would appreciate it. Behold, the 2020 schedule announcement video for the Detroit Lions of the National Football League (American Football, that is).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1258562259913187328
I actually think their video editing team did a great job. All of the text edits were quite seamless, and they utilized most features in the game to really good effect.


----------



## Ichiban

how


----------



## Tru7Prodigy

Added a new flowery feature to my island. Fully grew in today. Over 200 flowers in all!!!


----------



## Daveeyboy

Finally finished my nature-themed forest island night tour!  I love the way the garden lanterns look scattered in the trees at night, so I wanted to do a tour video that would really show that off!


----------



## victoriae350

Thought it would be fun to start doing a "welcome to the island" photo with new villagers xD So I tested it out on Fauna! 





And the usual "watching a movie" reaction photo xD


----------



## TastyBells

I too have experience maxed out inventory at 1600 slots so here are two ways I have for giveaways to visitors. One is the garbage dump. I just expanded it to put in random items besides trash that will be up for grabs for visitors.

And I'd posted my shipping/receiving area before but I redid it tonight with a couple new items. A great place for giveaways and exchanges.


----------



## Koala92

Marshal is too smol for weights, so he will do toe touches instead.


----------



## lei

Daveeyboy said:


> Finally finished my nature-themed forest island night tour!  I love the way the garden lanterns look scattered in the trees at night, so I wanted to do a tour video that would really show that off!



your island is gorgeous!so inspiring!

	Post automatically merged: May 9, 2020



TastyBells said:


> View attachment 255429View attachment 255430
> 
> I too have experience maxed out inventory at 1600 slots so here are two ways I have for giveaways to visitors. One is the garbage dump. I just expanded it to put in random items besides trash that will be up for grabs for visitors.
> 
> And I'd posted my shipping/receiving area before but I redid it tonight with a couple new items. A great place for giveaways and exchanges.




oh awesome! Love the garbage dump and shipping area haha. I made a flea market with a similar intention


----------



## sarvamentu

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 254524
> View attachment 254525
> kyle just got SCORCHED


Hahahaha this made me laugh so hard  genius, Lolly, you are amazing


----------



## pashminablanket

it's bunnie's birthday today and she was dancing with patty at her party <3

here are some pics!


----------



## Bcat

Had @ThatOneMarshalFangirl over for cataloging today! We tooted our flutes, and some other things too...


----------



## Daisies

I think it’s adorable when I catch my villagers eating things (side note, sunsets look amazing)





Also, I was a bit concerned the other day when puddles wanted to jump in herself?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Had @ThatOneMarshalFangirl over for cataloging today! We tooted our flutes, and some other things too...
> 
> View attachment 255688
> View attachment 255689



10/10 beautiful island, even more beautiful friend.  Thanks for the fun time hun <3


----------



## Luella




----------



## Nooblord

Fauna’s being a bit too forward. But at least she knows what she wants.




Or maybe it’s just my cooking she’s after...




Made a couple of grumpies cry.




My entrance. Sweet and simple. I love it.


----------



## Ichiban

Nooblord said:


> Fauna’s being a bit too forward. But at least she knows what she wants.


honestly normal villagers are the new smugs with the semi flirting they seem to do




first encounter with a haunted painting


----------



## sarvamentu

Coco looking super surprised while reading. 




Checking for bugs together with Fauna




My new bridge was completed this morning! Completely fell in love with Tangy btw, she moved to my island 2 days ago.


----------



## Hanif1807

Got the layout ready for some villagers to move their houses





All flowers are fully grown here





Uhh, this is awkward





No, it doesn't make sense at all. Clothes in the fridge?


----------



## KnightOfTigers

I recently got my last dreamie! I'm so happy I decided to do a little family pic!


----------



## Pyoopi

Had my 'official' meteor shower announced by Isabelle tonight. I get more unofficial ones so this was exciting! Featuring my sister and two colleagues.

Funny shot:





Nice shot:


----------



## Ichiban

after seeing him in the campsite and passing on him the last time I went island hopping, I finally decided to let tom move in, guess third times the charm


----------



## galactickat4240

☽ _Moon-viewing ☾_


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Patisserie

Aww! She's like a big sister to little Zucker


----------



## puppyish

this took me so long, I'm so happy it's finished!


----------



## Hawt Daddi

Updated outdoor cafe and arcade. Everyone is welcomed. Wheeee.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1259995298299961344


----------



## Licorice

Finally got Plucky <3


----------



## Hawt Daddi

Late night walk through the island 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260056093696262144


----------



## Sosisa

I feel exposed


----------



## AccfSally

Label was visiting today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1260157544791633920


----------



## Hsn97

I just wanted to enjoy a nice nighttime walk through my forest campsite....


----------



## Luxsama

Marshal and Tangy are best friends


----------



## Romaki

Who sits like this?? ☠


----------



## Patisserie

Another dark and dangerous night in Tokidoki.... BUT! Detective Patisserie's on the case! Bah Nah! Nah Nah! Bah Nah! Nah Nah! Tonight's mystery "The case of the missing Rocco."


----------



## puppyish

my dock area behind my street market~


----------



## coffee biscuit

Um.. I'm not sure if that would be very ideal for me, Dom.


----------



## Hawt Daddi

My girl Vesta knows what’s good


----------



## Hanif1807

Gave Dotty a cute dress. It's so cute i had to take a picture with her


----------



## eggbae

Caught Patty doing something weird to a coconut


----------



## Beady

One of the very first nights on my island


----------



## magicalcow

This afternoon Rizzo & I went fishing wearing the hats we got for each other.






Then I put the finishing touches on my outdoor library:


----------



## TastyBells

So I got this outfit today and Im thinking its such fun when...
 I get this nook miles + objective for the first time ever.


----------



## Luxsama

Finished these a week ago, thought I'd share it though


----------



## P. Star

Finished my Sculpture Garden today!


----------



## Luella

Gonna jump on the train of loving those Valiant Statues. Main room is done. Time to tackle the others!


----------



## Antonio




----------



## xara

i have no choice but to simp


----------



## Rowlet28

Finally finished my living room and I'm pretty impressed by it tbh.


----------



## pocky




----------



## Hanif1807

*Gotta protect the smile*
*





My new bedroom. It's simple yet comfy
*
*

*​


----------



## Wowzer Bowser

Very excited to share my flower field


----------



## Luella

Started to get bored of how "sterile" this white-based room was. So I thought I'd add more color~

Before:




After:










Edit: I did end up switching the Garden Lanterns at the front with the Cypress Plants in the newer picture so that they are no longer blocking the wagon and phone booth.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Just gotta say, this was the coolest moment to have caught this fish for the first time


----------



## Misha

pocky said:


> View attachment 258267


Omg, what item are those light-up hyacinths? I've never seen them before and they look so cute! As does this entire screenshot


----------



## Luxsama

Misha said:


> Omg, what item are those light-up hyacinths? I've never seen them before and they look so cute! As does this entire screenshot


They're hyacinth lamps! It's a diy im also searching for


----------



## Le Ham

Shot down a balloon, broke my slingshot, snapped this


----------



## pocky

Luxsama said:


> They're hyacinth lamps! It's a diy im also searching for





Misha said:


> Omg, what item are those light-up hyacinths? I've never seen them before and they look so cute! As does this entire screenshot



hyacinth lamps, i can craft if you bring mats


----------



## shrekluvsme

On my 156th island tour that day....I had a moment of pure happiness  I had found one of my dreamies





Also I found Wisp at 4:55 am lol -_-


----------



## Alicia

I thought Peanut's reaction after I got stung by a wasp was funny! Just wanted to share. :3


----------



## Sloom

PLEASE VIEW JULIAN, SHERB AND PIETRO HAVING AN OUTDOOR TEAPARTY







Spoiler: video of them ;;








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1541879979294051
			



please ignore the facebook name lol, it's my acc for signing up to crap websites


----------



## lPeachy

why is this game so BEAUTIFUL??
The night sky always gets me~


----------



## Patisserie

So I wasn't really sure I would like this little guy when I found him in my camp and learned he was Smug. I was having horrible Hans flashbacks. But, he's growing on me. I'm actually looking forward to getting to know him better.


----------



## Ichiban

yeah, about that.....


----------



## Antonio

everything is still a wip as I have been neglecting my house for my island


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uhh no,I wouldn't turn that down but I feel kinda bad that somewhere there's a dog without a nose.





-----------Team Marshal------------------------Vs.----------Team Raymond-------------------





Bubbles:Baked to perfection.


----------



## RedPanda

Having fun at Harv’s


----------



## th8827

Here is my newly redecorated bathroom.
I even have Go K.K. Rider playing for the extra Hype!


----------



## USN Peter

Yum


----------



## victoriae350

I swear I wasn't looking for her. Few days ago I found Diana and before that Fauna xD Figured I could keep her, and if she doesn't grow on me, I could give her away.


----------



## Onederland

made my own rainbow tile pathing, replaced some plants etc in my plaza/downtown, and then went back to April in order to make the trees pink to see how it looked cohesively, but I really do love the aerial shot of my island.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261148119053582345


----------



## sarvamentu

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 258607
> 
> yeah, about that.....


Lol, Tangy and Rosie had the exact same conversation :')


----------



## Bowserlab




----------



## Romaki

So much going on right now.  






After some more terraforming efforts:


----------



## Hanif1807

Did some Terraforming around Resident Service





Tea party anyone?





Ew...


----------



## Katie0391

Sherb tending to the flowers (in his little tuxedo, I love him)













Naptimes





Merry following a butterfly (recently brought her in via amiibo and booted Twiggy. No regrets)





The one area I'm fully happy with right now, my campsite





A strange visit


----------



## thisisausername

i'm happy with how this little island came out although i wish i could make it bigger so i wanted to share!






Spoiler: here it is at night


----------



## AccfSally

Everyone on this island wants a wharf roach, like why!





I finally was able to make the fruit basket today.





Little Sylvana at the museum.





I was expecting him to put the radio on the table in the back of his room.





I hate it when the fossils are up there.




Spoiler: Random pics.


----------



## Ichiban

no words


----------



## Sloom

the next day...


----------



## tanisha23

Finally had the courage to redesign an area that I really wanted to do some experimental terraforming with, here are the results.

Before:










After:


https://imgur.com/a/sUljQyG


(ignore the flower overflow)


----------



## xxxxnatalie

bam sent me Mona Lisa in the mail


----------



## Hanif1807

Can you guys name my koi?



​


----------



## InkFox

Redisigned some parts of my island those last few days :

Sea side restaurant :














Market place & outdoor coffee shop :









I thought I wouldn't like this little furball when I first met him on my campsite, I just invited him to kick someone else out, but he's grown on me so much now. 













Chief is secretly working for the Able's at night :





And spends his days hanging out with Audie :



Spoiler



















Relaxing near Cally's house :





Chief being chief (singing and relaxing) :


Spoiler












JUST LOOK AT HIS CUTE LITTLE PINK PADS OSJGAGJSMNDB







Lolly was gifted to me by a very kind member of this forum, I really love her and she seems to fit in well. She gets along well with Kiki, but even though I love her big yellow eyes, Kiki will move to a friend's island soon because I have too many normal villagers on my island.





Villagers relaxing in the Zen garden :









Genji likes to fish in his garden :





Playing chess with Kiki :





Paying my respects :





Sherb resting in the forest. I'll let him go too, his basic starter house is hurting my eyes too much :





Random pictures :


Spoiler



group workout :




Singing in the rain 




CUTEST CREATURE ON PLANET EARTH :



















Group picture of my current line-up :




Love them all, but I like seeing new faces so I'll let some of them leave once I get their picture.


----------



## Romaki

Carrying the pillow around is definitely worth it.


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Msfeist

Cashmere droppin bombs, Bones doesn’t know what hit em


----------



## Hawt Daddi

Moon room update 

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020

Mini tour of part of island


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261681622014996480

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020

Moon Room !!


----------



## Ichiban

a cat island is getting more and more tempting..


----------



## Luella

Finally started to decorate my character's bedroom. But first things first I had to make Fluffy a liveable area.


----------



## voltairenism

bro are you ok you call tell me anything bro


----------



## Hawt Daddi

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261824435897511937


----------



## DragonLatios

Watch out


K.K. Tori said:


> I would NEVER time travel!


for the Y2k Bug


----------



## Nicole.

Luella said:


> Finally started to decorate my character's bedroom. But first things first I had to make Fluffy a liveable area.View attachment 259724



Is the circle white rug in the corner from Saharah? If not, where did you get it from?  I could do with one myself


----------



## Katie0391

I got 5 stars because I've got mannequins everywhere to move my rocks!





Marina dancing on the beach





Merry trying to catch the moth! She didn't succeed





Just Sherb



Spoiler: Merry spam <3




















She was sweeping outside RS building for ages


----------



## Luella

Nicole. said:


> Is the circle white rug in the corner from Saharah? If not, where did you get it from?  I could do with one myself


Yup from Sahara


----------



## Patisserie

Actually woke up early this morning partially excited mostly dreading the search for a new villager. Was feeling helpless that I would find anyone interesting.  Then I found little bear Judy....  I freaked out by how amazingly cute she is! She seems nice so I decided to invite her.  I really hope I like her.


----------



## AccfSally

Sylvana walking though the outdoor library's garden.





About to work on the Japanese theme on the other side of the island.
I fenced the areas to keep the villagers from being in the way.




What does Isabelle even do.










The Museum so far.


----------



## Luella

Found out today that you can customize the diner neon clocks!


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Splinter




----------



## Blueskyy




----------



## Hawt Daddi

Candy area WHEO WHEO


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,sure.Some animals will say anything to get invited to live on an island.





There are times that I regret asking Blathers about certain fossils.This is one of those times.





Work it,you lazy animals!No agony,no bragony am I right?!?


----------



## xara

i would die for them both


----------



## lei

Took this photo the other day, but legit this is how I start every morning. Bug and fish catching in my PJs before shops open  anyone else?


----------



## Amissapanda

Finished the room in the basement that serves as the Hideaway for my favorite Gentleman Thief~!






















I'm pretty happy with it! I think it suits the character's steampunk-ish aesthetic nicely! And though I originally had a white rose rug, I got a red one from a friend today, which suits it (and him) much better! I still might swap a few things out when I get better colors, but overall, I'm pretty pleased with how this turned out. (Agent K.K. is playing on the record player, too. Just for that extra little bit of atmosphere~)

And I wore my custom Lupin coat design that I created, for the occasion~!


----------



## Hanif1807

Walt... Why don't you sit on that green thing in front of you instead? 





She floatin'





Wat



​


----------



## R. Planet

So some songs have been catching on lately. Surfin K.K. for one...First Skye.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262298533526294528
...then Phil


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262298635540127744
Phil again five seconds later...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262298754360545280
 Raymond was singing for the ladies...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262298843892207619
Then K.K. Rock caught on...Tammi was playing it on the little drum here...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262299044820299776

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020

Then I caught Skye singing it...



			Twitter
		


This was the best one...Skye, Bill and Tammi started singing together and this went on for hours...got kind of creepy...



			Twitter


----------



## R. Planet

*Good luck with that Bill...






Chillin with Phil...it's called Philin'






Glad you're back Rover. This maze sucks...






Celebrating my great bridge at the base of the waterfall...






Tammi visiting Lucky...






This guy showed up at the campsite...






Bye Willow...






Oh stop if you cry I'll cry...






Raymond's thoughts on Willow moving...






I made a sort of "ruins" type area. My thoughts are that there used to be a civilization on the island centuries ago. Then it suddenly vanished...these ruins are all that's left...






That's what SHE said?






Hangin with Skye...






Date night with the Mrs.






Julian is here!






And he seems to like the rocking chair that I originally put out for old lady Willow...well I guess you can keep it Julian.






I love crazy sleep talk...






Hangin with Dizzy...






I grow so much ****!






Relaxing beach side...






Phillin






Tammi...calm down...I'm stoned...






Marcel visiting Tammi and acting like he lives there...






Truer words never spoken Lucky...






I think Julian is influencing my fashion choices...




*


----------



## AccfSally

Oh my gosh, Poppy is so cute! she's at the outdoor library.
Her hobby is education, so she's one of those villagers who reads a book outside.


----------



## Hawt Daddi

Imma be sick


----------



## Hawt Daddi

Witness the rebirth


----------



## Licorice

My baby Deli finally gave me his pic, also throwback to this I made in acnl. lol Deli is mad underrated.


----------



## xxxxnatalie

had a rainbow today


----------



## Nicole.

Me and Fauna having a moment 









If you've never seen a flying sausage before........well, now you have.


----------



## coderp

*We yoked here in Meuse




Stitches being... Stitches.




Dancing with Zell after candlelit dinner??




Photo-op during thunderstorm at my airport entrance


*

I dramatically change my character's appearance all the time, especially for photos. I have more ideas for future seasons, especially winter...


----------



## brockbrock

coderp said:


> *Dancing with Zell after candlelit dinner??
> View attachment 260951*



So pretty. *.*

And I was listening to a song that perfectly fits this mood, IMO.



Spoiler: MOOD


----------



## coderp

brockbrock said:


> So pretty. *.*
> 
> And I was listening to a song that perfectly fits this mood, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MOOD


What a tune!!!! I'm totally _not _going to be adding that to like 4 of my playlists yupyup not at all


----------



## Blueskyy

What do you think Ketchup bought?

A. NMT
B. Raymond


----------



## pocky

i decorated my basement


----------



## R. Planet

AccfSally said:


> Oh my gosh, Poppy is so cute! she's at the outdoor library.
> Her hobby is education, so she's one of those villagers who reads a book outside.
> 
> View attachment 260572


Oh that outdoor library is SICK. Awesome af.

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2020



pocky said:


> i decorated my basement
> View attachment 260965
> View attachment 260967


That is horrifying and looks like the kind of room a villain in a Hanibal Lecter novel might have.

I love it.


----------



## Le Ham

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261622819466571777
The butterfly battle


----------



## Nunnafinga

I think he's kinda mad because I didn't share any with him.





Bearly in love.





That Gloria sure does a good Schwarzenegger.


----------



## alpacalypse

really proud of my autumnal island <3


Spoiler


----------



## Hanif1807

*Dotty wore another clothes that i bought for her *
*




Winnie, on the other hand... 
*
*

*​


----------



## pocky




----------



## R. Planet

Hanif1807 said:


> Can you guys name my koi?
> 
> View attachment 259428​



Kois to men
Koi meets world
Koifriend
Koial Wedding
KoiScout


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler: Just some (A LOT) screenshots on my villagers being cute! (part 1?)



A lot of these are old(ish) photos so I thought I'd share some before deleting them.   

























I love when I find 2 villagers in a house and host looks so happy.








A photo of my villagers being cute? creepy and lurking behind Lucy's house....!


----------



## Luella




----------



## An0nn




----------



## Iris_T

Some screenshots with my old hairstyle  













Spoiler: And a few random screenshots of my lovely villagers <3


----------



## An0nn

Iris_T said:


> Some screenshots with my old hairstyle
> 
> View attachment 261266
> View attachment 261264
> View attachment 261265
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And a few random screenshots of my lovely villagers <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 261271View attachment 261274View attachment 261275View attachment 261276
> View attachment 261281
> View attachment 261277


These are all so adorable. Every time I catch one of my villagers doing something cute they stop the second I pull out the camera app


----------



## Blueskyy

Hanif1807 said:


> *Dotty wore another clothes that i bought for her *
> 
> *View attachment 261095
> 
> Winnie, on the other hand... *
> 
> *View attachment 261096*​


Winnie is so cute! I’m never able to see her in game because hardly anyone has her!


----------



## Romaki

Just wanted to share my wide bedroom because I like the set together. 






Imagine that, a full furniture set?? Wow... @ Nintendo please return all the other ones.


----------



## P. Star

Beachside boardwalk at sunset!


----------



## Blueskyy

I really wasn’t that into Raymond not long ago about he’s alright.


----------



## Sloom

Spoiler: sherb photography (sherbography)










































baby. baby boy.


----------



## pocky




----------



## LaFra

_*Pink Flamingo Garden*_


----------



## Romaki

Love these large teddy bears!


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263115105291530241
I love this creepy/fake painting.


----------



## Ichiban

I'm really liking this group right now, I just cant figure out who would be the perfect 10th islander


----------



## InkFox

It was my birthday today, my villagers were so nice. Made me really happy. 


Spoiler


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Spending a quiet afternoon with a good book.


----------



## Patisserie

Sorry for the horrible phone recorder quality.  But I wanted to show somebody what I have created so far.  I don't really have friends because of anxiety... So this took a lot of courage.  Hope you like it. I'm open to advice.


----------



## Rowlet28

Stargazing with all my faves NPCs included.


----------



## Ichiban

i think i woke her up


----------



## Rosewater

I guess I'm late on this, but this just made me incredibly happy


----------



## An0nn

Patisserie said:


> Sorry for the horrible phone recorder quality.  But I wanted to show somebody what I have created so far.  I don't really have friends because of anxiety... So this took a lot of courage.  Hope you like it. I'm open to advice.


Beautiful! The cafe is my favorite part, but the whole thing looks great!

I have trouble with anxiety too. When I started New Horizons I thought I might try to break out of my comfort zone and put myself out there a bit more. This forum seems like a good place to start. 

Anyways, I'm glad you worked up the courage to post because I really enjoyed your video tour


----------



## Ararera

Still not sure if this feels right, but I think it's going in the direction I want.  Sorry about my character's soulful stare.


----------



## Ezra12




----------



## Luxsama

can u tell i love tangy


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler: Just random pics



Yes, I know I'm not the best at taking screenshots   

















I stayed up super late last night and caught some lightning.


----------



## Le Ham

I keep taking pictures of the sunsets, they never stop being pretty to me





I did a funny





I finally tried out Photopia... We had a good time





My other favorite type of atmosphere besides the sunset: mid-afternoon, the hour before it starts raining





Chillin in the garden with my favorite doughnut-pounding muscle goat


----------



## lei

Nunnafinga said:


> That Gloria sure does a good Schwarzenegger.



Wow. Now I want Gloria to move in to my town, she cool.


----------



## Patisserie

Luxsama said:


> can u tell i love tangy
> View attachment 262200View attachment 262201View attachment 262205


Omg! She's so cute!


----------



## June

hung out with marshal! he's the only one who sits/stands still long enough for me to take anything haha such a trooper   



 
(we had a misunderstanding...? lol)


----------



## Nicole.

Solo by Raymond






	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

Garden entrance to my house update:


----------



## Nooblord

Doing some pier fishing.




No one has applied for a lifeguard position yet. Swim at your own risk.




Candid photos of Pashmina. She knows how to pick out an outfit.




Soakin’ in some vitamin D


----------



## Ichiban

i wasn't really aiming for him but i can't just pass on him so welcome to pen


----------



## Hawt Daddi

New front yard.


----------



## Daisies

bones and kabuki are watching puddles sing! So adorable!
puddles wants to be a pop star, and now she is


----------



## Patisserie

I caught these two little ones enjoying a song from Phoebe.   Was to cute I had to take a picture.


----------



## Ichiban

kyle and cyd brainstorming song ideas over some drinks


----------



## Nunnafinga

The new cabana boy arrived today and struck a few manly poses on the beach.





Tangy's new outfit


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I laughed.   Paula and Rolf are never moving away from me.


----------



## xara

my very first photos in new horizons


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Spoiler


----------



## Katie0391

My completed rock garden





Zoomies!


----------



## Patisserie

Celebrating the completion of our new incline.  I'm really enjoying getting to know my villagers and looking forward to meeting many more. I don't have a favorite yet. But, I'm really excited to find out whoever they are.


----------



## lazuli




----------



## Hiccuping

Older picture of Renee & I. I loved watching her star gazing and this was such a great view!


----------



## voltairenism

i would trust you with my life lucky


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I got a couple of my villagers to wear a Blue Jays jersey hehe.




I think the white jersey fits Sterling pretty well!


----------



## USN Peter

My first Harv's house photo shot try...


----------



## SandiBeaches

Recent islander birthday celebrations using harvs island


Curlos's birthday 



Gayles birthday at the spa


----------



## lei

Entrance before:



During



and after!







So happy with it now! Wanted a tropical oasis feel when you step foot on the island. Vibe transitions through to more of a forest-y feel at the back/higher elevations


----------



## Lothitine

A-audie.. what did you do...













Audie and Hopkins being adorable...


----------



## Licorice

Plucky <3


----------



## Blueskyy

Raymond being weird. What’s new..








Candid photo of Aurora and Dom doing some late night fishing.


----------



## R. Planet

*Phil...this is...awkward...*






*Lucky says hi.






Ever feel like Flick or CJ are hiding from you? They are.




*


----------



## pocky




----------



## R. Planet

*That's right I'm doing it. Accepting a camper even though it isn't a highly-tiered, super rare, mega popular, super duper secret character!

This is Rasher. No love for this guy but he's a cool, cranky, pig with scars on his head. I mean come on. 






He's replacing Marcel. My first lazy. Gotta love his attitude about moving out. No tears here.

...also this is a bad idea Marcel. Please don't do that.






Again...bad idea Marcel.






Bye buddy!




*


----------



## lei

R. Planet said:


> *Phil...this is...awkward...*



Phil is always doing this to me too!


----------



## Marte

In case anyone wonders how Octavian looks like when sleeping.​


----------



## Hanif1807

Love the arches i put at my lake gates





Winnie, really...





What a clear night sky. I couldn't find Celeste around though



​


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Tangy is my newest move-in. I find her super adorable.


----------



## Ichiban

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264208046642757636 raymond is very indecisive


----------



## Hawt Daddi

Living room wheeeee


----------



## Ichiban

Spoiler: punchy and audie have an interesting convo :eyes:





























punchy x audie??


----------



## xxxxnatalie

working on a neighborhood


----------



## Splinter

Went Island hopping.


----------



## moonchu

look at how huge this queen alexandra birdwing model is!!?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sherb was closely....veeerrryy closely studying K.K. Slider's guitar playing technique the other day but came away disappointed saying "Why does that buck naked dog play the same four chords in every $#@&%*!! song?"





Static's drink was spiked by an unknown perpetrator at the beach party the night before causing him to be unconscious for several hours.The perpetrator was described as "somewhat fruity in appearance with a nice citrus-like scent".The incident is still under investigation.





Squirrel buds


----------



## AccfSally




----------



## Patisserie

Yay! Me! Today I made my first Dress Design. Not sure how well it turned out. It was inspired  by Soul Eater and Excalibur. I had a lot of fun messing with the app and learning about it some. I see so many beautiful designs from people. I think it would be fun to contribute a little.


----------



## R. Planet

*Julian looks awesome in this coat.






Heh...heh heh...






Skye is sick. Good thing she has a muhfuh NINJA for a friend who will stop at nothing to get her some meds.




*


----------



## Licorice




----------



## InkFox

I found this beauty on my campsite yesterday :





So I decided to let Sherb go and gave him away to a random member of this forum (I had to win her little game 27 times before she offered to replace him, gosh... I hate the campsite move in & replacement system) :





I'm gonna miss him, but his lazy starter house was a pain to look at.


----------



## June

made me laugh a lot cause he was the first one i spoke to when i switched the game on after waking up lol 




been taking care of a few hyacinths (but trading a lot lately so i put them on top of one of my cliffs that i cleared out save for some trees and the flowers) and found dobie watering them again (like third time this week!!) while i was terraforming earlier ; - ; i've been trying to decide where to put his house, so i guess it's going here! so cute. i didn't get a photo anymore but when he was done he sat under a nearby tree and looked up at the sky q-q i love himmm


----------



## Ichiban

gave some of the boys new outfits, I hope they actually wear them


----------



## N a t

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 264883
> View attachment 264884
> View attachment 264885
> 
> gave some of the boys new outfits, I hope they actually wear them


The more I see Cyd the more I actually really like him. He and Dizzy are definitely my favorite male elephants!


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## AccfSally

Working on the shopping area.


----------



## R. Planet

Loriii said:


> I've been starting to upgrade my house and here's what I did with my rooms so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main/Living room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penthouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Study/"Chill" room


Love the look of your penthouse room. Very relaxing. Love the symmetry


----------



## Loriii

R. Planet said:


> Love the look of your penthouse room. Very relaxing. Love the symmetry


Ahh thank you! I love having plants and greenery. That's one, if not, my favorite out of all my rooms yet.


----------



## R. Planet

Loriii said:


> Ahh thank you! I love having plants and greenery. That's one, if not, my favorite out of all my rooms yet.


What are those pictures on the center of the back wall? Love them.


----------



## Loriii

R. Planet said:


> What are those pictures on the center of the back wall? Love them.



Those are autograph cards. It's just a single item actually


----------



## Celes

Had some fun with the mailbox trick~


----------



## Hatsushimo

Did...






Did Zucker seriously just ask me if he can call me "oniichan"?

hhgnnnnnngh my hearttt he's so precious


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I've been landscaping my town almost nonstop for the past two days and I'm super proud of my progress so far!



Spoiler















(Sorry, don't pay attention to all the tulips on the beach)


----------



## LaFra

My flock.   ❤


----------



## Sloom

I CANT BELIEVE I NEVER POSTED THIS PICTURE OF COCO AND KIKI READING




easily the best picture I've taken so far
mwah, if I do say so myself


----------



## Pomme

I've gifted Boris only ONE antique mini-table a few days ago and today I visit him and whaaaat ? He owns 3 !? Seems to be a glitch ?


----------



## Hawt Daddi

Outdoor arcade & diner.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264956431419109376


----------



## Onederland

my little technicolor cubs.


----------



## Le Ham




----------



## Hawt Daddi

Updated !!! Thanks for looking!!



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265049350951940102


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Licorice

My friend came over and asked “Whats this trash over here??” I was like lmao that’s Rocco’s yard. His house is construction themed and it’s pretty ugly but that’s what he likes. I wanted his yard to reflect his interests. 





Also im obsessed with plucky right now


----------



## Sloom

I present to you:
*villagers who don't have eyes wearing funny glasses



*


----------



## salem_

neheheh


----------



## Nunnafinga

Some villager fashions:





Raymond's new morning coat





Gala in the pink lace-up dress









Here's Joey wearing his new do-rag.He kinda looks like a ducky pirate now.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Got tired of waiting for Celeste to give me the starry sky DIY recipe. So I made my own.


----------



## Rosch

First time posting in this thread.

*Sippin' tea...*






*Working out!*


----------



## biksoka

Had an outdoor picnic for Tasha's goodbye


----------



## Mephala

why are my campsite visitors always TERRIFYING

_sound up_


----------



## daisyy

caught the nibble fish <3 last ones on my list are ranchu goldfish (bruh) and the classics like giant trevally, mahi-mahi, and the FREAKIN DREADED COELACANTH


----------



## Soigne

Loriii said:


> My personal kitchen and dining area
> 
> 
> Spoiler


this wallpaper reminds me so much of the spongebob episode where they're painting mr. krabs house


----------



## patrickg

I'm never going to get over the skies in this game.


----------



## Voldecourt

Mostly finished a dragon's nest today! I'm loving how it turned out!!! It's perfect for my witchy/magic themed island!


----------



## Patisserie

Beautiful night on my Island.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I tried to talk to Patty, but she was on her phone and I swung an axe at her instead. Don't worry, she's fine.


----------



## xara

baby boy zucker gave me his photo tonight


----------



## Blueskyy

I think Dom is smitten with the new girl on the island...


----------



## Alicia

Moe and me yesterday, who knew today he would give me his photo!
Moe has been one of my favorites since New Leaf, I love this cutie.


----------



## Le Ham

look at this queen










that is all


----------



## starlipie

just found that this area looks really pretty during sunrise~


----------



## USN Peter

Snow has started to fall here in Southern hemisphere. 
It really feels like a winter with everyone wearing winter clothes.


----------



## Patisserie

I've learned that both Marshal and Julian are pretty popular.  Especially Marshal... I think that I might like Julian a little more...  Even if he did make fun of my bee stings. Lol The day I met Julian.


----------



## MoonPrincess

I had my first Thunderstorm recently! It was amazing


----------



## Blueskyy

Me: Audie works out too much *moves her out*

Also me: OMG my babies are doing a morning workout together! *takes 47384728 pictures*


----------



## xara

_nice_


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Tangy is fishing! Which is rare. She's usually walking around, nibbling on a sandwich under a tree or singing in the plaza.


----------



## salem_

this is my new faw spot! aaa


----------



## Hanif1807

I'd been in a bit a jam, twice 








First snowfall in my island





My sister sure has changed her hairstyle alot



​


----------



## LaFra

My interpretation of these "japanese street" where everyone is obsessed (myself included).
Shop: fish market, fruit vendor, flower shop, antique shop*. *  All is still a WIP


----------



## Licorice

Deli had his bday recently


----------



## chlostick

Megan is really committed to her penmanship


----------



## Le Ham

no I don't remember what fossil this was for


----------



## clownpapa

he is literally........the cutest thing i've ever seen in my life. giving him those glasses was the best choice i ever made lol and he hasn't taken them off once...i love him


----------



## voltairenism

he looks so cute!! i heard he looked great without the sunglasses but it's the first time seeing it


----------



## ecstasy

So I used to ship Static and Judy.. But I ship Tom and Judy now.


https://imgur.com/a/TjpEEIf


----------



## Le Ham

Spoiler: I had a little too much fun dressing up my new best boy


----------



## Katie0391

Flurry is my newest villager! 





I turned down Judy twice (my first and second NMT). She's cute but not for me





Trying to make his way back!


----------



## Baroque

Nothing to see here, Marshal. If you stay quiet about it, nobody’ll see your skeleton anytime soon. Understand?


----------



## AccfSally

Finally got the top floor in my house.







Caught the Golden Trout last night.




Poppy was home sick once again.
I gave her some medicine.





Marshal being totally normal.
He turned his record player around...



......


----------



## salem_

can we just...



















appreciate this rainbow ball?


----------



## amylsp

salem_ said:


> can we just...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate this rainbow ball?



Pietro is luminous in this game, especially on my 4K tv.  Love him!!


----------



## galactickat4240

Velma and my islander posing under the cherry blossoms  (The wallpaper and flooring at least)




Velma reading a book!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I was down to my last Nook Mile Ticket and then I found this deranged kitty cat with enormous choppers.I of course invited her to live on my island.









Spork shared some haunting memories of his sixth birthday party.


----------



## Le Ham

excuse me what


----------



## Luella

Welcome to my office! Sorry about the mess. That's what happens when you're the only one doing anything around here.


----------



## Sterew

Worked on waterscaping this area~


----------



## USN Peter

Jigglypuff


----------



## CrankyCupcake

A quick shot of Wolfgang enjoying the quiet afternoon. Had to be fast and stealthy. My islanders always get up and walk away as soon as they notice me lurking around.   I'll be posting screenshots in *my island's photo journal* if you're interested in seeing more.


----------



## Aromatisse

I absolutely love these thunderstorms.


----------



## Hanif1807

Didn't know what to do with my shell bed, i gave it to my sister instead





I use my 2nd floor as my Trophy and Villagers Pictures and Posters room



​


----------



## LaFra

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1266752613954883585
Oh Flora...


----------



## Patisserie

Lily enjoying a relaxing moment by her house.  I think she's really adorable.  Just recently moved to my Island.


----------



## Toasties

xD


----------



## necrofantasia




----------



## voltairenism




----------



## pocky




----------



## Ichiban




----------



## LunaRover

Toasties said:


> Context or none I wanna see them all, here is mine.
> View attachment 267862View attachment 267871View attachment 267873View attachment 267874View attachment 267875View attachment 267863View attachment 267864View attachment 267865View attachment 267866View attachment 267868


Judy actually looks horrifying in the second to last pic ngl


----------



## necrofantasia

LunaRover said:


> Judy actually looks horrifying in the second to last pic ngl



bro look at Ankha in that picture her face looks like this: 👁👁


----------



## LunaRover

necrofantasia said:


> bro look at Ankha in that picture her face looks like this: 👁👁


u right

	Post automatically merged: May 30, 2020

Fair warning, I attached as many screenshots as bell tree would let me in one post, aka 10.





Spoiler: a few highlights



Me n the boys



~intermission~



aww cobb being cute with glasses??



And cobb being not so cute??



Nightmare fuel



Bidding farewell to clay as he stares at clay



Nom



Those eyes though///



True suffering





~badum -tshhh~


----------



## daisyy

thankful for the stamp rally event bc it made me appreciate the museum sooo much more.


----------



## Pyoopi




----------



## Ras

I tried this in its own thread but here now


----------



## Alicia

Sure, I've got some weird screenshots. Here we go.


----------



## necrofantasia

some more :b


----------



## R. Planet

Luella said:


> Welcome to my office! Sorry about the mess. That's what happens when you're the only one doing anything around here.
> 
> View attachment 267638
> 
> View attachment 267639
> View attachment 267640


This is great. The messy papers add so much life. It looks legit lived-in. Real.

Way to go.

	Post automatically merged: May 31, 2020



USNPete said:


> Jigglypuff


Lets see her singing something rockin. Like K.K. Metal


----------



## Uffe

Pyoopi said:


>


That first image is very creepy.


----------



## Pyoopi

Uffe said:


> That first image is very creepy.


That's my Saturday night outfit. I'm ready to mingle..


----------



## Uffe

Pyoopi said:


> That's my Saturday night outfit. I'm ready to mingle..


Lol! Imagine if you could have that filter on the whole time while playing the game. These pictures are so creepy, I like how they look.


----------



## Rosch

Weird? More like creepy.


----------



## Nicole.

voltairenism said:


> View attachment 267909



Never thought to put a hat on Raymond, it looks so funny without his ears and glasses


----------



## Hanif1807

My house matches with my default outfit now


----------



## Ararera




----------



## AccfSally

Redd's dock area.
Going to make a few changes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Can someone explain this? Like how is this possible?







Oh, you must've hopped up there. But was there a point in doing so?


----------



## Luella

Mah precious angel


----------



## Bethboj

this is the CUTEST thing I’ve ever witnessed.


----------



## Aleigh

Luella said:


> View attachment 268108
> 
> Mah precious angel


omg I want him so bad LOOK AT HIM


----------



## Luella

New kitchen!


----------



## Rowlet28

Some wedding photos...


----------



## Hanif1807

I finally met Reese and Cyrus again in ACNH! Boy i missed them so much. I also took some pictures for their Wedding Anniversary


----------



## Larsi

This guy looks familiar...



And ofcourse some wedding pics:


----------



## Nicole.

My non-centred house (which really bugs me!)





Captured some lovely photos for Cyrus and Reese's wedding, who were both very pleased with the outcomes.


----------



## clownpapa

pietro looked up at the camera while i was making something silly and i actually screamed


----------



## Ichiban

i sure hope they like it


----------



## Sloom

pietro's a just bit stressed ok


----------



## xara

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 268529
> i sure hope they like it



the stinky poster i-


----------



## Ichiban

xara said:


> the stinky poster i-







they loved it ofc


----------



## Peter

me n Stitches are hanging out and I feel like the new Children's Day items were made for him  .


----------



## Le Ham

it was an arowana






I sent Rodney a pink mum in a letter last night as a welcome gift - even said "welcome to the island" in it - and I was shocked when I saw his response. It's like he actually read it!






wowee I'm his hero  (edit: he got me a pink camo tee. Spiffy! I wore it today and got two compliments on it from other villagers. Clearly Rodney knows his fashion)

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020

one more: excited that this previously empty section of the museum is now being filled! Got em to line up just right for this shot


----------



## AquaMarie

Julian and Fuchsia are a couple and Filbert is their child, lol.


----------



## coderp

One of those things you just can't unsee...


----------



## xara

baby


----------



## Pawsh

Been playing for a few weeks and she just got it a a few days ago. We've been having a ton of fun! If anyone's interested in trading, visiting, or anything feel free to lmk! Been working on lots of designs too.


----------



## Ellegabri

Hi! Southern Hemisphere friend here.


----------



## AccfSally

This event is so cute!, too bad the villagers can't be in the photo...


----------



## Katie0391

AccfSally said:


> This event is so cute!, too bad the villagers can't be in the photo...


Yes! Such a shame, ruined my plans of dressing all my villagers up as wedding guests


----------



## Hanif1807

Now it's my sister's turn to decorate Reese and Cyrus wedding anniversary, and i gotta say she did a better job than me lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez,after doing this wedding thingy I realized that I barely know how to use Harv's Island.





Nope,Hraaarh is your grandpa......





How does this chunky bird man fit into that tiny cockpit door?


----------



## AccfSally

I caught this today on one of the mystery islands, finally.


----------



## Luella

This is my basement bathroom/laundry room!








And this is me being proud of my fashion choices.


----------



## nenka

Murphy and Teddy are brothers and you can't convince me otherwise.



Spoiler


----------



## Ichiban

finally got my first picture, I'm glad it was from punchy




and my second one right after!


----------



## allainah

star fragment plug


----------



## salem_

i swear i died when she did the "WHEEEEEEEE" while clapping


----------



## Ichiban

some of the outfits i've given my villagers! still thinking on what to give audie and anhka, im opened to suggestions


----------



## Romaki

Finally got some thunder, I love how it lights up everything.


----------



## R. Planet

*My basement/library/antique/imperial/plant room.

It's gorge right?






Okay. I've always known Lucky was a little weirdo. But my man is straight up sleep hovering.






UH UH! I KNOW YOU AIN'T TALKING ABOUT HEAD SIZE GULLIVER.

You're pretty headstrong yourself. I know you were the head of your class. 






I put so many oversized glasses on her little head.




*


----------



## Nenya

You've got both, Apollo!


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Fmarulz

I think it was a bad time....


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Ice cream season! I asked if I could have a bite. That suggestion did not sit well with them.   More screenshots of my islanders are *here*.


----------



## Marte

Happy belated birthday to our favorite blueberry ♡


----------



## USN Peter

Perfect sport for the Antenna.


----------



## daisyy

those of you who frequent the meme thread know i am a huge lover of memes. so this compliment from roald is just like 10000x more special


----------



## AccfSally

Poor Sylvana, cut off by a tree.





Genji looks so professional in his suit.




Two bears were on sale today.





Marshal, there's a bench nearby.







Spoiler: Today's wedding pics


----------



## Hanif1807

Composing myself





I'm your worst nightmare island visitor



​


----------



## Luella

Support hug squeeee~


----------



## LaFra

Just a bit of birdwatching:




















Bonus pic:


Spoiler



What's that position? lmao


----------



## Larsi

What the... who's that?




Guess where I'm from 




Me and Aromatisse can sail the seven seas.


----------



## An0nn

Teddy is a monster.


----------



## xara

An0nn said:


> View attachment 269857
> 
> Teddy is a monster.



he’s not even looking at you i’m cackling


----------



## An0nn

xara said:


> he’s not even looking at you i’m cackling


It was my birthday too


----------



## Aromatisse

Flora & Dom appreciation post.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I think Elton John wore Lyman's outfit during the '73 Goodbye Yellow Brick Road tour.





Merry loves the aroma of quality footwear.





Filby,I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## xxxxnatalie

the bushes around my entrance finally bloomed


----------



## Blueskyy

Reneigh and Winnie were celebrating Reneigh’s Birthday this morning!





Later Dom dropped by all dressed up





Finally Aurora came by before the day ended!


----------



## clownpapa

dr shrunk, you will be found


----------



## Yujian

So I decided to dig up some of the flowers that were in the way 









I'm so sorry Judy!  :'(


----------



## Rosie977

Here's some of my favorites!


----------



## xara

Yujian said:


> So I decided to dig up some of the flowers that were in the way
> View attachment 270005
> View attachment 270006
> View attachment 270008
> I'm so sorry Judy!  :'(



why did this actually make me sad i-


----------



## sigh

it's okay zucker, take you're time. i love you


----------



## toenuki

cyrus died reese killed him... omg guys  she shoved his face in the cake... RIP
fly high🕊🕊🕊




(also i just realized i had sakura blossoms and crystals to decorate with so yay better designs)


----------



## sigh

D:


----------



## Hobowire

oooo..... cake!


----------



## FishHead

She did it for the bells. Now she's aiming for tom nook to be her sugar daddy.


----------



## xara

now there’s gonna be alpaca hair in the cake


----------



## Clock

Rip cake


----------



## mayorofwaldosia

FLY HIGH   
truly a grand event


----------



## mirukushake

Finally got most of the terraforming around my residential services finished! I am... tired.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1268761241255698432


----------



## basicbobagirl1130

OH MY GOODNESS!! Is the cake hurt?


----------



## greenvoldemort

oh no... this is why we need the police station back in new horizons!! this crime needs to be reported


----------



## USN Peter

Wedding photo




Better version


----------



## Spolia

If there's anyone who should know what the ocean is like, it's her!​


----------



## carackobama

she’s been enjoying the island life a little too much lmao


----------



## Barney

Octavian had a flea on him earlier.

These octopi have forgotten their roots, man...


----------



## Hobowire

did you donate her?


----------



## Nunnafinga

I love it when my villagers actually wear the outfits I give them.





_I get Jambette
Substitute Ronette
She said Will you remember?
Said I could never forget her,
Jambette
No no no I'll never forget you._

Uh...my apologies to The Beat.


----------



## Delphine

Aw haha!

By the way I don't get why the octopi wear outdoor outfits when it rains, it makes no sense to me, they should be like the frogs who are super happy about the rain...


----------



## salem_

my villagers are the true reflection of who i am


----------



## AccfSally

Got my first picture today.


----------



## sigh

my beloved villagers serving looks


----------



## Blueskyy

I walked into Kidd’s house and saw June in there too. I thought it was cute they might be on a date!





Then I looked a bit closer to realize she wasn’t just reading a book on a chair...





Then I think her and I both realized that Kidd was carefully watching her sit on the toilet...




I might be moving Kidd out lol.


----------



## xara

Sulky said:


> View attachment 270404View attachment 270405View attachment 270406View attachment 270407View attachment 270408
> View attachment 270412View attachment 270413View attachment 270414View attachment 270415View attachment 270416
> 
> my beloved villagers serving looks



diana looks so pretty


----------



## Sweetley

Was able to get this cute picture of Audie and Dom chilling the other day.


----------



## AccfSally

From today's event.


----------



## dalonglong

I just like to share some of the mini-game made on my island out of boredom. I appreciate any feedback or new ideas that I can do with Animal Crossing New Horizons! Tell me what you think!


----------



## Jam86

i mean just look at them ♡



so cute i can't even


----------



## Sloom

lol this reminds me of that one solar eclipse youtube rewind


----------



## lilis

They are in a gang of their own.

So cute, I only saw two of my villagers do this TT


----------



## LittleMissPanda

One of them just isn't like the others... 

Hmm........

Could those TOE BEANS be a clue?? 

Help me out here guys I so confused!


----------



## nerfeddude

Awww they're just chillin'. So cute <3
_I wish my villagers would do this, but I never seen them sitting on the plaza like this at all :C_


----------



## PajamaCat

Squad goals!


----------



## Jam86

nerfeddude said:


> Awww they're just chillin'. So cute <3
> _I wish my villagers would do this, but I never seen them sitting on the plaza like this at all :C_


ikr ♡
and i think it's because of the month i'm in,
i've been time travelling a lot to get autumn diys and i'm currently in august

they rarely do this to be fair though


----------



## Hobowire

tanning party!


----------



## Llama

Me and the boys


----------



## Jam86

Llama said:


> Me and the boys


that's what i said


----------



## Hobowire

chicken kabob


----------



## Llama

Lol


----------



## nerfeddude

Opal<3 said:


> ikr ♡
> and i think it's because of the month i'm in,
> i've been time travelling a lot to get autumn diys and i'm currently in august
> 
> they rarely do this to be fair though


Oh, alright, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Licorice

FINALLY


----------



## Hobowire

Licorice said:


> FINALLY
> View attachment 270648View attachment 270649


 congrats


----------



## porkpie28

Licorice said:


> FINALLY
> View attachment 270648View attachment 270649


congrats the pound is a pain


----------



## RedPanda

Took the gang out to see their first carnival sideshow!


----------



## AccfSally

But that's the shady area, Genji. (Redd's dock area).


----------



## Goshi

Some favorite spots and stuff of mine after tons of time spent redesigning the entire island, heh.


----------



## AccfSally

Wedding crasher!













Spoiler: Day 7 wedding pics, chic theme


----------



## Weiland

Took this with my friend tonight and I tried to dress as an 80s serial killer.


----------



## Hanif1807

They're doing Yoga, and then there's me and Hippeux...


----------



## loveclove

Soleil is way too cute here!!!


----------



## elo-chan

Ahhh I just found this thread >< Lovely screenshot spam of my villagers incoming...

Chevre loves reading and snacking near the rivers. She's so adorable ;-;










Spotted Beau in his front yard which is filled with all of his favorite toys! He'll always be the baby.





Next to Beau is Diana who is always educating herself like the classy/intelligent deer she is. 





Teddy doing his routine morning exercises!





Agnes spotted chilling in her front yard on a rainy day. 





Marshal and I winding down by the fire pit! His front yard theme is "bachelor pad". 





Last but not least, here is Punchy and I enjoying some ice cream on a hot summer's day. <3
Punchy lives next to Teddy who is always trying to get him to work out, but Punchy just wants to enjoy his snacks...


----------



## toenuki

i love all these photos


----------



## patrickg

Kyle moved into my town recently and I caught him "howling" at the moon.


----------



## lilis

Saw these cuties eating popsicles together  
I really want to join the fun lol. And they way they eat popsicles is so cute!


----------



## Nunnafinga

What is the well-dressed hog wearing this summer?Spork is sporking,er sporting the chocolate brown tweed jacket with contrasting shirt and tie.He has the chops to really ham it up at the next big swine and cheese party.





_"I'm singin' in the rain
Just singin' in the rain
What a glorious feeling
I'm happy again
I'm laughing at clouds
So dark up above
The sun's in my heart
And I'm ready for love......."




_
Excuse me??


----------



## Hobowire

problems


----------



## ~Kilza~

I know some people aren't happy with their villagers displaying the Reese and Cyrus Photo Plates, but I don't know, I think Boomer nailed the placement of his:


----------



## Yujian

Not cool Dom! Now we'll never know if Stitches dreamed up the perfect sandwich!


----------



## Pyoopi

RIP Peewee



Spoiler: CURSED


----------



## Sweetley

When the photographer needs hours over hours to make your anniversary photos...





Also tried to recreate that one album cover of my favorite musicians with Claude and Chief (bonus points for those who get the reference).


----------



## AccfSally

Today's wedding pictures.











Redd finally showed up.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Meowsie said:


> Also tried to recreate that one album cover of my favorite musicians with Claude and Chief (bonus points for those who get the reference).
> 
> View attachment 271506


Pet Shop Boys,actually?


----------



## tajikey

The board's ready!


----------



## BigBadButterfree

That's actually legit cool. Could be even cooler if they had the real chess pieces back in, but points for creativity with the gnomes! I would've just used patterns haha.

It's a shame 2 people can't actually play though, cuz you can't move things when company is over


----------



## tajikey

BigBadButterfree said:


> That's actually legit cool. Could be even cooler if they had the real chess pieces back in, but points for creativity with the gnomes! I would've just used patterns haha.
> 
> It's a shame 2 people can't actually play though, cuz you can't move things when company is over


Thanks! I was thinking about those chess pieces as I built this, and also about people not playing against me. I suck at chess anyhow, just thought the gnomes needed a greater purpose.


----------



## xTech

tajikey said:


> The board's ready!
> View attachment 271578


That looks so cool and would actually even work really well as a little path, i'm having to hold myself back from stealing this idea straight away to be honest


----------



## tajikey

xTech said:


> That looks so cool and would actually even work really well as a little path, i'm having to hold myself back from stealing this idea straight away to be honest


Imitation is the highest form of flattery! And yes, I have checkerboard paths leading to both my shops.


----------



## PugLovex

sorry for poor quality, i didn’t export it


----------



## Ras

Pac Park is officially open!











The tables have turned!






Now in 3D!






Next up: Dig Dug, if I have enough design slots (probably not).


----------



## Katie0391

I have so many cute pictures
































Hard to tell but I got a flea off Diana while she was singing, and Merry thought it was great and started clapping!





And now some wedding photo spam


Spoiler: Wedding


----------



## Bethboj

wolfgang being precious 




My lazy boi bob 




One of my favourite anniversary pictures so far!

and ... thank you but no thank you, Ankha?


----------



## AccfSally

Sylvana was the latest to give me her photo.




Hazel, Sylvana and Francine were singing in front of the Town Hall last night. (This picture is from the video, I would post it here if the site didn't make them look so blurry.)




Invited some old friends for the wedding picture for today.


----------



## Peter

I visited Cyd for his bday party, gave him a lovely gift -- he repaid me with this frilly tube top while grinning ear to ear...


----------



## Aromatisse

"I put my heart and soul into my work, and I have lost my mind in the process, silly." - Rosie.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Tangy looks a little alarmed at Rolf and Goldie running around the plaza without a care in the world.  More screenshots in *my island's photo journal*.


----------



## gloomville

allainah said:


> View attachment 269295
> 
> star fragment plug


How many visits did it take for you to make this many? wow!


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## USN Peter

Sherb is tired after all the workouts he did.


----------



## elo-chan

I bet Teddy dragged Punchy and Marshal out for morning stretches at the town hall today xD





And how cute is Chevre doing a little evening reading in front of her house ;w;


----------



## Le Ham

Today's stylish outfit has been brought to you by...


----------



## Hanif1807

I'll protect Dotty all my life





When you feel old...



​


----------



## Emmsey

How can you not love that face?


----------



## LadyBarber

Had my first meteor shower last night with my hubby, made it a special date night


----------



## Florence + The Machine

I finally got Raymond to wear the monocle I gave him instead of displaying it in his house! Hopefully this means he'll start wearing it around town now too.


----------



## Reploid

NAsh88 said:


> I finally got Raymond to wear the monocle I gave him instead of displaying it in his house! Hopefully this means he'll start wearing it around town now too.
> View attachment 272458


I gave a mum crown to Kitty and she wore it right away but then it sat in her house for a long time. She just started wearing it again recently but I suspect it's because I gave her something else and she replaced the crown. It's a shame they don't keep this stuff on all the time or even just rotate through it more frequently.


----------



## michan

nooo Sherb- the bugs are scared because this is a security uniform


----------



## Alicia

So, I stopped by to talk to Moe, I did not expect this conversation, but it made me laugh. Thought I'd share!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1270868253540184064


----------



## Hobowire

Le Ham said:


> Today's stylish outfit has been brought to you by...


i don't think he's impress


----------



## YueClemes

My little garden has visitor xD 
P/s: Stars tree are gift from friend xD they are really cool to display, i wish Nintendo actually release it


----------



## elo-chan

I just wanted to share this pretty shot I took in my butterfly garden. c:


----------



## YueClemes

elo-chan said:


> I just wanted to share this pretty shot I took in my butterfly garden. c:


omg i love butterfly garden too, i'm trying to do it to like u see in my post. But i lack of butterfly to display cause Flick rare visiting my island


----------



## Nunnafinga

I found Cyd crashed out on Kiki's log garden lounge.Must've been a hell of a party because he lives on the opposite side of the island.......drunkard.........





Jambette and her lips in a moment of zen.





Nighttime sky scribbling


----------



## Goshi

Doin' stuff around the island... I got Bruce's picture which is the first animal pic I've gotten so far which is very nice. I also caught the Barreleye and Trevally, which were total pains, but very nice additions to the museum.


----------



## Le Ham

precious


----------



## Midoriya

Well, it certainly took me long enough.  Haha


----------



## USN Peter




----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

after what was arguably a fantastically craptacular day for me today, I managed to find this cutie while island hopping


----------



## Hanif1807

Made a "Welcome Mat" in front of my airport entrance. Unfortunately it seems i'm unable to connect to people's island or vice versa because for some reason the game wouldn't let me to do it instead of having good internet connection





My first snowman, or snowboy to be precise





Found the final fossil for the museum



​


----------



## Le Ham

I accidentally plucked one of my purple roses today and discovered they perfectly match these shoes I'm wearing!






Raincoat twinsies






Actually came up with something for the wedding photo today - the epic wedding organ-playing/cake-eating competition!


----------



## RedPanda

> Also tried to recreate that one album cover of my favorite musicians with Claude and Chief (bonus points for those who get the reference).
> 
> View attachment 271506



I am not going to cheat by reading what other people write: Pet Shop Boys?? If so that is brilliant @Meowsie!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 12, 2020


here is my tribute to Where the Wild Things Are by Maurice Sendak!


----------



## Larsi

I love the thunderstorms.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Found some perfect customs for my entryway!


----------



## Reploid

Made a small wedding ceremony area. Didn’t want to let the furniture go to waste.


----------



## YueClemes

Beau gave me a real statue !!!!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Going way back to past Joeys dating back to the early days of New Leaf,New Horizons Joey has been granted the honor of wielding the coveted "buttquack" catchphrase.





Back off,clown face.I don't do that interspecies thing.What species are you anyways?You look like a cross between a platypus and Brutus Buckeye,the Ohio State University mascot.





It's here!Lips McGee,the love child of Mick Jagger and some random amphibious creature,the Queen of Botox........Jambette!


----------



## Rosch

Someone has a crush...





Someone has confessed..





Someone was lost in thought...


----------



## Dunquixote

I don’t have a lot of screenshots yet since I’m not too far into the game, but here are two of my best ones so far.

I was just fooling around with my amiibo cards on Harv’s Island and besides the fact that the positioning was a bit off, got a bit of a laugh from Merry’s shocked expression. lol



This one I took 3 days ago. It made purr-fect sense to find Merry’s sweater in the refrigerator lol. Strangely, she is the only villager who had something in refrigerator/dresser.


----------



## Hobowire

Le Ham said:


> I accidentally plucked one of my purple roses today and discovered they perfectly match these shoes I'm wearing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raincoat twinsies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually came up with something for the wedding photo today - the epic wedding organ-playing/cake-eating competition!





this is awesome!


----------



## Hanif1807

Let us in. LET US IN!-
Oh, the door's open 





I bought this 32k bells camera in Nook's Cranny. I guess it's worth it 






​


----------



## julia-from-villmount

Why did I do this


----------



## Alicia

This is actually really adorable! Also, Pashmina is so cute!


----------



## xara

no talk him he angy


also whitney looks so pretty in this?? i’m simpin’


----------



## InstantNoodles

I love Octavian - he always looks so grumpy but he' really a softie!


----------



## Reploid

He only looks slightly angrier than normal.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

They set Octavian up just so they can dress him up like a doll.


----------



## Psicat

After a month and a half with my new island it doesn't look too bad.  Some favorite spots of mine.


----------



## P. Star

Finally found a place for the Gallant Statue


----------



## Roaned

Was walking round my island when I saw a silhouette on the horizon (no pun intended) on closer inspection it was just Lolly on an incline but man it freaked me out.


----------



## Patisserie

- Who are The Plastics?

- They’re teen royalty. If North Shore was Us Weekly, they would be always on the cover.


----------



## Le Ham




----------



## Hanif1807

Three buddies are having a soup party





My current outfit. Perfect for Winter



​


----------



## RedPanda

Tribute to the Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe: scene where Lucy emerges from the wardrobe and discovers a lamp post in a snowy wood... and Tumnus the faun!


----------



## Airysuit

Greetings from Creyal Beach!


----------



## Cadence

A video of Pierce dancing to the ACNH intro XD


----------



## Xane_MM

I have some photos, though some weren't taken _very_ recently.



My house once had a room dedicated to the beauty of the short-lived cherry blossom trees, but after a failed desperate attempt to get Birthday Hats without time travelling, I destroyed that room, replacing it with something more...typical. However, it wasn't wasted, as Mary inherited the room as her second-floor room.



I like how Reese looks with her wedding outfit and cute lil' Wedding Wand bouquet. (I wish we could hold it like that!) I took a picture of her sitting down with pink lighting and...I think it made a good picture. Sorry, Cyrus, but your wife's pretty. I'll get a picture of _you_ later.



I don't like how there's no way to put custom outfits on animals in Photopia, but when an animal wears a custom design, I usually always take a picture of them wearing it before they forget about it the next day. In this picture, Chrissy, a pretty cute rabbit, decided to wear a more dark design made by my mom, which I wouldn't expect her of all animals to wear. Due to this, I took this picture of her frowning, in a dark room where there's only a heart of "cuteness" in the room... Oddly "dark" for an Animal Crossing picture but I didn't expect her to wear this outfit.



Alright, this may sound dumb, but I was dropping turnips on my beaches recently, and while I was doing it, I thought I saw a giant turnip on the horizon, which briefly scared me. After that, I noticed it was just one of those spinning wheel things with a tree behind it, but from this position (especially with the blurring), it really looks like a turnip facing toward the camera.


----------



## Hobowire

Animal crossing is best played with friends 

Photos:























@LittleMissPanda @Le Ham @Aromatisse @Lizarditup

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2020

i really grew to love visiting ppl  friend's island and for ppl friends to visit mine.  I especially love the thoughts behind the design!!! run around, play, and steal ideas!!!!


----------



## Vio1et

Exactlyy! Visiting other ppl or having them come over is one of my favorite parts of the game <3. Been waiting for my brother to get his copy so we can visit each other~ Cute pics btw


----------



## Madrox6

My best friend plays Animal Crossing, and I love when we visit each other. It reminds me to have fun! I can get into a pattern of checking Nook's, checking Able's, doing the wedding event.. rinse, repeat. But we get together and try on silly clothes, take pictures, chase each other with a net, tour the museum together, trade furniture. It's the best! It's even more special because I've moved around a lot irl, and NH helps us stay connected even if it's across the country and in totally different time zones


----------



## Pyoopi

Kicks is like wtf

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273110007102476288


----------



## Hobowire

Vio1et said:


> Exactlyy! Visiting other ppl or having them come over is one of my favorite parts of the game <3. Been waiting for my brother to get his copy so we can visit each other~ Cute pics btw



ty. I hope your brother get his copy soon.



Madrox6 said:


> My best friend plays Animal Crossing, and I love when we visit each other. It reminds me to have fun! I can get into a pattern of checking Nook's, checking Able's, doing the wedding event.. rinse, repeat. But we get together and try on silly clothes, take pictures, chase each other with a net, tour the museum together, trade furniture. It's the best! It's even more special because I've moved around a lot irl, and NH helps us stay connected even if it's across the country and in totally different time zones



that's the best part.   I still play black ops zombie w/ high school friends and we're like half a world apart.


----------



## Reploid

Hobowire said:


> ty. I hope your brother get his copy soon.
> 
> 
> 
> that's the best part.   I still play black ops zombie w/ high school friends and we're like half a world apart.


Black Ops 1?


----------



## Hobowire

SuperiorTech said:


> Black Ops 1?



one and two. love der riese for one.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

i agree. visiting other people and other people visiting you, the best part of playing!
i'm kinda bummed one of my friends stopped playing, and now i feel like we were avoiding each other. idk what happened.

btw OP, this is such a good idea since the entrance is 3 blocks and it's not necessarily easy to make the area symmetrical. i couldn't do this though because there's an incline near mine.


----------



## dizzy bone

A family photo of my finalised villagers of Tansan. I need to make an actual set/outing at some point that's not Reese and Cyrus' wedding for the 100th time.

And now that my last villager Ken moved in, here's some pictures of an old village I made 






Late night game of Go with grampa Hamphrey






Hamphrey's noodle shack


----------



## Aromatisse

Awwww! Cute pictures! ^-^ And yes, I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## daisyy

*laughs in has no friends*
finding friends online via tbt and discord has been really great though, definitely agree that's the most fun way to play


----------



## Hobowire

Underneath The Stars said:


> i agree. visiting other people and other people visiting you, the best part of playing!
> i'm kinda bummed one of my friends stopped playing, and now i feel like we were avoiding each other. idk what happened.
> 
> btw OP, this is such a good idea since the entrance is 3 blocks and it's not necessarily easy to make the area symmetrical. i couldn't do this though because there's an incline near mine.




It's such a dynamic community here. You can find more ppl as the game progressand evolves.   My friend IRL slowed downed a lot  and it is always nice for that random visit after a long period.  usual because their farm or mine changed so much.





Aromatisse said:


> Awwww! Cute pictures! ^-^ And yes, I couldn't agree with you more!



It does look familiar doesn't it?



daisyy said:


> *laughs in has no friends*
> finding friends online via tbt and discord has been really great though, definitely agree that's the most fun way to play



You're welcome to roam here.  This is such a dynamic community I don't you'll have trouble if you reach out


----------



## Le Ham

Thanks for the black cosmos @Hobowire ! Clay now has his flower patch and I can move on from trying to prevent the orange cosmos from infesting the island






No one:
The AC community waiting months for updates:






Happy birthday, Spike! (thought you'd enjoy knowing your gift of gold nuggets also went into this @Hobowire )

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273283570828578816


----------



## Hobowire

Le Ham said:


> Thanks for the black cosmos @Hobowire ! Clay now has his flower patch and I can move on from trying to prevent the orange cosmos from infesting the island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one:
> The AC community waiting months for updates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, Spike! (thought you'd enjoy knowing your gift of gold nuggets also went into this @Hobowire )
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273283570828578816




This is awesome!!! I need to give him a gift!! If you are around later may I stop by??


----------



## Le Ham

Hobowire said:


> This is awesome!!! I need to give him a gift!! If you are around later may I stop by??


Wait, can you give gifts to villagers having birthday parties on someone else's island?  I'm down to try it though, lmk when!


----------



## Hobowire

Le Ham said:


> Wait, can you give gifts to villagers having birthday parties on someone else's island?  I'm down to try it though, lmk when!


----------



## Hobowire

island visit from @Roxy10


----------



## Reploid

Le Ham said:


> Thanks for the black cosmos @Hobowire ! Clay now has his flower patch and I can move on from trying to prevent the orange cosmos from infesting the island


I surprisingly love the flowers you've used here!


----------



## Hobowire

chilling with @Roxy10


----------



## Luxsama

Happy Birthday Tangy!​


----------



## nyanicat

Apollo threw my my first birthday party back in New Leaf and it meant so much to me. And today he threw me my first birthday party in New Horizons! Not gonna lie, I cried a lot, but I love Apollo so much  ❤


----------



## Ananas Dragon

nyanicat said:


> Apollo threw my my first birthday party back in New Leaf and it meant so much to me. And today he threw me my first birthday party in New Horizons! Not gonna lie, I cried a lot, but I love Apollo so much  ❤
> 
> View attachment 275588


The most wholesome thing I've seen in a while 

Today is your birthday right? Happy birthday


----------



## nyanicat

Unhappyhome said:


> The most wholesome thing I've seen in a while
> 
> Today is your birthday right? Happy birthday


Thank you so much!! ❤


----------



## Fendi

That is so sweet! Happy birthday!


----------



## Laurina

Found this little cutie after 12 tickets, and I just couldn't pass him up


----------



## nyanicat

Fendi said:


> That is so sweet! Happy birthday!


Thank you! ❤


----------



## Hobowire

Laurina said:


> Found this little cutie after 12 tickets, and I just couldn't pass him up
> 
> View attachment 275594




congrats! very lucky!


----------



## aloherna

Awww  what a sweet moment full of nostalgia! How lovely


----------



## Serabee

Aww, happy birthday!

I haven't had my main character's birthday in the game yet, but I had one for a side character, and they're really fun and cute ☺
And made extra fun if thrown by your favorite villager who you have memories with


----------



## marshallows

oh this easily put a smile on my face. thank you for sharing! hope you're having a wonderful birthday!


----------



## sleepydreepy

Awww thats so sweet!! I can't wait for Tom to throw me a birthday party just like he did for me in New Leaf too :')


----------



## Loriii

Apollo is so awesome! Happy birthday!


----------



## Hobowire

happy birthday!


----------



## _Rainy_

Probably not as good as the one you got from Apollo!


----------



## nyanicat

Reneezombie said:


> View attachment 275603
> Probably not as good as the one you got from Apollo!


This is just as amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## AccfSally

Fashion show with Genji, Static and Marshal.


----------



## Roxxy

Lovely when friends visit


----------



## Hanif1807

4 life phases of Snowboy


----------



## carackobama

I was taking photos of Erik in his new shirt and Diana came and sat with him, my heart EXPLODED ;-;


----------



## Hobowire

Hanif1807 said:


> 4 life phases of Snowboy
> 
> View attachment 275703




This is amazing!


----------



## Kwisten

Hanif1807 said:


> 4 life phases of Snowboy
> 
> View attachment 275703



I love this! So cool!


----------



## Hobowire

fishing.


----------



## Reploid

Hanif1807 said:


> 4 life phases of Snowboy
> 
> View attachment 275703


He was still smiling even till the end.


----------



## USN Peter

Oh wow.
All I did was answering a random question with a random answer, and I got rejected by her somehow xD


----------



## CodyMKW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273654005743247360


----------



## xxxxnatalie




----------



## Serabee

I am UNREASONABLY proud of this wedding reception pic but it turned out SO PERFECT 
LOOK at how Dobie's fallen asleep, and how his table is reacting
LOOK at the lovely performance by Merry and Ursala
LOOK at my congratulating Reese and Cyrus
LOOK at how Erik has fallen in love with the cake
LOOK at that epic dance by Julian and Cleo

The perfect culmination of wedding season for me 


...Ahem, sorry for gushing, I just worked way too hard on that ​


----------



## YueClemes

carackobama said:


> View attachment 275763
> View attachment 275764
> I was taking photos of Erik in his new shirt and Diana came and sat with him, my heart EXPLODED ;-;


OMG ERIK SO CUTEEEEE. HE IS MY PRECIOUS BABY  xD


----------



## Laurina

carackobama said:


> I was taking photos of Erik in his new shirt and Diana came and sat with him, my heart EXPLODED ;-;



I love this  too precious.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Wanted to take a beach-at-sunset photo from a different angle. (Usually it's just my player character with a fishing rod standing on the beach looking in the direction of the sunset.)


----------



## YueClemes

Idk but i have a blank feeling for Agnes's yard  Any ideas guys?


----------



## Mick

Uhh. Mud pit? With dark dirt path, and like, a hose reel or a garden faucet? Or maybe a little playground? There are a few dark/black items playground items that would look good there. But that wouldn't really fit the personality...

Anyway here's my new favourite screenshot


----------



## YueClemes

Mick said:


> Uhh. Mud pit? With dark dirt path, and like, a hose reel or a garden faucet? Or maybe a little playground? There are a few dark/black items playground items that would look good there. But that wouldn't really fit the personality...
> 
> Anyway here's my new favourite screenshot


Ohhh garden faucet seem nice, i will try when home ty !!!


----------



## Mick

YueClemes said:


> Ohhh garden faucet seem nice, i will try when home ty !!!



I've also seen people turn those on and put watering cans next to them, the effect is pretty neat


----------



## YueClemes

Mick said:


> I've also seen people turn those on and put watering cans next to them, the effect is pretty neat


yea nice idea for trying xD

P/s: i love the way how rhino wear glasses LOL look funny


----------



## dizzy bone

I love foggy nights in this game! Makes rainy season so much more interesting. The fog got so thick tonight that it kinda scared me.


----------



## PinkStarburst

Wanted some opinions on my island (and I think this is where I should post this). Should I keep the trees or replace them with street lamps? I have a tree placed between each yard pretty much like this for every house.


----------



## Lothitine

PinkStarburst said:


> Wanted some opinions on my island (and I think this is where I should post this). Should I keep the trees or replace them with street lamps? I have a tree placed between each yard pretty much like this for every house.
> 
> View attachment 276259


I think lamps would look nice, but I do like the trees!


----------



## PinkStarburst

Lothitine said:


> I think lamps would look nice, but I do like the trees!



Thanks! I do like the trees, I just think it gets a little dark at night.


----------



## Imaginetheday

My plans for all the wedding items I’ve been collecting.


----------



## Hobowire

PinkStarburst said:


> Wanted some opinions on my island (and I think this is where I should post this). Should I keep the trees or replace them with street lamps? I have a tree placed between each yard pretty much like this for every house.
> 
> View attachment 276259



i like the trees.


----------



## Ras

I made my AVGN Rolling Rock clock.






I'm not the best pixel artist and letters that small are hard, but it's okay for now.


----------



## Hanif1807

Totally didn’t expect Dotty to wear my custom Caeli Hoodie design. I love Dotty even more now!


----------



## Roxxy

Just done a pool area on my island. Credit goes to @Mctieknots for designs. Need inspiration as doesn’t look finished. Do you think more trees, lights, different fencing?  Thanks


----------



## SandiBeaches

It was Pippys birthday last weekend so we had a sleepover


----------



## Loriii

Removed.


----------



## Imaginetheday

Loriii said:


> So this is my fourth character's house and rooms. The character is based off someone (a friend here on TBT) who visits my island to play,  hangout, share items/DIYs and decorating tips, etc. She appreciates my island like no other so to give back, I've made a house for her so she can think of it like her second home (apart from her awesome island) .The character was made to look like her actual ACNH character and the rooms are based off her interests and hobbies. She likes pirate, sailor outfit, farm, living on a beach,  has a yellow wall in her bedroom and a favorite couch, has/had dogs and hamster, a pet/animal lover,  butterflies, bicycles,  plants/nature, flowers, Asian/Japanese stuff, the rain and sound of thunder, witch and scary stuff. So yeah.. I've made sure that she has already seen everything before I posted this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach resort-type living room/lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her bedroom (with a bit of "Asian" touch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pirate-themed room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pet room/Vet. clinic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witch-themed room (on a stormy night)


What an incredibly thoughtful thing to do! I love it!


----------



## Larsi

Had to do this


----------



## xxxxnatalie

my new favorite decorating trick is hiding cypress plants behind hedges


----------



## Le Ham

YueClemes said:


> Idk but i have a blank feeling for Agnes's yard  Any ideas guys?


I might be a lil late to the party on this one, but from looking at the pic, if it were me I'd consider putting a white flower in between the two black tulips instead of three black tulips. Also maybe switching out the garden bench for an iron garden bench in black, if you wanted to keep the bench? Otherwise I love the garden faucet idea!


----------



## popstar

i have once again changed up my airport area, i'm happy with how it's looking now


----------



## Hobowire

ty for hosting @Roxy10


----------



## Reploid

dizzy bone said:


> I love foggy nights in this game! Makes rainy season so much more interesting. The fog got so thick tonight that it kinda scared me.


This is such a cool shot!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 20, 2020



YueClemes said:


> Idk but i have a blank feeling for Agnes's yard  Any ideas guys?


I’m thinking a birdbath.


----------



## USN Peter

Apollo spending his time at Tia’s cafe.


----------



## xara

when one of your dreamies sends you a diy card :c


----------



## Hobowire

xara said:


> View attachment 276795
> 
> when one of your dreamies sends you a diy card :c


 

what DIY did she send you?  maybe it's a sign!


----------



## xara

Hobowire said:


> what DIY did she send you?  maybe it's a sign!



she sent me the mossy garden rock


----------



## xara

island hopping can be Frustrating but running into a dreamie makes everything worth it


----------



## YueClemes

Le Ham said:


> I might be a lil late to the party on this one, but from looking at the pic, if it were me I'd consider putting a white flower in between the two black tulips instead of three black tulips. Also maybe switching out the garden bench for an iron garden bench in black, if you wanted to keep the bench? Otherwise I love the garden faucet idea!


Ohhh ty, mine actually look like this atm. I will try put a white one between 2 black and the iron bench one xD


----------



## AccfSally

Sally's birthday was on Friday.

The next day she gave me her picture in the mail. <3




Found Big fish mystery island recently.




Claude falling asleep.









(I'm still working in that area)

Trying to make an outdoor fish market.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I have one fruit power left so I'm going to scoop up Cyd with my shovel so that he becomes small enough to fit in my pocket and then I can replant him later in a better location.





The girls went shopping together.





Dom finally got enough courage to belt one out.


----------



## Hobowire

nope.



buying fish bait from @Allytria 



i trapped celeste.



DIYs problems - runs north to south @Roxy10


----------



## Pyoopi

I think this might be my favorite gag outfit so far.


----------



## YueClemes

Le Ham said:


> I might be a lil late to the party on this one, but from looking at the pic, if it were me I'd consider putting a white flower in between the two black tulips instead of three black tulips. Also maybe switching out the garden bench for an iron garden bench in black, if you wanted to keep the bench? Otherwise I love the garden faucet idea!


How about it now? xD


----------



## Hanif1807

Inspired by many people who made their airport entrance look beautiful, i decided to refine my airport entrance even more

Before





After





LOL Lyman you're not a cow



​


----------



## GEEBRASS

Finally had a night-time thunderstorm the other day, so went to get some good shots on my spooky ziggurat!


----------



## Hobowire

GEEBRASS said:


> Finally had a night-time thunderstorm the other day, so went to get some good shots on my spooky ziggurat!
> View attachment 277256




This looks amazing! very warming


----------



## YueClemes

GEEBRASS said:


> Finally had a night-time thunderstorm the other day, so went to get some good shots on my spooky ziggurat!
> View attachment 277256


amazing


----------



## Hobowire

YueClemes said:


> amazing




It's @GEEBRASS post.  Makes me wonder what's on top


----------



## GEEBRASS

Hobowire said:


> It's @GEEBRASS post.  Makes me wonder what's on top



Stonehenge with a pentagram of candles around it...




Who'da thunk Agnes and Julia would be spooky cultists?!?

Right behind the stone ruins...




I've added a couple more Mom's Candles and a fake Ancient Statue in front of the moon. Poor Saharah spawned in trapped on a couple of tiles surrounded by water back there, and they looked quite eerie in the moonlight.


----------



## Hobowire

GEEBRASS said:


> Stonehenge with a pentagram of candles around it...
> 
> View attachment 277267
> Who'da thunk Agnes and Julia would be spooky cultists?!?
> 
> Right behind the stone ruins...
> 
> View attachment 277268
> I've added a couple more Mom's Candles and a fake Ancient Statue in front of the moon. Poor Saharah spawned in trapped on a couple of tiles surrounded by water back there, and they looked quite eerie in the moonlight.




all you need is a sheep for a sacrificial lamb but I guess saharah would do.


----------



## Hobowire

capacity again? TY @Jhine7 for adding to my hoarding-ness. 





Julia, please don't get caught. Sincerely, Master.





When life gives you bass you make models to troll.

C://bass
C://bass/run
run/bass/run





Gulliver, Where is the golf cart?


----------



## Emmsey

Spent a little too much time at Harvs....


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Hobowire

Loriii said:


> I've edited my garden and turned it into an observatory garden




Looks great. I love the symmetry!!


----------



## Loriii

Hobowire said:


> Looks great. I love the symmetry!!


Thank you for the nice words


----------



## Hirisa

Been working on my forest and am shooting for "eye-searingly colorful."

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

And here are a couple from Harv's island! The first one is just an interior I made to incorporate some new stuff in my catalog (thank you Hobowire!!!) The second is just a late night hallucination.


----------



## Hobowire

Hirisa said:


> View attachment 277329
> Been working on my forest and am shooting for "eye-searingly colorful."
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020
> 
> And here are a couple from Harv's island! The first one is just an interior I made to incorporate some new stuff in my catalog (thank you Hobowire!!!) The second is just a late night hallucination.




I love the pathway. Is it your custom?  

The screen as sliding doors are genius!!!

You know there's a tv guide schedule right?


----------



## Hirisa

Hobowire said:


> I love the pathway. Is it your custom?
> 
> The screen as sliding doors are genius!!!
> 
> You know there's a tv guide schedule right?


Yep! The path is from @rerererekn on twitter, based on Denim2’s dirt path. It has ALLLL THE COLORS, which I dig!

Oooh, does the tv guide name the programs too? Because I make a point of watching that one fantasy movie whenever its on and I’ve given it my own name. “Wrath of the Nether-Lich 3: The Artifact Wars,” in case you were curious.


----------



## Hobowire

chillin with @Hirisa


----------



## Hirisa

Gallivant is forever changed after your visit, Hobowire!


----------



## Loriii

Hobowire said:


> chillin with @Hirisa
> View attachment 277465View attachment 277466View attachment 277468View attachment 277469View attachment 277470View attachment 277471View attachment 277472View attachment 277474



I had a good laugh reading some of the convos.  You guys look cool together! Awesome island and pretty house


----------



## Hirisa

Loriii said:


> I had a good laugh reading some of the convos.  You guys look cool together! Awesome island and pretty house


You’re welcome to visit anytime, Lorii! After seeing your island pics, I think I could learn a lot from your style!


----------



## Loriii

Hirisa said:


> You’re welcome to visit anytime, Lorii! After seeing your island pics, I think I could learn a lot from your style!


Aww thank you. I guess, maybe I should so I could appreciate your island more because seeing your interior in pictures feels like a breath of fresh air.  Sometime, I will! And probably with Hobowire. That would be fun!


----------



## Hobowire

please put a sock on the doorknob!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020



Loriii said:


> Aww thank you. I guess, maybe I should so I could appreciate your island more because seeing your interior in pictures feels like a breath of fresh air.  Sometime, I will! And probably with Hobowire. That would be fun!




yea it would be a thing before part B.


----------



## Hirisa

Loriii said:


> Aww thank you. I guess, maybe I should so I could appreciate your island more because seeing your interior in pictures feels like a breath of fresh air.  Sometime, I will! And probably with Hobowire. That would be fun!


Love this idea!


----------



## Le Ham

YueClemes said:


> How about it now? xD


That image doesn't seem to be working, unfortunately


----------



## YueClemes

Le Ham said:


> That image doesn't seem to be working, unfortunately


i did change a bit too lol replace the mush lamp and stone tool with dog house lol

P/s: eh? u mean image not loading?


----------



## USN Peter

Random photo collection.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

It's probably just me but I can't decide if KK Slider looks derpy or scary when he grins like that. Something about those perfectly human-looking teeth...


----------



## xara

CrankyCupcake said:


> It's probably just me but I can't decide if KK Slider looks derpy or scary when he grins like that. Something about those perfectly human-looking teeth...
> View attachment 277622



he rlly said “” lmaoo


----------



## YueClemes

Looking for feedback xD



Spoiler: My villagers yard


----------



## Le Ham

YueClemes said:


> i did change a bit too lol replace the mush lamp and stone tool with dog house lol
> 
> P/s: eh? u mean image not loading?


Yeah like all I see is a big minus sign lol

	Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020

Okay now I can see from the new pics you posted. That looks cool! Gotta be careful with those star fragment trees though since they're hacked, but lots of cool stuff going on


----------



## AccfSally

Sally, Sylvana and Genji enjoying their sunny summer morning.
Sally, your default sweater needs to go, for now.

Claude is ready for the Bug-off.




That fake statue caught me off guard! I was removing trees and kinda forgot it was back there.


----------



## YueClemes

Le Ham said:


> Yeah like all I see is a big minus sign lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 23, 2020
> 
> Okay now I can see from the new pics you posted. That looks cool! Gotta be careful with those star fragment trees though since they're hacked, but lots of cool stuff going on


ty ty xD Yea i just use them for decorate lol got from discord.

P/s: sadly Kyle's yard a bit small lol hard to decorate for him


----------



## Hanif1807

Today's Tammy's birthday!







​


----------



## Hobowire

I beg to differ.





its all about fitting in and not getting attacked.






please send food.








oh red ballon.


----------



## xara

Hanif1807 said:


> Today's Tammy's birthday!
> 
> View attachment 277681
> 
> View attachment 277682​







happy birthday to tammy!


----------



## HappyTails

Here are some pictures.


Spoiler































That last picture is of how it looked before I added cliffs, which seem to make a big difference.


----------



## xara

ouuu looks really nice!


----------



## axo

That's so cute! I love the sitting area between nook's and the museum with the waterfall, looks super nice!


----------



## HappyTails

Thanks guys. I might add a fence in that sitting area to block off the waterfall, but I don't know yet.


----------



## Corrie

Oooh! I really like how Nook's is in a little nook (haha, get it?) in the cliff! Makes it feel cozy! Loving the waterfall too!


----------



## HappyTails

LOL yeah, I got it. That's was a cute joke.  
And thank you.


----------



## JKDOS

Very nice. Well done


----------



## ceribells

Thanks for sharing!
I've been thinking about adding decorative cliffs like this (like not just 1st, 2nd, and 3rd level straight back) but I've been having a hard time visualizing the before and after. This helps a lot, and it's looking great!


----------



## HappyTails

Thank you.

Yeah, I love sharing pictures, not only to just show off the work I'm proud of but because I know they help motivate people. I know other people's pictures motivate me.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Good work! I recently moved and remade my shopping area as well, and it's turning out much better than my initial set-up. I really like building up another tier behind the town buildings, it makes more space more useful, and looks great!


----------



## HappyTails

Thank you. My shopping district is turning out a lot better than I had thought as well. Adding cliffs really does make a world of difference.


----------



## _Rainy_

It looks so good!


----------



## applesauc3

Yay! Love how it’s turning out!


----------



## HappyTails

Thank you. I the DIY recipe for the stall so I'm going to replace that fountain with a stall and put fruit on it. I just got that idea just now while sitting here, editing a wiki, that had nothing to do with fruit, stalls, or Animal Crossing.


----------



## dilley

Marshal just moved in today! I was so sad when I didn't manage to invite Julian to live on my island while he was camping, but yesterday I noticed a sign that says the house was SOLD to Marshal. I'm so happy~ Look how adorable he is lol


----------



## Le Ham

dilley said:


> Marshal just moved in today! I was so sad when I didn't manage to invite Julian to live on my island while he was camping, but yesterday I noticed a sign that says the house was SOLD to Marshal. I'm so happy~ Look how adorable he is lol
> 
> View attachment 277935


Wait, you got him randomly?! That's amazing if so, I'm happy for ya!


----------



## dilley

Le Ham said:


> Wait, you got him randomly?! That's amazing if so, I'm happy for ya!



Yes, he just randomly moved in after Leopold left


----------



## Hobowire

dilley said:


> Marshal just moved in today! I was so sad when I didn't manage to invite Julian to live on my island while he was camping, but yesterday I noticed a sign that says the house was SOLD to Marshal. I'm so happy~ Look how adorable he is lol
> 
> View attachment 277935



congrats.


----------



## Nunnafinga

See Graham transform before your very eyes.One minute he's a neo maxi zoom dweebie,the next minute he's........





......a thoughtful,intellectual member of order Rodentia.


----------



## YueClemes

Beau... today not your day lol Flea + Lost item lol


----------



## xara

YueClemes said:


> Beau... today not your day lol Flea + Lost item lol
> 
> View attachment 278009
> View attachment 278010
> View attachment 278012



thank you for providing my daily dose of serotonin - beau looks adorable in the heart apron


----------



## YueClemes

xara said:


> thank you for providing my daily dose of serotonin - beau looks adorable in the heart apron


ikr, beau so adorable  <3 and glad to hear that <3


----------



## HappyTails

I just changed my sitting area a bit. I am going to order another outdoor bench and put it where Ranae is standing right now. And I'm putting white flowers of different types on the cliff so it won't look too bare up there.


----------



## John Wick

Very nice indeed! ^_^


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Was able to play with @Zura today! I had a lot of fun and I hope we’ll be able to play again soon because I had so much fun lolol​


----------



## YueClemes

Damn u Kyle xD dont bring me hope xD


----------



## AccfSally

Sylvana's area, she's the first I tested this on. So far I like it.


----------



## Reploid

YueClemes said:


> Damn u Kyle xD dont bring me hope xD
> View attachment 278107
> View attachment 278106


He had me in the first half.


----------



## YueClemes

SuperiorTech said:


> He had me in the first half.


Me too hahahahaha !!!!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Just wanted to share Piper knew I was having a rough and exhausting day! Got online to her cute lil letter


----------



## Fruitcup

I completed my flower garden with some help from you guys!


----------



## Hobowire

Fruitcup said:


> I completed my flower garden with some help from you guys!
> View attachment 278347




Looks great!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Messin' with Gloria:


----------



## Hobowire




----------



## cheezu

I low-key regret giving her this top.

lol...


----------



## Pyoopi

Omg, I know how you feel. I gave Reneigh the workout top and it's basically a crop top. I was like, whoa I'm seeing a lot of bottom here.


----------



## Hanif1807

Finally got my first villager framed photo by Treasure Hunting!








I was waiting for Dotty to get out of the chair so i could give her a gift



​


----------



## Laudine

It sure is, Raymond.


----------



## AccfSally

Hazel sitting in her garden.


----------



## Hobowire

Hanif1807 said:


> Finally got my first villager framed photo by Treasure Hunting!
> 
> View attachment 278664
> View attachment 278665
> 
> I was waiting for Dotty to get out of the chair so i could give her a gift
> 
> View attachment 278669​



congrats on the frame photo!


----------



## Larsi

I was visiting Aromatisse in my jedi outfit... I was looking for Sprocket  But this happened:





When she just grabs her own lightstick lightsaber!! 





And this was another day, but I really like the picture


----------



## Romaki

Some witchcraft happened on my island today! 






He also stayed there for like an hour, I think he must be cursed...


----------



## Bethboj

YueClemes said:


> Damn u Kyle xD dont bring me hope xD
> View attachment 278107
> View attachment 278106


He called it


----------



## Hobowire

Larsi said:


> I was visiting Aromatisse in my jedi outfit... I was looking for Sprocket  But this happened:
> 
> View attachment 278765
> 
> When she just grabs her own lightstick lightsaber!!
> 
> View attachment 278766
> 
> And this was another day, but I really like the picture
> 
> View attachment 278767




this is awesome   (tag: @Aromatisse)


----------



## Nooblord

I finally started working on my house after months of neglecting it lol. Here are some of my favorite rooms. Upstairs is a radio/recording studio, and I really love how it’s turning out. Still tweaking it, though.
WEPR stands for Wits’ End Public Radio.


----------



## YueClemes

Romaki said:


> Some witchcraft happened on my island today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also stayed there for like an hour, I think he must be cursed...


they often sit on chair, bench or even use beach towel on my island now lol much often than b4 always on ground. i'm so happy about it too lol



Bethboj said:


> He called it


IKR he called it LOL gonna gift him some snack and music furniture hahaha


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Nunnafinga

Army of garden gnomes.....make it so.





Acting ensign Wesley Crusher reporting for duty.....is that raccoon guy the captain here?


----------



## USN Peter

These two.... xD


----------



## cheezu

For any lovers of the Last of Us, here's a little Ellie cosplay.
Ellie’s shirt design does not belong to me. Creator code: MA-8113-4177-8644. Face-paint is by me.


----------



## xara

ayee it looks really cool!


----------



## Gunner

Eerily relevant...


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

Spoiler









Nan & I went to Marina's birthday party.    I even switched out my yellow bunny hood for a pink one to match Marina. I just wish Nan had gotten the pink memo but it's all good, she looks cute anyways. Marina was a random in my campsite but she's been growing on me.


----------



## xara

she looks adorable happy birthday, marina!! <3


----------



## Mothership

Oops...got to remember to get her a gift and go to her party in my game! She's such a cutie


----------



## milktae

aww she‘s so cute  she just moved out yesterday and now i miss her


----------



## Feferily

She’s adorable! ;;


----------



## pup

this is so cute omg. her lil dance!!


----------



## Ananas Dragon

TheodoreCottontail said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 279270
> 
> 
> 
> Nan & I went to Marina's birthday party.    I even switched out my yellow bunny hood for a pink one to match Marina. I just wish Nan had gotten the pink memo but it's all good, she looks cute anyways. Marina was a random in my campsite but she's been growing on me.


AW YEAH MARINA!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARINA!!!!

she's even winning in my rainbow polls it's beautiful, it's her birthday prezzie

speaking of which I'm bringing her one right now


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

pup said:


> this is so cute omg. her lil dance!!


I honestly stood there forever until both Nan & Marina were in the perfect spot haha


----------



## xlisapisa

Happy birthday Marina! ~ෆ


----------



## YueClemes

A little rest after hard working day


----------



## Wholockian

I made a lil outdoor lab! I'll probably add more stuff later, but I kinda like this ;;


----------



## Underneath The Stars

his duality

it's his third day on my island and i'm already seeing this side of him that i've never seen before.....


----------



## Uffe

He's asserting his dominance. Stay out of my lane and everything between you and I will be fine. That's what he thinks.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Uffe said:


> He's asserting his dominance. Stay out of my lane and everything between you and I will be fine. That's what he thinks.



and to think that i used to think that his name didn’t fit him....


----------



## Uffe

Underneath The Stars said:


> and to think that i used to think that his name didn’t fit him....


Lol! I'll never be able to unlearn this.


----------



## Chris

It's difficult trying to focus on Flick when @Mairmalade and @LaBelleFleur are being hilarious in the background.


----------



## whimsycreator

This is hilarious omg. 

I would love to have Dom on my island because everything macho he says would be so funny combined with his face.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I wonder what a fist with six legs would look like??


----------



## kirbbys

Dom is the cutest Jock villager by far. I'm caught off guard every time I see conversations with him. I keep expecting him to talk about 'medicine that tastes blue' like Moe.


----------



## Sweetley

And that's why I like Dom so much, he's one of the funniest jock villagers out there in my opinion.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Some night croonin' from Tabby.





Aw,geez....my last visitor booted out Wart Jr a few days ago........





Well,hello there............


----------



## Le Ham

My first purple pansy came in today! (don't mind the blue roses I bought them offa somebody lol) Now I just need the windflowers to cooperate with me...






Me at my friend's island showing off the fact I dressed up as a Pokemon bug catcher trainer for the Bug-Off. The bug cage backpack completed the look


----------



## Hobowire

Le Ham said:


> My first purple pansy came in today! (don't mind the blue roses I bought them offa somebody lol) Now I just need the windflowers to cooperate with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at my friend's island showing off the fact I dressed up as a Pokemon bug catcher trainer for the Bug-Off. The bug cage backpack completed the look



congrats on the urple pansy.  I see you grew a bill. please dont eat it.


----------



## Le Ham

Hobowire said:


> congrats on the urple pansy.  I see you grew a bill. please dont eat it.


Thanks! And speaking of bills...










They're both jocks. They're both Naruto runners. Even their clothing preferences are _almost_ exactly the same. We'll see how quickly I get tired of this


----------



## Hanif1807

3 days later after i obtained my first villager framed photo, i finally got another one! This time it's from Cranston





Six digits, finally


----------



## Katie0391

One of my favourite wedding setups I did












Singing in the plaza




My poor baby got sick!








Birthdays




Dobie's coming! He's replacing Mint


----------



## xara

_we stan success in this household_




i smell


----------



## Etown20

First time I've seen the sunglasses in the plaza and it was my three cats


----------



## Hirisa

Judy's apprentice must spin the Wheel of Death. Who lives? Who dies?





Find out in the next episode of _Judge, Judy and Executioner..._


----------



## AccfSally

Found a weird glitch, but it could be a lag...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1277349608885108737


----------



## Wholockian

Started on my second house today (character named 'Fury') 
I thought having a computer with a pattern resembling Galaga on it would be funny...


----------



## Romaki

No words...


----------



## YueClemes

Chilly night <3


----------



## Hanif1807

Yet AGAIN i got another villager framed photo! Now i can legally let Hippeux move out of my island


----------



## Hirisa

So ready for real pets in this game. Come on, Nintendo, be a pleaser not a teaser.


----------



## dizzy bone




----------



## Hirisa

Romaki said:


> No words...


W H Y do they act like this?


----------



## Etown20

Lolly and Tammi enjoying the new entrance area


----------



## th8827

I made this monstrosity of an outfit today. Felt like sharing.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

The first time I’ve ever see a villager using their own yard, and I came away with this beauty


----------



## SliceAndDice

th8827 said:


> View attachment 280837
> 
> I made this monstrosity of an outfit today. Felt like sharing.


Disgusting. I love it!


----------



## YueClemes

SmrtLilCookie said:


> The first time I’ve ever see a villager using their own yard, and I came away with this beauty
> 
> View attachment 280838


IKR Hahaha i have to quick take b4 she stand up hahaa


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Nunnafinga

I found Lyman scouting for cliff diving locations in anticipation of the big July swimming update.





I stumbled across this salt-n-peppa kitty cat conversation.Whoa,Kiki.....you don't wanna talk about time travel on this message board.





A deranged Joey imposes his evil will upon an unsuspecting horse lady.


----------



## Sander

My 3th or 4th ticket of the day, I’ve been casually looking for her for a few weeks!

Construction on Stitches’ & Judy’s year-round Christmas Market can finally begin!


----------



## Bcat

Look at my froggie bbs having a couples yoga session in the plaza!!!


----------



## xara

my celestial campground is kind of sexy it’s still a WIP but i definitely like it more after redecorating ^_^


----------



## moonbunny

Luni Isle progress pics!


----------



## RedPanda

now that wedding season is over, Cyrus and Reese finally got on the road to begin their second honeymoon. Too bad Cyrus, while a wizard at fixing most things, is terrible at changing tires! No worries, they made it to the resort... eventually!


----------



## AccfSally

Random picture with my current villagers, can't wait to swim again.




Wedding event pictures from Monday.


----------



## YueClemes

My baby <3


----------



## Mairmalade

When that sweet interest hits and you feel like a million bells


----------



## AccfSally

Claude, no!






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278288939300712448


----------



## NatsumiSummer




----------



## YueClemes

Woof ?!?!


----------



## Peter

me n Shep caught wind of the new summer addition to the aquarium and had a buddy day out to see it! It's bigger than we thought...


----------



## Hobowire

party at @LittleMissPanda

	Post automatically merged: Jul 1, 2020


----------



## Janiyen

Hope everyone’s day is going well! The bug off was a lot of fun and I got lots of bells from Flick, who I wish can be one of the villagers. Here is a poorly taken picture of Flick and me.


----------



## duckvely

It was Broccolo's birthday yesterday


----------



## tajikey

My daughter wanted to play dress-up. How could I say no to a 6-year old girl just wanting to hang out with her daddy?


----------



## moonbunny

Just outside of Blaire's house :]


----------



## Le Ham

...y'know Rodney you might be onto something


----------



## AccfSally

Been looking for this thing all day (sorta..).




Working around my campsite.
Might remove the outdoor fan.




Sylvana (and Saharah) at the campsite.


----------



## dizzy bone

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 281803
> 
> Sylvana (and Saharah) at the campsite.
> View attachment 281804



Ooh my campsite is on the beach as well and I've been trying to find inspiration for it because I find the tent stage really awkward to design around. Yours looks great!!


----------



## Sterew

Just for the aesthetics lol.


----------



## Roxxy

Grandpa Dobie checking his critterpedia


----------



## whimsu

happy birthday Agent S!! <3
she has grown on me so much!


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Just checking out the fish exhibit one last time before the big diving update gets added tonight.​


----------



## Airysuit

Who is excited for swim season? Coco and I sure are!


----------



## Le Ham

this is it, I did it, I'm finished, I've won the game


----------



## QuinnSaturn

made a few miscellaneous designs :V


----------



## xara

@Seastar i hope you don’t mind that i’m donating you to the museum


----------



## ecstasy

xara said:


> View attachment 282215
> 
> @Seastar i hope you don’t mind that i’m donating you to the museum


LOL


----------



## Ananas Dragon

xara said:


> View attachment 282215
> 
> @Seastar i hope you don’t mind that i’m donating you to the museum


noooo... Not seastar!


----------



## Roxxy

Yay, Pascal is back


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

_*♪ see him now as he stands on the bow of a ship, headin' for a new land--- ♪*_



 



Happy Hamilfilm Day, y'all! Who's already stayed up/woken up early to watch it? 
I don't have white pants in game I'm a disgrace



​


----------



## loveclove

Don't gift your villager a suspender outfit. Unless you're ok with them wearing skirts.

So... I saw it today at ables and thought the black one would look cute on Raymond. I know they don't wear pants but because this is a onepiece I had hope he might be able to wear it, or I just thought if it didn't work he would just not use it, like what happens if you gift shoes to villagers. But the unexpected happened, and the pants turned into a skirt!!! And it doesn't look cute like the maid outfit.
Now Raymond's walking around like this, and I regret it so much.


----------



## Alienfish

Aww, that's actually cute and I do that from time to time. I do regret giving them certain glasses and helmets though lol


----------



## Chris

loveclove said:


> Unless you're ok with them wearing skirts.
> 
> So... I saw it today at ables and thought the black one would look cute on Raymond. I know they don't wear pants but because this is a onepiece I had hope he might be able to wear it, or I just thought if it didn't work he would just not use it, like what happens if you gift shoes to villagers. But the unexpected happened, and the pants turned into a skirt!!! And it doesn't look cute like the maid outfit.
> Now Raymond's walking around like this, and I regret it so much.
> 
> View attachment 282328



Strangely enough he pulls it off.


----------



## Hanif1807

I got not one, but two new villager framed photos yesterday! They're from Winnie and Wendy


----------



## dizzy bone

last night I turned my private beach into a grizzco office for salmon run and today he finally showed up :')


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## anime_junkie

A friend of mine has made a video of her island and she is really good at building up her island

seriously mine is just trees and a few oddly placed houses i lack the decorative gene

So check this out if you are interested


----------



## Hobowire

gullivar irate theme


----------



## Nooblord

I discovered we were not the first settlers of Wits’ End. The people that once inhabited our island built a fort in Wits’ End Valley. My home sits on the plateau that overlooks it. While excavating the ruins of the fort with Blathers, we found an intricate underground tunnel system connected by wells in the northeast quadrant of the map.

One at the entrance of the secret garden within the ruins of the valley:




One in the center of Pine Grove Village:




And another is hidden in Redwood:




Blathers and I have been conducting research in my basement, where another well was discovered, delving further into the depths of Wits’ End.




What secrets will be revealed? What lead to the tragic fall of what seemed to be a well-developed kingdom? Tune into Wits’ End Public Radio every Thursday night at 8PM, to stay updated on our latest advancements in uncovering the mysteries of Wits’ End (followed by our regularly scheduled smooth jazz marathon). WEPR is also accepting donations, the generosity of our listeners is what keeps us on air. Thank you!


----------



## xara

she’s so perfect


----------



## Hanif1807

My friend finally had a chance to visit my island and i also had a chance visit his. He's literally the first visitor to step on my island lol












Time to conquer the ocean with these equipments


----------



## GEEBRASS

Because everyone deserves to be loved.


----------



## Serabee

Just thought I'd share this scorpion chilling on a roof. It spawned right when I left the Nooklings' store, and I just stared at it, and it took a good while for it to register what I was seeing 

Then I scrambled to get a pic, and managed to snap this before it -literally- vanished.

So... yah. Enjoy this ghostly, disappearing roof scorpion. Which is... totally not terrifying at all


----------



## USN Peter




----------



## Hanif1807

Finally got my own TV, haha





These bamboo grasses are nice little decoration for my island


----------



## coderp

Every time I'm about to start my morning routine in ACNH, she comes and tries to steal one of my arms away. Lol


----------



## xara

coderp said:


> Every time I'm about to start my morning routine in ACNH, she comes and tries to steal one of my arms away. LolView attachment 282923



she’s so cute omg


----------



## AccfSally

He says this while holding one.





I got the mermaid dress yesterday.
Well one of them, I think there's two of them.




I kinda like how this area is looking, the bridge leads to Static and Marshal's houses.
Might change those tulips to lilies.







Poppy out in the rain yesterday studying a horseshoe crab I put on the beach.


----------



## kindakooky

Serabee said:


> Just thought I'd share this scorpion chilling on a roof. It spawned right when I left the Nooklings' store, and I just stared at it, and it took a good while for it to register what I was seeing
> 
> Then I scrambled to get a pic, and managed to snap this before it -literally- vanished.
> 
> So... yah. Enjoy this ghostly, disappearing roof scorpion. Which is... totally not terrifying at all



So we can now conclude that the scorpions can climb upwards, scaling buildings and clifftops... nowhere is safe!!


----------



## NatsumiSummer

What does everyone think of my lil' island? The Moon is surrounded by White then Red Lilies.​


----------



## FishHead

I'd imagine it will look cool. Are you making a pokeball?


----------



## NatsumiSummer

FishHead said:


> I'd imagine it will look cool. Are you making a pokeball?



Not necessarily, but if it happens to look that way, then ah well. I just wanted to have some lilies on my island, and the red and white ones seem to have piqued my interest.


----------



## FishHead

NatsumiSummer said:


> Not necessarily, but if it happens to look that way, then ah well. I just wanted to have some lilies on my island, and the red and white ones seem to have piqued my interest.


If you ever do, you can use the black lilies as the outline and the line that run through it.


----------



## ecstasy

Me and my best friend went on a "museum date"


https://imgur.com/a/RRz6u2H

❤


----------



## Marte

Rosie is sick today… but the looked so cute with that hat that I had to share. ♥​


----------



## Pyoopi

I had an aurora borealis in my sky tonight.


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## YueClemes

Finally i can reset my baby Erik house !!!





And look his gift for me !!!!

HIS GIFT !!!!


----------



## Yujian

Here's some random ones


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

I can’t with these two lol...


----------



## Hanif1807

One of the Caeli Crew members, Walt, is moving out of the island tomorrow. He had been a great father figure for us. Me and the other Caeli Crew members decided to hold a farewell party for him

So long, Walt... 












There's also a good news though! Vesta is gonna replace Walt. She's gonna be the first 2nd Generation member of our crew. Welcome to Caeli, Vesta!


----------



## RedPanda

In my recent exploration of a mystery island, I discovered what appears to be a lost temple with mysterious origins!


----------



## Le Ham

Just my lil guy, sweeping his front doorstep, appreciating the fact he gets to live his life in tranquility on my island






And with that, guess who finally got the maid dress at her Able Sisters yesterday










seriously contemplating a profile pic update


----------



## Serabee

As I'm updating my island, some of my favorite villagers are getting yard upgrades, and I just wanted to share these two  





I think Merry's is SUPER fitting for an up-and-coming popstar 






And Dobie's is delightful for a grumpy old guy! It's hard to see, but just off the left is a waterfall/river- he has a folding chair there for fishing. To the right is a beach. His house is in the top corner of the island, with just the one rickety bridge going to it. 
If you slip around the beach beside his house, you'll find a secret party area where the island young'uns like to sneak off to at night... Dobie SAYS he hates this, but he secretly loves bobbing his head along to their young people music ​


----------



## Eureka

Ummm, Sherb.... what the hell?


----------



## YueClemes

lol lol lol


----------



## dizzy bone

Saw my first (double!!) rainbow today! Very faint but still exciting!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hey!How'd he get out there?





Aw,geez.....looks like Paolo moved in from the void.





Nightfall in Katt's Kove.


----------



## Katie0391

At long last, a mysterious boat comes ashore












I can't cope with these two, they're so cute








I gifted them all hotdog outfits while they were Naruto running together! 




Blathers is my spirit animal


----------



## YueClemes

Chrissy oh Chrissy xD


----------



## Pixori

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280685453008449536
I’m just super happy with my flyover and island so far.

random images!! I need to take more since I’ve gotten new pretty spots on my island now! <33






( I replaced the mushroom with a beautiful statue and it’s so pretty. I need to get an updated picture. )


----------



## Marte

​


Thanks mom!





Flip and Octavians garden are now invaded by bamboo trees





Feat Apple, who is now my islands bad girl. The outfit, the yeet, the sass… noone messes with this chick!​


----------



## xara

island hopping can be Frustrating but moments like these make it all worth it


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I love Tangy's room and take way too many screenshots of it. ☺ I have more pictures of my island and residents *here in my island's photo journal* if you're interested. 🏝


----------



## matt2019

CrankyCupcake said:


> I love Tangy's room and take way too many screenshots of it. ☺ I have more pictures of my island and residents *here in my island's photo journal* if you're interested. 🏝
> View attachment 284266


Wow now that is awesome! Love it!


----------



## Hanif1807

Vesta has finally arrived at Caeli. Welcome to the crew, Vesta!








Just realized Vesta and Lyman's house exterior looked almost similar


----------



## tajikey

Today is my (and Jeremiah's) birthday. My wife shares her birthday with Merengue. This was the gift my wife gave me:


----------



## meggiewes

tajikey said:


> Today is my (and Jeremiah's) birthday. My wife shares her birthday with Merengue. This was the gift my wife gave me:
> View attachment 284548



That is so cute and such a good idea! I'm going to have to look at which villager my husband shares a birthday with to see what villagers we would have together.


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Olly7

Taking a break from the landscaping with a sunset picnic


----------



## seularin

my signed yuta poster came in today


----------



## Kwisten

Loriii said:


> Okay, so I've updated my museum for the third time. I put the Aries Rocking Chair, Capricorn Ornament, Virgo Harp, and Scorpio in strategic positions since they represent the birth signs of the four characters in my island.


THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Loriii

Kwisten said:


> THIS IS BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you for the amazing compliment


----------



## Kwisten

stickymice said:


> In my recent exploration of a mystery island, I discovered what appears to be a lost temple with mysterious origins!
> View attachment 283331


THIS IS BRILLIANT!


----------



## niconii

judy and her captivated audience (captives )


----------



## Etown20

Bluebear posing in her front yard


----------



## SandiBeaches

My bestie left me, to go stay with a friend for a while. But we couldn't let her leave without a surprise party.....


----------



## Cat_fish

SandiBeaches said:


> My bestie left me, to go stay with a friend for a while. But we couldn't let her leave without a surprise party..... View attachment 285283View attachment 285284View attachment 285285



This is such a cute idea! I love how they’re all there for the send off!


----------



## Ras

Q: Why are the beaches in New Horizons so fattening?





A: They have a lot of cowries.

Well, my image seems gone. I‘ll try to fix later.


----------



## SandiBeaches

Cat_fish said:


> This is such a cute idea! I love how they’re all there for the send off!


We always have birthday parties at harvs island for the islanders, but Pippy has been a favourite since she moved in, we had a girls sleepover for her birthday. I love that the rooms stay the same after a shoot and that "set" has become like our local pub


----------



## Olly7




----------



## Serabee

Got one of my dream villagers, Marina the other day. I know she's rather popular, so hopefully some others will enjoy these photos I took:





She looks GORGEOUS in this outfit 





I've seen other versions of this, but had to do my own 





And I WISH I could re-do her whole house in mermaid furniture! But I'll have to settle for this...
(I took a second, close-up pic for my avatar )​


----------



## Licorice

arghh


----------



## Larsi

Had fun with @Aromatisse again


----------



## loveclove

Had so much fun in the tourney today


----------



## JSS

Was starting to go crazy but finally found Reneigh, completing my NH gang! Dizzy, Roald, Bunnie, Monique, Fauna, Dobie, Rosie, Ike, Pietro and Reneigh!  The ones on the wall are all my former NH villagers, as a shoutout to them. I took in Raymond and Marshal after finding them on islands, that's why they're just kind of there.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Prep school Sherb attends to the flowers.





Giving the lips a good sunning.





No litter box,no problem.


----------



## foxmulder

Roald during the fishing tourney today


----------



## Etown20

Matching with Blaire at the fishing tournament


----------



## Mattician

I wanted Reneigh and Roscoe to be close to each other. So I put this little farm area together in a few hours.

I'm open to any suggestions for improving it.


----------



## Le Ham

I took this photo for the aesthetic and completely failed to notice the _true_ beauty here until I went back through my photos


----------



## NatsumiSummer

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/hprx61
Just something cute I noticed when I was playing as one of my side characters this morning. I do think this is something the developers need to bring back from Wild World.​


----------



## Hanif1807

I'm a bit of a fashionista myself...at least in this game


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

...always the charmer, Apollo. He gave my mom a fake painting today, too.



speaking of which, here’s my mom’s character with local fashion icon Zucker!


----------



## Licorice

My newest villager, Midge.


----------



## GEEBRASS

Licorice said:


> My newest villager, Midge.



Aw, I miss sweet lil Midge!


----------



## Nicole.

The sky looked very picturesque this evening so I felt compelled to capture my island in all its finest glory.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Ananas Dragon

Nunnafinga said:


>


LOL

Maybe instead of cyd it's JUDY who wants that


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Just a beautiful sunset on Tierinsel​


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Sometimes a gal just has to observe the night sky through a telescope​


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Zen

I know it's a bit late, but I really did love this event and wanted to share my shots from the whole month  I also realized I forgot to share it here when I have already placed it twitter and discord.

Let me know what you think 



https://imgur.com/a/aYCd8T9


----------



## wanderlust//

omggg they’re so cute!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Spoiler: Matty’s moods
















I love how expressive our characters can be! I’m pretty sure that every expression Matty makes is a mood I’ve had at least once.


----------



## NatsumiSummer

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/hr8u7f
I guess the real treasure is the friendship I have with Nibbles. Also this is my first villager photo in this game.​


----------



## Roxxy

Thanks to @Hobowire for visiting absolute sweetheart


----------



## xara

those look great! i especially love the 6/3 and 6/6 designs! c:


----------



## Licorice

midge getting ready for bed


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Spoiler: Matty’s moods
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 287032View attachment 287033View attachment 287035View attachment 287036View attachment 287037
> 
> 
> I love how expressive our characters can be! I’m pretty sure that every expression Matty makes is a mood I’ve had at least once.


Very wild child I see


----------



## YueClemes

1st time i saw Erik talk about it, maybe it's a hint? lol


----------



## Hobowire

Very cool. I wish I had the patience


----------



## Ananas Dragon

I love these designs!

unfortunately I just threw stuff around as Reese paid me for displaying 10 tables.


----------



## Clock

Those are cute!
Most of the days in the wedding event for me though was just spamming ZR over and over again.


----------



## Larsi

Haha whyyyyyy...


----------



## Roxxy

Think Bianca likes my new snazzy pirate outfit


----------



## Rosch

Gullivarrr visited me.





Sunbathing at the plaza.





I love Punchy's new secret greeting.


----------



## NatsumiSummer

I was doing my morning rounds, when I noticed that my daily message bottle was from Raymond​


----------



## Hanif1807

Fare thee well, my little lazy ostrich boy





Welcome to the crew, my 2nd most favorite pig villager


----------



## Aromatisse

Found my own cheshire cat. ♡


----------



## Larsi

Ok so I made a boulevard with shops  A little tour. They also have their own villager who owns the shop but I was getting lazy so I made a lot of pics with my main character haha. And it's still a work in progress. Have to decorate all rooms in the houses but that's a lot of work (read: you may only order 5 items a day..  )

Ok so here's the boulevard with from left to right: pub, pet shop, library, little flower store




First we take a look in the pub:




and the pub's basement: 




Then there's the pet shop with in it's center just stuff for multiple animal species. In the left a bug part and on the right a fish part. And in the back there's an area for breeding the fish.

















The main hall of the library with the librarian:




The little flower shop with Lily the flowergirl. In the back is an area for growing new plants.








	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2020

Ah and I may not forget Grandpa! He is the islands gardener and has a little shack in the flower field for all his tools.


----------



## Nooblord

Chops sporting a Wits’ End Public Radio hoodie. Always great to see supportive fans.




Pascal spitting some hard truths, making me feel better about some of my daily decisions. Thank you for your wisdom, brother.




My BFF and I visiting the museum at night.




Pashmina looks precious in glasses, I love her sassy eyes.




Rolf is our newest resident, Shari was doing her best welcoming him to the island during the fishing tourney. What an angel.


----------



## psiJordan

I did my best to recreate the train from the original Animal Crossing! It’s supposed to be coming out of a tunnel in the cliff, but it’s a little tall lol.

I’m still looking for items to decorate around it with, so let me know any ideas


----------



## xChives

That is so creative!! I’ve thought about adding a ghost train to my island so thanks for the inspiration


----------



## CaramelCookie

Very cool!
Maybe make a QR design that looks like the train tracks and lay it making a path in front of the train?


----------



## xTech

If I manually blur my eyes it looks exactly like a train tbh  Like the above poster said though, that is super creative, and I applaud you for actually trying to build something like that. I'd definitely encourage you to add custom train track flooring below the train instead of just the plain stone, in order to give it a bit of depth and add to the immersion. I wonder how this would look on the secret beach as well, would it look even more realistic?


----------



## Imbri

That is awesome! I love your creativity!

Like others said, I think if you added a track, it would be perfect.


----------



## KayDee

Cool idea. It looks like you’re only using the first ground level, you could terraform a second level and make it look like a train station tunnel where it’s coming out  from.


----------



## Hobowire

very cool. is that a server?


----------



## Xeleron

Very creative! 
Maybe try adding some brick fencing on the top cliff to cover the flat surface? Not sure how it'll look, but you can give it a try and see how it looks.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Not sure if tall enough but if you rotate a stone arch it might look like the opening to a tunnel. You'd have to move the train over a tiny bit though.

I've seen people make fake cave-entrances like that.​


----------



## Serabee

LOVE how you did the oven up front so there's actually smoke  Very clever! I actually kind of had to do a double-take because it really is uncanny how well it all works!

And I also agree- tracks would be perfect! You can actually layer them on top of paths like the stone path, so you could REALLY get it looking like the original game.


----------



## Fisher

Wow that looks amazing, great job! Really makes me miss the train and Porter from the GameCube game.


----------



## Bluesaphiria

I really love this idea! It definitely gave me a nostalgia slap from the many hours I spent playing it as a kid. Like many other people have said train tracks would be cool! I personally don't like any of the monkeys but maybe adding putting ones house next to the train could be cool!


----------



## LuchaSloth

You know...I believe this is the first time I've seen anyone try something like this. I think it turned out really well. 

Great job.


----------



## loveclove

looks really cool


----------



## Roxxy

V impressed


----------



## AlyssaAC

Sweet train! I've never played the gamecube one, but that definitely looks just like the train from it! As everyone else has recommended, it just needs some train tracks to go underneath it now. c:


----------



## Roxxy

Very much wip. Need inspiration to make it better pls . Thanks to @Hobowire  (again )


----------



## Hobowire

Roxy10 said:


> Very much wip. Need inspiration to make it better pls . Thanks to @Hobowire  (again )
> 
> View attachment 288078


looks amazing


----------



## Roxxy

Hobowire said:


> looks amazing


Ur too kind  Tysm. Was thinking panels looking like snow?


----------



## Hobowire

Roxy10 said:


> Ur too kind  Tysm. Was thinking panels looking like snow?




up to you. good placement. next to the pool.


----------



## Roxxy

Hobowire said:


> up to you. good placement. next to the pool.


It’s an ice rink  looks more icy irl


----------



## SpaceTokki77

So I finally finished my entrance to my island, and I would like some constructive criticism. Tell me what you like, what I could change, etc.


----------



## xTech

It's a very quaint and calm little entrance that you've got, and I like that. However, if I had to give any criticism, i'd say it could definitely do with some furniture pieces to spice it up a bit, because it looks a tad bit bland right now. Maybe something like some capricorn ornaments on the two cliffs, or some statues to either sides of the bridge, or a wooden sign saying welcome for something more simple, that sort of thing. You could also add 3 or so more flowers to each side to fill them out, as they look a bit empty right now. Aside from those two things, couldn't really think of anything else, and it is definitely coming along great so far (it's miles better than my almost non-existent entrance haha).


----------



## Megannn_

Looks really good so far !
But feels like it's missing a little something something...
I'd put some floor lights beside the blue and orange roses just to make it pop a little bit


----------



## USN Peter

Wow xD


----------



## SugarMage

Just spent my entire saving on this crown...


----------



## Roxxy

Am I the only one who hasnt  bought the crown  it is sooooo expensive


----------



## Hobowire

Roxy10 said:


> Am I the only one who hasnt  bought the crown  it is sooooo expensive




got it. i will send you the crown.


----------



## Roxxy

Hobowire said:


> got it. i will send you the crown.


I can’t take that, it’s too much


----------



## Roxxy

Great fun playing with friends . Tysm @Hobowire  and @Whohaw. Feel so lucky to have met you


----------



## Nunnafinga

Experimenting with "the path".





I can believe it.......too many peppies........





Geez,look who's talkin'.This guy is obsessed with the size of people's heads.


----------



## _Rainy_

I’m not sure if this is a glitch or not, and this picture doesn’t do it justice. If you wear the Halo while swimming you can see electricity bouncing off of it. I’ve been frequently scared that I’m going to be electrocuted while wearing it.



 I TTd to get someone a villager and got caught in a thunderstorm.


----------



## Le Ham

Reneezombie said:


> I’m not sure if this is a glitch or not, and this picture doesn’t do it justice. If you wear the Halo while swimming you can see electricity bouncing off of it. I’ve been frequently scared that I’m going to be electrocuted while wearing it.
> View attachment 288717


I've seen an effect similar to that with the flowers planted just below my pond - their leaves and stuff had little vibrating edges on them. I think it just happens with certain objects when positioned in front of water. But I can see it being more intense and noticeable for a light source!


----------



## _Rainy_

Le Ham said:


> I've seen an effect similar to that with the flowers planted just below my pond - their leaves and stuff had little vibrating edges on them. I think it just happens with certain objects when positioned in front of water. But I can see it being more intense and noticeable for a light source!


It does seem familiar like I’ve seen it before just more intense. Glad to know I’m not swimming to my death.


----------



## sleepydreepy

Why did Sylvana, the _normal_ squirrel, say this to me?  and why doesn't she talk like this all the time


----------



## AlyssaAC

Found this beauty earlier today when I was searching islands for trees to transplant on my island.


----------



## Pyoopi

Peewee is dangerous to friends.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SugarMage said:


> View attachment 288337
> Just spent my entire saving on this crown...


hold u P


----------



## Romaki

I decided to give borders a chance, and I really love them!


----------



## nageki

some extra pics i took for the campsite contest that didn't make the cut. i'm super proud of how this area came out considering i slapped it together in just 2 (irl) days for the contest LOL. dawn is so pretty.....i wish i could wake up for it more often in-game without tting


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

I finally caught the elusive walking stick, and witnessed ACNH breaking the fourth wall...


----------



## Etown20

Matching with Marina in our sailor shirts


----------



## meo

Not sure what impressed me more...all that happens on your birthday or the fact the game knew to make my 3 bday peeps my octobabies. Not the best image quality (sorry), felt lazy.


----------



## P. Star

Sherb Appreciation Post!


----------



## YueClemes

My baby is sleeping lol


----------



## nageki

made a new front yard for pekoe!! i'd been meaning to do something with bamboo stopblocks ever since i saw someone on twitter using them as a flowerbed border and.....personally i find the snow here so uninspiring to work with  but i'm happy with how best girl's garden turned out ^_^ i'm thinking of making an island journal thread but that level of organization intimidates me....lol









also i gave stitches the cutest piece of clothing in the game and he's ADORABLE!!!!! i love u babybear!


----------



## Katie0391




----------



## Hanif1807

My sister and i are having fun, i guess lol


----------



## jemarsi

Found Diana and Whitney hanging out for the second night in a row. They are snooty gfs and I will accept no other opinions at this time.​


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Bellfont

Idk if we can or where we should post just some pics of your island for inspiration or tips.
*NOVA*

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CC9NPRNAlsk/


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Campsite for magical people

	Post automatically merged: Jul 22, 2020




 My favorite part of my campsite! Aaah


----------



## Larsi

Me and me matey!!


----------



## Hirisa

When the vacation juice hits just right.


----------



## Etown20

Here's Lolly reading


----------



## skarmoury

A different angle for my campsite. In hindsight it's a prettier angle than the one I submitted for the contest, but it lacks emphasis on the fishing area ; w;


----------



## YueClemes

finally he put his sea slug on table instead replace his wardrobe lol


----------



## Le Ham

No pants, no problem... unless you're Label






You can take the camera pretty deep underwater






I've finally taken pictures of my Harv's Island basement, in which I've constructed a memorial for my past villagers






I had my birthday on the 17th. Funny coincidence with one of my nicknames






"Thanks, everyone, for all of your hard work and for taking time out of your busy schedules to be here!" - Isabelle, NL


----------



## coderp

Wait until she sees the chessboard


----------



## Etown20

Bluebear and Marina in matching sweaters


----------



## Roxxy

Playing with friends is the best. Twinsies


----------



## Larsi

yo ho yo ho a pirate's life for me 





Now we know the reason why Gulliver is always washed up on the shore


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Ahhh!! I've never been more happy to have a villager wear one of my custom designs. This is a design based off of Enstars! Namja Town Knights Parka, and to find Marshal wearing it brings me so much joy!!


----------



## craftyshack

Sigh!! I just posted these photos in the forest town thread but I also wanted to share here because I haven't posted any photos before! I just finished a lot of decorating of my entire island and these photos make me feel really happy of what I've accomplished so far


----------



## skarmoury

polished my museum and extended bridge area! I'm thrilled with how it looks c:









	Post automatically merged: Jul 24, 2020



craftyshack said:


> Sigh!! I just posted these photos in the forest town thread but I also wanted to share here because I haven't posted any photos before! I just finished a lot of decorating of my entire island and these photos make me feel really happy of what I've accomplished so far



oh wow, this is so neat!! love how you did a mix of different trees.
what code did you use for the stone path?  it's lovely!


----------



## craftyshack

skarmoury said:


> oh wow, this is so neat!! love how you did a mix of different trees.
> what code did you use for the stone path?  it's lovely!


Thank you!! I actually don't know how to find out -__- do you know if there is a way to look up the design code of what you have on ables? I will message you what it is when I find out!! I'm about to head to bed, but will keep in touch!


----------



## skarmoury

craftyshack said:


> Thank you!! I actually don't know how to find out -__- do you know if there is a way to look up the design code of what you have on ables? I will message you what it is when I find out!! I'm about to head to bed, but will keep in touch!


I dont know either ; w; maybe you could search the name associated with the design?
but it's fine if you don't find it! <33 good night!


----------



## YueClemes

Aw that's right my buddy !!!


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Catching some rays on my beach.





Saharah must really want people to work for her merch. xD​


----------



## craftyshack

skarmoury said:


> I dont know either ; w; maybe you could search the name associated with the design?
> but it's fine if you don't find it! <33 good night!



Thanks so much for the tip!!! ^___^ I found it and will message you a link to the creator's Ig!  <3


----------



## Serabee

The haunted house interior is still a WIP, but the exterior? DONE! I also remodeled my camping site. I'm super proud, so I'm gonna post some pics (with captions for the full experience):





_Ahh, what a nice camping trip!





And what pretty roses!





Hmm? There are more roses behind this fence... but what's this sign for?





Woah! Who knew there was a house back here?





And a pretty well... what a comfy bench...





And I wonder what's down this path...?





Oh... uh oh..._​Like I said, I spent WAAAY too much time on all that  So, anyway, anyone else have any spooky spots they wanna show off?


----------



## Etown20

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286797046339399680
Lolly on guitar!


----------



## Dunquixote

Wow! I really like this. Your placement of everything looks so good like each item/flower/tree goes there naturally. I can’t wait to see what your interior looks like .

My creepy area is still WIP and I’m still looking for suggestions; I might be updating it with a few more screenshots later tonight.


----------



## loveclove

That's really cool! Congrats on the area


----------



## Hobowire

it looks great! campsite is like a start to a horror film!


----------



## SirSean

Love it! I like how you made a little story to go alongside it


----------



## Serabee

Dunquixote said:


> My creepy area is still WIP and I’m still looking for suggestions; I might be updating it with a few more screenshots later tonight.



Ooh, I like what you have so far! And I agree a tarantula model might look cool. Also, lights would be great! Maybe the floor lights in green? I tried them inside my haunted house but they were a bit too bold for it, but in your area they might work! Also, I've never played the game, but some creatures can be placed outside of cages- snapping turtles, spider crabs, and horseshoe crabs to name a few. Could those work? The horseshoe crabs even roll over and expose their creepily detailed underbellies when you press A... it's unsettling 

And thanks everyone! My whole island is mostly super nice and warm and welcoming, but ever since City Folk I've always had a haunted house, too. I seriously cannot wait until Halloween so I can get more creepy stuff for it 



SirSean said:


> Love it! I like how you made a little story to go alongside it



That's less of a story and more of my version of a "tour", lol. The full story is that the house belonged to the lighthouse keeper and his wife, who lived on the island long before Nook found it. But, by the time Nook showed up, their home was abandoned and all that was left was the graves. The story goes the husband went missing when checking the lighthouse one night, and his wife went mad. She ended up going missing, too, and legend has it... the currently black roses (she loved her roses) were red, but turned black when she disappeared. Also, no one's quite sure who put up the gravestones- did the wife set them up before she disappeared, knowing her fate? Or did someone come along after? ...It's a mystery 
(I'm actually a horror writer... like, I'm working on a book )


----------



## KittenNoir

This is a lovely spooky island I love the graveyard


----------



## winner

It looks great! Forest-ish areas in ACNH haven't looked better in any other games! Nintendo really outdid themselves for island customization


----------



## Serabee

KittenNoir said:


> This is a lovely spooky island I love the graveyard


Thanks! I was originally gonna do a bigger one, but then I realized the tiny one worked. I'm also planning on maybe adding a little seat and book, as if the homeowner (my resident witch) enjoys reading out there.



winner said:


> It looks great! Forest-ish areas in ACNH haven't looked better in any other games! Nintendo really outdid themselves for island customization


Didn't they? I've had SO much fun making mine! I'm kind of regretting entering the campsite contest as early as I did, now that I've reworked my campsite  But oh well! I'm enjoying it, and that's what matters~


----------



## KittenNoir

Serabee said:


> Thanks! I was originally gonna do a bigger one, but then I realized the tiny one worked. I'm also planning on maybe adding a little seat and book, as if the homeowner (my resident witch) enjoys reading out there.
> 
> 
> Didn't they? I've had SO much fun making mine! I'm kind of regretting entering the campsite contest as early as I did, now that I've reworked my campsite  But oh well! I'm enjoying it, and that's what matters~


Yes that would look so good  I have little graveyard on my island too   I'm looking to add the status from Redd's shop but he never comes so that will be a while haha.


----------



## Dunquixote

Serabee said:


> Ooh, I like what you have so far! And I agree a tarantula model might look cool. Also, lights would be great! Maybe the floor lights in green? I tried them inside my haunted house but they were a bit too bold for it, but in your area they might work! Also, I've never played the game, but some creatures can be placed outside of cages- snapping turtles, spider crabs, and horseshoe crabs to name a few. Could those work? The horseshoe crabs even roll over and expose their creepily detailed underbellies when you press A... it's unsettling
> 
> And thanks everyone! My whole island is mostly super nice and warm and welcoming, but ever since City Folk I've always had a haunted house, too. I seriously cannot wait until Halloween so I can get more creepy stuff for it
> 
> 
> 
> That's less of a story and more of my version of a "tour", lol. The full story is that the house belonged to the lighthouse keeper and his wife, who lived on the island long before Nook found it. But, by the time Nook showed up, their home was abandoned and all that was left was the graves. The story goes the husband went missing when checking the lighthouse one night, and his wife went mad. She ended up going missing, too, and legend has it... the currently black roses (she loved her roses) were red, but turned black when she disappeared. Also, no one's quite sure who put up the gravestones- did the wife set them up before she disappeared, knowing her fate? Or did someone come along after? ...It's a mystery
> (I'm actually a horror writer... like, I'm working on a book )



Thanks! I didn’t mean to say you needed to give me tips, but it is still much appreciated . 

Interesting story either way!  i think that’s really cool and creative to come up with a little story for it.


----------



## Serabee

KittenNoir said:


> Yes that would look so good  I have little graveyard on my island too  I'm looking to add the status from Redd's shop but he never comes so that will be a while haha.


Yah, he has some awesome statues! I miss the one fake he had from the previous game with the bat wings, that'd look awesome in my haunted house 
Right now my haunted house just has a front library with a hidden back room (behind the bookcases) that has a fortune telling room, VERY similar to Julian's house. ...Julian's house is just SO COOL in this game!



Dunquixote said:


> Interesting story either way!  i think that’s really cool and creative to come up with a little story for it.


I pretty much can't play a game without some kind of story  Even all my character's have backstories in this game!


----------



## JunoHorizon

This is rad. From the pics it looks like you've used a pretty small amount of space for everything, I think it adds to a more secluded feel.


----------



## rubyrubert

It looks super cute and creative! Next time Wisp comes, it would be really cute to take a picture while he’s near the graveyard


----------



## Serabee

JunoHorizon said:


> This is rad. From the pics it looks like you've used a pretty small amount of space for everything, I think it adds to a more secluded feel.


Yah, it's definitely not a ton of space! It's just north of my orchard and actually super close to my secret beach (in the camping pic, behind one of the trees, you can see the tiniest tip of a construction sign- the beach is just behind it!). I have a lot of different areas on my island so I couldn't use TOO much space. But, when selecting an island map, I tried to figure out where my "forest" would be right away 



rubyrubert said:


> It looks super cute and creative! Next time Wisp comes, it would be really cute to take a picture while he’s near the graveyard


Oh, man, that'd be awesome  Last time he showed up he got stuck in a villager's yard and just sort of... floated there  Hopefully he stumbles upon the graveyard at some point


----------



## JSS

Pietro is Label's night shift sheep!


----------



## cucumberzest

Look at what this innocent cinnamon roll just mailed me:









Guess I'm on somebody's close buddy list. Thanks, little one!


----------



## xara

deli’s a real MVP


----------



## cucumberzest

xara said:


> deli’s a real MVP


Right?! And I was over ere thinking I should of get rid of her since she kinda scares me with her bug talk, but dang...I can't do that to a museum contributor! The little one with her dead eyed stare and unnerving talk can stay. She deserves head pats and daily fruit packages.


----------



## Neechan

That’s awesome, it’s even the genuine article too! But I thought deli was a boy?


----------



## g u a v a

ugh lazies really just go on and on and on about bugs. it’s one of the reasons i got rid of him :x


----------



## wanderlust//

Neechan said:


> That’s awesome, it’s even the genuine article too! But I thought deli was a boy?


yeah he’s a lazy


----------



## cucumberzest

Neechan said:


> That’s awesome, it’s even the genuine article too! But I thought deli was a boy?





wanderlust// said:


> yeah he’s a lazy


...what? HAHA! I had NO idea! Poor little one, I thought he was a girl this whole time. My bad! (>///<)


----------



## Arckaniel

that "it made my brain think all kinds of weird thoughts just by staring at it" at the gallant statue sends ahahahaha


----------



## cucumberzest

guav@ said:


> ugh lazies really just go on and on and on about bugs. it’s one of the reasons i got rid of him :x


Yeah, it'd be fine if the just talked about bugs, but it's the "talking to" and "being talked by" that freak me out. "They're in the walls and floor boards." I can hear their little feet scratch against the panelling as they scuttle into various nooks and crankies always out of visible view. I feel them scratch the inside of my head as they whisper constantly, jumbled hissing of words that are barely coherent. They suggest and demand. Try as I may to appease their relentless orders, to find peace, only for the voices to resurface as they are never satisfied. They're hungry, they crave.


----------



## Roxxy

Just hanging out in ice bar. Thought it looked pretty at night 
Credit/thanks to @Hobowire


----------



## Peter

dizzy and ursala wanted in on my bday party :' )


----------



## Underneath The Stars

cucumberzest said:


> ...what? HAHA! I had NO idea! Poor little one, I thought he was a girl this whole time. My bad! (>///<)



the thread got even funnier at this point lmaoooo


----------



## Larsi

cucumberzest said:


> ...what? HAHA! I had NO idea! Poor little one, I thought he was a girl this whole time. My bad! (>///<)



Hahha I had the same with Canberra. It's a girl but I always thought it was a boy 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 25, 2020

Oh my I really had the most beautiful clouds and colors in the sky today!!


----------



## Debeers

Our first northern light!


----------



## Romaki

Love the dark celebration, Fuchsia's red lamp gave it a very ominous vibe.


----------



## _Rainy_

He stole my seat and he doesn’t appear to be even a little bit sorry.


----------



## nageki

i'm boo boo the fool

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287505131722833920


----------



## skarmoury

I'm kinda obsessed with title screen feature of animal crossing lol


----------



## CodyMKW

Animal Crossing Family Photo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287400389994635265


----------



## porkpie28

Happy birthday


----------



## Hanif1807

Eloise just arrived on my island today. Gave her a special welcome party since she's the first Snooty villager to live in my island


----------



## YueClemes

Birthday boy !!!


----------



## Loriii

Removed


----------



## Hobowire

Loriii said:


> I just had to make use of these genuine statues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Guess it's safe to rest on here. No one is around"





good bush placement.


----------



## Loriii

Hobowire said:


> good bush placement.


Thank you! haha shh xD


----------



## Sander

I had my first Animal Crossing double birthday party today, and one of villagers celebrating his special day is my #1 dreamy Erik!
Cheers to the birthday boy & girl!


----------



## CodyMKW

First blue roses 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287745938593681408


----------



## moonlightxo

Sander said:


> I had my first Animal Crossing double birthday party today, and one of villagers celebrating his special day is my #1 dreamy Erik!
> Cheers to the birthday boy & girl!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 292828


I was about to post the same thing! I have both of them as well and I didn't know it was also Ketchup's birthday so I had to leave and buy her a gift 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020

There was a scorpion on my title screen but when I went to catch it he was gone


----------



## Serabee

Just had to share this perfect pic I took of Ursala 
BECAUSE THE WORLD NEEDS MORE URSALA LOVE​


----------



## Cosmic-chan

hi

	Post automatically merged: Jul 27, 2020




Sneak peek at my 2k post giveaway!


----------



## Marte

When the squad goes out to chill without you​


----------



## Etown20

Marina singing in the rain


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288171790104109057


----------



## Hanif1807

Gave these two giant ribbons and now look at them


----------



## Hirisa

Serabee said:


> Just had to share this perfect pic I took of Ursala
> BECAUSE THE WORLD NEEDS MORE URSALA LOVE​


I love this so much. What a fabulous big bear!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Freddie lives!


----------



## satine

I haven't uploaded any screenshots of my island anywhere (or had anyone visit past my entranceway) but I figured I could post a few of how it is coming along while my hibiscus bushes are in bloom.  

Here is Westwood. In order of appearance - the entryway, a path that leads to the shore, and the campsite (that I worked super hard on all Friday night only to wake up 15 minutes past the deadline for the contest lol!!! still kicking myself for that!  )


----------



## Blondiexo




----------



## SRS

Was playing around with Julian's harp and then this happened. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288248353038274560


----------



## John Wick

Nunnafinga said:


> Freddie lives!


Oh, that made my day! ^_^


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

ah, my new home...I fit in already!


----------



## YueClemes

My lazy boi Beau doing yoga today  then he invite Kyle then invite Chrissy to yogaing with him


----------



## Marte

When the squad goes out to chill without you, part 2​


----------



## g u a v a




----------



## Rosch

Groucho and Rolf wants me to choose between them. But I said I love them both.





STONKS!!





Gullivarrr decided to wash up at this cramped spot. Didn't remove the fence, so he was stuck there the whole day.


----------



## Larsi

New forest entrance and watching shooting stars with Raymond


----------



## President Lerina Cute

Here are the rooms of my characters 

Garden





Living Room 🏘





Under The Sea Gaming/Bedroom





Indoor Chic Cafe 





My First Screenshot Post ♥ 
Hehe hope you like it! ●︿●


----------



## smolgaming

show me some of the cutest pics you have!


----------



## Loriii

President Lerina Cute said:


> Here are the rooms of my characters
> 
> Garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living Room 🏘
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under The Sea Gaming/Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoor Chic Cafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My First Screenshot Post ♥
> Hehe hope you like it! ●︿●


Aww this is cute. I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Peter

the wake up pose after the dream suite has killed me


----------



## g u a v a

Peter said:


> the wake up pose after the dream suite has killed me


wow i love the decor!


----------



## Roxxy

Pascal is a mind reader but don’t fancy scallops


----------



## LuchaSloth

Progress on my boardwalk:

(Credit for all the great designs to the talented creators who made them)


----------



## ac_bluelady

Wasp hunting...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289079431529553920


----------



## skarmoury

yay I finally figured out where to put the bamboo doll walkway 
(there are 6 dolls, the 2 are just at the bottom haha.)


----------



## Megia

This is the second of my three islands in ACNH, an all-cat island called Nyanko Island. Dream Address is in the screenshot too, for anyone who wants to visit.


----------



## Skandranon

very nice


----------



## RoseSilverpen

hello, I visited your island in a dream today via the dream address. I really like it! I loved the whole idea from the map, so I had to take a look at what it's like. I love the little cafe areas you have, and that little theme park-like area, and I love the house you have. Nice job!


----------



## Bunnii

I like it! I think it's so cute when islands have shapes, mine is a star haha. I'll have to visit yours when I get a chance


----------



## Underneath The Stars

oh i am visiting for the cats alone, want to meet some of them. curious how the rest of the island is like i’m assuming you used custom paths to keep the map clean and show the cat shape.


----------



## Megia

Underneath The Stars said:


> oh i am visiting for the cats alone, want to meet some of them. curious how the rest of the island is like i’m assuming you used custom paths to keep the map clean and show the cat shape.


Yeah, the toughest part was not using any of the default paths so that I can maintain the cat design on the map. I had to use all custom designs for the paths.


----------



## Jhine7

That's really cool! Very well done.


----------



## KittenNoir

This is so amazing omg I am definitely gonna visit this island I love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanif1807

Finally built a bridge after a long time- Wait, Dotty didn't attend the ceremony! She's just sitting here minding her own business... 
I forgive you


----------



## oak

Just some humble rabbit folk.


----------



## dizzy bone

My residential area on museum ave!! I always consider redoing this area but I can never bring myself to. Scoot, Ursala, and Jambette who were my first villagers have had those plot locations since the very beginning making it Tansan's oldest area, surviving all my constant terraforming projects  I also love how all their houses have the same design. Since they were my first villagers I was really confused and thought that all houses would look like that


----------



## Chris

Just finished fencing this area off and then...


----------



## Hobowire

Vrisnem said:


> Just finished fencing this area off and then...




Yellow balloon....


----------



## JSS

Just going through some old pics. Redecorated town hall entrance (this area had framerate drops sometimes). To the left was the airport.




And now THIS is an ancient one


----------



## saucySheep

really cool!! Hey can u tell me the qr code for the dirt areas in front of the campsite? I really want them


----------



## Serabee

egocentricHollybush said:


> really cool!! Hey can u tell me the qr code for the dirt areas in front of the campsite? I really want them


This article has some info about it!
The creator code for the one I used (I'm 99.9% sure) is: MA-6647-9230-4716 but that link has other variations as well.

It's a super popular path, FYI, and if people on here are ever talking about "the path"... this is generally the one they mean


----------



## saucySheep

tysm!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

_I see a little silhouetto of a man.....








_
Does the lack of ears accentuate the lack of a nose or vice versa?


----------



## PandyBear

Me and my best friend/girl that I'm in like with. I was visiting her island and decided to snap a photo of us when, right at that very second, a shooting star streaked across the sky <3 I don't know what the odds are, but...I thought it was pretty magical.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

The fireworks tonight were great! I can hear and see it on my other monitor as I type up this post. Will probably leave it on until I have to go to bed. I just love watching fireworks. I've taken way too many screenshots already. That's not stopping me from taking some more though.


----------



## Nicole.

Made my very own dream room









The first of many....


----------



## Hanif1807

Watching the fireworks show... alone... 





Oh wait, my sister’s here. Now it’s way better!


----------



## Olly7

I moved my house after the last two locations were bugging me a little, and I think I'm finally happy with it (for now at least), just need to do the back garden/forest combo I've got in mind


----------



## Larsi

May the force be with you! 





And a tribute to Rammstein


----------



## Roxxy

just little ole me


----------



## dizzy bone

Some pictures from the first fireworks show!





Two of my custom designs, a golden egg and a small fry! Then egg one didnt really work out.


----------



## Olly7

Just jumping on the firework show bandwagon


----------



## Pendragon1980

On my sisters island. (Me with the grey hair/green bopper and her with blue hair/yellow bopper)


----------



## Mattician

Here's some Pokemon themed fireworks I created.


----------



## tolisamarie

I love the custom fireworks feature!!


----------



## Uffe

That's so sweet! I bet they're so happy you did that for them!


----------



## Skunk

omg! the Vladimir one is soooo cute!! I love him!


----------



## Bcat

We had a BLAST at my fireworks party tonight! This event might just be the most fun I’ve ever had in this game. Hope to do it again next Sunday


----------



## Xeleron

Ok, first of all, that's adorable and second of all, that's adorable  
Did you do the patterns yourself? Or did you download the codes for them? (just curios about how long it took to do if you did them yourself)
If I had more design space I would love to do this, but I guess it's a no-go for me


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Honestly Colton is a MOOD


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

That’s really cool looking! The only interesting custom design in my fireworks was just my town flag.


----------



## tolisamarie

Xeleron said:


> Ok, first of all, that's adorable and second of all, that's adorable
> Did you do the patterns yourself? Or did you download the codes for them? (just curios about how long it took to do if you did them yourself)
> If I had more design space I would love to do this, but I guess it's a no-go for me



I just downloaded them. It's so great that we can search for patterns by criteria/keyword now, instead of just creator or code.

This game just keeps getting better!!!


----------



## CodyMKW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290063870392823811

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290084967997796353


----------



## Alicia

They looked so cute! The custom design fireworks look really good. I might consider getting some designs of my cat villagers for the next firework show because honestly that was adorable.


----------



## Etown20

Sparklers with Sherb!


----------



## xara

your villagers looking up and seeing their faces: 👁👁

dnxjsnjxjz this was such a cute idea!! i especially approve of the tammy one - she’s under appreciated and definitely deserves some more love aha but they were all so adorable!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

those are adorable!!!


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Visited an island through the Dream Suite, and I guess I had a wet dream xD​


----------



## porkpie28

That is so cute good work


----------



## Jhine7

This is really well done! Great job, looks awesome!


----------



## Aardbei

Here's Rocket admiring the jellyfishes 




And Carmen walking on the path leading to her house


----------



## Hanif1807

Glad i'm having these two identical animal friends


----------



## Mairmalade

Finally making some terraforming progress after weeks of...well, not. Love this shot:



Left will lead up to a spa (not done) and straight ahead leads into a hidden zen village (mostly done).


----------



## Tentacles

Aw how sweet that's so adorable! That's such a nice way to show love for your villagers.


----------



## Chris

This was too cute not to share:


----------



## tolisamarie

I'm happy I shared these! Thank you all for watching them. We all need a little something to make us smile these days!


----------



## Lavamaize

Oh wow! Thats Awesome! I'll definitely have to do that for some of my villagers as well!


----------



## Eika

tolisamarie said:


> I love the custom fireworks feature!!


THIS TOTALLY AWESOME!!


----------



## loveclove

Omg so cute! I wish i had more design space to do something similar


----------



## BalloonFight

This is so awesome and cute! Now I definitely want to do that for some of my villagers. The Stitches and Vladimir ones were my favorites.


----------



## SirSean

Pretty cute idea . All the bears together like that look great!


----------



## xxxxnatalie




----------



## SugarMage

I made baby yoda fireworks LOL


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had fun at the fireworks event.I got to see the enormous heads of my cats in the sky and the rest of the fireworks looked really good.However,some of my villagers had these yellow thingies shooting out of their heads.It was scary.


----------



## Chungus

*Here’s the spot in my house for the best friends I’ve made in New Horizons.*


----------



## Etown20

Marina relaxing with a drink on a summer day


----------



## Hanif1807

For the first time in my life i saw two villagers sitting on a bench. This never happened to me when i was still playing New Leaf





Finally got a good wallpaper from Saharah! This new wallpaper makes my bedroom even more comfortable  





Enjoying the calm night with Tammy. This is still one of my favorite spots in my island 



​


----------



## Aurita

It’s Bones’s birthday today!! Celebrating my lazy pup’s special day


----------



## YueClemes

My Beau got his new pet today


----------



## Etown20

Happy Birthday to Poppy!


----------



## Hanif1807

"I failed everything. Might as well just throw in the towel and delete the island"

Just kidding. This is just a demonstration of a Reaction i was received by Eloise recently XD


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Witnessed a double rainbow today!


----------



## Hedgehugs

In short, I now have eye-diabetes due to how sweet this whole event was. 
I missed literally everyone else's birthday so it was nice the first one I've got to see is Poppy's.


----------



## skarmoury

so ruby started singing a commercial jingle about vaulting poles


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sick?I dunno....he might just be hung over.I don't know why they don't just go to bed instead of stumbling around like a depressed zombie.





No,you're not dreaming about a dreamy dress that isn't a dreamy dress.


----------



## dizzy bone

tansan's favourite past time. two goalies just shooting balls at each other for 90 minutes





a fabrics and mattress shop has opened up shop in the old marketplace. 





the secondhand book shop moved next to the more fitting location, next to my soon to be book cafe





my new studio!! replaced my old guest room. I changed it because there were way too many beds in my house.


----------



## Larsi

Just a little tribute on my island to the Silly Old Bear


----------



## HungryForCereal

3am and contemplating life...


----------



## Yujian

Dr.Raddle has graced my humble island with his presence!



We are the cool kids Punchy!


----------



## Pyoopi

*Fireworks with pals*




*Quality time*





*Shooting stars with pals* featuring @dizzy bone (who dresses correctly in winter)




*Reneigh gets shoved down stairs by the girl gang*





*Second day of shooting stars* 




*I wish for a pirate ship so I can rob other islands, pleeeease!*


----------



## cucumberzest

Showing off some lovelies being musical. <3
Rasher

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291732493033304068Coco rocking out.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291731909601447936Olivia Part 1 & 2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291731139766259713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291731475100872705Eugene & Whitney

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291730362956001286


----------



## neoqueenserenity

_Cherry cannot see the haters._






would not have given her that stupid eye mask if she was gonna wear it _all the time_


----------



## Mick

I have a new favourite screenshot, I think. Honestly, it had to be done.


----------



## Hobowire

Movie studio is near done.  Criticism please.



Spoiler: Movie Studio









SET 1:  director and actor perspectives.





SET 2:  ?





SET 3:  Piranha and Great White don't mix but don't have enough Piranha model atm.





Dressing room





Agents office (Raymond's house with modifications)





viewing room




Edit: mods made a mess of it.   Comments are scattered all over the place. I made updated suggested by the community but I will not post photos. Sorry.


----------



## Imbri

Holy crow! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## sunset_succulent

your island is sooo creative! i’ve been there once for the bug off, and once in the dream world, and you just continue the good work! i would say that my favorite room is the first one. i am unsure if that is the main room but the lighting and furniture is wonderful!


----------



## Snowifer

It looks great! I like set 1 the most <3 

I think with the underwater set you could mess around with the lighting? Maybe lights off and high up studio lights with a bunch of different colors can make a good underwater look.


----------



## Karmahri

Yo you're actually so creative with your decorations! Great job!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Set 2 Godzilla vs. Mothra

Very nice


----------



## Dunquixote

All of the rooms look amazing! My favorite would definitely be the main room; love the vibe, lighting, choice in music, wallpaper. Everything really goes great. If only there were traffic light furniture. If you’re looking to fill it up more though, maybe add trash bags (black), garbage bin or can, or cardboard boxes. Personally, I’d keep it the way you have it though. 

I’m visiting your dream address right now. Nice choice of an item to substitute those DAL planes. 

Underwater room: Beautiful! Maybe add another shark and put it right in front of the jail bars -  (unless it makes it too crowded)? Aside from that and maybe filling the room in the middle, looks gorgeous. Too bad you can’t put the gigas clam on display without the tank.

For the screening room, did you not like any of the other music players to get the film maker item to fit? You could probably hide the other music players if you moved the simple panels down a space. I think it’s looks great though even without the film maker (can’t remember the name). 

Nice work again! Extremely creative!


----------



## marshallows

that looks amazing! i love the take on Raymond's room into a detective agent's office! the wallpaper definitely gives off that vibe and with the villager photos, it seriously completes the look! your movie studio puts Harv's island to shame lmao. 

great job! each theme are so fun


----------



## Bobthecat1

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Jhine7

Going for the full 8 houses I'm assuming. Job well done once again!


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan

That looks really cool


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

This is incredible! Set 1 is my personal favorite, and I love the spin you put on Raymond's office-themed house -- all the villager photos are the cherry on top. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Hobowire

Dunquixote said:


> All of the rooms look amazing! My favorite would definitely be the main room; love the vibe, lighting, choice in music, wallpaper. Everything really goes great. If only there were traffic light furniture. If you’re looking to fill it up more though, maybe add trash bags (black), garbage bin or can, or cardboard boxes. Personally, I’d keep it the way you have it though.
> 
> I’m visiting your dream address right now. Nice choice of an item to substitute those DAL planes.
> 
> Underwater room: Beautiful! Maybe add another shark and put it right in front of the jail bars -  (unless it makes it too crowded)? Aside from that and maybe filling the room in the middle, looks gorgeous. Too bad you can’t put the gigas clam on display without the tank.
> 
> For the screening room, did you not like any of the other music players to get the film maker item to fit? You could probably hide the other music players if you moved the simple panels down a space. I think it’s looks great though even without the film maker (can’t remember the name).
> 
> Nice work again! Extremely creative!




yea I'll prob add some trash bags or something to set I.  Not entirely sure yet.  Most of it stemmed from this room.

DAL planes?  you mean by Residential Service?  Initially was going to do a treasure hunt with them through out the island and give riddle but eh.

I really wish the great white shark model was bigger.  It's a little bit underwhelming.  I really like how they did the piranha model and might go with them entirely.  If I could suspend the GWS from the ceiling or place them on the wall that would have been amazing. so lemonade 

yea it difficult to find a music player that fits the room.  I wanted to place the simple screens on benches and stools.  lemonade.  I'll mess around with the other players.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Very creative and amazing! You must have put a lot of effort into it!
Is the office what you needed photos for?


----------



## Hobowire

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Very creative and amazing! You must have put a lot of effort into it!
> Is the office what you needed photos for?



I'm just a hoarder and a poor attempt at being a completionist.


----------



## Nefarious

I love the Godzilla vs Mothra set!
_Reminds me, I've been meaning to do a Godzilla movie marathon._


----------



## Lotusblossom

I love the dressing room and everything so neat! I love to see new stuff that i wouldve never thought off!! Awesome perspective


----------



## Nami

This is a really cool idea!!


----------



## wanderlust//

this is so cool omg


----------



## TaylaJade

I love this idea! It’s so well done!! I especially love the screening room, it looks very realistic. I turned my Harv’s island into a movie studio but I haven’t put nearly as much effort into the sets as you have. I made the first room a green room with catering services, trophies and posters of my “actors”.


----------



## Larsi

neoqueenserenity said:


> _Cherry cannot see the haters._
> 
> View attachment 299689
> 
> 
> would not have given her that stupid eye mask if she was gonna wear it _all the time_



Hahha nooooo. I got Goose from someone but that person had giften him the DAL-mask. He was wearing it everyday while walking outside... it looks so stupid haha. So I let him go to get an original back again later


----------



## Pendragon1980

neoqueenserenity said:


> _Cherry cannot see the haters._
> 
> View attachment 299689
> 
> Well now I have to give punchy one.
> 
> 
> would not have given her that stupid eye mask if she was gonna wear it _all the time_


----------



## loveclove

Amazing! First set is my favorite, also the screening room, and I loved the creative use of villager's photos!


----------



## HungryForCereal

ahh i can't, im dead, stop it. 

i love your first room! its like viewing a secret movie in a secret alley. totally vibing it

for your mothra and godzilla room, maybe add campfires to depict that devastating destruction they've caused

as for your sea room, it needs more work but i cant pinpoint what exactly.


----------



## g u a v a

omg... the first room is incredible.

only feedback i have is maybe trying to design the monster/server room to be see from the thinner side? that way you could have more depth in the frame to place the servers more like a city


----------



## Roxxy

Hobowire said:


> bump


Promise to look later


----------



## SirSean

I still have to visit sometime to see all your cool creations . I really like your viewing room.


----------



## kikotoot

The dressing room is my favourite! it hits the vibe so well (which floor did you use there?  ). My only real criticism, and even then, it's 50/50, is that the first photo is a bit too symmetric. It works, but half the time I'm thinking of the vibe it's hitting, the other half I'm thinking about how it's so symmetric  It could be intentional though and still works super well!


----------



## lulu9956

So fun and detailed! What a cool idea!


----------



## Hobowire

HungryForCereal said:


> ahh i can't, im dead, stop it.
> 
> i love your first room! its like viewing a secret movie in a secret alley. totally vibing it
> 
> for your mothra and godzilla room, maybe add campfires to depict that devastating destruction they've caused
> 
> as for your sea room, it needs more work but i cant pinpoint what exactly.




i'll try a campfire. ty



guav@ said:


> omg... the first room is incredible.
> 
> only feedback i have is maybe trying to design the monster/server room to be see from the thinner side? that way you could have more depth in the frame to place the servers more like a city



not sure how to make it thinner.  i'll try to remove some servers to see how it looks or turn em.ty



kikotoot said:


> The dressing room is my favourite! it hits the vibe so well (which floor did you use there?  ). My only real criticism, and even then, it's 50/50, is that the first photo is a bit too symmetric. It works, but half the time I'm thinking of the vibe it's hitting, the other half I'm thinking about how it's so symmetric  It could be intentional though and still works super well!



ill try staggering the photos. ty


----------



## Larsi

haha great job Hobowire  Really love the sets!


----------



## g u a v a

Hobowire said:


> not sure how to make it thinner.  i'll try to remove some servers to see how it looks or turn em.ty



o i meant place the director/camera on one of the shorter walls (left or right side if you're looking at your screenshot) and have the set facing that direction, it would give you more depth in the shot.


----------



## kikotoot

"ill try staggering the photos. ty" (because I don't know how to quote)
Oh no the photos being entered are fine! Meant more just the lamp posts and cameras and the black screen behind the bench (maybe if there was a 1 square wide thing behind the bench would be cool).

(so what's the tea on the dressing room floor  )


----------



## Hobowire

guav@ said:


> o i meant place the director/camera on one of the shorter walls (left or right side if you're looking at your screenshot) and have the set facing that direction, it would give you more depth in the shot.




oh i could try that.  i'll remove a couple of servers on the left side and see how it looks. ty.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 9, 2020



kikotoot said:


> "ill try staggering the photos. ty" (because I don't know how to quote)
> Oh no the photos being entered are fine! Meant more just the lamp posts and cameras and the black screen behind the bench (maybe if there was a 1 square wide thing behind the bench would be cool).
> 
> (so what's the tea on the dressing room floor  )



i think the black screen is the door the backroom but not entirely sure.   I'll probably move the bench a tile to the left to not have it line up with the crosswalk.


----------



## HappyTails

For real, the struggles are real.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Who needs shoes when you've got hooves.









My Able Sisters had a ton of kimonos for sale the other day.


----------



## HappyTails

Even though I have a perfectly good museum right there, I'm just going to let these bugs and fish sit outside. Enjoying their last bit of outside life before they are unceremoniously shoved into the museum.


----------



## HappyTails

Present: Don't mind me, I'm just floating by....


----------



## Hanif1807

Moved the playground area from the front of the Museum to behind the Campsite. I tried putting up another popcorn machine but Dotty just didn't wanna get out from the place where i wanted it to put to lol





The new bridge ceremony with fireworks were a real treat





Added two new custom fireworks for yesterday's fireworks show; Tornado logo and Dotty's face because she asked me to lol


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CDsSfuMp6We/
​


----------



## Hobowire

I tried the placing the cam the long way and it didn't look right as you enter the room.  I moved the bench half tile to the left.


----------



## Ichiban

its been a very long time since ive posted in here, think im gonna start getting active again



poor raymond still getting bullied while I was away



gave him some confidence though


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cats like sparkly things.





I am a sunset.


----------



## yoohamsta

This is so creative! I've seen movie theatre and stage theatre rooms but haven't seen an entire movie studio house yet. Love the monster battle action film set one lol and the idea of using villager photos as headshots in the agents office


----------



## Katzenjammer

This comment is a bit late, but I just wanted to say, WOW! These are so great and creative and fun and clever! Thanks for sharing! =^.^=


----------



## Marte

Never have I ever had a sunset this golden. Nintendo, AMAZING JOB​




Lovelovelovelove
​



Octavian makes his pout 10x better everytime I take pictures of him. You go king!​


----------



## CrestFallen

This is actually really really cool! There’s so much effort put in  my only criticism is maybe change the color of the Godzilla moster statue from red to black. Honestly though this is super cool!


----------



## Bcat

I have no clever or witty comment to offer. I just reallllllly love this picture of me and Marina:


----------



## Hobowire

CrestFallen said:


> This is actually really really cool! There’s so much effort put in  my only criticism is maybe change the color of the Godzilla moster statue from red to black. Honestly though this is super cool!




Ill change it to black and try it out  ty


----------



## Katie0391

Said goodbye to Octavian so threw him a party on Harv's island









Found this little dude to replace him!





My first photo was my absolute babe Diana! <3 Then preceeded to get Marina's, Kidd's and Renee's (I desperately gave them all wrapped assessed fossils!)




Gave Marina a mermaid dress. It did not disappoint


----------



## Larsi

Sorry I just had to share this... Look how cute she is <3


----------



## ForgottenT

*Waiting for the bus.*


----------



## skarmoury

ForgottenT said:


> *Waiting for the bus.*
> View attachment 301670


wow that looks AMAZING!!! I'd love to have a peek at your island someday  I'm also trying to go for an urban Japanese theme but I am struggling 

Anyway, I finished majority of my little train station today! Still waiting for the flowers to grow but I'm liking the look so far 





(dont worry Bea is okay, there are stopblocks to keep the trains from hitting her ksjdjskd)


----------



## Nicole.

Had a few too many dreams last night



Spoiler


----------



## Etown20

Marina in her blouse and hat today


----------



## ForgottenT

skarmoury said:


> wow that looks AMAZING!!! I'd love to have a peek at your island someday  I'm also trying to go for an urban Japanese theme but I am struggling
> 
> Anyway, I finished majority of my little train station today! Still waiting for the flowers to grow but I'm liking the look so far View attachment 301909View attachment 301910
> 
> (dont worry Bea is okay, there are stopblocks to keep the trains from hitting her ksjdjskd)


Thank you 
Your island looks nice and unique too!
You're free to come visit sometime but there's really not much at all on my island yet, but I am thinking about making a journal, and upload a dream address and update it along the way, although my country (Denmark) Is in the middle of a heat wave right now, and it's 32C 90F degrees in my apartment all day, so I'm not working that hard on my island right now.


----------



## skarmoury

Woohoo, finished the road in front of my train station today! I couldn't take good pics since it was raining, but I suppose there's a different charm to the rain too. 
(featuring Felicity in her anime school girl uniform!)


----------



## angelacross98

I have very recently became obsessed with taking photos of my island


----------



## Lanstar

I got my first blue rose today - followed by a second one!


----------



## Sharksheep

In an attempt to help with my reading comprehension, I changed the language on my switch. It is very hard when I only know like half the grammar and vocabulary. Raymond is Jack and Apollo is still Apollo. It makes Isabelle morning announcements more interesting since it takes 10 times as long for me to get through it now that I'm trying to read it.


----------



## Roxxy

and I thought I looked good today


----------



## Hanif1807

Not once, but twice i caught my villagers in a duet


----------



## Nunnafinga

It looks like I'll have to stage an intervention for poor Static.


----------



## Etown20

Poppy's outfit today


----------



## Marte

Nunnafinga said:


> It looks like I'll have to stage an intervention for poor Static.










*I'm in TEARS*


----------



## Mairmalade

Working on some villager yards. Hooking my girl Blanche up with a private retreat.   The rose/mum on the right look out of place. Will likely change those up for a lily/more windflowers or something. Hoping to find a deer scare to replace the garden faucet in the back.


----------



## YueClemes

Sunbathing ~


----------



## Hanif1807

Enjoying morning breeze with Lucy





When you sit on the wrong chair


----------



## Etown20

When your watering can matches your outfit


----------



## Nunnafinga

The best-dressed cephalopod on the island.





My Filbert is dressed like a used car salesman.


----------



## Serabee

Found this while looking through my pictures. I have no memory of taking it, but I love it  Ursala and Dobie are my two Amiibo villagers (who I adore and will always be in my town/on my island) and they actually seem to get along really well. Like, they're exchange insults, but playfully. And here they are just chilling. They seem like the type of pals that can just hang out... and no one even needs to say anything. It's never awkward. Just totally natural. And Dobie's enjoying life and a delicious peach lassi. Ursala appears to be contemplating her soda. Is it too sweet? Is it flat? Is she concerned about the sugar content? We may never know... You can practically hear the conversation:
Ursala: Hey, Dob... does this taste funny to you?
Dobie: ...Eh? Sorry, you say something?

(and I also found this pic of Merry in Julian's house that I'm using as an avatar now!)​


----------



## Fruitcup

My boy Chief <3


----------



## P. Star

I redid a large portion of my island, and I wanted to share!


----------



## Marte

Filbert: *surprised Pikachu face*​


----------



## WalceDony

I believe I haven't posted this here yet- only on the discord.
It's a diner room that I only finished a few days back, please let me know if you have any ideas on how I could make it better!


----------



## Katgamer

A r i a n e said:


> (reposting from other thread)
> 
> i'm so excited to see everyone's photos omg!
> my copy arrived a day early, i've been having so much fun ;_;


This looks adorable!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



WalceDony said:


> I believe I haven't posted this here yet- only on the discord.
> It's a diner room that I only finished a few days back, please let me know if you have any ideas on how I could make it better!
> View attachment 304560


This is adorable I would love to come here

	Post automatically merged: Aug 18, 2020



Origami said:


> its been a very long time since ive posted in here, think im gonna start getting active again
> View attachment 300944
> poor raymond still getting bullied while I was away
> View attachment 300946
> gave him some confidence though


Bob did that to punchy and still bullies him


----------



## Hanif1807

a farewell party for Hippeux. I know alot of people dislike him, but he's like my bro





I invited one of my first 10 villagers in NL town to my NH island. Welcome back home, Erik!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Thanks.I am enjoying this tube top.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Nunnafinga said:


> Thanks.I am enjoying this tube top.


The pirate hat makes the outfit


----------



## WigginsFTW

_“Snake.. please don’t make a smoothie made out of gunpowder-“_
I’m currently drawing him giving a thumbs up  holding a specialty gunpowder smoothie! I’ll be posting it in the museum when it’s done. Stay tuned!


----------



## Khaelis

So, been using an online tool to draw out my newest island terraforming endeavours and this is what I've got so far. I like where it's going, so thought I'd share as well as look for a couple suggestions, perhaps. 

For the most part, the left side of the river is mostly finished. It still needs a bit more tweaking to be more natural looking, namely making some areas more rugged and less curved. I also need to put another incline near my player's house leading up to the third tier cliff near it.

As for the right side of the river, I'm not too sure what I'm going to do with it. I have a few ideas, but I need to make sure they'll work out due to the eight incline limit as I only have four left. I'm sure I'll make it work out easily, as the right side will be more built up and won't need as many inclines. The hard part is actually making it look natural without being overly bulky.






Anyways, yeah. Sorry for making ANOTHER one of these threads, I just don't really have anything else to talk about, let alone make threads about and landscaping/terraforming is something I'm just really into.


----------



## WalceDony

It's been a couple days since my last post in this thread and I got a couple more photos!
Firstly we have simply me coming across Carmen and Marina chatting, I just thought it was so cute because of the rain!



Secondly there's something that I can't really explain well, some sort of television worship area that I came across when visiting another players island. As you can tell by the photo, I loved it nonetheless.


----------



## Hanif1807

Um, you might need to find a better place to do it, Vesta XD 





Sitting with Dotty in front of the museum
I forgot who gave that shirt to Dotty, but i adore it when she wears it


----------



## Khaelis

Okay, had a surge of inspiration and my brain went straight to work, and here's the result:





I'm going to map out the lakes later tonight.


----------



## Corrie

I really like how the river goes through the middle and you have your island split that way instead of horizontal like most I've seen. It almost makes me wanna try that haha.


----------



## Khaelis

Corrie said:


> I really like how the river goes through the middle and you have your island split that way instead of horizontal like most I've seen. It almost makes me wanna try that haha.



Tried to go for a valley that breaks off into little mountainous areas, and I think I did it well enough. Glad you like it!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

This is a really unique map! Makes me think of the Grand Canyon, except green of course. X) Keep us posted about your progress!


----------



## Khaelis

TheSillyPuppy said:


> This is a really unique map! Makes me think of the Grand Canyon, except green of course. X) Keep us posted about your progress!



Yup, will do! I'm planning on remaking my island journal thread after I get the foundation built up. I got a bit overwhelmed with my first one because I felt the need to have to share every little tweak I did to the landscaping and I eventually just stopped update it actively. Decided to take a different route of completely planning it out, getting it built up and just sharing the stuff I _*add *_to it, AKA the aesthetics.

I still have four more houses and two facilities to move still, so I won't be able to get started for at least another six days. Slowly getting there, though I will definitely post here again later tonight once I plan out the various lakes and potentially any last minute tweaks to the landscape I may (and likely will) do.


----------



## saucySheep

aye cute!! also, i think you have the exact same og island map layout as me :O the river outlets are in the same place and so is the RS and airport. Neat how you've manipulated a map that I've been struggling with since i unlocked terraforming lol. I just dislike the limitations of where the RS is and the outlets ; v ; 

btw what app/website is that? I'd love to try it


----------



## Feraligator

Khaelis said:


> Okay, had a surge of inspiration and my brain went straight to work, and here's the result:
> 
> View attachment 306257
> 
> I'm going to map out the lakes later tonight.


Looks cool dude

But are those orange strips bridges?
They won't work in game because the river needs to be straight on either side, just to let you know


----------



## Khaelis

saucySheep said:


> aye cute!! also, i think you have the exact same og island map layout as me :O the river outlets are in the same place and so is the RS and airport. Neat how you've manipulated a map that I've been struggling with since i unlocked terraforming lol. I just dislike the limitations of where the RS is and the outlets ; v ;
> 
> btw what app/website is that? I'd love to try it



The beaches and edges of the grass aren't EXACT, I had to draw it to look similar. The basalt rocks aren't even the same, I'm just using this as a base guideline. 

I believe the site is called "Happy Island Designer", its basically an online paint tool that lets you draw the island out, you can even take a screenshot of your island map and upload it to the site as an overlay to draw over it. You can save your progress as a .png file and re-upload that to continue your work should you clear your cache and lose the progress. Very simple to use once you get the hang of it.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 19, 2020



Jez said:


> Looks cool dude
> 
> But are those orange strips bridges?
> They won't work in game because the river needs to be straight on either side, just to let you know



Yeah, those are bridges. Didn't like the graphic they used for the bridges so I just drew them out. I'm well aware, this is just a guideline I can follow. Things on here won't be exact, I'll make small adjustments where needed.


----------



## lawnClippings

I use this designer sometimes too, but I can never get my lines and areas that pretty and neat looking. How you do it?

I think it's a very cool looking map. I love the multiple levels (though I've always liked that about the Animal Crossing games, but I do like seeing other players making use of them and creating their own in New Horizons).


----------



## Khaelis

lawnClippings said:


> I use this designer sometimes too, but I can never get my lines and areas that pretty and neat looking. How you do it?
> 
> I think it's a very cool looking map. I love the multiple levels (though I've always liked that about the Animal Crossing games, but I do like seeing other players making use of them and creating their own in New Horizons).



Honestly, just a lot of trial and error. Don't be afraid to have jagged edges, either. Stick a few corner parts in the mix and don't be entirely reliant on curved cliff edges and don't be afraid to go straight across or down a few tiles now and then as well.

A lot of the nicer islands you see in dreams or floating around on sites like Tumblr, Twitter and even on here do a similar thing as I've mentioned above. Every island needs a bit of jaggedness in them to look more natural and not entirely man-made.


----------



## Pendragon1980

Pascal hit home with this one.


----------



## HappyTails

Nothing to see here, just the airport entrance I've been working on for the last few hours.


----------



## Olly7

My cafe at the back of the museum is now open for business


----------



## Khaelis

Well, I got around to putting down all the little lakes in various areas. Here's what it ended up looking like: 





The shapes aren't set in stone, and I imagine only a few of them will be exact copies. Most will likely vary slightly, or shift in position a little.


----------



## meo

So adorable. Hope you'll upload the dream once it's done for real, looks like it'll be really cool to explore!


----------



## xTurnip

I love how your island's map looks! It's fairly natural and looks so unique.

Please update your dream sometime, I'd love to take a look!


----------



## psiJordan

Really cool idea with the valley! 

Would you be going with standard nature decorations? Kinda reminds me of the mountainous deserts from Breath of the Wild, it’d be cool to see an island with an environment like that!


----------



## Khaelis

psiJordan said:


> Really cool idea with the valley!
> 
> Would you be going with standard nature decorations? Kinda reminds me of the mountainous deserts from Breath of the Wild, it’d be cool to see an island with an environment like that!



I'm unsure right now. Perhaps? It is an easy theme, and it is probably the theme that best fits this style of landscaping.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I spent 10 minutes waiting for a star to fall. Worth waiting for it, don’t ya think?


----------



## YueClemes

SLeeping outside like this... my baby Erik lol


----------



## Etown20

Ketchup in a hat


----------



## saucySheep

I've been using the website, it's super helpful


----------



## Ras




----------



## Chungus

I somehow cultivated Graham to be a walking meme... Behold!


----------



## Khaelis

It #$$%ing exists!!! THE CICADA SHELL EXISTS!!


----------



## Pyoopi

I committed a crime today by breaking and entering Norma's home, lol.

Step one: enter when curtains are closed





Step two: look for the goods





Step three: leave like nothing happened


----------



## saschii74

Can I ask you how you got the stalls flush against the walls but still display bottles in the back? Are those custom pattern on panels? How did you do that?


----------



## saucySheep

Noice. I likey. 
What it lacks is a huge comfy couch for the drunkards to crash on


----------



## Khaelis

I got this shirt from the Bug-Off and I love it.


----------



## Weiland

The fireworks festival was tonight! I spent it with a friend I've known since I was in primary school. Raymond said something far too relatable and I wore my in-game queen outfit.


----------



## Sophie23

Where do you think I should put a pool area?


----------



## Pendragon1980

This might be my new life motto.


----------



## Katie0391

2 little goat buddies













Pietro's fitting in well. I'm so happy I found him


----------



## HappyTails

I totally landed on money rock island during one of my Mystery Tours last night.






Also, I forgot to share this photo when I took it the other day. I love the orange sunset.


----------



## Nooblord

Summer vibes


----------



## Khaelis

ffklkflgdjf FINALLY FOUND THIS LITTLE BUGGER





Now to find that darn giant trevally...


----------



## Etown20

Poppy in a do-rag


----------



## Nunnafinga

Salt & peppa bunnies













All the notoriety has made Raymond a bit delusional.


----------



## Hanif1807

Winter is finally over! i had enough with it lol. Gonna prepare myself for Spring





Nice pun, Dotty


----------



## Bilaz

It's perfect


----------



## Etown20

Lolly admiring a butterfly


----------



## Khaelis

Wolfgang literally just swore, lol. 





"dadburn" can mean various things such as "goddamn" or some other more vulgar words depending on your opinions. XD


----------



## Khaelis

Freakin' finally!! Ugh.


----------



## HappyTails

Moon River's new park.


----------



## YueClemes

Birthday girl xD


----------



## HappyTails

My revamped park. It took me 45 minutes alone just to get that river part right so it wouldn't look too awkward. The decorating and fence laying took 30 minutes or so.

This is one section











And across the bridge to the other side.






I'm eventually going to change the layout of the fencing and change the type of fencing (iron fencing doesn't really work here), but other than that, I love how it turned out. My last park was cool, but this park is a lot cooler.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nuclear weapons testing at a nearby island.





New Horizons Dizzy remembers the good times we had in New Leaf.





I adopted a stray dog.Cute,eh?


----------



## YueClemes

I'm glad how Agnes's house became exactly like i want <3


----------



## Etown20

Marina's beach yard at day and night


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's Audie's birthday today.A starry eyed Octavian was her guest.





Lolly came visiting the other day complete with mouse guts and fish head sandwich.





I saw this while I was visiting my first island via the Dream Suite.I'm guessing that this is the Evening Star(Venus)since I saved my dream island at dusk but I've never seen it during normal gameplay.


----------



## Xane_MM

Though none of these are recent, here's four rooms (two of my house, two of Mary, my alt. female character's house). I think my house overall has better rooms here, but Mary's cherry blossom room looks good.


----------



## BananaMan

I was OBSESSED with today's skies. I couldn't even resist the urge to take a nap in Flora's backyard.

(Sorry for the picture overload. I finally made a Twitter account just to have access to my pictures and I'm going crazy with taking them)


----------



## kindakooky

I have loads of little seating areas dotted about my island and yet this is where Claudia chose to sit and eat her ice cream the other day:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Big Bear Birthday Bash with power couple Pinky and Nate.





Yay.......fireworks.





The Dread Pirate Jarupa.


----------



## YueClemes

Chilly noon xD


----------



## Imbri

My friend showed me a post the other day of a cave entrance someone made (I think it was a FB post, but don't quote me). We both loved it and decided to incorporate it into our islands.

I spent all day farming stone, but got it done. I placed it near my goddess sanctuary and am pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Oh MAN that’s awesome! How did you get the back of the cave dark? I might have to add an entrance in my forest...


----------



## Serabee

Ooh, cool idea!

So, is that a stone arch in front of some panels, then?


----------



## SmrtLilCookie

I saw this somewhere else as well, maybe on YouTube, but I loved it and I’m so excited to see you did this! We’ll definitely need a quick note on how you made this


----------



## Sheydra

Very nice, I’m blown away by some of cool designs people,have done.


----------



## saucySheep

ahh so neat!!!! it'd be cool if that was a legit entrance into a cave


----------



## Imbri

Serabee is right - the stone arch in front of 2 black simple panels, customized solid black. The pic I saw had another cliff level, but I was already up one, so that was out. I thought the lion-dog looked like a guardian, and I added the garden rock, mossy garden stone, and tall garden rock to each side to fill it in.


----------



## Serabee

Imbri said:


> Serabee is right - the stone arch in front of 2 black simple panels, customized solid black. The pic I saw had another cliff level, but I was already up one, so that was out. I thought the lion-dog looked like a guardian, and I added the garden rock, mossy garden stone, and tall garden rock to each side to fill it in.


Man, I thought those panels were super boring when I first saw them, but they're surprisingly versatile!


----------



## saucySheep

Serabee said:


> Man, I thought those panels were super boring when I first saw them, but they're surprisingly versatile!


I remember my friend got one from a balloon and I was like BRUUH YEHSHSH THOSE ARE SO LIT and she was like wut


----------



## Serabee

saucySheep said:


> I remember my friend got one from a balloon and I was like BRUUH YEHSHSH THOSE ARE SO LIT and she was like wut


Yah, I just remembered I was going to take a cute pic of Merry with them before she moves (she's my next to move... hopefully) but I need a couple more colors options of them 

I'm gonna stage a pic on Harv's island so it looks like she's a popstar in front of a huge crowd, with (simple panel) curtains on either side


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

saucySheep said:


> I remember my friend got one from a balloon and I was like BRUUH YEHSHSH THOSE ARE SO LIT and she was like wut


I’ve gotten two in this season alone from balloons. Now I have a use for one of em!


----------



## saucySheep

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve gotten two in this season alone from balloons. Now I have a use for one of em!


Lol u gonna copy dis idea (im jk bro)
they're cool bc u can use them as like extra walls or something if u wanted to lol. ive seen people use them as doors and they look preeettyy epic


----------



## Imbri

saucySheep said:


> they're cool bc u can use them as like extra walls or something if u wanted to lol. ive seen people use them as doors and they look preeettyy epic


I love the ones that look like French doors. Or trellises in a cafe. They really are versatile.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

saucySheep said:


> Lol u gonna copy dis idea (im jk bro)
> they're cool bc u can use them as like extra walls or something if u wanted to lol. ive seen people use them as doors and they look preeettyy epic


Oh I’ve been stating that Evwirt has a cave so this is perfect for it! I’m not completely copying the design anyways lol


----------



## Nooblord

Coziness intensifies...


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

Sorry for the bad quality ;v;
Caught my two favorite cats hanging out and being adorable!


----------



## Chungus

Dom's exploring the bug museum late at night!


----------



## Le Ham

As you should be.


----------



## Livia

double rainbow! Papi was standing on a bench to look at it. I’m not sure if that was a glitch or not, but it looked cute!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Movie costumes:





Kill Bill Vol.1 





The Princess Bride





Bohemian Rhapsody





Risky Business





Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Nicole.

Imbri said:


> My friend showed me a post the other day of a cave entrance someone made (I think it was a FB post, but don't quote me). We both loved it and decided to incorporate it into our islands.
> 
> I spent all day farming stone, but got it done. I placed it near my goddess sanctuary and am pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 315003



This is amazing! It actually looks like some kind of portal to another island or something lol.


----------



## Dunquixote

Edit: Never mind. Decided to remove it from twitter since I don’t think anyone is really interested in it. Might post it again later. For now: here’s the conversation that made me laugh when I talked to Rocco in @JSS ’s town

Rocco was telling me about @JSS’s title.








I really wish I took a picture of him in the bunny day outfit. I can’t remember which outfit he was wearing, otherwise I’d use his amiibo card and dress him up at Harv’s studio (still wouldn’t be the same).


----------



## BananaMan

Another pic dump. Sorry!

My basement has somehow become the coziest room in the house. Especially for late night tv. It's also my first fully furnished room! 




Enjoying my new front yard on a nice rainy evening. Can you tell purple is my favorite color?




Testing out how some October designs I made look. I know they're not much but I tend to struggle artistically so I'm actually really proud of how they turned out. (Can't take credit for Tyra though)




I gave Octavian this catchphrase about a month ago. It was supposed to be a temporary joke but I ended up completely forgetting about it. I never really talk to him I guess. So today when I gave him an octopus and THIS was his reaction... it took me a moment to collect myself.


----------



## HappyTails

Wow, my newly revamped airport entrance turned out way better than I thought.

Old airport entrance




New airport entrance
Of course a bridge will be placed there.









Bonus pic of the river that I really love


----------



## Le Ham

Golden hour photo shoot with the one & only


----------



## Marte

Lazy thursday​


----------



## YueClemes

Marte said:


> View attachment 317713
> Lazy thursday​


I really like Admiral lol Just i dun have any slots left. Really wish they add more slot so i can bring him home


----------



## Hanif1807

Sitting with my New Leaf buddy eating a lollipop. Mitzi peeked into the pic


----------



## Nooblord

Completed some outdoor extensions of the museum, as well as my outdoor restaurant.

Learn about nautical history and ships at this outdoor exhibit: Gulliver’s Rock.





Wits’ End’s Marine Rescue Center: Volunteer to take care of injured aquatic life and learn what you can do to keep our oceans clean and our sea creatures safe.





Right outside the museum is a rock garden. Learn about geology, and the different uses of precious resources from mother Earth.





Really happy with how our restaurant turned out. Been trying to come up with a name for it for the longest time, then it dawned on me to name it after the snapping turtle I caught for a pet: Shelly Ann. It’s super fitting because turtles have shells and the restaurant has somewhat of a shell theme, if you didn’t notice.


----------



## YueClemes

My fav buddy on a lazy morning lol


----------



## Antonio

I love it when it rains.


----------



## Kars

I live in Washington State and decorated my island to feel like a nice little hike here. With photoshop I made it even more like home!




*my state is on fire lol*


----------



## DragonLatios

Cool you can make your island Look


Kars said:


> I live in Washington State and decorated my island to feel like a nice little hike here. With photoshop I made it even more like home!View attachment 318162
> 
> *my state is on fire lol*


 Cool You can Make your Island Look like Fallout 3 setting for halloween


----------



## oak

It looks great! The natural path is definitely fitting. Also I'm sorry to hear about the wildfires in your state. I'm right above you in BC and the air smells like campfire.


----------



## Kars

oak said:


> It looks great! The natural path is definitely fitting. Also I'm sorry to hear about the wildfires in your state. I'm right above you in BC and the air smells like campfire.


ah thanks! I plan on working on it a LOT more, I just posted for the meme to make light of the situation haha


----------



## Insulaire

Yep, I see his wooden teeth and chopped down cherry tree!









































Oh, _that_ Washington


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Washington State is such a beautiful state, shame about the wildfires


----------



## _Rainy_

Yup, it looks like home. Good work.


----------



## faerie

Looks amazing! I'm sorry for anyone that has this effecting them


----------



## supernerd

OMG well this is a neat effect and your screenshot is dope, but I hope you're ok @Kars.


----------



## Khaelis

Wolfgang's house is literally right there, Beau... Heck, pretty sure he's wandering around just off-screen, too!


----------



## Licorice




----------



## HappyTails

Nan's new front yard. Not spectacular but I don't think she really cares. 






Kyle really likes that Waterfall. He's been standing there for the 20 minutes it took me to decorate around Nan's house.






I love this spot. My new favorite spot 






And last but not least.


----------



## Bekaa

Recently created this relaxing spot. When I think of the perfect day, it usually involves a picnic and bbq.


----------



## DaisyFan

I'll say that K.K. Slider is amazing!


----------



## Roxxy

My in house dream suite (inspired by Julian )


----------



## Hanif1807

*I'm pretty much happy with my island entrance





the second rock finally got in. Now i'll wait a year for the third one to get in





...Why?



*​


----------



## Pendragon1980

Willow enjoying the enjoy on my wish area.


----------



## Le Ham

Here is 30 seconds of me displaying my epic AC gamer skills


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303925732364615680


----------



## Serabee

Finally got around to putting together these screenshots I took!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, a bit of explanation- I ended up letting Merry leave my island not long ago after having her since I started my island, basically. But I wanted to give her a proper send-off. So, I did a photoshoot! Here (from top left to bottom right) is:
-Merry's goodbye party
-The final goodbye
-The reason Merry left- to be a SUPERSTAR 
-My character reminiscing about our her friend​


----------



## Nunnafinga

_"I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert, you can remember your name
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain......."




_
Ah,but you do my ungulate friend.Your job is to behave in a pretentious manner and say goofy stuff.


_



_
The Sleeping Judy


----------



## Le Ham

So, um, I spent months on and off trying to breed purple windflowers. They were the last flowers I needed. I made myself a small controlled area to breed them in. I tried for months. Had 6 or so hybrid reds I was watering constantly. Nothing. Eventually I gave up and just bought some purples off of somebody here so I could finish my purple flower path and move on. Sold all the hybrid reds to the Nooklings afterward. Done.

Today, the game has decided to mock me to my face.


----------



## Dunquixote

It rained today and I tted just now and found gold roses. I thought they only grew when you water the plans with a golden watering can. Someone did water them with a golden can about a week ago, but I thought the gold roses would only grow the next day if at all. (Sorry if this is something I should have known; since I didn’t have the can and won’t be for awhile, I didn’t look up anything to do with the gold roses). Well, regardless, this was a nice surprise even though they don’t look as good in NH as in NL.


----------



## Khaelis

Well, Wolfgang just taught Beau how to swear. Darn it, Wolfgang...













Wolfgang is going to slowly corrupt Beau, I just know it.


----------



## An0nn




----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

_*i'M SO SHOCKED?!?!?!!? 
I'M STUNNED*_
i was about to cry when i saw him lmao​


----------



## Roxxy

Help, what should I do here ??


----------



## saucySheep

Roxxy said:


> Help, what should I do here ??
> 
> View attachment 319418


flower garden


----------



## Roxxy

saucySheep said:


> flower garden


Nice idea, got so many flowers might be a good way to organise and make a feature


----------



## Seelie

Kiki is an absolute precious angel and I just love her to pieces.


----------



## OiGuessWho

Seeing as I've posted a few of my rooms up on this site already, I thought I'd post a house tour!




The front yard! I got a beach front property. Zen Garden to the left, normal garden to the right, beach picnic out front!


Spoiler: Hallway








You might've seen this room already. The front room is designed so I can basically run in and do anything I need to right here.


Spoiler: Workshop/Office








The Office to the right is just a sit down area, but I can sort out clothing and crafting in the Workshop to the left. Left of the hallway is the bathroom, right is the living room, the back room is the kitchen, upstairs is the bedroom and the basement is the art room.


Spoiler: Kitchen








The kitchen! It's a bit crammed, an I probably have too many stoves, but hey, I enjoy cooking.  Pizza anyone?


Spoiler: Living Room








The Living room! Also doubles as a trophy room. I keep all my trophies and villager pictures here. There's a board-game and some cushions on the floor that are a bit obscured in this picture.


Spoiler: Bathroom








The bathroom! This room's a bit lighter in tone than the rest of the house, but I like it. Got a lot of sailor-y and fishing memorabilia. Also a cute Umbrella Octopus!


Spoiler: Art Room








The Art-room! A recent addition.  Here's where I'll keep my DIY's and Turnips. It also just looks very neat. (Though most of the art is fake )


Spoiler: Bedroom








And last but certainly not least, my messy, messy bedroom!  I keep way too many pets and tend to leave socks everywhere  Also it's a bit of mix of my love of cute and morbid, with skulls, Bubblegum K.k, tarantulas, Panda, cobwebs, Plushies and a Giant Isopod 

And that concludes the tour! Any Questions?


----------



## KittenNoir

I also have a beach front house  I like all the skulls and the decor you have you can tell that you put a lot of work into your lovely house


----------



## buny

omgggg it looks SO GOOD ;o; i love your living room, small and cozy! and your bathroom!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Shadow bunny





Is this a glitch?One of my yellow tulips is shaped just like a baby duck.





Yep,sometimes when things get slow on the island,Audie likes to lift weights and insert her snout into solid objects.Fun.


----------



## An0nn




----------



## Whitewinterkingdom

so I made a video about how I made my haunted kitchen in my haunted house and wanted to share. Please like the video if you watch it.
i thought it came out pretty cool.


----------



## BigBadButterfree

So I always used to think people that moved their rocks to one place were crazy, but then I thought of a way I could do it that would be different and match my town. Town is called Solfège and my pathways look like music notes in some places. Well, I arranged my rocks into a natural sign, and I think it turned out well. However, I'm not sure if I should use the walls around it or not.



Spoiler: No walls













Spoiler: With walls


----------



## xara

ahh your house looks lovely! i especially love your front yard and bathroom


----------



## marshallows

love what you did for your art room! looks like an amazing space to spend hours being creative in. nice job!


----------



## Princess

my rock garden!! a wip


----------



## Le Ham

One of my latest design challenges has been deciding what to do with my museum entrance. Because of the limited space I've given the area, I hesitate to put a big dinosaur fossil in the middle because a) they don't look right facing forward instead of sideways, and b) I like having the space to walk around. So instead here are these dinosaur screens I've roped off, lol. Maybe I could replace with dunkles or T-rex heads? Idk how silly those would look vs the screens.

In front of that I was thinking of having a small cafe... stand... thing, but that might need more room than I have, so maybe just generic outdoor seating by the river. The tables are different colors to help me decide which one I like better for the area (probably the black). I might take the juramaia and coprolite and put them on the tables, idk. Otherwise I'll just pick flowers...

And, um, the yellow roses are probably not permanent. I'll likely put gold or white roses there.

I took this photo because I'd just put that bench there and suddenly everything felt much nicer looking. Benches are wonderful things.


----------



## 6iixx

I.. I really don't know if I should feel flattered or offended right now?


----------



## Mick

I have a second character. Here is Ursala talking bad about me behind my back. I am right here you know, Ursala. 
she may be right though


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yes,this is particular to the breed:Only Dalmatians can achieve a state of Zen and levitate.





An exciting evening spent with Aunt Gala reading Shakespeare and listening to Glenn Miller records on the Victrola.





Little Egypt(...very little)


----------



## Dunquixote

Today, when I visited Kiki, I went a little afk and didn’t talk to her right away. I come back and found her singing in front of her music player. I’ve seen her singing outside by a music player before, but never inside her house.







She is so cute!


----------



## Le Ham

decided to snap this in the middle of tracking down this balloon. Overhead view of Savannah's riverside house/yard and snippet of the open countryside beyond






Clay sitting on a life ring by the shore. He had asked me if anyone actually knows how to use life rings. I suppose they're little different from inner tubes, but I've never had to use one myself, so...






I've officially given up on greetings: a series














	Post automatically merged: Sep 21, 2020

sorry to post twice, but I think I had a stroke of genius with this one


----------



## xara

halloween might still be 39 days away but it’s never too early for candy bowls! ​


----------



## Nunnafinga

I've been working on my second island,Starbug.I had this Stonehenge laying around so I thought I'd do something with it.





Gratuitous cute kitty pic.





So it's football season again and my Arizona Cardinals are actually kinda good this year so I busted out my Kyler Murray K1 jersey and cap.They might not make the playoffs but at least they're fun to watch now.


----------



## Imbri

I've been waiting and waiting, and Flora finally visited her relatives!


----------



## Mick

I almost forgot to share this. Some of you may have seen that I built a tank for the tankless creatures prompt in Starry Snaps fair event. Look where Aurora decided to sit while I was building. These villagers, man... They really do pick the worst spots every time


----------



## 6iixx

boomer's farm is slowly coming together nicely  ♥


----------



## Livia

My heart pond


----------



## Etown20

Poppy's new glasses


----------



## Nunnafinga

The Leaning Tower of Pizza









I'm not sure why my villagers are running around holding Swiffers or whatever feather duster looking thing that is.Of couse Tangy the ham knows the camera is on and gets right in the middle of it all.


----------



## xara

margie you didn’t have to come for big top like that​


----------



## An0nn

I accidentally took a picture that makes it look like Audie is giving Teddy a kiss on the forehead and I think it's pretty adorable.


----------



## Pyoopi

This is Pudge's favorite spot and now he causes frequent blockades.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308451935419133953
Might wanna lower your volume on this, lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308452390996078593
I hope no one learns her catchphrase.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309172365805322240


----------



## Le Ham

Interior design is probably not my best thing, and I had a very picky concept for this room, but I'm happy with how this image feels. It's like, old and a bit dusty, but also super cozy at the same time. Maybe just need a less-flashy kitchen mat... or a second white deck. Maybe stick to all neutrals, get the food bowl in white or smth idk. I think in the beginning I wanted blue as an accent color, but that's probably just not gonna work with what I've already got






Ouch.






Friend sent me a poster of her current least favorite villager and I think he blends right in with my bathroom






Another design area I'm kinda proud of, at least in terms of finally finding a good other flower to pair with white windflowers. Feels very riverside-y. Also happy the white bench color fits. Ooh, maybe I should add a little more dirt path in front of the swing so it looks more used?






Bill practicing mindfulness in the woods






And finally, the obligatory cursed Rodney pic because why else do I post here






(Btw, Melba officially crocheted that bag for me and I love her)


----------



## oak

I've been working on adding a shipping port to Usagi and I'm happy to say it's finished. I couldn't fit it all in one photo though. I updated my dream address for the first time in 2 months also!


----------



## oak

It's official, me and Claude have a bromance.


----------



## 6iixx

i've officially been told  ;c


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bring on the dancing pumpkins.I'm ready.









I had a feeling this would be a good look for Colton.


----------



## Xane_MM

Mary, Gabi, and Judy...are they the magical girl trio of Isle Xane? That's unknown, but what's known is that @Pyoopi let me catalog these dresses so Mary can now wear them!


----------



## Mairmalade

Blanche enjoying the best views on Cozy (always makes me giggle when I see villagers do this):


----------



## Le Ham

I got some neato clouds on Bug-Off day. Taken in front of Clay's yard


----------



## kindakooky

6iixx said:


> i've officially been told  ;c



Cherry said this to me the other day. She'd only moved in the day before


----------



## World Citizen

You tell me Mr. Octopus! Also glad Zucker at least guessed the correct pluralisation for his species haha.


----------



## NatsumiSummer

It is so foggy on my island right now​

	Post automatically merged: Sep 28, 2020



NatsumiSummer said:


> It is so foggy on my island right now​


I got my second villager photo!

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/j1avoy
​


----------



## skarmoury

I'm really proud of the school I built today!! It was a series of inspirations along with a lot of experimentation LOL. Need to change the windows and road but ahhhh I like the look so far


----------



## Mairmalade

skarmoury said:


> View attachment 323095
> I'm really proud of the school I built today!! It was a series of inspirations along with a lot of experimentation LOL. Need to change the windows and road but ahhhh I like the look so far


This is stunning!  The use of iron fencing and stalls (I believe?) is genius. Love the clocks peeking out too.


----------



## skarmoury

Mairmalade said:


> This is stunning!  The use of iron fencing and stalls (I believe?) is genius. Love the clocks peeking out too.


thank you!! i just got the clocks peeking out idea from some IG inspos, but the stall + fencing was an experiment (i have too many iron fences and needed to use them somehow lol) and it looked better than expected <3


----------



## 6iixx

i was just finishing up my pumpkin patch area when i saw tank working out in boomer's original farm.  i went to take a snap and this is how it turned out


----------



## Serabee

Figured I'd show off my new avie!
...I couldn't wait until the new update to get a Halloween avie up ​


----------



## Mick

Oh hey it's C.J. His personality may be a bit annoying but he's still welcome here!


----------



## Hanif1807

*Made some new signature clothes for me and my sister*


----------



## Le Ham

6 months throwback. What would be funny is if I remember to do this again 6 months from now. Wonder what my island will look like then.










p.s. Billy gave me that hat on like day 2 and I've kept it since


----------



## Nunnafinga

Proof that even a yeti can be cold.....either that or Hans is just remembering his water skiing vacation in Bermuda.





Probably the last kebab fest of the summer.





A rainbow and a contrail in the same sky.


----------



## skarmoury

found some of my villagers lurking around the new school area so I thought to take some pics.  I'm loving the nature-esque vibes so far that I'll probably revamp my other urban areas in my island to make them more close to nature (while still keeping a "city" kind of vibe)


----------



## Pyoopi

great idea, Tiffany!


----------



## Agaphea23

Able was selling the cat ears today!.....I love them...






Found Kyle perusing the Market for some flowers.
And then found him with Stella soon after  ⬇



Look at those two enjoying flowers together, probably just discussing the meaning behind roses
[ To ship or not to ship, that is the question]


----------



## YueClemes

Raymond's birthday ~

Happy birthday my cute cat xD


----------



## dizzy bone

I guess I'm a grape now.


----------



## skarmoury

Nighttime at the school's soccer field. 





Gonna dress up in Ochako's Halloween outfit for Halloween c:






Spoiler: reference of ochako's outfit c:


----------



## Livia

You can try to capture Wisp instead of his spirit pieces and he'll get upset


----------



## Nunnafinga

Whoa,got a bumper crop of uh.....some weeds.The Teddy Bear Overlords grant stoic approval.










With all the fall updates my mega popular smug boys' birthdays almost got lost in the furor.A piece of advice: Don't give Marshal a waistcoat as a birthday gift.





So try using your tongue.You are a frog after all.


----------



## HappyTails

Only been on this game for all of 5 minutes in October, already getting the Spooky DIYs. This is great!


----------



## Mairmalade

What are chairs anyway? My villagers really have something against using furniture.


----------



## mirukushake

aaaaaAHHHHH I wasn't even actively looking for him but he came as a random camper ugh omg I'm so happy


----------



## Emmsey

This made my day today... easily impressed clearly.


----------



## 6iixx

what started out adorable is slowly becoming something i'm going to regret.  he didn't even have the catchphrase for 20 minutes before she was stealin' it off of him.  also, how rude, chrissy!  his poor face goes from being mad to sad so quick  ;v


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Cute interaction with Velma today. She asked if I ever thought about dressing up like a goat. 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/j407mv
​


----------



## Berrymia

Hello!
I started to work on my pumpkin farm today! Its a wip and i dont TT- hence I’m still missing many DIYs for the fall and the spooky series and i don’t have mush items yet either. 
I’d like to hear some thoughts and maybe ideas what I could add! I still have a lot of space on the right too to add things!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Sara?

Mairmalade said:


> What are chairs anyway? My villagers really have something against using furniture.
> 
> View attachment 323789



happens to me the entire time and while they look cute in the ground i would appreciate them using some of the furniture to be honest


----------



## Mick

I took this one back in September and for some reason I just really like the way it looks. It may simply be because it has Eloise in it. Eloise goes 'toooot' and that makes me unreasonably happy.


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a great time with my friend, @JSS today. 




We goof around sometimes when visiting each other which is really nice and it helped me unwind . I never did this in NL and I regret that.



He was due for another pitfall fall  since last timeI visited him (or the time before last) he planted one right in front of Nook’s Cranny where I could not avoid it.


 
@JSS looking good as Punchy. Seriously, so clever; he gave me the outfit after so I may be dressing up this Halloween after all. Might try this with the white skin tone. Thanks for visiting! Always a blast having him over .


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Nibbles loves cats and wants to hug me because of my cat costume, and she thinks I look adorable in it~ 

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/j48bum
I mailed her a picnic basket, and I also gave her a green mum as a thank you for that comment~ =^w^=​


----------



## Pyoopi

I caught a flea off Norma





and gave it back


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Pyoopi said:


> I caught a flea off Norma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and gave it back


I actually once caught a flea off of a villager, and gifted it to them XD


----------



## Moonlight.

taking a break from terraforming to skygaze with bob


----------



## Nooblord

Collecting hats from dreams is a hobby of mine. Here’s Caeli’s fashionable headwear.




I can spot you a few bells, Hornsby... Can’t have my favorite rhino malnourished.




Remind me to wear gloves before entering your home...




Shari was teaching us how to flirt with morse code by blinking. She’s so wise.




Beach day with the boys. Rolf is no longer with us


----------



## Mairmalade

Front entrance is coming along nicely.   Didn't expect there to be shooting stars tonight



!


----------



## An0nn




----------



## Nunnafinga

Well geez,I'm really flattered Raymond but I would just be buried under your enormous popularity.......and you're a totally different species and stuff...........





Replaced the fence with the hedge.I kinda like it.I wonder if it will change colors with the trees and the grass?







_Je suis toujours seule avec mon bidet.....la moiteur m'attriste._


----------



## Roxxy

Just a spooky vibe tonight


----------



## Dunquixote

Just finished (or am super close to being done) with my alt’s exterior. 




Kozuki Hiyori, random samurai (warrior statue) and and Onimaru (plushie; closest to a fox thaat I could get) at her mini countryside outside her home





Loose interpretation of Wano combined with back ruins (hideout) and the capital city. The scarecrows representing training dummies. The tree represents a tree that Zoro split in half. The Zen stones represent the graves on top of a mountain in Wano (One Piece).

Might add more flowers by tree in left top corner and am debating whether to put something on the stool.

I am extremely happy with how this turned out. @LittleMissPanda Tagging you since you were interested in my project. You’re welcome to visit and have a tour sometime .

The song K.K Folk is being played.


----------



## Khaelis

Beau is into some weird stuff, it seems...


----------



## LittleMissPanda

These are 3 spots on my island that look most beautiful and enchanting at night~

Moon Shrine based on the Japanese fairytale The Tale of Princess Kaguya (the moon princess)




This is Capricorn Mountain (totally random fact: my hubby happens to be a Capricorn <3<3<3 )




Secret Shrine aka Mushroom Hill (perhaps my most favorite spot. See how relaxed I am? xD)




Booted up Magicant this morning to find the entire island shrouded in eerie mist~ got a camper, too!


----------



## Nunnafinga

The pumpkins have landed.Due to the abundance of vegetable orbs,I required the assistance of a second scarecrow,even though I haven't seen any crows.......like,ever.





Gee thanks,Filbert.It's an original by the famous designer Chazondo M. Schulz.





Not even my island rep's playful blue bunny ears could cheer up a sickly Nate.A baggie of medicine fixed him right up.What exactly is in that baggie of medicine anyways?


----------



## Pyoopi

Here's my spooky bar area I made. It worked well for the catalog party I held and I found some use with the frozen diy.










Then I added some spooky vendors in my fish market, lol.


----------



## HappyTails

Always surreal seeing a lazy villager exercising. XD


----------



## Dunquixote

LittleMissPanda said:


> These are 3 spots on my island that look most beautiful and enchanting at night~
> 
> Moon Shrine based on the Japanese fairytale The Tale of Princess Kaguya (the moon princess)
> View attachment 324622
> 
> This is Capricorn Mountain (totally random fact: my hubby happens to be a Capricorn <3<3<3 )
> View attachment 324623
> 
> Secret Shrine aka Mushroom Hill (perhaps my most favorite spot. See how relaxed I am? xD)
> View attachment 324624
> 
> Booted up Magicant this morning to find the entire island shrouded in eerie mist~ got a camper, too!
> View attachment 324626


Absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Thanks for your explanations! I think that’s cute that you made a shrine based on your hubby’s sign ^.^. I like the picture you took of your campsite; that fog makes it look kinda mysterious and kinda eerie.  



Pyoopi said:


> Here's my spooky bar area I made. It worked well for the catalog party I held and I found some use with the frozen diy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I added some spooky vendors in my fish market, lol.



Whoa! That is amazing, @Pyoopi! I am seriously becoming a big fan of your designs . The Frozen set is my favorite set, though I have never customized them purple. The camera filter makes it look even more spooktacular . Nice job!  Creative use of the scarecrows!


----------



## YueClemes

A little pumpkin zone xD


----------



## Pyoopi

@Dunquixote 
Aw thanks. The frozen set is fun but it's too happy imo for my danger pirate island; year round at least, lol.  You know what they remind me of? 

Otter pops.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Once again the game gives me a picturesque set up. Looking forward to getting the spooky carriage!


Pyoopi said:


> @Dunquixote
> Aw thanks. The frozen set is fun but it's too happy imo for my danger pirate island; year round at least, lol.  You know what they remind me of?
> 
> Otter pops.


oh boy that’s my childhood! They weren’t exactly those, though-the ones we had were thicker and more generic named (my little sibling called em “pockles” and it stuck in the family lol).


----------



## moonbunny




----------



## Khaelis

Just when I think my thoroughly thought out terraforming plans I completed a couple weeks ago were complete, I think of something really neat for one area of my island and the process begins anew...





Just need to delete two more inclines and _maybe_ relocate Freya's house and I can start working on it a bit more.


----------



## Nooblord

Finally got to see fog on Wits’ End. Had to take pics of some of my favorite spots.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Sunsets really bring out the beauty of Magicant's lingering September green grass~ I have to enjoy it while I can before late October/early November decide to paint this canvas in all hues of autumn (not that I would mind, in fact I'm looking forward to it!)

I caught sight of Annalisa in Magicant Park tending to the flowers.




Gonzo's humble little cabin in the midst of the cedar woods. He's quite the seasoned lumberjack.




How I miss watching the cherry blossoms gently dancing in the soft breeze...




Bedford tending to his garden.




Roary's been busy, too.


----------



## Imbri

Gruff, no.


----------



## USN Peter

Chrissy stole my line.


----------



## moonbunny

building a new area


----------



## An0nn




----------



## CodyMKW

about to play some Ring Fit Adventure


----------



## Snowesque




----------



## TaylaJade

Happy Birthday to my darling girl Kiki!


----------



## Vsmith

I'm having so much fun decorating for Halloween on my island. I made a Halloween festival so far. My house has also gotten a bit spooky as well. Let's have fun and share your spooktacular photos!!

Halloween festival photo OP 




I have a bad feeling about this..


----------



## Roxxy

More Christmas than Halloween  Always fun when a friend comes round for a drink


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Dom finds that succulent plant...succulent-looking.




Dom reflecting on the choices he has made in life so far.




Even Gonzo has a soft spot for flowers.




Looks like Boots found a new buddy to hang with.


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> More Christmas than Halloween  Always fun when a friend comes round for a drink
> 
> View attachment 325479



That looks gorgeous and the lighting from the furniture looks really good on that custom brick pavement! I love how you arranged the partitions!



LittleMissPanda said:


> Dom finds that succulent plant...succulent-looking.
> View attachment 325483
> 
> Dom reflecting on the choices he has made in life so far.
> View attachment 325484
> 
> Even Gonzo has a soft spot for flowers.
> View attachment 325486
> 
> Looks like Boots found a new buddy to hang with.
> View attachment 325494



Aw >< you and @Reneezombie are both doing a good job at making me wish even more that I had more room for Dom (I do not regret giving him away though since I know he has a better home now ). His expressions are so priceless; I can’t believe I used to not like those eyes lol. I might have to pick him up again at a mystery island if I see him. 

So clever using the raccoon figure and the familiar statue with the go board! That is really a cute idea! 

When I first skimmed this page, for some reason i thought Dom looked like he was stuffed in a tall box. lol. He looks really cute on those cushio

The green mums look great with the orange roses and this picture actually made me realize that Gonzo is actually pretty cute. I guess seeing him partaking in activities does help ^.^. 

I’m glad you’re enjoying your sd card  

	Post automatically merged: Oct 8, 2020

cushions*


----------



## Nunnafinga

I just got the spooky fence.I like it.





It's Kiki's birthday today and Tabby was the party guest.Gotta keep those Halloween cats together.





I have Siamese ducks joined at the bill.Doesn't stop them from yakking.


----------



## Seelie

Just some day to day pictures of villagers actually sitting on items instead of on the ground right beside items!!


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> That looks gorgeous and the lighting from the furniture looks really good on that custom brick pavement! I love how you arranged the partitions!
> 
> Tysm for such a kind comment
> 
> Love looking at and sharing pics. Months ago I deleted everything I posted
> 
> Everyone on here is so amazing


----------



## Dunquixote

I‘m glad you kept it up . I think I’ve seen some other designs that you’ve posted and I’m pretty sure I loved all of them.  Even if I don’t comment on every design, when I like a person’s design, I really do mean it. ^.^  Everyone’s creativity  just amazes me no matter the size or functionality or lack of.  Also, I really love the Frozen set, so using the set myself, I love seeing how other people are using the furniture from that set ^.^.

Also, I can relate about the removing of posts since I have the tendency to edit or remove my posts a lot because of anxiety ><.


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> I‘m glad you kept it up . I think I’ve seen some other designs that you’ve posted and I’m pretty sure I loved all of them. Even if I don’t comment on every design, when I like a person’s design, I really do mean it. ^.^ Everyone’s creativity just amazes me no matter the size or functionality or lack of.  Also, I really love the Frozen set, so using the set myself, I love seeing how other people
> 
> are using the furniture from that set ^.^.
> 
> Also, I can relate about the removing of posts since I have the tendency to edit or remove my posts a lot because of anxiety ><.


Now you must post pics of your frozen theme please 

Will post another in a bit as I have it as obviously as ice bar. Also use an ice rink qr pattern. Looks better at night, it is 8.30 am here


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Now you must post pics of your frozen theme please
> 
> Will post another in a bit as I have it as obviously as ice bar. Also use an ice rink qr pattern. Looks better at night, it is 8.30 am here



I have a couple areas and one room, where I’m using something from the set. I can post another area later, if you’d like.  You may have seen this in other threads or during the fair. This area is my favorite. I originally wanted it to be a fish market, then a Dragon Age outpost, then maybe something Middle Eastern. As for the tiered area in the backdrop, I wanted it to first be the wall of some random ruins in DAI, then some loose interpretation of the Hanging Gardens, then finally, looking at one of my Last Cloudia screenshots, I tried to adjust it to look like this:



Spoiler: Last Cloudia Ark called Kaldina









[









The infused jar represent preserved organs and the reindeer represent camels.


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> I have a couple areas and one room, where I’m using something from the set. I can post another area later, if you’d like.  You may have seen this in other threads or during the fair. This area is my favorite. I originally wanted it to be a fish market, then a Dragon Age outpost, then maybe something Middle Eastern. As for the tiered area in the backdrop, I wanted it to first be the wall of some random ruins in DAI, then some loose interpretation of the Hanging Gardens, then finally, looking at one of my Last Cloudia screenshots, I tried to adjust it to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Last Cloudia Ark called Kaldina
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 325616
> 
> 
> 
> [View attachment 325608View attachment 325609View attachment 325610View attachment 325611
> 
> The infused jar represent preserved organs and the reindeer represent camels.


Now I remember why I  shouldn’t post pics. Absolutely incredible detail  gorgeous pic


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Now I remember why I  shouldn’t post pics. Absolutely incredible detail  gorgeous pic



Aw . I hope I didn’t make you feel bad; if I did, I am really sorry. I can be really careless sometimes when posting :/. I really thought you did a beautiful job and your choice in the color reflected so well in the area from what I could tell. I could tell you put a lot of thought in how you arranged them too.  Seriously, it is super cute and beautiful.

And thank you!


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> Aw . I hope I didn’t make you feel bad; if I did, I am really sorry. I can be really careless sometimes when posting :/. I really thought you did a beautiful job and your choice in the color reflected so well in the area from what I could tell. I could tell you put a lot of thought in how you arranged them too.  Seriously, it is super cute and beautiful.
> 
> And thank you!


Please don’t worry, I love how artistic and beautiful your island looks  You are never careless. I really appreciate your kindness and support


----------



## Whitewinterkingdom

In this video we recreated famous scenes from the TV show "I Love Lucy". All within Animal Crossing New Horizons and it's provided furniture and items. Special guest is K.K. playing the title tune of the show.


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, as @Dunquixote was so sweet here is my full ice bar and skating rink. Getting ready for Christmas with Santa and reindeer in background


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Ok, as @Dunquixote was so sweet here is my full ice bar and skating rink. Getting ready for Christmas with Santa and reindeer in background
> 
> View attachment 325779View attachment 325782


 
You should definitely be proud of that! That is seriously really creative and beautiful! I love how you arranged the crescent moon chairs, the nova light and the snowman ^.^ The tree, present, reindeer and moon on top look really nice too .

The table and chairs really look great too with that cake on it 

I honestly never would have thought of using open space as an ice rink. I always want to fill up any open space I see lol.


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> You should definitely be proud of that! That is seriously really creative and beautiful! I love how you arranged the crescent moon chairs, the nova light and the snowman ^.^ The tree, present, reindeer and moon on top look really nice too .
> 
> The table and chairs really look great too with that cake on it
> 
> I honestly never would have thought of using open space as an ice rink. I always want to fill up any open space I see lol.


You are the sweetest I really appreciate all your kindness


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> You are the sweetest I really appreciate all your kindness



I mean what I said ; I’m glad I didn’t make you feel bad earlier; I shared it since you seemed interested in seeing how I used the set. It didn’t dawn on me that it might look like something else ><. I can be pretty slow at realizing things.

When I look at people’s designs, I  try to look at everything: the theme, the layout, the item and flower/plant choice, effort, the colors, etc. I try my best to not compare with others and to see each person’s design special in their own way (sorry if that sounds cheesy).

Looking again at the pictures, I think the positioning of the river seems perfect for this design  way to make your environment work well with your design.


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> I mean what I said ; I’m glad I didn’t make you feel bad earlier; I shared it since you seemed interested in seeing how I used the set. It didn’t dawn on me that it might look like something else ><. I can be pretty slow at realizing things.
> 
> When I look at people’s designs, I  try to look at everything: the theme, the layout, the item and flower/plant choice, effort, the colors, etc. I try my best to not compare with others and to see each person’s design special in their own way (sorry if that sounds cheesy).
> 
> Looking again at the pictures, I think the positioning of the river seems perfect for this design  way to make your environment work well with your design.


Please don’t think that. You are not slow, it is so lovely you shared your beautiful designs 

You are so lovely and kind. Thank you again, I am not confident but really enjoy posting


----------



## Dunquixote

I am proud to announce my newest project. Credit goes to doubutsu-no-mori on tumblr for the inspiration, @LittleMissPanda for the suggestion of using the pen stands.

I finally found a use for the whale shark model. 





Ignore my flower mess. They’re there just temporarily.



Will post screenshots when this is finished. I didn’t think I’d get this much done in such a short of a time.
I based this on a particular ship; am thinking of modifying the middle dock area (planted an orange tree and a regular tree, but might get rid of them since the spacing is off and the ship is already taking up more space than I had planned) to not look exactly like it is in the series to make it look a bit more interesting.

Suggestions are welcome but just wanted to share this with everyone .


----------



## _Rainy_

Dunquixote said:


> I am proud to announce my newest project. Credit goes to doubutsu-no-mori on tumblr for the inspiration, @LittleMissPanda for the suggestion of using the pen stands.
> 
> I finally found a use for the whale shark model.
> View attachment 326087
> 
> Ignore my flower mess. They’re there just temporarily.View attachment 326088
> 
> Will post screenshots when this is finished. I didn’t think I’d get this much done in such a short of a time.
> I based this on a particular ship; am thinking of modifying the middle dock area (planted an orange tree and a regular tree, but might get rid of them since the spacing is off and the ship is already taking up more space than I had planned) to not look exactly like it is in the series to make it look a bit more interesting.
> 
> Suggestions are welcome but just wanted to share this with everyone .


Oh wow I thought about doing something like that once, but I’m lazy. It looks amazing good job


----------



## Dunquixote

Reneezombie said:


> Oh wow I thought about doing something like that once, but I’m lazy. It looks amazing good job



Thank you so much; that means a lot to me!  I usually wouldn’t even think about doing this myself partially because I feel that my terraforming skills are lacking and terraforming is a pain with no undo button and also because I’m lazy lol.


----------



## Soralan

Been working on my pirate themed house entrance, scanned the alestorm logo into the game and was happy with the results.


----------



## Pyoopi

@Dunquixote 
I was trying to think of a good mast/fake sail but you might have to play around with forced perspective.

I thought of using the kimono stand (w/ custom design) or elaborate kimono stand, where you could hike it onto a terraformed platform, maybe use simple panels with a wood grain to cover the cliff. Then use either wood burning stove or hearth, etc to make the point.

Another food for thought was using the pagodas customized to natural wood but that would change the type of ship which might not be ideal. Just thought it could be faked as a Chinese ship sails (which I first typed Chinese chips, guess I'm hungry)

Either way, both of these ideas might be extremely ugly because I never tried this out.


----------



## Dunquixote

Pyoopi said:


> @Dunquixote
> I was trying to think of a good mast/fake sail but you might have to play around with forced perspective.
> 
> I thought of using the kimono stand (w/ custom design) or elaborate kimono stand, where you could hike it onto a terraformed platform, maybe use simple panels with a wood grain to cover the cliff. Then use either wood burning stove or hearth, etc to make the point.
> 
> Another food for thought was using the pagodas customized to natural wood but that would change the type of ship which might not be ideal. Just thought it could be faked as a Chinese ship sails (which I first typed Chinese chips, guess I'm hungry)
> 
> Either way, both of these ideas might be extremely ugly because I never tried this out.



Thank you so much for taking the time to think of some suggestions ; those are _really_ great suggestions. Much appreciated . I’ll play around with all of those ideas tomorrow.


----------



## Roxxy

Enjoying fishing tourney with my boys


----------



## meggiewes

I went to play in Harvey's Cabin for a while the other day when I realized that Zucker and Marina remind me an awful lot of Mabel and Dipper when they are together. Anybody else see the resemblance?





I have an old picture of my "event plaza/ main street" section in town that passes right by resident services. I love it when I find villagers sitting here. It makes for great photo ops!





Here is one of my new favorite spots on my island! It is right by my pumpkin patch and house going up to the second tier where I have a tiny neighborhood. At first I was annoyed that I couldn't place my well directly in the center of the dirt patch, but now I think it looks fine. It is like it has a little worn spot in front of it.


----------



## Khaelis

Perhaps starting a terraforming project the day before the fishing tournament was a bit of a bad idea... Oh well!


----------



## Soralan

Roxxy said:


> Enjoying fishing tourney with my boys
> 
> View attachment 326125


Tiny pool fishing is amusing, I had zucker fishing in one and getting distracted by a butterfly at the same time earlier. 


Bonus shot of my daughter fishing in it


----------



## Nunnafinga

The great bike path experiment.





It's not a great day for Pinky who almost had her face severed in half by Tangy's umbrella.





Gave Hans a white tuxedo jacket.Now he looks like a villain from a James Bond movie.


----------



## Rosch

Here's my pre-Halloween photoshoot:
Look carefully.


----------



## _Rainy_

Rosch said:


> Here's my pre-Halloween photoshoot:
> Look carefully.


Ooooo scary!!


----------



## Dunquixote

Here is one of the ship sails with the kimono stands; straw hat design made by @Reneezombie . The design turned out great, though there was no option to make it centered and singled tile. :/ I had to make some adjustments to the cliff to make this work. Also added Crescent Moon chairs to represent part of the lion manes. I’m experimenting with den desks, purchased a lecture desk and some box seats to test out as well. I tried the wooden dresser and a end table but they left a gap between each which I did not like; RIP wood. 

Will next try messing around with the pagodas. I kinda like how this looks minus the duplication of the design.

Don’t mind my wasp sting. My haki failed to foresee those wasps coming for my eye (no, I was just too lazy and didn’t feel like catching the wasp). Kiki did not give me medicine when I talked to her either


----------



## xara

Dunquixote said:


> Here is one of the ship sails with the kimono stands; straw hat design made by @Reneezombie . The design turned out great, though there was no option to make it centered and singled tile. :/ I had to make some adjustments to the cliff to make this work. Also added Crescent Moon chairs to represent part of the lion manes. I’m experimenting with den desks, purchased a lecture desk and some box seats to test out as well. I tried the wooden dresser and a end table but they left a gap between each which I did not like; RIP wood.
> 
> Will next try messing around with the pagodas. I kinda like how this looks minus the duplication of the design.
> 
> Don’t mind my wasp sting. My haki failed to foresee those wasps coming for my eye (no, I was just too lazy and didn’t feel like catching the wasp). Kiki did not give me medicine when I talked to her either
> 
> View attachment 326233



looking great so far! using the kimono stand for the ship sails is super creative!


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> looking great so far! using the kimono stand for the ship sails is super creative!



Thank you so much! The credit belongs to @Pyoopi who made the suggestion to me.  I am extremely grateful for all of the suggestions she gave me. I honestly only thought of using the market place decorations as sails, and that idea wasn’t mine either.

Off topic:
I just tted and look who showed up at my camp right when I was explaining to @Reneezombie my villager dilemma .


----------



## skarmoury

I find that playing ACNH in small chunks is way more enjoyable for me than having a lot of free time to terraform and burn myself out easily.  Recently I only get to play maybe an hour every day, and though I hate being busy, it's been nice taking time off from ACNH (and taking time off studying/working to play a bit every day too).

I got to finalize Lily's duck pond today, I think that's pretty much the only major terraforming thing I did the whole week. ^^ Also took a pic from my school's field area!


----------



## 6iixx

Rosch said:


> Here's my pre-Halloween photoshoot:
> Look carefully.



this was such a blast to wake up to


----------



## Livia

Willow and Sydney


----------



## HappyTails

Poor Rocket. But I'm not a big fan of the gorilla villagers and I already have Hans in my town, forced on me by the forced campsite villager. And on top of that, I already have a sisterly villager (Muffy)

	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020

Also, somehow this is an S ranked house. I wasn't even trying. XD


----------



## Dunquixote

Been trying to recreate the area around the helm. Tried the lecture desk, wooden shelves and end table but didn’t like how they looked except for the color going better with the box seats (lecture desks).

For the railing, since none of the gray colored fences go well with this, I substituted them with the country fencing even though they are brown. So, I’m considering maybe using fences for this front area, though I still need something to put the eternal pose (hourglass on) in front of the helm. 

Also, those two half grass patches are annoying me. I wish I could put half of the custom design there.

The box seats were just an idea to represent something that is behind the helm. The color doesn’t match with a lot though, so I may need to think of something else to put there instead. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?





	Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020

Also, am thinking of putting a music player somewhere up here since the jukeboxes below does not reach this far up sadly.


----------



## meggiewes

Dunquixote said:


> Been trying to recreate the area around the helm. Tried the lecture desk, wooden shelves and end table but didn’t like how they looked except for the color going better with the box seats (lecture desks).
> 
> For the railing, since none of the gray colored fences go well with this, I substituted them with the country fencing even though they are brown. So, I’m considering maybe using fences for this front area, though I still need something to put the eternal pose (hourglass on) in front of the helm.
> 
> Also, those two half grass patches are annoying me. I wish I could put half of the custom design there.
> 
> The box seats were just an idea to represent something that is behind the helm. The color doesn’t match with a lot though, so I may need to think of something else to put there instead.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 326414
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 11, 2020
> 
> Also, am thinking of putting a music player somewhere up here since the jukeboxes below does not reach this far up sadly.



I would put podiums up and down the sides and just carve out that grass patch to make a hard angle. I could see why you might not want to do that though. A net pattern might look good there.


----------



## Dunquixote

meggiewes said:


> I would put podiums up and down the sides and just carve out that grass patch to make a hard angle. I could see why you might not want to do that though. A net pattern might look good there.



Thanks so much the suggestions; much appreciated.  I carved out the grass patch and I plan on ordering some podiums to see how they look. I really like that idea. Will post again when I change things up more. 

Still need to figure out what to do about the white part around the sunny’s head. i like the white den desks but i am unsure about how i arranged it and they don’t go well with the box seats. Hmm...


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Been a while since I've posted buuuut I've been doing a lot to my island, which included moving my museum (for the nth time in however long). Think it looks quite good in the rain at night! :')


----------



## YueClemes

Fishing together ~ 2 groups battle xD


----------



## Eureka

So I changed my island tune to the Harry Potter theme song and Isabella sang it after. I died from the cuteness!


----------



## Marte

Autum autumn autumn autumn!
✿​


----------



## Soralan

Witchy_Trixie said:


> So I changed my island tune to the Harry Potter theme song and Isabella sang it after. I died from the cuteness!


That's brilliant, my daughter set our tune to Harry Potter as well, Ive never heard the villagers sing it yet though


----------



## _Rainy_

Yay Dom, Vesta, and that other guy threw me a birthday party!


----------



## saucySheep

Reneezombie said:


> Yay Dom, Vesta, and that other guy threw me a birthday party!
> View attachment 326534


habbi burfday!!!! aww thats so cute :O love it sm


----------



## Eureka

Soralan said:


> That's brilliant, my daughter set our tune to Harry Potter as well, Ive never heard the villagers sing it yet though



Yah, I didn't expect Isabella to start humming it at all so when she did I started squealing 

I wanted something magical sounding for island tune and Harry Potter was the first thing to come to my mind 

If anyone else wants the island tune here it is - https://nooknet.net/tunes?t=15a5a229408d2439


----------



## Dunquixote

Reneezombie said:


> Yay Dom, Vesta, and that other guy threw me a birthday party!
> View attachment 326534



Happy birthday!


----------



## Plume

Today's outfit theme is...candycorn cat!? Featuring a decent view of Able Sisters.


----------



## Dunquixote

Took this a week ago and forgot to post this. @LittleMissPanda and Straw Hat Luffy enjoying a picnic in the aquarium room . While Panda’s head is turned towards the camera, Luffy contemplates eating her share of the picnic.

I gave @LittleMissPanda her first tour of my island (which is far from complete) and had a lot of fun with her in the process as you can see ^.^.


----------



## xara

Reneezombie said:


> Yay Dom, Vesta, and that other guy threw me a birthday party!
> View attachment 326534



omg i’m so sorry i’m late but happy birthday!!! i hope you had a good one c’:


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Stopped by Harvey's Island yesterday night to play around. I was actually trying to make an outside area that is inside my house for a few instruments and make it more of a garden theme, but had fun instead making it a city thing. Still something I am working on. this is way too much stuff for my house but had fun.


----------



## Seelie

Villagers interacting with things on the island is just So Good, please do more of that and less wandering aimlessly & sitting on the ground, thanks,


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's 2:37 AM and the Katt is still dancing.





Cirrocumulus clouds and a crescent moon over Gilligan.





Geez,the maitre d' at this place is kind of a jerk.


----------



## meggiewes

I just wanted to share a couple of my current favorite spots on my island. They are coming out wonderfully and I love it!




I moved Marina's house to the beach and I'm making her an ultra pink getaway! I need to find some more plants to put around and make a few more shell items, but it is coming together wonderfully! I love how the yellow pumpkin candy bowl goes with everything else.




I just happened to have enough space in this area to make a bush calendar! I'm missing white azalea and red hibiscus, but it is getting there. Those are a low priority for me at the moment. But I love that I found a place to put the anchor statue. Plus, the clouds looked really cool that day.




I don't remember if I posted this picture or not, but I really loved how it turned out! I have plans to add a skull radio and another jack o' lantern to the area before Halloween.


----------



## 6iixx

some lobo appreciation!  <3














lastly, a slightly older picture from the first week of october; i lured my fiance to my island with the promise of a halloween robe.


----------



## Dunquixote

My Thousand Sunny project is almost complete along with the docks on right. Thanks @meggiewes for the suggestion to use the podiums; not sure if this is what you meant, but I’m really happy with this .

I added the villager pictures here solely for their quotes; I thought these ones went well with Luffy and the crew. Depending on if I keep these photos here. I’ll next look for one that has a quote relating to fortune/wealth/money/treasure (maybe Poncho). 

I had the dung bomb trophy on the podiums but I think I like how the globes look better.








I know the cannons aren’t usually out but I wanted to make it look more pirate-y and use these. I plan on adding more but haven’t decided what else. I tried the treasure chest but it takes too make space and wasn’t really happy with how it looked; might try it again later




I’m really proud of my construction site


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> My Thousand Sunny project is almost complete along with the docks on right. Thanks @meggiewes for the suggestion to use the podiums; not sure if this is what you meant, but I’m really happy with this .
> 
> I added the villager pictures here solely for their quotes; I thought these ones went well with Luffy and the crew. Depending on if I keep these photos here. I’ll next look for one that has a quote relating to fortune/wealth/money/treasure (maybe Poncho).
> 
> I had the dung bomb trophy on the podiums but I think I like how the globes look better.
> 
> View attachment 326773
> 
> View attachment 326775
> I know the cannons aren’t usually out but I wanted to make it look more pirate-y and use these. I plan on adding more but haven’t decided what else. I tried the treasure chest but it takes too make space and wasn’t really happy with how it looked; might try it again later
> 
> View attachment 326776
> I’m really proud of my construction site
> 
> View attachment 326777


You have an amazing eye for detail and your island looks absolutely gorgeous   (Please can I get an invite someday )


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> You have an amazing eye for detail and your island looks absolutely gorgeous   (Please can I get an invite someday )



Thank you so much! That means a lot to me  It actually is a mess and my ideas are all over the place as well as my flowers and dropped items/diys. But yeah, I’d be happy to give you a tour sometime .


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> Thank you so much! That means a lot to me  It actually is a mess and my ideas are all over the place as well as my flowers and dropped items/diys. But yeah, I’d be happy to give you a tour sometime .


Fab, will look forward to it  I play safe and am scared to change anything  I do need inspiration for my airport entrance


----------



## _Rainy_

Dunquixote said:


> My Thousand Sunny project is almost complete along with the docks on right. Thanks @meggiewes for the suggestion to use the podiums; not sure if this is what you meant, but I’m really happy with this .
> 
> I added the villager pictures here solely for their quotes; I thought these ones went well with Luffy and the crew. Depending on if I keep these photos here. I’ll next look for one that has a quote relating to fortune/wealth/money/treasure (maybe Poncho).
> 
> I had the dung bomb trophy on the podiums but I think I like how the globes look better.
> 
> View attachment 326773
> 
> View attachment 326775
> I know the cannons aren’t usually out but I wanted to make it look more pirate-y and use these. I plan on adding more but haven’t decided what else. I tried the treasure chest but it takes too make space and wasn’t really happy with how it looked; might try it again later
> 
> View attachment 326776
> I’m really proud of my construction site
> 
> View attachment 326777


It looks so good and very creative. 
I fixed the straw hat pattern for you by the way.


----------



## Dunquixote

Reneezombie said:


> It looks so good and very creative.
> I fixed the straw hat pattern for you by the way.



Thank you so much! ^.^ Aw you know you didn’t have to; I appreciate it very much though


----------



## _Rainy_

Dunquixote said:


> Thank you so much! ^.^ Aw you know you didn’t have to; I appreciate it very much though


It’s no problem


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Dunquixote said:


> View attachment 326672
> 
> Took this a week ago and forgot to post this. @LittleMissPanda and Straw Hat Luffy enjoying a picnic in the aquarium room . While Panda’s head is turned towards the camera, Luffy contemplates eating her share of the picnic.
> 
> I gave @LittleMissPanda her first tour of my island (which is far from complete) and had a lot of fun with her in the process as you can see ^.^.


Looking at this really made me smile ☺ thank you! I'm so happy you enjoyed our time together ❤


----------



## Dunquixote

LittleMissPanda said:


> Looking at this really made me smile ☺ thank you! I'm so happy you enjoyed our time together ❤



I’m so glad ^.^. Of course, I did .  I was really happy you wanted to not only have a tour of my island even though it’s not complete, but aIso hang out with me. ^.^ I’m a bit awkward still at knowing what to say or do when having guests over aside from explaining my designs, but you and my other friends have helped me learn that sometimes no words or conversation is needed - such as right here. .  I loved the cute outfits you brought along too . I don’t think my rep would look good in that outfit, but your rep looks super adorable in it with the green skin tone .


----------



## Plume

pls share your donut, Kiki ; ;


----------



## Sara?

has anyone gotten this type of dialogue with their villagers ? He started saying that he loves Espressos in the mornings and while he was speaking i was like "Man I feel you, first the cup of   of the day is super precious" but then he said THIS:









and it got me thinking.... wow! is this a little easter egg? like Nintendos way telling us that Brewster is closer than we think and we might be part time baristas soon again   or am i too hopeful and like reading too much beyond the text


----------



## meggiewes

Dunquixote said:


> My Thousand Sunny project is almost complete along with the docks on right. Thanks @meggiewes for the suggestion to use the podiums; not sure if this is what you meant, but I’m really happy with this .
> 
> I added the villager pictures here solely for their quotes; I thought these ones went well with Luffy and the crew. Depending on if I keep these photos here. I’ll next look for one that has a quote relating to fortune/wealth/money/treasure (maybe Poncho).
> 
> I had the dung bomb trophy on the podiums but I think I like how the globes look better.
> 
> View attachment 326773
> 
> View attachment 326775
> I know the cannons aren’t usually out but I wanted to make it look more pirate-y and use these. I plan on adding more but haven’t decided what else. I tried the treasure chest but it takes too make space and wasn’t really happy with how it looked; might try it again later
> 
> View attachment 326776
> I’m really proud of my construction site
> 
> View attachment 326777



Yep! That's totally what I meant and it looks good! ♡


----------



## Le Ham

ootd from a week or so ago: stereotypical university student






ootd today: Billy let me buy the sweater off him, and the pants came in a balloon, so I figured I'd make an outfit out of them both. Somehow the imp wings just make this so cute.






Billy














Melba









(She was sitting behind a shell arch so I couldn't use the photo app to capture this. LOOK AT HER )

These two 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316426692777320449


----------



## Seelie

Okay I know that a lot of people aren't huge fans of jocks as a personality type but my god, they're just such huge morons, I love them -- 





ah yes, those glorious abs, right there, I see, that's definitely not just sheep fluff.


----------



## YueClemes

Aw Beau <3


----------



## Hanif1807

My sister and i running away from responsibilities


----------



## An0nn

I took some pictures of my town in the fog.





Spoiler: More foggy pics:


----------



## BananaMan

I always feel such a strong sense of accomplishment when I catch my villagers actually using the furniture I put out for them.


----------



## tolisamarie




----------



## John Wick

Awesome!
Congrats on completing it. ^_^


----------



## Debeers

Congrats! It is so satisfying to wonder around the completed art section! And listening to the villagers’ comments about some pieces is super fun!


----------



## TaylaJade

Congratulations! I think I’m a long way off finishing mine...


----------



## Soralan

I finally got the rocket diy this morning from celeste, so some posing on the beach had to be done. Bonus shot of the actual rocket.


----------



## Roxxy

I think I created a monster


----------



## Masenkochick

Just got this comedy gem of a letter from Punchy... the postcard is plain white paper!!!


----------



## Hanif1807

Dotty really do be giving me that look after trying to find her for hours just to give her a new outfit





Vesta wearing a ribbon is really something



​


----------



## 6iixx

here's chrissy, absolutely loving @Xane_MM  's design  <3





beardo came to visit me, and i'm actually really sad that i don't have room for him.  i think he'd be a funny addition to have around for a bit.





and then this happened..  you okay boomer?





lately i snapped a photo of sandy in her garden yesterday; she'll be my next villager leaving, since i received her photo, so i want to get as many good shots of her as i possibly can before she departs.


----------



## skarmoury

I keep thinking Lobo had a really small yard until I realized the whole street was his yard.
Also I have to remember to change that wooden sign LOL


----------



## 6iixx

just.. just trying to get a nice picture of gala, hans..  but.. thanks i guess..


----------



## Nunnafinga

Crafting makes Lolly happy.





So you_ can _fly!That little bugger has been holding out for all these years.













I visited Joe Biden's island,Biden HQ.It's worth a visit even if you're not interested in politics.Joe has some really good villagers.If you visit you'll understand why they chose certain ones(Yeah,Apollo is a pretty obvious choice).


----------



## Pyoopi

Imagine walking at night and you see little eyes locked on you..


----------



## An0nn

Stella is such a precious little weirdo.





Had some cocoa. Teeth are brushed. PJs are on. All that's left before bed is an *i*_*ntense physical workout*_


----------



## 6iixx

i finally finished moving and decorating the exterior of shari's house this morning.  so glad i found a use for that raccoon statue  c':


----------



## Vsmith

I got my prize in the mail today!!! What a wonderful surprise!! My favorite sticker is the festival patch!! I wish there was a way to have these as real patches.


----------



## skarmoury

Aaaa I've finally freakin' finished my museum entrance!! I've been annoyed for days on end trying to make it look more urban-ish because it used to be cottage-core and it was right beside my school area so the contrast was bad >.<
The iron-and-stone fences also helped me fixed the entrance area (which I think was the part I spent the most time on in this area), I was so confused what fence to put and I'm glad I had some extra of those lying around LOL


----------



## YueClemes

Happy birthday boy~ Enjoy your day Clay !


----------



## Mr_Persona

how do people get to upload their clips?

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2020



tolisamarie said:


> View attachment 327205View attachment 327196
> View attachment 327197
> View attachment 327198
> View attachment 327199
> View attachment 327200
> View attachment 327202
> View attachment 327207
> View attachment 327211
> View attachment 327212


you remind me of a royal queen

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2020

character has a nice fashion style!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Graham gets in some reading before hopping on his bike and riding away.I think the book he's reading is called _How To Ride a Mountain Bike With Extremely Stubby Legs For Dummies.




_
Nope....I found out that I'm allergic to leather.

_







_
Little???Holey moley,that thing is almost as big as my foot!


----------



## Soralan

I've caught Rosie around the town singing K. K Metal, I have it playing from speakers around my house, I'm guessing that's where she learned it? Anyway then she came out with this, I was amused. 



Also invited Julian to the campsite, he asked for a guitar, I had a customizer nook air miles quest, so he got this beauty


----------



## Hanif1807

Uhh...Are you sure about that, Tammy?


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I time traveled to June to get some wedding furniture since I missed it in real time and this is one of the joke pictures I took. They're both upset nobody attended their wedding.


----------



## _Rainy_

@Dunquixote Dom misses you


----------



## Dunquixote

Reneezombie said:


> View attachment 328139
> @Dunquixote Dom misses you



Oh, man. Even your Dom wants to taunt me and guilt trip me good.  I guess he didn’t appreciate my Punchy costume or me hissing at him and his buddies .


----------



## skarmoury

lmao im so conscious about how often I post here but whatever ; v;
I finished laying out one portion in front of my school/museum area, i really like how calming it looks for me.


----------



## Hanif1807

They finally changed clothes!...Well at least here on Caeli and other South Hem. Islands


----------



## Dunquixote

After trading with @LittleMissPanda and showing her my pirate ship, we ended up playing a little hide and seek. We ended the session with a little pumpkin head ritual . Gotta collect those pumpkin heads so I can earn myself a new bounty.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Dunquixote said:


> View attachment 328253
> 
> After trading with @LittleMissPanda and showing her my pirate ship, we ended up playing a little hide and seek. We ended the session with a little pumpkin head ritual . Gotta collect those pumpkin heads so I can earn myself a new bounty.


I will have nightmares now, are you proud of yourself?! 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2020

But seriously though, it was just so random that we suddenly started a game of hide and seek  I really enjoy doing cute stuff like that. In AC it's good to find ways of having fun with friends! ❤❤❤


----------



## Dunquixote

Mmm that pumpkin head pie was sure delicious . 

To answer your question: yes .


----------



## Nunnafinga

_"Fly me to the moon
Let me play among the stars
Let me see what spring is like
On a, Jupiter and Mars...."




_
A pig that wears a suit without pants trying to surreptitiously sell a dolly isn't at all suspicious.





Only a real fashion icon like Joey can pull off an ensemble like the Kabuki-actor yukata with beige outback hat.


----------



## 6iixx

it was sandy's brithday today!  glad i got to celebrate with her before i send her off to continue her adventures elsewhere.





sable is absolutely adorable, and she must be protected at all costs.





gala is just another example of adorable-ness.





and then here's.. opal..  timmy, really?  you think i look like *timmy*!?


----------



## Dunquixote

Today was my alt’s birthday ; I didn’t know when her birthday was in the manga/anime so I picked a random day. It kinda made up for not getting to experience it on my main’s birthday, though her friendship wasn’t high enough with my villagers to get other birthday items aside from the one she got at her party (got the yellow birthday hat).




Idk Kiki. You’re acting pretty nervous. 



Three of my favorite kitties at her party! 



Punchy looking quite uncomfortable in that suit. So cute 


But you just told me it had snackies in it. lol silly Punchy 

I’m a little sad that i didn’t get any other birthday items when i gave cupcakes to them (fortunately it didn’t save so i got to save the cupcakes), but not the end of the world. I was just happy to get to experience a birthday since I didn’t have the game when it was my birthday.


----------



## CodyMKW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318598333040975872


----------



## Katie0391

Some October highlights:









Merry hosted my birthday earlier this month. So cute!


----------



## Marte

Last few days has been amazing in this game, autumn colors is just.. *chefs kiss*
​


The girl gang doing afternoon yoga




Met my newest resident. Bunnie I love you




Admiral is ALWAYS sleeping







I LOVE AUTUMN SO MUCH​


----------



## meggiewes

I have been really into taking photos in black and white recently. Especially at night with all of the pumpkins all lit up and looking spooky.






I am really thinking that I should take some of these through a photo editor and fix the contrast just a bit. Some of the objects look a little darker than they did when I took them.




I honestly love this one of my island entrance. Even though it is simple, it looks a bit creepy when in black and white. Plus a bonus black and white Merengue.







My favorite part was when Daisy Mae spawned on my little bit of self-made "secret beach" on the other side of the peninsula. It made the picture look just a little bit creepy with a witch looking on at an unsuspecting child. Plus a bonus pic of a meteor shower when I was dressed up like Sherb.


----------



## 6iixx

i literally can't get enough of this grumpy wolf even if he does spill his drink down the front of him when he goes to take a sip.


----------



## Dunquixote

Last night I made a room in Harv’s studio for screenshot purposes to send to a friend. Right before he tted to Halloween, he had Lolly on his island but when I visited during his Halloween, she was gone. So this is my response to him for not letting her or some other of his villagers that he gave the boot to, to experience Halloween . Rocco was a villager I grew fond of from visiting his island and was sad when he let him go, so I had to put Rocco in here with an egg costume since that’s what made me like him so much (seeing him in one).

Also, he likes Cyd and the elephants better than Marshal and Raymond, and the Cyd I gave him is still on his island, so his other villagers had a grudge against Cyd as well and extends an “invitation“ to both Cyd and my friend.  My friend should be afraid.




Since they were unable to experience Halloween in Faraway (my friend’s town), they decided to put together a Halloween party themselves. K.K. Dirge is playing. Just look at those eyes of resentment.







What the room looks like with the lights on; I also have Tom Nook’s poster on the back wall. Tom Nook is also secretly part of a cult and is a follower of Jack. 

I put the wheel of death in the pic since I was originally thinking of doing a quick Big Mom reference from One Piece and decorate the whole room with cake and whatever little food items we have. I think I like how it actually ended up looking though ; I put more effort into it than I really meant to. I just ended up having so much fun doing this.


----------



## YueClemes

1st time  seeing this lol I wish i can join them damn xD


----------



## Dunquixote

I had another successful hunt—I mean trade with @LittleMissPanda last night.  I think by now my bounty has gone up. I caught myself a tasty looking Red Panda . She sure was craftier this time, but in the end, the predator prevailed . 





All jokes aside, I had a lot of fun with Panda . I wasn’t sure if she would be up for round 2 of hide and seek or for hunting season , but she was ready as she saw my axe in hand .

<3 @LittleMissPanda.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Taking in the Halloweenieness with my dog.





BzzzZZzzzzztttt!Yikes!Gotta remember not to put that electric blanket so close to the river.






Night of blues.


----------



## 6iixx

oh my gosh, @Nunnafinga  that electric blanket one had me almost choking on my coffee.


----------



## skarmoury

wish you were here!





Some additional pictures of cherry blossom season c:


----------



## Dunquixote

skarmoury said:


> wish you were here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some additional pictures of cherry blossom season c:



Whoa! That’s amazing! I am speechless with how outstanding your designs are; and not just these ones. I can’t imagine how long that took you. Nice work!


----------



## skarmoury

Dunquixote said:


> Whoa! That’s amazing! I am speechless with how outstanding your designs are; and not just these ones. I can’t imagine how long that took you. Nice work!


thank you so much! it means a lot when people compliment what I've done ahhh it feels like all my time and efforts paid off somehow    ❤


----------



## meggiewes

A quick phone snap of the bridge ceremony. I love the ceremonies because it is an easy way to get a group photo of everyone.


----------



## HappyTails

Somehow, when I don't plan out my terraforming and just play it by ear, it turns out a lot better than when I do plan. Just a few screenies of the work I've been doing the last couple of weeks.





















That last screenshot in front of Skye's house is one of my favorites areas so far.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

This area alone gave me so much stress because of how many times I had to rebuild it. Way back in early May when I unlocked terraforming I build this beautiful shell walkway, but because it was too close to the airport I had to move it more and more north, until at last it was just right. But whenever I take a stroll beneath those pink arches, gazing upon the soft glow of the zodiac fragments guiding my way, I am reminded that the pain was completely worth it.


----------



## 6iixx

i got a really good shot of lobo sitting outside his house tonight!  c':





i wonder if chrissy's just uninterested in her magazine, or if she misses franchine  :c





gala enjoying my campsite this morning before i finished it up  <3


----------



## Mairmalade

Missing some autumn decor, but Able's looks beautiful during this season.


----------



## Roxxy

Me and my Bayside Babes


----------



## Sara?

Was working on my house exterior for the Bell tree event and I liked it so much that I will most likely leave it until the end of the month   !


Spoiler: Spooky Garden Decor 











Also caught in a photo Bam sitting beside one of the arches which connects the villagers area with the main town and shop and found it cute 


Spoiler: Bam in town


----------



## KayDee

I made this for the event but now I kinda prefer it over my original house.lol Plus, my town decoration.


----------



## Venn

KayDee said:


> I made this for the event but now I kinda prefer it over my original house.lol Plus, my town decoration.


It's a nice combo. I have the same exterior (except for the door I believe)





Just wanted to show the full picture of my avatar. I liked the mage's outfit so I'm using that this halloween. The hat and shoes are from the original mage costume while the outfit is from the newer ones. I'm also using the orange eye contacts as well  (This isn't my town, I visited a Halloween town via Dreams Suite)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oops!Sorry,Pinky.I was shooting at a balloon that somehow is no longer visible in this screenshot.....or possibly never really existed.........





Cub of tea anyone?







Scooter zone


----------



## Dunquixote

Did a fun little project at Harv’s Island again . I title this: Judge Vesta vs. @JSS. 




We’ve been good buds for awhile, but JSS did it—he voided some villagers that I liked and before they even got to experience Halloween in Faraway. Plus, he is accused of building graves for Lolly and Marshal shortly after their mysterious disappearances. The witness, newcomer to Faraway Mitzi here tells her tale of what she saw.








Room with lights on

K.K. Milonga is playing in the background

Roscoe is the defendant’s lawyer. The jurors are the following: Pietro, Rocco, Piper, And Dotty. All former residents of Faraway.

Fauna, also a former resident of Faraway is on guard duty today in the void.

Vesta declares him guilty of the crime of voiding residents of Faraway and for the mysterious disappearance of Marshal and Lolly. His sentence is a lifetime in the void! 

Please note that the defendant shown here is one of my alts, representing @JSS.


----------



## DaisyFan

Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## JSS

Dunquixote said:


> Did a fun little project at Harv’s Island again . I title this: Judge Vesta vs. @JSS.
> 
> View attachment 329565
> We’ve been good buds for awhile, but JSS did it—he voided some villagers that I liked and before they even got to experience Halloween in Faraway. Plus, he is accused of building graves for Lolly and Marshal shortly after their mysterious disappearances. The witness, newcomer to Faraway Mitzi here tells her tale of what she saw.
> 
> View attachment 329566
> 
> View attachment 329568
> Room with lights on
> 
> K.K. Milonga is playing in the background
> 
> Roscoe is the defendant’s lawyer. The jurors are the following: Pietro, Rocco, Piper, And Dotty. All former residents of Faraway.
> 
> Fauna, also a former resident of Faraway is on guard duty today in the void.
> 
> Vesta declares him guilty of the crime of voiding residents of Faraway and for the mysterious disappearance of Marshal and Lolly. His sentence is a lifetime in the void!
> 
> Please note that the defendant shown here is one of my alts, representing @JSS.


Good to know Mitzi arrived safely at the void as well!   In my defense though, Marshal wasn't original and moved in from another person's void.


----------



## Roxxy

Anyone for BBQ ? First time I have had this


----------



## Dunquixote

JSS said:


> Good to know Mitzi arrived safely at the void as well!   In my defense though, Marshal wasn't original and moved in from another person's void.



Ooh how dare you! I didn’t think she would be gone so soon. 

Part three of the Voided Villagers of Faraway Saga (will think of a better title later lol).

What does life look like in the void? When my bud is sent there? I experimented with some different filters this time to get a good idea.

My friend should be afraid. Bahamut (Creepy Kid) has been angered and decides to make an appearance upon the arrival of my friend (my alt representing him). (Unfortunately, guilt tripping failed ).




Marshal and Lolly are in bandages still hurting from their painful boot from Faraway. The rest of the villagers are also clearly plotting something 







Screenshot with no filter and just a border and front view to let you see the room with the proper colors. Used border in case I make an island journal and include this in it.

Might post some screenshots of my design for the halloween contest in my next post, sometime later today and pictures of the bit that couldn’t fit in the entry. Was bummed that I couldn’t fit all of it in one picture.


----------



## Nunnafinga

_Quack Attack Part 2:Electric Boogaloo




_
Jambette belts out a tune by her favorite Seventies blues-rock band,Froghat.





I threw together this Willy Wonka costume for Halloween but that black top hat is bothering me because Gene Wilder wore a brown top hat in the movie.Anybody have a spare brown top hat?


----------



## Honesta

After some serious terraforming and re-vamping my island, I decided I can finally decorate some areas. So far, these are the only two I have... lol, because I love the spooky set and did NOT want to miss out.






Two B&W pics of my "holiday island" that I hope to just keep themed based on the time of year. Trees are still growing in, but I was too excited to wait to share. lol


Entrance and view as you leave the airport dock.


----------



## ripley4O77

Hey everyone!

I just made a video tour of my Animal Crossing New Horizons island for Halloween! I'm over 1000 hours in the game, haha! You might find some inspiration or maybe you just want to relax, have a peek, or maybe you want something in the background while you track down your favorite villager? Check it out if you are interested!

A lot of you helped me find certain objects or acquire certain villagers via trades or sales or just to help me out, so I really wanted to share this here as well!


Click here for the Spooky island Tour!
(link goes to a Youtube video)

The quality is not the best, I apologize for it, I don't have a capture card, but tried my best.

Happy Halloween!


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Vesta thinks I'm a masterpiece :')


----------



## Dunquixote

Here is my main’s house with the areas that couldn’t fit in the screenshot that I entered in the Halloween contest:



Spoiler: Halloween in the Muggy Kingdom (One Piece ref)



Very loose interpretation of some areas at the Muggy Kingdom or inside the castle.


The orange scarecrow represents a training dummy and the white katana is one of Zoro’s. I wanted to make a small area dedicated to Mihawk training Zoro. The fossils represent mandrills whom Zoro defeated (monkeys that looked like Boone which is why I am using two of Boone’s pictures). The umbrella represents Perona and the bandages represent Zoro who was injured against the mandrills and also probably against Mihawk (or at least his injured eye was probably from during his training).




The tower of pisas represent some ruin columns. The glass candle represents a glass of wine





I might add more on the left side of the castle and some crops since Mihawk farmed.

I am extremely happy with how this turned out, though I am starting to think that I may have overdecorated lol. I might replace the pumpkin table with the frozen table and remove the candy sets, replace rocking chair with den chair, but I might keep a majority of this all year since it really fits my rep (he used to be the Inquisitor from DAI and female but I am liking my One Piece projects and can’t make my other DA ideas work yet)



I hope it was okay for me to share this. If not, I’ll remove it.


----------



## Roxxy

I just  Julian


----------



## HappyTails

Nice and ready for the Halloween festivities. 






This is her costume. She's a cat/imp/animal of some kind of species.

Hans informed me he's moving.
My response: Yes, please move out.
He was the forced campsite villager that I did NOT want.


----------



## Roxxy

Just a bit spooky tonight. Definitely feels like Halloween


----------



## Whitewinterkingdom

Happy Halloween! I recreated the music video Thriller, using Animal Crossing!


----------



## EmmaFrost

Dunquixote said:


> Ooh how dare you! I didn’t think she would be gone so soon.
> 
> Part three of the Voided Villagers of Faraway Saga (will think of a better title later lol).
> 
> What does life look like in the void? When my bud is sent there? I experimented with some different filters this time to get a good idea.
> 
> My friend should be afraid. Bahamut (Creepy Kid) has been angered and decides to make an appearance upon the arrival of my friend (my alt representing him). (Unfortunately, guilt tripping failed ).
> 
> View attachment 329628
> Marshal and Lolly are in bandages still hurting from their painful boot from Faraway. The rest of the villagers are also clearly plotting something
> 
> View attachment 329629
> View attachment 329627
> Screenshot with no filter and just a border and front view to let you see the room with the proper colors. Used border in case I make an island journal and include this in it.
> 
> Might post some screenshots of my design for the halloween contest in my next post, sometime later today and pictures of the bit that couldn’t fit in the entry. Was bummed that I couldn’t fit all of it in one picture.


Your Halloween decorating is incredible. I love it. What is that circular rug called? It's so nice.


----------



## Dunquixote

EmmaFrost said:


> Your Halloween decorating is incredible. I love it. What is that circular rug called? It's so nice.



Thank you so much; that means so much to me ! That rug is the magic-circle rug; it is a rug from Saharah.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I had this new villager move in but I'm not sure what species they are.It think it might be a stubby cat or a tall squirrel.





Geez,I wish there was a way to get him to wear these glasses all the time.





Unfortunately,Merry's favorite Aussie football team,the Geelong Cats,lost to Richmond in this year's Grand Final.


----------



## Soralan

Whitewinterkingdom said:


> Happy Halloween! I recreated the music video Thriller, using Animal Crossing!


That's brilliant! 




Axel asked to leave earlier and I let him go (I'm bringing him back though, he had a starter house and I wanted to replace it with his proper one) so I went island hopping and found sherb. So I invited him to stay. Not sure who I can ask to leave instead, as my daughter doesn't want axel gone, maybe octavian can go. We'll see.


----------



## YueClemes

HAPPY HALLOWEEN !!!!!!!






NOW GIMME YOUR CANDIES !!!!!!!!!!!






Bonus xD


----------



## Jessi

I wanna see the cute Halloween pics in spirit of Halloween!


----------



## azurill

Happy Halloween. 
Here are some of mine.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Happy halloween ! I really enjoyed this event in NH. Loved the spooky set and items and had fun giving/asking my villagers for candy  I really loved seeing them all dressed up in different costumes!


----------



## RockAddict410

OMG I love the Halloween event, couldn’t imagine spending the 17th anniversary of me converting to Witchcraft any better way, HAPPY HALLOWEEN AND SAMHAIN TO ALL THOSE WHO PRACTICE!!!


----------



## Jessi

I think these are my favorite emotes in the game


----------



## KayDee

This event was a lot of fun. Here are some of my photos.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Felicity moved in just yesterday but she has my vote for cutest Halloween villager.





Gala dressed up a a mummy pig





This sums it up pretty well.


----------



## Le Ham




----------



## dizzy bone

Group photo of my island family on halloween 






And I thought this was funny. Here's Ursala beating up @Peter in the playground when he came over for trick or treating.


----------



## 6iixx

there are quite a few screenshots i haven't posted yet, so here's my dump of goodness:

right before halloween started for me yesterday.













even mabel got into the halloween spirit!





lobo, attempting to outshine me in my costume with a very similar one: _*how fabulously rude.*_





and then some other miscellaneous screenshots that have nothing to do with halloween whatsoever.










shari really likes hanging outside of tank's house lately.  so cute she's sitting directly on one of the stumps i placed.





at least she still finds hers comfortable enough to do her yoga routine.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Naturally Marshal gets the cutest costume to wear.






Big Halloween swag





Did Jack shrink a bit since New Leaf?Maybe this is Jack Jr.


----------



## Midoriya

This is a bit late, but






With @Xeleron , @Intelligent_zombie , and @Moo_Nieu


----------



## _Rainy_

We’re twins!


----------



## Minou

Here's some late screenshots as well!


----------



## Soralan

Coco is growing on me I think. 




My daughter was playing, and I forgot about even telling zucker this as a joke. 



HHA score went well this week as well


----------



## EmmaFrost

Nunnafinga said:


> Felicity moved in just yesterday but she has my vote for cutest Halloween villager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gala dressed up a a mummy pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sums it up pretty well.


Felicity looks so freaking cute, you're right! I wish I had her amiibo card. I didn't really realize how cute Gala was either


----------



## Roxxy

not sure about this being PC


----------



## EmmaFrost

*


I gave Whitney a snooty sounding catchphrase on purpose but I’m still lowkey offended when she calls me a peasant lol *


----------



## Dunquixote

The highlight of having my friend @JSS visit my island on Halloween .

Waiting for him to arrive.




Know the meaning of fear, @JSS. Maybe this will teach you not to make graves for villagers that I like after you voided them. 





Muwahaha! Revenge is sweet!










Three glorious times I got him.

Will post some screenshots later of my villagers after I tt back to halloween and take some more pics .


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Does anyone have any before and after pics of their towns/houses? I feel like a lot of people are at that point in the game where their islands are almost finished so I'm curious to see what everyone's island progression looks like.   I'll post mine later.


----------



## crimisakitty

ooh i have a few of mine!


Spoiler: early game






















Spoiler: now


----------



## skarmoury

Oooohh great timing, I actually just took a picture of my new and improved marketplace/city area  I was really proud of the first picture in my early days but as I clocked in more and more hours revamping my island I feel I've become a little better at building my island!


----------



## Licorice

Pictures from my first day (release night of the game)



Spoiler










Pictures I took today:


Spoiler


----------



## EmmaFrost

skarmoury said:


> Oooohh great timing, I actually just took a picture of my new and improved marketplace/city area  I was really proud of the first picture in my early days but as I clocked in more and more hours revamping my island I feel I've become a little better at building my island!


Holy wow, this is amazing. You managed to make the market look so active at night. I love it.


----------



## Tinkeringbell

Oh fun! I don't have many pictures of my early island, but here's the few I have:

When I just started my island, it was empty green grassland sprinkled with trees and planted bunches of flowers basically everywhere, just trying to breed hybrids. This screenshot also shows my map in the lower right corner. My house is still in much the same spot, but the museum, campsite and nook have been moved since. You can see where my starter villagers moved in, as these homes aren't in a straight line yet. The idea for a beach town came later. The little bridge behind the resident services was my first, and it's still there, as is the incline you can see me building near the back. As soon as I got access to the second level cliff I started using it as an orchard, which is still there.



Spoiler: Old island pictures












​

Below is my current island map, where you can see some things have shifted around. But I did very little terraforming, because my island was mostly already perfect. I added two small ponds and a bit of solid ground gehind my home, and that's basically it. My house right now isn't very exciting, I just took down all the Halloween decorations and the creepy graveyard vibe around it. I have picked other, more fall-like colors for it now too. But I did get to put down my first Mush Parasol today, in the spot where my white pumpkin patches used to be.



Spoiler: Recent island map and home picture











​


----------



## skarmoury

EmmaFrost said:


> Holy wow, this is amazing. You managed to make the market look so active at night. I love it.


aww, thank you so much!  I was slowly becoming unhappy with my previous marketplace set-up so I thought to try doing some "city buildings" and completely revamped my marketplace to make it feel more river-side. I'm glad you liked it!!


----------



## Corvusrene

I really wish I took more pictures of areas of my town back in early game. I am happy to see that these areas have changed and improved though.


Spoiler: Before (around mid April) 
















Spoiler: Now (early November)


----------



## Pintuition

Edit: Original thread was moved- I was responding to a user who asked to see before/after pics!

I got some good ones for ya! I have two islands so I have before/after pics of both of my entrances. Just started Lorien about 3-4 weeks ago so that's the only piece that's done but the before/after is insane!

The whole reason I started my island journal was to look back at stuff like this- it's so fun to look at what you started with!



Spoiler: Coral Key






(first day I got terraforming, junk everywhere)




(more or less finished!)





Spoiler: Lorien






(I thought I was so slick with this waterfall on my first week)







(My current entrance, post-terraforming!)



I'll be following to see everyone else's before and after- I love to see the progression!


----------



## Dunquixote

Late Halloween pics. I tted a couple days back to enjoy Halloween some more and with my alts this time since I spent most of Halloween egg hunting.



Spoiler: Tricked



Since I only got tricked once on my main and it was on a friend’s island (didn’t take any screenshots), I decided to use my alt to see what my villagers’ tricks looked like.

Each time, my OCD (I have been diagnosed with it so I am not saying this as a “joke“) kicked in and i erased the face paint and removed the rest using the mirror even though I would have probably saved time by just keeping it on until I was done getting the screenshots. 

Ugh. Jack’s trick looks the messiest of all.








Roscoe wins scariest expression award.







Sherb wins worst costume award and least fierce expression (sorry Sherb).




























Best costume reward goes to Raymond; second place goes to Punchy and Rudy (it’s a tie); third place goes to Roscoe.





Spoiler: Miscellaneous Halloween Pics









He looks so proud of himself . Rudy’s expressions are just as good as Punchy’s; before I said they were second to Punchy’s, but I take that back and bump it to as good as Punchy’s .



Only a few seconds after he gave me a treat









Punchy and Rudy are so adorable dressed up as mice or bear cubs. Punchy’s bewilderment expression is still number one.



I have other pics but these are my fave


----------



## Plume

My magic show! To get here, just navigate through the safest and most inconspicuous cornfield. ^_^


----------



## xara

Dunquixote said:


> Late Halloween pics. I tted a couple days back to enjoy Halloween some more and with my alts this time since I spent most of Halloween egg hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tricked
> 
> 
> 
> Since I only got tricked once on my main and it was on a friend’s island (didn’t take any screenshots), I decided to use my alt to see what my villagers’ tricks looked like.
> 
> Each time, my OCD (I have been diagnosed with it so I am not saying this as a “joke“) kicked in and i erased the face paint and removed the rest using the mirror even though I would have probably saved time by just keeping it on until I was done getting the screenshots.
> 
> Ugh. Jack’s trick looks the messiest of all.
> View attachment 331731
> 
> View attachment 331736
> 
> Roscoe wins scariest expression award.
> View attachment 331737
> 
> View attachment 331739
> Sherb wins worst costume award and least fierce expression (sorry Sherb).
> 
> View attachment 331742
> 
> View attachment 331743
> 
> View attachment 331744
> 
> View attachment 331745
> 
> View attachment 331746
> 
> View attachment 331747
> 
> View attachment 331748
> Best costume reward goes to Raymond; second place goes to Punchy and Rudy (it’s a tie); third place goes to Roscoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Miscellaneous Halloween Pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 331749
> View attachment 331750
> He looks so proud of himself . Rudy’s expressions are just as good as Punchy’s; before I said they were second to Punchy’s, but I take that back and bump it to as good as Punchy’s .
> View attachment 331751
> Only a few seconds after he gave me a treat
> 
> View attachment 331754
> View attachment 331755View attachment 331756
> Punchy and Rudy are so adorable dressed up as mice or bear cubs. Punchy’s bewilderment expression is still number one.
> 
> 
> 
> I have other pics but these are my fave



XNZNZJXMX PUNCHY that last pic of him is sending me and idk why,, he really said ️️ and i love him lmao


----------



## Nunnafinga

I think Tabby's haunt reaction is the same as her regular face.





Ok,Nate....I know you're not really asleep.Go get the extra large pooper scooper and clean up your mess.





Amid all of the Halloween hoopla,doggy girl Portia had a birthday.Wow,that Dizzy cleans up good.


----------



## ekcomyth

heres mine!



what are you dressed up in this autumn?​


----------



## Silkfawn

I change my outfit often and I don't always stick to the season as far as outfits go! But today's outfit is very autumn-y


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I bought _a lot_ of jacket-type clothing during the spring so I plan on changing my outfits pretty often this season.


----------



## littlewing

​i love autumn in AC so much and autumn fashion is the _bomb _(though admittedly, my current look is kind of spring-y).


----------



## ekcomyth

luckytrait said:


> View attachment 331970​i love autumn in AC so much and autumn fashion is the _bomb _(though admittedly, my current look is kind of spring-y). A+ thread


may i ask what shorts are u wearing?


----------



## littlewing

ekcomyth said:


> may i ask what shorts are u wearing?


it's the explorer shorts in green!


----------



## ekcomyth

luckytrait said:


> it's the explorer shorts in green!


do u think i can catalog a pair from you?


----------



## littlewing

ekcomyth said:


> do u think i can catalog a pair from you?


yeah for sure! i actually have them at my able's right now too if you'd prefer to buy a pair and browse the other colors?
you're welcome to come over right now if you're available.


----------



## ekcomyth

luckytrait said:


> yeah for sure! i actually have them at my able's right now too if you'd prefer to buy a pair and browse the other colors?
> you're welcome to come over right now if you're available.


thank you so much! i'd like to come to your ables  im free to come over now


----------



## Nunnafinga

The checkered chesterfield coat is the latest autumn fashion trend on my island.


----------



## 6iixx

opal is rude af.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324444787483701248
my boy had his birthday today!  look at him in his a_dork_able tweed jacket :B





double rainbow  o:  what does it mean?


----------



## returnofsaturn

shes just sitt ing there


----------



## CodyMKW

Tom really couldn't hold it in until he was on a toilet...


----------



## 6iixx

CodyMKW said:


> Tom really couldn't hold it in until he was on a toilet...
> View attachment 332520



i almost had to clean my monitor after sputtering my coffee out from this one


----------



## Nooblord

Chillin’ with our newest resident, Coco. Found her camping the other day and she was kind enough to pick Chrissy’s spot, since I don’t like having two of the same species. She’s the first camper I let move in since the mandatory smug.




Hangin’ with Hornsby.








Some scenic views.








Halloween Night


----------



## Soralan

returnofsaturn said:


> shes just sitt ing thereView attachment 332078


It looks like you have her on a lead/leash lol.




Me and my photo wall




I got the iron wand from celeste and couldn't help myself with this somewhat offensive outfit. It amused me.


----------



## Sofia22

I love the effect of the light coming through the windows in this specific room of the museum. I always come here to take screenshots of my outfits!
Here are 2 of my favorite fall looks.


----------



## Yanrima~

_Gaze upon my taste for fancy coats and despair!_





_Ok_ then, Marina....


----------



## Soralan

Yanrimasart said:


> _Gaze upon my taste for fancy coats and despair!_
> 
> View attachment 332854
> 
> _Ok_ then, Marina....
> 
> View attachment 332856


Marina is watching you sleep


----------



## Katie0391

Some late halloween pics, plus others


----------



## YueClemes

Muscles boy day !!! xD











And i call this is friendship's goal xD Support each other since beginning xD


----------



## Chris

Romantic garden date local in-progress.










Materials to be acquired: 
- 3 black lilies
- 2 black tulips
- 1 girlfriend






*Bonus: Wolfgang photo-bomb.*


Spoiler


----------



## Le Ham

You know he's always gotta be stylin'






I don't know if it's a real thing, but I feel like some villagers prefer fishing over bug catching, or vice versa. Rodney is ALWAYS fishing somewhere, and I don't see him with a net out nearly as often as Billy. (It's also a treat to see him on the other side of the island! also Ketchup was in the campsite. She's cute, but I don't want a second peppy.)






And now, Billy


----------



## TaylaJade

Happy Birthday to my beautiful blue baby Bam!  (I know I’m a day late but I haven’t played in like a week )


----------



## Roxxy

Ok Bestie, why won’t you give me your photo ??


----------



## Chris

Vrisnem said:


> Romantic garden date local in-progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Materials to be acquired:
> - 3 black lilies
> - 2 black tulips
> - 1 girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bonus: Wolfgang photo-bomb.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler



_An update to the above post:_

*A Sunday brunch in the cold light of morning.*

Materials still to be acquired:
- 3 black lilies
- 2 1 black tulips
- 1 girlfriend


----------



## azurill

I I have had the playground on the left side of my island forever. This is the first time one of my villagers used it.


----------



## Soralan

Had a friendly word with phoebe yesterday..




I got another new villager who shares my intimidation tactics. Cherry arrived after phoebe left. 




Also caught ankha on the bog.


----------



## Rosch

I just want to share this adorable unexpected pic I managed to capture during halloween. I was running around as usual, then when I came to the neighborhood section of my island, I saw 4 of my villagers there. And for some amazing reason, they fell in line while asking me for candy.

Sterling is on the back of the line and Buzz already got his candy.


----------



## Plume

Today, I caught a glimpse of a double rainbow! This little concert area is still a work in progress.


----------



## OiGuessWho

Post your Cute outfits and Wand options here! For starters, here's my own stuff, check it;


Spoiler: Normal Tabbie








Normal Tabbie! A custom outfit that adds to the top of the wraparound skirt to give a Punk-rock-ish theme to it. Sandals + Leg warmers look nice in my opinion, and I like the Dandy Hat! Overall a very summery, tropical look. 
You may note the Butterfly Glasses show up on nearly all my outfits, I think they're neat.


Spoiler: Cold Weather Tabbie








Cold Weather Tabbie! The Pom Casquette is basically a winter Dandy hat so why not. Nordic Socks to keep my tootsies warm in my Moccasin boots.
And yes, that is a Keyhole sweater. I reserve the right to meme.


Spoiler: Athletic Tabbie








Athletic Tabbie! The main feature of this is the Sporty Custom outfit, a combo of a sports bra and Headphones. IRL I love to listen to stuff while I exercise.


Spoiler: Beach Tabbie








Beach Tabbie! If my original outfit wasn't summer beach-ready enough. Time to sunbathe!


Spoiler: Downpour Tabbie








Downpour Tabbie! A great deal of my island has Zen imagery, so I gotta have one outfit inspired by eastern stuff. A Floral Custom Coat over a shirt and dress, with a Straw Umbrella hat and wooden sandals. Facemask to appease in-game social distancers, and those neat little glasses fit this outfit more than anything else.


Spoiler: Artistic Tabbie








Artistic Tabbie! A nice summery outfit to do artwork in, with a custom denim skirt and apron with an off the shoulder top, straw hat, and sandals.
Mainly inspired by this custom outfit.


Spoiler: Landscaping Tabbie








Landscaping Tabbie! A mainly monochrome outfit I use when landscaping, if it wasn't obvious. When the landscaping helmet isn't on, it has a white denim cap.


Spoiler: Bug-Hunt Tabbie








Bug Hunt Tabbie! An outdoorsy outfit using various 'Bug Relics' like the Bug Aloha Shirt and the Butterfly backpack. Usually only worn during Bug Offs.


Spoiler: Fishing Trip Tabbie








Fishing Trip Tabbie! Pleather Skirt for water-proofing comfort, and a custom fishing vest, with an un-pictured pink/blue Splatoon design on the back. Used a bit more often for fishing as well and Fishing Tourneys.

Hope you like my designs!


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## OiGuessWho

*deleted by user*


----------



## samsquared

my very belated halloween outfit & halloween decorations at my home! me & the girls scaring Jack in the plaza lol


----------



## Roxxy

My wee cutie Erik eating his lollIpop on the beach  isn’t he adorable


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## Alolan_Apples

While the local multiplayer feature is a mere disappointment, it doesn't mean it's not screenshot-worthy. I took a couple photos of all three of my female human villagers doing activities together, with these photos being the best ones.




At a suite room in a fall-themed hotel.




All three beach chairs are used as the girls watch the sunset.




Board game time. Charlotte and Kaylee are on one side, and Holly is on the other.




And here is one of StarGlow's best attractions, Party Beach.



Spoiler: Christmas Items in photo






This is part of the boardwalk, StarGlow's signature attraction.


----------



## Nunnafinga

There's a new pair of BFF's on the island complete with matching outfits.





Sorry,pal but that's as sophisticational as I get.





Autumn kitty girl


----------



## TaylaJade

Uh Rosie? You’re scaring me sweetie....


----------



## azurill

TaylaJade said:


> Uh Rosie? You’re scaring me sweetie....
> View attachment 334230


This reminds me of what apple said awhile ago.


----------



## Roxxy

Ok sis, popstar or athlete?


----------



## Etown20

Poppy wants to help pick up sticks


----------



## Le Ham

Purrl has the smallest yard on my island, but maybe the view (and the height, considering that she's a cat) are worth it? She probably won't stay forever, though I continue to struggle with who could replace her. I just don't jibe with a lot of the snooties






Before/after of the path between Melba's house and the "farm" (also Urs)


----------



## oak

I switched over to custom paths and started decorating for Christmas. I even time travelled to December cause I got tired of waiting haha.


----------



## Nooblord

Chops, we all shop at Nook’s Cranny and buy off-brand Nook groceries, stop frontin’...


----------



## Nunnafinga

The search continues..........





Marshal sang for his squirrel bud Static yesterday.





Blathers is gettin' a little hot and bothered.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Months ago, when I was first hashing out ideas for Evwirt, I was initially going to go for a normal woodland villager roster: a couple wolves, a few squirrels, a rabbit, and a few other species. I was only supposed to have *one* deer (maybe two if I found Diana). Then I found Deirdre. One thing led to another and now...



I know Mono Species towns can be a bit boring but honestly this is the most fun I’ve had with my roster. I love seeing my deer running around doing silly/cute stuff; I seem to catch Fauna and Erik especially (they’re some of my favorites)!

Yeah, just keep sweeping the grass...

...and I think we have enough Day Lilies (thats a long story.)

at least she knows how to pose for an excellent shot!

Erik I often find saying funny stuff; for context he is referring to the brand new hay bed I just gave him.


----------



## YueClemes

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Months ago, when I was first hashing out ideas for Evwirt, I was initially going to go for a normal woodland villager roster: a couple wolves, a few squirrels, a rabbit, and a few other species. I was only supposed to have *one* deer (maybe two if I found Diana). Then I found Deirdre. One thing led to another and now...View attachment 334582View attachment 334577I know Mono Species towns can be a bit boring but honestly this is the most fun I’ve had with my roster. I love seeing my deer running around doing silly/cute stuff; I seem to catch Fauna and Erik especially (they’re some of my favorites)!View attachment 334581Yeah, just keep sweeping the grass...View attachment 334578...and I think we have enough Day Lilies (thats a long story.)View attachment 334580at least she knows how to pose for an excellent shot!View attachment 334579Erik I often find saying funny stuff; for context he is referring to the brand new hay bed I just gave him.


i got 3 deers too hahaha and i love Erik too LOL I got Beau, Bam and Erik xD


----------



## Katie0391

Sherb visiting his bug friends in the museum




Made a mini farmers market where one of my pumpkin patches was. Still in progress


----------



## TaylaJade

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Months ago, when I was first hashing out ideas for Evwirt, I was initially going to go for a normal woodland villager roster: a couple wolves, a few squirrels, a rabbit, and a few other species. I was only supposed to have *one* deer (maybe two if I found Diana). Then I found Deirdre. One thing led to another and now...View attachment 334582View attachment 334577I know Mono Species towns can be a bit boring but honestly this is the most fun I’ve had with my roster. I love seeing my deer running around doing silly/cute stuff; I seem to catch Fauna and Erik especially (they’re some of my favorites)!View attachment 334581Yeah, just keep sweeping the grass...View attachment 334578...and I think we have enough Day Lilies (thats a long story.)View attachment 334580at least she knows how to pose for an excellent shot!View attachment 334579Erik I often find saying funny stuff; for context he is referring to the brand new hay bed I just gave him.


I love this! If I could have a one species island, it would definitely be all deers as well! I already have three deers (Diana, Fauna and Bam), and have had Beau and Fuchsia in the past. I really want to eventually get Erik and maybe Bruce too. I don’t think it’s boring to have one species at all! In fact, it’s probably more unique and interesting than “regular” islands


----------



## Hanif1807

*I've finally collected all the photos of my first 10 villagers plus some of the newer ones. Took me half a year



*​


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Hanif1807 said:


> *I've finally collected all the photos of my first 10 villagers plus some of the newer ones. Took me half a year
> 
> View attachment 334648*​


this is so cute


----------



## Soralan

I built this a while ago when hans left the island, but it was on my daughters part of the island. I finally got around to moving it today. 




Also spruced up outside sprockets house, I thought a solar panel was fitting so he can charge himself.


----------



## Roxxy

I know it’s early but sparky stuff makes me happy


----------



## Le Ham

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326997809678020610


----------



## Rowbowkid800




----------



## Nefarious

Redid my plaza. It's a lot less plain, but not crowded either. Makes me realize how close my RS is to my airport.


Spoiler: before photo


----------



## John Wick

That made me miss K.K.'s guitar case item that opened and closed, from NL.

That was an awesome music room. ^_^


----------



## visibleghost

that's perfect, finally this little gyroid man has an occupation besides asking for money


----------



## Soralan

I made a temporary trash farm, and trapped Rosie on an island while making it. She seems quite content over there.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1327191085467144193


----------



## Sara?

NefariousKing said:


> Redid my plaza. It's a lot less plain, but not crowded either. Makes me realize how close my RS is to my airport.​



I like both photos to be honest


----------



## Lynnatchii

That's cute! It makes me want dj k.k. even more. Even though I don't play older games, be he seems really cool! I didn't know Lloid is a DJ? Wow he seems cool, he have 2 jobs then


----------



## Sara?

oh man that made me miss the club house in NL!


----------



## Roxxy

Sara? said:


> oh man that made me miss the club house in NL!


Hopefully in one of the updates we might get club Lol  was always sad though being the only person in a club though


----------



## Sara?

Roxxy said:


> Hopefully in one of the updates we might get club Lol  was always sad though being the only person in a club though



True enough, but to be honest i did like to go there with the pp who pop in my island for a little bit, it was just something different to do when they came and it was kind of cute heheh.


----------



## Roxxy

Sara? said:


> True enough, but to be honest i did like to go there with the pp who pop in my island for a little bit, it was just something different to do when they came and it was kind of cute heheh.


Sounds much better  I didn’t do any online play in NL so if it comes to NH maybe someone will help me be less of a loner


----------



## Sara?

So here I am rushing my last terraforming and decorating duties before the big update falls upon us felling all  .  Meanwhile Lucky is searching for those rare mushrooms 




So I decided to go to the vending machine to get a cold coffee to wake up and be able to finish the last details, although I like my coffee to be strong with just a tat of milk, wink wink to you Brewster,  cant wait to have you in my island 





Time to get back to work !


----------



## Hanif1807

Dotty now has 4 ears


----------



## Nefarious

Sara? said:


> I like both photos to be honest



This had me thinking of combining the both of them, kinda, in the term of adding more pathing. lol
Now I'm kind of in a stalemate. Can someone shoot me their opinion of which one looks best?


----------



## Sara?

NefariousKing said:


> This had me thinking of combining the both of them, kinda, in the term of adding more pathing. lol
> Now I'm kind of in a stalemate. Can someone shoot me their opinion of which one looks best?
> ​



I am fan pf photo number 1 & 2 but  since its gonna snow relatively soon i would vote for photo number 1 since it will look all cute with the white snow


----------



## LittleMissPanda

NefariousKing said:


> This had me thinking of combining the both of them, kinda, in the term of adding more pathing. lol
> Now I'm kind of in a stalemate. Can someone shoot me their opinion of which one looks best?
> 
> View attachment 334866
> View attachment 334867
> View attachment 334868​


Photo 3 for sure. To me it looks the most natural and attractive.


----------



## 6iixx

NefariousKing said:


> This had me thinking of combining the both of them, kinda, in the term of adding more pathing. lol
> Now I'm kind of in a stalemate. Can someone shoot me their opinion of which one looks best?
> 
> View attachment 334866
> View attachment 334867
> View attachment 334868​



i agree with little miss panda, for sure!  the third one is my ultimate favourite out of the three selections  <3  it gives it enough path to seem all connected, but it isn't.. too connected, if that makes sense?  i like floating pathways more, so that could just be me being biased


----------



## Nefarious

Thank you all for your opinions! I'll stick with the 3rd one then. 
Once the snow finally comes I'll try out the 1st one, see if I could possibly make snowmen on the spots where mush lamps currently are.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

This is what I've been up to the last couple of days~

Making my new neighbor (and crucial source of Lon Lon milk) feel more at home.






New farm! I love the simplicity of it.







Spoiler: What this plot of land used to be





Looking at it now, I'm really going to miss it. But Autumn is the season of change~



Who owns this little watermelon patch, you say?







Spoiler: It's none other than this woolly little gal!


----------



## Sara?

NefariousKing said:


> Thank you all for your opinions! I'll stick with the 3rd one then.
> Once the snow finally comes I'll try out the 1st one, see if I could possibly make snowmen on the spots where mush lamps currently are.




There is a there-snow man person DIY  which is basically a snowman with a  hat and a scarf, so you can also put those if building the snowman is too hard


----------



## Nefarious

Sara? said:


> There is a there-snow man person DIY  which is basically a snowman with a  hat and a scarf, so you can also put those if building the snowman is too hard



Oh I completely forgot about that, that's a good idea! That'll for sure be a plan B. 

@LittleMissPanda Just gotta say, Tipper in her lil rocking chair chilling in her yard brings me great joy. _Love her so much._ The new farm looks very cute as well!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

NefariousKing said:


> Oh I completely forgot about that, that's a good idea! That'll for sure be a plan B.
> 
> @LittleMissPanda Just gotta say, Tipper in her lil rocking chair chilling in her yard brings me great joy. _Love her so much._ The new farm looks very cute as well!


Thank you! I think so, too ^.^ I loved Tipper since WW, as she was one of my very first snooties (the title of first going to Baabara ) so I've had a particular desire as of late to invite her from the mystery islands to come live in Magicant~ her and Wendy, because I felt Dom would love a Sheep companion! <3


----------



## Nefarious

LittleMissPanda said:


> Thank you! I think so, too ^.^ I loved Tipper since WW, as she was one of my very first snooties (the title of first going to Baabara ) so I've had a particular desire as of late to invite her from the mystery islands to come live in Magicant~ her and Wendy, because I felt Dom would love a Sheep companion! <3



I was unfortunately unaware of Tipper's existence until this installment when I accidently TT incorrectly after kicking one of my first villagers and she took that plot. At first I was upset but it really was a blessing in disguise, I ended up loving her. It was bittersweet when I had to let her go, but took plenty of photos of her moving out party. 




I haven't had the chance of meeting Wendy yet, but she looks like such a great sheep! _Her home looks so cozy._


----------



## LittleMissPanda

NefariousKing said:


> I was unfortunately unaware of Tipper's existence until this installment when I accidently TT incorrectly after kicking one of my first villagers and she took that plot. At first I was upset but it really was a blessing in disguise, I ended up loving her. It was bittersweet when I had to let her go, but took plenty of photos of her moving out party.
> View attachment 334897
> 
> I haven't had the chance of meeting Wendy yet, but she looks like such a great sheep! _Her home looks so cozy._


Oh that's about the sweetest thing EVER!  Tipper deserves every bit of love! I'm happy to hear you gave her a chance and ended up warming up to her~ there are just so many other villagers I wish I could have be my neighbors, such as Plucky (I love the chicken shapes as much as the anteater shapes, as weird as that sounds heehee) Puddles (I just love frogs in general) Rod (my favorite little thug mouse) Maggie (second best piggy, first being Agnes fight me)

And honestly I want to give Deirdre a chance~ I didn't think much of her in NL and thought she looked kind of weird but seeing her in NH she really looks pretty and unique, and I'm in love with her Autumn-themed house!


----------



## Nefarious

LittleMissPanda said:


> Oh that's about the sweetest thing EVER!  Tipper deserves every bit of love! I'm happy to hear you gave her a chance and ended up warming up to her~ there are just so many other villagers I wish I could have be my neighbors, such as Plucky (I love the chicken shapes as much as the anteater shapes, as weird as that sounds heehee) Puddles (I just love frogs in general) Rod (my favorite little thug mouse) Maggie (second best piggy, first being Agnes fight me)
> 
> And honestly I want to give Deirdre a chance~ I didn't think much of her in NL and thought she looked kind of weird but seeing her in NH she really looks pretty and unique, and I'm in love with her Autumn-themed house!



Yeah, there's definitely not enough slots to keep all these cool animals.  There's so many to try out eventually. ^^
(Won't fight you on Agnes because I think so too, along with Rasher in my opinion. lol)

I was actually thinking of moving Deidre in! I'll be kicking Pecan out soon and she's one of the few amiibo cards I have access to. If you like, the next time you have an open plot, you can have her. I can easily kick her with another amiibo whenever.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

NefariousKing said:


> Yeah, there's definitely not enough slots to keep all these cool animals.  There's so many to try out eventually. ^^
> (Won't fight you on Agnes because I think so too, along with Rasher in my opinion. lol)
> 
> I was actually thinking of moving Deidre in! I'll be kicking Pecan out soon and she's one of the few amiibo cards I have access to. If you like, the next time you have an open plot, you can have her. I can easily kick her with another amiibo whenever.


Ty for the thoughtful offer~ (btw I agree about Rasher!) But I actually have Pecan's Amiibo too ^^


----------



## Nefarious

LittleMissPanda said:


> Ty for the thoughtful offer~ (btw I agree about Rasher!) But I actually have Pecan's Amiibo too ^^



Oh I meant Deirdre is the one you can have.  Just let me know later on if you do.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

NefariousKing said:


> Oh I meant Deirdre is the one you can have.  Just let me know later on if you do.


Oooooh sorry for the misunderstanding!  I will consider your offer, then ^^ meanwhile I'll continue mulling it over~ I can be really indecisive about things


----------



## Nunnafinga

Aerial spy photos from a mysterious fat seaplane.





Big day.......tuxedo.......?I think my Raymond is getting married soon.





"Yo,whadda you lookin' at?You betta scram before I bust your kneecaps or somethin'!"


----------



## Fruitcup

RIP my beautiful pear trees


----------



## 6iixx

Fruitcup said:


> RIP my beautiful pear trees
> View attachment 334920



oh no, do you not like the red colouring?  :c
i liked the way the trees changed, i just didn't like how long it took for them to get that way.


----------



## Sara?

6iixx said:


> oh no, do you not like the red colouring?  :c
> i liked the way the trees changed, i just didn't like how long it took for them to get that way.




SAME!!!! I feel like why did it take so long, its nearly December man and they will have to leave, seems unfair . I wish the season changes would last longer, like for example the cherry blossom which lasts  10 days' wish we had a teeny tiny faster season transition


----------



## Roxxy

Can I share a letter I got in the mail this morning  I just had to display the gift as it’s super special


----------



## 6iixx

Roxxy said:


> Can I share a letter I got in the mail this morning  I just had to display the gift as it’s super special
> 
> View attachment 334935View attachment 334936



that lace letter is always so adorable and reminds me of those really old letter pages my nana would have.  i would love writing out fake letters on them  <3

audie's such a swell gal.


----------



## Fruitcup

6iixx said:


> oh no, do you not like the red colouring?  :c
> i liked the way the trees changed, i just didn't like how long it took for them to get that way.


I love how much the trees change color, it's like every few days you have a new island but I'm so worried the redder the trees get the weirder my pear trees and green mums will look lol


----------



## 6iixx

Fruitcup said:


> I love how much the trees change color, it's like every few days you have a new island but I'm so worried the redder the trees get the weirder my pear trees and green mums will look lol



i definitely understand that, then!  do flower stems change with seasonal atmosphere as well?
hopefully you like how your pears and everything turn out when the trees and such are officially done their change  :c


----------



## Fruitcup

6iixx said:


> i definitely understand that, then!  do flower stems change with seasonal atmosphere as well?
> hopefully you like how your pears and everything turn out when the trees and such are officially done their change  :c


The stems do change, even when you equip them as an accessory, the details are so nice in this game. And, thanks, I'm really trying to embrace my island through all seasonal color changes


----------



## azurill

Conversation between sterling and mint. Sterling is bad at tongue twisters.


----------



## KitaWarheit

I wasn't sure to post here or the questions thread but... So it rained yesterday and now I have a gold rose??? Sure I have a gold watering can (I've never used it on this patch tho), but I guess rain is just as good?? XD


----------



## Sara?

KitaWarheit said:


> I wasn't sure to post here or the questions thread but... So it rained yesterday and now I have a gold rose??? Sure I have a gold watering can (I've never used it on this patch tho), but I guess rain is just as good?? XD
> 
> View attachment 335138




It has also happened to meee !!!! and I don't like gold roses, so I was like, for real now ??!! hahahah  .I guess It must be a glitch or a very special rain, like after a storm rain or after a rainbow ? hahah who knows


----------



## KitaWarheit

Sara? said:


> It has also happened to meee !!!! and I don't like gold roses, so I was like, for real now ??!! hahahah  .I guess It must be a glitch or a very special rain, like after a storm rain or after a rainbow ? hahah who knows


Maybe!! It was dark and looked heavy so maybe that's why lol


----------



## Dunquixote

KitaWarheit said:


> I wasn't sure to post here or the questions thread but... So it rained yesterday and now I have a gold rose??? Sure I have a gold watering can (I've never used it on this patch tho), but I guess rain is just as good?? XD
> 
> View attachment 335138



Someone told me (and I think someone else confirmed this for me) that there is always a small chance of rain creating gold roses. The first time it happened to me it was a week or couple days after he used his gold watering can and i got nothing from the roses; he suggested the possibility of still getting them even if they failed to produce one the day after they were watered. 

I had this happen at least two more times (the rain creating more).   I think it’s a nice surprise to see.


----------



## KitaWarheit

Dunquixote said:


> Someone told me (and I think someone else confirmed this for me) that there is always a small chance of rain creating gold roses. The first time it happened to me it was a week or couple days after he used his gold watering can and i got nothing from the roses; he suggested the possibility of still getting them even if they failed to produce one the day after they were watered.
> 
> I had this happen at least two more times (the rain creating more).   I think it’s a nice surprise to see.


oh that's awesome actually~


----------



## Khaelis

I keep catching Del sitting outside of Phoebe's window...


----------



## Etown20

Mallary doing some late night bug catching


----------



## Nunnafinga

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 335222
> 
> Mallary doing some late night bug catching







Our duckies have the same fashion sense.


----------



## skarmoury

this city never sleeps at night


----------



## thatawkwardkid

This is the first time I've experienced fog in this game and I'm loving it.


Spoiler


----------



## Sara?

thatawkwardkid said:


> This is the first time I've experienced fog in this game and I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 335376
> View attachment 335375
> View attachment 335378
> View attachment 335377
> View attachment 335379View attachment 335380



wooOooOw ! i haven't yet experienced this meteorological effect but I can already tell from your photos it is going to look absolutely stunning and I just cant wait to have some fog in my island too!!!  .

BTW what a lovely town you have really like your style ☀


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Sara? said:


> wooOooOw ! i haven't yet experienced this meteorological effect but I can already tell from your photos it is going to look absolutely stunning and I just cant wait to have some fog in my island too!!!  .
> 
> BTW what a lovely town you have really like your style ☀



Thank you!!


----------



## Katie0391

Ehhh, Dobie it's you stuck on her face!








Got some photos




Shooting stars over my stargazing area








2 cats working out... until Mitzi saw a butterfly




Sick as a... hotdog??


----------



## coldpotato

One of us is the real Daisy Mae. Pretty hard to tell, I know


----------



## Roxxy

I think I have company  I love having visitors


----------



## Etown20

Little squirrel, big glasses


----------



## 6iixx

lobo sent this to me the day after our friday the 13th event; i thought it was really fitting, _and _he just knows my style. :B









you got that right!  he's fussin' over the checkered coat i gave him a while ago   





chrissy and shari relaxin' in the autumn breeze together.. ish?  idk why shari has her rain hat on, but she does.





just some peaceful yoga vibes, courtesy of opal.


----------



## Etown20

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Happy birthday to Mallary!


----------



## Soralan

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 335988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday to Mallary!


Ducks are so cute.

I got two more photos to today, I'm going to have to move them upstairs to a bigger wall soon!




Some random shots






And visiting Ikouluke for a meteor shower last week.


----------



## aoiMusubi

some mushrooms!


----------



## Sara?

aoiMusubi said:


> some mushrooms!




Love the room deco!! super cute and that rug


----------



## aoiMusubi

Sara? said:


> Love the room deco!! super cute and that rug


ty so much :3


----------



## Carmalentine

The inside of my Island Rep's house (Carmilla)


----------



## Sara?

Carmalentine said:


> The inside of my Island Rep's house (Carmilla)
> View attachment 336062View attachment 336063



Very neat and tidy !!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Mi gato de oficina!Peace and long life.





Watching the famous guy work out is a popular pastime on my island.





Audie can't resist a man(or duck)who wears a Stetson.


----------



## -Lumi-

Here’s my current fall outfit for my villager! Keeping an eye out for a green or orange career skirt to go with a different jacket I have but instead the Able sisters have stocked an entire cowboy outfit for the third day in a row. 



I thought there was a thread for sharing outfits?? But now I can’t find it I’m sorry if it isn’t okay to post this here!


----------



## Etown20

It's the thought that counts


----------



## Soralan

Since I got sprockets photo it's time to move him on. Got lucky after a few campsite spawns and found a new villager. 



Time to give sprocket a "visit"


----------



## Khaelis

Obligatory sitting screen capture


----------



## Pyoopi

The fact they are smiling down at me is great, lol. 





This would have been perfect for Halloween.

Found the perfect place for my yule log.


----------



## skarmoury

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Vivian is not having it today. : ( I love her and I want her to reciprocate 




Two girls, chillin in the middle of the road.




I'm Bea's #1 fan!


----------



## Timexturner

In honor of me becoming a great aunt, I made a little baby room for my nephew’s new baby, we don’t know what it is yet, so that’s why I have the little girl and boy romper. The baby is due in may and I’m so excited! I might update it once we know what the baby’s gender is.


----------



## Le Ham

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329259058985979904




















	Post automatically merged: Nov 18, 2020

Appendix:


----------



## Cosmic-chan

This is the purest post I have seen in a long time oml ! Congrats !


----------



## Plume

Here's a part of my island that I'm really pleased with! It's a convenience store, and the stairs lead to a second floor which hosts a little bakery.






The bakery:



You can find Kiki's house behind the bakery!


----------



## xara

awe this is so precious!! wishing you and your family well


----------



## DaisyFan

Doing some yoga.


----------



## Yanrima~

Fun with Reactions:




*Gamecube morning aerobics music plays*




(Nothing out of the ordinary. Just a usual picture of Raymond sitting.)


----------



## Mick

Pyoopi said:


> This would have been perfect for Halloween.



That is terrifying. I'm glad I just woke up or my sleep would have been ruined.  

I am also enjoying this update to its full potential:


----------



## aoiMusubi

Some Halloween Alice in Wonderland!!
I'm cheshire cat XD​


----------



## Soralan

Some fun with the new reactions 
Sherbs having none of it. 




Chilling with Raymond. My daughter built this hill for his house, and all the villagers seem to love sitting here. Now I can as well! 




Trying some magic to influence the RNG. Initial results are that it doesn't work.


----------



## Hanif1807

We welcome you to our island. I was also playing around with new Reactions
My newly upgraded island is ready to visit btw (although it's still 60% done). You can check it on my DA. I will also open for Island Tour on Saturday


----------



## 6iixx

this is the _very_ first time i've _ever_ seen a villager even come close to my rock garden before. my villagers have ignored this plot for forever, but now all of a sudden i have two casual strollers?


----------



## Roxxy

Just redone my airport entrance. Waiting for my friend to come visit


----------



## Silkfawn

Your browser is not able to display this video.



The tables have turned


----------



## OiGuessWho

Having fun with the new reactions! 



Sittin' on the beach is the best thing.



The Yoga Animation is awesome. So chill.



Enjoying Maple's Flower Garden with the new sniffy reaction.



CLICK SNAP!  I can finally be a tourist! ...on other peoples islands. Just a History enthusiast on my Isle.



Afternoon workout with Chrissy! Just two pink gals hangin' out.



And nighttime yoga with Francine, the other sister! Featuring Wolfgang, T-posing to assert his dominance.


----------



## Minou

My first successful Sit Down with Marshall


----------



## Soralan

Your browser is not able to display this video.












Bunny and Raymond have a sing off, Bunnie singing Bubblegum K.K while Raymond tries to drown her out with K.K Metal. Didn't realise they done this!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Finally allowed in the once exclusive morning yoga crew.





Another autumn day in the park.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

There’s just something perfect about a scruffy child doing yoga poses on a pier


----------



## Kloudie

Can I have a beer too?


----------



## Soralan

Sherb has never got over his granny's death i think...


----------



## USN Peter

Spring season in Southern Hemisphere.















Yes, my queen.


----------



## Etown20

Molly in overalls and a giant ribbon


----------



## Le Ham

Sprinkle writes me a letter not with invisible ink, but with _invisible paper_






This was a minor glitch that resolved itself. When I checked all the mail that was there and closed the mailbox, the sign remained up and blinking, so I opened it again and some new mail that hadn't loaded in previously was now in. Sprinkle's letter disappeared completely, even though I favorited it, and in its place was a letter my friend sent me. Interesting.

Another strange thing that has happened since the update: Ursala has pulled out her old starter wooden-block chair, which hasn't been seen since maybe April or May, and is displaying it in the corner where she usually puts other random 1x1 things


----------



## Living Fossil

I can finally listen to music the right way.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 20, 2020



Etown20 said:


> View attachment 336824
> 
> Molly in overalls and a giant ribbon





I see your Molly is also of the *#GiantRibbonGang* as well. All though mine is a maid. Bless her heart.


----------



## Silkfawn

Your browser is not able to display this video.



*WARNING: Contains spoilers.*
You cannot tell my these aren't the cutest items in the game


----------



## John Wick

Silkfawn said:


> View attachment 336882
> *WARNING: Contains spoilers.*
> You cannot tell my these aren't the cutest items in the game


I can't wait to get those!


----------



## Nooblord

Living alone in a big house... At least I have Shelly-Ann.













It’d be nice if villagers could visit... Nintendo.


----------



## CodyMKW

Got some sweet pics

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329241625243967488


----------



## dizzy bone

taking some selfies with my friend ☺


----------



## Roxxy

Deleted


----------



## Etown20

Lolly is doing her best Ankha impersonation


----------



## -Lumi-

I think Lolly has a bit of a crush on K.K Slider 



Spoiler: Morning











Spoiler: Afternoon











Spoiler: Evening


----------



## SmoochsPLH

I wanna see your bedrooms! Mostly cause I need inspo for my own, but I'm also curious to see what others have done with their's.

Mine's not done, but it's a very pink theme! I'll add a pic later though as my switch is dead lol...

EDIT:
I'm so sorry I had no clue this should go here. I make that mistake a lot, thank you whoever moved it!


----------



## eseamir

this is part of mine atm





I've changed a few things since taking this but the general vibe is p much the same


----------



## SmoochsPLH

eseamir said:


> this is part of mine atm
> 
> View attachment 337153
> 
> I've changed a few things since taking this but the general vibe is p much the same


ahhhhhh omg i love it!! verry good vibes!!!! i need to remember not to shove stuff in corners so much i think that's my main issue.


----------



## Shawna

Awwwwwww how sweet. :,,,,,)
I hope you can update us when he/she arrives. :3


----------



## Korichi

That’s so precious!!! Congratulations on becoming a great aunt!! I’m sure you’ll be an awesome one!!


----------



## RETSAMDET

Congrats! And the room looks great! I hadn't really thought about how well all the wooden block-based DIY recipes work with the nursery theme, but they do come together nicely.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Congratulations!!! The baby room looks adorable


----------



## Hanif1807

Why is Eloise holding a net inside her house?

I mean cool, but _why?_


----------



## Maiana

Spoiler: my bedroom!








i actually finished making it two days ago! i plan on adding a few more toys once i get my hands on the new ones from the update :>


----------



## HappyTails

Um.... okay. That was weird





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

My character’s bedroom is really..._atypical_. My character lives out in the woods, so his camp _would _be his bedroom!

This is on my NH island. The equivalent area on my main island is actually split into two parts, so I don’t think it counts towards what you’re asking for.


----------



## Matt0106

I've posted mine on the forums before, but here it is again 

Might tweak it a bit for the holidays; can't wait for Toy Day to come around so I can fill up my room with a few gifts!


----------



## Licorice

Recently re-did my bedroom.





Spoiler


----------



## FlimsyAxe

This is more of my bedroom plan that I did in Harv's island. Will have to make some adjustments though due to the dimensions not matching my actual house


----------



## peachycrossing9

I finished my bedroom quite a while back. I'm still really happy with the design.


----------



## Roxxy

I have three bedrooms. Didn’t know if I should pick one or if it’s ok to show all of them  Just me in the house so I should really do something else with the rooms


----------



## shiniki

My current bedroom:


----------



## *Maddy*

Here's my bedroom!






I'll probably add more later but this is it right now!


----------



## Sara?

I have three players in my island and their bedrooms are all a big work in progress except the one i have themed as the secret mermaids house  



Spoiler: Main home bedroom 











Spoiler: Asian home bedroom 











Spoiler: Secret mermaid bedroom



As you enter her house it should represent and island or like secret beach where she lives and is her house



If you takes the stairs down, she has her cozy cave which is underwater hence the first picture hehe and as she passes the arch she becomes a mermaid and can relax  away from pry eyes with her cute little Horseshoe crab pet ❤


----------



## Nooblord

The last room I worked on because I wasn’t sure how to decorate it. This is how it turned out. Probably the coziest room in my house.


----------



## Nooblord

Finally get to decorate Wits’ End with shrooms:

A little stretch break while strolling through Redwood.




Warming up by a campfire on Holly Peak.




Decided to turn the inclines and bridge at the fork to stone. Lookin’ good.




Grand opening of The Wits’ End Fall Festival. Open until the end of the month.




Live jam session at WEPR. Slay, Queenie, slay<3 Octavian really gets into his drumming. Hornsby working his magic on the guitar. He’s the lead singer/guitarist of Drool Stains but often lends his talents to other acts.


----------



## -Lumi-

Yay! I finally found my flower


----------



## Mick

The new random dream address feature truly provides a goldmine of well-decorated islands to draw inspiration from


----------



## Etown20

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















the double plop


----------



## Romaki




----------



## Roxxy

Please ignore the fact that the Christmas tree blocks the doorway


----------



## John Wick

Mick said:


> The new random dream address feature truly provides a goldmine of well-decorated islands to draw inspiration from


They missed their mark. ^_^


----------



## Mick

John Wick said:


> They missed their mark. ^_^



They _almost_ made it in time!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Mick said:


> They _almost_ made it in time!


Almost only counts in the game of horseshoes


----------



## Midoriya

Autumn foliage shots of UA Academy’s fruit orchard at sunset!


----------



## Serabee

Decided to do a photoshoot with my boy Shep, like I did with Ursala. I... totally forgot to switch his outfit between two pics, but let's just pretend he hit up a cafe after his museum selfie, shall we? I wanted to highlight how silly he looks in glasses (he wears them a lot but... is that REALLY what's gonna help your eyesight, Shep? not, y'know, a haircut?) and how hilarious it is when he's surprised/inspired/etc. and you can see the one eye   

And, seriously, LOVING these new reactions and gonna do more of these photoshoots- they're fun!


----------



## dizzy bone

Gave my island a rural town makeover Really loving how it's looks with the maple trees. Still got a while until I can update my DA but here's a sneak:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yoga session with Merry.Gotta look out for those pointy ears of hers.





Merry is the first villager to happily pose for a sit-down pic.Ummm...I suppose a longer skirt would be better for next time.





Chillin' with Jambette.I don't think she's drinking a soda.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Deirdre has moved in to the Cedar Forest here in Magicant <3 I have to say, I am diggin' her so far. She is all about AUTUMN: her home, her colors, and it helps I decorated her yard with some mush furniture. Here she is just enjoying the view of the lake, indulging in some soda early in the morning (orange soda YUM)





She and Gonzo are having a chat. How neighborly! I'm sure they will get along just fi--





...Or not.





Deirdre is just being the big sister that she is.





Also I just finished my morning swim laps around the island lol don't mind me)


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, I know you shouldn’t  I thought I would try and open a lost item. You can’t open and I was disappointed  but this is soo cute and it makes sense when I knew who the item belonged to


----------



## Tartarus

The latest update has made it possible to take a closer look at the cellphones of animals by going to Harv's island and making them perform the picture taking emote. It turns out they all have cellphone cases! What are your villagers' phones like?


----------



## sleepydreepy

oh my gosh your villager's phone cases are so cute!!! here are mine:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Here’s the phones for all the deer villagers!


----------



## Etown20

I don't have a photo of mine yet, but I've noticed some villager's phone cases match outfits they have in previous games, which is a neat reference. Fuchsia and Maple are ones I've noticed so far, not sure what others are like that.


----------



## Serabee

Ohmygosh this is PRECIOUS  I don't have a line-up pic, but you can see Shep's in this photo collection I put together:


----------



## floatingzoo

Here are the phone cases for my current villagers! I've been slowly changing my villagers out through amiibo, so there are currently only nine residents.


----------



## saucySheep

so sweet oml! i need to do this on my own island asap -
i have noticed earlier though. sometimes they take their phones out to take pictures on their own or check the time. it's adorable, though you can't see the phonecase too well bc it's so teeny.... xd


----------



## Uffe

I saw this going around on Twitter. I don't have any pictures of my villagers with their phones out at the moment.


----------



## CodyMKW




----------



## deana

This is so cute! Here are my villagers (minus Marshal and Erik who have already been shown in this thread)







Tipper with the cow print phone case


----------



## .MOON.

Ooohhh this is cool! Gonna have to do this with my villagers!


----------



## EmmaFrost

This is such an adorable feature! It's a reason to actually go to Harv's island.


----------



## meggiewes

I've been low key stalking my villagers to take pictures when I realized they had different phone cases. I never thought of using the new reaction to get a good look at them! I might have to be matchy matchy with Velma.


----------



## eseamir

this is such a cute detail!!


----------



## Rosch

I believe these are the patterns that Sable gives us when you continuously talk to her every day.


----------



## Nefarious

I really like Kyle's spotted case and Olivia's is very elegant like her.


----------



## returnofsaturn

Omg this is amazing!! 
*The residents of Patchouli + their phone cases*​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I can’t believe I waited just under 4 months to nab this diy...


I read on the TIL thread that sitting keeps wasps from stinging, so I felt obligated to get at least ONE pic of Matty and his most dedicated nemeses.


----------



## returnofsaturn

*A relaxing day in Patchouli*​




*° 𐐪𐑂 ♡ 𐐪𐑂 ₒ 𐐪𐑂 ♡ 𐐪𐑂 °*​
*Bunnie and Lily planning xmas presents for Kiki*


Spoiler











 *Chillin' with the gals*


Spoiler








 *Coco off to plunder*


Spoiler









*My birthday (*a few days ago*)!!*


Spoiler


----------



## Etown20

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Poppy as the  emoji


----------



## Licorice




----------



## xara

yooo sprocket’s phone case is so cute!! 

here are my villagers;


----------



## Le Ham

I stubbornly tried to get all the ones I haven't seen in the thread yet in one shot.


----------



## dizzy bone

Dizzy and Scoot have the same phone case on my island! I like how Tabby and Cyd both have skull phone cases.


----------



## Dunquixote

Here are my villagers 

I’m seriously loving seeing everyone’s villagers and their outfits . They all look fantastic with their phones out; I love the expression on their faces.








	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020

Here are some NPCs:




Was just testing to see if i could use the emotes on them. I like how Franklin’s has pizza on his.

If anyone has any requests, I can scan the other NPCs that are available now  .


----------



## Le Ham

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330302084898549765


----------



## Rosch

Dunquixote said:


> Here are my villagers



I just realized we share 3 common villagers. I can understand having at least one, but wow.


----------



## Dunquixote

Rosch said:


> I just realized we share 3 common villagers. I can understand having at least one, but wow.



That is indeed really cool to find out . I must say that you do have _excellent_ taste in villagers, and not just in the three we share, not to mention that the outfits you picked out for them look exceptionally good on all of them.  I’ve been interested in about five of them and as much as I didn’t like the eagles, I may want to give some a chance since it really helps seeing them partake in an activity or using a reaction.


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, here are the Bayside crew  Trust Bianca to leave her phone behind  No wonder I can never get her on the phone


----------



## SmoochsPLH

Here's my permanent villagers:



And villagers I'm gonna move out:


----------



## Sara?

Le Ham said:


> I stubbornly tried to get all the ones I haven't seen in the thread yet in one shot.





deanapants said:


> This is so cute! Here are my villagers (minus Marshal and Erik who have already been shown in this thread)
> View attachment 337660
> View attachment 337661
> 
> Tipper with the cow print phone case




OH! the Koala in the right  of the first picture and the dog   in the second photo have the same  phone case as Diana ! are they the same personality type? Maybe there are a few phone case colors for each personality type?


----------



## meggiewes

Rosch said:


> I believe these are the patterns that Sable gives us when you continuously talk to her every day.
> 
> View attachment 337679
> 
> View attachment 337681



I dont think so. I don't remember having a space pattern (Punchy) or the blue AC leaf pattern (Sterling) from Sable. I believe I got all her patterns too. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## Le Ham

Sara? said:


> OH! the Koala in the right  of the first picture and the dog   in the second photo have the same  phone case as Diana ! are they the same personality type? Maybe there are a few phone case colors for each personality type?



Melba, the koala, is a normal type, while Cookie, the dog, is peppy.



meggiewes said:


> I dont think so. I don't remember having a space pattern (Punchy) or the blue AC leaf pattern (Sterling) from Sable. I believe I got all her patterns too. But, I could be wrong.



That space pattern is definitely a Sable pattern. It's one of the last sections, "Cool" or smth like that. As for the Nook leaf pattern, I'm pretty sure that's a customization option it gives you for the phone cases


----------



## Pintuition

Omg I had no idea! Here are a few of mine...








I really love Fauna's! Diana's is super cute too. I'm low key disappointed many of them look similar. I'll have to try next time with my other villagers!


----------



## meggiewes

Le Ham said:


> That space pattern is definitely a Sable pattern. It's one of the last sections, "Cool" or smth like that. As for the Nook leaf pattern, I'm pretty sure that's a customization option it gives you for the phone cases



Hmm, I'm going to have to check my patterns for the space one. I really like it.


----------



## saucySheep

Dunquixote said:


> Here are some NPCs:
> 
> View attachment 337743
> Was just testing to see if i could use the emotes on them. I like how Franklin’s has pizza on his.
> 
> If anyone has any requests, I can scan the other NPCs that are available now  .


kinda wanna see the able sister's, celeste's, and blathers', the nook's, and isabelle's if that's possible ;0;

	Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020



xara said:


> yooo sprocket’s phone case is so cute!!
> 
> here are my villagers;
> 
> View attachment 337734
> View attachment 337733


margie's is really neat! it looks like her normal clothes


----------



## Le Ham

Pintuition said:


> Omg I had no idea! Here are a few of mine...
> 
> View attachment 337848
> View attachment 337849
> 
> I really love Fauna's! Diana's is super cute too. I'm low key disappointed many of them look similar. I'll have to try next time with my other villagers!


Whoa, wait, my Melba's case is different from yours! Strange. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Maple's and Poppy's probably aren't what they'd normally have either. Wonder if it's something to do with friendship levels, or how long they've been on your island?


----------



## Pintuition

Le Ham said:


> Whoa, wait, my Melba's case is different from yours! Strange. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Maple's and Poppy's probably aren't what they'd normally have either. Wonder if it's something to do with friendship levels, or how long they've been on your island?


Very interesting! I've only had Poppy for a few weeks- Maple a little longer maybe! My island is new so anyone here has only been around 2 months or so. My friend also has Melba so I'll see if she can check what she has on hers too.


----------



## Etown20

Pintuition said:


> Omg I had no idea! Here are a few of mine...
> 
> View attachment 337848
> View attachment 337849
> 
> I really love Fauna's! Diana's is super cute too. I'm low key disappointed many of them look similar. I'll have to try next time with my other villagers!







Maple has a different phone case in a screenshot I saw! (not my screenshot)

Do they maybe have a few options they coordinate with their outfit? I have no idea.


----------



## Livia

I tried to only add my villagers that I haven't seen in the thread yet. The first 5 are my villagers and the others are amiibos. If I remember I will post DevilFalls villagers later.


----------



## Pintuition

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 337861
> 
> Maple has a different phone case in a screenshot I saw! (not my screenshot)


Crazy! It must be the friendship levels then. The only other thing I'd say is that I haven't finished unlocking the Ables sisters patterns yet since I started this one recently. I'm interested to see if it will change in a week or two.


----------



## Etown20

Pintuition said:


> Crazy! It must be the friendship levels then. The only other thing I'd say is that I haven't finished unlocking the Ables sisters patterns yet since I started this one recently. I'm interested to see if it will change in a week or two.



I have no idea, but another theory is maybe they all have a few and they try to match them to their outfit or it's just RNG.


----------



## Silkfawn

Your browser is not able to display this video.



i let them dogs down


----------



## Sheep Villager

I don't have a picture but I believe Pietro has a rainbow one.

I actually paid attention to this when I was on Harv's island testing different emotes on him. 
Neat to know my gut feeling was right and that it was unique!​


----------



## Roxxy

Sheep Villager said:


> I don't have a picture but I believe Pietro has a rainbow one.
> 
> I actually paid attention to this when I was on Harv's island testing different emotes on him.
> Neat to know my gut feeling was right and that it was unique!​


Julian has a rainbow case as well  wonder if it is exactly the same


----------



## Livia

DevilFalls residents that I haven't seen posted yet. I haven't unlocked the patterns with Sable, so that might change their phone case.


----------



## saucySheep

i wonder why they have to crane back so far just to take a photo. like it's not that hard brother


----------



## Fye

I caught a glimpse of fauna's phone case when she was taking a picture on my island today! makes me wonder if this was added in the recent update or if they always had custom phone cases when they were taking pictures and we just didn't notice it yet?


----------



## Le Ham

Fye said:


> I caught a glimpse of fauna's phone case when she was taking a picture on my island today! makes me wonder if this was added in the recent update or if they always had custom phone cases when they were taking pictures and we just didn't notice it yet?



They've definitely always had those phone cases. I've got clips from months ago of Rodney and Sprinkle taking pictures of a sandcastle and they had the same patterns.


----------



## saucySheep

so i did a photo shoot and i found out that literally all of my villagers have plain-color phonecases  
idiots need to get some character 

Tammi and Tia have pink, Willow and Mathilda have white (im pretty sure....) Bam and Beau has Red and Rory has Blue (i forget the other ones)


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

saucySheep said:


> so i did a photo shoot and i found out that literally all of my villagers have plain-color phonecases
> idiots need to get some character
> 
> Tammi and Tia have pink, Willow and Mathilda have white (im pretty sure....) Bam and Beau has Red and Rory has Blue (i forget the other ones)


Have you been talking to Sable? I’m hearing some people say that villagers who have plain phones haven’t obtained all the pattern sets from her.


----------



## saucySheep

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Have you been talking to Sable? I’m hearing some people say that villagers who have plain phones haven’t obtained all the pattern sets from her.


ahh yes i have. my island is fairly new and i just unlocked the ability to get the patterns from sable today actually


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

saucySheep said:


> ahh yes i have. my island is fairly new and i just unlocked the ability to get the patterns from sable today actually


I’d suggest checking back in a week or so then, as there’s like 7-10 pages of patterns.


----------



## Dunquixote

saucySheep said:


> kinda wanna see the able sister's, celeste's, and blathers', the nook's, and isabelle's if that's possible ;0;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 24, 2020
> 
> 
> margie's is really neat! it looks like her normal clothes



Here you go . I really like Blather’s phone case.


----------



## Sharksheep

Dunquixote said:


> Here you go . I really like Blather’s phone case.
> 
> View attachment 337970View attachment 337971


Wow! Blathers phone case is amazing. I wish Celeste's case was more starry theme.


----------



## EnigmaMatt

Wow so much detail! Here are my villagers personalized phone cases, it's so cool! As soon as I logged on this was the first thing I had to do. I like how Agnes fit's her lovely furniture from previous games and Chrissy's case (do I even need to say why )

First 5:




Second 5:


----------



## Etown20

Lolly insults Raymond then starts dancing as he sulks away





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## John Wick

It's bad enough we have to have phones in a game that to me, is an escape from the daily grind of technology, but to have the villagers with phones is an even greater slap in the face, IMO.


----------



## Matt0106

John Wick said:


> It's bad enough we have to have phones in a game that to me, is an escape from the daily grind of technology, but to have the villagers with phones is an even greater slap in the face, IMO.



I mean, there's no social media or anything  It's not bad for villagers to want to take pictures of things around the island.


----------



## sunnibunniva

John Wick said:


> It's bad enough we have to have phones in a game that to me, is an escape from the daily grind of technology, but to have the villagers with phones is an even greater slap in the face, IMO.


why does it matter if there's phones.. you're playing it on a switch and posting here on a computer I assume? It's just an immersive menu


----------



## John Wick

achbran03 said:


> why does it matter if there's phones.. you're playing it on a switch and posting here on a computer I assume? It's just an immersive menu



It's a game.
We know technology and computers etc, went into creating the game. 

I'm obviously talking about the actual game. Animal Crossing.

Not the development.

I spend my life on a mobile as I haven't owned a PC in over a decade.

The last thing I want in an AC game, set on a deserted island, is a mobile phone full of apps!

That is just *my opinion* on this.
Not a debate.

Over & out.


----------



## sunnibunniva

Haven't seen any of my villagers except Agnes here yet 
also the piggies' ears omg


----------



## zumhaus

Heads-up: Amiibo villagers won't have their correct cases at Harvey's.
They have to live on your island to have the correct case, except in the case (ha) theirs is truly default (ex: Samson).
Noticed this when I was bringing back some scarely-seen previous residents, and confirmed it when I scanned in half of my first island's roster onto the second!

With that said, here's (most of) the current residents of my two islands!
(I left out the ones that I've seen already on this thread. They're taking the screenshots )


Spoiler: First half, then their amiibo versions!













Spoiler: P2 of first island






Disregard Tammi the amiibo, but Samson's truly was default green, I promise!





Spoiler: Got some missing faces here b/c I'm holding some campsite finds for adoption :(











Spoiler: Bonus: some more NPCs I haven't seen yet!








(I'm glad that we're now able to see the cases easily, but at the same time I'm going to miss the screenshot quick-draw I've developed since release. It's a silly little personal touch to the villagers but I like it )


----------



## Livia

zumhaus said:


> *Heads-up: Amiibo villagers won't have their correct cases at Harvey's.*
> They have to live on your island to have the correct case, except in the case (ha) theirs is truly default (ex: Samson).
> Noticed this when I was bringing back some scarely-seen previous residents, and confirmed it when I scanned in half of my first island's roster onto the second!
> 
> With that said, here's (most of) the current residents of my two islands!
> (I left out the ones that I've seen already on this thread. They're taking the screenshots )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: First half, then their amiibo versions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338006View attachment 338011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: P2 of first island
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338007
> Disregard Tammi the amiibo, but Samson's truly was default green, I promise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Got some missing faces here b/c I'm holding some campsite finds for adoption :(
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bonus: some more NPCs I haven't seen yet!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 338005
> 
> 
> (I'm glad that we're now able to see the cases easily, but at the same time I'm going to miss the screenshot quick-draw I've developed since release. It's a silly little personal touch to the villagers but I like it )



thanks for finding that out! I was wondering why my amiibo villagers all had default cases.


----------



## Tartarus

Dunquixote said:


> Here you go . I really like Blather’s phone case.
> 
> View attachment 337970View attachment 337971


Can you do other special NPCs?


----------



## Dunquixote

Tartarus said:


> Can you do other special NPCs?



Yep.  I have all the NPC amiibos. Some might not work though since they aren’t available now like Katrina or Brewster. Anyone you’d like to see who haven’t been posted?


----------



## Tartarus

Dunquixote said:


> Yep.  I have all the NPC amiibos. Some might not work though since they aren’t available now like Katrina or Brewster. Anyone you’d like to see who haven’t been posted?


Jingle, Cyrus, Reese, Franklin, Gulliver, Kicks, Pascal, Redd, and Wisp are all the ones that are in the game but haven't been posted yet, I think.


----------



## Dunquixote

Tartarus said:


> Jingle, Cyrus, Reese, Franklin, Gulliver, Kicks, Pascal, Redd, and Wisp are all the ones that are in the game but haven't been posted yet, I think.



 Wisp has no amiibo card sadly, but here you go:


----------



## HappyTails

I was messing around the with Pro editor tonight, just making random designs just for fun and mostly boredom. I was having a lot of fun with mirror image option and once again, just randomly drawing symmetrical designs and I ended up with this






Completely made by accident! I definitely using this accident for my flag. 
It looks like an angry bird of some type.


----------



## Plume

chillin'


----------



## Roxxy

First time ever I had to refuse Pascale his scallop  He was cool about it but I felt bad. Lucky I got to make it up to him later 


Spoiler


----------



## TaylaJade

Happy Birthday to the coolest big bad wolf on my island, Wolfgang!


----------



## Hanif1807

Sitting with Dotty and Mitzi, but Mitzi didn't seem to like sitting next to me


----------



## meggiewes

saucySheep said:


> i wonder why they have to crane back so far just to take a photo. like it's not that hard brother



But they have to make sure they get just the right angle!  (says the person who will lay down on the ground to get just the right shot)


----------



## Bilaz

I wanna steal gulliver's phone case


----------



## radiical

Here are some of mine, I feel like they match pretty well. Can the sheep even see over their snouts...?


----------



## Queenno

Here are mine, I think some of them have not been shown in this thread:


----------



## saucySheep

Dunquixote said:


> Here you go . I really like Blather’s phone case.
> 
> View attachment 337970View attachment 337971


THAT IS TOO CUTE FOR THIS WORLD OML         i love how timmy and tommy have matching phonecases. (or is it tommy and timmy? how can we tell?)
and the able sister's phones.... so sweet lol. they really know what they like! XD
Celeste really shoulda had a star phonecase tho....  

tysm for this!!


----------



## BananaMan

Bit of a traffic collision the other night




Intensely orange





Was trying to take a nice picture with my friend and we got photobombed by Dom and Jacob





Autumn in this game is just way too beautiful.


----------



## Soigne

enjoyin' autumn in my friends town


----------



## 6iixx

i'm slowly going to create some office minions  






some more lobo appreciation; he finally found the log bench in front of my post office area  










takin' a nap instead of picking up weeds~





shari is dancing / singing to the lion-dog statue i recently put at my museum entrance area.  you okay, shari?







Spoiler: sandy bloopers


----------



## Nooblord

I spend a lot of time at Queenie’s. Her crescent moon chair is popular.


----------



## Holla

Here are my villager’s phone cases:







Also here are bonus phone case customizations for my playable villagers. I would have done custom patterns but I don’t have enough design slots so I made do with the patterns from Sable.


----------



## azurill

Yoga with mint 



sitting with Sterling and Margie


----------



## TaylaJade

Here are mine!






I just realised Marshal’s phone is a different size to everyone else bc he’s smol


----------



## zumhaus

Holla said:


> Also here are bonus phone case customizations for my playable villagers. I would have done custom patterns but I don’t have enough design slots so I made do with the patterns from Sable.


You actually don't need to keep the slots permanently filled for phone cases! The town flag and phone cases can retain the pattern even when it's deleted, granted you don't plan on changing it. I've been able to budget out my slots with this little trick


----------



## Limon

Boop


----------



## YueClemes

This silly boy ahahaha


----------



## TaylaJade

Happy Turkey Day from all of us on Kikiri!


----------



## Hanif1807

I don't celebrate Thanksgiving, but I had fun helping Franklin to serve these foods to villagers. Dotty was also the chef. Lovely


----------



## dizzy bone

TaylaJade said:


> Happy Turkey Day from all of us on Kikiri!
> View attachment 338442





Hanif1807 said:


> I don't celebrate Thanksgiving, but I had fun helping Franklin to serve these foods to villagers. Dotty was also the chef. Lovely
> 
> View attachment 338453
> View attachment 338454
> View attachment 338455​



Wow!! harvest fest decorations for SH spring are beautiful! 

Here's my villagers on turkey day!


----------



## NatsumiSummer

I have decided to put out some decorations on my New Leaf-styled Plaza in celebration of Turkey Day/American Thanksgiving.


----------



## TheRoost2003

*Happy Thanksgiving*


----------



## LittleMissPanda

And the rivalry continues...

























Best love story ever.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

As much I’ve been having fun with Turkey day, I wouldn’t exactly trust some of the peeps being ingredient runners...

Sure, this kid might be a bit grody but I trust him more than this person ...


Yea y’all’s might want to skip Evwirt’s Turkey Day feast.


----------



## Nooblord

HAPPY TURKEY DAY  







I don’t have a dining area in my house so I’m gonna have a potluck in the park. A new Wits’ End Turkey Day tradition.


----------



## Le Ham

My party room at Harv's before/after


----------



## Pyoopi

Here's some happenings for today:

Peewee stirs nothing.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332039115919921153
For the instagram





Norma needs help





Crab casserole cakes (sounds so good)





Caveman skull pedestals


----------



## Etown20

Turkey Day! I wish the game gave you an option to take a group photo on the holidays the same way you can for bridge/incline celebrations, but this one will have to suffice.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Sara?

Pyoopi said:


> Here's some happenings for today:
> 
> Peewee stirs nothing.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332039115919921153
> For the instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norma needs help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crab casserole cakes (sounds so good)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caveman skull pedestals




Wait how is you plaza tables and setting green instead of orange ? i though everyone had for the event orange colors


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Sara? said:


> Wait how is you plaza tables and setting green instead of orange ? i though everyone had for the event orange colors


It’s based on Hemisphere. Southern Hemisphere islands are celebrating spring flowering instead of the fall harvest, thus the brighter green theming. I kinda prefer the fall style but it’s aight (and it’s super cool that SH isn’t forgotten this time!)


----------



## Sara?

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s based on Hemisphere. Southern Hemisphere islands are celebrating spring flowering instead of the fall harvest, thus the brighter green theming. I kinda prefer the fall style but it’s aight (and it’s super cool that SH isn’t forgotten this time!)



OH i seee!! thank you very much for that, yeah totally agree with ya its very nice that they just dont put more focus to one hemisphere than another


----------



## Mairmalade

*Mini Turkey Day Adventures *

Don't mind me, just showing up for the first time in a while to mooch some delicious food.




Poppy is the cutest chef I have ever seen in my life.




If they add additional food items and they look anything like these, sign me up. Love the look of these spreads. The faint pool of light from the candles is gorgeous.


----------



## Serabee

HAPPY TURKEY DAY!
...Still wish I'd been able to TT to get these items ahead of time, but oh well ​


----------



## CodyMKW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332060638412107776


----------



## BananaMan

I completely redid the upper right corner of my map and I'm so happy with how this area/neighborhood turned out. It has become one of my favorite spots to go idle when I need to take a quick break or turn my attention to something else. It might not look like much but I'm proud of it.


----------



## Yanrima~

Turkey Day garden stands look great with the island theme!


----------



## dizzy bone

Originally made my alt Hyuji to be my cafe resident but I was too uninspired to decorate a whole mansion into a cafe, so I gave him a proper house! 









He's a K.K. fan boy




This bathroom might be too "pretty" for his house so I might change it later.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well this is a huge step up from just fruit.Somebody get a stool and a couple of phone books for Static.





The sleepy residents of Katt's Kove.





Raymond looks fantastic in that tuxedo.......if only he'd wear the pants that go with it.


----------



## TesaOfSappho

I've only been playing NH for 5 or 6 weeks, so my island is still looking pretty rough. But I did a lot of work on my house this week, for now it's done except for the mermaid room, because Pascal only gives me pearls lately 




Loving the Turkey Day Furniture! 






The front room turned out pretty dark, maybe I need more lights.






Where's the Mermaid Wall, Pascal?






Yellow really makes a room look cozy. I love customizing with Sable's patterns.






I wish my rl bathroom was this big 









I just recently realized that I DO like pink.


----------



## 6iixx

i can_not_ get enough of this wolf.





my only turkey day picture that was worth uploading; i had some other things to do yesterday so as soon as i got everything i rushed off unfortunately.  but i really like how everyone looks so dazzling


----------



## Etown20

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















When you hear the bell for curfew


----------



## saucySheep

Etown20 said:


> -snip-
> When you hear the bell for curfew


i felt that with every ounce of my being. gr8 video lmao


----------



## jejune

i just redid my entire house over the last few days! its theming was pretty inconsistent before, so now i'm trying to go for a specifically cozy, gentle feel. the kind of house you step into and immediately feel welcome because the host already has a kettle on for you and a cake in the oven and they don't quite hover over you to make sure you're comfortable but their presence is warm and friendly and not overbearing.

ahem.

sitting room:






bathroom (i'm not 100% happy with this, i think i could do a little better, but i'm a little stuck on it):










study/entertainment room:






kitchen:









guest bedroom, downstairs:






aaaand saving my absolute favorite for last, my bedroom, upstairs:






i wish this was my house irl


----------



## CodyMKW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332493405302099970
K.K. Apple > K.K. Slider


----------



## Licorice

Cesar did not have to flex this hard on thanksgiving omfg



Thanksgiving feast


Spoiler


----------



## Rosch

It's officially winter!


----------



## azurill

Serenity’s first snowfall. 









camper


----------



## Katem33

I like this game very much. My friend Eve showed it to me and now I play all the time. It's just a pity that my mom gets nervous when I play too much and I have to quit.

What's your favorite character?


----------



## Hanif1807

Feel the wind






Sitting with some of my villagers








Also, summer is coming in SH​


----------



## Katie0391

Made a rainbow rose pathway. Then my precious rainbow sheep wandered through <3


----------



## dizzy bone

View from the top of the mountain!




Finally was able to upload my DA with the wispy autumn clouds 




Scoot's view!!


----------



## Le Ham

hanging out with my villagers while I do some work on my museum and shopping area


















matchies


----------



## Etown20

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Cat fight!


----------



## Dunquixote

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 339113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cat fight!



I am very interested in what made them both angry . The reasons are usually pretty funny too. I feel bad but at the same time I enjoy watching them stomp around so much (especially when Rudy is mad; his expression and behavior is so adorable). Can’t wait even more to invite Ankha and see how my Raymond takes to her .


----------



## Etown20

Dunquixote said:


> I am very interested in what made them both angry . The reasons are usually pretty funny too. I feel bad but at the same time I enjoy watching them stomp around so much (especially when Rudy is mad; his expression and behavior is so adorable). Can’t wait even more to invite Ankha and see how my Raymond takes to her .



I talked to Ankha right after and she said something like Raymond suggested if she wants something, she should just buy it, and she took offense because she likes to look for deals and bargain shop haha. I wanted to see what his explanation was but he had already cooled down before I could talk to him.


----------



## saucySheep

Etown20 said:


> I talked to Ankha right after and she said something like Raymond suggested if she wants something, she should just buy it, and she took offense because she likes to look for deals and bargain shop haha. I wanted to see what his explanation was but he had already cooled down before I could talk to him.


do your villagers frikin hate eachother? lmao


----------



## Imbri

It's snowing today. Isabelle said it did yesterday, but I missed it, so I'm counting this as the first snowfall.



Dobie, looking sharp in his winter gear. Kind of surprised he's in red, since he usually prefers greens.

He also expressed concern that I wasn't wearing warm enough clothes. Love my cranky grandpa wolf.




I changed, because... cute outfits. My intention was to catch some of the snow (which looks better in-game than here), but have to point out that the sit down reaction is not terribly ladylike.


----------



## azurill

Getting to sit around the fire with my villagers . 


I keep forgetting to post Thanksgiving photos .


----------



## Silkfawn

Ahemm....... just sharing some pictures from my album.. 





















	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020

continuation !


----------



## Etown20

It's soup season


----------



## Timexturner

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, and yes I will absolutely update you guys in what the baby is.


----------



## saucySheep

Silkfawn said:


> Ahemm....... just sharing some pictures from my album..
> View attachment 339450View attachment 339451
> View attachment 339452View attachment 339453View attachment 339454View attachment 339455View attachment 339457View attachment 339458View attachment 339459
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020
> 
> continuation !
> View attachment 339461
> View attachment 339463View attachment 339464View attachment 339466View attachment 339467View attachment 339468View attachment 339469View attachment 339470View attachment 339471View attachment 339472View attachment 339473


every time i've had the pleasure to get photos and i see the dialog for it my heart skips a beat lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

The first snow.Playing Animal Crossing is the only time I get to experience snow since I live in the middle of a desert IRL.





Awww.....they look so cute with their big,pointy ears all folded up inside a hat.





How low can a once mighty pop star go?Here he is playing to a plaza of empty seats on a deserted island.....in the middle of a snowstorm.


----------



## Minou

I had replaced all my hardwood trees here with cedar trees so that I have a space on my island where I can easily shake trees to get tons of ornaments for the festive diys, and make snowboys.









So excited now to see this area transformed into Xmas ornament trees in december xD


----------



## saucySheep

loving all of the photos, i looked through about 15 pages and got some great inspiration + some laughs tbh haha


----------



## -Lumi-

Just chillin with my bestie  Diana doesn’t seem too thrilled lol


----------



## 6iixx

my first snowfall was today!





after what felt like forever, sandy's finally ready to set sail.  being the first villager i received a photo from, it feels fitting she's the first to be going out of her and gala.  i'm going to miss her though; she always watered all my flowers.  i'm going to miss you too, sandy  





can i even go toe-to-toe with an octopus?   also, when grumpy villagers start calling you cupcake.. conflicted feelings happen.





thought i missed the snowfall today, and i was genuinely a little sad.  but then i checked in again and i was pleasantly surprised.  had to change into some _warmer attire._ a complimentary view of lobo's yard, too


----------



## YueClemes

Just me and my squad enjoying thanksgiving day xD


----------



## dizzy bone

Some buskin' villagers! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333318473531854848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333319926493245446


----------



## Hanif1807

"Oops, i forgot to bring a gift for Eloise"


----------



## OiGuessWho

Random neat Screenshots!



Punchy is so chill he won't let gravity get him down.



It's always nice seeing the Rabbit sisters doing things together.



New and improved Kitchen! This Cornucopia will certainly feed me for the winter. I love the Turkey Day set.


----------



## Bilaz

Title says all!! I would like to see more of the new room shape introduced in this game, I'm really starting to like it 
Here's my favourite room! My new mermaid room!


----------



## Le Ham

I was messing around last night trying to find a good use for the Turkey Day floor. I ended up making a Starbucks.


----------



## Livia

My bedroom with the sky blue cute set


----------



## 6iixx

i literally only have the one room decorated, and it's not up to par with how i was envisioning it.  i needed some more ironwood DIY recipes, and then i just never redid my kitchen area.  but here's what i have right now


----------



## Etown20

awww


----------



## Nunnafinga

Caught my favorite pop star in the middle of a standing cat nap.









Now the ensemble is complete(Hey,is that a line from a _Star Wars_ movie?).Dizzy is now ready for the trip back to his native Africa.









What??Trash in my first-floor main room?I don't see anything.......wait a sec.Maybe* I'm* the trash......?!?!?


----------



## RedPanda

I made a split room for my 2nd character's house, which is a shopping mall. On the upper level she has a nail salon on the left and a pet shop on the right. I'm very happy with the way it turned out and it's one of my favorite rooms!

(If you use the simple panels you can make a hallway of sorts and I used the deck rug to create an illusion of a different floor for the hallway.)


----------



## mocha.

I gifted Maple the casserole dish and I think it looks so cute in her little kitchen corner  although I definitely need to have a word with her about health and safety risks.. spices do NOT belong on the stove Maple!!




Was terraforming my island the other day and caught Nana taking a swim in the river.. strange.




And finally, a picture from the thanksgiving event! I actually enjoyed participating in this. I usually miss events because I’m working so was really happy to be involved


----------



## mocha.

Ahh I love threads like these, you are all so talented and creative when designing your houses!! I would share but mine is currently empty and probably will be for a while, at least until I’ve finished the majority of the terraforming I need to do!


----------



## Minou

Very happy with how my kitchen turned out!


----------



## 6iixx

sandy's getting herself all ready to move out.  i've waited what feels like forever just for her to ask, and now i'm feeling so sad about my decision.  i hope she enjoys her new adventures elsewhere.





some lobo appreciation.


----------



## Skunk

I'm really proud of my rectangle rooms - the second floor is my bedroom/little work station, basement is bug lab? LOL


----------



## RedPanda

Skunk said:


> I'm really proud of my rectangle rooms - the second floor is my bedroom/little work station, basement is bug lab? LOL



I love the way you used the bookshelves to make different zones in the room! <3


----------



## Dunquixote

I had a bunch of items lying on the ground by my tavern since I am redoing it and am not sure if I will be putting them back there and also some items I was moving from my storage to sell/transfer to an alt, but I needed to clean up since @Moo_Nieu Is visiting me today. When I was doing a quick mushroom check, I found this:




A very unexpected but extremely wonderful surprise.


----------



## Biyaya

Here's my basement!





Spoiler: more shots



My tabletop corner:






The little arcade corner:


----------



## Soralan

Undercover or something. It amused me.


----------



## LuchaSloth

Soti said:


> Here's my basement!
> 
> The little arcade corner:
> View attachment 339732



What is that machine between the pool table and the pinball? I've never seen that before...


----------



## YueClemes

LuchaSloth said:


> What is that machine between the pool table and the pinball? I've never seen that before...


it's from pocket camp if u link ur NIn account with pocket camp xD


----------



## LuchaSloth

Oh...my phone is too sad and old to play pocket camp. Lol.


----------



## YueClemes

LuchaSloth said:


> Oh...my phone is too sad and old to play pocket camp. Lol.


they aren't catalog-able but u can ask friends buy them for u. Kinda many cool item xD


----------



## Biyaya

LuchaSloth said:


> Oh...my phone is too sad and old to play pocket camp. Lol.


I could get you one, if you want.


----------



## Rosch

Caught the pond smelt. The last fish I need for the museum.





It was Tasha's birthday yesterday.





Did my best to lean on Sterling's shoulder (using the work out emoji).





New clouds for December. Billow clouds.


----------



## Pyoopi

I feel like I have no place in that one outfit thread so my love of terrifying outfits will be placed here, lol. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332858223490043905


Spoiler: Answer


----------



## Hanif1807

My elder sister showcasing her house and her new outfit





Sitting with Mitzi as usual





Have you noticed that the pun for Squid already changed?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Katt's evil twin visited my island a while back.My personal bodyguard,Tutu,is on standby.





Ol' Spork looks like one of the Wicked Witch's guards from The Wizard of Oz in that outfit.Either that or a porky longshoreman.









Oh,you must.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

First things first: I am so so SO glad that screenshots are not social media based now. My photo quality is MUCH better now! I’m having a ball with the toy day update, too!

 Now Matty can truly look like a murder deer and not a sheep!

I’ve been threatening tentception ever since we got a hint of the kids tent item. Now it has come to fruition! It’s nice having pillows now.


----------



## 6iixx

gulliver paid octavian a visit yesterday.  i didn't find him until after the sun went down, though~





just some nice tidbits from yesterday.









i found vesta today; she's going to be my new resident


----------



## Etown20

I built a small pond for Molly in her yard


----------



## saucySheep

Rosch said:


> Caught the pond smelt. The last fish I need for the museum.
> 
> View attachment 339822


wooowww good job! that must be such an accomplishment 
im excited to finish mine now


----------



## John Wick

Thanks to the switch update, I can now send pics to my phone, instead of taking pics of my game WITH my phone. ^_^

My first proper screenshot!

My villagers are all John Wick.


----------



## Sara?

Slowly getting ready for toy day season


----------



## Silkfawn

This made me cackle lmao
Snowboy is mad   




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HappyTails

Started working on Angel Bay's boardwalk area. I had the idea in my head and I'm going to see (and hope) it manifests in the game the same way in my head.





My island is a mess right now.


----------



## mnk907

I saw the festive tree dress in Able's today, and knew I had to give it to Tangy.


----------



## xara

i’m literally cackling rn


----------



## Licorice




----------



## EmmaFrost

My partner and I  he really loves my holiday decor but he doesn’t play enough to get the DIYs so I’m making it a task to find them for him on here.


----------



## Hanif1807

Dotty and i wore the same clothes and we did a few poses


----------



## saucySheep

mnk907 said:


> I saw the festive tree dress in Able's today, and knew I had to give it to Tangy.
> View attachment 340137


wow so cute  i did the same thing sorta, i bought the pink festive dress and really liked it but then.... i realized Cheri needs a change of wardrobe (she will NOT stop wearing that hideous darn jockey uniform and it pisses me off) so i gave it to her. looks super cute! so does your tangy!


----------



## 6iixx

this is literally the first time i have _ever_ heard a villager besides shari start to sing anything.  lobo singing bubblegum is quite hilarious, you have to admit.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334216720639135748
just some tidbits from today!





i'm already in love with vesta; she's so flippin' adorable!





napping isn't much of a curse, my dude.





i.. i literally have _no_ words for you, octavian.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I managed to beat the system and catch this photo (with just a bit of patience) yesterday!


----------



## -Lumi-

They’re listening to Egbert sing


----------



## Licorice

-Lumi- said:


> They’re listening to Egbert sing
> View attachment 340386


Egbert looks so handsome


----------



## Nunnafinga

Kan't get enough of those kold kitty katts.





Oh,you bet your fuzzy cheeks I'm interested.Gimme.





It was Annalise's birthday today.That bespectacled cat dropped by to celebrate with her.


----------



## DaisyFan

Relaxing with the cozy campfire.


----------



## ekcomyth

growing some cosmos seeds


----------



## Marte

Last days of fall​


----------



## Etown20

Gave this sweater to Sherb 6 months ago and just found out he already had the matching hat


----------



## 6iixx

yes, yes i am chrissy.  and i must say..  i was not disappointed on my wander   







Spoiler: my winter walk





































i'm still not too sure how i feel about my museum entrance..




.. or shari's raccoon statue  





giving boomer somewhere he can be fat _and_ social





long walk calls for a nice rest outside my favourite resident's home


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

The first dorado of Evwirt, caught in the mush barrens! I love this fish.

I’ve been wanting to take a nice photo of my entrance to use eventually for multiple reasons, so I was playing around with how it would look best. I was actually encouraged to do so by Fauna lol



this is the one that I’llbe using, as it matches my DA’s time (I TT for it lol)


Finally, by complete chance, I stumbled upon my two lazies meeting up (to do major snacking on orange lilies, no doubt).


----------



## EmmaFrost

I am loving the illuminated stuff so much


----------



## Minou

Happy to display all these winter items in my office room


----------



## Rosch

I adopted Rolf from someone a long time ago. He came in wearing a suspender outfit that unfortunately turned into a dress when worn. This is the outfit in question. Last week, he finally sold the outfit to me and hasn't worn it since.





Goodbye suspender outfit. You will not be missed. Also, I'd like to take whatever Hans is having. XD


----------



## HappyTails

I don't care how your service works, unseen operator! Get me off this cliff!!!


----------



## YueClemes

Your Local Wild Child said:


> View attachment 340690Finally, by complete chance, I stumbled upon my two lazies meeting up (to do major snacking on orange lilies, no doubt).



Hi5!!!


----------



## Le Ham

I found a blue sofa in a balloon yesterday, which I didn't have in my catalog. I gave it to Billy.














This is probably the nicest house he has ever had in any AC game ever.


----------



## ekcomyth

don't mind me just showing off my cute little animal crossing tote that just came in the mail haha


----------



## Roxxy

Cheers stitches, really know how to make a girl feel good


----------



## -Lumi-

Egbert gave me his photo!  Wearing all yellow to celebrate


----------



## HappyTails

She's going to be famous one day.


----------



## Hanif1807

Me preparing for mid term exam next week





Taking a pic of them eating popsicles


----------



## maria110

My fortress.


----------



## Romaki

Poor Coco


----------



## mnk907

I gave Tank a holiday sweater today, then he went back inside and put on his strawberry hat. Whoever said jocks don't know how to accessorize?


----------



## 6iixx

happy birthday, hans~





some funny conversations between last night and today   





okay lobo, i'll make sure not to trip on the nonexistent snowbanks









are.. are you hinting at something chrissy?  seems like she's a lot more like dwight than i imagined  





where tf did your eyes go octavian omg this picture is cursed


----------



## saucySheep

6iixx said:


> -snip-


whoa, they mentioned cussing? weird


----------



## Etown20

Mallary and Butch


----------



## 6iixx

saucySheep said:


> whoa, they mentioned cussing? weird


first time i've heard it mentioned, too, actually; maybe because he's a grumpy?  there's a few things that are a little more mature that grumpy's say sometimes that i don't think is very kid-centered for humour or understanding as well.


----------



## jemarsi

My island theme is the Zodiac elements, and Wisp was in my water / Scorpio section last night. Made for some great photos.


----------



## HappyTails

Spoiler: Beginnings of the Airport Entrance?Boardwalk






HappyTails said:


> Started working on Angel Bay's boardwalk area. I had the idea in my head and I'm going to see (and hope) it manifests in the game the same way in my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My island is a mess right now.






Here's how it's looking now. Still far from done but it's getting there. The fencing will be replaced by the imperial fencing once the recipe for that fencing shows up on my Nook Items list. I'm still thinking about what I want to put on the stall. I was thinking deep sea creatures, but I don't know yet. Also, finally found out how people got pictures where their character wasn't included. Simply walk off camera.






The cliffs back there are going to form a waterfall. Would make this area look very tropical with the coconut trees there.












By the way, it is manifesting in the game the same way it was in my head, but better.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Okay, I’ve noticed a trend over the past 2 months, going through my screenshots...







my dudes, this is a curse, not makeup


----------



## Licorice

K.K. Got us feeling some type of way


----------



## Uffe

This is Dora the mouse. She's going to live on my island.


----------



## Junebugsy94

Joined some of favourite villagers for a barbecue!


----------



## Hanif1807

Lucy waiting for me to finish building my very own The Roost


----------



## maria110

I mentioned this on a thread about the Gallant statue a little while ago, but at the time I didn't know how to get screenshots off my Switch.  Freya being hilarious.


----------



## yuckyrat

Felt cute today!


----------



## AssassinVicz

Haunting Day


----------



## jemarsi

Wolf aerobics by moonlight.


----------



## Nooblord

Visiting some amazing dreams:
@skarmoury



@Fruitcup



@dizzy bone 



@ASimpleGameBoy


----------



## jemarsi

I gave Tia the peasant blouse today, and she looks SO cute in it. I think I like it more than her default maid uniform.


----------



## Le Ham

👁👁


----------



## YueClemes

Same month birthday boy xD


----------



## Fruitcup

Nooblord said:


> Visiting some amazing dreams:


Thanks Nooblord!! lol, I visited your island awhile back; I still remember your nautical new leaf town


----------



## SugarMage

I love the toy day puppies!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Gonzo vs. Common butterfly










...Gonzo, are you okay? 




Chillin' at Carrie's place on Turkey Day~


----------



## Silkfawn

who wore it better


----------



## 6iixx

got me another picture yesterday!  hans sent it in the mail as a thank you for his birthday gift   





.. k.k. costume?  really chrissy?  i knew you were obsessed, but i didn't think you were _that_ obsessed..


----------



## Silkfawn




----------



## FriendsWithFauna

My very first photo! Clay was the first villager I ever found on an island. He's one of my original 10. I'm gonna go ahead and move him out. I have two hamsters on my island which is so scandalous. But I have this photo of all our good times.


----------



## oak

I redid the main room in my house for Christmas! I think it had been the yellow cute set since the beginning of the game so it was nice to finally change it around. My dream address is 6423-1687-6786 if you wanna see it in person.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,and you were probably the only elephant in the world of competitive water skiing.





Never a dull moment when The Grahamster is in your town.









Gloria must've really liked that purple mystery dress I gave her because she handed me my first villager photo in return.Thanks,ducky girl.


----------



## FriendsWithFauna

ummmmmmMMMMM OKAY! So sorry for the double post but something happened. 


A few hours after I got my very first photo I got my SECOND photo???? After not getting one for 9 months of playing nearly every day, I can't believe it. Wanted to share it all with you since I had just posted!!!


----------



## Uffe

I saw Hopkins, Marshal, and Dora at the plaza. I wanted to take a quick picture before Dora walked away.


----------



## Hanif1807

Today's Eloise's bday!





I was dreaming about someone's island and i came across them just standing on this area so i took a pic with them


----------



## Mick

Eloise's birthday indeed!


----------



## Silkfawn

Just got the dung beetle model from flick and I like how it came w/ the snow ball


----------



## skarmoury

Nooblord said:


> Visiting some amazing dreams:
> @skarmoury
> View attachment 341157
> @Fruitcup
> View attachment 341158
> @dizzy bone
> View attachment 341159
> @ASimpleGameBoy
> View attachment 341160


Ahhhh thank you for coming!! My DA was totally incomplete and has changed a bit since (not the school area though bc I love that place), but it means a lot to see you drop by! <3


----------



## 6iixx

shari gave me her photo today!  for being one of the two first villagers i had on my island, i'm really happy to finally receive it!






i can't get over octavian's facial expressions sometimes, ohmahlord   





the most 'workout-y' outfit i was able to put together   even lobo looks like he's judging my attire


----------



## Hanif1807

This Brachiosaurus has been roaming around my island since this afternoon. What a nice little fella


----------



## Soralan

A kind friend donated me a diplo skull, so I re jigged outside my museum and told my daughter to log on and get dressed up. 










She wall very happy to say the least. 

Bonus shot of me earlier looking to see what I was missing (that one skull) and bumping into ankha


----------



## EmmaFrost

We do a lot of sitting on my island evidently


----------



## th8827




----------



## watercolorwish

Christmas photoshoot with the prisoners residents of Watercolor


----------



## YueClemes

YAY !!!






TKS BEAU !!!!! TKS BAM !!!!! TKS AGNES !!!!! HAHAHAHA











AND OFC YES YES YES YES ERIK HAHAHAHA


----------



## Burumun

I noticed Sable has unique dialogue for today, since it's snowing all day. I barely caught it (had to save a video of the last 30 secs and then go through it), but it's a cool detail!



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336959650416222209


----------



## Rosch

My villagers sipping soups at the plaza





Awkward sitting with Bob





Punchy admits to stalking me





Birthday boys, Hans (December 5th) & Buzz (December 7th)


----------



## maria110

Snow boys


----------



## HappyTails

The first day of snowfall in Angel Bay. When I saw this I actually started cheering and scared my grandmother. XD


----------



## Nunnafinga

Spork: The Ladies Man....er,Pig(....Pigman?)





A little plaza Naruto with Judy






Spork put on his best suit when Merry came to visit.What a thoughtful piggy.






I wanted to jazz up Spork's wardrobe with some denim overalls but I thought they only turned into a dress for female villagers.Oops,my mistake.






Oh,well.....Merry doesn't seem to mind._Spork and Merry sittin' in a tree,k-i-s-s-i-n-g........._


----------



## maria110

Time traveled to see how the entrance to my gothic fortress would look with snow and festive trees.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I had several screenshots taken over the past few days:

a bit hard to see on my phone, but I timed this shot perfectly!

yeesh, Bam, I didn’t think that Evwirt’s food would be THAT unrecognizable...wait, how are you alive?

I know that this flavor text is on all islands, but I find it extra funny/ironic for my island. _If that’s all he needed to break the curse, he’d be gone from here months ago!

_Weeeeeell, you ain’t wrong...

My character almost always looks upset when he wakes up from a nap, but for some reason he’s extra upset here.


----------



## skarmoury

I had beautiful aurora borealis tonight!! It looks so lovely in the night sky above my island


----------



## Seastar

Here are some screenshots from today!



















Wow, what a coincidence, Snowboy! Lol


----------



## Cinderoflibertine

Pashminas super mean to me lol


----------



## Mick

It is winter in Narnia. 





This means I need to change stuff to still make it look alright... The snow had a bigger effect than I thought it would. I already changed the palette of the path in this screenshot, but looking at this I regret having holly everywhere because the way it blooms does *not *look very nice in combination with the snow, in my opinion.


----------



## An0nn

A few photos both old and new.​


----------



## dizzy bone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337469936768176129
Going on a night stroll with Freya


----------



## Olly7

Hello from me and my first experience of proper snow in Animal Crossing


----------



## -Lumi-

Kiki is already making friends! 


It will forever bother me that the town hall is not perfectly aligned with my airport


----------



## Roxxy

First day of snow on Bayside and I am happy


----------



## OiGuessWho

Posting a bunch of pics! 
I really like the way my islanders houses are looking. I do try to gift them with thematically appropriate and colour themed stuff. Francine's house is looking nice and neat, and Coco's is lovely and spoopy.





Notice the Bug achievement? That's right! Fish, Bugs AND fossils are aaaaall complete!  Just the DLC additions like Sea creatures and Art to complete. Art is getting there, Sea creatures may take a while.



If only England was like this in the cities. It's mostly soggy and wet here, not snowy. 🌧



Everyone seemed to gather near my house today. Beach Party? *Beach Party! *



Finally got the hang of breeding Gold Roses. I'll probably just keep them in this little patch though.



I had to remove the Football field to make an area for Dung Beetles and Snow People. I'll put it back when it's not winter anymore.
Fun fact, Dung beetles and snowballs only spawn on a large patch of clear snowy ground.



I just noticed, the snow _sparkles_ in the moonlight! It's Beautiful.


----------



## OiGuessWho

Oh yeah! Forgot to post one of them. Check out my new and improved Campsite!


----------



## crimisakitty

Spoiler: my perfect snow family!


----------



## Sara?

crimisakitty said:


> Spoiler: my perfect snow family!



This is actually such a cool photo ! , it must have been tons of work to have them in a line too so super thumbs up!


----------



## crimisakitty

Sara? said:


> This is actually such a cool photo ! ☃, it must have been tons of work to have them in a line too so super thumbs up!


thank you! luckily my snowballs almost always spawn in that area, which took most of the work out of it lol. but assembling them was a little hard since the area's not that big


----------



## Minou

Omg I feel so spoiled to have my whole island turned to white snow AND an aurora borealis on the same night!




If anyone would actually like to come see the aurora borealis, feel free to visit my DA. I have updated it to capture this moment


----------



## TommyTDL

It's been a work in progress but I'm finally putting the finishing touches on my fish market... I drew inspiration from lots of other's work so no real innovations to report but I'm super happy with how it turned out. I am still working on drawing a lobster and a crab for the two signs  and will probably take a stab at drawing something original for the two front stalls.

The favorite part of my morning log-in is stopping in the store to pet my mitten crab in the blue bin on the floor haha


----------



## 6iixx

chrissy was asking how she should find out what to get vesta; i suggested secretive research and she started going off about spies.  i love chrissy's facial reaction to gala's offer to help   





my very first perfect snowboy of the season!





opal's got special winter skin apparently  


















i got lobo's photo today!  my wall is coming along


----------



## HappyTails

Snowman! First one of the season!


----------



## Le Ham

I told a friend of mine that the first snowboy you make will always be perfect, and she replied "make his head smol"

he's a stud






Rodney being cute, various

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337037332357079040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336869410317815810


----------



## Roxxy

Started day with a success 



By tonight I was ready to “let it go”


----------



## velour

Really enjoying the snow.


----------



## jiny

new campsite area!!


----------



## Raz

I took a few (ok, a lot more than just a few) pictures of my island yesterday (Friday), but tomorrow the final "permanent" change will be complete, as Phoebe's house will finally be moved. 




This was the last area I have built on the island. There was a pumpkin farm in this place but I decided to move (and downsize) the farm to a better place - near Camofrog's house, as it's more fitting. 




This is a little area I wanted to build for some time, and I'm still not sure if I'll change anything on it or not. 







And these pictures are from the beach lounge area. It's close to the airport, and I really like how it looks. I still need to change one thing, but it's coming in the mail in the morning. 

Alright, I've posted too much hahah


----------



## Nooblord

Exploring my friend’s museum. Love the lighting in the aquarium.












The art exhibit looks pretty nice... If you have a lot of art in it... Which I don’t.


----------



## Pyoopi

This is what happens if you let me get a hold of your bulletin.





Trapped Sahara in one of my stalls. I wanted her to face the camera but she was on a mission to escape.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334108856008359937Another beautiful concert by Reneigh and I.





One image that describes my personality.


----------



## mnk907

It was a bit of a holiday party last night (yes I blocked their exits to make sure I could get a good photo lol)





Marina showing the importance of proper eye protection when working with tools (she stole the catchphrase I gave Butch)




Today my third frog moved in. I didn't expect to ever have three frogs, but when Ribbot shows up in the campsite what else can you do? Anyway, since I officially live on Frog Island, I guess I had to decorate my entrance appropriately. People need to know what they're in for. (it's dumb lol)


----------



## Le Ham

My newest resident has some weird friends...


----------



## Soralan

Made a tiny snowman, getting better at them. 




Gullivaaar washed up on my pirate beach. Always good for a photo.


----------



## Nefarious

Farming the skies on a cold and snowy night. Trying to stay warm while these balloons evade me.


----------



## Lilyacre

A few photos from a snowy Nutshell - the snow in this game is so beautiful!




A snowy morning on the lake with a photo-bombing Pate!







The newly terraformed 'snug' area.






The centre of the island.






A delicious pot of casserole to keep you warm on a snowy day!






My home is looking cosy on the sea front







A roaring fire is perfect for the campsite!






Able sisters looking super snuggly in the cliffside.






Erik actually fell asleep halfway through eating his lollipop!







Cosy vibes in my cosy cabin!


----------



## Sara?

Raz said:


> I took a few (ok, a lot more than just a few) pictures of my island yesterday (Friday), but tomorrow the final "permanent" change will be complete, as Phoebe's house will finally be moved.
> 
> View attachment 342703
> This was the last area I have built on the island. There was a pumpkin farm in this place but I decided to move (and downsize) the farm to a better place - near Camofrog's house, as it's more fitting.
> 
> View attachment 342705
> This is a little area I wanted to build for some time, and I'm still not sure if I'll change anything on it or not.
> 
> View attachment 342706
> View attachment 342707
> And these pictures are from the beach lounge area. It's close to the airport, and I really like how it looks. I still need to change one thing, but it's coming in the mail in the morning.
> 
> Alright, I've posted too much hahah


 Absolutely love the second photo! Such a precious area its breathtaking


----------



## Silkfawn

OMG I'm dying!! I wanted the bottom part to be the head and I had no idea how it ended up like that


----------



## Sara?

Silkfawn said:


> OMG I'm dying!! I wanted the bottom part to be the head and I had no idea how it ended up like that
> 
> View attachment 342821
> View attachment 342822


 Hahahaha hilarious! This happened to me yesterday but the other way around, my poor snowboy was trying ti tell me hed head was too heavy for his small body hahaha

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020

I am really enjoying winter and the vibe of winter season. The fogish,snowing, the glowing darkness, of course 365 days of darkes and cold is no fun but when winter is coming I enjoy it and embrace it .

here are some pics of winter 

this is my crew ! We got miss perfect on the left side, me, then mister big head and then mister nearly perfect 




Robin is a fairly new  to the island but for a snooty villager i have to say that i am loviing her vibe, she seems so relax always ! Really looking forward for her photo







Spoiler: SPOILER ALERT, dont continue if u have not build perfect snowman






Also very neat to have seasonal rewards, it was for sure a pleasant surprise. Wished we got new ones with the updates too


----------



## Lavochain

Feeling blessed today as I had my first campsite visitor - and it is Raymond! Looking forward to seeing what the hype around him is all about.


----------



## Roxxy

Just a nice wee day on Bayside


----------



## skarmoury

No pretty lightroom edits this time because I don't think my photos were quality enough LOL but I'm really proud of what I've done with the place!! It's supposed to be the streets leading up to the top of the hill where there's a pretty view of the ocean ❤




edit: okay I got a better angle LOL I'm really proud of this one!! Edited in lightroom


----------



## dizzy bone

It's Freya's birthday!!  Me and my friend dressed up in matching outfits as usual. This is my favourite outfit combo for us so far.


----------



## Hanif1807

*Waving goodbye to my 12th villager, Lucy. I'm gonna miss her* 






 

*I'll have Maelle as her replacement and my 15th villager*


----------



## Romaki

A dreamie popped up in my tent.


----------



## Nunnafinga

The average body temperature of a common house cat is 102*°F.*You're just too hot to catch snowflakes,Katt.





Yep,I feel gouda about it.It's nacho average field of interest but things will get cheddar once I'm certified.










I think Sherb is one of those fainting goats.He just plopped down in front of me and fell asleep.


----------



## jiny

i thought this was really cute but funny at the same time HAHA


----------



## Silkfawn

Finally !!!


----------



## YueClemes

Aw they are so sweet /o\


----------



## meo

Marina shading my early decorating. D:



Tabby made up for it though.



My decorating brings all the neighbors to the yard.



Love you Octavian. <3 ;__;



Genji using my christmas tree as a workout focus...  You okay there buddy?



Winter bliss. <3 This is my season.


----------



## Roxxy

Finally got the festive wreath I have been desperate for  Just gotta love Erik


----------



## Hanif1807

Maelle has arrived in Caeli and she took a Wefie with us... sort of lol


----------



## An0nn

Last night in Elysium:








Spoiler: More northern lights:










...






Those last two were _so_ close to being lovely pictures. I guess I have no one to blame but myself, since I left him lying there all day.


----------



## Nicole.

An0nn said:


> Last night in Elysium:
> 
> View attachment 343846View attachment 343847
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More northern lights:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 343845View attachment 343848View attachment 343849
> ...
> View attachment 343850View attachment 343851
> 
> Those last two were _so_ close to being lovely pictures. I guess I have no one to blame but myself, since I left him lying there all day.



So pretty!


----------



## iamjohnporter67

Well looks like I got good RNG with the Ornaments from these trees. This is a great spot!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Wow,Static is drawing a bigger crowd than that naked dog guy.





Soup time for the salt n' peppa bunnies.





A black leather cap,eh?Are you going to The Blue Oyster Bar again?


----------



## hoodathotit

Errol with a bone error?


----------



## Nooblord

The football fish model includes its little demon spawn.



My first perfect snowman. Had to yeet my pool area to get snowballs to spawn.




Chillin’ with our newest resident, Derwin.


----------



## 6iixx

Nooblord said:


> The football fish model includes its little demon spawn.View attachment 344148



i wonder if that's the male and female football fish side by side     i had no idea the model would show both of them, that's really interesting.


----------



## Nooblord

6iixx said:


> i wonder if that's the male and female football fish side by side     i had no idea the model would show both of them, that's really interesting.



You’re right. I just assumed it was its baby. The male angler fish is dwarfed, and in some cases, permanently fuses itself to the female body.


----------



## Licorice

Forgot to post these from Halloween:


----------



## Sara?

Licorice said:


> Forgot to post these from Halloween:
> 
> View attachment 344198View attachment 344199


Thats the first time i see a villager who looks great with the Halloween ears!


----------



## Katie0391

Spoiler: Northern lights spam


----------



## Hanif1807

Made some changes in this area


----------



## Sara?

Hanif1807 said:


> Made some changes in this area
> 
> View attachment 344248​



looks stunningly! love it !!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I’ve been working on a nearly-complete remodel of my island as of late. I like how its turning out!

I’ll be working on the symmetry here.

I’ve gotten enough room to add fountains to my museum entrance!

now, on an unrelated note, I’ve been trying to think up ways that my villagers got lost in Evwirt and how they got cursed by the witch. Bam gave me an easy idea for how he got cursed lol


----------



## Sara?

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’ve been working on a nearly-complete remodel of my island as of late. I like how its turning out!View attachment 344270I’ll be working on the symmetry here.View attachment 344271I’ve gotten enough room to add fountains to my museum entrance!
> 
> now, on an unrelated note, I’ve been trying to think up ways that my villagers got lost in Evwirt and how they got cursed by the witch. Bam gave me an easy idea for how he got cursed lolView attachment 344272



I like what you have done ! I was recently in your dream address so i more or less remember how it was ( which was perfectly fine ) but i like the change more , congrats on the hard work !  
Also love the curse/trapped theme reminds me of a tv show called “once upon a time”


----------



## Plainbluetees

This was quite a while ago, but I got it in my photo memories and it made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Etown20

Lolly did a good job putting together this outfit


----------



## Starboard

This game is so beautiful and nostalgic I have to share it! I must have taken hundreds of photos of winter already!


----------



## LoserMom

Gabi being a cutie with her sandwich. Finally started decorating my new island and she’s the first resident to use the benches


----------



## Airysuit

Snow fun in Creyal today!


----------



## Sheep Villager

I know no-one else will post about this so I will because he has become one of my favorite villagers. 

*Happy birthday Cousteau!*


----------



## An0nn




----------



## Silkfawn

I can't.....this is hilarious   

















I intentionally messed him up because I already finished the 20 perfect snowboys Nook mile stamp thing.


----------



## EmmaFrost

I am really enjoying the festive season in the game since it’s too depressing to bother in real life


----------



## Silkfawn

Having too much fun messing around w/ the snowboys


----------



## g u a v a

Silkfawn said:


> Having too much fun messing around w/ the snowboys
> 
> View attachment 344701


this made me laugh so hard XDDDD


----------



## John Wick

Silkfawn said:


> I can't.....this is hilarious
> 
> View attachment 344453
> View attachment 344457
> View attachment 344458
> View attachment 344459
> View attachment 344460
> 
> I intentionally messed him up because I already finished the 20 perfect snowboys Nook mile stamp thing.


ROFLMAO!

That made my day. ^_^


----------



## mnk907

Diva sat down, so I sat down on the stump next to her. I turned to face her, and then this happened.





(the yard is Marina's, it's a little makeshift aquarium)


----------



## Hanif1807

Tea Time at Maelle's house





Oh, Dotty joined in too


----------



## Etown20

Molly's default winter coat is blue, so I gave her this one to match her hat


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yikes,it's a pudgy pink penguin!I didn't even recognize Puck without his helmet....it just looks odd.I wonder why he can remove his helmet but Scoot can't?





Rodney the Teal Wonder is moving to my island.He sure seems to be brimming with confidence,eh?





Whoa,you just got here bud......chillax.I thought you were a smug not a neurotic.


----------



## Rosch

Sterling loves to bench yet hates sitting on one.





Punchy sat with me while I was balloon grinding.





Hans blocked my eastern fence.





And Bob being Bob. Rather than laying in bed, he stood next to it and went to sleep.


----------



## mnk907

My holiday area might be complete now. There's so much stuff packed in there that the framerate is starting to suffer, haha.


----------



## udinafrog

Yoga time with Lily!


----------



## Yanrima~

A humble restaurant in the outskirts of the island that stood the test of time, popular with both visitors and residents of Royale-3. The menu is mostly comfort food but, it is still beloved nonetheless.


----------



## Fruitcup

my always green magical leaf piles


----------



## Plainbluetees

Today I tried to recreate the city from ACCF in front of my Nook’s Cranny. The tape decks are playing Animal City 




Decal credits:
road by Rae
Bus stop by Thea


----------



## Etown20

Happy birthday to Rudy!


----------



## meo

When you set that early alarm just so you can contemplate for a hour if you truly have to get out of bed...or if you could just make a life out of being a traveling carefree turnip seller...



More wintery vibes <3



Festive gift exchange fun <3



I really don't think I can verbalize just how much I love Tabby...she's quickly bumped into my top 3 and I would fight to the death for anyone that makes her cry...ahem.


----------



## 6iixx

just some funny tidbits from the past few days;






received this in the mail this morning; my last HHA letter said nothing about a mug, and i haven't done any decorating whatsoever in my house for a few months, actually.. so, definitely a little confused here?  





went villager hunting after shari left two days ago.. only to find her on my 4th island tour.  she had no idea who i was.





discovered that my new neighbor was most likely, if i'm not wrong here on @TheSillyPuppy 's island before she came here! that's so cool, i had no idea villagers could just island hop on their own accord if you've visited other islands. olive feels more special moving in now 






some aesthetic pictures of the night / christmas vibes;

















as a bonus, i'm really liking shari's set up for olive's exterior.  i think her house matches the beach a lot better than i could have hoped, for her just inviting herself over.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

@6iixx, oh my goodness, that is adorable! I didn't know villagers could stay in the void for that long.  I hope you enjoy having Olive around; she is a total sweetheart.


----------



## Raayzx

I've been laughing for 20 mins now


----------



## TaylaJade

Partying with my two favourite villagers! Happy (belated) birthday to my beautiful boy Chief! 


(I’ve been so busy irl that I haven’t been able to play for ages and I’m now tting back to all the things I’ve missed!)


----------



## meo

Nice vacation to the bath house with my gal...


----------



## John Wick

What wall is that in the second pic?  



meo said:


> Nice vacation to the bath house with my gal...
> View attachment 345724
> View attachment 345726
> View attachment 345727
> View attachment 345728


----------



## meo

John Wick said:


> What wall is that in the second pic?


Dojo wall from saharah.


----------



## John Wick

meo said:


> Dojo wall from saharah.


That's why I've never seen it!

If only it had a window! ^_^


----------



## HappyTails

Did this bird legit just decide to SIT where I was working at? Really??? 
Granted I was distracted watching Friday Night Lights on my tv but that's no excuse for him to just park himself where I was working at.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Yanrima~

A “what if“ design for Royale-3’s airport.


----------



## Licorice

Miscellaneous winter pics


----------



## Hanif1807

My New Leaf friend Erik is sadly moving out tomorrow. I'll see you in another game, Erik ​







*On the other side...*
I finally got Eloise's photo





Dotty and i wore matching t-shirt. D-2 before Erik left


----------



## Darkina

Staying fit on Happy Hugs   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341450378999545857


----------



## Silkfawn

I was never a fan of this particular hairstyle, but the bangs certainly makes it 10000% better


----------



## sigh

caught kabuki vibing





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AssassinVicz

Just looking at the ocean


----------



## jemarsi

Just thought this photo I captured of Whitney near my entrance really communicates the feeling of my town.


----------



## TheDuke55

I finished a Xmas theme on my island. While I like what I did, I feel like everyone's theme probably is way better than mine.


----------



## Etown20

I love when Poppy wears her glasses


----------



## Nooblord

Sone dramatic winter night photos.


----------



## Le Ham

I spent over a week terraforming and redecorating a couple acres in the northwest of my island that have been giving me some lag. It doesn't seem to be attributed to any one thing, just the unfortunate circumstance of multiple levels of decorated areas in the same two acres, plus a waterfall.

Overall, I'm happy with what I accomplished in that over-a-week because it helped me flesh out my ideas for the island more, but I could not reduce the lag without compromising fundamental aspects of the island design. So, this is my working solution:







Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming:
Roscoe eats the wall






Rodney in a heart sweater at Ursala's place at 1 a.m.
(Of note: Ursala owns the red heart sweater, but it's hanging on her wall atm)







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338744361874386945
"A--AURORA BOREALIS?! At this time of year, at this time of day, in this part of the country, localized ENTIRELY within your kitchen?!"
"Yes!"
"...May I see it?"
"No."






well, now I want to design a kitchen using the aurora wall. lol.


----------



## sigh

tybalt fell asleep eating his soup  then startled himself awake


----------



## LuchaSloth

My reaction to a certain item at Abel's:


----------



## Sara?

Did you know  that you can interact with the cute little Christmas crystals ? I find it super cute 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341757845046403074

PS: cant wait to open all your presents on the 25th, thank you for that   ​


----------



## tajikey

Come have your picture taken with Santa:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Beanie Buds
-----------------


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is all I got in the Toy Event that I was able to play since it was released in Australia. Yeah....based on my character's reaction I am not too impressed:


----------



## iamjohnporter67

SoraFan23 said:


> This is all I got in the Toy Event that I was able to play since it was released in Australia. Yeah....based on my character's reaction I am not too impressed:
> 
> View attachment 346431


Wow.... they really didn't add the Jingle Furniture back. Thats so disappointing..... :/


----------



## Roxxy

Just a wintry night alone in Bayside  Not special or exciting just suits how I am feeling


----------



## sigh

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Darkina

I spent 9 months and 900 hours of playtime on the outside of my island and on the other buildings on my island. For the first time, my home looks decent. Just the ground floor complete. Still have the upstairs and downstairs to do.

Living room:




Kitchen:





Bathroom:




Backyard:


----------



## sigh

i was planning on island hopping for eternity to find him but he had the audacity to show up in my campsite first........... the man the myth the legend i cannot believe he's HERE. now i just need to get him to move in!!!! i'm so happy


----------



## Airysuit

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Sara?

Darkina said:


> I spent 9 months and 900 hours of playtime on the outside of my island and on the other buildings on my island. For the first time, my home looks decent. Just the ground floor complete. Still have the upstairs and downstairs to do.
> 
> Living room:
> View attachment 346585
> 
> Kitchen:
> 
> View attachment 346586
> 
> Bathroom:
> View attachment 346588
> 
> Backyard:
> View attachment 346589



Well great work, it looks fav, I think  i specially like your bathroom and your kitchen !!


----------



## Hanif1807

Please welcome the 16th and newest member of Caeli Crew, Fuchsia! 
Tammy finally has another close friend besides Lyman to chat with


----------



## Lt.Savior

I hope i have enough... Eumz... Santa has enough presents for everyone in my town?!


----------



## tajikey

Updated my Santa picture station:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342146043249479681


----------



## Etown20

Halloween vs. Toy Day, featuring Lolly


----------



## Elvenmilk

I took the time to take an island toy day photo with all my current villagers so happy with the photos. HAPPY HOLIDAYS from the island of Loräcre


----------



## sigh

welcome home buddy, so glad to have you back!!!


----------



## watercolorwish

Watercolor’s town square has Toy Day items up for the rest of December and my antique wardrobes came in so I immediately placed them behind the simple panels which made the illusion work better so I’m happy about that!


And Felicity and Flurry had a convo about Toy Day so which I thought was cool that villagers can interact about holidays on holidays! And they had the cute toy day hats on as well.

unfortunately Filbert was sick at home last time I checked and gave him some medicine (yesterday) So I hope hes recovered by tonight lol


----------



## Wolfie

This whole morning for the past few hours, these two have been really close while talking to each other and singing together. I guess a Christmas love story is forming on my island lol


----------



## mnk907

C'mon Isabelle, it's Toy Day. You can do the cleaning later.


----------



## Mairmalade

I like to call this extreme Snowboy making. 




Also found Blanche falling asleep cleaning as I went around delivering presents.


----------



## Etown20

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Spreading holiday cheer


----------



## JKDOS

I had to leave my alt player out because the limit is 10 villagers on Harv's island. :'(  Wishing you were here Echo

Christmas dinner with my island family <3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342277976075845632


----------



## YueClemes

Merry Xmas everyone xD


----------



## -Lumi-

Thank you for being _my _friend, Egbert!


----------



## YueClemes

-Lumi- said:


> View attachment 346932
> 
> Thank you for being _my _friend, Egbert!


ikr they are so sweet, Beau said the same to me xD


----------



## JKDOS

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 346845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spreading holiday cheer



What song is that?


----------



## xara

watercolorwish said:


> Watercolor’s town square has Toy Day items up for the rest of December and my antique wardrobes came in so I immediately placed them behind the simple panels which made the illusion work better so I’m happy about that!View attachment 346783And Felicity and Flurry had a convo about Toy Day so which I thought was cool that villagers can interact about holidays on holidays! And they had the cute toy day hats on as well.View attachment 346787unfortunately Filbert was sick at home last time I checked and gave him some medicine (yesterday) So I hope hes recovered by tonight lolView attachment 346794



your town square looks _gorgeous_!


----------



## watercolorwish

xara said:


> your town square looks _gorgeous_!


Thank you!! I’m going for a town square you might see in an english countryside


----------



## Sara?

Jee Nintendo, what if i just dont like watching Football? or i just dont play football? why couldn't u just add an option for like "neither" or like "maybe", why are all answers towards saying "Yes"? why even bother giving me options but forcing me to only say affirmative statements ?


----------



## uranusbby

Christmas Eve


----------



## Roxxy

I let a villager move out and made a mess of searching for a new friend.  Random move in and i have Kitty. Haven’t had a cat villager yet in NH so welcome to Bayside Kitty


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yup....I'm even wearing an authentic Santa Claus endorsed Speedo fur-lined thong.





To have a conversation with an extremely large teal colored rodent is not logical.Furthermore, occupying a previously uninhabited island thereby disturbing its natural growth and progression violates the Prime Directive.Uh...what were you saying about being obsessed?





My villagers have a varied and vast array of interests such as running back and forth for no reason and standing around pretending to exercise.


----------



## Lilyacre

Everyone had plenty to eat at the Nutshell Christmas dinner party!


----------



## Licorice

Best villager


----------



## meo

Visit to the town's temple. <3


----------



## ReeBear

i'm so happy Mac likes his new pup friend ;w; He wasn't supposed to be a permanent resident but having a pup plush that matches him melts my heart


----------



## Le Ham

imagine making santa's little helper WAIT until you're DONE FISHING to give you a present







LOL.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342389625591984129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342389255524380672


----------



## Rosch

Here are my unsubmitted "Holiday at Harvey's" entries before I settled on *my final one*.

"It was all a simulation."




Stranded




Simple Joys


----------



## Darkina

Finished the museum annex   

Entrance:




Lobby:




Computer Lab:




Science Lab:




Office:




Library:




Lecture Hall:




Yay!!


----------



## Le Ham

it looks coolest in the morning


----------



## Yanrima~

Island’s bus stop/shuttle service to the plateau park.


----------



## Roxxy

I think I am going to get on well with Kitty. She is a charmer


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Nothin' like toastin' your toes by the flames on a chilly winter afternoon.




Me and Wendy celebrating Ken's birthday on 12/23!




Someone has their twinkly eye on Deirdre


----------



## HappyTails

I decided to do a neighborhood in my town. I tried the 'spread the villager out' thing and it didn't click. But here's a glimpse of how my neighborhood is coming along. This is Peanut and Sterling's house. 






I got the idea to put a sign with their name out front from someone on here but I forgot who it was. Although I'm making the nameplates myself for my villager. The other person used pictures. But same idea. I might change the nameplate later to make them a bit more detailed and nicer.


----------



## ReeBear

These sweet babies running around with their lightsabers glowsticks make me so happy 






Also Dom looks even more ridiculously expressive and sparkly-eyed when he's ill, poor baby


----------



## Sara?

ReeBear said:


> These sweet babies running around with their lightsabers glowsticks make me so happy
> 
> View attachment 347905View attachment 347906
> Also Dom looks even more ridiculously expressive and sparkly-eyed when he's ill, poor baby
> 
> View attachment 347908




Its the first time i see he glow sticks sau-cute !For some reason it makes me think of Star-wars and im not even a fan hahaha, love the pictures though


----------



## ReeBear

Sara? said:


> Its the first time i see he glow sticks sau-cute !For some reason it makes me think of Star-wars and im not even a fan hahaha, love the pictures though


My first thought was Star Wars too when I saw them, I will now forever imagine Beau and Ruby bonding over Star Wars


----------



## Rosch

Hans wants my berliner, but I declined. Didn't expect this reply.
Omigod. I'm so sorry, Hans. I can't help but laugh and feel bad at the same time. 

Alright. That's it. Hans is officially my permanent villager.





I was exploring my island and reading this suddenly sent chills up my spine.







I had an open plot, so I went villager hunting. Came across Judy, the creepy and glittery rainbow bear cub on my 133rd ticket.





I wanted Audie or Raymond, but Judy is rare. So I had to think hard for a few minutes. I still went ahead and left her. Good thing I persevered, 'cos look who I found on my 243rd mystery island?


----------



## Katie0391




----------



## ~Kilza~

Not really, Olivia, no.


----------



## Sara?

~Kilza~ said:


> Not really, Olivia, no.



If we could only teleport our selfs to the AC games i would probably feel like cute little Olivia heheh


----------



## Burumun

~Kilza~ said:


> Not really, Olivia, no.


Alli said something similarly noteworthy about 2020 coming to an end. Maybe Nintendo should've removed some of the New Year's dialogue just for this year, lol.


----------



## Nunnafinga

"Wild".........yup,that's a good word for it.





K.K. Slider plays to a ribbited audience........I wuv bad puns.........





Hmmm,never thought of Deirdre as being the motherly type.


----------



## Bluebellie

skarmoury said:


> No pretty lightroom edits this time because I don't think my photos were quality enough LOL but I'm really proud of what I've done with the place!! It's supposed to be the streets leading up to the top of the hill where there's a pretty view of the ocean ❤
> View attachment 343044
> 
> edit: okay I got a better angle LOL I'm really proud of this one!! Edited in lightroom
> View attachment 343051


Can’t wait to see your town in DA. Always so lovely when you post


----------



## HappyTails

Nice, just spawn him up there on the highest cliff forcing me to use ladders to reach him.


----------



## 6iixx

HappyTails said:


> Nice, just spawn him up there on the highest cliff forcing me to use ladders to reach him.


wisp is always spawning on my decoration cliffs as well, that literally only have like 4 tiles of free space


----------



## tajikey

Finally got around to finishing my basement homage:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343726822626758656


----------



## Darkina

tajikey said:


> Finally got around to finishing my basement homage:



Your mom room just inspired me to make a bakery in one of the diner's rooms Thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 28, 2020

Finished the tiki bar in the dead of winter.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343760942752919552


----------



## Darkina

Day view of the tiki bar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1343787061564723200


----------



## DaisyFan

Love the sparkling cider!


----------



## uranusbby

Taste so good


----------



## ReeBear

I.... think Dom is threatening me? But in the softest, least intimidating way possible ;-;




Me and Julian were matchy matchy uwu



Judy did the angry face at me ;---; *hides face* (also the dialogue re: face-paint isridiculous seeing as i am wearing the same eyebrows since I started the game, why is everyone so surprised >> )



And finally, some wholesome photos of the lovely @Milky star visiting Gont ~ We went to the Japanese tea room and went adventuring ~


----------



## P. Star

Take me back to summer, I'm already over winter and miss the hydrangeas.


----------



## Darkina

Sea turtle sanctuary done.   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344090238524657664


----------



## Yoshisaur

Pleased with my campsite entrance!! Once I get a villager staying there I'll take some good photos of the actual campsite!


----------



## Etown20

Molly's outfit today


----------



## ReeBear

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 348691
> 
> Molly's outfit today


Actual baby oh my god ;-;


----------



## HappyTails

But you're a penguin....






	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2020



Etown20 said:


> View attachment 348691
> 
> Molly's outfit today



I have Molly too! She's so cute!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2020



6iixx said:


> wisp is always spawning on my decoration cliffs as well, that literally only have like 4 tiles of free space



Yeah Wisp tends to appear on my cliffs as well. As a matter of fact, he was just there last night and I just ignored him.


----------



## Sara?

HappyTails said:


> But you're a penguin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> I have Molly too! She's so cute!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Wisp tends to appear on my cliffs as well. As a matter of fact, he was just there last night and I just ignored him.



I also have Aurora and i love her !!! she is just to adorable and im enjoying her now more than ever cause of the snow. FYI she is into knitting and reading, she is just adorable!


----------



## Imbri

Flora gets it.


----------



## Nefarious

I let Maple go to a very good home the other day. I time traveled forward without island hopping, just letting RNG do it's thing, expecting someone's underrated villager they voided, but instead I got...





Another wolf! Island Representative of Slimeland, if you're here, Wolfgang is going to make his mark on Inkwell.






Spoiler: the three wolves of good luck


----------



## Nunnafinga

Either Gabi's reading material is making her upset or she's doesn't have enough roughage in her diet....maybe both.





Aww,thanks pal.





Having Audie and I as visitors reminded Katt of her days as a tough alley cat on the streets of Brooklyn.


----------



## CuriousCharli

Kinda pleased with my passport, not gonna lie.




One of my most favourite places on my island [unfinished].


----------



## -Lumi-

Aww, I’m happy that we sort of match too, Isabelle!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

a few screen
Sometimes I feel like my villagers really get me: 



2020 mood:

How it started:                      How it’s going:


 



Bangle really is a great friend: 





Tabby, I love you.




Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## John Wick

CuriousCharli said:


> Kinda pleased with my passport, not gonna lie.
> View attachment 348768
> 
> One of my most favourite places on my island [unfinished].
> View attachment 348769


That's utterly terrifying!


----------



## vroomage

Ringing in the new year with Diana!


----------



## Yoshisaur

"Nobody knows I'm actually home alone partying with virtual animals"




"Nobody knows I left the party"


----------



## Le Ham




----------



## Etown20

Party poppers with Lolly


----------



## Mick

I woke up again just before 8am for New Years on TeeheeTiki. Time zones are magical. Thanks all of you for hanging out! ❤ 

Tagging @Pyoopi @Dunquixote @dizzy bone @NefariousKing


----------



## Radio




----------



## jiny

tom nook's face


----------



## Pyoopi

I spent NYE with @Dunquixote @Mick @NefariousKing and @dizzy bone but first I gave a welcoming island tour. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344934523872583682




---




is this what snogging looks like?

Dunquixote is coming for for NefariousKing's blood. Then just starts a whole frenzy. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344947050471776259




notice how *Reneigh* is stuck behind Tom Nook





fun with party poppers!

Scariest day of my life, lol.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344943368711729152


----------



## dizzy bone

Mick said:


> I woke up again just before 8am for New Years on TeeheeTiki. Time zones are magical. Thanks all of you for hanging out! ❤
> 
> Tagging @Pyoopi @Dunquixote @dizzy bone @NefariousKing



WHOA that's such a good angle of the 2021 firework. I've only ever seen half of it. That was super fun by the way! Thanks @Pyoopi for having us over!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Early morning gardening, brought to you by Carrie~





Wendy has expanded her watermelon business!





Tipper doing some relaxing yoga on the beach~





5! 4! 3! 2! 1...!





HAPPY NEW YEAR, MAGICANT!


----------



## Yoshisaur

Fell asleep with my camera open so my villagers got held hostage here all night


----------



## HappyTails

I redid Peanut's sign.






I'm trying to match their sign colors to the villager's actual color (Peanut is hot pink, blue, white, dark red and black) so I used variations of pink, blue and white for her sign.


----------



## Dunquixote

Pyoopi said:


> I spent NYE with @Dunquixote @Mick @NefariousKing and @dizzy bone but first I gave a welcoming island tour.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344934523872583682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this what snogging looks like?
> 
> Dunquixote is coming for for NefariousKing's blood. Then just starts a whole frenzy.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344947050471776259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice how *Reneigh* is stuck behind Tom Nook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fun with party poppers!
> 
> Scariest day of my life, lol.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344943368711729152



You caught me . Once a pirate, always a pirate. Can’t help my pirate-y self when I see someone else with a tool out. Got to join the fray! 

With that being said...




That welcoming smile of yours seems to give away a hint of mischief behind it. 

Before I took this picture, I witnessed the first victim of tonight’s game: @NefariousKing




Continuing onward, I think sometime after @NefariousKing and I somehow got lost, I witnessed the second victim of the game of pitfalls: @Mick . Unperturbed by the sight, my character apparently chose to admire the beautiful terraforming instead of actually looking at Mick.Actually i was just trying to take the screenshot before he got out of the pitfall 




Inside @Pyoopi ’s spooky house, the four of us chilled for a bit. I initially was facing the wrong way for the first screenshot I took. Sorry it took me awhile to fix that for anyone else taking a screenshot.



Pyoopi’s designing skills are just absolutely amazing—outdoor and indoor. This room absolutely captivated me...and peaked some curiosity.




I found out all of @Pyoopi ’s dark secrets when I opened up a drawer in her house. She had mentioned them in her island journal, but I found it hard to believe...until I opened up this drawer .

I honestly didn’t know this was a dresser till now .





The Dragon Age fan part of me wants to believe he is implying that maybe a demonic rift is going to appear out of New Year at midnight.



@NefariousKing MIA for this picture.  Was great seeing @dizzy bone . happy new year everyone!



No demonic portal! We’re safe ...
...or maybe not?


I have too much fun with the filters .

Pointy hats versus the non-pointy hat...




Apparently no one is safe on this island even if they donned the “correct” party hat .




Had so much fun. Ty @Pyoopi foe hosting this!  I loved the tour.


----------



## HappyTails

Might as well share the other signs I redid

Bruce. I struggled with trying to get the blue just right to match his coloring but this is close enough.






Aurora (which is my personal favorite)






and Sterling (who was outside so the opportunity for a photo op had arisen)
I didn't change his design, just the colors. The background was black so I changed it to blue to match his feather color. The outline of the grey circle was yellow, along with his name so I changed it to red and kept his name yellow and I made the grey circle a bit lighter to match his helmet. That yellow sword design or whatever it is he's wearing on his shirt, I'm going to try to duplicate into the grey circle.






No try about it, that took about 2 seconds. Although it's not exactly like it but close enough.


----------



## sigh

the sun's setting on cherrypine 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mick

Pyoopi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344934523872583682






I realised you would only say that if it was a trap as soon as I started walking behind it, but then it was too late. He was already sliding into it.  



dizzy bone said:


> WHOA that's such a good angle of the 2021 firework. I've only ever seen half of it. That was super fun by the way! Thanks @Pyoopi for having us over!



This was the camera angle that was forced by the game! Maybe you don't get that if you're in camera mode? But it took no effort at all


----------



## Roxxy

Finally cleared all my flowers and made a beach bar. Perfect for chilling and watching the NYE fireworks


----------



## Yanrima~

Raymond seems curious on how Orion celebrates New Year’s Eve.












Spoiler: Meanwhile...


----------



## Fruitcup

i had the nicest sunset so i thought id share


----------



## Hanif1807

The second rock finally made it to my rock garden. 4 left


----------



## Sara?

Hanif1807 said:


> The second rock finally made it to my rock garden. 4 left
> 
> View attachment 349459



unrelated but really like your phone case cover hahah and also congrats on  that stone


----------



## hellFlower

Just a few pics from my first two days on my new island!




The arrival! I wasn't going to reset over my airport and fruit this time around, so getting my favourite combo was really nice! I also got mums as my native flower, yet another favourite!



My starting villagers... Mac and Flo... These two follow me everywhere I swear! Especially Flo... pretty sure she was my first Uchi back in my ye olde New Leaf town of Starsong.



Got lucky enough to get a aurora borealis on just my second day! This town just keeps on giving! My villagers were talking about it earlier in the morning and I was waiting all day to see it!
I've had a good past two days... I didn't realise how good it would feel to get called a name that actually feels like me by all the NPCs! I've been constantly resetting my towns for years now, even with the power of save editing at my disposal and I could never work out what exactly was wrong. I think I've finally got it now.


----------



## Silkfawn

First aurora borealis on my island today.


----------



## 6iixx

it's been a hot minute since i posted    

unfortunately i couldn't spend new years with my fiance, so animal crossing was the next best thing for us.

















apparently my fiance made a very nice impression on hans new years eve, as well.  keep your gorilla mits off mah man, hans.





some other tidbits from my past week or so:

lobo, you can call me anything so long as you declare it in that stance  





opal just doing some midnight yard maintenance.









octavian always picks the cutest spots to go running around like a moron and i can't get over how feckin' adorable it is!  dfgbdibg  he looks so happy! look at those cheeks! sdkjfndsjknfalnmdfsdbf~! i'm gonna die of cuteness-overload





last screenshot i got of the plaza tree before it was taken down.  chrissy looks like she could be working out or caroling.





 dolla-dolla-bills y'all 





these arrived the same day because of my lack of wifi when i usually play   i love my fiance to bits and pieces.


----------



## Nooblord

Some festive areas around the island  before I packed it all up for the new year.










Got a ranchu goldfish model in the mail, not realizing I was dressed up as one.
Don’t speak to me or my son ever again.


----------



## Nunnafinga

An all-cat audience for the singing dog.





O'Hare called.....he wants his tiny hat back.





It makes your noggin look even larger but not really more muscular......how does he stand up without tipping over???





My old New Leaf pal Sheldon just moved to my island.I love his house..so mushroomy.


----------



## Licorice

Moved Louie in today. Yay for more gorillas!







Captain Cesar and his crew of unsavory pirates.


----------



## 6iixx

Licorice said:


> Moved Louie in today. Yay for more gorillas!
> 
> View attachment 349532View attachment 349533
> 
> Captain Cesar and his crew of unsavory pirates.
> View attachment 349534
> View attachment 349535


i'm starting to think that hans is the only gorilla without a noticeable "butt"


----------



## amylsp

Did anyone else have the fabulous sunset on New Year’s day? 





Edited to add first Aurora!!! The graphics are so beautiful in this game.


----------



## Hanif1807

Sara? said:


> unrelated but really like your phone case cover hahah and also congrats on  that stone



Thanks! about my phone case, i actually just used one of the default designs and it looks surprisingly good haha


----------



## Licorice

Omggggg why is he so cuteeeeeeee ❤


----------



## ReeBear

Some photos of Sherb because my soft Goat boy has been especially cute recently uwu

He got dressed up super cute and smart for New Years but was too sleepy to come party with everyone else  I felt kinda bad for him (and for Beau who was out there waiting for his boyfriend) but also relate so hard.







Then today I found him wearing my Puppycat design, this is why we’re cartoons and snacks friends


----------



## sigh

progress shots! i think i'm going to change that little fruit bar area into something else, i'm just not sure what yet. that space is pretty small especially with the use of the fence around it so it makes it tougher.


----------



## Wolfie

A bit late, but I had a New Years party for my villagers the other day~


----------



## InkFox

Marshal just left my island for a better place, he was a nice villager to have around since he moved in from the campsite last May, but we didn't really click. We took one last stroll around the island before he left.









I started island hunting for a new villager, met Freya on my very first Island, I like her but she's been with me throughout my whole New Leaf adventure so I need a new face on my island 





And then, on the 4th island, who's casually waiting for someone to take him home ? Dude, you literally just moved out ! Sorry, you'll have to wait for someone else to come by :





I wonder who I'll meet next.

EDIT : met Dom on my 6th island, I like him but not enough to invite him, and he's a jock, I dislike jocks very much (except Genji, Genji is great)





And on my 11th island vsjjdbskkaheh, I found Pierce. He is one of my favourite designs in the game. Why, oh why does he have to be a jock ?! I can't take more than one jock on my island, I just... Can't. I have Genji, and I won't part with him. Jock personality doesn't fit Pierce, it's a heartbreak to leave him behind. Wish he was lazy, cranky or smug... :'<





EDIT :
I settled for Snooty on my 16th island, I think I'm going to like her ! 





I'm still really sad about Pierce though, O regret a bit not inviting him, but I think his voice and personality would have driven me crazy quite fast... Maybe I'll search for Avery once Chief leaves, he's my second favourite eagle villager, so that might compensate a bit...


----------



## YueClemes

Happy ( late ) New Year xD


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344690745991544834


----------



## sigh

my first lily of the valley let's goooooooooo


----------



## Rosch

January 1st, and this is the first thing my villagers did. Burning off all those calories. Also Hans having an epiphany or something.





Also, Jan 1 means, it's Bob's birthday. There's also Rudy, who always seems to be the first guest on everyone's birthdays on my island.





January 2nd, Maple walked in right at the end of KK's performance.





January 3rd, someone is desperate to be a yellow fruit.
Seriously, I couldn't think of a greeting at the time so I just went with what I had in mind...


----------



## Nunnafinga

K.K. Slider performed a special concert just for Gala.Knowing that Gala is a big fan of The Beatles,K.K. did several Beatles tunes just for her including "I Wanna Hold Your Ham","Eleanor Pigby","Babyback Writer","I Me Swine","Savoy Truffle" and of course,"Piggies".





_Took a stroll in the morning dew
Thought I saw a bird 
But it was really a B-52_













My good pal Joey had a birthday yesterday.I think he liked his gift.


----------



## meggiewes

Greeting from Oakheart! I'm in a group chat with some other people who hate Velma and I feel like she never gets any love. So I'm spreading the love with my two favorite villagers!

Plus I think villagers with glasses are adorable!


----------



## Etown20

Molly's outfit of the day


----------



## Licorice

This was the exact moment Tabby sealed her fate and was removed from my island. No one upsets my Cesar.


----------



## OiGuessWho

I have created the BIGGEST SNOWBOI! His body is the max size you can make the snowball.


Here's another pic for height comparison;


----------



## hellFlower

I've had aurora borealis for 4 days in a row now... I wonder when the streak will end?










I also completed Cast Master today! I did it almost all in one go too! Angling for Perfection is literally 1 fish ahead lmao. Super glad I don't have to worry about this Nook Miles achievement anymore. Finally, fishing without anxiety!




I also did a bit of house decorating today! I've been getting some awful recipes though so my furniture is very limited. Not even balloons are kind to me... I keep getting the same furniture! I had to resort to some QR codes for wall decorations. I spent an unnecessary amount of time trying to scan the bottom dress into ACNH... The app wouldn't recognise the QR code so I had to open ACNL up, scan it, and do some fenagling from there to make a new readable code. Well, at least it's cute!



Now, if I could stop getting yellow furniture, that would be great.


----------



## Pendragon1980

I can't remember if I shared this picture of me and Willow chilling watching the sunset in my little Moon gaze area but it's worth sharing again.


----------



## Etown20

Poppy says hi!


----------



## sigh

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 350008
> 
> Poppy says hi!


she's so cute  i had her for a lil while, it was sad to see her go


----------



## sigh

fang singing along to kk island, ur doing amazing sweetie




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sara?

sigh said:


> fang singing along to kk island, ur doing amazing sweetie




how cute! hey, is it me or i feel like the melody she is using sounds familia to me ? does it to anyone else? what song does it simulate or resemble ?


----------



## Yanrima~

1st gold rose on the island!


----------



## Fraxxo

I saw this for the first ever while playing with a friend on my island. Beautiful experience.


----------



## sigh

not done yet but here's my museum area!


----------



## JKDOS

hellFlower said:


> I've had aurora borealis for 4 days in a row now... I wonder when the streak will end?
> View attachment 349954
> View attachment 349955
> View attachment 349956
> 
> I also completed Cast Master today! I did it almost all in one go too! Angling for Perfection is literally 1 fish ahead lmao. Super glad I don't have to worry about this Nook Miles achievement anymore. Finally, fishing without anxiety!
> View attachment 349959
> 
> I also did a bit of house decorating today! I've been getting some awful recipes though so my furniture is very limited. Not even balloons are kind to me... I keep getting the same furniture! I had to resort to some QR codes for wall decorations. I spent an unnecessary amount of time trying to scan the bottom dress into ACNH... The app wouldn't recognise the QR code so I had to open ACNL up, scan it, and do some fenagling from there to make a new readable code. Well, at least it's cute!
> View attachment 349960
> Now, if I could stop getting yellow furniture, that would be great.



All the craftable wooden furniture can be customized so it's not yellow.

All the yellow furniture you get from Nook's is unfortunately going to always be yellow. You'll need to trade others for different colors.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 6, 2021



Etown20 said:


> View attachment 350008
> 
> Poppy says hi!



Poppy and Sylvana need more love


----------



## Etown20

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Lolly asked me to sit with her then fell asleep


----------



## Roxxy

So pleased when I was given my second ever photo from Erik 






 Then this happened  I have been waiting for Queen Whitney for the longest time


----------



## dizzy bone

Saw Tansan's first aurora borealis!


----------



## Airysuit

Took me 9 months, hundreds of flowers, had to start over the proces 4 times, had way to much different layouts, and needed so many visitors (which i have to thank you guys for as well, so much thanks!!!!) But I finally did it! My first blue rose!


----------



## JKDOS

I feel like I've put a lot more work into the island than Isabelle has.
Thanks for noticing, Marshal...


----------



## Silkfawn

Two of the cutest peppies hanging out


----------



## ReeBear

Dom ruining Pietro’s story in an adorable way ;w; My sweet sheep boys, they’re so domestic ;w;




I love when Marina wears her skull tee, it has such a Princess Bubblegum in Marceline‘s tshirt feel  




Had fun terraforming some areas to the back of my island ~






Watched Gont’s first Aurora with Sherb 




And Cyd got flustered a lot


----------



## John Wick

My wife's character's dog bar! ^_^


----------



## JKDOS

John Wick said:


> My wife's character's dog bar! ^_^



That's so cute. I love it!


----------



## Wolfie

I decided to have some of my villagers as characters from my favorite movie, the Breakfast Club. ❤


Starring:
Rosie as Claire "The Princess"
Julian as Andy "The Athlete" (I don't have any jocks at the moment anymore lol)
Marshal as Bender "The Criminal"
Stitches as Brian "The Brain"
Cherry as Allison "The Basket Case"


----------



## watercolorwish

Attention,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
local old fart reads bedtime story to squirrel baby and 19 year old






this is the most wholesome thing I’ve ever seen happen in a villagers house lol


----------



## YueClemes

Ofc u are stuck here with me 4ever little duck xD


----------



## Pyoopi

Caught my last bug and I wasn't even looking for it.








I know it's just a cicada exoskeleton but kind of mean to throw it away.   

These are a little old but it makes me laugh.


----------



## CuriousCharli

Do you know how many years I've waited to see this beautiful family's photographs?  Y E A R S
They're so precious!





	Post automatically merged: Jan 8, 2021

SHOOT I almost forgot! Remember in New Leaf there was this "fad" going around on Tumblr to do with panoramic edits? I tried!
Welcome to an early look of my Campsite~


----------



## OiGuessWho

Random Picture O'Clock!
Everyone else is posting photos of the Aurora Borealis, so I thought I'd dig up my own photo. Thought the mountain on my island makes it difficult to see from the bottom.



A lovely sunset picture from the central square of my island.



My best efforts to make Pekoe's buggy house look more Zen. Mostly it just seems like a Western weeaboo's den XD (hey that rhymed) She certainly has the gold to pay for the plushies and comics.



*Nostalgia!*
This is the first picture I took on this game, just after I got the museum. It looks so quiet and natural. *Sigh* You always miss the beginning of this type of game, and starting over doesn't seem to capture the same feelings.


----------



## Katie0391

Bit late but some pictures from new years:
















Had a beautiful sunset new years day:








Mitzi explored my new dog park:








Finished the Nook Mile achievement for 20 perfect snowboys, so now time for fun:


----------



## Mick

Here's some of my extra snowboy pictures! 






Tiny head, big body, three days later and almost gone. See you next year, my big-boned buddy!






I suddenly feel very small:






This is kinda magical. I guess I shouldn't be surprised, they're magical snowmen? But it was still a little weird.


----------



## sigh

my newest area, which is now probably one of my favorites !


----------



## InkFox

I finally finished "redesigning" Cally's basic starter house ! I'm pretty pleased with myself ! Too bad that mirror is a fixed and unreplaceable item.





Finished redecorating the small beach too :





Takin' pictures on a bridge to celebrate finally finding a hat that didn't leave my ears freezing in the cold :









My living room :









I think these two might be friends :


----------



## HappyTails

Just been working on my island.

I did started on the beginning of Angel Bay's park today











My campsite area was done a few days ago not done yet because I want to add a few more things here.






Still working on the Able's Sister's area, started on it yesterday.






As you can probably see, I don't like a lot of stuff outside which is probably why my island is never going to be 5 stars. XD


----------



## Nunnafinga

A horrified Nate looks on as Static steals his favorite catchphrase.





Girls only fishing spot


----------



## Rajescrossing

Here  
Omgggg finally I caught blue marlin while I was doing Cj ‘s fishing tourney and not only one but 2 times I got it.
First one in just in 4th fishing baits, I was so surprised and so happy , now I am looking for tuna, Hope I will get it soon

I don’t know how to post full screen photo?


----------



## JKDOS

I this this idea from NintenTalk on YouTube. You can use Harv's island to decorate a room as if you were designing a house for a villager in HHD.


----------



## Sophie23

What do you think of my bathroom?


----------



## Sara?

JKDOS said:


> I this this idea from NintenTalk on YouTube. You can use Harv's island to decorate a room as if you were designing a house for a villager in HHD.
> 
> View attachment 350949
> View attachment 350950




Makes me wish i could just ask my villager if our friendship is high enough to completely revamp their home, my OCD cant handle having furniture facing the wrong way hahahahah pls Nintendo let me re-decorate their homes


----------



## sigh

this is where gulliver washed up, and he's stuck here until i move the plant


----------



## JKDOS

I discovered Carmen yesterday. She's my new favorite Peppy


----------



## Nunnafinga

Invested in another radio telescope but still no signs of intelligent life.....anywhere.





Here's Pinky instructing her protege Pekoe on how a proper Asian inspired bear lady walks.





Salt N' Peppa kitty fishing


----------



## ReeBear

Cyd is certified baby and Muffy is branching out into pastel goth territory. (I get so happy when villagers wear my designs, it melts my heart ;-; )







Okay so I’m a little in love with Cyd already and apparently Dom is pretty taken with him too. Also it’s so cute when villagers read to each other ;o;






Sherb is my softest superhero boy ( ^ω^ )♡




Marina relaxing outside with some hot soup and being adorable 




And finally a few photos from Celeste’s visit ~ It‘s been so long since I’ve seen her on Gont so it made me really happy to see her today


----------



## RedPanda

A tribute to Aggretsuko, the lovable Red Panda who has anger management issues:


----------



## ReeBear

RedPanda said:


> A tribute to Aggretsuko, the lovable Red Panda who has anger management issues:
> 
> View attachment 351206
> 
> View attachment 351205


I love this ahhhhh


----------



## sigh

yeah yeah, welcome back business cat  i don't want none of what you're selling, no timeshares or pyramid schemes, i just want your photo and then you can move on out again


----------



## USN Peter

I finally have collected enough kind of fragments for this.
It looks a lot better than I have imagined.


----------



## Airysuit

My collection of sleeping villagers 
(Yes coco is really sleeping)


----------



## Taminata08

Got these ripple clouds in the sky!




Sat with Zucker near my flower garden




Sat with Chrissy and Tutu in the plaza (should’ve worn pink to match the aesthetic)


----------



## Silkfawn

Who wore it better


----------



## HappyTails

The longest chase (officially starts 14 seconds in)





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ReeBear

Telling stories around a bonfire with Beau and Marina 




Pierce was visiting my campsite and I love him awh! I already have two jocks though so ;-; At least he was kind enough to pose for some photos with me during his visit 




Sheep boys being sweet. Pietro was singing along to K.K. Parade ~




And finally two soft pastel babs hanging out and reading a book together uwu


----------



## JKDOS




----------



## John Wick

My wife in our mini forest! ^_^


----------



## skarmoury

YAY look at my downtown area!! I'm loving it!


----------



## JKDOS

skarmoury said:


> YAY look at my downtown area!! I'm loving it!



Do you have a dream address yet?


----------



## Furrton

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344826708914884608
Singing and dancing at Lionel's house on New Year's Eve. About made me cry it was so funny. The video is great.


----------



## Etown20

Poppy's favorite reading spot in different seasons


----------



## Pokey_Games

I resetted my island about a week ago, today my friend came through with the last 3 phone boxes that I needed, and I completed my entrance! Happy to finally have one pretty area on my island 


Now to focus on unlocking terraforming again!


----------



## JellyBeans

it looks so pretty! I can only imagine what the rest of the island will be like. maybe this is the sign I needed to redecorate my entrance..


----------



## Le Ham

Can't wait to see how this spot will look in the spring






I need to see "fractal abs" as an art piece







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349294610611245057
Few things make me want to squeeze this one more than when he's wearing his heart sweater


----------



## Furrton

I can sympathize with him and patterns stretching on sweaters LOL


----------



## Jessi

It looks amazing! Definitely makes me want to reset my island more


----------



## sigh

if they fits, they sits


----------



## Furrton

Not good to park car under coconut tree...but sitting under one...I can't even!


----------



## LadyDestani

John Wick said:


> My wife in our mini forest! ^_^


That circle of dolls around that tree intrigues me...


----------



## John Wick

LadyDestani said:


> That circle of dolls around that tree intrigues me...


Children who have been taken by BearBear Yaga (that's what I call the giant bear, instead of Baba Yaga, basically the boogeyman) in their sleep. 

Based on the old russian folk song from John Wick, with a hint of 'The Blair Witch' thrown in.


----------



## meo

So pretty! Gives me lion, witch, wardrobe vibes but maybe just cause winter and light posts. 
I love the patterns!


----------



## Pyoopi

Is your entrance an important place of meeting because of all those telephone boxes? Or maybe it's like those secret entrances in Harry Potter.


----------



## moon_child

This is so cute and unique with the phone boxes. First time I’ve seen anything like it!


----------



## xara

that looks super pretty!! honestly makes me want to start working on my entrance a bit. :’^)


----------



## jiny

new entrance in yuseong !! ft my bf :")






this is us in the little area i made by nooks cranny <3


----------



## -Lumi-

I finally managed to make a perfect teeny tiny snowboy!! He’s so cute and little


----------



## sigh

raymond's got  bars


----------



## Rajescrossing

Lovely picture


----------



## Jam86

a couple of pictures of my fave lil cubs 






they're both so cute i can't even ♡♡♡♡♡


----------



## Plainbluetees

Uh, Redd? That’s... an espresso maker... not a tea kettle. I’m starting to wonder if he’s losing his mind.


----------



## watercolorwish

I finished decorating Hazel’s house! I love using the loft bed too much, theres probably 10 around my island lol. I just want to imagine they climb up there and read a book or have a snack


----------



## salvagedstardust

watercolorwish said:


> I finished decorating Hazel’s house! I love using the loft bed too much, theres probably 10 around my island lol. I just want to imagine they climb up there and read a book or have a snackView attachment 351777



I love the multiple fence types so much! Color scheme is also amazing, looks great❤


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
Lovin' the dialogue...start with a short one


----------



## Pyoopi

Arriving to this new land. 






It _begins_..





Space cadet arriving for duty!





I like how most people will lay on the bed when entering a bedroom. My first thought process is trapping them.





And then I like to snoop. 





The reinforced space vault.





Discovering parts of an ankylosaurus (I think)

I felt bad for pitfalling Mick on my island, so I decided to give him the opportunity to get revenge. But then...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348211376087396354


----------



## Nunnafinga

The many moods of Jambette:


















Dreaming of a good snog......


----------



## Jam86

i just dug these up from my album ☆
the cutest cubs just sleeping wherever they are


----------



## ReeBear

My islanders have been very matchy recently, it’s almost as if one person if buying all their clothes for them?
Ruby and Beau looking handsome in their young royal shirts ~






Pietro and Dom looking cuddly in their heart sweaters ~







I changed up the design of my house a bit, eventually I’ll move it to a permanent location and do some landscaping but this is good for now 




And I got Ruby and Mac’s photos this week so I added them to the maximalist chaos that is my kitchen ~






	Post automatically merged: Jan 15, 2021

Ahhh! And I did a cat doodle for @SpaceTokki77 It was a fun challenge trying to work around the limited palette and awkward touch screen, ended up drawing this grumpy yellow cat friend owo


----------



## Jam86

no bear cubs this time, i have a doggo instead lol



i just had to share this, bea looks so much like my old dog that i can't help but smile everytime i see her


----------



## USN Peter

Finished the blue rose garden.
Blue Rosetta stone really fits well IMO.


----------



## Nooblord

Waiting for Kapp’n’s boat to peek over the horizon.




Hard day’s work for a fisherman.




Trying to win a sweepstakes.




At peace...




I didn’t get the green hat memo... Are we raising awareness for something?


----------



## Burumun

ReeBear said:


> My islanders have been very matchy recently, it’s almost as if one person if buying all their clothes for them?
> Ruby and Beau looking handsome in their young royal shirts ~
> View attachment 351853View attachment 351854
> 
> Pietro and Dom looking cuddly in their heart sweaters ~
> View attachment 351855
> View attachment 351856
> 
> I changed up the design of my house a bit, eventually I’ll move it to a permanent location and do some landscaping but this is good for now
> View attachment 351857
> 
> And I got Ruby and Mac’s photos this week so I added them to the maximalist chaos that is my kitchen ~
> View attachment 351858View attachment 351859
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 15, 2021
> 
> Ahhh! And I did a cat doodle for @SpaceTokki77 It was a fun challenge trying to work around the limited palette and awkward touch screen, ended up drawing this grumpy yellow cat friend owo
> View attachment 351860


Your house is super adorable, both inside and out!


----------



## Jam86

mood


----------



## Sara?

Jam86 said:


> View attachment 351963
> View attachment 351964
> View attachment 351965
> mood


 

Hahahah this whole conversation i mean    love it


----------



## Etown20

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Poppy posing in the mirror


----------



## Jam86

the colours here are so pretty 
(i love pink so much haha)


----------



## Sara?

Jam86 said:


> View attachment 352026
> the colours here are so pretty
> (i love pink so much haha)


I dont know him/her but  cute frog villager too he/she looks adorable


----------



## Jam86

Sara? said:


> I dont know him/her but  cute frog villager too he/she looks adorable


that's my lil jock froggo, his name is frobert 

tbh i didn't actually like frog villagers until i noticed him and he was just so cute i had to have him on my island lol


----------



## oak

I finally took down the Christmas decor on my island but still kept the winter vibe. Anyone else a fan of the garbage items lol.


----------



## Rosch

Ah yes, Buzz. If you could just look to your left and behind you.





More sitting. This time, by the campfire.


----------



## HappyTails

Because I have a lot of mannequins on my island (making a rock garden) I'm happy I didn't get 5 stars. I want to actually earn my stars. It's only 4 stars because I have a lot of items just thrown on the ground. I tend to drop items where I stand to make room so I'm happy my laziness saved me this time.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Music soothes the savage beast.













Best...nickname.....ever......


----------



## Etown20

Going back through New Year's photos, I really like this one


----------



## Jam86

not gonna lie, i freaked out for a split second when i saw this



why do his eyes do this? that's terrifying


----------



## MrMeowPuss

I stopped playing for 6 months or more and finally got back into it. Pretty disappointed in myself as I missed the fireworks in August, Xmas and NYE


----------



## Nenya

I knew from the get-go that Hornsby was going to be a very amusing islander!







March 23, 2020 He's *going* to be here forever!
Easy Street Island


----------



## MrMeowPuss

I’ve been trying to make my house actually look nice so trying to work on one room at a time. First you was the kitchen and I think it turned out quite decent


----------



## John Wick

MrMeowPuss said:


> I’ve been trying to make my house actually look nice so trying to work on one room at a time. First you was the kitchen and I think it turned out quite decent
> 
> View attachment 352189


It's almost identicle to mine.


----------



## MrMeowPuss

John Wick said:


> It's almost identicle to mine.



Great minds think alike right


----------



## Mick

I could easily put some context right here but I will not.


----------



## Jam86

the fact he said that while wearing those glasses is such a mood haha


----------



## USN Peter

Huh?


----------



## 6iixx

soup makes tasha happy


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's Sherb's birthday today.He might be one year older but he's still just a kid...Heh,get that?Because he's a goat......alright,I'll stop.....





Salt-N-Peppa bunny party at Cole's place





C'mon,guys....get happy for the camera.





That's better............


----------



## JKDOS

Aurora Borealis the other night




---

The night nobody got any sleep. Thanks, Marshal...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351358626678657024
---

The singing trio

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351333824580317184


----------



## Xane_MM

Talking to villagers at night can be odd; Judy has a weird idea of getting "up early" (since this is probably meant to be read during the daytime)...unless she really means it.


----------



## Jam86

bea was the first to notice her photo 






and here is raymond being rude as heck haha






at least he's honest


----------



## 6iixx

Jam86 said:


> bea was the first to notice her photo
> View attachment 352302
> View attachment 352304
> and here is raymond being rude as heck haha
> View attachment 352306
> View attachment 352307
> at least he's honest



i didn't know that villagers could notice their photos hanging around!  that's so adorable


----------



## Jam86

6iixx said:


> i didn't know that villagers could notice their photos hanging around!  that's so adorable


ikr ☆
i didn't know about it either until my sister told me, so i put photos outside all my villagers houses waiting for one to notice


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Currently working on making a gym for my character in the game.


----------



## Pyoopi

Strange and entertaining happenings through the week













That little dot is an earth-boring dung beetle. Either I have eagle eyes or it's a monster.





Friend gained the curse of TeeheeTiki, aka sucks the light outta ya.


----------



## meggiewes

I finally dragged my pictures off of my switch and I just wanted to post a few of my favorites from Oakheart. I love it when the villagers wear your custom designs. It is so cute! I have also been working on taking action shots. I really need to get myself out of bed earlier just so I can play in the wee hours of the morning. The lighting is so nice and I never remember to TT to just hang out at 5 or 6 AM for a while. And who can forget the glorious aurora? I wish Isabelle announced when it was going to be more, but my villagers do a pretty good job of telling me when there is going to be one.


----------



## My77rh

help, dragon broke


----------



## jiny

i made a cafe next to the museum and i am pretty proud of how it turned out!


----------



## LuchaSloth

I'm super jealous of the people with the aurora photos. I still haven't seen it in my game. Probably because it's such a narrow window that it shows up, and I'm usually not able to play at that time. (Why couldn't they just make it all night!)


----------



## JKDOS

LuchaSloth said:


> I'm super jealous of the people with the aurora photos. I still haven't seen it in my game. Probably because it's such a narrow window that it shows up, and I'm usually not able to play at that time. (Why couldn't they just make it all night!)



I've looked at my weather seed, and it looks like the earliest you can begin seeing one is 7PM. The most common time looks to be about 10PM. Like rain,  they only last for an hour, but they can appear multiple times throughout the night, so they can happen back-to-back.


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## watercolorwish

Late night stroll thru Watercolor’s antique square 🕰


----------



## Jam86

well one of us is going to have to change...






well surely he's been using some kind of febreze because there is not 1 flower in sight 



i made a hoodie but i didn't know what to call it 

and finally, i just wanted to post this because it took me 2 hours haha


----------



## P. Star

I've been challenging myself to a more abandoned and rundown island. I'm pleasantly surprised with how it turned out, though I feel bad my villagers have to live on a crumbling island.


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
This was probably the first oarfish that my character caught, on March 25th, 2020. I remember the startling thrill when that fish soared out of the water and I exclaimed, "WHOA!" I still get a thrill with the oarfish...


----------



## JKDOS

Nenya said:


> This was probably the first oarfish that my character caught, on March 25th, 2020. I remember the startling thrill when that fish soared out of the water and I exclaimed, "WHOA!" I still get a thrill with the oarfish...
> 
> View attachment 352605



After catching 14 of these while looking for a single Coelacanth last week, I officially hate them.


----------



## HappyTails

Look who I ran into on a mystery island.





I took him because I need a Smug. I really don't like Raymond. I don't dislike him either, I just don't care for overrated villagers. But I need a Smug and he was the first one I came across.


----------



## yuckyrat

Ominous Hopkins.






He sees all.


----------



## Licorice




----------



## xara

Nenya said:


> This was probably the first oarfish that my character caught, on March 25th, 2020. I remember the startling thrill when that fish soared out of the water and I exclaimed, "WHOA!" I still get a thrill with the oarfish...
> 
> View attachment 352605



my first oarfish left me feeling like “” because i thought it was gonna be a sea bass LMAO.


----------



## shazzer43

My latest Aurora picture  with my custom made ground signs which I am very proud of as I only started using the custom design app a few weeks ago. I have named my island after my favourite band Keiino.....


----------



## Hanif1807

The clouds looked nice yesterday


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## HappyTails

I never dress my character up like this but it never hurts to try something new. She looks artistic.


----------



## Etown20

Roald with the rarely seen stocking cap and tank top combo


----------



## Jam86

chillin with this froggo while dressed as a froggo


----------



## skarmoury

Revamped this area a whole ton and I like how it's coming along!


----------



## xara

i’ve decided to start gifting my villagers new clothing just to spice things up and sprinkle wore her new outfit for the first time today! also,, the fact that she fell asleep while holding a lollipop is so precious,, i love her.


----------



## JKDOS

Both Carmen and Poppy gave me their photo today.


----------



## Jam86

got bored and decided to mess around with some amiibos on harv's island vv




me n the bois doing some yoga ♡






and everyone's favourite owls 
unless u know and prefer other owls lol

and i obviously had to include rasher wearing the hoodie from BNA 



slay queen


----------



## Etown20

When your soup is too hot


----------



## maria110

My house.  I can't figure out new decorations for the current season so I'm keeping my Christmas house.


----------



## skarmoury

I think this is one of my most favorite shots of my island!


----------



## Licorice

Some of my girls relaxing by the river


----------



## Nunnafinga

A purple sunset





Pondering a predicament while placed on our posteriors with Pinky the pink peppy panda.









Whoa,Grahamster.....I don't think I could take that much excitement.


----------



## Rajescrossing

I’m trying to post a video here from my photo video library but can’t post it. Am I doing something wrong? I’m using the video icon on the bar.


----------



## USN Peter

Poor Digby...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Rajescrossing said:


> I’m trying to post a video here from my photo video library but can’t post it. Am I doing something wrong? I’m using the video icon on the bar.


As far as I know,you can only post videos from certain websites like YouTube and Facebook.If you click the "Insert" icon(the downward pointing arrow next to the Smiley)then click "Media",it will show a list of approved websites for posting videos from.


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
I, too, just got my ACNH photos off my Switch and on to my computer recently (pretty much forced to because I ran out of video space), so this goes back to March 21, 2020. My character looks so funny with a wasp bite already, and the island is so bare! But look what he (I) did first thing-started planting flowers and a tree, of course. I guess those are hyacinths?


----------



## Rajescrossing

Finally I have got caught  barreleye fish. Im so happy I got it , I recorded a video as well but since it is a complicated for me to upload so just wanna post a picture


----------



## Etown20

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Working out with my mini-me


----------



## -Lumi-

I... I gave you that clay furnace, Murphy.  thats why you have it. It was a birthday gift 





Speaking of birthdays, though, here’s some pictures from Sherb’s birthday a week or so ago!





I gave him a snowflake wreath! I also wore all blue in honour of him


----------



## Yanrima~

Finally made a seaside trading area!


----------



## JKDOS

Another one down.


----------



## Licorice

Lately my island has been taken over by a biker gang.


----------



## Pyoopi

Adventures of my first scorpion island

Unlike tarantula island, it is a field of beautiful flowers with deadly assassins mixed in.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353588083241873408
Looks peaceful.





All money rocks. I actually wanted materials though. 





I like how we just do a full fish flop.





Walking into a secret..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1353589148502822915


----------



## Etown20

Poppy's yard


----------



## Nunnafinga

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Lyman in concert


----------



## Serabee

Today was mine and Savannah's birthday! I took this commemorative pic a little while ago and was waiting 'til now to post it ☺​


----------



## Rajescrossing

Serabee said:


> Today was mine and Savannah's birthday! I took this commemorative pic a little while ago and was waiting 'til now to post it ☺​


----------



## Jam86

so i got pinky yesterday and i gotta say



this is literally my new favourite villager house, it's soooo cute 
she is officially on my list of villagers i'm keeping forever 
this would look even better with a white fence...

also when i started my game earlier, it was 4am and i found this jazzy cat wondering around for whatever reason haha


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## Etown20

Poppy has discovered the new art lol


----------



## tajikey

@Serabee Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jam86

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 353333
> 
> Poppy has discovered the new art lol


literally after i reacted to ur post, i time travelled and she showed up in my camp 



lol i took the picture while my character blinked and her face is such a mood


----------



## Nunnafinga

_A cloud appears above your head
A beam of light comes shining down on you
Shining down on you
The cloud is moving nearer still
Aurora borealis comes in view




_
Yes you do.You look like a maitre d' at a fine French restaurant......._Mais s'il te plait, ne mets pas de poils de chat dans ma nourriture......








_
Eh.....this is like that weird Goofy/Pluto paradox thing.


----------



## -Lumi-

Do you guys remember those hybrid flower mystery islands?





I remember them





Mine had tulips 





Pls help me.  If you want tulips just PM me I can’t bring myself to sell them to Nooks


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street Island
Pretty good haul for day 6 of playing! 




(March 26, 2020)


----------



## 6iixx

i've been able to capture a few moments over the past week or so that i really enjoyed   

i feckin' love this wolf so much.  i have never found a villager to be so adorable before.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354525749886115842
i don't even know what to say to you, octavian   also ignore my outfit, label showed up and made high demands of formal fashion





and _this_ just makes me ten times more appreciative of lobo  not to mention this island wouldn't function if i didn't have caffeine









lastly, i will leave you with one of my favourite vesta captures so far.  this was right before she gave me her photo.  literally just reminds me of the shocked pikachu face  







Spoiler: shocked twins


----------



## Roxxy

Ok, possibly the last person to know this but villagers pictures have messages?? I was just redoing a few things and clicked on Audies pic, honestly a lesson to live by


----------



## amylsp

So many flowers to water. If only you had arms...


----------



## Pyoopi

*A 3-step Guide: How to make friends*

Step 1: translate your happiness into one shrill note


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354635874416291840 

Step 2: continue giving your pal full undivided attention

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354637710397329408
Step 3: play your pal a beautiful song 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354637956821082113
*What NOT to do*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354638242633506817


----------



## Alonious_Monk

Some nights I get bored...


----------



## maria110

The main room of my house in the woods.
Trying to make all the rooms woodsy/natural-world inspired.


----------



## DVD

Marshal decided to wear a custom design I made and I loveee how it looks on him!


----------



## mnk907

Snooty went on an adventure to explore the mysterious upper region of my island.


----------



## Roxxy

First Aurora borealis  waited so long and all of today my villagers kept saying it was going to happen. Waited hours but it was absolutely breathtaking


----------



## coldpotato

Me and Gulliver partying at the Resetti shrine


----------



## My77rh

my sweet Kabuki’s outfit is so adorable ❤


----------



## USN Peter

Best signature reward of his indeed!


----------



## My77rh

just because you like cat grass doesn’t mean I will!
But I’ll accept it because you’re adorable.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,...I don't bathe very often.





Geez,my corny sense of humor is rubbing off on my villagers.





I'm not sure but I think Filbert just insulted me.









Felicity is the queen of cute.


----------



## Jam86

raymond's tryna be the next k.k. slider, he already has an audience lol



u live ur dream bro 

then there's wendy...



might have to keep an eye on her 

and finally, i got a snazzy aurora borealis tonight



noticed it while listening to the song borealis so that was a super cute coincidence


----------



## Le Ham




----------



## Rajescrossing

It was cube’s birthday and day before yesterday was shooting stars on my island 
Me and Judy was chilling outside


----------



## Etown20

Diana's yard


----------



## USN Peter

My77rh said:


> just because you like cat grass doesn’t mean I will!
> But I’ll accept it because you’re adorable.
> View attachment 353870


I remember the moment when Lolly gave me a kitty litter box.
It was very awkward!


----------



## Hanif1807

_One of my starter villagers, Norma, is leaving my island tomorrow. *She was the first villager i invited to my island*. Gonna miss her cute smile and memories we've spent together _**





_On the other hand..._*I got Raymond to replace Norma* 





_And a few days ago...*My sister got her first villager photo after playing the game for 9 months*. The amount of patience...
After that, she wants to play the game more actively



_​


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

*A**n**y**o**n**e **e**l**s**e **g**e**t**t**i**n**g** r**e**a**d**y**/**c**e**l**e**b**r**a**t**i**n**g **Festivale* *w**i**t**h **C**u**s**t**o**m **C**l**o**t**h**e**s**?*
I made a few. I didn't want to spam them and the pics are kinda small for detail. Come check them out.
🏝Salty Bay MA: 6683-4788-8522


----------



## HappyTails

I'm doing a revamp in the spring, as such I decided to give my villager's namesigns a new look as well.

Here's Raymond's






Sterling's







Spoiler: Sterling's old nametag












Aurora's







Spoiler: Aurora's old nametag












As you can see, I try to stick to their color theme.  I'm taking them down so I can use them when I start revamping Angel Bay. Don't want to ruin their effect by keeping them up. XD I still have to do Bruce, Audie, Doc, Tipper, Mitzi, Hopkins, and Molly.


----------



## JellyBeans

was gonna start an island journal to start posting abt my island but that feels like a lot of commitment so for now.. here's some improvements I've been making 












new island entrance!


Spoiler: before










and also a before and after of the area next to my entrance 










Spoiler: before


----------



## HappyTails

Because boredom made me do it.


----------



## Nunnafinga

.......lemon squeezy.





Yay...free maracas.Now I have something to bonk Pavé over the head with.





Now here's a bunny that looks good in a sweater.





Cyd derives hours of entertainment from shoving his trunk into a solid wall.


----------



## Rajescrossing

Here is I just got today


----------



## Nenya

March 24, 2020
Easy Street Island




















Aww, Ozzie...but do you wonder?


----------



## Jam86

idk what's going on today lol









this island is proper chaos 

to be fair my main island isn't any better


----------



## mnk907

They all thought it would be fun to try out the new selection at Able's today, but they had no idea what they were getting into.


----------



## Roxxy

Partying with my girls  i Think we need more soup/coffee  but otherwise cheers 





All got too much so just chilling with my friend


----------



## maria110

Went villager hunting with Nook Miles tickets and found darling Sherb ON TARANTULA ISLAND!  EEEK!  I managed to adopt Sherb and catch some tarantulas but the final score was Me: 3, Tarantulas: 4.


----------



## mnk907

I'm in the process of building a dance club in preparation for Festivale, and Zell wanted to get some early practice in.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is the last time that stupid fox sells me a piece of fake art!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Just watching the stars on the night of the new year...





I was going to wait to post these when I finished with all my interior decorating endeavors, but I really can't wait to show off my ideas ^.^

This is the Spring room, featuring bamboo and cherry blossom decor~ it's easy to see I'm completely obsessed with the cherry blossom aesthetic  BGM: Spring Blossoms





This is the Autumn room. I used a mix of holiday/Turkey Day items, and to bring the whole room together, the Tree's Bounty Arch, helping to capture the essence of an autumn woods. Inspired by the fairytale Little Red Riding Hood  BGM: K.K. Aria





The Summer room. Mermaid/Shell decor, still somewhat of a work in progress but I'm liking how it's coming out so far. Hoping to catch the infamous spider crab to really give this room some personality~  BGM: K.K. Bossa





Time for some bonus pics of my animal neighbors!




Boots is hard at work in his bamboo garden, looking too cute in his Frog shirt 




Caught this old fella taking a quick snooze by the entryway of the woods~




Rod is up to something...


----------



## Sara?

LittleMissPanda said:


> Just watching the stars on the night of the new year...
> 
> View attachment 354268
> 
> I was going to wait to post these when I finished with all my interior decorating endeavors, but I really can't wait to show off my ideas ^.^
> 
> This is the Spring room, featuring bamboo and cherry blossom decor~ it's easy to see I'm completely obsessed with the cherry blossom aesthetic  BGM: Spring Blossoms
> 
> View attachment 354269
> 
> This is the Autumn room. I used a mix of holiday/Turkey Day items, and to bring the whole room together, the Tree's Bounty Arch, helping to capture the essence of an autumn woods. Inspired by the fairytale Little Red Riding Hood  BGM: K.K. Aria
> 
> View attachment 354270
> 
> The Summer room. Mermaid/Shell decor, still somewhat of a work in progress but I'm liking how it's coming out so far. Hoping to catch the infamous spider crab to really give this room some personality~  BGM: K.K. Bossa
> 
> View attachment 354271
> 
> Time for some bonus pics of my animal neighbors!
> 
> View attachment 354272
> Boots is hard at work in his bamboo garden, looking too cute in his Frog shirt
> 
> View attachment 354273
> Caught this old fella taking a quick snooze by the entryway of the woods~
> 
> View attachment 354274
> Rod is up to something...


Love your beach area


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Sara? said:


> Love your beach area


I'm glad you love it! Yes, that's Rod's little pirate beach ☺ he was looking kinda sneaky that day haha


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

An area i was working on the other night and zucker came over to see what I was doing. Not sure he's gonna be comfortable with a seafood restaurant stall. Lol.


----------



## Meenzx

Hey guys, I decided to start a mini inspo thread or a place where everyone can share their most favourite parts of their houses/ islands

I haven’t really designed much of my house because I’m super focused on terraforming atm BUT I thought it’d be cute to make a wedding themed room in my basement as it’s the perfect length for a cute walkway hehe.

here’s what it looks like so far 

I tried to use all of the wedding themed items, even the outfits and the wand and included them in my room design.


----------



## Matt0106

I recently finished my kitchen, bathroom and game room and I'm honestly overjoyed with how good I think it looks! Now I just have the art room and then it will be finished


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I have two but im not on my game so ill edit my comment later and add pics. For me it is my horse area and my seafood food stall thing. I dont want to call it a resturant because it isnt a big place.
Edit
Now im still working on the food stall one. Horses are done. My map hide the backwards red kettle bell unfortunately. I thought it looked like one of the toys given to livestock sometimes. I plan on replacing the beach ball with an excerise ball. Not sure on the color yet.


----------



## Meenzx

Oh my God! Art room sounds so unique! I love that idea! Do share pics 

I’ve been trying to make a kitchen and a “cute” themed room but nothings working so far haha!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2021

Sounds amazing wow! I’d love to see pics I have a mini Starbucks area in the making on my island, I’ll share once I finish it


----------



## John Wick

My wife's character's dog bar in her basement.


----------



## Meenzx

Omg cute! I have a few puppy plushies but am yet to place them haha!


----------



## Zerous

Aww the wedding room looks really cute 
My favourite area atm is probably this part at the front of my town, although I was happy with how my cemetery turned out hahah


Spoiler


----------



## Meenzx

Oh wow! My towns so cheery
I couldn’t add a cemetery even if I wanted to haha! Nice idea tho!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2021

I love the placement of the stone fountain


----------



## Zerous

Meenzx said:


> Oh wow! My towns so cheery
> I couldn’t add a cemetery even if I wanted to haha! Nice idea tho!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Feb 3, 2021
> 
> I love the placement of the stone fountain


Hahaha aw thank you


----------



## tajikey

In my home, I'm most pleased with my basement, which is a "Mom's" Museum (has every single Mom's item on display). 

Outside my home, I'm most pleased with my tricycle racetrack. It's one of the first ideas I had for my island, and it has stood the test of time.


----------



## Uffe

Society in a nutshell. "I did help him! If I didn't record it, there would be no evidence."




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## annex

Mine would be my sunflower room, groovy room, and southwestern bathroom.
I also really like my farm and my newest characters house. He owns a bait and tackle store.

	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021



John Wick said:


> My wife's character's dog bar in her basement.


Does she have a dream address? I would love to visit.


----------



## Jaco

I like my downtown area, but I think my compact entrance turned out pretty nicely too.


----------



## My77rh

Knox jousting; I died from how cute this was: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357223564806619136


----------



## Meenzx

Omg wow! I find the mums items so cute! I love the little letters from her they’re actually adorable! I’d love to see your collection <3

	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021

Also tricycle race track sounds bomb wow  I just made a runway for the entrance on ables! Haha!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021

Cool! Do share pics pls! Sounds awesome!

This is slightly off topic but I recently acquired pekoe and I think her exterior is stunning! It’s traditional Chinese/ Japanese and it is gorgeous!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021

This is cute! Haha! Does anyone have any cute ideas for the beach area?


----------



## Cpdlp92

Mine will be the mini outside bar in front of the beach. Love the area is even relaxing hehehe.


----------



## Plainbluetees

I have a little boardwalk by my secret beach with spooky fencing and it looks beautiful!


----------



## Meenzx

Yaasss! Sounds fire! You guys will have to show me


----------



## My77rh

Yes, it’s called a “Klaus”


----------



## oranje

It's going to sounds little morbid, but I'm most proud of my basement funeral room. Sometimes it's hard to strike a balance between creepy and melancholic, but I'm happy that I created that spot! 



Spoiler: Room


----------



## Meenzx

Haha omg! Our basements are polar opposites fr I loveeeee the colours youve used to create this! In particular, I love the massive blue potted flowers wow wow wow! I love how your players wearing a hat to match


----------



## Jam86

i'm sure they did lol



she keeps lifting weights then checks herself out in the mirror instantly after 



"hope u don't catch what i had" *sneezes on me*



poppy has only just moved in, this is not how we treat new villagers... maybe wait a week, then prank her


----------



## Jam86

i have a "few" places on my island which i love aha



so there's this little cherry blossom area, which u can only get to with a ladder



then i have a mini graveyard, which leads to my rock garden & my witch house
as for houses vv






this is my favourite room of my main house



my favourite room from my witch house



and finally, my favourite room from my castle 
sorry this was so long, this is the first time i've been proud of an ac town i made lol


----------



## elphieluvr

Ooh I love this! I’m very proud of a few things on my island but none of them are finished yet haha. But since mine is based on a Disney movie, I’m most proud of the things I feel reflect the movies closest.


----------



## oranje

Meenzx said:


> Haha omg! Our basements are polar opposites fr I loveeeee the colours youve used to create this! In particular, I love the massive blue potted flowers wow wow wow! I love how your players wearing a hat to match



Thank you!  The Flower Stand is one of my favorite items in the game for being so versatile! It's a lot of fun playing with colors and sometimes it's surprising what colors go well together!


----------



## Roxxy

I think he got it right first time


----------



## Meenzx

I love it! Where did u get it from


----------



## oranje

Meenzx said:


> I love it! Where did u get it from



The Flower Stand is a DIY recipe you can get from Sisterly villagers.


----------



## Meenzx

Awesome! Thank you


----------



## maria110

I like the setting for my museum on the one island.


----------



## Rajescrossing

Here is my sweetheart Molly’s front area


----------



## Meenzx

This is cute! My museum looks like this

honeymoon island is my islands name lmfao











	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021

I wish we could have more inclines! When I was designing, I didn’t know we had a small limit of 8 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 4, 2021

This is how my nooks cranny looks! It doesn’t look very cute here but in game it looks nice hehe


----------



## Hydrangea028

I like manga a lot, so I have a manga library inside the house. 



This is one of the scenery I love on my island. I cannot wait for the cherry blossom season.


----------



## Meenzx

Omg so unique! I am in love!!! I have the pink and red tents! I put them on my beach but thats about it haha! I was thinking of making a little campsite area w the actual campsite


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sorry,bud but I'm taking the spotty dog.





Rah.





"_Scuse me while I kiss the sky........"_





Thanks!Wow....I didn't know you had eyelids.





Well,it certainly wasn't the person who rushed over here to take this screenshot...........prolly was.........


----------



## Jam86

thanks for explaining


----------



## Rajescrossing

Here is the better view then night time of molly’s House and front garden that she is enjoying it, sorry for the 1 duplicate picture , I don’t know how to delete that


----------



## Roxxy

Just chilling with Ellie


----------



## th8827




----------



## Nunnafinga

Absolutely...I'm very interested and I promise to pay back every single bell...........not really........





Sherb & Marshal: "Yo,how'd these duck feathers get in our soup???"
Gloria: "No idea......."









He's baaaAAaack.The bumpy froggo is back in my game.


----------



## Etown20

Twins


----------



## Uffe

Here's my mermaid room. Making the mermaid lamps was the hard part since corals rarely show up for me.


----------



## LambdaDelta

it's a bit large, so I made a quick video


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I was in the mood to compile some of the too many screenshots I've taken since March last year and these are of my islanders at the plaza. I like the plaza activities. Even if I was busy and couldn't talk to all my residents, I'd check out the plaza every day to see if anything's happening there. I like seeing my residents doing things together. Just so I can make up stories in my head about who's doing what with whom and why.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

wip of my entrance, which is also going to be the dreamhouse.






I like how it's coming along.


----------



## Pyoopi

It's nothing really but I really like the outcome of my dock, lol.




(I designed the blood and I'm happy with it)

And the area beside it:





It's simple but it works.


----------



## Roxxy

Just been working on a walled rose garden  Coming along ok I think just wish I could have gates or a suitable entrance arch


----------



## -Lumi-

I really like this little clifftop nature spot! It looks prettier at night when the nova lights are glowing and in the fall (and probably the summer!) I’ll put mush lamps there too. I just don’t love the mush lamps with the snow  I’ll add pumpkins back in once the snow is gone too! I change the bushes and archway seasonally as well! I will be forever sad that we didn’t get a rose bush archway 



Spoiler: Nature Area!















I love the confetti reaction 



I also like my little playground  it’s nothing fancy but I enjoy it!



Spoiler: Playground


----------



## Bilaz

I adore this thread, everyone's islands all look so unique and personal!
For me, I *like* this room best because I adore nautical aesthetic




And it just makes me happy every time I see it

But what I'm most proud of is this room, it's my highest quality work I think.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

My idea of room decor is admittedly very simplistic: I just throw everything with warm wood tones together. I just really, really, really like the cosy feel of books, wood furniture and deep earthy hues.


----------



## Nenya

April 2, 2020
Moonraker Isle




Gee, gang, the party poppers are harmless...


----------



## Licorice

My favorite room is my living room.


Spoiler














My favorite part of my island is my dump lol


Spoiler


----------



## Licorice

A bigger crowd than K.K. usually gets lol


----------



## psiJordan

It’s hard to take a pic of, but I made a big land bridge with rows of townhouses leading up to it and I think it looks really nice!! Super happy with it


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

So much


----------



## naviwing

I think I tend to have the most fondness for areas I can share with my friends. I have a beach concert area with a band up on the rocks where everyone usually heads to so they can bang out a tune. xD


----------



## yuckyrat

My friend gave me golden roses!


----------



## DaisyFan

Time to do some yoga!


----------



## My77rh

Knox is a cannibal: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1358851845867896835


----------



## Licorice

A recent thread about dig sites inspired this. It’s pretty plain and small but that’s my style.


----------



## -Lumi-

I love when my villagers stand in front of the microphone to sing! It’s so cute 





Also I absolutely adore the little dancing reaction I think it’s so cute lol


----------



## John Wick

Totally should be the next John Wick movie poster.


----------



## Burumun

DaisyFan said:


> Time to do some yoga!
> 
> View attachment 354947


I love your flag, it's super cute and such a good design!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

progress on the dreamhouse!


----------



## Meenzx

OMG NO WAY! HOW FIRE IS THIS WOWOWOWOW!!! I love the flooring especially!! I didn’t know you could put up wall like structures outside! How did you do that haha! I love it !!!!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2021

Okay so this beach area! Wowowowow! I want something like this!im in awe! @Pyoopi

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2021

I love your playground area haha! Mines is a little box atm

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2021

OMG OMG OMG PLEASE DESIGN ALL OF MY ROOMShow stunning is this omg!! Puts my rooms to shame 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2021

Your house looks EXPENSIVE EXPENSIVE  it’s gorgeous!! I love the warm tones 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2021

Hahaha the dump is a fantastic idea!!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2021

Wow! This gives me balamory house vibes - if you don’t know what that is, it’s a tv show that used to be on when I was younger with colourful houses!- it was on in the UK, idk if it aired elsewhere! The colourful houses were always my fave part of that show haha

	Post automatically merged: Feb 8, 2021

Haha that sounds awesome! I usually just bash the musical instruments and believe me when I say, IT DOES NOT SOUND PLEASANT LOL


----------



## pocky

my basement is my favorite place for sure


----------



## Jam86

soo i've been digging through old photos again and found these



so cute 



someone's had too much vacation juice lol

i also had a chat with my boy chester today and he said he wants to be a robot 






also eat crumbs...



and finally, who would i be if i didn't set up a jazzy wedding for my favourite cubs 



they're adorable


----------



## BigBadButterfree

Idk about my favorite, but I like this little part. Billy's house typically has a trash theme to it, but mine was a starter so his house isn't garbage. So instead, I made his outside the local dump area, mostly inspired by the country fence reminding me of the GC version's dump


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my island is flower/rainbow themed so these are my favorite areas right now 









I also have a rainbow flower garden but unfortunately no picture of it, I can upload it later.


----------



## DaisyFan

Burumun said:


> I love your flag, it's super cute and such a good design!



Thank you, I really appreciate it! I designed it myself.


----------



## Cirice

Oh I'm definitely going to watch this thread closely !


----------



## Meenzx

Cute haha! It looks like a little study room

	Post automatically merged: Feb 9, 2021

This is silly but I didn’t even know starter houses are different to original houses LOL

	Post automatically merged: Feb 9, 2021

I love it! You recreated it so nice

	Post automatically merged: Feb 9, 2021

Omg I don’t have the patience to make a colourful flower gardenbut everytime I see one, I be so jell


----------



## visibleghost

my favorite part of my island is probably my kidcore themed corner. i love kidcore and have made a new island for that theme but haven't started decorating yet. i know it's a Lot of stuff but i still really like it



Spoiler:  kidcore yeehaw


----------



## Sara?

Cirice said:


> Oh I'm definitely going to watch this thread closely !


 Same haha, im loving it ! As soon as i have a little spare moment i cant wait to upload some of my house rooms and little spots of my island 🏝 to share with the community


----------



## Meenzx

Omggg I especially like the cute buttons on the floor 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 9, 2021

Can’t wait to see them


----------



## LilyLynne

I wanted my island to look like a vacation resort. I am particularly fond of the spa I created in one of my houses.


----------



## Nunnafinga

You're welcome,crazy bear.





I think this is the most critters hanging out in the plaza at one time that I've ever seen.Deirdre the impatient ucherly deer,stood in front of Pinky waiting to take her seat for almost fifteen minutes until Pinky finally got up and left.









Wart Jr. moved in several days ago but this is the first time I've been able to enter his house.It's similar to his New Leaf house minus the buttload of bonsai he used to have.I really didn't expect to see him wearing his children's TV presenter glasses and that gave me a good laugh.


----------



## HappyTails

Is he _flirting_ with me?!






 Kind of seems like it.....


----------



## Mick

Happy birthday to Flora!
(Also pictured: @Licorice, @SandiBeaches, and someone from an off-site discord)


----------



## -Lumi-

Saw some villagers working out together this morning!





I’m so happy they stood in a pattern like that. Blue, black, blue. So satisfying 





Buuuut I guess my boy Egbert didn’t make the cut


----------



## Meenzx

Cool! Do share!


----------



## SmoochsPLH

haven't done much decorating just yet, but i'm really happy with my little picnic area! i especially love the little nook and the stone pond. the picnic blanket design is by MA-8245-2075-1338. i've added a dalmatian puppy plushie and a portable radio, and removed the pillows sense this pic, but i don't have a more recent one.


----------



## moo_nieu

im probably most proud of my lucky bamboo garden :3 its the only place on my island with blue flowers, so i decided it was lucky. also its a mini island that came with my original map, so that adds to the luck i guess


----------



## Licorice

The view right when I get home from the airport


----------



## Seelie

On Inverness, this canal runs down the center of my villagers' neighborhood: 




_(ft. Katt becoming one with tulips)_

On Muir Wood, the entrance leading directly from the airport to the plaza: 




and my favorite room, where all of my villager portraits go:


----------



## jiny

the entrance of my island gets the most compliments, im honestly really pleased with how it turned out!



also super proud of how i decorated ruby's yard! i gave her a lil moon pond since she is moon rabbit hehe



as for interior, i have 3 rooms im really pleased with. this is my main room!! got tons of inspo from pinterest lol



tbh i think my kitchen is _super_ cute like i will never get over it  



and last but not least the bedroom that i just finished today actually!


----------



## Seelie

syub said:


> also super proud of how i decorated ruby's yard! i gave her a lil moon pond since she is moon rabbit hehe



Oh, I had a similar idea for Ruby!  This is a super old picture but here's my Ruby's moon lake back before the snow fell -- you can see her roof just peeping out in the back there. 






Also, I looove how you did your main room, it's gorgeous!


----------



## annex

I've been working on my town a lot lately. I recently remodeled outside my fisherman's house. So much work, but we'll worth it. I love how it looks now, and I think it's my favorite area in my town. Used to be my least fave.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

none


----------



## peachycrossing9

I haven't got any other pictures, I will try and remember to upload more later, because I have other areas of my House/Island that I also love. But I got this picture of my Mush Kitchen in my basement from my twitter- 





I'm obsessed with how this turned out. I love interior decorating, so I was in my element. Also, any excuse to use the mush furniture   

Will come back later and show you some more!


----------



## Sara?

Seelie said:


> On Inverness, this canal runs down the center of my villagers' neighborhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(ft. Katt becoming one with tulips)_
> 
> On Muir Wood, the entrance leading directly from the airport to the plaza:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my favorite room, where all of my villager portraits go:



can i hire you to redo my island, please ? Jokes aside,really like the style of what’s  shown in the photos, kudos 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 10, 2021



peachycrossing9 said:


> I haven't got any other pictures, I will try and remember to upload more later, because I have other areas of my House/Island that I also love. But I got this picture of my Mush Kitchen in my basement from my twitter-
> 
> View attachment 355183
> 
> I'm obsessed with how this turned out. I love interior decorating, so I was in my element. Also, any excuse to use the mush furniture
> 
> Will come back later and show you some more!



what an adorable fairy  kitchen !!! Is you island also fairy or like magic/wild themed ? Just curious.Anyways absolutely adorable kitchen !

	Post automatically merged: Feb 10, 2021



ZekkoXCX said:


> none



Awee thats too bad!!! Hope you get the inspo you need in this threat to find your vibe, please do share your advancements once  you  find you vibe


----------



## -Lumi-

I... I don’t know about this one  I thought Reverb was kinda odd but okay enough. Not sure I want to be called Swanky, tho.


----------



## Silkfawn

Lemme just leave it here...


----------



## Etown20

Putting on a show with Lolly


----------



## John Wick

Licorice said:


> The view right when I get home from the airport
> 
> View attachment 355147


Gorilla butt! ^_^

What a lovely welcome.


----------



## piske

Really cool and beautiful clouds on my island today!


----------



## bluecherries

W H A T



	Post automatically merged: Feb 10, 2021



bluecherries said:


> W H A T


thats antonios house, its his diy tho, he was my starter sooo. i recorded video footage so i didnt fake this. realllly caught me on edge though


----------



## mnk907

Now that I've got at least one of all the Festivale stuff, my dance club is almost complete. And yes, that's DJ Godzilla behind the turntable, delivering us some sick beatz.


----------



## Le Ham

story time

So one of my villagers had just either gifted or traded me a bear costume for something else. I didn't look at it, and was just going to sell it, when Ursala came up to me and asked for it:










I honestly don't care too much what my villagers ask for these days, and I tend to let them have whatever they want. I did, however, think Ursala must have a really weird friend.

Well, I found that bear costume displayed in her house the next day and...






Not sure what to say about this one...


----------



## Roxxy

Julian definitely not impressed with his gift


----------



## tupacula

My prized possession currently...


----------



## Imbri

I was looking for Gullivarr's communicator, and got a scallop. After trading it to Pascal (mermaid fence, woohoo!), he ducked under the corner. I expected him to turn and follow the fence, but he started to turn out to sea, stopped, and stayed like this. He blinked, but didn't move. I swam out of frame and back, and he was still there.

I broke Pascal!


----------



## My77rh

Drago’s cute new kimono, ft. a donut


----------



## JKDOS




----------



## HappyTails

I got impatient waiting for spring so I started working on my island revamp early. Here's the front of Raymond's house. I don't know if this is the final result but I think it looks pretty good considering.


----------



## Manah

Spooky house got a graveyard


----------



## Nicole.

piske said:


> Really cool and beautiful clouds on my island today!
> 
> View attachment 355297



Wow, I've never seen that before!


----------



## Pyoopi

I dreamed of Sassy Land (no DA sorry, lol)









found the island representative. we are meant to be.


----------



## angelcat621

I really like how my upstairs turned out. I decorated it with the pink and white cute set. Stale Cupcakes is playing on the music player. A big thank you to people on these forums who helped me finish the set. I appreciate it.


----------



## Manah

Old picture is old. But I'm still very proud of this area, especially the fences. (Ignore the random stuff in the back please, that was for the 5 star rating.)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Both the island rep and Tangy suddenly realize that sitting on the frozen tundra of the island in the dead of winter is not a good idea.Numb butt anyone?





Ah,she must have used Amazon Logistics.





Wow,I forgot that I gave my Asian inspired cubby that outfit.Sometimes I get it right......









........and sometimes I don't.Well,at least The Wart likes it.


----------



## Roxxy

I had to use my balloons  just need the rainbow one to make it perfect


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street Island
June 20, 2020





Don't we *know* it?!


----------



## My77rh

Nenya said:


> June 20, 2020
> 
> View attachment 355927
> 
> Don't we *know* it?!


Well, now I’m hungry.


----------



## xhyloh

my current entrance to my fairycore island that i'm actually pretty proud of!


----------



## Meenzx

Omg I love that villager with the blue eyes haha she’s so beautiful she seems to enjoy the picnic place also haha

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

I removed my bamboo area, it didn’t fit in with my aesthetic well 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

The giant teddy blends in so well ahhh

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

I am literally in love with your main room, I cannot lie wow! It’s absolutely beautiful!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

Awww, hopefully you soon fall in love W your island hehe

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

I love the vibe this kitchen interior gives off so beautiful! And your outfit matches flawlessly haha

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

Super cute!

	Post automatically merged: Feb 13, 2021

Haha, this area looks so chill! I love!


----------



## skarmoury

Genji walking around late at night 

(Do you ever feel just so proud of a picture but then barely anyone appreciates it when you post it on socmed..... because thats how i feel with this photo )


----------



## The Pennifer

This is a beautiful capture, @skarmoury !! Very artsy! 



	Post automatically merged: Feb 14, 2021

Why do I keep helping this rude bird!? LOL


----------



## Roxxy

What a lovely valentines surprise


----------



## shiniki

Finally happy with my redesigned campsite!


----------



## Lilyacre

Valentine's Day lunch on Lilyacre Island.


----------



## Rajescrossing

Happy valentine day everyone!! what a wonderful gift I got from my sweetheart Molly today


----------



## JKDOS

From April-9-2020
Forget _Maglevs In Love_, what's this _Black Hole Skullbeasts_?






Punchy the a hacker.


----------



## Nooblord

Ouch...






Jk jk, they’re good friends that just love to banter.




My dancing is just as unimpressive...


----------



## Nooblord

I love my outdoor restaurant by the beach, Shelly Ann’s








And my favorite room is our radio/recording studio.


----------



## Serabee

Took this weeks ago, today's the day to share it!

My Valentine's Cafe!
Host Raymond is welcoming Deidre, who's treating herself to lunch.
Ursala is... not impressed by her date.
Server Dobie is feeling bad because he messed up an order, but Murphy fell asleep waiting anyway.
Bianca is entertaining everyone with music!
And, finally, at least Julia and Piper seem to be hitting it off!​


----------



## -Lumi-

Happy Valentines Day!  I love the little Valentine’s bouquets! I think they’re so pretty 



I’m not sure if I was supposed to gift them to my villagers but I’m keeping them


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Ok Pave... I'm ready


----------



## Licorice

Cesar needs to be controlled lmao Plucky is literally right there. The blatant disrespect on valentines day.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uh...how 'bout a big pair of pants?





This villagers sure hand out some odd gifts.





So,Filbs....you are definitely a squirrel and not a chipmunk,right?





I finally snagged a pic from Dom.He and Katt are my very first villagers in New Horizons.Thanks,fluffo.


----------



## jemarsi

I just love Diana.


----------



## dizzy bone

a birthday party for my friend :')















What it felt like when IKI streamed her birthday party on twitch but the only people watching were the two party guests


----------



## Roxxy

Oh I wanna dance with somebody


----------



## JKDOS

Licorice said:


> Cesar needs to be controlled lmao Plucky is literally right there. The blatant disrespect on valentines day.
> View attachment 356218View attachment 356217



I had the same conversation with Wolfgang regarding Mitzi's house yesterday. Yours is so much better!


----------



## Meenzx

It looks hella cosy love it

	Post automatically merged: Feb 15, 2021

Shelly Ann’s is such a catchy name I’m living for all the detail


----------



## Etown20

When you capture the perfect screenshot but forget to turn off the HUD


----------



## HappyTails

What the heck, Raymond? I'm the one doing all the work!!











Give credit where it's really due, will ya.

I mean, the area around your house looks fantastic, (granted it's still not done) but that was MY doing, not Isabelle. Give me some credit dude! Your house is the only one that looks amazing right now, everyone else doesn't have great surrounding and Molly's house was plopped on the beach without ceremony. I feel very unappreciated.


----------



## Licorice

Festivale festivities


----------



## Roxxy

Definitely a wip but love the rainbow festivale items


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

We all had fun.


----------



## Minou

I came in expecting just an event of catching feathers 
I left with memorable beautiful moments dancing with my villagers 
It's moments like these that make animal crossing magical <3


----------



## Etown20

Poppy asked to take a picture together


----------



## Roxxy

Just trying out ideas. Think this is better for a cool vip beach club feel??


----------



## Queenno

I caught Poncho dancing on the festivale stage, I had no idea villagers could use it this way, this is soooo cute!


----------



## NatsumiSummer

Quillson is moving out, so I sent him one last letter, posted a message onto my island's bulletin board, and even bowed in front of his house. I do wish him the best of luck whether or not he gets voided.


----------



## Nenya

April 1, 2020
Moonraker Isle





(Back in the archives again) I was happy to capture this unusual sight. Got that slingshot ready but can't remember now if I shot down the sky egg (or the other balloon, either)!


----------



## -Lumi-

I absolutely _love _the new confetti canons!!





They’re so much fun I don’t care if some people think they’re tacky they make me so happy, lol




A lot of the new festivale furniture is so cute!! I had a lot of fun dancing along with my villagers 




Especially when they’d come onto the little stage I had set out!!





I shuffled around my instrument area but I’m not sure if I like it being solely festivale items, I may have to change it around a little


----------



## Roxxy

Chip is stuck, how do I save him??


----------



## Nunnafinga

Static showed off his acting skills by doing a scene from the first Harry Potter movie.Anything off the trolley dears?





Yeah,I'll turn around but why the sudden modesty?You usually run around here without any pants.





_"It's not easy being green.
It seems you blend in with so many other ordinary things.
And people tend to pass you over 'cause you're not standing out like flashy sparkles in the water-
or stars in the sky......"_


----------



## NatsumiSummer

I was able to find Tom on my 10th island while Island hopping to see who I can find to replace Quillson.



He is moving to Tierinsel! I am so excited! This will be my second cat villager (other one being Kiki.) ​


----------



## SkyA

Me: Guys, festival is over, you can stop singing. Guys?


----------



## Jam86

my adorable lil cubs singing k.k. sonata, i listened for so long haha 

idk if i've posted this buuut...



that's so cute aha 



good one 

and finally, i found a super cute design of the kiki & lala dress, aka my favourite outfit from NL


----------



## Rajescrossing

I love  my day in animal crossing when I get a photo from villagers. I have got a photo from cute cube


----------



## HappyTails

My island revamp is really coming along. Some pictures of my progress so far.

This is personally my favorite area so far





Other areas
Molly's house. I just moved her house here and I'm going to get starting on the decorating around her house soon. She's fascinated with her sign. XD






Able's Sisters






None of these areas are completely done yet. I was going to make a personal yard for each villager but then decided against it and instead going to make a community area so all my villagers can enjoy every accommodation without trespassing on each other's yards. Also just had an idea as I was tearing down cliffs, to make a cute lake area. Just a random idea that popped into my head and I hope it turns out the way I'm picturing it.

Taking my time, focusing on small areas at a time is really paying off. I'm really loving how it's turning out and I can't wait to see how it looks once spring hits.

Update
Just did some more work in front of Able's Sisters


----------



## piske

Loool I had no idea this was possible 



			https://t.co/j8InkMP8s7
		



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362570965629108226


----------



## Nicole.

NatsumiSummer said:


> View attachment 356758View attachment 356759View attachment 356760
> 
> Quillson is moving out, so I sent him one last letter, posted a message onto my island's bulletin board, and even bowed in front of his house. I do wish him the best of luck whether or not he gets voided.



I like the way you've decorated your path with tulips, very nice!


----------



## watercolorwish

Opposites napping together! 




Fels was the first person I saw wearing my gay flag shirt  I took her for an ally but who knows lol


----------



## Queenno

So I decided I would share some screenshot I like ! First, Boris photobombing this cute picture of Stitches and O'Hare 



I like when the villagers are using the items, this chair is the most used one so far:






Flo being such a cutie:



Apple and I sharing Boris' throne (he seems pretty happy about it):



Not sure Diana appreciates me joining her:



Not sure this is the best place to be comfy for a reading time but, why not:


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Astrid being stylish at home.


----------



## Nicole.

The sky looked wonderfully cool tonight!


----------



## Licorice

Had to work all day on my birthday but at least I got to visit my favorite villager.




This was so cute!!


----------



## Katie0391

And some belated Festivale pictures. I really enjoyed it, and actually TT'd back as I was working on the day, so didn't get as much time to enjoy it


----------



## Uffe

Here's my main room.


----------



## Rajescrossing

Look guys what I have got today, I was like WHAT?? Yes finally I got Marshal’s photo.....sooo happy


----------



## Roxxy

when you wish upon a star  one perfect wish is just what I needed tonight. Tysm @SandiBeaches


----------



## Marte

Enjoying the last nights with snow.​


----------



## Nooblord

Sleepless Winter Night in B/W


----------



## Rajescrossing

This is the new look of my home  still work in progress, I’m eagerly waiting for the grass now. It’s not that I don’t like the snow but it’s enough for me now.


----------



## John Wick

TT'd a couple of days and saw my island WITHOUT SNOW, and I LOVE it now!

I hated it for three months, but now I have hope.


----------



## skarmoury

A lil glow-up of my rural japanese area 
(P.S.: remember to fence your flowers!!)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Who wants an Everlasting Gobstopper?









I agree.....your fashion sense is one of those mysteries.





Sick froggy alert.Everyone......... keep your hands and feet away from her mouth.


----------



## HappyTails

More terraforming adventures!


----------



## Meenzx

Hey guyssssss,
So it’s been a while and I haven’t had the chance to update you guys on progress I’ve made lol- I haven’t made much but I finally decided what I wanted my ables to look like

	Post automatically merged: Feb 22, 2021

I went for a flowery runway theme, I thought it wouldn’t be cute but I actually love the way it turned out. My island theme is quite flowery as I find them super pretty haha.
On the runway it’s self I’ve added dresses which I designed and some that other users have designed. I feel like it’s a cute touch  I haven’t got the purple diner sign but wouldve loved to have placed that there to tie in the theme. The inclines/ stairs allow for people to come up from the island and the back ones allow people to directly come off onto the bigger beach where there’ll be a spa area. I’m currently working on this so I hope it turns out cute 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 22, 2021

Also my villager homes are kinda basic, I tried to make them cute by fencing them in and adding personalised pathways for each one but I can’t seem to get them to look pretty if anyone can dash me some inspiration, I’d appreciate it very much 

	Post automatically merged: Feb 22, 2021

I actually cannot even w how bad it looks


----------



## P. Star

A photo dump featuring my new entrance and obsession with zen bridges!


----------



## bam94-

Nunnafinga said:


> Who wants an Everlasting Gobstopper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.....your fashion sense is one of those mysteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sick froggy alert.Everyone......... keep your hands and feet away from her mouth.


I must say Joey’s catchphrase is the best.


----------



## Roxxy

Just a little morning yoga with Whitney 






Finally this happened, I have waited so long


----------



## Etown20

Happy birthday to Pate!


----------



## Nenya

April 1, 2020
Moonraker Isle




Don't you just love how forgiving all the islanders are?


----------



## amylsp

Last day of winter. Bittersweet, gonna miss it but looking forward to spring.


----------



## JKDOS

I got Rudy's photo today


----------



## Licorice




----------



## An0nn

I've started decorating for Spring (a tiny bit early).


----------



## mnk907

It was a pleasant day down at the fishing hole.


----------



## Pyoopi




----------



## Seelie

This part of my island (and, uh, most of the rest of it) is super not done, but I thought this snapshot of Gladys, Muffy, and Julian was very cute: 






Gives me hope that the entrance won't look too bad once I build it up some more, hah.


----------



## Rajescrossing

Aurora borealis looks so beautiful  I took the pictures from both sides on my island. Amazing


----------



## azurill

I love that villagers still use the festivale stage. 






Pascal





Joey


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ummm...did this "show" have the words "new" and "horizons" in its title?


----------



## Roxxy

Slightly obsessed with the new blossom lamps. Aren’t they so pretty


----------



## Cloudandshade

It's Hamphrey's birthday today! He asked for a family fishing trip, and what the hamster wants, the hamster gets.


----------



## VanitasFan26

These are old screenshots I had back in April 12, 2020 and this is a warning from Audie about Bunny Day:


----------



## Licorice

A majestic sighting in the woods


----------



## An0nn

The Able Sisters were selling those weird soft-serve hats today. So I dressed as the personification of snow and then water.







Spoiler: More pics:













...I actually have a ton of work I'm supposed to be doing right now


----------



## Roxxy

SoraFan23 said:


> These are old screenshots I had back in April 12, 2020 and this is a warning from Audie about Bunny Day:
> View attachment 358098


So funny to see Audie pictures as she was one of my starter villagers. Still have her and she will never move out but it is strange to see her in a different house. I still have her in her starter house which tbh i think suits her so much better. Grandma Audie would not live in the house they have designed for her  but she is so right with bunny day, still have nightmares


----------



## Queenno

Funny story today. I always shake all my trees and, of course, one of the wasps nest was in a tree under which Stitches was sitting.




I tried to catch the wasps but pressing A made me speak to Stitches   for those who don't speak French, he basically told be to go away as he doesn't like to run:



Which I did, but I failed to escape/catch the wasps:



I don't have the screenshot but he actually gave me a medicine when I spoke to him again... therefore... he's forgiven!


----------



## Rajescrossing

Today I have got heavy rain falls on my island with thunder and lightning’s . I haven’t seen it before,it’s a new for me
I took a pictures with and without the lightning


----------



## Nunnafinga

Got tulips?




Caught the boys singing together in the plaza.They look like a sandwich cookie with two pieces of cranky shortbread and a delicious Marshalmallow filling.




My good pal Sheldon had a birthday today.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Just deleted this town o-o here's a fun screenshot on its final day.


----------



## Journi

I had too take a picture of Blathers because I was messing with my reactions lol.

So cute.


----------



## TaylaJade

Happy Birthday to my sweet Rosie!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Working Hard.




Dom sharing my anxiety... lol


----------



## Etown20

The outfit Molly picked to wear over to Diana's house


----------



## TecFox

Finally tried out Harv's Island the other day. This is what came out. Nothing special but I kinda like it.




Also here is my favorite screenshot. I already posted it on the journal but I thought I should share it here as well.


----------



## Etown20

This donut is divine


----------



## An0nn

Your browser is not able to display this video.









I just figured out how to take videos on my switch and I am very excited about it.


----------



## JKDOS

Is it too late to ask Timmy and Tommy for a refund?


----------



## Seelie

I know it can be annoying when villagers invade areas that you're working on terraforming / decorating, but...






I lowkey think it's super cute.


----------



## Sara?

Rajescrossing said:


> Today I have got heavy rain falls on my island with thunder and lightning’s . I haven’t seen it before,it’s a new for me
> I took a pictures with and without the lightning
> View attachment 358312View attachment 358313


Love your town aesthetics, super vine with it, enjoy the weather  i missed rain through winter tbh its my fav weather condition and i love it in the game too, since the snow went i have had rain everyday and im enjoying it so much


----------



## Lilyacre

Graham appreciation post! Graham was my first campsite villager so I had no choice but to ask him to move in. I originally wanted Marshal as my smug. But Graham is so adorable that he's now going to be a permanent villager (sorry Marshal).


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
March 24, 2020





Needs no comment, just


----------



## Roxxy

Desperate to post a mario pic but can’t do spoilersm will do tomorrow when officially allowed


----------



## JKDOS

It's great to have the rain back


----------



## Berrymia

I  changed my island from cottage into tropivale-core and I’m very pleased with how it’s turning out so far  I was incredibly bored by my own island and now it’s so fun and bright & I’m in love. Plus, it fits the name “Cocoloco” so much better!


----------



## Yanrima~

I got the valiant statue from Fang via mail, so I decided to redesign the centre area in the park.


----------



## azurill

Berrymia said:


> I  changed my island from cottage into tropivale-core and I’m very pleased with how it’s turning out so far  I was incredibly bored by my own island and now it’s so fun and bright & I’m in love. Plus, it fits the name “Cocoloco” so much better!
> View attachment 358698


That looks great love the path.


----------



## Cupcake456

Mint said:


> I guess I need to practice.



Uh, everyone is supposed to ignore it


----------



## Roxxy

Having fun being Princess Peach


----------



## Jam86

i got this queen on my island today 



she's so pretty ♡
also listened to pashmina sing for a while, she got a bigger audience than k.k. lol



then walt decided to steal my look


----------



## Queenno

My first double rainbow (in my memories the colours were more "intense" though...)



Mr and Mrs Flamingo having a little chat on the beach:



I find this screenshot very peaceful and relaxing:



And finally!!! After months of snow without being able to catch this big guy, first day of rain and I did it!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

While out for one last wintry swim I spied with my little eye this beauty in the sky~




Boots in awe of his cold-blooded kin.




'Twas a rainy night in Magicant~ note the mysterious object adrift in the sky.




Rain steadily continues to fall...




Inner peace by the pier~




Come March 4th, and the grass has never been more green here at Magicant Park!~ (can't resist a bit of time traveling now and then)




Wendy doing some stoutness exercises in front of the TV~




A lovely view of the community flower garden~ the gnomes like to help out, too. Note in the bottom right corner, a playful sprite.




I was invited to a Teddy Bear's picnic by Cherry Bridge~ hooray for cherry blossom season returning this April!    Cherry Bridge is going to look so beautiful...


----------



## Matt0106

My Super Mario World isn't done yet but I'm happy with how it's turning out! I honestly thought I would hate all of this and it was going to look ugly to me and I would have to tear it all down, but it's so far looking exactly how I wanted it to and I'm so pleased! (Thank you to NefariousKing and his shop for helping bypass that dumb 5-order limit so I wouldn't have to wait to make this)


----------



## mnk907

Built a little jungle get up for the Thwomp!


----------



## Licorice




----------



## watercolorwish

today these two rocks appeared perfectly symmetrical in my front lawn and I think im gonna keep them!




Fels in her element, fishing at the pink flower falls




Mott with a pina colada no rain in sight though




this the supreme witch??




And finally, being a creep watching Mott from the watchtower 👁👁good night


----------



## Nenya

April 3, 2020
Moonraker




Uh, Hornsby, I don't know whose birthday it was, but I hope I advised you that "that does not seem wise" (O'Neill).
PS No mention of food or bugs. 

Edit: My husband was curious enough to look it up...it was Buck's birthday. Jock horse vs lazy rhino...idk?


----------



## Felix Felicis

Hi everyone!  

I must admit I spend a lot of time talking to Nook about my house exterior and I'm never really happy with what I chose. I think we don't have enough choice and colours so I feel very disappointed, but I saw on Reddit (for example) plenty of pretty house exteriors! 

Show yours to inspire the people like me having trouble choosing a good combination!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yup,I need a good,stiff drink to ward off the pain and anguish from having my #$@*!?! tools breaking all the time.




What?There's nobody in here!




Oh,there's the little bugger.




Yeah,this is gonna be fun.


----------



## Undies

It's nothing flashy, I tried to just go for browns to match the balcony I made.


----------



## Felix Felicis

It matches well definitely! I have the same white and black facade for one of my houses!


----------



## Yanrima~

Gave Marshal the Mario hat (he’s super Marshal now!)



Better view of the park ☺


----------



## WaileaNoRei

My house area is a work in progress (it needs some kind of deck or other tile on the area around the house.


Forgive my rep, the balloons blocked the route to a hiding place and she had to wear that dress, it
Was a gift from tabby). I know it is silly and probably done to death, but I was going for an ‘UP’ feel to it. (Looking at this I just got a new idea for it...so thanks   )


----------



## Hanif1807

Chillin' with my villagers by the beach










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1367008729699295233


----------



## xara

it was my birthday yesterday and nh’s celebration was so cute - i’m so happy!


----------



## Licorice

Here’s mine:




Off to the left I have my mailbox and a little work station:




And off to the right is my trash can:


----------



## heaven.

this is what i have right now! i'm using the tiny library as a pseudo mailbox as i keep the real one in a different area. i miss the house exterior / town hall / train station customizations from new leaf a lot. new horizons is pretty but a little boring comparatively in some ways.


----------



## John Wick

My wife's character's place.


----------



## Roxxy

How do you sometimes not realise how adorable some villagers are 




Fun visit so collapsed exhausted to do some rain bathing


----------



## Jam86

here are mine ♡
(please excuse the camera quality lol)



Spoiler: my house











Spoiler: my witch house











Spoiler: my castle











Spoiler: my japanese-themed house









i really hope there will be an update that will allow us to change the exterior because while the designs of the houses are different, they all look the same to me


----------



## Roxxy

I guess this is based off my dream house in real life  Imagine living in a house with a private pool overlooking the beach  (runs to shop to buy lottery tickets )


----------



## cocoacat

This is an old picture because I recently moved my house and dislike the new location, so I'll be moving it back soon I think. Felt a little cramped on the beach...  I must have moved my house at least 5+ times now. 

I was going for a sandcastle look.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Going for a cabin in the woods vibe 





I keep my mailbox over to the right!


----------



## Flare

Bertha honey it’s not too late to undo your hexing spell.


----------



## Moritz

Its where I put my tent where I started the game.
Just made a little... grander.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

I went for a 19th century France château look!


----------



## Jam86

Yael said:


> I went for a 19th century France château look!
> View attachment 359406


omg that's beautiful!!!


----------



## Rajescrossing

I went with cottage core theme, Hope you guys like it


----------



## Livia

Livia's house




Ophelia's house




Amelie's house is still a work in progress. There's a small graveyard on the left with photos of past villagers




I have 2 other characters, but they haven't upgraded their houses enough to get customizations.


----------



## Firesquids

I really like my house exterrior and haven't touched it since designing it the first time, they didn't give us enough options for exteriors though, imo.


----------



## Nooblord

Matt0106 said:


> My Super Mario World isn't done yet but I'm happy with how it's turning out! I honestly thought I would hate all of this and it was going to look ugly to me and I would have to tear it all down, but it's so far looking exactly how I wanted it to and I'm so pleased! (Thank you to NefariousKing and his shop for helping bypass that dumb 5-order limit so I wouldn't have to wait to make this)



Nice  Do you have a dream address?


----------



## dizzy bone

This is my house currently. I moved my house to the grungier part of town so I made a gas station / auto repair shop in front of it and styled my house to fit the theme. Cyd lives directly on the level behind me.





It was really hard for me to choose exteriors because I'm not a big fan of the options available to us. Here's my very first house exterior before my theme change. I had a blue and purple colour scheme to match Dizzy, who lived nearby in my earlier version.



​My house was on a hilltop at the very back of the island. It felt way too fancy and I just wasn't feelin' it. I'm a lot happier with my current theme/location and I live right next to the airport and shops now so it's convenient!!





Anddd here's my alt's house! It has a cosier feel and much nicer view


----------



## P. Star

Here's my house. It's supposed to resemble an old ruins palace with broken paths that have flooded over time


----------



## mayor.lauren

Jam86 said:


> here are mine ♡
> (please excuse the camera quality lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my house
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 359352
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my witch house
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 359353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my castle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 359354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my japanese-themed house
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 359355
> 
> 
> 
> i really hope there will be an update that will allow us to change the exterior because while the designs of the houses are different, they all look the same to me


ohhhhhh i’m in love with your house! i’ve been struggling with exteriors SO BAD so that one miiight get used! hope you don’t mind, hehehe


----------



## Jam86

mayor.lauren said:


> ohhhhhh i’m in love with your house! i’ve been struggling with exteriors SO BAD so that one miiight get used! hope you don’t mind, hehehe


tysm 
also it's fine, the exterior choices are there for everyone to use aha


----------



## Matt0106

Nooblord said:


> Nice  Do you have a dream address?


Thank you! And unfortunately I still don't yet  Parts of my island are still incomplete so I never felt like it was the right time. Hopefully I will soon though!


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin

Jam86 said:


> omg that's beautiful!!!


Thank you so much! I had to get really creative in order to do this but it turned out great I think!


----------



## oak

I put the warp pipes down on my island today. I was worried it wouldn't blend in with my islands aesthetic but it looks decent!


----------



## deana

Here's mine  I am still working on the surrounding decorations but I think the my house exterior itself won't be changing  I'm really happy with it.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my in-complete moon-stars viewing area :3









those stars are the mario star items... they give off a good light source, i think :3

it's based on the top of the waterfall in a episode of digimon s1 - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but we never find out what's up there, so i'm improvising :3

although, the in-game waterfalls are unfortunatly never that tall


----------



## Sgt.Groove

A wip casino. Just reset so I cant terraform the area and finish it. Also waiting for the 10th to get the shamrock soda 



Spoiler


----------



## Roxxy

Just been designing a very simple beachside area but I love how cosy it is. Especially in the rain


----------



## Nicole.

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 358538
> 
> This donut is divine



Just look at her! So elegant in her habitat  

	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021



Yanrimasart said:


> I got the valiant statue from Fang via mail, so I decided to redesign the centre area in the park.
> View attachment 358705



Wow! I love the detail and symmetry, so pretty!


----------



## Meenzx




----------



## Moritz

Those are the parts of my island I particularly like
Other parts need work


----------



## Moritz

Hey Quillson... you alright there buddy?

Maybe Ducks shouldn't be allowed to go fishing...


----------



## Plainbluetees

Francine? What are you suggesting?


----------



## Le Ham

serene






nyoooooooom






Urs had me deliver a caterpillar costume to Billy. I remain unsure about the appropriateness of a caterpillar costume as an apology gift, but I approve of her taste










an interior design idea: pink rustic






the first pic I took on the 25th, the day the snow was gone. I updated my DA that day






And finally, my latest case of "I should've adopted the camper:"






those are cheeks that demand squishing


----------



## Sara?

Matt0106 said:


> My Super Mario World isn't done yet but I'm happy with how it's turning out! I honestly thought I would hate all of this and it was going to look ugly to me and I would have to tear it all down, but it's so far looking exactly how I wanted it to and I'm so pleased! (Thank you to NefariousKing and his shop for helping bypass that dumb 5-order limit so I wouldn't have to wait to make this)
> 
> View attachment 358968
> View attachment 358969
> View attachment 358970



This looks like tons of work and it look super awesome, you should be proud ! If you have a dream dress please do share it, I for one would love to come by and explore


----------



## Queenno

I'm sharing some screenshots I like from the past few days!
Can you see something Flo?




Should I tell Robin the sun is gone? 




Diana looks like a college student having a small lunch break




Papi pretending he didn't see anything


----------



## bestfriendsally

i missed 2 before
but at 9:27 pm tonight at my moon-stars viewing area
- 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don't worry, i wished on them :3   i just couldn't snapshot in time


i'm not sure if anymore are coming, cause i had to save my screenshots on facebook after the 3rd one... does that affect anymore coming on that night, if i stop wishing?


----------



## Matt0106

Sara? said:


> This looks like tons of work and it look super awesome, you should be proud ! If you have a dream dress please do share it, I for one would love to come by and explore


Oh my gosh, thank you so much  I currently don't have one since certain parts of my island are still a bit of a mess, but as I told another user, I'm hoping to put one out soon


----------



## Burumun

bestfriendsally said:


> i'm not sure if anymore are coming, cause i had to save my screenshots on facebook after the 3rd one... does that affect anymore coming on that night, if i stop wishing?


Nah, there's no way to affect what time you get stars. It's set by your weather seed. The only thing is, if it's a light meteor shower (Isabelle and the villagers didn't talk about it, only about five stars in a minute-long burst) then it might be a while - maybe even an hour or two - until the next burst of stars.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Burumun said:


> Nah, there's no way to affect what time you get stars. It's set by your weather seed. The only thing is, if it's a light meteor shower (Isabelle and the villagers didn't talk about it, only about five stars in a minute-long burst) then it might be a while - maybe even an hour or two - until the next burst of stars.



yeah, i think it's a light shower... i got to wish on 3 so far, tonight, then.. that's pretty good :3

it's a pretty clear & lovely night tonight, though ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Post automatically merged: Mar 4, 2021

my 2nd wishing time at 10:00 pm tonight










 so that's the 5 shooting stars, then :3


----------



## Yanrima~

A complete revamp of the basement and the right side room 
(tried to go for a castle vibe)


----------



## Matt0106

Yanrimasart said:


> A complete revamp of the basement and the right side room
> (tried to go for a castle vibe)
> View attachment 359719
> View attachment 359720


Totally gives me Princess Peach vibes, amazing job!


----------



## Yanrima~

Matt0106 said:


> Totally gives me Princess Peach vibes, amazing job!


Tysm, I tried to go with mainly blue and white castle theme in my house! ☺


----------



## turbo3000

First attempt of my Super Mario Theme Park


----------



## Pyoopi

Scored a lot of villager photos from Feb 20-March 5th.






















and gained two new villagers Derwin and Ruby.


----------



## Moritz

Pyoopi said:


> Scored a lot of villager photos from Feb 20-March 5th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and gained two new villagers Derwin and Ruby.


I call hax


----------



## Cloudandshade

Toned down the colour scheme a bit in my cluttered little study. Hoping it's an improvement!

Before:





After:


----------



## JKDOS

Cloudandshade said:


> Toned down the colour scheme a bit in my cluttered little study. Hoping it's an improvement!
> 
> Before:
> 
> View attachment 359778
> 
> After:
> 
> View attachment 359779



Looks much better than before

	Post automatically merged: Mar 5, 2021



Queenno said:


> I'm sharing some screenshots I like from the past few days!
> Can you see something Flo?
> View attachment 359684



Ok, Flo is using the telescope
1. During the day
2. During overcast
3. During rain.

None of which make for a good viewing experience


----------



## Queenno

JKDOS said:


> Ok, Flo is using the telescope
> 1. During the day
> 2. During overcast
> 3. During rain
> 
> None of which make for a good viewing experience


Yep, I totally agree, no idea of what she might have seen...


----------



## bestfriendsally

i made a stage for the peppy's who like to sing ^^ *well, anyone who wants to sing, really :3 * 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was easy, really :3


----------



## Berrymia

Cocoloco is coming together nicely


----------



## Nenya

June 25, 2020
Easy Street









Ozzie...


----------



## Sara?

Berrymia said:


> Cocoloco is coming together nicely
> View attachment 359799


 
looks so so so pretty , do you have a dream  code ? Would love to visit 🕶


----------



## Licorice

Stalking my favorite villager from a distance


----------



## Berrymia

Sara? said:


> looks so so so pretty , do you have a dream  code ? Would love to visit ☀🕶



Thank you so much! I do! But my island isn’t completed yet, I’d say it’s 60 percent completed. If you don’t mind I’d be happy if you you visit! 
DA-1948-1251-1683


----------



## Kumori

Boy Eugene, then I wanna start hearing some Glenn Miller like right now.


----------



## Nunnafinga

That is true,Jam-Jam.They don't get frostbite.Speaking of frostbite,aren't you a cold blooded amphibian?And shouldn't you be hibernating right now?













Yeah,I know what you're talkin' about.On this island I'm called Stupid Guy Who Wears The Same Outfit Every Day.




Black cat superstitions: 1.Black cats are witches in disguise 2.Black cats are bad luck 3.Black cats are good luck 4. Black cats like to knock back a frosty cold brewski every now and then.


----------



## InkFox

I'm so happy the greenery is back ! Just couldn't stand the snow anymore ! I was so happy when I switched my game on that I took way too many screenshots ! 










Spoiler: Coffee shops, restaurants...





















Spoiler: villager's houses & gardens



















































Spoiler: Zen areas























Spoiler: Beach areas

































Spoiler: cottage areas





















Spoiler: museum, stargazing & campsite

























Spoiler: other places (forest, paths, fields...)


----------



## Rajescrossing

I build a cliff on other side of my island, I really liked it


----------



## Sara?

Berrymia said:


> Thank you so much! I do! But my island isn’t completed yet, I’d say it’s 60 percent completed. If you don’t mind I’d be happy if you you visit!
> DA-1948-1251-1683



I will come by tonight to walk around , very excited !! Do not worry about 100 % or not finished, thats the charm of this game, I believe there are never finished towns thy are always evolving and changing with time  just like we grown into our selfs over time and go over changes so do our towns


----------



## Berrymia

Sara? said:


> I will come by tonight to walk around , very excited !! Do not worry about 100 % or not finished, thats the charm of this game, I believe there are never finished towns thy are always evolving and changing with time  just like we grown into our selfs over time and go over changes so do our towns


I’m excited for your visit! Take pictures if you want, I love seeing others exploring the island


----------



## turbo3000

a little tour through my island:
- the subway station



the fishmarket



The maze



Entrance to the museum



the european cafe



tbc...


----------



## Bluebellie

My beautiful boys.


----------



## mochacake

i hung out with papi and acted as the photographer for my cat girl gang at the diner


----------



## Sharksheep

Why are you like this Keaton?! There's a perfect good pier to the left and you have to fish in the gap between the trash can and the fence


----------



## Nooblord

Last few pics of snow. Hello, grass. It’s been a while...


----------



## Journi

Oh hey, it's Zucker's Birthday !
Just note, I'm time traveling to get rid of Boone. XD


----------



## Etown20

Cheri's crafting request was a bed and I thought it looked funny in the tent


----------



## Aardbei

_(OK fixed )_

Some screenshots I took these past few days


----------



## Yanrima~

a campsite revamp! ☺


----------



## th8827




----------



## watercolorwish

I made a skyrim dungeon with the warp pipes =DD


----------



## Roxxy

I know I’m not the first but just so pleased I have finally completed the art section of my museum


----------



## Hanif1807

Just wanna say hi to this pulchritudinous sky


----------



## Pendragon1980

Double rainbow!

Sorry for the picture quality, it was from my cell


----------



## dizzy bone

I haven't been on my island in so long I didn't realise the grass is green again!!! Hamphrey's face kills me.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Gala had a birthday on the 5th and I gave her a nice gift.The next day I got this in the mail:










Geez,I haven't even finished putting this boxing ring together and Gabi the boxing bunny is already down for the count.





I finally got to experience a birthday in the game.It was a fun time but my lazy boys showed up wearing the same outfit.


----------



## Sara?

watercolorwish said:


> I made a skyrim dungeon with the warp pipes =DD
> 
> View attachment 360077
> 
> View attachment 360078



SOO COOOL!!! i did not know you could put one inside the house and one outside also did not know we could jump in to it from a higher level. Thaanks for that ! and your idea is super cool !!


----------



## Lilyacre

Today was Molly's birthday! Since she is my favourite villager, I decided to throw her a big birthday party where everyone ate cupcakes and sang happy birthday!


----------



## Nenya

April 5, 2020
Moonraker



Eugene's first day on Moonraker. He was/is my uninvited smug.








He was commenting on my use of a palm tree lamp near the plaza.




I have no idea what he meant by this?







Back when I was still re-burying the daily 1000 bells.

I was very happy when he decided to wear the glasses I gave him! They make him look cuter! 

At first I didn't think I'd like him. I was wrong...


----------



## Pendragon1980

I also have Gala on my island. 

I gave her a BBQ for her birthday but I have a very dark sense of humor.




Nunnafinga said:


> Gala had a birthday on the 5th and I gave her a nice gift.The next day I got this in the mail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez,I haven't even finished putting this boxing ring together and Gabi the boxing bunny is already down for the count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got to experience a birthday in the game.It was a fun time but my lazy boys showed up wearing the same outfit.


----------



## SakuraSylveon

I just started my Island, Luna a few days ago. Here's a picture of my house so far.


----------



## Queenno

O'Hare asked to leave the island, since I have his photo and I needed to see some new faces, I let him go, sadly. I took a last picture with him and Flo, chilling together.




I needed a new smug, I managed to save 25 nook miles tickets, so today I was villagers hunting. I was looking for Kyle, Lopez, Zell or, of course Raymond. I love Raymond because he was my first campsite villager in my first Island and I really loved him, before I knew he was so popular. I always missed him and I hoped I will see him again one day. After 22 tickets, look who I found :



I'm so happy he will soon be enjoying the life in my Island! He will never ever leave haha!

I spotted Diana sitting on the bench and I wanted to take a picture with her. She stood up immediately:



In order to sit on the ground... I'm not sure she likes me hahaha



The girls were out with their umbrellas this morning, Flo is so cute and seems so happy about the rain!



Last one, I love how stylish Robin always is:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Pendragon1980 said:


> I also have Gala on my island.
> 
> I gave her a BBQ for her birthday but I have a very dark sense of humor.


In New Leaf I gave Curly a smoker which had a little door on the front that when opened revealed what looked ribs,bacon and other assorted pork products.


----------



## Sara?

SakuraSylveon said:


> I just started my Island, Luna a few days ago. Here's a picture of my house so far.View attachment 360179



How exciting !! keep posting every now and them, wish you all the fun !


----------



## Junebugsy94

haunty said:


> View attachment 359346
> this is what i have right now! i'm using the tiny library as a pseudo mailbox as i keep the real one in a different area. i miss the house exterior / town hall / train station customizations from new leaf a lot. new horizons is pretty but a little boring comparatively in some ways.


I really like what you did with the customized scattered papers  I haven't been able to find that custom design and was wondering which one you used?


----------



## Sara?

@Berrymia, just came from your town, really lovely, I loved the colorfulness and the floor tile is adorable, really like the joy it express i felt like I was in happy paradise, really love it !



Spoiler: [FONT=verdana]Coco Loco 🥥[/FONT]


----------



## Bluebellie

Junebugsy94 said:


> I really like what you did with the customized scattered papers  I haven't been able to find that custom design and was wondering which one you used?


I also want to know


----------



## Berrymia

Sara? said:


> @Berrymia, just came from your town, really lovely, I loved the colorfulness and the floor tile is adorable, really like the joy it express i felt like I was in happy paradise, really love it !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: [FONT=verdana]Coco Loco 🥥[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 360190
> 
> View attachment 360191
> 
> View attachment 360192
> 
> View attachment 360193



Ahhh this means a lot to me!! Tysm! 
And beautiful pictures too 
I’ll keep working on it & will post pictures of the progress once in a while


----------



## Carina

This is mine


----------



## SweetDollFace

I'm taking ideas on how I should decorate the sorrounding areas with such small space. Your post have given me a bit of inspiration.


----------



## Pyoopi

Here's my happy house.


----------



## YueClemes

My lil duck <3


----------



## azurill

Dobie and Mint letting me know a tarantula is nearby 















Conversation between Dobie and Fang. My all penguin island might turn into penguin and wolf island. I might now want to let these two go.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368752190664310786


----------



## Rajescrossing

Here is my sweetheart ‘s birthday


----------



## Midoriya

Here’s mine!  It’s not overly complex or decorated, but I like the simpleness of it.  The aesthetic is green because of Izuku Midoriya/Deku (If that wasn’t already obvious).


----------



## watercolorwish

My house is supposed to look like a trading post


----------



## Sheep Villager

Just some random shots.






This is the first time I've had a resident who lives on that plot actually use that chair and it was such an occasion I had to photograph it.






Kitt moved in after a very long island hopping session and I was ordering her poster on Harv's island and couldn't resist making a very small "moving day" corner diorama.​


----------



## Sara?

Sheep Villager said:


> Just some random shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I've had a resident who lives on that plot actually use that chair and it was such an occasion I had to photograph it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitt moved in after a very long island hopping session and I was ordering her poster on Harv's island and couldn't resist making a very small "moving day" corner diorama.​




I fell you there , wished villagers would use furniture more often and in a correct matter while we are at it   . I always try to make a photo when i see them but they seem to be shy or something haha since every time i try to take s shot at them they hurry to hop away of my photos . Anyways, Gorgeous photos .


----------



## 5pmtheme

Queenno said:


> O'Hare asked to leave the island, since I have his photo and I needed to see some new faces, I let him go, sadly. I took a last picture with him and Flo, chilling together.
> View attachment 360177
> I needed a new smug, I managed to save 25 nook miles tickets, so today I was villagers hunting. I was looking for Kyle, Lopez, Zell or, of course Raymond. I love Raymond because he was my first campsite villager in my first Island and I really loved him, before I knew he was so popular. I always missed him and I hoped I will see him again one day. After 22 tickets, look who I found :
> View attachment 360175
> I'm so happy he will soon be enjoying the life in my Island! He will never ever leave haha!
> 
> I spotted Diana sitting on the bench and I wanted to take a picture with her. She stood up immediately:
> View attachment 360181
> In order to sit on the ground... I'm not sure she likes me hahaha
> View attachment 360182
> The girls were out with their umbrellas this morning, Flo is so cute and seems so happy about the rain!
> View attachment 360183
> Last one, I love how stylish Robin always is:
> View attachment 360184


the birds in the rain is such a cute picture! congrats on finding raymond too  i have two islands and he's been my first campsite villager in both! i'm fine with keeping him in my original island but i don't want to let him go in my second island either, so i kinda know how you feel TT


----------



## SandiBeaches

I mistakenly picked up Bob on an Island while on the hunt for a cranky, I thought he was a cranky for some reason and I am forever taking pics of his face, I love it 





Napping in Coco's garden 



Think he could feel eyes on him  was only trying to get a better pic


----------



## Rajescrossing

Erik made me happy  this morning


----------



## LuchaSloth

Don't talk to me or my money ever again.


----------



## velour

Can't wait for the summer.


----------



## azurill

Lessons from Static 












Pascal always has new advice


----------



## JKDOS

Genji had this to say about (Lazy) Moe.


----------



## Pyoopi

One of my disastrous outfits made from the new Mario items. I named it *Yeehaw Mario*. Went to visit dizzy bone's island.














Leprechaun hangout with dizzy.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Pyoopi said:


> One of my disastrous outfits made from the new Mario items. I named it *Yeehaw Mario*. Went to visit dizzy bone's island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leprechaun hangout with dizzy.



Someone needs to confiscate your muscle shirt.
I'm still recovering from "Dream Boyfriend" and now I have to deal with Yeehaw Mario too. You can't keep getting away with these creations.​


----------



## xara

Pyoopi said:


> One of my disastrous outfits made from the new Mario items. I named it *Yeehaw Mario*. Went to visit dizzy bone's island.



just gonna leave this here,,


----------



## Pendragon1980

I think I have mentioned my sense of humor in these forums before.


----------



## dizzy bone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369317708152512514
Found the perfect use for my warp pipes!! Fast travel to Grizzco HQ


----------



## Nenya

June 25, 2020
Easy Street





I still smile when I read "you little troublemakers..."


----------



## Ingrid

Enjoying a little stroll in the moonlight


----------



## watercolorwish

Hung out with the two most stunning queens to ever grace these grounds


----------



## Licorice

Octopus constantly haunt me in this game. Ran into these two literally yesterday.


----------



## mnk907

You just can't beat live entertainment.




I also thought it'd fit to give Dom some Festivale furniture. I think it looks good! Sadly he didn't see fit to put out the drum or confetti machine I also gave him (and I'd hoped the hammock would've replaced the hay bed instead, ah well).




But in more important news, they've discovered weapons. We're doomed.


----------



## shrekluvsme

I got two photos in a row today ❤








Kabuki sleeping in the tiny orchard looked pretty cute...




Also I loved how Punchy's house looked at like 4 am with the lights on  (he was crafting so he was up)


----------



## Reptile

Oh I'll try this out! 
I just took pictures of my recent island that I'll reset soon, so have the nices shots 


Spoiler
















I hope the spoiler works


----------



## Uffe

The leprechauns made me do it!




This baby panda is ready for St. Patrick's Day.




They must've used this to make the Shamrock outfits, because it has green, too. C:




That's no shamrock! It's a sham!


----------



## bestfriendsally

look what i caught julian doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he's dancing IN FRONT OF LEIF!

how rude is that?!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Magicant's newest resident is a true aFISHionado ​



And here she is! Say hello to Plucky!~ any villager that makes me think of LoZ The Wind Waker (ahem my baby Rod ) just HAS to come join the island life with me and all my other animal friends! Here we are by the seaside ice cream shack!​



~Plucky's feelin' right at home already, enjoying some pop by the lake~​



~Time to run some errands, Gonzo style~​



_Ocean Man... Take me by the hand, lead me to the land, that you understand..._​



I don't know, guys... I'm feelin' kinda crabby today...​



So what if I captured your leader? Can't a girl have some privacy?​



"What a fascinating specimen!"​



My little buddy sunbathing ​


----------



## Rajescrossing

Judy ‘s birthday is today here is some captions for the party


----------



## HappyTails

A rare picture from my new save

When your own characters are pointing out how much talking is going on in this game, that's when you know things can't get any worse.


----------



## Licorice

HappyTails said:


> A rare picture from my new save
> 
> When your own characters are pointing out how much talking is going on in this game, that's when you know things can't get any worse.


Gah Biff is so stinkin’ cute!


Gave Cesar a bigger yard yesterday because he deserves it.


----------



## Jam86

Licorice said:


> Gah Biff is so stinkin’ cute!
> 
> 
> Gave Cesar a bigger yard yesterday because he deserves it.
> 
> View attachment 360791View attachment 360793View attachment 360792


danggg cesar is looking so flamboyant in that tux 
also i love what u have done with his garden, it's so cute


----------



## Berrymia

I worked on this area today! How do the flowers look?  I’m not sure if I like them or not lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

Wart Jr. and Pinky were invited to the flamingo party.





It's time for some leprechaun hockey.









Jambette should be a fashion consultant.She picked the perfect color for the ninja costume she gifted to Tabby.


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> A rare picture from my new save
> 
> When your own characters are pointing out how much talking is going on in this game, that's when you know things can't get any worse.


That should go the same thing with other villagers who talk about the same topics depending on what personality they are. I would imagine if a Cranky Villager called out a jock they would say something like " Poncho seems to only talk about his workout. Whenever I talk to him just KEEPS TALKING ABOUT THEM! I mean who speaks like that?"


----------



## SandiBeaches

3 out of the 4 cat residents out doing yoga this morning 





Was synchronised for a while........ 





And some extra of the super cute Rudy. My cat villagers like hanging in other people's gardens (Vic's this time) just like real life I suppose.


----------



## Rosch

Green.


----------



## bestfriendsally

yesterday... i managed to actually get my new natural ramp paid off in the same day as i put it out on ^^


----------



## Queenno

I really love the atmosphere when there is thunder in NH...



I decided I would gift my villagers with clothes more often as it makes them more unique. So far, Boris seems quite proud of his new outfits:






My "photo wall" (pretty empty imo):



I have 2 new villagers, 2 cats, they seem to like the orchard as it's the first time I ever see someone on this part of the island:


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 3:30 pm, i bought the whole leprecorn outfit *please correct me if my spelling of 'leprecorn' is wrong   * i already have the glasses :3


----------



## Pendragon1980

Leprechaun, but I almost like yours better


----------



## bestfriendsally

Pendragon1980 said:


> Leprechaun, but I almost like yours better


my spelling?   thanks :3     it sounds as though it should be spelt like that, the way it's said :3


----------



## BananaMan

Just a few shots from a couple weeks ago. I really liked that in-between shade of grass after the snow melted.

Celebrating having color back.




Well hello to you too, Ken.




Daisy taking a much needed break from the stress of everyday life.


----------



## tajikey

Had a decent void at the front of my map so I made a maze, including a little map showing the solution:


----------



## Plume

I spent some time farming balloons for the clover wand. Of course, I only got junk.




Henry, sniffin'.




& greetings from Kiki!


----------



## Sara?

Berrymia said:


> I worked on this area today! How do the flowers look?  I’m not sure if I like them or not lol View attachment 360803


 I think the flowers go super flawlessly with the flooring


----------



## Mick

Alright I'll start this with some synchronised yoga from Del and Aurora, because the other screenshots are pure chaos.






It was Judy's birthday yesterday and we had a little celebration, it helped me complete the nook miles goal for birthday parties and it was also just a lot of fun  Six players and two villagers in a home is kinda hectic.










Fun fact: you cannot push a sitting player. I got trapped in the timeout corner and I did nothing to deserve it. 
That's me in the spot, light, losing my religion







Spoiler: They do this every time...


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at this  


at 11:43 pm, i went into mira's house





 don't start, mira! it hurts, okay? ~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


  right.. that's it! you're leaving after i get someone i want after ketchup comes day after tomorrow! (13/3/21)  you don't laugh at me cause of a wasp sting~


----------



## Velo

I finally finished decorating my rock garden island today c:


----------



## Kramweil

NH & SH Tropical Islands: One inspired by Saipan and the other by Angkor Watt


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at cute little sally exercising in the background ^^

























 sally's looking at mira like ' i heard what you did to charlotte.. you laughed at her cause she got stung by wasps, didn't you? '

































i'm so lucky i got this angle


----------



## Pendragon1980

BananaMan said:


> Daisy taking a much needed break from the stress of everyday life.
> View attachment 360988



I was looking for an idea for a pink garden and I think I just found it thank you.


----------



## Licorice

The weeds on my island must be examined once a week by plant inspector Rocco to ensure they are up to code.



Deli is skeptical of your origin @Pyoopi


----------



## Nunnafinga

Low key?Yeah...I can see where you're going with that.









Can't have a football field without goal posts.





Sheldon is looking particularly handsome today in his newly gifted tennis sweater.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i've reached 3 stars today ^^ 






it's all thanks to you, ketchup ^^


----------



## Sara?

bestfriendsally said:


> i've reached 3 stars today ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's all thanks to you, ketchup ^^



Congrats   !! You will see, in less than what you think you will be enjoying a 5  precious island 🏝!


----------



## bestfriendsally

Sara? said:


> Congrats   !! You will see, in less than what you think you will be enjoying a 5  precious island 🏝!



thankyou ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally

Sara? said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !! You will see, in less than what you think you will be enjoying a 5  precious island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



but i don't even know how to teraform... or if i want to teraform


----------



## Roxxy

bestfriendsally said:


> but i don't even know how to teraform... or if i want to teraform


I am hopeless at terraforming. I remember getting 5 stars after I built a little kind of viewing platform. Very simple.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Roxxy said:


> I am hopeless at terraforming. I remember getting 5 stars after I built a little kind of viewing platform. Very simple.



my map :3


----------



## Roxxy

Ok worst photo I have posted but this is the platform that got me 5 stars. I have improved it a bit but it was just a simple platform with the ramp. Worth a try?


----------



## bestfriendsally

Roxxy said:


> Ok worst photo I have posted but this is the platform that got me 5 stars. I have improved it a bit but it was just a simple platform with the ramp. Worth a try?
> View attachment 361357



that's so pretty :3


----------



## HappyTails

Leapfrogging over Biff. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Yanrima~

Some more area revamps 









and a concert venue


----------



## HappyTails

Peekaboo. I see you.





Okay. Enough pics. XD


----------



## Nooblord

I love cloudy nights.




I’m not the only one.




Octavian enjoying a lollipop after beating me at a game of chess.




K.K. Blues while looking out into the moonlit sea.




WEPR playing a smooth jazz playlist until morning. Good night, Wits’ End.


----------



## bestfriendsally

does it look good here?   
it wouldn't be in the way, would it? i don't know  *although,  i moved it already to another place*









although, one of the white windflowers would disappear...    but the bushes won't :3



i moved bubbles's furniture over a bit, so the chair didn't disappear :3


----------



## Nenya

April 7, 2020
Moonraker Isle









Yes, you're right, but please not as surprising as it has been lately, pah!


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 11:44 pm, i visited sally :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's in her pj's ^^


----------



## shrekluvsme

Kid Cat was rockin the pastel color block jacket 









I've also had some pretty chill moments lately with my bros ❤


----------



## Mick

I'm pretty sure this is @Licorice (I hope so, because I'm tagging you. ^^) and I'm gonna put it here because the Discord server we were in self-destructed 





Also here's a slightly out of focus, grumpy looking Ursala. Mornings, am i right





And a behind-the-scenes image of me sailing the island away from my problems (@NefariousKing I don't think I ever showed you where your steering wheel ended up)


----------



## Rajescrossing

Here we go Judy made my morning today


----------



## Plume

Molly chillin' at Felicity's.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hmmm...I don't know much about basketball but I've heard that it involves a lot of dribbling.Sounds kinda messy.









Megan was the birthday bear the other day and was shocked to receive a magical dress.Meanwhile,Lolly was just a dancin' fool.





Heh,somebody on the island thought that they saw a Yeti.Frankly,I don't believe they exist.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Sharing some Tom appreciation. I <3 him.


Spoiler


----------



## Licorice

Bought some amiibo cards including Tex to replace Kyle with as my smug. Got inpatient and used a little over 100 nmts to find him lmao





He’s already hanging out with Rocco.


----------



## Pyoopi

I wanted to dedicate this post to my biggest fans @Sheep Villager and @xara for supporting my last outfit.
*Featuring the Hunky Robbers*
aka @Dunquixote and I




 
Here we are!






We'll prepare you any drink you crave while flexing our glistening muscles.





You get your choice of gorgeous golden or glorious grey eyes.






Meanwhile, we gladly take jobs as toll trolls and force people to pay up. We got our _methods_.​


----------



## Sheep Villager

Pyoopi said:


> I wanted to dedicate this post to my biggest fans @Sheep Villager and @xara for supporting my last outfit.
> *Featuring the Hunky Robbers*
> aka @Dunquixote and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll prepare you any drink you crave while flexing our glistening muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get your choice of gorgeous golden or glorious grey eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, we gladly take jobs as toll trolls and force people to pay up. We got our _methods_.



Top 10 most haunting things to see when you log on:






The Hunky Robbers have successfully stolen my peace of mind & I am begging Nintendo to add the Police station back in the game.​


----------



## xara

Pyoopi said:


> I wanted to dedicate this post to my biggest fans @Sheep Villager and @xara for supporting my last outfit.
> *Featuring the Hunky Robbers*
> aka @Dunquixote and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll prepare you any drink you crave while flexing our glistening muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get your choice of gorgeous golden or glorious grey eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, we gladly take jobs as toll trolls and force people to pay up. We got our _methods_.​



this isn’t how i thought my day would start,,, i’m going back to Bed


----------



## Nenya

June 26, 2020
Easy Street




It was a tight fit but this water creature fossil (plesiosaurus) seems so perfect here.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my bamboo grew nice & big ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 it's made from the bamboo that
*Licorice *gave me :3


----------



## Berrymia

I got my very first villager pic the other day after playing since almost a year lol. It’s my fault for not gifting my villagers because I prefer them as original as possible


----------



## mnk907

I let Sylvia move out the other day, and on my fourth island while looking for a replacement, I ran into my top favorite jock villager!




Welcome to your new home, Tybalt. I can emphatically say you're a permanent resident of Havendrift!


----------



## Rosalie1991

Me and my friends were having fun with a foto contest. We were 14 people with 3 photos each and gave points from 0 - 10 to each other. I made a shared Notes document where I put 1 photo for each day starting with place 42. we reached nr. 1 last week and I want to share some of the best rated photos with you. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do


----------



## Nunnafinga

Katt's sunglasses are the bomb.





Geez,they reallllly want that thing whacked.









Not yet.


----------



## Yanrima~

Found Francine on one of my villager search (she’s my dream villager)☺









and a big revamp at the square


----------



## Tartarus

Ava has been laying a lot of eggs.


----------



## Jam86

i finally finished this area on my 2nd island



it's supposed to be the great fairy fountain from lozbotw and was inspired by a post i saw on pinterest but it's still kinda different haha and i'm super happy with how it turned out 




i love how specific that is, like he just says every single detail possible about the item lol



is he ok? he's probably just upset that i'm replacing all his friends tonight


----------



## Licorice

Today Charlise moved into my empty plot unfortunately. I’m not sure who she’s from but she’s so cute!!





Stalking


----------



## skarmoury

EVERYONE!! ATTENTION!!




THANK YOU FOR YOUR ATTENTION


----------



## Nunnafinga

He's baaAAaack.


----------



## Nooblord

My first standee design. Why? Idk.
All hail the sun baby.


----------



## Matt0106

Nooblord said:


> My first standee design. Why? Idk.
> All hail the sun baby.
> View attachment 362031


Brilliant. Yet cursed.


10/10.


----------



## Kramweil




----------



## watercolorwish

Fels and I bathing in the luxury of 2 paths thanks to the extra slots


----------



## tajikey

Getting Resident Services ready to celebrate ExIsle's first year!


----------



## Roxxy

Thought I’d do a little bit of cooking outside. Big mistake  (anybody pass me an umbrella? )


----------



## Etown20

Cheri's birthday was on St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Sara?

From all the "animal hat" types we have  thus far i am really liking the Cinnamon hat and the Melody hat cause they really mesh in your head and give the vibe that you can be a real animal so to say, another thing that i really like is how they can resemble different type of animals with different accessories. Really enjoying them .



Spoiler: Puppy, kitten or litte rabbit


----------



## bestfriendsally

Sara? said:


> From all the "animal hat" types we have  thus far i am really liking the Cinnamon hat and the Melody hat cause they really mesh in your heat and give the vibe that you can be a real animal lets say, what i also really like is how they can resemble different type of animals with different accessories. Really enjoying them .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Puppy, kitten or litte rabbit
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 362178View attachment 362179
> View attachment 362180



how did you get those outfits?


----------



## Sara?

bestfriendsally said:


> how did you get those outfits?



Glad you like it, I am going to run tomorrow been a little white adorable puppy ☺.
These are the clothing items:
-Cinnamoroll hat (Sanrio amiibo cards )
-Dog nose or Animal nose or Bunny nose 
-Full-body tights
-Lace socks ( cause even if its a game if you wear shoes you need socks hehe )
-Flashy animal boots
- Painted my body white to be a white puppy and put blue lenses to match my ribbon


----------



## bestfriendsally

Sara? said:


> Glad you like it, I am going to run tomorrow been a little white adorable puppy ☺.
> These are the clothing items:
> -Cinnamoroll hat (Sanrio amiibo cards )
> -Dog nose or Animal nose or Bunny nose
> -Full-body tights
> -Lace socks ( cause even if its a game if you wear shoes you need socks hehe )
> -Flashy animal boots
> - Painted my body white to be a white puppy and put blue lenses to match my ribbon



i guess i need to get some sanrio amiibo cards, then :3 ... i have none 


me & my nh oc, penny can't be without that cinnamonroll hat


----------



## lemoncrossing

I staged a little photoshoot with each of my human villagers this morning so that I could advertise for my Sanrio clothing shop on one of my favorite trading servers! The pictures came out really cute and it was funny because people were asking to purchase items off of my “models”


----------



## Sara?

bestfriendsally said:


> i guess i need to get some sanrio amiibo cards, then :3 ... i have none
> 
> 
> me & my nh oc, penny can't be without that cinnamonroll hat



i could try to get it for yout, although i must warn you i dont have the cards either i just traded for it


----------



## bestfriendsally

Sara? said:


> i could try to get it for yout, although i must warn you i dont have the cards either i just traded for them


that's okay... i'm having a look on etsy for them :3


----------



## Jam86

i got a super cute picture of the amazing chelsea today 



i actually adore her   



but she spent so much time dressed as my melody that she forgot who she actually is 

and i used the new sanrio items to redo my house, it's not done yet but here's my living room and bedroom so far 






and i also set up a mini birthday area in my kitchen because i'm actually looking forward to my birthday for once



only 4 more days


----------



## Yanrima~

Even when she just moved in, Fang’s catchphrase catches on.



Revamp of Lolly’s garden.


----------



## AquaMarie

Gave Rilla some extra attention and played dress-up with her (3 outfits in clip).  She looks happy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372789241990672391


----------



## Bilaz

She’s sooo cute in New Horizons!


----------



## jasa11

Shed my fav out of all 6. Love her


----------



## Pyoopi

Aw, I love the outfits you made for her.


----------



## BluebearL

I'm in a minority here, but the Gorillas are one of my favourite species in the game. Rilla is just awesome. She and Violet make a fashion statement and are honestly so cool. I highly doubt I will be able to get the Sanrio cards myself, but if I did, Rilla would be moving in. I would love to see her on someone's island sometime to see what she is like in NH. 


	Post automatically merged: Mar 19, 2021

Also, I love this little video, she is so sweet!


----------



## Moritz

Knew she should look better in different clothes!
No stretched shirt or bow that demands your attention, right next to eye lashes that demand attention causing a total clash.
Looks much better here


----------



## Roxxy

I couldn’t resist inviting Etoile to visit. Welcome to Bayside


----------



## Pyoopi

Today I learned that this little guy's name is Muffin. 









Muffin dies.





I can't unsee My Melody's nose hairs.





This outfit will wash away all my sins.




I'm 100% innocent now!


----------



## xara

look how happy she looks . never thought i’d see the day where i _actually_ like a gorilla villager but here we are,,, she’s so precious!! <3


----------



## sushicatlikesart

Aww, she looks so adorable in that outfit!


----------



## Cloudandshade

I really love decorating the outside of villager homes to suit their personalities! I've been tweaking some of them this week, and thought I'd share a few favourites  

Erik:





Shep:





Sherb:





Hamphrey:





Sylvana:


----------



## tajikey

So, uh, Mario caught his first glimpse of ExIsle's latest addition:



Meanwhile...


----------



## Licorice

Mac looks too cute in his new pompompurin shirt.


----------



## Sara?

tajikey said:


> So, uh, Mario caught his first glimpse of ExIsle's latest addition:
> View attachment 362327
> Meanwhile...
> View attachment 362329




ps: love the statue by the tree, im not sure if it was intentional or not but find it hilarious that it looks like someone had to very urgently go to the bathroom and found none


----------



## tajikey

Sara? said:


> ps: love the statue by the tree, im not sure if it was intentional or not but find it hilarious that it looks like someone had to very urgently go to the bathroom and found none


Hahaha. Now that I see it, I can't unsee it!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Favorite spots on my island:


----------



## HappyTails

A nice relaxing Friday evening on Angel Cove.






This is the most materials I've ever collected in this game. Probably because I'm not really in any hurry to build anything.


----------



## Xane_MM

Help! I'm stuck in a new Cinnamoroll arcade game! It's good to see these standees return, since I didn't get to experience stuff like this for the short time I played New Leaf...


----------



## Emmsey

So this happened this week too cute not to share!


----------



## Rajescrossing

First time Double rainbow   appears on my island today, look how beautiful it looks  Poppy is also enjoining it


----------



## bestfriendsally

as soon as i took another look at my outdoor bath, i knew what i wanted in that part of that area :3

one of those japanese indoor onsen's... but well, outdoors :3






 it's not finished yet, though :3

but... well... i know of them from ojamajo doremi.. since i watched that episode... but what can i put in it that they usually have in indoor onsens?   if anyone knows, that is...



also.... i'm thinking about covering up this waterfall... it's too noisy.. & from what i know, onsen's are supposed to be peaceful


----------



## Xane_MM

Returning from @Roxxy's island, I saw how pretty the sky over my island looks, with that extra cloud layer! The jetstream adds to how pretty the sky looks.

I might think day is the most boring time of the day visually, but here, it shows how it can look good.

EDIT: I figure it wouldn't hurt to mention whose island.


----------



## dizzy bone

1 year on Tansan!!   

Then:










Now!!


----------



## bestfriendsally

i got my new room today ^^ 

and i decided to make it a storage room for my oc, penny's island's items that i want her to have ... it's going to be in the far future when i get another switch mind you :3


this is how far i've gotten


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just had a creative outburst, of sorts   *it's not finished yet, though *





 i had in mind, those japanese indoor onsens :3

i need to do something about the river edges before i can fix the lattice fence, though...  i might need to get rid of the natural ramp... cause i think it's in the way... i never thought i'd say that...



has anyone seen one of those japanese onsens?  cause i think that's what it looks like... :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my penny room :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

look! :3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























*ForgottenT got them for me :3 *well, he asked me if i wanted any sanrio items :3 **


----------



## Jam86

i just came here to share this 1 image of marty in the prom tux



this is the best thing!! omg he's so adorable my heart can't take it


----------



## watercolorwish

Thought this was adorable, Diana resting her old bones this afternoon in at the square. Wearing some sort of.. high fashion outfit I definitely didn’t give her without thinking a long time ago




And listened to some tunes with Mott and the gals


----------



## Nunnafinga

Umm...yes,yes we have..........





What??I'm not really ready for a serious relationship right now and well,I do prefer other humans.......





Oh....OH!!Yeah,I knew that....I knew you were just showing me a new reaction.Yup,love those new reactions..........whew!........





Eh,I'm not exactly sure how to take this.


----------



## CylieDanny

This is probably my favorite moment in my game so far 


Kid Kat and Marshal got into a fight, so Marshal got Kid Kat a gift to say hes sorry


Kid Kat loved it,



Also me and Rosie just relaxing under a tree. Looks like we have similar tastes, in fashion~


----------



## xara

a little fact about me is i’m arachnophobic (afraid of spiders) and even though it probably shouldn’t, that phobia has migrated over to my game and so other than the one i caught to donate to the museum (which was a year ago lmao), i’ve refused to catch a tarantula, no matter what. i saw so many people who were thrilled to stumble upon tarantula island while island hopping and i just,, couldn’t bring myself to catch them at all LMAO. however, tonight i ran into one and while it’s a bit of a silly accomplishment, i decided to further celebrate the game’s 1st-year anniversary and well,,, now i’ve got a pet.


----------



## Rosalie1991

long line in public toilets...


----------



## shiniki

Then:



Now:


----------



## Nooblord

Eunice and I at our spot.








Even with all the beach decorating I’ve done, my villagers still prefer to chill outside the public beaches.




Made hopscotch and grates with those extra design slots.




The view of Redwood from the highest peak at night looks so mystical.


----------



## Berrymia

Those flower designs gave me POWER


----------



## bestfriendsally

i want to put a bridge at the waterfall point of this pic, but then i'd have to terraform the river just a little bit...

would it work?  




this is behind my house, by the way :3




me getting ready to make it a bit bigger to get the bridge over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










actually... at 6:12 pm, i thought about giving back the bridge kit & making a land bridge instead, that i've seem people make

finished it at 6:19 pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how's it look? :3


----------



## Airysuit

Then


Vs now




Exactly one amazing year apart  and hopefully many more years to come!


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 7:21 pm, i decided to make the river side a little bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 before






 after

does it look any good?  

this is my 2nd teraforming thing that i did today :3


----------



## mocha.

I’ve been feeling inspired the past couple of days so decided to try my hand at decorating and landscaping my island a little more! I’m happy with how it’s turned out so far and have pictured some of my favourite areas  still need to add shrubs/flowers and more trees and items but I don’t want to rush it!















Included a photo of my island rep, too! Gone are the days of the iconic green fairy outfit. We only wear grey and beige now  also I’m in love with these mush lamps! Thank you so much for the mushrooms @Bekaa ♡


----------



## neoqueenserenity

One more rock to go!




Also got some small decorating done today :')


----------



## bestfriendsally

before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & the fence is more or less done :3


----------



## turbo3000




----------



## bestfriendsally

entrance is half done :3 
bamboo benchs, made for me by *Roxxy :3*


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 10:08 pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i updated it a bit...

it needs a bit of work, though :3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021

at 10:10 pm, i updated the fence a bit again... i think i need to enlargen the river a little bit for it to work


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 10:21 pm, i began making the river a bit bigger
the progress: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






































the final result of the waterfall river - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i had real trouble with it.. but i think i have it right now







 i think it needs a few more things, though ^^


----------



## Sara?

Berrymia said:


> Those flower designs gave me POWER View attachment 362933View attachment 362933



Absolutely love them    i really do think they match your 🏝 design so much !


----------



## xara

Berrymia said:


> Those flower designs gave me POWER View attachment 362933View attachment 362933



your island looks gorgeous!


----------



## bestfriendsally

goodbye... natural ramp~  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've had great days walking up & down you up until tomorrow (22/3/21)


----------



## Yanrima~

Made a seaside theme park!


----------



## YueClemes

Happy late birthday my sweetheart strawberry girl <3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's the island debut of a new singing group called Felicity and the Fugly Geeks.Is this how Gladys Knight and the Pips started?





Geez,I've received more cake than I know what to do with in the last couple of weeks.





Animal Crossing might be the only place where baseball and ice hockey can exist in the same place.





Oh,the agony of trying to drink steaming hot tea when you have a side mouth.I don't think Sheldon is drinking tea.


----------



## Jam86

i got some super cute photos of chai and etoile 






then i also finished decorating chai's garden aka outdoor cafe


----------



## bestfriendsally

i think it's coming along pretty well :3



but what else could i put in it, i wonder?  



*if anyone knows what onsen's have in them, that is... cause i don't really know, personally  .... a onsen is a japanese hot spring, by the way :3 *


----------



## Bluelady

Maybe some plants or bamboo furniture.



Or a bucket



Or a bench


----------



## bestfriendsally

Bluelady said:


> Maybe some plants or bamboo furniture.
> View attachment 363169
> Or a bucket
> View attachment 363170
> Or a bench
> View attachment 363171View attachment 363172



there are bamboo benches in the waiting room :3

although, now that i think about it, do they even have waiting rooms? 


but the plants & bucket idea is a good idea :3

what kind of plants? hmmm...


----------



## litilravnur

Bamboo trees!! 
Some lanterns would be nice too (like the bamboo, paper, or blossom-viewing lanterns). Maybe some bamboo partitions to separate both baths instead of the lattice fence and have a more "nature" view~


----------



## bestfriendsally

litilravnur said:


> Bamboo trees!!
> Some lanterns would be nice too (like the bamboo, paper, or blossom-viewing lanterns). Maybe some bamboo partitions to separate both baths instead of the lattice fence and have a more "nature" view~



i have 2 bamboo floor lanturns outside the entrance, so far... blossom-viewing lanterns sound really nice too... i'll have to wait till i can get my hands on the diy, though :3

i'm planning to expand a whole lot of bamboo trees around the whole place :3


----------



## litilravnur

bestfriendsally said:


> i have 2 bamboo floor lanturns outside the entrance, so far... blossom-viewing lanterns sound really nice too... i'll have to wait till i can get my hands on the diy, though :3
> 
> i'm planning to expand a whole lot of bamboo trees around the whole place :3


Looking forward to seeing your onsen finished!! ♨


----------



## Mr.Fox

A good friend of mine spent just over a year living in Japan while teaching. She wrote a blog about the whole experience (and I talk to her about it frequently), but my understanding is that onsens can look very different from one another. There's the outdoor kind, like Bluelady posted pictures of...there's luxurious ones like you'd see in Spirited Away...and unfortunately there's garbage ones which apparently just look like a small swimming pool surrounded by showers and buckets.

I never heard about any kind of waiting areas though...apparently you go in, one side for male one side for female, then you hit the locker/cubbie area, then a shower station where you sit on a bucket and wash with a cloth, then hit the onsen....and I never asked but I assume the pattern goes in reverse once you're done lol


----------



## bestfriendsally

Mr.Fox said:


> A good friend of mine spent just over a year living in Japan while teaching. She wrote a blog about the whole experience (and I talk to her about it frequently), but my understanding is that onsens can look very different from one another. There's the outdoor kind, like Bluelady posted pictures of...there's luxurious ones like you'd see in Spirited Away...and unfortunately there's garbage ones which apparently just look like a small swimming pool surrounded by showers and buckets.
> 
> I never heard about any kind of waiting areas though...apparently you go in, one side for male one side for female, then you hit the locker/cubbie area, then a shower station where you sit on a bucket and wash with a cloth, then hit the onsen....and I never asked but I assume the pattern goes in reverse once you're done lol



i see :3

i know about the male & female part... cause i watched the episode of ojamajo doremi that has one in it :3
but i didn't know about the locker area.. thanks for that part ^^



i know about the shower station from the episode of lucky star  & from the episode of ranma... but i guess i forgot


----------



## Mr.Fox

bestfriendsally said:


> i see :3
> 
> i know about the male & female part... cause i watched the episode of ojamajo doremi that has one in it :3


Here, I'm gonna DM you her blog...there's a ton of pictures (obviously not of the interior of the onsens) and she describes everything really well.


----------



## NeighborNoon

Adding vegetation and plants in would be pretty. The decorative rocks could be an easy way to make it look more detailed while keeping the natural look. I would put some kind of stone tile around, doesn't have to be a lot, but I feel like there's usually some paving so you don't get dirty feet. Maybe some stacked cushions that have been patterned to look like towels? I think it's gonna be very cool regardless~


----------



## bestfriendsally

Mr.Fox said:


> Here, I'm gonna DM you her blog...there's a ton of pictures (obviously not of the interior of the onsens) and she describes everything really well.



okay, great :3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2021



NeighborNoon said:


> Adding vegetation and plants in would be pretty. The decorative rocks could be an easy way to make it look more detailed while keeping the natural look. I would put some kind of stone tile around, doesn't have to be a lot, but I feel like there's usually some paving so you don't get dirty feet. Maybe some stacked cushions that have been patterned to look like towels? I think it's gonna be very cool regardless~



ooh.. yes, i hadn't thought of towels, or paths :3 good idea :3


----------



## Wind00

Your onsen is cute ! Like the others said, stones, paths, towels, plants and maybe lanterns would look pretty ! 
I don’t have an onsen but some outdoor bath area, and I used cypres plants and bamboo partitions.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Wind00 said:


> Your onsen is cute ! Like the others said, stones, paths, towels, plants and maybe lanterns would look pretty !
> I don’t have an onsen but some outdoor bath area, and I used cypres plants and bamboo partitions.
> View attachment 363184



yours is pretty too ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally

slight update.. still not done yet, though :3 just moved the hotsprings a little bit


----------



## bestfriendsally

NeighborNoon said:


> Adding vegetation and plants in would be pretty. The decorative rocks could be an easy way to make it look more detailed while keeping the natural look. I would put some kind of stone tile around, doesn't have to be a lot, but I feel like there's usually some paving so you don't get dirty feet. Maybe some stacked cushions that have been patterned to look like towels? I think it's gonna be very cool regardless~



stacked cushions?

do you mean zen cushions? 

 :3

if so, i don't have any yet, or the stacked zen cushions diy yet either..

how many do you think i'll need, though?  a couple, maybe? :3



this is the towel design i chose for them :3


----------



## Serabee

Looking good! Here's what I did when I had one-






I used some bamboo dividers to help add more dimension, and I just really like that bamboo basket, even if it didn't make a lot of sense, lol. Also, I found the stone lanterns were a nice way to mark the entrance- and they looked really nice lit up at night!


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at all the stuff i have to sell tomorrow :3






 of course, it'll probably be increasing through the night :3


i hope julian doesn't mind me cluttering up part of his yard, until tomorrow...


----------



## amemome

In my onsen area, I used the sand path, put a bunch of bamboo and bamboo items, and put a yukata (specifically the kabuki-actor yukata) (jinbei also works) and a pair of kimono sandals.


----------



## bestfriendsally

updating a little bit


----------



## JKDOS

I got both ants and a fly on the same turnip at the same time. Didn't know that was possible


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1374179203608768513


----------



## Marte

​


​













I love spring​


----------



## Berrymia

Been working a lot on my island lately. I’m all out of festivale items unfortunately  I need to get more soon lol. Here’s the diner I’ve completed!


----------



## Sara?

Jam86 said:


> i got some super cute photos of chai and etoile
> View attachment 363141
> View attachment 363142
> then i also finished decorating chai's garden aka outdoor cafe
> View attachment 363144
> View attachment 363143


Love all the photos but specially the last one, it really reminds me of Alice in wonderland the tea party  

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021



Marte said:


> ​View attachment 363390
> ​View attachment 363391
> 
> 
> View attachment 363392
> 
> 
> View attachment 363393
> 
> I love spring​


Stunning ! great work !


----------



## bestfriendsally

my new campsite sign :3

i got it from* Firesquids tonight :3*


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my onsen waiting room... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i might change this part of it eventually & use the stall & bamboo benchs for something else :3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021

at 8:26 pm, i put down a couple more stone tiles


----------



## moonbunny

Time travelled a bit to see the azalea bushes~

This entire area is coming together nicely, I think!


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 10:16 pm, i went onto the island designer 





 before













after


----------



## Licorice

why are my babies so cute ughh


----------



## oak

I started decorating a new area with some keroppi items and new ground patterns. It needs more layers but I like how it's going.


----------



## Roxxy

Haven’t done much decorating recently but love the new lamps. They fit in really nicely with the cherry blossoms


----------



## HappyTails

LOL Bangle. XD





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bestfriendsally

*like this - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's the best i could do, though....  

i was thinking, actually... that i should put a couple of bushes there as well :3


----------



## CylieDanny

My friend convinced me to play around with Harv's studio. So, I made a picture of me, and my villagers having pie together  ♡




Edit: Happy memories. With all my villagers asking to move. This is a fond memory of who I had :,) ♡


----------



## moonbunny

I love this area so much. It still isn't done, but it's getting close~
[deleted]


----------



## bestfriendsally

i could use a few of my unplanted bushes in those spots where i can't put fence, too :3

which one do you think would look best? blue hydangea's or pink camellia's?  cause i'm not sure...


edit at 6:55 pm: i chose pink camellia's :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

remodolling of my onsen .. i think it looks better like this :3







i just need to make some more bamboo lattice fence :3


----------



## SakuraSylveon

My lovely waterfall!


----------



## HappyTails

Oh, great. What a wonderful present. LOL look at her face, even SHE knows this present ain't worth squat diddly


----------



## th8827

Here are several screenshots of my newly renovated Island. I have put a lot of effort into decorating the place over the last few weeks.


----------



## Nefarious

Redid Cherry's yard, I like it a bit more now, but I still feel like it's missing _something._
As it is though, I'm happy with it, even captured a few neat photos of her doing chores and relaxing!


----------



## Wiimfiuser

All of these pictures look so good...


----------



## Nunnafinga

I think Hans might be questioning his own existence.


----------



## S.J.

It's Louie's birthday today. Such a sweetie. ❤


----------



## Kramweil

Having fun with posters.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Mr.Fox said:


> I never heard about any kind of waiting areas though...apparently you go in, one side for male one side for female, then you hit the locker/cubbie area, then a shower station where you sit on a bucket and wash with a cloth, then hit the onsen....and I never asked but I assume the pattern goes in reverse once you're done lol



judging from what you said... does this look right, then?   - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the top is supposed to end up being the locker room...
the room after that is supposed to end up being the shower station
& then it's the onsens...


maybe i should swap everything around, thinking about it


----------



## HappyTails

First time since playing this game that I managed to complete this Nook Mile card.


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
April 8, 2020








I gave him this, but is it a greeting or a catchphrase?


----------



## satine

This is so cute!!! I love that idea. I know it's been recommended already but I think some actual planted bamboo would be cute. Maybe some lilies of the valley too? Just seems like a flower that could fit. I'd also say a bamboo bench or something, or a little floor lamp too so that it can be illuminated at night for nighttime dips!


----------



## bestfriendsally

satine said:


> This is so cute!!! I love that idea. I know it's been recommended already but I think some actual planted bamboo would be cute. Maybe some lilies of the valley too? Just seems like a flower that could fit. I'd also say a bamboo bench or something, or a little floor lamp too so that it can be illuminated at night for nighttime dips!



i've got 2 of the bamboo floor lamps at the entrance doors

& i only have one lilly of the valley that i got from another island :3


----------



## satine

bestfriendsally said:


> i've got 2 of the bamboo floor lamps at the entrance doors
> 
> & i only have one lilly of the valley that i got from another island :3



lily of the valleys are so hard to obtain! it's frustrating when you want to use them to decorate. I think white hyacinths could work too! But I also like the mums that you placed around it in the picture above as well, I think that looks good too!


----------



## bestfriendsally

satine said:


> lily of the valleys are so hard to obtain! it's frustrating when you want to use them to decorate. I think white hyacinths could work too! But I also like the mums that you placed around it in the picture above as well, I think that looks good too!



yeah :3 it's from this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's yuru camp.. an anime that i've haven't seen before... i thought the flowers there looked like yellow mums :3


----------



## Nunnafinga

I totally forgot Judy's birthday so I went back to the 10th to give her a present...........




........and I got this in return the next day.


----------



## litilravnur

@bestfriendsally, I can give you some lilies of the valley if you want to try them and see if they fit with the scenery you're looking for


----------



## bestfriendsally

litilravnur said:


> @bestfriendsally, I can give you some lilies of the valley if you want to try them and see if they fit with the scenery you're looking for



hmm... 

okay :3


----------



## watercolorwish

Mott was at the boardwalk i love when my villagers use stuff


----------



## Yanrima~

Happy birthday to my favorite villager!



more revamps






(replaced the stone tablet with the valiant statue Roald gave to me!☺)


----------



## Licorice

Violet tried to give Cesar this monstrosity today and I told him it looked bad. Hopefully it won’t go in his closet now.


----------



## Kramweil

Ko: SH Island somewhere in South East Asia
&
Iva-Italis: NH Island somewhere in Oceania


----------



## S.J.

Rhonda gave me her photo today! I love her, she's so lovely! ❤


----------



## USN Peter

Audie moved in recently.










She really likes to do a workout xD


----------



## bestfriendsally

updated  onsen :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

my new fruit orchard... bubbles is the orchard keeper...  :3  i didn't put cherries in cause i don't like cherries...





 the blue hydrengeas


----------



## bestfriendsally

they're .... wild canines? in the bamboo forest :3 *at least they're not entirely out in the rain... :3 *

pompompurin, cinnamonroll & keropii live in there, together :3


----------



## Serabee

I decided to do another photoshoot with a sadly underappreciated villager- this time, Paula!
The sisterly bears are so underrated (after all, the species/personality is such a perfect fit) and Paula, while not as cute as Ursala in my opinion, is so sweet. She's got such a lovely hippie vibe, and I tried to capture her free-spirited aesthetic in my pics. She looks particularly lovely in greens and oranges and blues, and she looks so lovely against the spring colors on my island.
My favorite pic is the sleepy one- how can you not love that one little toof ​


----------



## Lullaboid

I made a shared yard for Chai and Étoile :^)


----------



## Bunnii

I logged on today for the first time in a while and I don't know if this is even the right place but I just wanna share this, my friend drew me and I thought it was super cute and wholesome T^T


----------



## Roxxy

Aaaaaarrrgggg Zipper is back 







Items are surprisingly nice though. Need to play around but I think they look cute


----------



## moonbunny




----------



## bestfriendsally

this is my umbrella design... a basket of towels... it looks bad, doesn't it  







to be honest, i'd rather wait till i can get the actual ratton towel basket...


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
July 13, 2020







More delightful dialogue...


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## oak

Time to bring out the bunny day hat again. It was one of my first favourite items so it felt nice to wear it again a year later!


----------



## bestfriendsally

blanche just taught me a old bunny day saying :3


----------



## Lullaboid

fear...


----------



## bestfriendsally

Lullaboid said:


> View attachment 364643
> fear...



i know... i wish he'd stop following me every direction i walked on the beach he was on...  it makes me feel a little uncomfatable... even though it was my first time meeting him in person...


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Dunquixote

played hide and seek with @xara on my island and an hour later, I found her.  I am a bad seeker and my island is probably the worst place to play hide and seek.


----------



## piske

oak said:


> Time to bring out the bunny day hat again. It was one of my first favourite items so it felt nice to wear it again a year later!
> View attachment 364627


That looks so cute on your character! :3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 28, 2021



Serabee said:


> I decided to do another photoshoot with a sadly underappreciated villager- this time, Paula!
> The sisterly bears are so underrated (after all, the species/personality is such a perfect fit) and Paula, while not as cute as Ursala in my opinion, is so sweet. She's got such a lovely hippie vibe, and I tried to capture her free-spirited aesthetic in my pics. She looks particularly lovely in greens and oranges and blues, and she looks so lovely against the spring colors on my island.
> My favorite pic is the sleepy one- how can you not love that one little toof ​


Ahhh I love Paula I actually have her amiibo! And can I just say that she looks good in everything you chose :0


----------



## Juicydugong

lots of plants!!


----------



## An0nn

I made a library in my witch character's house. 






Spoiler: More witch library pics:











Doesn't seem like very good light for reading. Even so, I had fun setting it up.


----------



## xara

honestly, i hardly ever think to take photos while hanging out with friends but i’m grateful that i managed to take at least one while hanging out with @Dunquixote yesterday. 




look how happy sherb looks. 




i was just trying to catch a black bass-


----------



## pocky

im really proud of this new corner of my island, here are some screenshots! (last two are with filters)


----------



## Plume

I love the sanrio clothes so much. ; ;


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my penny storage room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i might or might not be running out of room in here... on the floor, anyway...


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’m so glad I was finally able to invite Toby to my island.
Don’t know if this is just basic campsite dialogue, but I loved his reference to -lese lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

My Easter Experiment: Will a visiting NPC fall into a buried pitfall?This might take a long time but I'm willing to wait to find the answer.




Me and The Wart were having a staring contest with K.K. Slider.He who flinches first loses and has to give Nate his daily sponge bath for a week.




Get out yer sponge,K.K.




Aw geez,we have to call the game.There's an elephant sleeping on second base.


----------



## Sara?

Kramweil said:


> Ko: SH Island somewhere in South East Asia
> &
> Iva-Italis: NH Island somewhere in Oceania


Love it, so refreshing and different ! Lots of personality 


Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 364816
> My Easter Experiment: Will a visiting NPC fall into a buried pitfall?This might take a long time but I'm willing to wait to find the answer.
> 
> View attachment 364817
> Me and The Wart were having a staring contest with K.K. Slider.He who flinches first loses and has to give Nate his daily sponge bath for a week.
> 
> View attachment 364818
> Get out yer sponge,K.K.
> 
> View attachment 364820
> Aw geez,we have to call the game.There's an elephant sleeping on second base.




hahaha , thats interesting! I cant believe how i did not try this out sooner, Do let us know if he fell in the pitfall


----------



## Furrton

Licorice said:


> Violet tried to give Cesar this monstrosity today and I told him it looked bad. Hopefully it won’t go in his closet now.


Oh, you know it will!! 
They did the same thing to Lionel...gave him a purple gardening outfit with elbow pads. It's been in his house ever since.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i'm thinking about taking down this area... keyword: thinking.....        it's my beach relaxing area *based on the beach part of the cardcaptors epsiode: the cave*


i mean, i could be doing something with that part of the area...








  & i'm already working on an area that i wanted to do...

well, i did want to do this area... but....


----------



## CuriousCharli

A little Nap in the woods.




I moved both our houses deep in the woods and made a place we could hang out and eat food together, kinda like tea party except it's Mrs Panda's birthday party. Friends still visit us and we welcome them to join us, afterall, theres cake to go around.




Finally finished my favourite place <3
Fun Fact: The stone stools were the first thing I ever made in the game and they haven't moved from this spot ever since.






Aurora in the campsite and I couldn't help take a picture since it looked like she was camping.



Lobo's cozy little nook right by his house.


----------



## bestfriendsally

look what just happened!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Judy is worried about everyone having to deal with the eggs on their islands:


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my penny storage room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sadly, i'm close to running out of room on the floor ... what do i do?!

i'm fine for the walls at the moment, though :3


also at 10:54 pm, i remembered that she doesn't want a ironwood kitchenette... does anyone want it?


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my penny storage room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sadly, i'm close to running out of room on the floor ... what do i do?!

i'm fine for the walls at the moment, though :3


also at 10:54 pm, i remembered that she doesn't want a ironwood kitchenette... does anyone want it?


----------



## bestfriendsally

Juicydugong said:


> lots of plants!!



what kind of plants?


----------



## USN Peter

His expression though


----------



## naho_orange07

Home sweet home ❤


----------



## VanitasFan26

USN Peter said:


> View attachment 364889
> View attachment 364890
> View attachment 364891
> His expression though


(slow clap) very original sherb....very original....


----------



## Etown20

Molly was wearing a custom design today and even managed to pair it with a matching bandana. Good job Molly.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i made marina a veranda, for reading, when she wants too :3

my first major cliff construction thing.. almost down... all it needs is a custom rug & a incline :3... which one would look best, i wonder?


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of marina's new library verenda :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with a new rug :3  

now to put a incline in :3  but which one, i wonder?


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my penny storage room... although, i don't think i'll be able to put anything else big or small on the floor now...  the walls however, i'll be able to






what am i gonna do?!


----------



## HappyTails

Who dat?


----------



## bestfriendsally

look! ^^







but then she said: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, that's not my fault, isabelle... i don't have much storage.. & i'm not going to sell what i don't need to...


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 10:11 pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




such a great shot :3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021

update of my penny storage spot, aka my penny storage room 0.2 :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Post automatically merged: Mar 30, 2021

update of my penny storage spot, aka my penny storage room 0.2       :3     






 *if i have to, i'll drop everything off myself, when i can, when i play as her*


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my penny storage room


----------



## ForgottenT

*Some things I've been working on recently.*


----------



## shiniki

Audie heard right!  ❤


----------



## LittleMissPanda

The queen and I welcome you to Cherry Bridge! Happy Spring, everyone! ​




Sunsets atop Mushroom Hill are magical indeed~ (Soot Sprite designs NOT by me )​



I call this one "Rainy Day Serenade"​



Grow, little sprouts, grow~ (Totoro designs by me ^-^)​



Introducing...  Kerokero-Pond!  Aaah, I feel right at home!~​



Caught this little Wooly binging her favorite show, "Whose Fruit is it, Anyway?"​



My new favorite smell~​



While Tucker's takin' a midday snooze, I'm daydreamin' of all those eggs...​



"May I have one of your eggs, Mr. Leafy Buns?" (I love the topiary sooo much ^-^ please Nintendo add MORE)​


----------



## xara

LittleMissPanda said:


> The queen and I welcome you to Cherry Bridge! Happy Spring, everyone! ​View attachment 365111
> 
> Sunsets atop Mushroom Hill are magical indeed~ (Soot Sprite designs NOT by me )​View attachment 365112
> 
> I call this one "Rainy Day Serenade"​View attachment 365113
> 
> Grow, little sprouts, grow~ (Totoro designs by me ^-^)​View attachment 365114
> 
> Introducing...  Kerokero-Pond!  Aaah, I feel right at home!~​View attachment 365115
> 
> Caught this little Wooly binging her favorite show, "Whose Fruit is it, Anyway?"​View attachment 365116
> 
> My new favorite smell~​View attachment 365117
> 
> While Tucker's takin' a midday snooze, I'm daydreamin' of all those eggs...​View attachment 365118
> 
> "May I have one of your eggs, Mr. Leafy Buns?" (I love the topiary sooo much ^-^ please Nintendo add MORE)​View attachment 365119



such gorgeous shots!! :’o and the last one is so creative!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

xara said:


> such gorgeous shots!! :’o and the last one is so creative!


ty ty!!  Wouldn't it be amazing to have all kinds of animal topiaries? Squirrels, deer, elephants~ aaah wishful thinking ^-^ <3


----------



## xara

LittleMissPanda said:


> ty ty!!  Wouldn't it be amazing to have all kinds of animal topiaries? Squirrels, deer, elephants~ aaah wishful thinking ^-^ <3



oh god i’d _love_ that. i’d love some more topiaries in general, tbh - especially the tulip one from new leaf!


----------



## Dunquixote

LittleMissPanda said:


> The queen and I welcome you to Cherry Bridge! Happy Spring, everyone! ​View attachment 365111
> 
> Sunsets atop Mushroom Hill are magical indeed~ (Soot Sprite designs NOT by me )​View attachment 365112
> 
> I call this one "Rainy Day Serenade"​View attachment 365113
> 
> Grow, little sprouts, grow~ (Totoro designs by me ^-^)​View attachment 365114
> 
> Introducing...  Kerokero-Pond!  Aaah, I feel right at home!~​View attachment 365115
> 
> Caught this little Wooly binging her favorite show, "Whose Fruit is it, Anyway?"​View attachment 365116
> 
> My new favorite smell~​View attachment 365117
> 
> While Tucker's takin' a midday snooze, I'm daydreamin' of all those eggs...​View attachment 365118
> 
> "May I have one of your eggs, Mr. Leafy Buns?" (I love the topiary sooo much ^-^ please Nintendo add MORE)​View attachment 365119



i still love how you look in that froggy costume.  ahhh so adorable in the sanrio outfits.

I’m loving the new touches you made to your island . I totally agree with @xara. beautiful photos and so creative .


----------



## bestfriendsally

look how much this is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & here's me with not even that much


----------



## Jam86

i finally finished redecorating my basement/bedroom



tbh i didn't really have a plan, i just threw in some sanrio and pink stuff and i'm so happy with how it turned out


----------



## bestfriendsally

NeighborNoon said:


> Adding vegetation and plants in would be pretty. The decorative rocks could be an easy way to make it look more detailed while keeping the natural look. I would put some kind of stone tile around, doesn't have to be a lot, but I feel like there's usually some paving so you don't get dirty feet. Maybe some stacked cushions that have been patterned to look like towels? I think it's gonna be very cool regardless~



at 5:23 pm, i popped a balloon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& look what was in it! a rattan towel basket! ^^ thankyou! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i'm gonna put this in my onsen entrance ^^



edit at 5:31 pm -


----------



## 0ni

Image dump time 

Been working on my island a bunch, but decided to take a break and snap a few pics of the finished areas (I use the term 'finished' loosely, I'm sure I'll keep picking away at them...)

I'm particularly happy with this area - despite it being one I threw together in mad panic after taking down a bunch of cliffs. I was struggling with what to do with it for so long but now I think it feels the most chill and easy of all the spots on my island (the irony)




Another mad panic area, the cliffs around these areas were changed like 4 times, I'm still trying to get the hang of decorating and terraforming a more 'natural' looking island - My last island was more suburban before the changes, everything was on a grid pattern using the paths available in the construction tools.




Muffy has the best yard so far - Her dark house is so cool. I should probably do some weeding. Even although I like the overgrown look, it may be a bit overdone in that top corner there lol




My entrance so far - still needs some work on the left hand side. This area has changed a lot and I just... I can't be dealing with it rn




Sauna area - i'm struggling to come up with decorating ideas for all the areas on the beach.




Little pathway area I'm quite happy with now (after a lot of faffin' about with it)




Changed my whole island, but kept the graveyard - priorities




Mandatory tiki bar




Nook's Cranny. With all the trash bags and junk sitting about this area it really screams 'island goals'   




My alt characters house - which looks better than my mains house. My main character lives in a desolate area of land with some rocks, weeds, and junk dotted about. It's a bit sad, but very fitting. Thinking of turning this house into a tavern.





That's what I got so far - still a lot of decorating and stuff to do. But i'm a bit burnt out rn so need to take a break from it for a bit lol

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021



Jam86 said:


> i finally finished redecorating my basement/bedroom
> View attachment 365212
> tbh i didn't really have a plan, i just threw in some sanrio and pink stuff and i'm so happy with how it turned out


agh this is adorable and looks so soooffffttt 

love what you did with the simple panels, too - It looks amazing


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 5:47 pm, i planted my new bamboo shoot here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let's see if it grows :3

	Post automatically merged: Mar 31, 2021






 i adjusted my bamboo benchs *that* Roxxy made for me :3 **


----------



## Sheep Villager

My favourite NPC is here which called for a picture.

 He spawned next to Wendys house which kind of matched colouring wise so after banishing Wendy from her own porch I took these shots.
Yes, on my island you have to put up with clowns and mascot rabbits invading your porch at night. What of it?


----------



## Rajescrossing

Today I got Julia’s photo now waiting for Mepal s photo . I also gave bunny day wreath to my all villagers and 
They all decorated on their door, looks so beautiful and so happy to see that.  I gave it today to Julia and received her photo


----------



## Nunnafinga

I think the red car or the black car will win.




There's The Headless Hunt but there's also The Headless Hockey Game.




Part of my impressive collection of hockey sweaters.




Miss Felicity had a birthday yesterday.A squirrel dressed like Elton John was the official guest.


----------



## Dunquixote

I just stopped by Magicant to drop off something for @LittleMissPanda and to sightsee a little.  



Spoiler: Behold, the magnificent Hunky Robber of the hunky robber sunfish cult 

















I seriously love what you’ve done to your island, Panda. Thanks for letting me walk around . I have been hanging with @Pyoopi and she has introduced me to the fun of being silly, including using this qr design and stuffing my pockets with fish (which I forgot to bring).  enjoy your shark model


----------



## Queenno

It's been quite some time I didn't share some screenshots of my villagers. Here's a few:
Diana loves the first outfit I gifted her, she's so cute, she's wearing it all the time!



Apple sunbathing:



Flo, not helping at all...



Fancy Papi:



A beautiful rainbow:



Is Poncho jealous of my new friend Raymond? Probably haha:



I'm wondering what did Mitzi discover...





Spoiler: I tried to create some posters


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Dunquixote said:


> I just stopped by Magicant to drop off something for @LittleMissPanda and to sightsee a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Behold, the magnificent Hunky Robber of the hunky robber sunfish cult
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365278View attachment 365279View attachment 365280View attachment 365281View attachment 365282
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously love what you’ve done to your island, Panda. Thanks for letting me walk around . I have been hanging with @Pyoopi and she has introduced me to the fun of being silly, including using this qr design and stuffing my pockets with fish (which I forgot to bring).  enjoy your shark model ❤


I love this so much! A silly yet hunky robber roaming from island to island ^-^ this is cute~


----------



## piske

Dunquixote said:


> I just stopped by Magicant to drop off something for @LittleMissPanda and to sightsee a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Behold, the magnificent Hunky Robber of the hunky robber sunfish cult
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 365278View attachment 365279View attachment 365280View attachment 365281View attachment 365282
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously love what you’ve done to your island, Panda. Thanks for letting me walk around . I have been hanging with @Pyoopi and she has introduced me to the fun of being silly, including using this qr design and stuffing my pockets with fish (which I forgot to bring).  enjoy your shark model ❤



"Hot Felon" but make it Animal Crossing   

Also love the little islands with the star fragments!


----------



## mnk907

Kinda sorta some forced perspective with the bridge and pagoda.


----------



## Pyoopi

I have also made a custom cut-out standee. It celebrates Pompompurin, the best Sanrio character.


----------



## Holla

I finally had some friends over since the Sanrio/Standee update for a belated birthday celebration. This is probably my favourite moment.

May I present to you the “Cursed Scouts”


----------



## Yanrima~

finally made use of the small space beside Mitzi’s house.




decided to place trees on the square!


----------



## Cloudandshade

I'm just so happy to have cherry blossoms back


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Jam86

i completed my new campsite area 


i might still add to it in the future since there's still a lot of empty space but it's done for now lol
i also made an ice cream truck, which turned out super cute


----------



## Kramweil

Been working on my Polynesian island this week...


----------



## bestfriendsally

by buying 5 forsythia's today,














 hurray! ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally

little goldfish, she has a friend now :3


----------



## piske

Canberra, are you ok 



Spoiler


----------



## bestfriendsally

i popped a balloon... which gave me a bbq

& when i bring it out to have a look at it, you know what bubbles does? this -
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i didn't bring it out for you to smell it, bubbles (lol)


----------



## heythereimhenri

So happy to experience the Sakura blossoms for the first time! I've been looking forward to this moment since I got the game in May.


----------



## Minou

Although I can't experience cherry blossom viewing IRL with how the situation is currently, I am happy I can at least experience it virtually thanks to AC! <3


----------



## mnk907

Minou said:


> Although I can't experience cherry blossom viewing IRL with how the situation is currently, I am happy I can at least experience it virtually thanks to AC! <3


That's such an adorable little secret tea grove.


----------



## Minou

mnk907 said:


> That's such an adorable little secret tea grove.


Thank you so much for the lovely comment!


----------



## Nooblord

Octavian was lookin’ spiffy wandering around my property, had to take a pic with him. Looks like he’s about to board his yacht.




Late night chats at the park with Tammy




I... need to witness this...




I don’t remember if she was talking about something she saw on tv or a dream she had, but it was about a grumpy male fairy that lived in a kitchen.




The view of the sunset at Shelly-Ann’s




Pickin’ some peaches.


----------



## The Pennifer

I just love this picture of my character LuluBelle because it epitomizes everything about what my main Animal Crossing character has always been about ... stormy rain, barred knifejaw, fishing on the beach (The only missing detail is that I should be wearing Gracie Grace zebra stripes!)


----------



## Moonlight.

she looks so cute with the glasses + the pompompurin outfit


----------



## Dunquixote

These aren’t my best creations, but I still had fun making them. 

I call this “The Last Chronicles of a Tangy Tormenter”: dedicated to @NefariousKing. Please note that this is a joke between us since something related to Tangy happened in the Woods during Halloweaster. Been joking with him and others about it.  

I like playing with filters and taking pictures with the lights off; the last picture in each set shows what the room looks like with the lights on. The first design was just a relatively quick one. 



Spoiler: Part 1: Caught in the Act



One day, a notorious mobster by the name of Soness decided to take a huge gamble by investing these rare orange seeds that had been sold to him by a shady merchant. The merchant told him if he planted it in the soil in this one particular jungle where lava fields ran rampant, the tree would produce oranges that would later grow into Tangys. Some of Soness mobster allies apparently were seeking to quickly expand their island and have more inhabitants and coincidentally were looking for Tangys, so Soness found this to be a fantastic opportunity to make a profit.

Unfortunately, Tangy the First had a large spy network who caught wind of Soness’s plans and quickly tracked him down.













Spoiler: Part Two: Farewell to the Mobster?



The battle between the Mobster and Tangy’s masked allies was fierce. The mages summoned demonic beasts and unleashed them on the Soness. Soness fought valiantly, but sometime during the battle, he vanished and all the remained was his hat, belongings and iron pipe. 

Tangy decided to hold a funeral procession to lure out Soness’s allies and villagers. The funeral was quite tearful. Unbeknownst to the villagers, there was something not right behind the seens, lurking in the shadows. 

To be continued... (maybe)











Special Guests: the Agarthians from FE3H, Hubert and an alternate Death Knight (I added him last minute using one of my characters and didn’t feel like logging off to change his appearance).

Sorry if my short story attempt was bad. Since there was really only one picture, I thought it would help if I added something to give an idea what was going on in the room.


----------



## Nefarious

Dunquixote said:


> These aren’t my best creations, but I still had fun making them.
> 
> I call this “The Last Chronicles of a Tangy Tormenter”: dedicated to @NefariousKing. Please note that this is a joke between us since something related to Tangy happened in the Woods during Halloweaster. Been joking with him and others about it.
> 
> I like playing with filters and taking pictures with the lights off; the last picture in each set shows what the room looks like with the lights on. The first design was just a relatively quick one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Part 1: Caught in the Act
> 
> 
> 
> One day, a notorious mobster by the name of Soness decided to take a huge gamble by investing these rare orange seeds that had been sold to him by a shady merchant. The merchant told him if he planted it in the soil in this one particular jungle where lava fields ran rampant, the tree would produce oranges that would later grow into Tangys. Some of Soness mobster allies apparently were seeking to quickly expand their island and have more inhabitants and coincidentally were looking for Tangys, so Soness found this to be a fantastic opportunity to make a profit.
> 
> Unfortunately, Tangy the First had a large spy network who caught wind of Soness’s plans and quickly tracked him down.
> View attachment 365600
> View attachment 365601View attachment 365602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Part Two: Farewell to the Mobster?
> 
> 
> 
> The battle between the Mobster and Tangy’s masked allies was fierce. The mages summoned demonic beasts and unleashed them on the Soness. Soness fought valiantly, but sometime during the battle, he vanished and all the remained was his hat, belongings and iron pipe.
> 
> Tangy decided to hold a funeral procession to lure out Soness’s allies and villagers. The funeral was quite tearful. Unbeknownst to the villagers, there was something not right behind the seens, lurking in the shadows.
> 
> To be continued... (maybe)
> 
> View attachment 365603View attachment 365604View attachment 365605
> 
> 
> 
> Special Guests: the Agarthians from FE3H, Hubert and an alternate Death Knight (I added him last minute using one of my characters and didn’t feel like logging off to change his appearance).
> 
> Sorry if my short story attempt was bad. Since there was really only one picture, I thought it would help if I added something to give an idea what was going on in the room.



AAAa, this is so very creative! Love the short story you wrote to go along with each picture. There’s also fun little easter eggs sprinkled throughout that I spotted, like the ever lovely pitfalls and sunfish. 
I really appriciate the detail of using my four favorite villagers, may they not get in the crossfire as I certainly mess with the wrong fruit this time haha 
Love it all!


----------



## Dunquixote

NefariousKing said:


> AAAa, this is so very creative! Love the short story you wrote to go along with each picture. There’s also fun little easter eggs sprinkled throughout that I spotted, like the ever lovely pitfalls and sunfish.
> I really appriciate the detail of using my four favorite villagers, may they not get in the crossfire as I certainly mess with the wrong fruit this time haha
> Love it all!



Thank you so much! I’m so glad that you liked it!  I had a lot of fun making it. Your egg design really helped motivate me to play around some more with harv’s studio’s rooms . And it reminded of the the fun times in the woods, so of course I had to poke at you a little .


----------



## bestfriendsally

Minou said:


> Although I can't experience cherry blossom viewing IRL with how the situation is currently, I am happy I can at least experience it virtually thanks to AC! <3



that's so pretty ^^  

i wonder if either me or my oc, penny on her future island, wincrest can make something like that :3


----------



## Minou

bestfriendsally said:


> that's so pretty ^^
> 
> i wonder if either me or my oc, penny on her future island, wincrest can make something like that :3


Thank you  
When I started out I never thought I can achieve what I've done. It takes trial and error but eventually you should be able to do something that satisfies you as well.


----------



## mnk907

Drago salivating at the thought of having this whole cake all to himself (while also holding a donut of course).


----------



## Licorice

My poor baby


----------



## Tartarus

Today is Cashmere's birthday!





Someone dropped a bunch of cash in front of her house, lol.


----------



## naho_orange07

I really like how my main room turned out


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at this!! 






i was really suprised by that  maybe the skies knew that it was my birthday yesterday?


it had the golden slingshot diy


----------



## Nunnafinga

_When Cameron was in Egypt's land.......let my Cameron go........













_
Through just plain dumb luck I have all eight of the villagers that are new for New Horizons on my islands.I thought I'd wind up liking half of them enough to keep them around but I've kept all of 'em.They're all random move-ins,campers and Nook Islanders except for Cyd whom I adopted from a generous TBT member a while back.


----------



## CylieDanny

My rainbow boys, and me celebrating our isle's color!



Then a nice dinner with my boys afterwards. Basically my isle in a nutshell right there ♡♡


----------



## Lilyacre

Happy hoppy bunny day from Lilyacre Island! We had a delicious picnic with lots of chocolate and cake!!


----------



## S.J.

Zipper started by making  a great an interesting first impression. He made sure to convince me he was, in fact, a bunny.









And continued that charm, throughout the day.




Zipper distracts me from a REAL balloon. Hmm...









Some cute interactions with the villagers were had. Apparently we all had trouble collecting water eggs. Some villagers looked more ridiculous than others... (I will save Louie the shame).









Notice Zipper has continued to lurk from afar.

Finishing all the tasks assigned, I left for the rest of the day.

Upon return this evening, there was some obvious concern that Zipper had continued his hopping from side to side with the same energy and gusto with which he started at 6 am when we first encountered.





(We're SURE he's a bunny?)

And just like that, Bunny Day comes to a close. I dunno guys, a solid day. Not bad I think. Not too time consuming, still fun, and now I understand what all the Zipper fuss is about!


----------



## Rosch

Did anyone else get these dialogue?
















Spoiler



*I edited these. Fufufufufu


----------



## Sophie23

Jam86 said:


> i completed my new campsite area View attachment 365398
> i might still add to it in the future since there's still a lot of empty space but it's done for now lol
> i also made an ice cream truck, which turned out super cute
> View attachment 365399


Hi! Can I have the code for the ice cream truck please? It’s lovely


----------



## Jam86

MayorSophie23 said:


> Hi! Can I have the code for the ice cream truck please? It’s lovely ☺


hii, ty ^-^
it's not my design but i still had the code saved it's MA-9290-8329-0405


----------



## Sophie23

O


Jam86 said:


> hii, ty ^-^
> it's not my design but i still had the code saved it's MA-9290-8329-0405


Oh okay, tysm


----------



## bestfriendsally

here's me as my oc, penny... wondering something ^^


 that style of mouth is so cute ^^


----------



## CylieDanny

Hi! Ive noticed in some of your posts, your having trouble with storage! I have a few tips for you, if Your still having trouble 


bestfriendsally said:


> here's me as my oc, penny... wondering something ^^
> View attachment 366122 that style of mouth is so cute ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> Hi! Ive noticed in some of your posts, your having trouble with storage! I have a few tips for you, if Your still having trouble



sure :3 

though, it's just a matter of paying off my loan, right? :3


----------



## CylieDanny

So! I have had that issue before,  and honestly its tedious, but here are a few ideas that helped me

1: give your villagers your items you dont use!

Theres a very low chance that they'll not like what you give them, and it will gain friendship and further you for a photo! I was looking through my storage, found a bottle ship, didnt know what to do with it, gave it to Bruce who turned out to really love it

"Oh a set of dinner ware, Im not really fishing, or close to making a kitchen, but you know who would teally like this! Lopez!"

I gave Marshal a coffee grinder, and he gave me his photo
So you give them an item, and they'll take it. Great minor way to raise friendship with your villagers too

Plus they do the same, and sometimes gift you things they dont use, and say you can sell it. So dont feel guilty about selling it.

--
2: Think hard if your really gonna use this item

Works great for clothes, and something that helps. While your going through them, think hard if your gonna ever use it. Like if you see a silk top, that you don't really use, if you dont well you could probably sell it, or give it away

"I really like this top, but never use it" maybe sell it so you can make room for clothes, or items you would wear. Another tip that worked for me, but only works if you have a wand. Make wand outfits, because then the clothes are no longer in your storage. Which is what I use, though I barely change my outfit. I do have several other outfits registered, and they don't take up space now.

--
3: you can re-buy it

Its handy, because if you later need, or want an item you got rid of, you can purchase it again for the selling price. I honestly recommend keeping the expensive things that you wanna use, but smaller items, or cheap items you can just buy back.

So if you get rid of a Paper Tiger, and regreted it, you can always buy it again. Which is pretty handy to know, and you can get it in the exact color too.
--
Maybe these tips will help you  Storage can be a real challenge. Most of my storage iis building material. but keeping those in mind, might help you!


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> So! I have had that issue before,  and honestly its tedious, but here are a few ideas that helped me
> 
> 1: give your villagers your items you dont use!
> 
> Theres a very low chance that they'll not like what you give them, and it will gain friendship and further you for a photo! I was looking through my storage, found a bottle ship, didnt know what to do with it, gave it to Bruce who turned out to really love it
> 
> "Oh a set of dinner ware, Im not really fishing, or close to making a kitchen, but you know who would teally like this! Lopez!"
> 
> I gave Marshal a coffee grinder, and he gave me his photo
> So you give them an item, and they'll take it. Great minor way to raise friendship with your villagers too
> 
> Plus they do the same, and sometimes gift you things they dont use, and say you can sell it. So dont feel guilty about selling it.
> --
> 2: Think hard if your really gonna use this item
> 
> Works great for clothes, and something that helps. While your going through clothes, think hard if your gonna ever use it. Like if you see a silk top, that youdont really use, if you dont well you could probably sell it, or give it away
> 
> "I really like this top, but never use it" maybe sell it so you can make room for clothes, or items you would wear. Another tip that worked for me, but only works if you have a wand. Make wand outfits, because then the clothes are no longer in your storage. Which is what I use, though I barely change my outfit. I do have several other outfits registered, and they don't take up space now.
> --
> 3: you can re-buy it
> 
> Its handy, because if you later need, or want an item you got rid of, you can purchase it again for the selling price. I honestly recommend keeping the expensive that you wanna use, but smaller items, or cheap items you can just buy back.
> 
> So if you get rid of a Paper Tiger, and regreted it, you can always buy it again. Which is pretty handy to know, and you can get it in the exact color too.
> --
> Maybe these tips will help you  Storage can be a real challenge, but keeping those in mimd, might help you!



thankyou :3

that reminds me... on biff's last birthday, i gave him my yellow sport tee *i forget the name of it* from my storage, cause i wasn't gonna wear it :3


----------



## CylieDanny

bestfriendsally said:


> thankyou :3
> 
> that reminds me... on biff's last birthday, i gave him my yellow sport tee *i forget the name of it* from my storage, cause i wasn't gonna wear it :3


Your welcome, hopefully that helps you a bit  

Thats good! Im sure he liked it.


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> Your welcome, hopefully that helps you a bit
> 
> Thats good! Im sure he liked it.


i remember now... it was my yellow  soccer-uniform top that i gave him :3  & yes, i think he did :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> So! I have had that issue before,  and honestly its tedious, but here are a few ideas that helped me
> 
> 1: give your villagers your items you dont use!
> 
> Theres a very low chance that they'll not like what you give them, and it will gain friendship and further you for a photo! I was looking through my storage, found a bottle ship, didnt know what to do with it, gave it to Bruce who turned out to really love it
> 
> "Oh a set of dinner ware, Im not really fishing, or close to making a kitchen, but you know who would teally like this! Lopez!"
> 
> I gave Marshal a coffee grinder, and he gave me his photo
> So you give them an item, and they'll take it. Great minor way to raise friendship with your villagers too
> 
> Plus they do the same, and sometimes gift you things they dont use, and say you can sell it. So dont feel guilty about selling it.
> 
> --
> 2: Think hard if your really gonna use this item
> 
> Works great for clothes, and something that helps. While your going through them, think hard if your gonna ever use it. Like if you see a silk top, that you don't really use, if you dont well you could probably sell it, or give it away
> 
> "I really like this top, but never use it" maybe sell it so you can make room for clothes, or items you would wear. Another tip that worked for me, but only works if you have a wand. Make wand outfits, because then the clothes are no longer in your storage. Which is what I use, though I barely change my outfit. I do have several other outfits registered, and they don't take up space now.
> 
> --
> 3: you can re-buy it
> 
> Its handy, because if you later need, or want an item you got rid of, you can purchase it again for the selling price. I honestly recommend keeping the expensive things that you wanna use, but smaller items, or cheap items you can just buy back.
> 
> So if you get rid of a Paper Tiger, and regreted it, you can always buy it again. Which is pretty handy to know, and you can get it in the exact color too.
> --
> Maybe these tips will help you  Storage can be a real challenge. Most of my storage iis building material. but keeping those in mind, might help you!



i never even thought about getting their photos...


----------



## CylieDanny

bestfriendsally said:


> i never even thought about getting their photos...


Their pretty rewarding to have,  because it basically means your at the highest friendship, and think of you as their best friend. 

Plus is pretty cute to have a photo. I only have two so far,


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> Their pretty rewarding to have,  because it basically means your at the highest friendship, and think of you as their best friend.
> 
> Plus is pretty cute to have a photo. I only have two so far,



i'm going to work on trying to get some then :3

although, i plan to move out mira, biff, bubbles & julian sometime... to have pashmina, marshal, lobo & rudy...


that leaves just marina, blanche, sally, poppy, jakey & ketchup to get photo's from :3

plus, sally & ketchup were my best friends, in WW, so there's that ^^


----------



## HappyTails

Messin' with Zipper. XD





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bestfriendsally

HappyTails said:


> Messin' with Zipper. XD
> 
> View attachment 366139


xD

i wish i could do that ^^... i don't have anymore room in the sd card for that, though....


----------



## mnk907

Even on a holiday, my jock bros need to get their laps in.





Also caught Chai in her Bunny Day outfit.


----------



## piske

Inadvertently cosplaying as Louise Belcher 





	Post automatically merged: Apr 4, 2021



mnk907 said:


> Even on a holiday, my jock bros need to get their laps in.
> View attachment 366145
> 
> Also caught Chai in her Bunny Day outfit.
> View attachment 366146


Can’t skip leg day, bro!


----------



## CylieDanny

bestfriendsally said:


> i'm going to work on trying to get some then :3
> 
> although, i plan to move out mira, biff, bubbles & julian sometime... to have pashmina, marshal, lobo & rudy...
> 
> 
> that leaves just marina, blanche, sally, poppy, jakey & ketchup to get photo's from :3
> 
> plus, sally & ketchup were my best friends, in WW, so there's that ^^


Awesome! Have fun getting them!


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> Awesome! Have fun getting them!



i have pashimina, marshal, lobo & rudy's amiibo's, i mean :3


----------



## CylieDanny

bestfriendsally said:


> i have pashima, marshal, lobo & rudy's amiibo's, i mean :3


Oh, I meant getting the photos, have fun getting those!


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> Oh, I meant getting the photos, have fun getting those!



oh :3


thanks :3


----------



## Etown20

Last year on Halloween I took a photo with Lolly by my entrance and now it's a holiday tradition


----------



## Licorice

Pictures from my island’s 2021 prom 


Spoiler



Prom king and queen. (Aka me and cesar)







DJ Tex hosted the event.




Jambette and her date Tad.




Rocco and his date are heavy with the pda.




Tearing it up on the dancefloor.




Deli breathing all over the food.


----------



## piske

Dessert night with the girls!


----------



## bestfriendsally

sally's doing yoga ^^


----------



## Seelie

Finished amiiboing in the last of the new squad and set them up in a hipster dessert cafe to socialize.


----------



## Starboard

I love how the water glows pink at sunset!


----------



## bestfriendsally

screenshots of me as my oc, penny doing the reactions that i have so far :3 *it's a kind of a demo... to see how she looks doing them... & i'd say she looks ... adorable ^^      *







greetings                                                                                                      




disagreement





pleased                                                                                                              




happiness





joy                                                                                                               




glee





laughter                                                                                                        




delight





apologetic                                                                                                      




curiosity





surprise                                                                                                                  




mistaken





bashfulness                                                                                                  




sleepy





dozing                                                                                                           




sadness





intense                                                                                                             




aggravation





cold chill                                                                                                     




   fearful





sit down                                                                                                          




wave goodbye





take a picture                                  









sniff sniff                                                                                                      




work out





yoga                                                                                                             




here you go





excited                                                                                                           




ta-da









i think i'll be doing all of the reactions :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> So! I have had that issue before,  and honestly its tedious, but here are a few ideas that helped me
> 
> 1: give your villagers your items you dont use!
> 
> Theres a very low chance that they'll not like what you give them, and it will gain friendship and further you for a photo! I was looking through my storage, found a bottle ship, didnt know what to do with it, gave it to Bruce who turned out to really love it
> 
> "Oh a set of dinner ware, Im not really fishing, or close to making a kitchen, but you know who would teally like this! Lopez!"
> 
> I gave Marshal a coffee grinder, and he gave me his photo
> So you give them an item, and they'll take it. Great minor way to raise friendship with your villagers too
> 
> Plus they do the same, and sometimes gift you things they dont use, and say you can sell it. So dont feel guilty about selling it.
> 
> --
> 2: Think hard if your really gonna use this item
> 
> Works great for clothes, and something that helps. While your going through them, think hard if your gonna ever use it. Like if you see a silk top, that you don't really use, if you dont well you could probably sell it, or give it away
> 
> "I really like this top, but never use it" maybe sell it so you can make room for clothes, or items you would wear. Another tip that worked for me, but only works if you have a wand. Make wand outfits, because then the clothes are no longer in your storage. Which is what I use, though I barely change my outfit. I do have several other outfits registered, and they don't take up space now.
> 
> --
> 3: you can re-buy it
> 
> Its handy, because if you later need, or want an item you got rid of, you can purchase it again for the selling price. I honestly recommend keeping the expensive things that you wanna use, but smaller items, or cheap items you can just buy back.
> 
> So if you get rid of a Paper Tiger, and regreted it, you can always buy it again. Which is pretty handy to know, and you can get it in the exact color too.
> --
> Maybe these tips will help you  Storage can be a real challenge. Most of my storage iis building material. but keeping those in mind, might help you!



well, i have a balloon hat... & i'm certainly NOT going to be wearing that... it's so tacky (lol)... i can rebuy it if i reeeealy wanted to... but i'm not

who'd like that out of my villagers, i wonder?  

i aslo have a pink suit of lights, a pirate outfit *but i checked and i can't rebuy that*, 2 jockey uniforms, a power suit, a racing outfit, a instant-muscles suit, a hot-dog costume, a baseball uniform... things of that sort..


----------



## DinosaurDumpster

hmm, must be a glitch or something.


----------



## Seelie

There's not many parts of the island that are done, but I've caught some cute pictures of my villagers in them! 




Lily and Henry hanging out on a beach. 




Maddie at the campsite.









Everybody enjoying the orchards!


----------



## ForgottenT

*Made this museum flower garden today








*​


----------



## YueClemes

My birthday boy - Beau xD


----------



## Pyoopi




----------



## S.J.

Seelie said:


> There's not many parts of the island that are done, but I've caught some cute pictures of my villagers in them!
> 
> View attachment 366544
> Lily and Henry hanging out on a beach.
> 
> View attachment 366545
> Maddie at the campsite.
> 
> View attachment 366546
> View attachment 366547View attachment 366548
> Everybody enjoying the orchards!


Lily and Henry looking so sweet in that first pic!


----------



## S.J.

Me celebrating Agnes (original villager) finally getting rid of her sleeping bag (spoiler, it was my fault all along).


----------



## VanitasFan26

This pic is like 8 months old, but this is when I put posters and photos of the villagers who used to live on my island.  They maybe no longer live here but they will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
July 14, 2020




*Someone* was in the campsite that she didn't like! (I can't remember who it was, though. )


----------



## OiGuessWho

Been redoing bits of my island using the increased amount of designs, and I decided to redo my bathroom. My home design scheme could be described as 'Neopolitan'-ish, browns, pinks, whites, and a bit of black. My old design was a bit too bright with pinks and blues, and I felt it clashed. Old Screenshot:



Here is the new setup! Eastern style. I love me some Cherry Blossom stuff. Check it:



What do you think?


----------



## Yanrima~

a couple of exterior revamps:
museum courtyard



Raymond’s house


----------



## amylsp

I love when the game gives us the opportunity to sit and hang out with the villagers!

Carmen...




Pietro...




Roscoe, Tarot and a sandwich...




Sleepy chess with Bill...




More sleepy Bill...


----------



## Airysuit

Cherry blossom season in Creyal


----------



## Psicat

I updated my little Stardew Valley inspired island today.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my new bedroom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 those clothes will stay on the walls, until i can get them into my wardrobe... aka, get more storage, after i upgrade with my last room


upgrade of living room

before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








updated kitchen... although, it still needs work


----------



## CylieDanny

bestfriendsally said:


> well, i have a balloon hat... & i'm certainly NOT going to be wearing that... it's so tacky (lol)... i can rebuy it if i reeeealy wanted to... but i'm not
> 
> who'd like that out of my villagers, i wonder?
> 
> i aslo have a pink suit of lights, a pirate outfit *but i checked and i can't rebuy that*, 2 jockey uniforms, a power suit, a racing outfit, a instant-muscles suit, a hot-dog costume, a baseball uniform... things of that sort..


I give goofy clothes to Kid cat, cause he wants to be a hero, and just lives the costumes in general.  Id say lazy, but also depends on what you think they'd like. But honestly Kid cat's always getting gifts from pretty much all my other guys, so he gets fruit

I usually stick to color schemes! Glad you made space!

Sporty wear jock or if its like a jacket a smug or Peppy would like it. My smug boys do,


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> I give goofy clothes to Kid cat, cause he wants to be a hero, and just lives the costumes in general.  Id say lazy, but also depends on what you think they'd like. But honestly Kid cat's always getting gifts from pretty much all my other guys, so he gets fruit
> 
> I usually stick to color schemes! Glad you made space!
> 
> Sporty wear jock or if its like a jacket a smug or Peppy would like it. My smug boys do,



my house has a bedroom now, so i have a lot more space now :3

one more room to get... then i can max out my storage ^^



also, thanks for the ideas :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

hi, sally :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my living room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i love it now that it's a lot cleaner... i can walk around it more easier ^^


----------



## Agaphea23

_  Celeste Appreciation_​Looking through my gallery, I found I had many pictures of her so I'm just going to put them up here.




*Aphrodite:*. _Well, this is an upgrade.  I guess you can say I have scaled my way up the river._
*Olympus: *[ painful groans]
*Aphrodite:  *_Oh it wasn't that bad, just go with the flow on this one_
*Olympus:* ........
*Aphrodite:* 





....what did he do to convince....Oh...right 







I noticed on my island, these two friends always visit together. Wherever Sahara is 3/5 Celeste will be there.



> _*A bosom friend afar brings distant land near - chinese proverb*_







_



*Be humble for you are made of earth, be noble for you are made of stars - Serbian*

Click to expand...

_




 









_                      So Photogenic

_




_    If you don’t scale the mountain, you can’t view the plain.- Chinese proverb_
*



			Sometimes you wonder how you got on this mountain. But sometimes you wonder, “How will I get off?” ~ Joan Manley
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Berrymia

Here’s a few current pictures of my island!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Gala: Did you do dat thing?
Foop: Uh,the first thing or the second thing?
Gala:The foist thing.
Foop: Yeah,I did that thing.
Gala: Ok,take dat suitcase fulla cash.
Foop: Alright but....ya know,we coulda just moved Raymond to another island.




Gee,thanks.There is nothing more gratifying than the gift of a cone.







Um,yeah......well,that foosball table is kinda fancy.


----------



## USN Peter




----------



## Licorice

Who gave Tad permission to be this cute???


----------



## TaylaJade

Happy Birthday to the sweetest villager ever and the queen of my island, Stella!!


----------



## Dunquixote

So I messed up when I had Hornsby as my camper who I really wanted the other day. Didn’t expect to have another villager that I was interested in so soon . 






I never got Graham’s picture, but it was nice that she picked graham right away and i didn’t need to play the game.

At least I have Graham’s amiibo so I can always scan him again (or just buy his picture which I may do ).


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my kitchen


----------



## Dunquixote

This has got to be the worst nickname suggestion that I’ve gotten so far . 

I’m Professor Pie, one of the seven warlords of the sea!


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 10:58 pm, i saw mira & marina talking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 that, i don't usually say... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 yes, i am... reality check, mira... we were never a team.... 
me, sally, ketchup & marina, however... we ARE a team ^^


----------



## neoqueenserenity

I've been hoarding some screenshots.





Everyone needs a selfie on a beach.




and Colton needs his photo taken anywhere.




Felicity's birthday was my favorite


----------



## Nefarious

Caught Dobie at the Museum, took a couple of photos. I like how this one is framed, he looks cute staring at the goldfishes.





This filter just makes it look like something out of a romance anime. Just a couple of old boys on a date haha.


----------



## xara

i feel like i’m third wheeling rn.


----------



## Yanrima~

_“The rabbit-like entity of yellow is now eternally sealed in the temple that tells history.“_


----------



## Corvusrene

Bella fell asleep holding her phone


----------



## bestfriendsally

doesn't it look like there's a sakura petal on my nose? (lol)


----------



## bestfriendsally

i found the very last fossil today    which means i don't need to worry about the fossils anymore... but i'll sell them instead


----------



## Licorice




----------



## bestfriendsally

i think i've found a bug that blathers seems to like ^^ ... despite his intential & last reaction


----------



## bestfriendsally

on my 4th ticket today.... i thought i was imagining it, but.... I FOUND BAMBOO ISLAND!!!! 






 finally!! 


i'm gonna take every tree there is! *jk... or am i? *







edit at 7:16 pm: i couldn't take home all of them... but i got all of the bamboo shoots & 22 bamboo trees... but it's still a lot ^^


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's funny but my resident jock Dom is rarely out in the plaza working out but my smug and lazy boys are out there pumpin' iron at least once a week.




Smellephant?What kind of juvenile mind would think up a catchphrase like that?.....................it's a me...............




Looks like Judy is about to sing:

_"A pig and a cat sittin' and a-drinkin'
Gettin' all hammered without even thinkin'
Pig's got a belly cat's got some choppers
Drunk and disorderly better call the coppers.._....."

Yeah...Judy's been on a country&western kick lately.


----------



## CylieDanny

I've seen lots of people doing prom night, and I decided to make one too! With all my prom kings, and their partners!

Definitely a night to remember ♡










































♡♡


----------



## Dunquixote

Had fun celebrating Punchy’s birthday with @Moo_Nieu @NefariousKing @Mick @xara 



Spoiler: Punchy Dialogue













I love Punchy.  His enthusiasm and excitement is just so precious





Spoiler: Silly antics with friends






yum! Astronaut boy! 







why every island rep with Tangy should be afraid when Nef comes to visit.




Tangy eater finally experiencing what Tangy experienced in the Woods 



Magic! 



Thanks, friends for hanging out and visiting Punchy


----------



## Mick

To add to the above! 
@Dunquixote @NefariousKing @xara and apparently @Moo_Nieu (I had no idea that was you in-game, hi! )










My little hide and seek spot. The noise of the music on the left and the waterfall on the right was driving me crazy






And here's us working together to trap the host in a corner, as is tradition


----------



## bestfriendsally

my new landbridge... i used imperial fence... does it look any good?


----------



## bestfriendsally

my almost finished bamboo forest :3 still got my new 5 bamboo shoots to plant... i would use them for a bamboo shoot lamp, but i need more then 5.. i want to make more then one..



















edit at 6:14 pm: screw it... i'm gonna use the 5 bamboo shoots to make another bamboo shoot lamp... i have a feeling i'll be getting more bamboo shoots anyway :3


----------



## LoserMom

Making a little bit of progress on my campsite area!


----------



## Serabee

Belated Bunny Day pics! First off, this lovely picture of my islanders celebrating.
Cat is showing off her ensemble to Judy- who seems impressed!
Similarly, Bonbon and Hopkins are loving Bunny's oufit!
Gonzo, meanwhile, couldn't quite handle all the excitement and fell asleep... much to Kitt's amusement!
And, finally, Dom bet Paula he could throw confetti faster then the confetti machine... Paula's not impressed.

And I was going to update my DA for Bunny Day, but realized I have a lot of redecorating to do (Ava is getting a farm because I got her as a random camper and she's the cutest little chickie ever who needs her own farm and now "Bushel and a Peck" is stuck in my head), so instead here are the pics of my Bunny Day decor (in a spoiler 'cause there are four and I don't want my post super long):



Spoiler: Bunny Day Island Decor


----------



## xara

we’re gonna pretend that i’m not posting this a day late LOL but i hung out with @Dunquixote, @Mick, @Moo_Nieu and @NefariousKing yesterday to celebrate punchy’s birthday and the fun that ensued was what you might call chaotic. 

_who needs a tangy cutout standee when you can just shove your face into an ocean sunfish? _




_if you ever find yourself being invited to a birthday party, be prepared for the possibility that you might be the piñata._





Spoiler: or uh,, whatever this is 👁👄👁



........ r u guys okay






_me: *literally being absorbed by an ocean sunfish*
punchy: ok but presents?? _




_violence.........._




_as the night came to a close, we all decided to put our weapons nets away to listen to a k.k. performance._




_sike. _


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> we’re gonna pretend that i’m not posting this a day late LOL but i hung out with @Dunquixote, @Mick, @Moo_Nieu and @NefariousKing yesterday to celebrate punchy’s birthday and the fun that ensued was what you might call chaotic.
> 
> _who needs a tangy cutout standee when you can just shove your face into an ocean sunfish? _
> View attachment 368318
> 
> _if you ever find yourself being invited to a birthday party, be prepared for the possibility that you might be the piñata._
> View attachment 368319
> 
> 
> Spoiler: or uh,, whatever this is 👁👄👁
> 
> 
> 
> ........ r u guys okay
> View attachment 368320
> 
> 
> 
> _me: *literally being absorbed by an ocean sunfish*
> punchy: ok but presents?? _
> View attachment 368322
> 
> _violence.........._
> View attachment 368323
> 
> _as the night came to a close, we all decided to put our weapons nets away to listen to a k.k. performance._
> View attachment 368324
> 
> _sike. _
> View attachment 368325​



Ahhh. I love your comments . Nice one you got of @Mick 

So glad you had fun .


----------



## oak

I gave my second character's house an upgrade inside and outside. It was the starter yellow tent for many months but now it's a fisherman's themed house. There's a few other rooms I didn't show here but I updated my dream address today if anyone wants to see the full renovation.


----------



## Dunquixote

oak said:


> I gave my second character's house an upgrade inside and outside. It was the starter yellow tent for many months but now it's a fisherman's themed house. There's a few other rooms I didn't show here but I updated my dream address today if anyone wants to see the full renovation.
> View attachment 368385
> View attachment 368387
> View attachment 368388



I LOVE this! This is so cute . I will take a look when I have time and message you what I think, but from looking at this, I can tell you put a lot of effort and thought in this. Seriously, that is a huge improvement even though what you had started was nice too, I think this fits the area’s theme much better .


----------



## oak

Dunquixote said:


> I LOVE this! This is so cute . I will take a look when I have time and message you what I think, but from looking at this, I can tell you put a lot of effort and thought in this. Seriously, that is a huge improvement even though what you had started was nice too, I think this fits the area’s theme much better .


Thanks Dun, I got the inspiration from your suggestions in the feedback thread!


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Spoiler: enjoying a meteor shower













Spoiler: did you know my mom plays acnh? 🌞











Spoiler: luv Diana in glasses 🥺


----------



## Mick

xara said:


> Spoiler: or uh,, whatever this is 👁👄👁
> 
> 
> 
> ........ r u guys okay
> View attachment 368320



We were, uh. Having an important meeting? Nothing to see here?


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is another old pic from last year but this is the reason why I dislike Shari. I was going to Assess Fossils and she block my way!


----------



## bestfriendsally

SoraFan23 said:


> This is another old pic from last year but this is the reason why I dislike Shari. I was going to Assess Fossils and she block my way!
> View attachment 368516



how rude! 

sit somewhere else, will you shari?


----------



## AccfSally

SoraFan23 said:


> This is another old pic from last year but this is the reason why I dislike Shari. I was going to Assess Fossils and she block my way!
> View attachment 368516


 That's because the Museum (from what I see on your map) is near water. My dumb villagers do this with Static's front door, it's very annoying.


----------



## VanitasFan26

AccfSally said:


> That's because the Museum (from what I see on your map) is near water. My dumb villagers do this with Static's front door, it's very annoying.


Oh my god....was that the reason? Also this was an old pic of what my island used to look like. I mean sheesh looking back its just as bad as I remembered. I am SO glad I changed it.


----------



## bestfriendsally

cinnamonroll & pompompurin are the pagoda's guards...

but they seem too friendly to be guards...


----------



## Bluebellie

Just some daydreaming.


----------



## Dunquixote

At @Pyoopi's encouragement and also for later use for my journal, I have made a wanted poster for our dearest, "Mafia Boss" @NefariousKing. For those who participated in the Woods at Halloweaster or partook in our after Halloweaster Tangy banter @xara, his crimes need not to be said.  






Full Screenshot that I took: 


Caught in the act.


----------



## Licorice

Updated my house exterior/yard area.


----------



## Seelie

I've spent the last few days working on progressing my island, Annwfyn, from newly reset to up and running and am really enjoying working with the city roads and railroads pathing.  Some pictures of the downtown area: 





The entrance -- the airport drops you off on the far side of the railroad. 





An urban campsite beside Resident Services for Tom Nook to keep a close eye on visitors to indebt. 









Then a few small spaces from elsewhere on the island.  Marshal lives on my peninsula -- close but not in downtown, and there's a little picnic setup on the pier. 










Also, as you can tell from the foliage, I set my switch clock to March 20, 2020 to start the island and have been blitzing through the year's events to catch up -- Annwfyn's about to celebrate Thanksgiving.


----------



## SweetDollFace

Im trying my best


----------



## Berrymia

Mornings are beautiful!


----------



## Nunnafinga

A scene from the new television series,_Nate Bear: Attorney at Law_.




Ooopsie.....some girl talk went a bit too far.










I'm in the middle of making a golf course on the upper decks of my island.


----------



## LoserMom

Slowly getting some decorating done


----------



## LuchaSloth

The Mario Golf green is such a fun idea.


----------



## Pyoopi

I wish thunderstorms would last longer.


----------



## Roxxy

Just a fun night island visiting 

Night time picnic. Think I must have been late as sandwiches were soggy


----------



## bam94-

I love when you start a conversation with a villager and they comment on an item that you have outside. I had this amusing conversation with Cookie earlier.


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 11:13 pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^^


----------



## Dunquixote

My newest resident .














So glad I passed up Tasha, who I wanted but I have her amiibo card. Been interested in this guy for awhile .


----------



## Pendragon1980

Dunquixote said:


> My newest resident .
> 
> View attachment 369327
> View attachment 369328
> 
> View attachment 369329View attachment 369330
> 
> So glad I passed up Tasha, who I wanted but I have her amiibo card. Been interested in this guy for awhile .


I love spike. He was one of my original group and if he had been one of my dreams I probably would have kept him.


----------



## bestfriendsally

there's a bunny rabbit living near blanche's house


----------



## CylieDanny

Here's a bit of a fun story, that I couldn't help but post~



The Sanrio cards came a few days ago, and I was thrilled, so many cute clothes



Villagers... definitely not all of them were as thrilled as me (Some were) Probably because they knew where the clothes were going.

Because in Rainbow spirite, I finally got to do my fashion show!!

Which I've been planning to do once I got them. I dressed up too.
Heres how it went~

☆First up we had our willing models, and a very livily audience to show case the adorable Hello Kitty☆






☆Following that we had the Twin Star outfits!☆





☆After we had the only one they seemed to enjoy! Cinnamon roll!☆




☆Then we did the adorable My Melody Outfit! Also my favorite dress wise☆






☆Next up we had Pompompurin! Also very cute☆






☆Finally it was my favorite Toby's outfit! Kerokerokrupi☆







Needless to say, the audiance seemed to really enjoy themselves. Until they were put on stage~

I actually have pictures of each pair in each outfit. But only picked my favorites, since that's too much too have in one post.

(please help me)


----------



## AccfSally

Yay, I can finally post pictures again.
~~~~
We had our first Thunderstorm today.






Spoiler: Prom pics


----------



## Seelie

Some more downtown pictures!  I'm ready to move on to the museum area, which will be just outside of downtown, and the surrounding countryside, although I expect to have to touch up this area as I get more items anyway. 






The train station behind Resident Services. 





Nook's Cranny in the wintertime. 






The campsite with a camper!  Vivian's house in the upper righthand corner, too, and the lady herself hanging out with a sandwich outside of Olive's house:


----------



## AccfSally

Some of my favorite photo's from Harvey's. 
Adding a spoiler, because there's a lot.



Spoiler: Pics


----------



## Nefarious

Your browser is not able to display this video.



_A typical night on Inkwell. _
  
lmao


----------



## Yanrima~

completely revamp the staircase! ☺




Raymond gazing at the night sky.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Dumbbells with dumbbells




The Sanrio fashions make our large heads even larger.










Aerial St.Hubbins


----------



## Dunquixote

Here are today’s new outfits:

“Stunt Doubles”



My rep represents Akechi and my alt represents Joker from Persona 5. My rep is wearing cardigan shirt combo, acid washed jeans, high tops, broken glasses, visual punk wig. My alt is wearing visual punk wig, argyle vest, slacks, everyday socks, and business shoes.

From earlier: @Pyoopi @Mick @NefariousKing 

Napoleonfish Dynamite 



suckers for suckerfish



the downfall of the little astronaut



I failed to get our elusive astronaut when he first arrived, but at last, got the master pitfall seed evader.  Unfortunately, I did not get the nefarious mobster at all; next time .


----------



## AccfSally

Bathhouse, which is run by my secondary character.
Still working on it.


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## moo_nieu

last night i discovered that i can combine the white magic academy hood with the gray sweatshirt to make it look like im wearing a comfy hoodie. it even looked good in the light this morning, so im happy about having a hood now


----------



## bestfriendsally

i came in her house today & found her sleeping, standing up... awww!!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Roald moved in so it's time for another moving in picture. Here's Captain Roald waiting for his ship to arrive to deliver him to his new home. He's not a particularly adept captain as you can tell by him somehow being at a tropical island despite being a penguin...

(I didn't have any snowy wallpapers so I improvised and came up with a totally rational way to explain why he's at the beach. I also couldn't be bothered to make a sandy ground custom design just for this so the bamboo carpet is my sand substitute.)






Unrelated bonus picture of Claudia waking up from her nap in the middle of one of my many terraforming disaster zones. I couldn't justify just posting this picture alone so adding it on to this post.


----------



## Serabee

So this isn't FULLY done, I'm still planning on tweaking some things, but the opportunity presented itself for a cute pic and I couldn't pass it up. So, here's Ava singing while working on her farm-






I got Ava as a random camper, and had actually been considering trying to find her to move in, so I talked to her and HAD to move her in because she's so precious and expressive (her little round cheeks ). I'd been playing with the idea of a farm for awhile, and her house made the perfect farmhouse, so ta da! Right below it you can see a glimpse of the farmer's market (you can't see the stalls with apple awnings selling fruit but -imagine- them) and right above, just past the flower and enclosed by the fence, is Woodland's fruit orchard.

Like I said, I'm still tweaking it, but I already love what I have so far! Ava will definitely be a long-term resident...
...and when she moves, another "farmer" will have to take her place ​


----------



## Travis.

Seelie said:


> Some more downtown pictures!  I'm ready to move on to the museum area, which will be just outside of downtown, and the surrounding countryside, although I expect to have to touch up this area as I get more items anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The train station behind Resident Services.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nook's Cranny in the wintertime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The campsite with a camper!  Vivian's house in the upper righthand corner, too, and the lady herself hanging out with a sandwich outside of Olive's house:


Your town seems great! I want to create a better train station for my town now


----------



## Roxxy

Embarrassed yesterday at posting pic of my rubbish museum  Played around a bit and although still very much a wip, I am pleased  at how  it’s progressing  Stiches came for a look and I took a break for a chat


----------



## BananaMan

Something looks a little off...




Seriously though, this little guy has my heart. I'd somehow never seen or heard of him until last week when I found him on a mystery island. The moment I saw him I knew he had a permanent spot on my island. He's one of the most adorable things I've ever seen.










Wisp visiting the same spot a few nights later. That area is meant to be a tiny spooky forest so it was fitting to finally see him there. 




I get the feeling that Ken is getting really tired of me interrupting his social engagements.






Tasha is a whole mood.




A few scenic shots I took the other night that I just really liked. Night time in this game is so calming.








To conclude this photo dump, another scenic picture.


----------



## AccfSally

More old pics I wanted to post here, but couldn't.
~~~
Back in the winter on my island, my villagers really didn't want me to terraform. I was working on this river, but then they decided to show up (one by one too!)




Cally walking in a area I don't have anymore, after winter ended I tore it down.





Found Francine outside sleeping one night when I logged on, this wasn't the first time I seen this; Poppy did this too once. (It's just like back in the GC version)





This is from a random dream island.





Why that shirt.
Another villager gave that to her as a gift..




I like the look on Cally's face.





I was on a mystery tour island doing all of that.










Spoiler: more


----------



## ForgottenT

*Worked on my entrance room recently*


----------



## bestfriendsally

look~


----------



## CylieDanny

AccfSally said:


> More old pics I wanted to post here, but couldn't.
> ~~~
> Back in the winter on my island, my villagers really didn't want me to terraform. I was working on this river, but then they decided to show up (one by one too!)
> View attachment 369714
> 
> Cally walking in a area I don't have anymore, after winter ended I tore it down.
> 
> View attachment 369715
> 
> Found Francine outside sleeping one night when I logged on, this wasn't the first time I seen this; Poppy did this too once. (It's just like back in the GC version)
> 
> View attachment 369716
> 
> This is from a random dream island.
> 
> View attachment 369717
> 
> Why that shirt.
> Another villager gave that to her as a gift..
> View attachment 369718
> 
> I like the look on Cally's face.
> 
> View attachment 369719
> 
> I was on a mystery tour island doing all of that.
> 
> View attachment 369720
> View attachment 369721
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 369722View attachment 369723View attachment 369724View attachment 369732


Omg, Static looks so dashing in sunglasses! I Should give my Static some


----------



## CylieDanny

So, I sadly lost my beloved mouse Chadder, from accedently telling him to leave. So as a temporary 
replacement. I brought in Toby the smug Sanrio bunny, because I have the cards so why not.

I wasn't a fan of him at first, but Im starting to like him, esspecially when he's in other outfits. He also straight up told me, he hated his current look. So I gave him a bunch of new clothes.

But here are some cute pictures I got:





He's wearing my favorite Outfit I made, looking so adorable in it too

Then heres a picture of what happens when you give too much of the same item to a villager, to win them over:


----------



## Roxxy

Been working on my museum area thanks to a post which asked for museum design inspiration. I didn’t think I cared about the museum but then I saw other islands and mine was severely lacking  I have had fun designing and hope it now looks fairly decent 

before




after


----------



## oak

I had no idea the street piano could be customized to pastel colours. Now I know, after a year of playing.


----------



## mnk907

So I like to decorate my animals' houses, and I've taken the time to learn the mechanics of how gifting furniture works, and usually it goes pretty well. This is how Tybalt's house starts out. 




My plan was to keep it simple. I'm fine with his original layout, so I just wanted to give him a couple things to fill his empty spots. A throwback rocket to go next to his bunk bed and a digital scale to go next to his diner counter was all I was gonna do.

Well it's not going so well...




lol I'm not giving up, though. It'll get there eventually. The good news is there's nowhere else for the digital scale to go besides the spot I actually want it, it's just a matter of him putting the other things back to replace all the other scales.

Bonus picture of him visiting Dom.


----------



## Licorice

This is the worst nickname ever. I agreed that he could use it because I’m a pushover. My favorite nickname they’ve given me so far is rutabaga. lmao



Selfie of me and Violet from Easter.


----------



## bestfriendsally

label asked me to show her a goth outfit... i thought ' goth?!  i don't have anything remotely goth... '  but then i thought of my black linen dress that i recently got... & my sporty sandals :3







& then...















 thankyou for being honest with me about it, label... it's the only thing remotely goth that i have...


----------



## Sheep Villager

It's a National Holiday today... by which I mean Pietro's birthday! 

To celebrate here's some birthday pictures with my precious clown pal.
 Fun fact, there is no filter applied to any of these pictures. Pietro has a naturally very high contrast house + lighting.
















.... and some behind the scenes chaos of me trying to get good pictures. Putting these under a spoiler to make this post take less space.



Spoiler: Absolute chaos









Briefly forgetting how to use a party popper and being confused by it.






Goldie kept photobombing most of my pictures with her head and I guess this shot captures my experience as a camera man perfectly.






... and some words from the photobomb criminal herself... I'm sure you do, Goldie. I'm sure you do.


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at poor poppy~




















 of course, i'm sure :> sally's worried about you, too <:< 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 thanks, poppy :> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bless you, poppy :< you should have been laying down, though poppy... :<


----------



## Dunquixote

Dunquixote said:


> These aren’t my best creations, but I still had fun making them.
> 
> I call this “The Last Chronicles of a Tangy Tormenter”: dedicated to @NefariousKing. Please note that this is a joke between us since something related to Tangy happened in the Woods during Halloweaster. Been joking with him and others about it.
> 
> I like playing with filters and taking pictures with the lights off; the last picture in each set shows what the room looks like with the lights on. The first design was just a relatively quick one.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Part 1: Caught in the Act
> 
> 
> 
> One day, a notorious mobster by the name of Soness decided to take a huge gamble by investing these rare orange seeds that had been sold to him by a shady merchant. The merchant told him if he planted it in the soil in this one particular jungle where lava fields ran rampant, the tree would produce oranges that would later grow into Tangys. Some of Soness mobster allies apparently were seeking to quickly expand their island and have more inhabitants and coincidentally were looking for Tangys, so Soness found this to be a fantastic opportunity to make a profit.
> 
> Unfortunately, Tangy the First had a large spy network who caught wind of Soness’s plans and quickly tracked him down.
> View attachment 365600
> View attachment 365601View attachment 365602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Part Two: Farewell to the Mobster?
> 
> 
> 
> The battle between the Mobster and Tangy’s masked allies was fierce. The mages summoned demonic beasts and unleashed them on the Soness. Soness fought valiantly, but sometime during the battle, he vanished and all the remained was his hat, belongings and iron pipe.
> 
> Tangy decided to hold a funeral procession to lure out Soness’s allies and villagers. The funeral was quite tearful. Unbeknownst to the villagers, there was something not right behind the seens, lurking in the shadows.
> 
> To be continued... (maybe)
> 
> View attachment 365603View attachment 365604View attachment 365605
> 
> 
> 
> Special Guests: the Agarthians from FE3H, Hubert and an alternate Death Knight (I added him last minute using one of my characters and didn’t feel like logging off to change his appearance).
> 
> Sorry if my short story attempt was bad. Since there was really only one picture, I thought it would help if I added something to give an idea what was going on in the room.


“Shady Deal: the Deal that Earned the Most Notorious Mobster the Wrath of Tangy and Friends”





Two notorious mobsters pondering the intentions of the other mobster as well as Redd’s as they try to cut a deal over some “special goods.”

I made this scene with the little mini story I made up for @NefariousKing in mind .

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2021

Oh shoot i must’ve bumped send when I wasn’t done ><.


----------



## Cloudandshade

Thought a zen garden might help Roald chill out a little bit  Guy never takes a break!


----------



## S.J.

It's been raining today. Poor Megan is regretting not checking the weather forecast.







And, I've been updating my house. First room _almost_ done. I've decided to go with a full house theme, instead of having themed rooms.


----------



## CylieDanny

Ah, my hard work has paid off, its finally done! Probably the best  cafe Ive ever made ♡♡



Im also pretty happy how my villagers just chill, and read books here. Its funny. Specifically Sherb.


----------



## Dunquixote

I was going to post this last night but I didn’t want to make a double post.

For those who read my mini story that went with the Tangy storyline for our notorious mobster @NefariousKing , I felt that I needed to make one final design to explain what happened to Soness.

Below you can see where he disappeared off to. There had many reports of strange disappearances at the time. To normal islanders, this raises instant alarm bells, but for mobsters, disappearances happen on a daily basis.  Some islanders have been whispering for many years legends of an infernal fiery pit where two sinister figures resided. There, every day was bunny day and harvest festival, and unspeakable things happened there.




Soness was brought to this nightmarish place to save him from the cultists but, with a catch. He would have to aid Franklin and Zipper with their festivities for some time and provide some questionably obtained and questionable goods. He would be allowed to return home but under constant surveillance (but also protected from the cultists).  If he did not agree, he would be either experiencing the legend for himself of daily bunny days and harvest festivals or who knows. 


This next design was inspired by this. 

The renowned pitfall master, Pirate Empress, Mischief Princess, @Pyoopi —the rep of many names, here is caught on camera by one of her own residents partaking in a rather questionable activity.






Extra picture for filter effect.


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
May 9, 2020















Some of my favorite dialogue lines! (Had to put the bug one in there! )


----------



## S.J.

Nenya said:


> Moonraker
> May 9, 2020
> View attachment 370177
> 
> View attachment 370178
> 
> View attachment 370179
> View attachment 370180
> 
> Some of my favorite dialogue lines! (Had to put the bug one in there! )


Oh my gosh, Hornsby is so cute. ❤


----------



## AccfSally

I forgot about this pic.


----------



## CylieDanny

Chadder is back! Found again on an island! My sweet cheese mousie!
---
So, we had a rainbow shine over yesterday! I never saw it, but my boys did:









(I feel like Im being watched)








Since there was a rainbow, I thought these next ones would be cute to add, and appropriate. But um, decided to put them under spoiler...

Enjoy!


Spoiler: Cute moments



Some Bruce and Lopez





Kid Cat and Marshal






Chief and Sherb






Chadder and Henry








Raymond and Static



I keep forgetting to screen shot these two.. but they hangout alot, and Raymond taught Static to say handsome.


----------



## YueClemes

21/04/2020 vs 21/04/2021 ~ Same person, same friend just dif house <3


----------



## Cloudandshade

Just a little campfire leaving party for Fauna and Erik  Fauna's been with me basically since the beginning, so this one hurts!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oh,I thought you were playing "smelly wet cat."




Grayscale bunny and flowers




I am master of the obvious when it comes to villager greetings and catchphrases.







Oopsie,I guess this isn't a good time to talk,eh?


----------



## AccfSally

Just Marshal singing.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385299112354992130
Edited: This happened back in December: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342278349985464320


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> Just Marshal singing.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385299112354992130



that is so cute ^^

go, marshal, go!


i'm getting him, via amiibo, on my island when i get get biff, mira, bubbles & julian's photos... 

he's sally & poppy's cousin, in my headcanon :3


----------



## CylieDanny

Apparently, adding one more scar to your face makes you completely different. A small single scar.







(This touched my heart for some reason)
-
So, I decided to have a bit of fun with them, because I live for messing with them. Decided to change my look up just a bit, to see how they would react~










After doing some shopping (love the dress) then I time traveled a few times to get different reactions, see if anyone noticed, it was worth it-mostly just changed my hair color.



Of course you recognize me. But you also have a red version of it.





Which gave me a new idea to use at Harv's Studio-


Spoiler: We're all pretty boys






Photo opp! Gotta encourage the boyfriend!



You looked absolutely adorable Static. Raymond agrees ♡



Then of course, pie time.


Just another day on my island~


----------



## bestfriendsally

he's wearing the yellow soccer-top i gave him!  he looks so much better in that then he does in his other t-shirt :3


----------



## HappyTails

I finally started terraforming, a month after my restart. Just some areas I'm currently working on. Still waiting for Leif to visit so I can get the hedge DIY

Hi Simon. XD


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez,Zucker's dad is sorta angry.




See?This is what happens when you do too much time traveling........you go to Time Traveling Hell........kinda warm up in here............




Oh,that's easy: Lick a fish




Yeah,a penguin tends to lick a lot of fish.


----------



## CylieDanny

Lots of my villagers were sleepy, I found them sleeping every where~esspecially Kid Cat















Static was just watching him, haha
--
Here are just some cute pictures I found, or took recently 


Spoiler: Soft moments 






















Ugh, ok so I only really use that face paint for tours, but Label asked for an outfit that would scare my mom, so I used it. Then forgot to take it off.. So thats why I look like that,



Who doesn't love sitting with their villagers, enjoying a lovely day  One of my favorite parts of Animal crossing. Sharing moments with your villagers


----------



## AccfSally

She's wearing it too.








They're so close lol.


----------



## Roxxy

Etoiles first performance in Bayside  





Playing in park with Julian 




Cooling off with Megan. Just chatting whilst dipping our toes in the water


----------



## AccfSally

Poppy collecting coins.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385949084465307650


One of my favorite areas right now.


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> Poppy collecting coins.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1385949084465307650
> 
> 
> One of my favorite areas right now.
> 
> View attachment 370881



that is so cute, the video ^^

so is your new profile icon pic :3


----------



## Dunquixote

Prom night part one with: @xara @Pyoopi @Mick @NefariousKing.



Spoiler: lots of pictures






the usual routine . failed with two guests that brought diving suits  but landed a big haul here. now hand over me 2 billion berries bells, mobster boss. 




can’t have a hangout or party with the sunfish cult without sunfish 




safety dance. 




taking photos of my guests




mafia boss and suspicious character showing off some moves




no pity crew.




@Pyoopi finally comes out to tell sunfish her feelings




hunky mischief in the school hallways




gimme the hidden astronaut stash or get the tangy treatment.





 
_evil maniacal laugh



_
prom king and queen


----------



## xara

went to my very first prom with @Dunquixote, @Pyoopi, @Mick and @NefariousKing today! chaos ensued but i still had fun. :’) and PLUS, you all should be proud of me since i took my do-rag off for once. 

_expectation: prom 
reality: fight club_




_if you don’t try to wake your friends up by bonking them on the head, are they really your friends?_




_beware - shopping on @Dunquixote’s island always comes with the risk of becoming trapped. _




_one of these days, k.k.’s gonna kick our asses if we don’t stop harassing him with fish. _




_trapped,,, again,,, but at least i wasn’t alone this time. >_<_




_i feel like this photo captures our hangouts perfectly; we all just vibe together but someone’s always holding a fish. _




_new drinking game - take a shot every time one of us makes @Mick cry. _




_can’t wait to tell my therapist about my encounter with yeehaw mario,,,, scariest moment of my life. _




_@Mick and i were voted trauma buddies prom king and queen! i will likely never use “i” and “prom queen” in the same sentence ever again but this was much better than any irl high school prom if i do say so myself. _



​


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> went to my very first prom with @Dunquixote, @Pyoopi, @Mick and @NefariousKing today! chaos ensued but i still had fun. :’) and PLUS, you all should be proud of me since i took my do-rag off for once.
> 
> _expectation: prom
> reality: fight club_
> View attachment 371016
> 
> _if you don’t try to wake your friends up by bonking them on the head, are they really your friends?_
> View attachment 371017
> 
> _beware - shopping on @Dunquixote’s island always comes with the risk of becoming trapped. _
> View attachment 371018
> 
> _one of these days, k.k.’s gonna kick our asses if we don’t stop harassing him with fish. _
> View attachment 371020
> 
> _trapped,,, again,,, but at least i wasn’t alone this time. >_<_
> View attachment 371021
> 
> _i feel like this photo captures our hangouts perfectly; we all just vibe together but someone’s always holding a fish. _
> View attachment 371022
> 
> _new drinking game - take a shot every time one of us makes @Mick cry. _
> View attachment 371023
> 
> _can’t wait to tell my therapist about my encounter with yeehaw mario,,,, scariest moment of my life. _
> View attachment 371025
> 
> _@Mick and i were voted trauma buddies prom king and queen! i will likely never use “i” and “prom queen” in the same sentence ever again but this was much better than any irl high school prom if i do say so myself. _
> View attachment 371028
> ​


ah I love your descriptions! 

should’ve know chaos was going on still when i was waiting for you in the basement .


----------



## Sheep Villager

xara said:


> went to my very first prom with @Dunquixote, @Pyoopi, @Mick and @NefariousKing today! chaos ensued but i still had fun. :’) and PLUS, you all should be proud of me since i took my do-rag off for once.
> 
> _expectation: prom
> reality: fight club_
> View attachment 371016
> 
> _if you don’t try to wake your friends up by bonking them on the head, are they really your friends?_
> View attachment 371017
> 
> _beware - shopping on @Dunquixote’s island always comes with the risk of becoming trapped. _
> View attachment 371018
> 
> _one of these days, k.k.’s gonna kick our asses if we don’t stop harassing him with fish. _
> View attachment 371020
> 
> _trapped,,, again,,, but at least i wasn’t alone this time. >_<_
> View attachment 371021
> 
> _i feel like this photo captures our hangouts perfectly; we all just vibe together but someone’s always holding a fish. _
> View attachment 371022
> 
> _new drinking game - take a shot every time one of us makes @Mick cry. _
> View attachment 371023
> 
> _can’t wait to tell my therapist about my encounter with yeehaw mario,,,, scariest moment of my life. _
> View attachment 371025
> 
> _@Mick and i were voted trauma buddies prom king and queen! i will likely never use “i” and “prom queen” in the same sentence ever again but this was much better than any irl high school prom if i do say so myself. _
> View attachment 371028
> ​



Sending my get well soon wishes to you for having to encounter Yeehaw Mario in person.   
At least you lived to tell the tale.​


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Marshal just ignores him.


----------



## bestfriendsally

YESSS!!! THANKYOU, BUBBLES!!


----------



## lemoncrossing

I got this cute shot of Daisy Mae wandering in my neighborhood this morning! I’m obsessed with how adorable she is


----------



## CylieDanny

So, this was a bit different but fun! I was testing out all my Amiibo, so decided to have some fun with it.

Since I had alot of fun doing my prom, and I love that room, I decided to use it again~

















Not gonna lie, this took a really long time to do, but it was fun to dress everyone up, as well as see what they looked like outside of the card, and all the different species.

Well, at least now I know they all work ^^ (Still might steal Blaire)

Sorry some are harder to see then the others are


----------



## bestfriendsally

when i gave her a gift, my pink sleeved apron... at first, she was shocked... but then she turned all happy ^^


----------



## mnk907

As the sole person who's erected every single piece of fencing on this island, I'm outraged I've never been invited to a meeting. (I also appreciate how fitting that last sentence is because this is his first week here)




And I guess sometimes there's no noses in places.


----------



## Dunquixote

Prom part two with @WaileaNoRei @Licorice @Pyoopi @NefariousKing. Had a lot of fun again 



Spoiler: lots of pictures






Dancing with friends


Group taking a break from dancing




partaking in the typical sunfish cult routine



magic



casting a spell...on nef or the pudding? 


mischief maker(s)




eyeing that pudding when nef looks away


Looking good, Joker (P5 reference)! Looks like @WaileaNoRei wants to dance.






nef paying respect to our mascot.



prom king and queen: king mobster and queen @WaileaNoRei 


Group pic


----------



## CylieDanny

Nvm. Probably won't be posting more videos after this lol.


----------



## CylieDanny

Chadder is running around with his new friend ♡


__
		http://instagr.am/p/COHccWtFqyq/

Hopefully people without insta can watch it.

Edit:
Someone else *joined* in

__
		http://instagr.am/p/COHnirYlncq/


----------



## Mick

Was messing around in Harvey's and in Photoshop. It's not perfect but it's silly enough that I'll post it anyway ^^


----------



## AccfSally

Static's outfit choice for today:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,I suppose it's better than "crumpet" or "johnny cake".




I know you're kidding....a package that small could never contain your zest for life.




I recently acquired my old pal Rudy the jock cat man.Yup,still frisky as ever.




Coming to a theater near you: *Raymond Vs. Godzilla!!*
_Can a mild mannered office cat defend his island against the most villainous monster of all time???Find out this summer!!_


----------



## AccfSally

They're always doing things like this. <3


----------



## Cloudandshade

Just a little hangout


----------



## AccfSally

Aww, cute ❤


----------



## Nunnafinga

So,Puckster....did Nintendo give you Roald's house by mistake?




Nice day for some golf.Noonan!




Not so nice day for some golf.


----------



## bestfriendsally

look!!! look!!!    



at 4:25 pm, i talked to blanche






















to think she'd  be the first one to give me her photo ... & i'm not even moving her out at all 


i'm only kept giving her coconuts & pumpkins...
i gave her a bamboo wall decoration yesterday :3


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
May 10, 2020




I feed the ants. Switched (heehee) this turnip for a piece of candy. They like it better.


----------



## Dunquixote

A certain mischief maker had set herself at the bottom of the "sin ranking list" that the Sunfish Cult has established.  That left me no choice but to make this:





Initially I was thinking her bounty was going to be a little lower or closer to @NefariousKing's bounty, but I've been watching @Pyoopi 's deeds when she visits my island or while I'm visiting her island, not to mention that I also noticed some changes on her island journal. Don't worry, @Mick. I'll find some dirt on your sooner or later  .

Why this high of a bounty? I highly recommend checking out her island journal, though that only tells half (maybe not even) the story.

Once upon a time, there was a villager on TeeheeTiki called Rhonda. On one particular fall day, she was taking a break from her errands (if she even had any) and decided to sit down by the riverside and relax.  Little did she know that the island rep was nearby watching, and perhaps she had no idea that she did something unspeakable and forbidden.



Spoiler: Something unspeakable and forbidden



The place she decided to sit was on Peewee's lap.


(For more details and more screenshots, check this out.)



It is unknown what Pyoopi immediately did after she saw her favorite villager being sat on. 



Spoiler: What Transpired Next



Every night, Rhonda visits the black market before retiring to her house for the night.  This night however was different and she stayed longer than she usually dared.






Rhonda was unsuspecting of the one or two shadows that seemed to be following her, later in the evening while she perused the merchandise at the black market, however, she eventually began to feel fatigued and headed off to bed.





Spoiler: Rhonda slowly begins to wake up...



"Ugh," she moaned as she struggled to get out of bed. "I had the scariest nightmare that I was being followed. Or was that real?  I must've drank too much yesterday."






Yeehaw Mario (in spite not being available at the time of the journal entry) decided to pay a visit possibly by request of the island rep, unaware of course there was already someone else there.



lights on at Harv's studio


----------



## Mick

Dunquixote said:


> -snip-
> 
> Don't worry, @Mick. I'll find some dirt on your sooner or later  .



No you won't. Look here, it's storytime with Elvis. Tell me how that isn't the most innocent thing you've seen today. I'll wait.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I used Harvs island since I haven't touched it in a while and this is what I made. Villagers feeling sad for me when I had a bad day. If only they can hug me......


----------



## CylieDanny

Me, and Sherb solved a case, in the cafe



Then I have the arrival of my new villagers, two new trouble makers~ Tom and Wolfgang



How shall they fit in here, or what will become of them,


Spoiler: Story time~






A lovely day at the cafe, and a double date. Tom, and Wolf decide to go, and say hello to the happy four



Interrupting the date, and gett all four of their attention, they start to talk to Sherb, and Cat



They begin to start a lovely conversation, and talk with the two. But their other halves over hear what the two are asking Sherb and Kat



Marshal does not approve



Chief does not approve
---
What shall become of these two, and the other islanders? Prehaps something good will come from it as well. For those, freshly gone hearts. 


Stay tuned~


̶I̶'̶l̶l̶ ̶m̶i̶s̶s̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶S̶t̶a̶t̶i̶c̶,̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶C̶h̶a̶d̶d̶e̶r̶ ̶R̶I̶P̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶ ̶n̶o̶w̶

One can't exist without the other


----------



## Coolio15

Today marks my one year anniversary of opening up my NH island! It sucks that the game doesn't celebrate it like they do in NL, but we made up for it by having a big celebration of our own! It's also a big personal accomplishment for me since this is the first AC game that I was able to play every single day for a whole year. 365 day challenge completed and I am quite proud and happy with how far I've come with my island, though I am also a bit relieved to finally be able to take a break and play more on my own time now.


----------



## CylieDanny

SoraFan23 said:


> Well I used Harvs island since I haven't touched it in a while and this is what I made. Villagers feeling sad for me when I had a bad day. If only they can hug me......
> View attachment 371552


Id feel bad liking this, since your sad. So Im just gonna say that I hope you feel better


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Dunquixote

My first time getting an island with tarantulas. yay! now i can get all those tarantula models that i wanted.













down for the count


----------



## BananaMan

Ken taking a leisurely stroll down the velvet road. 







Judy being Judy.


----------



## Airysuit

Just needed to make a reference pic but I thought it actually look really cute and happy in the april rain <3 
Love this sweater btw! I found it randomly in the kiosk


----------



## CylieDanny

Dunquixote said:


> View attachment 371602
> My first time getting an island with tarantulas. yay! now i can get all those tarantula models that i wanted.
> 
> View attachment 371603
> 
> View attachment 371604
> 
> View attachment 371605
> 
> down for the count


Poor Joker~Sorry if that's not who your dressed as


----------



## lemoncrossing

Oh my god— I was trying to give Ozzie a newsprint hat, but accidentally gave him my bow. He looks pretty silly in it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

lemoncrossing said:


> Oh my god— I was trying to give Ozzie a newsprint hat, but accidentally gave him my bow. He looks pretty silly in it.View attachment 371656


That reminds me when I gave Marina a Red Bow, but then I forgot she had a Bow on the back of her head.


----------



## Dunquixote

CylieDanny said:


> Poor Joker~Sorry if that's not who your dressed as



it is!  You’re good. I wore this to the proms but was too lazy to change from the last one. May eventually add this to my wand outfits since I like it so much.


----------



## CylieDanny

Dunquixote said:


> it is!  You’re good. I wore this to the proms but was too lazy to change from the last one. May eventually add this to my wand outfits since I like it so much.


Danny loves Persona 5, I played it a bit too. Joker was our favorite ^^ It looks really cool! You definitely should add it

I thought that prom outfit looked familier! But didn't say anything~

Edit: You inspired us to do our Persona Show down lol


----------



## Licorice

Guysss this item is so cute!!! I didn’t realize how much I missed it from the gamecube game.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Licorice said:


> Guysss this item is so cute!!! I didn’t realize how much I missed it from the gamecube game.
> 
> View attachment 371673



i'm so going to get some of them when i've finished updating the screenshots in my journal  i very slightly forgot that the update was today...


----------



## CylieDanny

Licorice said:


> Guysss this item is so cute!!! I didn’t realize how much I missed it from the gamecube game.
> 
> View attachment 371673


Where'd you get it? My game updated, but I can't find it


----------



## WaileaNoRei

CylieDanny said:


> Where'd you get it? My game updated, but I can't find it



you should be able to get it from nook shopping! It is a seasonal item which should be available from April 28 - may 5 (though mine was also available last night once I updated, on April 27)


----------



## TheDuke55

Licorice said:


> Guysss this item is so cute!!! I didn’t realize how much I missed it from the gamecube game.


Very nice! I don't remember it from PG, but then again I don't remember much from that game now. Haven't booted the game up yet today, but it's going to be the first thing I buy.


----------



## CylieDanny

WaileaNoRei said:


> you should be able to get it from nook shopping! It is a seasonal item which should be available from April 28 - may 5 (though mine was also available last night once I updated, on April 27)


Oh cool! Thank you!


----------



## Mick

Bye Rover, enjoy your new trees, hope you brought an axe or enough food to last until next year~


----------



## VanitasFan26

Mick said:


> Bye Rover, enjoy your new trees, hope you brought an axe or enough food to last until next year~


Sometimes I wish we would meet him on the Airplane when we first started up Animal Crossing New Horizons.


----------



## CylieDanny

Danny, decided that he wanted to try out animal crossing, since hes always watching me~ He decided to join my island. Hes only really played games like Skyrim, soo this was fun.

He's very fashion savy, and pretty much wanted to change his look right away xD I also gave him those clothes, since he wears similar clothing. Didn't expect him to use feminine eyes though lol



The only thing he knows is my villagers, the basics, and Static. Since he thinks Static is adorable.



Getting to see how my villagers reacted to a new person was fun! It was cute too!



But he did say he was gonna steal Sherb, because hes so adorable. He wants Merry for the same reason lol



Then once he finally got his seabass he took a picture. Its his crowning achievement lol

(He didnt take many pictures)
--



But the battle for who is best squirrel continues~ Since ever since he first saw Static, its been a debate of who is best squirrel


Spoiler: Battle time!








We shall not fall!



Why have one, when you can have three~


♡Its been a fun day♡


----------



## VanitasFan26

So I noticed that since the new update came out I am seeing my villagers saying different things that I never seen them say before which is surprised me in a good way. Here are some examples:



Raymond asking me about the future of how things will be in 5 years.



Cherry talking about the last person who used to have her on their island when I adopted her. (I think)



Judy talking about some bodybuilder show she saw and I pretty much agree with her on how I feel about Jock villagers.



Audie seems to be interested in like Snapchat or Instagram from what I got from this dialogue.



Audie giving me actual advice on growing up. That actually really made me feel warm inside.



Fang telling me to always remember what I have and appreciate it. Thats nice Fang 



Awww....my favorite villager Molly making me feel emotion. Reminding me to always "appreciate myself for who I am" thats so sweet! ❤


----------



## coldpotato

Some of the dialogue I'm discovering with the new update is weird as heck and I love it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

coldpotato said:


> Some of the dialogue I'm discovering with the new update is weird as heck and I love it.
> View attachment 371724
> View attachment 371725View attachment 371726View attachment 371727View attachment 371728


Yeaahhh Sherb....is so weird I mean collecting old Candy Wrappers, Bugs, and Toe Nails?! Ewww....


----------



## AccfSally

coldpotato said:


> Some of the dialogue I'm discovering with the new update is weird as heck and I love it.
> View attachment 371724
> View attachment 371725View attachment 371726View attachment 371727View attachment 371728



 I heard the second one from Claude before the update.


----------



## coldpotato

AccfSally said:


> I heard the second one from Claude before the update.



I am not saying the update added new dialogue and that the dialogue I posted was new to the game. The update just mixed up their already existing dialogue so you have a chance of having more unique interactions.  I didn't get that weird dialogue from Sherb even after interacting with him a lot and being best friends with him for almost a year.


----------



## VanitasFan26

coldpotato said:


> I am not saying the update added new dialogue and that the dialogue I posted was new to the game. The update just mixed up their already existing dialogue so you have a chance of having more unique interactions.  I didn't get that weird dialogue from Sherb even after interacting with him a lot and being best friends with him for almost a year.


So I guess whatever system they were using for the villager dialogue was flawed because it kept on repeating the same old topics that we kept hearing over again. With this new update from what you said its changed to where it doesn't feel too repetitive Not sure how they did it but it does work and I welcome that.


----------



## naranjita

I believe some dataminers found some changes to the way villager dialogue works with the newest update. not sure whether new dialogue was added, but it seems they won't do the "I heard you did [activity] yesterday!" thing nearly as often anymore, which will allow players to encounter dialogue they'd never seen before because it was hidden beneath all that irrelevant commentary on whatever you did the previous day. super nice change and one I'd been hoping for!


----------



## CylieDanny

naranjita said:


> I believe some dataminers found some changes to the way villager dialogue works with the newest update. not sure whether new dialogue was added, but it seems they won't do the "I heard you did [activity] yesterday!" thing nearly as often anymore, which will allow players to encounter dialogue they'd never seen before because it was hidden beneath all that irrelevant commentary on whatever you did the previous day. super nice change and one I'd been hoping for!


My guys always comment on how on the previous day Ive been stung by wasps. Or about when I bury money. Pretty much the first thing they ask. Even after the update,

But I personally like that dialogue, I think its cute. Buut, that could just be for me. Im not saying there wasnt any changes. Just that my guys still say that to me often


----------



## naranjita

CylieDanny said:


> My guys always comment on how on the previous day Ive been stung by wasps. Or about when I bury money. Pretty much the first thing they ask. Even after the update,
> 
> But I personally like that dialogue, I think its cute. Buut, that could just be for me. Im not saying there wasnt any changes. Just that my guys still say that to me often


oh yeah, it's still a thing. just seems they tweaked it a bit so they talk about other things more often!


----------



## VanitasFan26

naranjita said:


> oh yeah, it's still a thing. just seems they tweaked it a bit so they talk about other things more often!


Really don't know why It took them this long to realize this, but again I am happy that they finally made the change


----------



## ForgottenT

*Café Kitsune*












A little café run by a local yōkai
Menu includes her specialty tea 
It's not entirely done yet​


----------



## bestfriendsally

i hadn't checked for a while... but!




 

but she says there's too many trees... yeah, well,   to that


----------



## Licorice

Me and Plucky occupying floor space in Violet’s home.


----------



## CylieDanny

This banner is amazing!! I got it last night! I wish I had a better place for it! Litterally the most amazing thing I've seen!

Thanks for telling me where to find it!


----------



## Nunnafinga

While you're looking in your fridge today,please give your jam a hug.For Nate's sake.


----------



## Nefarious

Right next to the rest of the stolen paintings, because Rover is truly the greatest work of art.


----------



## Rosch

The area outside my museum is usually just an outdoor space exhibit. But after learning about the recent datamine, I turned the area around my museum into a construction site... in preparation for something...


----------



## AccfSally

Made it to Rover yesterday.




He gave me his picture in the mail today.





Cally and Genji going after the same little butterfly, while Sally singing in the background.





Sally wanted to call me, 'Bestie' as my new nickname. This is the first time I've seen this nickname suggestion.


----------



## bestfriendsally

you won't believe what julian just gave me ... a pig nose
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm like... ' what are you suggesting, julian?! '

but... despite that... it's so adorable, actually


----------



## CylieDanny

Didn't mean to post anything. At least not yet


----------



## CylieDanny

Uhh. Suuure... Definitely Fabulous

You should join this paradise too


----------



## PugLovex

CylieDanny said:


> View attachment 371967View attachment 371968
> Uhh. Suuure... Definitely Fabulous


i wonder who’s getting executed this time


----------



## CylieDanny

PugLovex said:


> i wonder who’s getting executed this time


Well anyone but Marshal and Kid Cat. Since they're the masterminds

Well Marahal is the Mastermind, Kid Cat is the traitor.


----------



## lemoncrossing

CylieDanny said:


> View attachment 371967View attachment 371968
> Uhh. Suuure... Definitely Fabulous
> 
> You should join this paradise too


*a body has been discovered*


----------



## Dunquixote

NefariousKing said:


> Right next to the rest of the stolen paintings, because Rover is truly the greatest work of art.



 Makes me wonder what you did to Rover or what kind of deal you made .. I am relieved to see you did not make another grave though, so I will just give you the benefit of the doubt this time and assume he is safe.


----------



## CylieDanny

But who? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2021



lemoncrossing said:


> *a body has been discovered*


But who's  I started an island journal, if you wanna see who did it~


----------



## Eevees

Now my Avatar but I thought this was such a cute snap!


----------



## USN Peter

AGAIN?


----------



## S.J.

I wanted to find somewhere to use the Kerokerokeroppi bridge because I think it's so cute, so I've been working on that today. I'm not satisfied with what I came up with so far, so it's still a work in progress. I only use my own custom designs on my island, so it's going to take some thought before I keep going.




Megan and Poppy are so cute today. 



 Poor Savannah was sick this morning, and I was also having bad allergies at the time, and so I decided to hang out and feel awful together (and also made sure to bring her medicine ❤).




 Then I spent way too much time taking pictures with Megan because I think she is so cute.







Look at those cute blue paws. 

Huh, I haven't been that productive today.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

This is very belated (my weeks are super crazy now that I have to go back to the office and my baby has become mobile ), but thank you so much to @Dunquixote for inviting me, and to @Pyoopi , @Licorice and @NefariousKing for including me in a truly lovely prom.

In which:




I encounter some suspicious characters




We sidle up to the local watering hole




A hapless gentleman learns to fear the power of the booty




Everyone looks more romantic when the lights are low and the music is on




a cacophony of cat cosplay (tabby, punchy, and tangy) that’s a standard part of any party right?



I go mad with power.

‘bonus’ pic - I had so much fun I dressed up my villagers for a second prom:


----------



## _Donut_

I'm so happy the seasonal items finally included the newsprint helmet! Got mine in the mail today and now I can walk around as the boy from one of my favorite steam games: Rakuen.  

Colours might be a bit off...I did my best  . Did it work out? *Do you also have a certain character you like to re-create in AC?*


----------



## Moritz

I think you did a great job and can totally see it
Perhaps a custom shirt would fit better but I dont overly think it's needed.
I dont know the character but going from the pic it's a great cos play


----------



## _Donut_

Yeah I first tried it with a custom shirt but the lack of colour options resulted in it either being too yellow or too orange :/
I might scout the trading market later today to find some more tshirt options


----------



## moo_nieu

so glad the newsprint helmet is back  it makes me want to wear fun colors and my character looks so cute and happy.


----------



## AccfSally

All my normal squirrels were together listing to K.K. Slider yesterday.


----------



## Lt.Savior

Hello everyone! 

I did something i wanted to do for a long time. To make video of my island. It was really hard work! My video is waaay to long and it's not good at all. But i've invested a lot of hours in it, and i'm actually really proud of my adchievement. If you have questios please ask. I wanted to insert the video directly but it doesn't let me. So i've done true youtube. I didn't want to do that cause it is meant only for belltree viewers.

Please enjoy and tips are welcome!


----------



## bestfriendsally

i got up at 11:19 am-ish this morning, to see daisy mae for the first time


----------



## _Donut_

Lt.Savior said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I did something i wanted to do for a long time. To make video of my island. It was really hard work! My video is waaay to long and it's not good at all. But i've invested a lot of hours in it, and i'm actually really proud of my adchievement. If you have questios please ask. I wanted to insert the video directly but it doesn't let me. So i've done true youtube. I didn't want to do that cause it is meant only for belltree viewers.
> 
> Please enjoy and tips are welcome!



That's one amazing island!  I love the feel of it and the many useage of custom paths. As someone who is terrible at decorating beaches, I might...uhm "borrow" a few ideas haha  (Love the gulliver stall with all his items displayed and the lifeguard buoy on the ground with the water design  )


----------



## bestfriendsally

um... HHA? why are you nitpicking my choice to have my NH oc, penny's items stored in the basement?


----------



## Lt.Savior

_Donut_ said:


> That's one amazing island!  I love the feel of it and the many useage of custom paths. As someone who is terrible at decorating beaches, I might...uhm "borrow" a few ideas haha  (Love the gulliver stall with all his items displayed and the lifeguard buoy on the ground with the water design  )



Oh thank you so much! Yea i gave my beaches theme's. The pirate and Mermaid area. Kiki bar and Fish market. The wedding location and spa/swimming area. That filled up my beaches really quickly. I remember your island and that's was really beautiful. But still i'm glad you've seen things you'd like on your island. That was my point with this video. To showcase my island and inspire others!

You mean the Dal gift shop? Yea i really like that as well. So nice of you to comment!


----------



## _Donut_

Lt.Savior said:


> Oh thank you so much! Yea i gave my beaches theme's. The pirate and Mermaid area. Kiki bar and Fish market. The wedding location and spa/swimming area. That filled up my beaches really quickly. I remember your island and that's was really beautiful. But still i'm glad you've seen things you'd like on your island. That was my point with this video. To showcase my island and inspire others!
> 
> You mean the Dal gift shop? Yea i really like that as well. So nice of you to comment!



Yeah working with themed areas might be a good idea! Do you have a dream adress? would love to wander around sometime. Or just if you have your gates open again someday, I'll hop over ;D


----------



## Lt.Savior

_Donut_ said:


> Yeah working with themed areas might be a good idea! Do you have a dream adress? would love to wander around sometime. Or just if you have your gates open again someday, I'll hop over ;D



Aye aye i'll try to open my gates more often. And look if i can visit others! I've added my Dream Address in my signature. 
It's DA-1999-4194-4357.


----------



## CylieDanny

Lt.Savior said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I did something i wanted to do for a long time. To make video of my island. It was really hard work! My video is waaay to long and it's not good at all. But i've invested a lot of hours in it, and i'm actually really proud of my adchievement. If you have questios please ask. I wanted to insert the video directly but it doesn't let me. So i've done true youtube. I didn't want to do that cause it is meant only for belltree viewers.
> 
> Please enjoy and tips are welcome!


Amazing! Really well done, you have a lovely island  Its fun making videos with animal crossing, I can only use the studio, but its alot of fun to make videos :3 Im currently making a mini movie too!


----------



## CylieDanny

They did karaoke together!! They look so cute, and happy! 

Also, heres Marshal being cute


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
May 11, 2020



Be sure to introduce me when she comes, Hornsby. This I gotta see!


----------



## BananaMan

I made the mistake of trying to get a picture of Coco when Sparro was over for a visit. He kept trying to steal the spotlight by jumping in the middle of the frame. Every time I moved the camera to get a better angle on her he moved right along with it.

Even with her complete lack of expression she still has a look of betrayal.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I saw this and immediately had an AC Gamecube flashback.In the original AC game,the villagers always fell asleep standing up in front of their houses and acted embarrassed when you woke them up because they thought they were drooling while they were sleeping.Ah,the memories.




Yes,there's nothing more manly to wear to the gym than a frog tee.That should get you a lot of gym babes.




Ms.Katt had a birthday a few days ago with Dom Bell as the official guest.I was happy to see my two starting villagers celebrating together.




A vampire costume for a vampire kitty.


----------



## CylieDanny

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 372577
> I saw this and immediately had an AC Gamecube flashback.In the original AC game,the villagers always fell asleep standing up in front of their houses and acted embarrassed when you woke them up because they thought they were drooling while they were sleeping.Ah,the memories.
> 
> View attachment 372588
> Yes,there's nothing more manly to wear to the gym than a frog tee.That should get you a lot of gym babes.
> 
> View attachment 372589
> Ms.Katt had a birthday a few days ago with Dom Bell as the official guest.I was happy to see my two starting villagers celebrating together.
> 
> View attachment 372590
> A vampire costume for a vampire kitty.


Whos the little yellow ducky? He's adorable?


----------



## Nunnafinga

CylieDanny said:


> Whos the little yellow ducky? He's adorable?


That's Joey,my favorite ducky boy.


----------



## CylieDanny

Hes so precious. If my island wasnt full, I'd hunt for him


----------



## Fruitcup

Daisy Mae at night!


----------



## CylieDanny

Fruitcup said:


> View attachment 372641
> Daisy Mae at night!


Ive never seen her before lol I keep seeing photos, but have never once seen her on my island


----------



## Fruitcup

CylieDanny said:


> Ive never seen her before lol I keep seeing photos, but have never once seen her on my island


She shows up Sunday mornings before noon


----------



## AccfSally

The abandon train tracks.
(Sally's house is not staying in that spot, going to move it once I figure out how the other end of my town should look like..)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389260088615923714


----------



## CylieDanny

Fruitcup said:


> She shows up Sunday mornings before noon


Ah, I never play games so early. Thats why lol


----------



## Corvusrene

I love Dotty's red eyes! they're so cute and spooky


----------



## Nunnafinga

I think Mick Jagger has a froggy daughter he doesn't know about.


----------



## CylieDanny

Corvusrene said:


> I love Dotty's red eyes! they're so cute and spooky


I had taught Ruby to say *Staby Stab* as her catch phraise, because she represents my crazy character, then she taught Dotty how to say it... ahh.

Still best Bunny though


----------



## TheDuke55

Corvusrene said:


> I love Dotty's red eyes! they're so cute and spooky


I'm waiting for laser beams to come out lol. My friend has her on his island and it was funny seeing him share videos of her big red eyes whenever she would read or get shocked/surprised.


----------



## Mick

It's trying its best to blend in but one of these things is not like the others. Oops!


----------



## Cloudandshade

Fruitcup said:


> View attachment 372641
> Daisy Mae at night!



Your museum area is really lovely!


----------



## Fruitcup

Cloudandshade said:


> Your museum area is really lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
May 14, 2020



Whew! I don't wake any of my islanders anymore after this reaction. Especially the crankys! I just go out and come back in again if I have something to give them and they are usually awake.


----------



## Licorice

Violet strolling about in her morning attire




My local denture expert Plucky.


----------



## CylieDanny

Licorice said:


> Violet strolling about in her morning attire
> View attachment 372794
> 
> My local denture expert Plucky.
> View attachment 372795


Such cuties, sometimes I wish I had more underated villagers. Also chickens. My cabin is just chickens on pocket camp.

Maybe Chadder counts as underated, not many people like him..


----------



## AccfSally

Yoga buddies. 
These three are always doing this or lifting weights together.


----------



## Yanrima~

made a seaside harbor as a complete revamp of the left beach area.


----------



## WildAutistic

Your friendly froggy doctor says. “I care about all my islanders. But gathering ingredients to make medicine comes with a risk. Don’t worry, I’m fine. The eye patch is a temporary measure. I have enough wasps nests to make a little extra medicine for myself. Stay safe!”


----------



## CylieDanny

Um...


Spoiler: Maybe





























At the end of the day were still friends, with Raccoon figures ♡

I figured they deserved something better then just fruit ♡♡


----------



## AccfSally

Caught all my rabbit residents exercising together at the plaza.





-------




---------


----------



## Nunnafinga

Welcome to Nerd Island!Hey...how does Melba know to look at the camera??







Under the couch?I usually get my stale crackers from between the couch cushions.




I have deemed Marshal to be yummy.


----------



## Dunquixote

Screenshot of last night: @NefariousKing



On business or not, can’t be too sure what mobster plots this man is thinking .

Today was my alt, Luffy’s birthday.





I didn’t have the game on my own birthday, so this is the first time KK performed for me. I did experience some birthdays for my alts but KK didn’t show up for them (or I didn’t talk to him; I don’t remember seeing him though).







I don’t normally do this for my alts or for villagers but, felt like doing something different today. One Straw Hat (villager that loosely represents them) is missing though; must’ve got lost again. Special guests Mihawk and Shanks.


----------



## P. Star

Changed my entrance...again. Let's see how long it lasts this time.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i got the last of the peppy reactions from bubbles today ^^


----------



## moo_nieu

cant believe i havent shared this yet but nan and chevre planned a date and it was so cute to read 


Spoiler


----------



## CylieDanny

Actually ima post later. Ignore this


----------



## CylieDanny

Sorry. Ill post later. Im worried about the grammer, and feel sick.. i gotta stop wasting everyone woth these mind changes


----------



## Nunnafinga

Same thing happened with me and REM.










Deirdre the ucherly deer had a birthday a couple of days ago with Yummy Boy as the official guest.I gave Deirdre a loose fall dress.....not the best looking outfit in the game but it was in her favorite color and she wore it the very next day so I'm thinkin' she liked it.


----------



## Eevees

Took me a while but with the guide I made it to the end!


----------



## CylieDanny

I still don't know who Rover is, but he's adorable. I thought the cat on the hill was Punchy lol



I think he's been in older games, but this is the only game I've played, soo I dont know who he is lol.



But I got to chill with him, and take some pictures. The maze was alot of fun! I almost forgot about the ticket.



You are welcome to join my island Rover, you are so adorable ♡


----------



## bestfriendsally

the poor butterfly got stuck at the bridge.. so i helped her....





 & then I let her go again :>


----------



## lemoncrossing

Finally got Tom Nook, T&T, and Isabelle’s photos from the NookLink app. I displayed them on the back wall of my basement


----------



## CylieDanny

I did this last night, not the best one Ive done. But its made me happy, and I kinda needed that

Just my villagers together, forever. If I get messages I dont care, Im done with being nervous to post stuff like this. Anyway, not my best set up

I got better plans when I get the real ones ;,)


----------



## AccfSally

I wonder what she's cooking. 




----






Spoiler



Hazel is too cute.


----------



## vanivon

found this picture on my switch from when i gave up on making perfect snowboys and just started making terrible ones for the heck of it :')


----------



## AccfSally

I really dislike that electronics kit sitting in Sally's house. why did I accept that delivery last year...





Marshal and Sylvana were hanging out yesterday.



Hazel's letter to me and the shirt she gave me: the After-school jacket.
I can totally see her wearing this! ❤


----------



## CylieDanny

Wow. You look stunning. Now where did you get that outfit xD Marshal probably.

Always gifts Cat girly clothes


----------



## Licorice

Moved in this adorable weirdo.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I don't expect to see any villagers at 4:35 in the morning but here's Joey snoozin' in the plaza.Maybe he was waiting for the quack of dawn..............yeah,pretty obvious one,eh?


----------



## returnofsaturn

*More Patchouli!*





*Agreed Bunnie <3 It is a beautiful song.*




*the shy reaction lmao*





*Peck and Rosie thinking of what to write on a yearbook lmao*


----------



## AccfSally

Made a Kindergarten.


















Hanging out with Sally, who's singing..like always.


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> Made a Kindergarten.
> 
> View attachment 374043
> View attachment 374044
> View attachment 374045
> 
> View attachment 374046
> View attachment 374047
> 
> Hanging out with Sally, who's singing..like always.
> View attachment 374048



so cute 

especially the one with sally, singing ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally

after frantically running around this morning *until 12:03 pm*, searching for her..... i just barely found her.... she's still sooo adorable    i bought 720 turnips from her... 


i want her permanently on my island! you and your gran-gran ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally

little mage, penny 



 her halloween costume *well, now it is :> *


----------



## CylieDanny

.


----------



## Eevees




----------



## Cloudandshade

C'mon, Étoile, I'm right here!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sunrise over the islands




Better butterbean than butterball.




I'm no zoologist but you actually are a bird and if your head wasn't so big you could probably fly too.




The men of Gilligan.


----------



## CylieDanny

I found lots of fantasy clothing in store yesterday, and came up with a fun idea.



I decided to reenact some old fantasy scenes, or just stories in general, with my various pairs!


Spoiler: Lets play pretend 








Though this one I think I got from a movie, game, or something I just thought up. Marshal was already in that outfit lol



Red Riding Hood~



Static in Wonderland~jk



Sleeping Beauty~



Romeo and juliet~


These were alot of fun to make ♡♡


----------



## Licorice

Plucky appreciation post

5/5/2020 the day she moved in to now:


----------



## CylieDanny

❤❤❤
With all the cheering, and all the games going on! I wanted to do something to show Im cheering too!

But I have friends in pretty much every color, granted this giant cheer still goes out to specific people...



This massive cheer goes out to all my friends, and everyone who conciders me a friend, anyone I've helped, or helped me! This goes out to you!!

From all us on Rainbow, were routing for all of you!! Go friends! Go!!
❤❤❤


----------



## AccfSally

I just wanted to take a picture, Sally. 
She looks so done with me. lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

So I met Fang on my friends island after he moved out last week on my main island and this is what he said to me after when he asked me how things are on "Traverse" and when I went with the third option this is what he said and its probably the most real dialogue I've seen that got me in the feels:


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> I just wanted to take a picture, Sally.
> She looks so done with me. lol
> 
> View attachment 374397



oh, sally...what's up with you?


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 4:28 pm, i bought a pair of embroidered shoes for penny, for 2,100 bells from kicks

i tried them out on penny... but



 ummm....



 these don't really suit me....



sooo... anyone want them?


----------



## CylieDanny

Relaxing with friends, on a lovely spring day.


----------



## AccfSally

Marshal's outfit choice for today.





With Poppy and Claude, who were sitting and drinking tea at the plaza this morning.





Bea was our camper for today, she's so cute!





Almost all my squirrels were at the plaza.
Sylvana was outside, but she wasn't nearby.


----------



## Etown20

Sylvana!


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Frogs*
-------




Actually,I've been meaning to tell you that there's a gravity-defying hat stuck to the back of your head.





The Wart always has my back.








Do I really want to invite this weirdo to live on my island?





Okay.......he's in.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Etown20 said:


> View attachment 374673
> View attachment 374674
> 
> Sylvana!


so cute!!


----------



## CylieDanny

Nunnafinga said:


> *Frogs*
> -------
> View attachment 374675
> Actually,I've been meaning to tell you that there's a gravity-defying hat stuck to the back of your head.
> 
> 
> View attachment 374676
> The Wart always has my back.
> 
> 
> View attachment 374677
> View attachment 374678
> Do I really want to invite this weirdo to live on my island?
> 
> 
> View attachment 374679
> Okay.......he's in.


Henry is best frog ♡♡ I miss my boy


----------



## Moritz

CylieDanny said:


> Henry is best frog ♡♡ I miss my boy


Did you let him move?
I know the feeling, I miss quillson a lot


----------



## CylieDanny

Moritz said:


> Did you let him move?
> I know the feeling, I miss quillson a lot


He moved yeah, permanently this time, with Chadder... but the two will always be in my heart.


----------



## Moritz

CylieDanny said:


> He moved yeah, permanently this time, with Chadder... but the two will always be in my heart.


If only smug had different lines per villager
I would have a whole island of them (and megan)


----------



## CylieDanny

Id have an entire island of smig villagers, plus Kid Cat. But Im attached to the ones I got. Even the two new ones I spent hours to find!

I never get tired of them rapping, talking about lip balm, or gossiping

	Post automatically merged: May 11, 2021



Moritz said:


> If only smug had different lines per villager
> I would have a whole island of them (and megan)


Id have an entire island of smig villagers, plus Kid Cat. But Im attached to the ones I got. Even the two new ones I spent hours to find!

I never get tired of them rapping, talking about lip balm, or gossiping

(Sorry forgot to hit reply


----------



## Moritz

Me and my BFFS 
I kinda hate that they have no amiibo and are super popular because I dont want to seem like some poser for loving them
But sherb looks and acts like an innocent kid and is so adorable 

And I can't say what I like about Megan.
But she just makes me melt, where as any other normal villager bores me.

New or not, they are the cutest


----------



## CylieDanny

Moritz said:


> View attachment 374702
> Me and my BFFS
> I kinda hate that they have no amiibo and are super popular because I dont want to seem like some poser for loving them
> But sherb looks and acts like an innocent kid and is so adorable
> 
> And I can't say what I like about Megan.
> But she just makes me melt, where as any other normal villager bores me.
> 
> New or not, they are the cutest


Yep, I get the feeling of being a poser too sometimes, but as long as you feel like you aren't, then your not

As soon as you go around bragging, then ya might be one in some people's eyes. But really it doesnt matter otherwise. From what Ive seem your not one

Since they're your villagers, people shouldn't have to judge you on the popularity meater. So dont worry


----------



## Moritz

CylieDanny said:


> Yep, I get the feeling of being a poser too sometimes, but as long as you feel like you aren't, then your not
> 
> As soon as you go around bragging, then ya might be one in some people's eyes. But really it doesnt matter otherwise. From what Ive seem your not one
> 
> Since they're your villagers, people shouldn't have to judge you on the popularity meater. So dont worry


I've actually put those 2 and raymond in their own housing district.
I didnt mean to keep raymond.
I had him twice and gave him away both times. But by the third time, I just couldn't do it.

And I feel bad saying this, but when dreaming I totally judge people when they have islands full of the most stereotypical popular villagers haha


----------



## AccfSally

First ceremony picture in a while.
Poor Sally got blocked by the Telephone booth. lol


----------



## AccfSally

A small hangout for my villagers.
Static already testing it out, he was sitting down too..but I didn't catch it on time.








Sylvana is just the cutest.














Too bad I'm going to have to removed them.


----------



## CylieDanny

Lopez fell asleep with me and Genji. He looks like wants to lean on me. Genji looks so cute.


----------



## Nunnafinga

It seems like Joey the lazy diaper-wearing duckling is the only deep thinker on my island.That's probably not a good thing........I'm all for the shark rides,though.........


----------



## Olly7

Finally I get to actually use one of my tents


----------



## bestfriendsally

Olly7 said:


> Finally I get to actually use one of my tents




how'd you do that?


----------



## AccfSally

Olly7 said:


> Finally I get to actually use one of my tents



How did you do that?


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> How did you do that?



that's what i asked as well


----------



## AccfSally

bestfriendsally said:


> that's what i asked as well



I got confuse when I saw your comment above mines. lol
After I pressed enter.


----------



## Olly7

bestfriendsally said:


> how'd you do that?





AccfSally said:


> How did you do that?


There's a glitch that lets you glitch into items. There's a tutorial here





__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com
				




That video does it going up a cliff, but you can do it going down a cliff, too. You can see the puzzle I used by the cliff to do it.

You can use it to get into water, too


----------



## CylieDanny

You really know a villager loves you,  that they come back to see you with a sandwich 

My mousie boy, whenever I say I should move on, you always come back ♡♡


----------



## Licorice

Tried to get decent pics of Jambette’s morning stroll today.


----------



## AccfSally

Genji and the Butterfly.

Genji looks so cute with the Kerokerokeroppi tank on.


----------



## Lottibell

pretty pleased to share my you towns new *tivoli/carnival!* 
I’m a sucker for pastels, so it’s covered in the stash I started with _*before* I changed my style._


----------



## Roxxy

Just got some fashion advice from Megan  who knew the stylings of my cute purple carebear would make such a difference to an outfit


----------



## Cloudandshade

Uh, Shep...


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.




















Sally chasing a little butterfly.  ❤


----------



## VanitasFan26

This feels so weird talking to myself in the dream.


----------



## Lottibell

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 375549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally chasing a little butterfly.  ❤


Adorable!


----------



## WaileaNoRei

RoxasFan20 said:


> This feels so weird talking to myself in the dream.
> View attachment 375577



i love that that is what your island rep says in your dream. Reminds me of my best friend from childhood. Her high school senior quote was (something like) ‘if you want a picture of the future, picture a boot stamping on a human face. Forever’ (George orwell)

anyway, just thought I would share, idk  

Glad you survived the encounter with your clone~


----------



## Licorice

Two underrated villagers


----------



## HappyTails

I've been working on my island for the last few weeks in private but I'm so happy with how it's turning out, I want to share some pictures. Still not done. even the areas that look done aren't close to being done.

My bamboo farm area kinda. Not quite done yet of course.






The area leading to my museum. I just finished paying off that bridge. Once it's built, I can finish decorating that area







My rock garden where my rocks will eventually go once I feel like doing the mannequin thing






Rosie's house






I saw some do a land bridge in a YouTube video so I decided to put one on my island. Just have to finish putting the bamboo stopblocks down







My lighthouse area. One of my favorite areas on my island.






Simon's house






My museum area. I just finished putting the trees and flowers on the cliff behind it.






Lyman's house






Campsite. I also love how this turned out as well






Campsite entrance


----------



## bestfriendsally

my in-progress pumpkin patch :>


 the other pumpkins to the side are just to see what colours they'll become... so if they're the colours i want, i can put them in the patch :>


----------



## CylieDanny

bestfriendsally said:


> my in-progress pumpkin patch :>
> View attachment 375634 the other pumpkins to the side are just to see what colours they'll become... so if they're the colours i want, i can put the in the patch :>


The photo isnt loading my dude


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> The photo isnt loading my dude



hmm... that's weird...
try refreshing... i updated it just now :>


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> I've been working on my island for the last few weeks in private but I'm so happy with how it's turning out, I want to share some pictures. Still not done. even the areas that look done aren't close to being done.
> 
> My bamboo farm area kinda. Not quite done yet of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The area leading to my museum. I just finished paying off that bridge. Once it's built, I can finish decorating that area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rock garden where my rocks will eventually go once I feel like doing the mannequin thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw some do a land bridge in a YouTube video so I decided to put one on my island. Just have to finish putting the bamboo stopblocks down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My lighthouse area. One of my favorite areas on my island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My museum area. I just finished putting the trees and flowers on the cliff behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyman's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campsite. I also love how this turned out as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Campsite entrance
> 
> View attachment 375613


I have a quick tip for you to get your Rock Garden done faster. Basically just add any Brick or Wooden paths all over your island and make sure there isn't a spot where a Rock is going to spawn. Also it takes like 6 days for Rocks to spawn in so once you it right, the Rocks should appear in that Rock Garden. I tested it on my 2nd island and it does work.


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> I have a quick tip for you to get your Rock Garden done faster. Basically just add any Brick or Wooden paths all over your island and make sure there isn't a spot where a Rock is going to spawn. Also it takes like 6 days for Rocks to spawn in so once you it right, the Rocks should appear in that Rock Garden. I tested it on my 2nd island and it does work.


Using mannequins is the better technique as you can clean every single one of them up instantly by changing the design by just 1 pixel.

But that's only a good idea for if you are prepared to time travel. Having mannequins down for days would ruin the game experience. It makes your island pretty much completely unnavigable


----------



## The Pennifer

Oh, Marty, Marty, Marty ... I’m a tad worried about you!    LOL


----------



## Moritz

The Pennifer said:


> Oh, Marty, Marty, Marty ... I’m a tad worried about you!    LOL
> 
> View attachment 375657View attachment 375658


I would move him off your island before he burns it down and puts it in the jar.


----------



## The Pennifer

You probably make a very good point ... I think I will remove the tiki torches from the beach near his house LOL


----------



## CylieDanny

Gonna post later


----------



## CylieDanny

While I was building, I spotted Filbert and Genji in the plaza. They're just the cutest pair (Ignore my terrible fencing)




They did some karaoke together 







Spoiler: Conversation snipits












I wanna get someone to draw Genji carrying Filbert now lol







Picnic-









Since I can't post all the pictures, here are some snipits of their conversations. They were adorable

I wonder if I was interrupting them.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Here's Annalisa at the Red Zen restaurant. Pic taken during the cherry blossom season.




Now that's some serious fishin' just before the end of April!




Tucker and me being silly one night in May.




...It's perfect.




I think I like you more when you're silly, Tucker.




Let's see what my other neighbors are up to at 11pm at night.








​


----------



## bestfriendsally

daisy's so cute ^^

 this time i found her at my star-wishing point :> i bought 230 turnips from her...

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2021

rudy's doing the zoomies ^^


 so cute!


----------



## bestfriendsally

rudy, ketchup & poppy are exercising together :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

sally wouldn't get up when i was trying to plant a flower there~


----------



## AccfSally

Sally, Claude and Sylvana playing around.








An old picture, I don't have this area anymore. It looked really nice during the Fall/Autumn...but winter killed it.





Some more old pictures.


----------



## Eevees

Who let the turtles out?


----------



## CylieDanny

Man, I completely forgot to post this lol



About a week ago (yes Im still set in may) I decided to build a fancy bridge to the darkside of my island. So lovely, for where it's going



I haven't had a ceremony in a really time, I think I even missed a few. But it was nice having one



We had a visitor last week (Who I also forgot to post) While I was setting up Filbert. Kyle left, and she auto filled, stayed with us for almost a week. Before I moved Filbert in. She really enjoyed hanging out with Kid Cat. It was low key cute. I liked her alot.



It was nice just hanging out with her. A very happy squirrel. Maybe will meet again in the future Sally.


----------



## returnofsaturn

So we're both on the guest list... 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i dived off my make-shift pier :>


----------



## poweradeex

My bedroom now has the pompompurin items!


----------



## S.J.

Because I've been busy with TBTWC, I've been neglecting my villagers and today Victoria told me she's legit so glad to finally talk to me and I feel terrible! 

She also had this to say: 




Apparently she has a new pet, that she named after herself... 




Louie didn't miss an opportunity to tell me about his muscles.




And last but not least, it was Gayle's birthday! 




I forgot to take a decent picture.  Happy Birthday you sweet, sweet alligator!


----------



## CylieDanny

.


----------



## CylieDanny

Ah, what a lovely date with Kid Cat in the cafe. More just a chill time.


Then fell asleep, just like any date goes. He's too adorable for me to be mad at him though.



Just enjoying the day with one of my favorite cats


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hangin' with the plaza girls.





From Rodney?He has peculiar tastes so this should be interesting.




Soooo....I'd say that Rodney is curious as to what you'd look like with a six-pack.





Yep,when you're alone.Judging by that look on your face I think that would be best.


----------



## LoonaBurk




----------



## P. Star

The Crater


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is going to sound weird, but I made the decision to make Judy move out on my main island to the 2nd island and when I came to the island as my main self just to see how would she react if she saw me. When she asked me if I miss her on my main island I just responded with "Eh..." and right here is where she was legit feeling sorry for me. I actually shed a tear when she said this:


----------



## CylieDanny

I was looking through my screen shots, and went through memory lane with my old group. This was their last night on my island ❤


----------



## bestfriendsally

he's sitting on his artist seat i gave him 
*he wants to be a artist, after all*

	Post automatically merged: May 18, 2021

i'm so excited to get the cinnamonroll items i ordered tomorrow


----------



## AccfSally

I wonder if he knows Marshal owns that 'yard' too.
The stall in the middle is going to be a shop that they'll run together.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hmmmm....Deirdre the Dancing Deer.I like it.I like buttermilk too.


----------



## AccfSally

This cute dumb squirrel walked from his house to the airport and sat right in front of it.


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> This cute dumb squirrel walked from his house to the airport and sat right in front of it.
> 
> View attachment 376480



oh, marshal... you know your blocking the way for visiters, right? 

don't do that when you move to my island, okay?


sooo cute, though ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally

my cinnamoroll items  



 that looks so good next to the cream*milk* & sugar 

 i had the choice between the menu chalkboard i already had there & this one... but i ultimately choose this one, of course ^^




now i need to get some chairs & other stuff ^^


----------



## CylieDanny

All hail prince Marshal, the gravity defying squirrel?


----------



## AccfSally

My exercising squirrels. 









The villagers who cause the most drama on the island together in one area.





Cally out in the rain from early this morning.





Genji is dressed really cute today. (Hazel too, who is busy running around in the background.)


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> My exercising squirrels.
> 
> View attachment 376557



ahhh!~  this screenshot  

i'm going to be having marshal, as well very soon ^^ after i re-arranged the position of some houses :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

the process of my cinnamoroll cafe


----------



## CylieDanny

Yesterday I started to make a little Fashion studio behind Marshal, and Kid Cat's house. Since Marshal wants to be a stylist, I went with how hes an aspiring one, and practices by making hero outfits for Cat, which Cat wears. He also makes those aprons he gives to everyone.



Why Marshal.



After I worked on Sherb, and Chief's area. Since Chief wants to be a poet I made him a little area for writing, bèsid him, Sherb works on becoming an Etomogist beside him. Their area is pretty big, this is just a small part of it.. I might downsize it in the future.



Sherb enjoys collecting bugs. So, I figured he would place those around their yard. But this is only one side of it.



Much later I found all my squirrels in the plaza. They look so lost. Lol


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Nunnafinga

Hans has always had a flair for the dramatic....but I don't know where the turquoise colored sweat came from.










Whoa,passive aggressive much?


----------



## CylieDanny

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 376715
> Hans has always had a flair for the dramatic....but I don't know where the turquoise colored sweat came from.
> 
> View attachment 376716
> View attachment 376717
> View attachment 376718
> Whoa,passive aggressive much?


Honestly, Hans is like the god of Gorillas. Hes so adorable!!


----------



## Licorice

It takes a lot of work to be this hot


----------



## Moritz

I THINK I've decided on these guys to be my final line up of villagers.

They fit my rules of having one of every personality. And to not have more than 1 of the same species.

I've either had them all before, or I never let them go, apart from limberg who I've never had. But limberg just looks so cool and it feels right.

Subject to change because I've said this like 5 times now.


----------



## amylsp

The night sky is so awesome in this game! 



Sing along...


----------



## inazuma

Im kinda new, maybe 3 months ago new to this new horizons? Im trying to get Marshal so badly and sometimes Im jealous with people who have Marshal xD also,


----------



## bestfriendsally

again, my progress of my cinnamoroll cafe :3


----------



## AccfSally

An older picture I took with Sylvana.








I don't have this spot anymore, but now I'm thinking about making it again.


----------



## bestfriendsally

me in my mage outfit  






*that counts as fairytale, right? *
edit at 5:36 pm: label agrees with that statement ^^


----------



## CylieDanny

I had some fun hanging out with my villagers yesterday.



Filbert told me that he loved my outfit, and wondered what it would look like on himself. So I gave him his own.



Static was outside, chilling, and waiting for his friend to come back. 




Stopped by to hangout with Genji and take some selfies with him. I love his interior.



Went to visit Lopez, who was dancing, and having a party of one.






Hung out with Marshal in town square, who was also dancing. Then did some yoga with him. Who knows how im doing Yoga in that outfit.



Took a nap by the beach with Chief, who fell asleep while eating. He's a tired wolf



Then found Raymond at his place, and hungout with him. Sharing stories, and reading.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my star-wishing area


----------



## Rosch

Here's an old video I've dug up from last year.
It's a rare occasion of seeing cranky villagers Naruto-running. Featuring Rolf, Apollo and Dobie.


----------



## Marte




----------



## bestfriendsally

Marte said:


> View attachment 377124
> View attachment 377125
> View attachment 377126
> View attachment 377127



  so cute!!

can i ask what path code that is in the 2nd picture?


----------



## bestfriendsally

update on my cinnamoroll cafe


----------



## Lottibell

first attempt of making some simple buildings/houses


----------



## bestfriendsally

update on my cinnamoroll cafe


----------



## CylieDanny

Here are the newest ladies, who I was tempted to move in. But I like my boys, and I don't really wanna change them, so it was off to the studio



I went and had some fun with Kid Cat, and the lady squirrels hanging out in my different rooms. Marshal, the jealous boyfriend in the background, Static, and Filbert just enjoying the spectical



Giving Kid Cat an idea of being the only cat on a squirrel island with the cafe, forest, and prom room. Pretty fun to do.



Just talking. Probably. I wanted to take a picture of Kid Cat and my favorite Squirrel


Spoiler: Island Moments






Genji was just having tea time, and everyone was walking around him, or just not sitting. So I decided to give him some company








I think I interrupted another villager date


I'm too addicted to the studio ☺


----------



## Moritz

Hanging with my new friend.
Easily the best cranky I've ever had 



I found an outfit for him I really love, but I've no idea how to give it to him without ruining his house


----------



## Corvusrene

I caught them sitting together today


----------



## Nunnafinga

Pekoe had a birthday recently.Gloria and her purple butt were the official guests.




Yeah,I heard about the mystery goon.An eyewitness said he was short,had a fluffy tail and smelled vaguely of marshmallows.I wonder who it could be?




There is no collective noun for a group of octopuses but somebody on Reddit suggested "tangle",as in "a tangle of octopuses".I think the term is appropriate.




Looks like Zucker came home with an "F" on his report card.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*~Music that's perfect for the Fish Exhibit~*






With today's capture of the vampire squid, the deep-sea tank is now complete. Fascinating specimens... Aliens of the deep.




Praise the sun...fish




They are steadily sneaking up on Mr. Ranchu


----------



## CylieDanny

LittleMissPanda said:


> *~Music that's perfect for the Fish Exhibit~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With today's capture of the vampire squid, the deep-sea tank is now complete. Fascinating specimens... Aliens of the deep.
> View attachment 377264
> 
> Praise the sun...fish
> View attachment 377265
> 
> They are steadily sneaking up on Mr. Ranchu
> View attachment 377266​


Vampire squids are in animal crossing?? That's awesome!! One of my favorite animals!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

CylieDanny said:


> Vampire squids are in animal crossing?? That's awesome!! One of my favorite animals!


They're a new addition in NH, yes!  ☺ really cool looking creatures~ but watch out! They're kind of a pain catching when you dive, because they're really fast, and rare. Took me an hour or so to catch one.


----------



## CylieDanny

LittleMissPanda said:


> They're a new addition in NH, yes!  ☺ really cool looking creatures~ but watch out! They're kind of a pain catching when you dive, because they're really fast, and rare. Took me an hour or so to catch one.


Ah! I guess I should learn how to dive to see one! Ironically I wanted to be a diver to see specific animals, 9ne being a vampire squid!! But, since I learned I cant do that anymore, at least I'll be able to dive for them in this game!


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> Ah! I guess I should learn how to dive to see one! Ironically I wanted to be a diver to see specific animals, 9ne being a vampire squid!! But, since I learned I cant do that anymore, at least I'll be able to dive for them in this game!



i caught one quite a while ago :3 it's in my museum :3


----------



## bestfriendsally

i think you mean good afternoon, right?
just barely... you early/late bloomer~! ... i've been looking for you.. since 11:51 am!


at 12:00 pm, finally finding her after running around everywhere looking for her, i bought the max of 590 turnips, for 63,720 bells, leaving me with 619 bells


please, daisy, take almost all my money! after the trouble you put me through, trying to find you, almost each sunday...




& i gave her a hug! *god, i wish i could~*







photo time!


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of my cinnamoroll cafe :3   i really like how it's coming along .. it's so cute


----------



## bestfriendsally

just now, rudy hit the gong & it made me jump~






rudy, please!~ warn me next time, will you?!


----------



## bestfriendsally

i decided to wear this today :3 


design code: CWG8-VWS4-L051


----------



## Moritz

Maybe I'm talking to him too much
But he's just the best


----------



## Etown20

Squirrels in the rain


----------



## CylieDanny

Marshal, oblivious to what's going on, decides to do some kaoroke lol



May I request R.E.M


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.




















I just wanted to sit next to him.


----------



## meggiewes

I've been working on making a non-terraformed city and I'm really liking how it is turning out so far. It is so different from how I normally decorate. It is surprisingly challenging and I'm falling in love with it.





I just got some iron fencing up and the blue works so well with my street.


----------



## Licorice

Today is Deli’s birthday! 







Baby Cashmere is sick tho unfortunately


----------



## CylieDanny

Licorice said:


> Today is Deli’s birthday!
> View attachment 377574
> View attachment 377575
> 
> Baby Cashmere is sick tho unfortunately
> View attachment 377576


Happy birthday Deli!! ☺

Feel better Cashmere


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well since I deleted my old island I went to visit it in the dream. Just to a reminder of all the hard times I've had with that island, but a reminder to myself "that was then, but its time to move on":


----------



## Nunnafinga

Pigs
------



Hey,who you callin' pork chop,pork chop?




Oh,like playing Animal Crossing: New Horizons?




Yup,I brought you a present....but.....ewww,I think Melba is about to be sick behind the sofa.













I have an all pig town in New Leaf which has a biker theme and I got all ten piggies to wear denim vests and Spork was that town's first porky resident.However,I seem to remember that the denim vest provided more,uh....coverage in New Leaf.


----------



## CylieDanny

So Filbert~


You said you liked cake? Well, your in luck! Enjoy your new bakery!


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CylieDanny

(Couldn't help myself)

I made Filbert a cakery! Since he loves cake so much



Genji wins the patient boyfriend of the year award



They both look so cute in their little pink bakery aprons and do-rags- surrounded by all of those cakes


Spoiler: When your friends visit











Just alot of memorable ̶e̶m̶b̶a̶r̶r̶a̶s̶s̶i̶n̶g̶ photos, and laughs. But supportive none the less. More then happy for the free cake



She's a frequent visitor. So she counts as a resident


----------



## inazuma

Ive been working on my rural island! The farm is well done i guess.. (Its an edited sky!)


----------



## Etown20

Pekoe moved in recently and the squirrels are big fans


----------



## kelly reeeeeee

Post automatically merged: May 26, 2021





	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2021


----------



## CylieDanny

Not yet!


----------



## CylieDanny

Its Bruce's birthday! My first villager birthday!



Hes in a fancy tux with a spring in his step. Just trotting around with Lopez! I love how Lopez is here, such a sweet boyfriend ☺


----------



## warrior_kitty




----------



## CylieDanny

Should I hide? Lol

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2021



Cherry.Blossoms said:


> View attachment 377942


Should I hide? Lol


----------



## warrior_kitty

CylieDanny said:


> Should I hide? Lol
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 26, 2021
> 
> 
> Should I hide? Lol


> : ) hello i am see you in nightmares hahaha


----------



## CylieDanny

Cherry.Blossoms said:


> > : ) hello i am see you in nightmares hahaha


Ah, what did I do


----------



## warrior_kitty

you have bruce


----------



## inazuma

Bruce birthday with beau :>


----------



## CylieDanny

He really wanted to see that stegosaurus, so much that he snuck inside the enclosure,

I'm not sure how he got there, but he was stuck for the rest of the day, since its blocked off lol


----------



## Bluebellie

Ignore post. Posted in the wrong place


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Cally taking a nap.
it's always really windy during the day...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Umm.....can I still hold your hand?




I made my Freddie stage bigger and better.




Here's the opening act,Katt Stevens..........




....and the main event.Live Aid Freddie is back.


----------



## warrior_kitty

Thanks for the items

@Peach_Jam


----------



## meggiewes

I have a fantastic action shot of Flip waiting on a bus in my newly finished bus stop! I was wondering who the first villager would be to find it.


----------



## AccfSally

Static singing in the middle of the street(and in the way).
If he's going to do that, then I better be prepare for those other two (Marshal and Sally, their hobby is the same as his.)


----------



## Mokuren

I will never get my 5 star rating because Isabelle is nagging about too many trees. They could get lost in the forest - YES Isabelle that's the point of my island!


----------



## meggiewes

AccfSally said:


> Static singing in the middle of the street(and in the way).
> If he's going to do that, then I better be prepare for those other two (Marshal and Sally, their hobby is the same as his.)
> 
> View attachment 378254



Hey! Another city! And I think we use the same streets! ♡ 

Do you have a dream address? I would love to see the rest of your island.


----------



## Licorice

With help from nefarious for items (bless) I have converted my basement into a man cave.


----------



## CylieDanny

Just another day on my island





Spoiler: Here we go again!






You think they'd be used to this by now lol. It's just like any other day. Your gonna look amazing! Plus it's good to change up your wardrobe





(He looks so un-amused lol)

















I have found the new Kid Cat. 





I love how I got them when they were spinning (Except Bruce) it's like they were posing, so cute. So adorable. You guy all look stunning lol



I'm glad you like it





Spoiler: This happened








No you learned that from someone else. How dare they





Filbert is so adorable, and precious


----------



## AccfSally

meggiewes said:


> Hey! Another city! And I think we use the same streets! ♡
> 
> Do you have a dream address? I would love to see the rest of your island.



Thank you!, I don't have a DA right now since I'm currently re-modeling the island.


----------



## bestfriendsally

the start of poppy's new yard ... & i like it


----------



## bestfriendsally

the start of sally's yard... & i like this as well


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I went on a silly adventure around Magicant today! (was feeling silly today ) Hello, Puppers! And a good day to you too, Mr. Locust!​



Intense Go board game was intense. Intense lurking intensifies.​



Who's scarier? The Panda or the Tiger?​



I was at one with my inner pear while the gnomes work unawares.​



Will the real Panda please stand up?​



"Ho ho! To think that over there... There would be such a *container*..." (If anyone gets this reference, I will give you a nice reward ^^)​



Make my veggies a medium rare, please. I like a good, satisfying **CRUNCH**​



Ai yiyiyi!! First the Spider Crabs, and now YOU guys?!​



I told my friends Tucker and Plucky all about my adventure around the island~ and we all shared a good laugh! THE END​


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at rudy!   he's watching the butterfly


----------



## bestfriendsally

it's so nice out today


----------



## Lottibell

Judy fishing in my new build area!


----------



## Eevees

Two new villagers!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yep,only a design guru could envision this ensemble.The sleeping bag is the pièce de résistance.







I guess I was asking for that.


----------



## VanitasFan26

MissPink said:


> Two new villagers!


Wow thats great. I'm trying to get Skye on my island (Destiny) I used to have her on my old island when she was the 4th villager to move in.


----------



## oak

I've already run out of design slots so I had to delete some to make room for new designs like the containers & wood decking. I basically just gave the area a refreshing.


----------



## AccfSally

She did this right after the first shot, I just wanted her to look at the camera. lol





Poppy at the beach.


----------



## Hanif1807

Haven't played the game for a long time, but one of my starter villagers, Lyman, is leaving tomorrow. I'm definitely gonna miss you. He is one of my sister's favorite villagers 





On the bright side though, i invited Hugh to my island. He's one of my past villagers in ACNL


----------



## bestfriendsally

she's exercising in her yard *half-done yard, i feel like* that i made her


----------



## Eevees

RoxasFan20 said:


> Wow thats great. I'm trying to get Skye on my island (Destiny) I used to have her on my old island when she was the 4th villager to move in.


Thanks! I had her at my campsite.


----------



## Pyoopi

A couple people already seen this but I've been working on this idea for a month and half or so. I finally finished constructing it to what I wanted to look like. So what have I made?

A guillotine!













I don't think I'll be uploading the design just because the layering of the items is wacky. Also the custom design itself is botched depending on the item I used, lol.


----------



## Mr.Fox

This is a first...booted up the game, heard a scorpion beside my house, stalked it and caught it...not knowing I was clearly being set up for a sneak attack...


----------



## inazuma

Finally!! <3



Spoiler: My weird villagers (also give beau the muffin!)














Spoiler: My island spoilers!!! 🍣❤













Also, i Made some Shoji standees because their quantity is infinite and no more back ache from ordering 5 simple panels a day xD


----------



## meggiewes

AccfSally said:


> Thank you!, I don't have a DA right now since I'm currently re-modeling the island.



Totally understandable. I'm in the same boat!


----------



## bestfriendsally

i changed clothes, for summer :3


----------



## CylieDanny

Since restarting for my new island, I decided to only use my own designs



This is taking a really long time, but its slowly coming together (Path wise lol)


----------



## bestfriendsally

that summer sunset


----------



## Dunquixote

Today, this is what I did for the wedding photoshoot; I ended up trying harder than I intended to .





 

I had no particular idea in mind other than to make it a little darker tone or like a little temple of some sort.


----------



## inazuma

Im trying photopia to make some movies lol. I really enjoyed designing the place! 



Spoiler: Featuring: beau, muffy, and me! 























Also, today anniversary photography session!!!


----------



## Lilyacre

Just a Pate enjoying a sunny day on the beach


----------



## Dunquixote

Today’s Harv’s studio project:









I may incorporate a little of this (the tea party area) by the museum since I was testing the idea I had for awhile to make a miniature tea party area based on FE3H



Spoiler: not my screenshot


----------



## Yanrima~

I love the nuptial bell! (also pictures of the island when blue hydrangeas are in season) ☺


----------



## CylieDanny

(Yay my internet finally came back)



Such a relaxing feeling, I'm really enjoying it. Except that path took such a long time to make, but I'm happy with the outcome


----------



## Licorice

This apron was made for Cesar.




Obligatory butt shot:


----------



## Dunquixote

I got Reneigh’s picture today .









Temporary spot for my pictures (graham’s i bought even though i had him two times; i don’t know if i have the patience to try a second time (first time i didn’t care). I bought others but these are the ones I earned (except graham) and my current or former residents. Next I need Spike’s.


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Thunderstorms over this island.


Is that thing on it's back!?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Joey has a crayon problem:


----------



## AccfSally

Sylvana looks like a princess.




Cally is already enjoying her (and Sylvana's) new area.
It's kinda small, but there's enough room to walk around in.
They both have the nature hobby, so there's a ladybug and a goldfish in the back.





Marshal showing off how cute he can be. 





Genji, Sally and Francine hanging out.





Just found out I can sit small things at the bottom of the bell.


----------



## inazuma

Muffy sad moment and the invisible flower (my own video xD i felt really sorry for muffy so i gave her my Fortune telling set after that)


----------



## CylieDanny

Filbert was in this patch of flowers, just turning and watering each of them. (I accedently took a video instead of a screen shot)




Your browser is not able to display this video.










Just a collection of old photos, that I couldn't post because of the wifi



I usually forget to do the celebrations, but I'm glad I got this one, with all my boys here ♡





Spoiler: Old photos






Sherb moved in on his own, and his house was completely different,  this one looks so cozy. I love it



He also placed the paper tiger on this wooden stool, but looks like more of a pedestal



Genji by a waterfall, enjoying life with his lollipop



Static looks like hes trying his best not to say anything



I had Penelope as a starting villager and shes so adorable, I loved her. I let her move out on her own. But shes now my favorite mousie ♡ Hopefully will meet again


----------



## VanitasFan26

Um okay....sooo this villager Tammy just moved in from "Traverse" which is my old island's name and that island is no longer there since I restarted. I do not remember having her maybe it was a long time ago or maybe I didn't remember, but it could be a different "Traverse" that she came from. I am so confused.....is it possible that villagers can move out of island that they were there even though they are deleted?


----------



## AccfSally

This should be illegal!
He (Claude) woke up early today to do this...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> This should be illegal!
> He (Claude) woke up early today.
> 
> View attachment 379285


hmm.. 
why are you mad about that?
mum says it's good to get up early... although for me, that's not always true...


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Your browser is not able to display this video.












The best way to start the day.


----------



## bestfriendsally

blanche gave me this dress last night, before i went to bed  





	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2021

ketchup's exercising in her yard


----------



## bestfriendsally

my inner-japan otaku for my next island, inspired by japan.... after my current one... when i've finished it & when/if i get a switch lite :3



 her name will be a nickname for my name.. which will be ' Callie ' ... :>


----------



## Nunnafinga

The teddy bear overlords command me to do their evil bidding.




Filbert had a birthday recently.It's nice to see the villagers wearing the clothes I've gifted them.




I do!


----------



## bestfriendsally

marshal gave me this tank, in the tent, last night


----------



## bestfriendsally

rudy & marina are hanging out together


----------



## AccfSally

The Wedding event pictures I did so far, wish they would stop asking for pink and white.


----------



## CylieDanny

Just a Kid Cat, being a Cat in the sun on a hot day. 








Then Static, relaxing on a warm summer day


----------



## S.J.

I've been taking so many screenshots but I haven't been bothering to transfer them.

Agnes making friends. 


Spoiler: I love her so much 😭















And Megan offering some sweet advice. 




Oh, and my pretty basic wedding reception, but I still really love being able to put villagers in. 


Spoiler: Reese & Cy-guy


----------



## DaisyFan

Whoa, did you see that?


----------



## erikaeliseh

please post photos! Im looking for ideas for mine and i love seeing how everyone decorates their acnh house


----------



## TheMagicIf

I turned my living room into my bedroom as well since I wanted to use the remaining five rooms for other purposes!









This is the happiest I've been with my living room in all the time I've played this game! It's still a work in progess, but hopefully it's helped.


----------



## NicksFixed

That's mine ... Victorian/Turn-of-the-Century look ...


----------



## Dunquixote

This is my main’s bedroom. I based it off of the Muggy Kingdom from One Piece; I combined a few areas together (outside nowhere specific and indoors, the room where Perona treated Zoro’s wounds). Initially I had a table here to represent the dining area where Mihawk sat, but I liked how this looked without it, so it is more of a loose interpretation.


----------



## Licorice

Here’s my bedroom:








Full room view:


Spoiler


----------



## Serabee

My main character's main room (and bedroom). I recently redid it, swapping things out from my sunroom, and it's still something of a work in progress. But I've used this theme/these items before and I love it, the colors are so soothing and relaxing and bright and breezy!




My first side character, Doug's, room. He's kind of Cat's unofficial rival and is sporty and competitive but also kind of childish, and I tried to recreate what his childhood room would've been like.





My side character, Bunny's, room. She's Doug's sister (hence the similarities) and is very girly and bright and basically has a peppy personality. She has a secondary bedroom with a dreamier atmosphere, but this is the cuter one IMO, lol





My 3rd side character, Marlin's, room. It still feels incomplete (probably gonna add a second cannon, for one thing) but I like how it's turning out. Marlin is a sailor who sort of sails wherever he feels, whenever he feels like it (I don't use him much, because he "travels" a lot). He's sailed on a few different ships over the years and... maybe a few of them were a little less than reputable? His bedroom decor makes you think.





And, finally, my 5th character, Raven's, room. Raven is a witch in case that wasn't clear (but I feel like it kind of punches you in the face, lol). Hers is one of my favorites! It's cluttered and creepy and... did the girl in the painting just close her eyes? Uh oh...
(but, seriously, I love her bedroom- that wallpaper lights up at night, as you can see, and it's goes so fabulously with her counterfeit art collection)


----------



## moonchu

it looks a lot better with the lights off, but for some reason i don't have any photos of that lol 
it's not conventional i guess, but it's just stuff i like!









this is a different room in my house, but it may be more cozy vibes!




best of luck in your bedroom decorating ~~ i have a hard time decorating, myself lol


----------



## AccfSally

Wedding party with villagers.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Hmmmm...just what I've always suspected.......




No,and frankly I'm insulted!It took weeks to get this ensemble of fine fashion together then another week of parading myself around this dirt clod of an island before somebody actually took the time to notice.Jiminy crickets,why do I even bother??




Oh,I'm absolutely gonna enjoy that.




Here is a random assortment of anthropomorphic animals and one sailor dude.


----------



## Dunquixote

Designed this today at the studio. This was actually a low effort design, but I think i realy like how it turned out  (just noticed i messed up with some of the cakes  oops). I was mainly testing the bell out for something I’m doing outside my museum.


----------



## Lottibell

my villagers enjoying my new fishing spot, and ‘Etoile singing near my new street ❤ and Rosie!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Some of my favorite spots on my island so far


















And this adorable picture of Melba


----------



## Croconaw

I wanted to share my tribal council area by the beach. If anyone watched Total Drama, you may recognize the _Dock of Shame. _I purposely put it here, so I could use the actual dock.

Edit: Wow, these pictures are poor quality. The signpost says “Dock of Shame” on it.


----------



## AccfSally

Audie was camping out today, making her the second new villager to show up at my campsite. Cyd was the last one back in (August or September of last year, can't remember when..)








Just one more Statue left, the gallant statue. So far I had the fake one...three times.





Marshal's outfit choice of today is all over the place. (kinda)


----------



## S.J.

A picture that really sums up my relationship with Agnes. A love-indifference relationship. I love her, and she feels indifferent toward me. 
P.S. I'm joking. She's very sweet. 





Also, Rhonda. 



It just slipped her mind that she'd already bought a Viking helmet. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## bestfriendsally

when i walking through the doors of the nooks, i didn't see rudy ''hiding'' behind the surfboard Lol


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Poppy, are you kidding me!?!

Put my game down for a second and when I came back I saw the little squirrel sitting in front of me on the ground.
There's an empty spot next to me.


----------



## S.J.

It started with two singing in the plaza ... 





And ended in four! 




Me and Agnes




I went for a honeymoon suite theme, but with the way I set up the room, I couldn't get a good angle. So, it is what it is lol.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Aaaaannnnddd...........................presto!:




Now that's better.




Yep......I love your new outfit.




Pirate: "Aaargh,matey!Tie that scurvy dog to the yardarm and give 'em fifty lashes!"
Sailor boy: "Um,sorry but I don't speak pirate."


----------



## AccfSally

Messing around with Cally.





Wedding event picture from a few days ago now.






Been fixing up the inside of my house lately. I finally decorated it after it being a mess for months.





Random dream town....


----------



## Lottibell

7-11 I made!


----------



## Moritz

Just a couple of pirates


----------



## CylieDanny

Teddy is such a cutie ♡♡ he must be protected
--
Since my main island is now on a lite I got because I thought my switch was gonna die (I was wrong... it was the cartridge ) I made a new island on the old one.






I love this bear so much



Also found agent S!  I'm suuper happy I did, because I was planning on trying to find her (since shes basically squirrel Kid Cat) and have wanted in general, but have never run into her ♡♡


----------



## S.J.

Even though I've been playing since before winter last year, for whatever reason, this is my first time experiencing a snow winter on ACNH!

*Day 1*
My first snowball I rolled all the way into the river. Then, the third snowball, I rolled into a lamp post and it broke. _Eventually_, I made a snowboy!




*Day 2*


----------



## your local goomy

I found this random out-of-context screenshot on my Switch and have been laughing for a good few minutes. Thought I should share it here.


----------



## AccfSally

Genji showing off his skills.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mad Aly

This is a _very_ overdue post for me... So, I'm gonna have a monstrous dump of photos here.  You have been warned!




It seems Sly and Ankha have been hitting it off lately! (A budding romance, perhaps...?  They're surprisingly cute to me! A Jock and a Snooty~ )













Speaking of interesting relationships between villagers, it seems The Little Red Riding Hood trope between Fang and I is also taking off! (How perfect that this specific dialogue happened in the fruit orchard––specifically, by the apple trees––next to Fang's house, 'cause the story I wrote for TBT's Winter Short Story Contest takes place exactly there in a very similar fashion!)













Also, can I just mention how great Fang looks in glasses?? (I mean, many of my villagers tend to look pretty good in specs, whenever they spontaneously dawn them, to my absolutely pleasure~) Just look at him with them on here!! He really looks like a handsome professor or scholar! _And_ he's complimenting me on my dress. I can't... ❤







Genji came up to sit behind me the other day just as I was sitting and waiting for someone to come by for a trade! What a good friend wanting to keep me some company~  (Or, just wanting to hog all my attention, like the baby bunny he often is.  I _did_ gift him a gray baby romper once, and he wears it sometimes, so...)







My first tea party with Hopkins in his crazy cluttered cute yard!







A good look at my completed art gallery after I won a giveaway of all the genuine art and statues! Truly a sublime feeling and experience. 







Here's Frank chillin' with an orange soda in my 'dark fairycore' area/garden. His plumage suits the color scheme so well! 







Mummy dog returns to life as he Naruto runs through the rain~ Lucky coming to life gives me life! 







Another boring peaceful lesson with my literally sweet classmate, Lucky~




Aaaand there I go snoozin' while Lucky stealthily snacks in the middle of class!







Senpai noticed me!! Fang noticed the puppy plushie I placed in front of his house!!  (It honestly made my day that much brighter~)







Don't worry; I was a weird kid, too, Fang... And now I'm an even weirder adult.







A night under the stars~ 







Uhh...! (Quick, Aly, think of something cool and natural to say!) ...I woof you. 







Until next time, folks!


----------



## Moritz

My last night with my first ever bridge.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my new kidcore outfit :>




i'm eevee ^^ *one of my fav pokemon :> *


----------



## your local goomy

After nearly 3 years, I'm right back where I started. So glad I found this dress on Pinterest!!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my kidcore outfit in the day time :>


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















❤ My babies.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I'm more of a cat person but recently I noticed that I had only one dog(Portia) on my New Horizons islands.So,I have remedied that situation with my old New Leaf pal Bones:


----------



## CylieDanny

Ah, remember that time, that we went to that one studio, where we asked for a pink wedding,

But all he had was flamingos-




L̶i̶t̶t̶e̶r̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶w̶i̶s̶h̶ ̶I̶ ̶h̶a̶d̶ ̶b̶e̶t̶t̶e̶r̶ ̶i̶t̶e̶m̶s̶,̶ ̶


----------



## bestfriendsally

*i know it's not in the game, but.... i drew stitches ^^ *


----------



## bestfriendsally

how does marshal look in his new oversized shawl overshirt?  soo cute!!  


 poppy asked me to give it to him, as a apology for the pointless fight they had...


----------



## AccfSally

Two catchphrases are taking over my island right now, 'd'aww' and 'tee-hee♡'
Hazel is the only one (I think) is not using them...for now.


----------



## CylieDanny

AccfSally said:


> Two catchphrases are taking over my island right now, 'd'aww' and 'tee-hee♡'
> Hazel is the only one (I think) is not using them...for now.
> 
> View attachment 380614
> View attachment 380615
> View attachment 380616
> View attachment 380617
> View attachment 380618


Genji saying *tee-hee♡* is so adorable, I love it


----------



## your local goomy

Wolfgang. Glasses. Toe beans. What is there not to love?


----------



## P. Star

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404625940559192068
My updated flyover!


----------



## S.J.

Oh, Agnes... Sweet, adorable Agnes...




Almost lost it... (And I have no idea what I've done with the camera here...)




Moving Megan's home. Poor bear was sick and came to Resident Services in her pyjamas. 




This cutie visited the campsite. My first time meeting Annalise.




And lastly, Poppy is worried that Victoria won't be her friend once she's famous. The conversation was a rollercoaster of emotions for poor Poppy.


----------



## AccfSally

Carmen was visiting today and I really want her. I don't have her amiibo card, I thought I did since I have her in one of my New Leaf towns. But I guess I got her as a random on that game.

I have no Peppy villagers on my island anymore and I getting this *VERY *bad feeling that Nintendo might add in something that could only be unlock if we have at least one of each personality (like DIYs, items, and emotions).


----------



## Lilyacre

Easily my favourite spot on the island, right next to the private beach <3


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall

Umm... how did we get on to this topic again?




When nature calls...






Luvved up!!!


----------



## your local goomy

Now, what do we have here?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Um,I actually prefer "bear booty".




Uni-wow!Hazel is about to take over my island.




I dunno,pal....it's been raining for three days straight but I'll give it a try.




_"Le cochon souriant préférait boire seul....."_

This is a still from the rarely seen François Truffaut film_ Le Cochon Qui Régnait Sur le Monde._It was about a modest pig who is driven to greed and a lust for power after he develops a device that makes humans lose their desire to eat bacon.


----------



## your local goomy

I know that this party is supposed to be about Reese and Cyrus, but you can't ignore the cool kids table on the right. Judy is just being Judy, but you can't imagine how hard I laughed when I saw that all three of my cranky wolves were wearing the stupid star sunglasses. Actually, Judy is getting along well with all three of the wolves! Can't wait to see how she interacts with Fang and Dobie when I eventually get them.


----------



## CylieDanny

I finally have all my lady squirrels, on my side island! Thanks to a friend, who helped me get two of them!

The only two I didnt have to hunt/scan were Sylvana, and Agent! Since I found them on my first go for the first three islands,

I restarted soo many times trying to get Hazel, hopefully I'll find her in the future



I love Mint, shes my favorite ♡
-
Also, long over do. On my main island this dork wanted to leave, so I let him, to see who I could find-



Looks like you changed your mind,


----------



## your local goomy

I used Photopia for the first time after wanting to get some villager posters and things got dark real quick.






No Martys were harmed in the making of these photos.


----------



## _Donut_

Uhm..I think Erik might be on to something here... ​


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Rainy days in Magicant~ here's the garden gnome flower garden!




Wendy's watermelon farm!




Tipper's pumpkin patch!




Hi, Ken! Wha'cha doin' at the laundry pool?




We went to Boots's bamboo grove together, but Ken is more interested in the deer scare.




Tucker the crayon fanatic










Rod is happy I came over for a visit! Too cute 




Panda the pianist! Tipper is having a good time, too!


----------



## CylieDanny

Hmm, I think your confusing me with someone else. You're very lost




Spoiler: Very lost










Maybe it's because we look too
similar-dont drag your boyfriends along with you








Gonna go find my side island character because I haven't visited you in awhile..?

M̶e̶s̶s̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶m̶y̶ ̶l̶o̶r̶e̶,̶ ̶g̶o̶ ̶b̶a̶c̶k̶ ̶




Maybe they just miss me ☺


----------



## your local goomy

I'm going to send this completely out of context to my friends that don't play Animal Crossing.


----------



## Lottibell

my new backyard washing machine area


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here is my island ballet company rehearsing for their production of _Swan Lake_.Since Puck is the closest thing we have to a swan,he will be playing Odette,the Swan Queen.Should be a fun show.




That is a hard yes.







To be honest,it's hard to tell the difference between coffee binge Felicity and normal Felicity.


----------



## your local goomy

I don't think those glasses will help you see any better, Shep.


----------



## bestfriendsally

sally's birthday's today ^^






i gave her a yellow tweed dress ^^


----------



## AccfSally

Didn't know what to do with this tiny little beach for months, so I put boxes on it.
It doesn't look too bad.





It's Sally's birthday today! Happy birthday to the queen.
Her 'half sister', Cally was there too.


----------



## CylieDanny

Three of my playful villagers, exercising together!



Relaxing with another playful, and one of the not so playful ones, first camper.



Just having a nice day on my side


----------



## S.J.

I wanted to take a picture of the flowering shrubs blooming, and Patty decided to join the picture! ❤





Patty and Victoria subsequently got into an argument about whether it took natural talent or hard work to be a pop star. I wouldn't be so supportive of Victoria's career choice if she didn't have such an admirable dream. 





Rhonda found an ant in her house. What a sweetie. 





Lastly, it's been snowing outside. Merengue decided to sit in her front yard, on the cold snow, sipping at warm soup. I guess that's one way to stay warm? ❤


----------



## VanitasFan26

Soo I found this rare Nook Mile Island and its the one where you find all of the sharks and I never noticed this before. In this shot I can see there is a Layer 4 that is built on top of the cliff and when I tried climbing up to it the game said "its too dangerous to climb any higher" so then I am wondering "Well why is there and what was the purpose?" I've played this game since last year and I never saw this before:


----------



## inazuma

Finally a real keroppi hallway!!!!



How dare you Wendy.. how dare-


Sing along with chief~



Its pudge!!! Yay!!!



I just meet Marshal on a dream island!



And dom!!!


----------



## Bugs

I've been creating this shallow ditch "path", do you guys think it looks convincing? I'm still experimenting with it


----------



## Moritz

RoxasFan20 said:


> Soo I found this rare Nook Mile Island and its the one where you find all of the sharks and I never noticed this before. In this shot I can see there is a Layer 4 that is built on top of the cliff and when I tried climbing up to it the game said "its too dangerous to climb any higher" so then I am wondering "Well why is there and what was the purpose?" I've played this game since last year and I never saw this before:
> View attachment 381241


Its to make it look like a shark.
I think its really cool that they designed a shark into the terrain of an island that spawns sharks


----------



## inazuma

Im just so glad with this!!!! It really gives out the rural vibes and backyard vibe! Im gonna add more later, since im pretty new to this island on my new switch : "restarting" without losing old island save data!





Spoiler: With flowers. Which is better? And suggestions?


----------



## VanitasFan26

I sometimes miss my old Island


----------



## skarmoury

I miss my old island sometimes, but I don’t think there’s anything more I would change about it.  This is one of my favorite areas!


----------



## Nicole.

skarmoury said:


> View attachment 381354
> 
> I miss my old island sometimes, but I don’t think there’s anything more I would change about it. ❤ This is one of my favorite areas!



Wow this is gorgeous!


----------



## tiffanistarr

skarmoury said:


> View attachment 381354
> 
> I miss my old island sometimes, but I don’t think there’s anything more I would change about it. ❤ This is one of my favorite areas!


omg i love everything about this! The petals in the custom design add such a great detail!


----------



## AccfSally

Cally resting at the beach.





I pulled an all-nighter for this, I started yesterday.. but I was really hating what it was (the first time) and kept knocking it down over and over again.
And I'm still not sure of it.




Since this area has two big rocks together, this all I could think what to do with them.


----------



## your local goomy

A work-in-progress of my Pokémon pond! I just need to do some landscaping with it and build some inclines, then it'll be ready to be visited!


----------



## Bugs

Finally getting somewhere with designing these ditch/ledges  would any of you be interested if I upload them? I kinda like them but I don't know if they would be something everybody would want to use


----------



## bestfriendsally

*i know it's not in the game, but i draw the villagers i want for my final line-up :> *




i don't care about goals... i'm just gonna do whatever :>


----------



## your local goomy

It's not much, but I decided to take this image of my room's tent area. It was hard for me to find a filter that didn't make the Gracie poster blindingly bright


----------



## AccfSally

Sally being a cheeseball.


----------



## your local goomy

I got my ranchu goldfish model today! Needless to say, it's adorable. I'll definitely be working towards models of smaller fish, I don't care much for models of the bigger ones.


----------



## CylieDanny

In celebration of the completion of my horror RPG 

I decided to share a few screen shots from some of the creepier movies I've made on harvs island. Actually made one
per-resident.

Heres two.




*No.1 fan*
After his idol/friend, fails to reconize him, and his admiration. One cat takes matters into his own hands.



*Here to Stay*
A simple meeting goes wrong, as things take an unexpected turn.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Birthday time for Reneigh with special guest, fellow new-for-New Horizons villager Cyd.Not much room to maneuver with these large animals dancing and prancing around.




Animal Crossing:A place where dogs and cats live in harmony........and humans don't need litter boxes or pooper scoopers.




Never look a gift horse in the mouth because they'll hit you with their bug net if you try......personal experience...........


----------



## your local goomy

Judy fell asleep in the cosmos not too far from her house. They're almost as tall as her!


----------



## Bugs

Managed to snap a picture of Hans in his favourite jumper. He wears this all the time. I gave it to him by accident when he first moved in (I was supposed to give him a ski jacket) but I'm glad it happened, feels like fate.

This personally confirms to me that Hans is definitely gay lol he loves his rainbow sweater so much. Thought since it's still pride month I'd just share it


----------



## Queenno

It's been a while I didn't share some screenshots so here's some random ones I like:






















Last but not least, Poncho left the Island, I went Island hopping but did not find any jock villagers, I thought I had some time but finally my plot autifilled and I got a sheep... why? I hate sheeps... I don't remember who is from Royale-3 but thanks


----------



## AccfSally

I went back to Spring, because I was getting sick of all of the rain and I can't decorate the island if it's raining or snowing.




Static was standing in the middle of the road, singing.


----------



## CylieDanny

I love this event! Its definitely one of my favorites, esspecially having everyone there (except Filbert and Genji)
Partying, and I'm stuck on the piano organ-

I thought it would be cute to have me look like I was playing it. But, I didn't realize I put Kid Cat in front of me. So I was stuck 

But I'm glad everyone else had fun lol


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Poppy didn't want me sitting next to her.
It's a bit hard to tell, but she had the pouting looking face when she watch me sit next to her.


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 381790
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy didn't want me sitting next to her.
> It's a bit hard to tell, but she had the pouting looking face when she watch me sit next to her.



aww, what's the matter, poppy? :<


----------



## your local goomy

I found a cute school uniform design, so I decided to wear it today...and Able Sisters happened to be selling a stagehand hat, which, when combined with the uniform, leads to a very interesting result. As you can see, Flick is speechless.


----------



## inazuma

your local goomy said:


> View attachment 381844
> I found a cute school uniform design, so I decided to wear it today...and Able Sisters happened to be selling a stagehand hat, which, when combined with the uniform, leads to a very interesting result. As you can see, Flick is speechless.


I love it! I hope you can share the creator code lol.


----------



## S.J.

your local goomy said:


> View attachment 381844
> I found a cute school uniform design, so I decided to wear it today...and Able Sisters happened to be selling a stagehand hat, which, when combined with the uniform, leads to a very interesting result. As you can see, Flick is speechless.


For like, half a second, I thought you had scribbled a black mark over your reps face (to protect their identity, of course).


----------



## your local goomy

inazuma said:


> I love it! I hope you can share the creator code lol.





I used this design!


----------



## inazuma

this pic really gives out studio Ghibli vibes. I don't know why.



My room!! Let me know what's your opinion! My dad tell me that this is too cluttered, ugly and i feel so dissappointed lol.



Yes Marshal thats so true! Even someone saying thank you to me brightens my day.


Marshal is here!



Celeste and Maple secret relationship???!?!?!?



Tybalt looks so cute! I think he's telling his friend or boyfriend that he's gonna catch a monster catch!


FLASKLURB?!


----------



## AccfSally

An old area that I don't have anymore.
This was taken around October of last year.




This area was very short-lived, the same for the one below and it was during the start of this year.




Marshal again.


----------



## Icewolf88

Dobie being cute!


----------



## moo_nieu

i thought gulivarr was supposed to spawn on the beach lol has anyone seen this happen?


----------



## Moritz

moo_nieu said:


> i thought gulivarr was supposed to spawn on the beach lol has anyone seen this happen?
> View attachment 381962


I've never seen it but I've seen a YouTube video on it. Its a glitch that's come with one of the latest patches. It doesn't affect everyone and seems kind of random. But it does no harm. He will still function as he should


----------



## moo_nieu

Moritz said:


> I've never seen it but I've seen a YouTube video on it. Its a glitch that's come with one of the latest patches. It doesn't affect everyone and seems kind of random. But it does no harm. He will still function as he should


thanks i was a little nervous to talk to him. glad to know it wont freeze the game or anything c:


----------



## your local goomy

Wolfgang is absolutely precious. I love this cranky old man ❤


----------



## Moritz

Before



After 

I extended my ice bar area out to include a disco area and now I think my island flows so much better. I'm super happy with how it turned out


----------



## CylieDanny

Sorry I just found this really funny, esspecially with the heart and everything
--
--
Then I have two more screenshots from my movies, these two not necessarily horror, but still creepy.



*New friend*
A withdrawn deer bonds with a cat, who offers him a drink.



*Mirror on the wall*
An aspiring deer decides he doesnt need a regular mirror to be just like his idol


----------



## AccfSally

Luna randomly took me to this beautiful dream island today.











The map and DA of the place.




This is a neat path.
I kinda want it now.


----------



## xara

inazuma said:


> View attachment 381876
> My room!! Let me know what's your opinion! My dad tell me that this is too cluttered, ugly and i feel so dissappointed lol.



man, dads can really be brutal at times . try not to take his opinion to heart, though. i know that’s easier said than done but as long as _you_ like what you’ve created, then that’s all that matters. i personally think your room is quite cute! i especially love the dress and poster that you have hung up on the wall, and your island rep looks adorable as well.


----------



## your local goomy

Wolfgang being a goof yet again!




Sherb keeps his baked salmon in...a jar? And where does he keep it, the bathtub?




We have a birthday girl today! Happy birthday, Marina!! Shep was here to help us celebrate!


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.




















(old video) Back in November of last year, I witness this bizarre glitch.

How it happened: Sally was in her house eating her sandwich, when I came in to give her a gift from Genji; which is that outfit she's wearing in the video.
After she put it on and gave me an reward, she went to her workbench and started crafting with the sandwich in her hand still!

I haven't seen this glitch since then.


----------



## Yanrima~

Queenno said:


> It's been a while I didn't share some screenshots so here's some random ones I like:
> 
> View attachment 381747
> View attachment 381748
> View attachment 381749
> View attachment 381750
> View attachment 381751
> View attachment 381752
> View attachment 381753
> Last but not least, Poncho left the Island, I went Island hopping but did not find any jock villagers, I thought I had some time but finally my plot autifilled and I got a sheep... why? I hate sheeps... I don't remember who is from Royale-3 but thanks
> View attachment 381754


If that voided villager is from my island, I'm sorry for that! (Wendy used to be one of my starting villagers)


----------



## Nunnafinga

So,it's Friday....and it's Hawaiian shirt day... so, you know, if you want to you can go ahead and wear a Hawaiian shirt and jeans.....or no jeans as the case may be.




Don't forget the Speedo,buddy.




This is my "goin' to the convenience store" outfit.


----------



## Bluebellie

I learned today how to use handhelds inside my house. This forum is so helpful 

Here’s a cute video.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well geeze Cherry, I don't want to send you to the void. I know you used to live on Twilight before and you moved to Destiny and now you are suddenly moving out again so you are going to be coming back to Twilight the same place you moved out!


----------



## CylieDanny

Yep



I'm glad you think so Marshal lol




Static pass it to him.




Oh you poor soul.




Static is so cute


----------



## Mick

I expected something silly/dumb when @Pyoopi "_wanted to show everyone a new room I've been working on in animal crossing_." I definitely did not suspect a surprise birthday party. Well played, that was really sweet! <3

(@NefariousKing @Dunquixote And also, sorry I wasn't able to get both the room and all five of us in frame so quickly)


----------



## Dunquixote

Happy birthday, @Mick!







But, just because it’s your birthday. doesn’t mean the mischief and plots against you ends.


----------



## AccfSally

Gnome wedding


----------



## Etown20

oh no


----------



## Roxxy

Not posted for a while but I have a new resident in Bayside 

Tysm @Moritz ️ Judy will be happy in Bayside


----------



## your local goomy

Another work-in-progress on the Pokémon pond. Just need to get a few more white roses.


----------



## Dunquixote

I found out some of @Mick ’s secrets . 



Spoiler: Mick, the not so innocent astronaut boy


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.





















This is so funny for some reason.


----------



## CylieDanny

Me in my natural habitat



Litterally just got my giant TV, with the nature channel, featuring Zebras

This game knows my taste in shows 
--







I love how Kid Cat just walked over


----------



## Etown20

Always a delight when a villager properly coordinates their outfit


----------



## Roxxy

Been a busy day on Bayside!

Not hung out with Etoille for a while so we met for a catch up!



Bumped into Megan, had a chat and Gave her her daily present. So excited when she finally gave me this 



Decided to drop in to see Whitney and tell her my exciting news  I think I should call her next time before dropping in. She had company and I felt like a third wheel


----------



## Nunnafinga

I suppose the Bug-Off means a lot more when you're a hungry frog and your diet consists primarily of creepy crawlies.




Tangy and Pekoe busted out the pearls for Tangy's birthday celebration.My,what an interesting house plant.




Ah,nothing wrong with being a goofy young bear.I think it's rather endearing.


----------



## Yanrima~

Seeing the waterscaping method of making a pool area while looking up custom designs had me inspired to revamp my yard pool area.


----------



## AccfSally

Splashing fun.
(a jumping emote would be nice)


----------



## CylieDanny

It's time for art class! Everyone got to be a model-

-Marshal-





Spoiler: Results








-Static-





Spoiler: Results








-Kid Cat-





Spoiler: Results








-Chief-





Spoiler: Results








-Filbert-





Spoiler: Results








-Bruce-





Spoiler: Results








-Genji-





Spoiler: Results








-Lopez-





Spoiler: Results








-Sherb-




Spoiler: Results








-

	Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2021

-Raymond-





Spoiler: Results









They seemed to enjoy themselves

(Sorry it's so long! I thought putting in the results for a spoiler, would condense it)


----------



## Nunnafinga

More Frogs
---------------




Oh no,Jambette is ill.I hope she doesn't croak or need a hopperation but I suppose I better not jump to conclusions.These puns are toadally ribbitulous.








Only a true culinary master can make all those wonderful dishes with a simple coffee grinder.











Wow,they had tape way back then??


----------



## Yanrima~

a little restaurant by the seaside


----------



## inazuma

My entrance! Finally!


----------



## JKDOS

inazuma said:


> My entrance! Finally!
> 
> View attachment 382693



Marvelous. Do you have a dream code by chance?


----------



## inazuma

JKDOS said:


> Marvelous. Do you have a dream code by chance?


Thank you!!!!!! Sooo much  im still working on my island, gonna post dream address when Its finally done!


----------



## your local goomy

First scorpion!








New neighbors!!


----------



## Etown20

Ellie is my most recent move-in


----------



## AccfSally

Sally singing and Static dancing nearby.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




















Good thing Marshal was too busy trying to sit down and drink some apple juice (My island's starting fruit is apples).
Because he probably would've been doing the same thing.

I wonder it's the trees, because those squirrels (Marshal, Static and Sally) love standing here and singing/dancing.


----------



## your local goomy

Had a lot of good shark luck tonight! Can't wait until my favorite fish, the ocean sunfish, starts showing up!


----------



## xara

CylieDanny said:


> It's time for art class! Everyone got to be a model-
> 
> -Marshal-
> View attachment 382587
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382592
> 
> 
> -Static-
> View attachment 382593
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382594
> 
> 
> -Kid Cat-
> View attachment 382598
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382599
> 
> 
> -Chief-
> View attachment 382600
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382601
> 
> 
> -Filbert-
> View attachment 382602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382603
> 
> 
> -Bruce-
> View attachment 382604
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382605
> 
> 
> -Genji-
> View attachment 382606
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382607
> 
> 
> -Lopez-
> View attachment 382608
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382609
> 
> 
> -Sherb-View attachment 382610
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382611
> 
> 
> -
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 29, 2021
> 
> -Raymond-
> View attachment 382617
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 382618
> 
> 
> 
> They seemed to enjoy themselves
> 
> (Sorry it's so long! I thought putting in the results for a spoiler, would condense it)



this is so cute omg!! actually might be one of my favourite posts from this thread. :’o


----------



## AccfSally

And the cicada torture begins.


----------



## inazuma

Sherb moving in!!!!! I don't really like him at first but now, im a big fan! A huh huh huh huh!!!! (9th NMT!)







I mean he is literal baby  (still gets a bit creeped out with KK hypno tho)


Guacamole? I guess... Pretty NEAT huh? i guess... hmmm..










Game pls stop trolling me!!








I love how cute is redd's ship! Found him on my old island, is now my little brother's island! Bought a real academic painting, and he buyed a real scary painting! (Yeah it was all real arts there, pretty shocked abt that)


----------



## CylieDanny

xara said:


> this is so cute omg!! actually might be one of my favourite posts from this thread. :’o


Thank you so much!! I'm happy you like it. It was a lot of fun to make, but took awhile to make haha

I kinda just came up with it on a whim lol. Thankfully they all had many designs to pick from lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

I found one of my favorite New Leaf piggies on a dream island visit.She hasn't changed a bit.







Whoa,now Henry looks ready to do some serious.........accounting.




Shout out to the homeboys,the Phoenix Suns,for making it to the NBA Finals.


----------



## your local goomy

This is from an old island, but here we have Flick ready to murder Raymond with his net, presumably due to his bad singing, while Megan, the only witness, tries her best to imitate the Surprised Pikachu face.


----------



## inazuma

The able tailor's backyard~ i have so much fun doing this! Tell me your opinions! I personally love the overgrown feeling. (Also don't mind the background, im doing my island one by one!)


----------



## bestfriendsally

inazuma said:


> View attachment 382895
> The able tailor's backyard~ i have so much fun doing this! Tell me your opinions! I personally love the overgrown feeling. (Also don't mind the background, im doing my island one by one!)



ooh, that looks nice... 
maybe i should do something like that :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

i just noticed that poppy's wearing her dressing gown... why, poppy?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Res. Rep Foop: "Yo,Katt....what's that up there?It kinda looks like a giant pair of eyeballs."

Katt: "Yeah.They look like _your_ eyeballs."

Res. Rep Foop: "They do,but a lot older and uglier........"




Audie finally gave me her pic.







It's funny that the lazy boys are the most philosophical of all the game's personality types.Yeah,their philosophy is kind of simple minded but at least they're thinking.By the way,my ducky boy......how do you get crumbs between your toes?You have webbed feet.


----------



## savelil1th

what do ya guys think of this part of my island?


----------



## inazuma

savelil1th said:


> what do ya guys think of this part of my island? :3
> 
> 
> View attachment 382995


Its beautiful!! I love the urban and neon feeling.


----------



## dizzy bone

4 months ago I knocked down the backside of my island but got too overwhelmed and never opened the game again. I got the sudden urge to play AC again, so for the past 3 days I finally got round to fixing up my island!! @Pyoopi came over for a visit 





Views from Jambette and Dizzy's house! 





Staircase that goes up to the top of the mountain!





Sunset


----------



## AccfSally

My island's entrance.
Before:




After:


----------



## Yanrima~

I’m sure that dream did predict the next day, Raymond!


----------



## dizzy bone

Some of my best friends came over for a visit  🏝 I've posted the whole visit on my island journal but here are some of my favourite shots of the day.


----------



## inazuma

dizzy bone said:


> Some of my best friends came over for a visit  🏝 I've posted the whole visit on my island journal but here are some of my favourite shots of the day.


I loooveee your island!!! It looks so cute and the rural vibes- i love it! And that mini island is soooo creative!


----------



## Lottibell

welcome to *Harajuku* (原宿)


----------



## bestfriendsally

Lottibell said:


> View attachment 383119
> View attachment 383120
> View attachment 383121
> welcome to *Harajuku* (原宿)



kawaiii!!!  *so cute!!!*


----------



## bestfriendsally

maple's almost complete libary.. she's not here yet


----------



## bestfriendsally

ketchup's flower shop :3




i just need to move her house over there... then it'll be complete :>


----------



## Yanrima~

Slowly working on finishing Orion’s house
revamping his left room:



and his secret lab:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bears
-------


----------



## your local goomy

I'm trying to TT back to regular time after going back to get the Festivale items, and I have some...interesting stuff to share.




As soon as I got the kitty litter box from a balloon present, I knew what I had to do. It's even the black one, so it matches his house really nicely!




Megan boogie boarding is something I want to see.




Good to know.




Flick, I'm not sure that being outside in the pouring rain and at night, unprotected and wearing sleeveless clothing, is good for a cold-blooded creature like you.







Roald's sense of fashion is questionable, to say the least.




And finally, my personal favorite. Cherry blossoms blowing, Cyd, in his dorky little hat, doing some fishing.


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at marshal! he's watching the butterfly


----------



## bestfriendsally

my/ketchup's almost complete flower shop




 *it looks sooo much more prettier during the day ^^ *



i may or may not expand it a little more :>

edit at 4:59 pm: i forgot i had those flower box umbrella designs saved :>


----------



## Lottibell

home sweet home!


----------



## bestfriendsally

maple's updated library




i might or might not put a 2nd level to it...
i'll probably end up not doing that, though.. knowing me....


----------



## your local goomy

Sheep meeting!!!




I gave Cyd the Thank-You-Dad Apron and now he looks even more like a goofy old man


----------



## bestfriendsally

the piranha's looking at me!!  *the piranha that i just donated*


----------



## bestfriendsally

i found marina sitting in the middle of the path...




i wanted her to move out of the way...she got mad at me~~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 

 i'm sorry, marina!!~






 

 

 


thankyou, marina ^^  *hug!!~*        *anyone who wants to draw this scene is welcome to :3  *


& she's happy again with the happy dance ^^


----------



## vixenvertigo

My upstairs kitchen is coming along nicely


----------



## Etown20

I built a stargazing area for Celeste on the cliff where I usually find her


----------



## CylieDanny

(This is an old picture from my side)



I wish I could post the video  but hes singing one of the creepy songs (K.K dirge I believe) looking like he's summoning someone



It would't surprise me if he was lol I love his house, but its definitely a bit unsettling. But that's my kinda thing


----------



## your local goomy

I worry about Erik.




I _really_ worry about Erik.




My current model collection! It's not much yet, but I hope to get a lot more in the future.




Getting cornered by my two normal villagers! Somebody help me!




Finally got my island completely flattened! The bridges are eventually going to get demolished. Now time to mess everything up by trying to terraform!


----------



## CylieDanny

Oh absolutely, why so scared?



Slowly getting back to normal. Though my room looked worse before lol 

I never cared to decorate it. Too busy messing with my villagers


----------



## Rosch

I've given this mustache glass to Punchy long ago, and this is the first time he wore it. Had to capture this very special moment.


----------



## AccfSally

Static blending in.


----------



## your local goomy

After a painful terraforming experience, the outline for my spiral river is FINALLY done! Now, I need to

Widen it
Fix the sloppy area on D2...and all the sloppy areas in general...
Connect it to the river mouths
Round it out
I can't necessarily say that this has been a fun experience, but I'm just hoping that it'll be worth it in the end!


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at sally! 
what are you doing? 
i just noticed that after i took it.. it's like she's staring at me....


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yay......new thingy celebration.




Welcome to Aunt Kiki's house.




Ah,but those who witnessed the crime described the culprit as "heavy-set,long-armed with a powder blue complexion and hair that looked like a dessert topping"..........hmmm,it's either you or a giant Smurf was visiting the island.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i made a place where stitches likes to relax... *he's not here yet, though.. i need to amiibo him in*



 that's stitches's drawing book, on the grass :3


----------



## CylieDanny

Islanders, beware of the office cat. He's out for revenge. Again.

I found this wanted poster of Raymond design, while doing the art school thing, and couldn't help but put it up xD

I think everyone has looked at it, even Raymond, but these are the only screen shots I got~



Lopez is the best yoga buddy


----------



## your local goomy

Another W.I.P. of the spiral river. It's still wonky, but since I stink at terraforming this is probably the best it'll get. I still need to connect it to the two mouths, though. I definitely don't like it, but I'm too lazy to flatten things out again.


----------



## AccfSally

It's Static's birthday today!
Sally was there too.













Spoiler



Girl, your birthday was just last month!


----------



## Sasey

Some pictures of Schellwood I have taken recently!


----------



## Roxxy

I had almost given up hope but today was finally the day!!




So after I took him for a drink to celebrate! Cheers


----------



## Sylvestris

Here is an example of how not to prep for the Fishing Tourney.  Whoops.


----------



## your local goomy

Raymond looks so handsome in the checkered chesterfield coat I gave him!!  ❤ ❤ 




After like 3 days of working on it, this dumb river is finally done. Next, I'm going to slowly change the layout whilst also (finally) working on my house, which has honestly been pretty empty for a while now, despite being fully upgraded.


----------



## bestfriendsally

look what i did today  





i used my bamboo shoot lamps to give some lighting  it is a forest-kind of entrance, after all... & bamboo appears in forests?


----------



## bestfriendsally

updated villager drawing :>


----------



## maria110

My new living room. Still a WIP but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## CylieDanny

Happy birthday to my boy Static!  

Filbert is here to celebrate, and I'm very under dressed lol


----------



## BakaRina

After nearly a whole day redesigning my island and collecting/building items I needed for my café style island, I’m proud to say I’m nearly completed with it and want to show off what I’ve made so far. I still have to add on more things and maybe change a few things around, but I’m happy I did with my island. Hope you guys like what I did!


----------



## Roxxy

Was so excited to see who would be at my door this morning  last year was Audie. This year ….


----------



## Sasey

Roxxy said:


> Was so excited to see who would be at my door this morning  last year was Audie. This year ….
> 
> View attachment 383799View attachment 383800View attachment 383801View attachment 383802


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## bestfriendsally

Roxxy said:


> Was so excited to see who would be at my door this morning  last year was Audie. This year ….
> 
> View attachment 383799View attachment 383800View attachment 383801View attachment 383802



happy birthday! ^^


----------



## your local goomy

The gang's all here!


----------



## bestfriendsally

it's so nice out today!


----------



## AccfSally

I have a river on the island, but for some reason they pick here today. Did they forget. lol
Especially, Francine..her house is near that river.





Cally is the only one there lol.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Puck couldn't remove his helmet in New Leaf but he can in New Horizons and it just looks weird.He looks like a giant baby bird with no feathers....or a malformed Peep.




I love your music Mr.Slider and I think you're a super cool dog dude and I dig your big eyebrows and....uh,what?I'm too close?Sorry,I'm just a huge fan.




The Waistcoat Fashion Police sneaks up on its next victim..........




She is coming...........


----------



## bestfriendsally

what is that shape that i just made, by chance?!





now that i look at it more... it looks like a wrapped candy... i don't know how that happened... that was so unintentional...


----------



## bestfriendsally

what is with these shapes i'm making?!  first a wrapped candy... now a star?


----------



## bestfriendsally

look!!

i got the bronze fish trophy for getting 100 points in the fishing tourney yesterday ^^ *with help, that is :> *


----------



## Merielle

I didn't have a lot of time to do the wedding event (nor did I have a lot of furniture to work with ), but I still thought I'd share some of my screenshots!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my oc, penny's flowers... i'm not doing it *the island playthrough* for a long time to come, yet... so i just thought the flowers could just get comfy :>


i think it looks soo good like this, though :>



 

 



i have the rest of her yellow cosmos & pink cosmos in 2 other patches, the pink cosmos garden near my house & the yellow cosmos garden next the the museum :> she wants 73 pink cosmos & 97 yellow cosmos


----------



## bestfriendsally

the start of the re-make of my post office... which is conveniently located near my house :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

the seeds have all bloomed


----------



## bestfriendsally

i feel that the libary is almost done...

just a load more light brown simple panels for the windows.. & i need to change that antique table for another one of those imperial chests, cause it looks out of place... & 2 more cute sofas to replace the red & the beige one... :>


----------



## Roxxy

Just running around and took a break to enjoy a beautiful rainbow


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eloise the yellowphant stares wistfully at the sky and silently wishes for a grass flavored popsicle.




I caught Henry singing near the waterfall:

_"I'm singing in the rain
Just singing in the rain
What a glorious feelin'
I'm happy again
I got no umbrella
'Cause I'm that kinda fella
There's a frog in my throat
And I can't let him out............"



_
Well,I guess we know who had beans for supper last night.


----------



## Pyoopi

Peewee ragging on my default outfit.





So close to gut punching him. 





In the end I changed..

Then I just followed him carrying his soup to this spot.













weeeeeee​


----------



## bestfriendsally

Pyoopi said:


> Peewee ragging on my default outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So close to gut punching him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end I changed..
> 
> Then I just followed him carrying his soup to this spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weeeeeee



that green cardigan looks so nice ^^  what's it called? :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

*updated villager drawing... cause i want blaire :> *


----------



## Roxxy

Judy was so sweet singing on the beach  I couldn’t resist having a dance 




A compliment is always nice from such a stylish colourful cub 




Dobie is such a charmer  He is my gorgeous grumpy grandpa so it’s a yes from me


----------



## inazuma

I told you to use your umbrella, Sherb!











Mess, dropped furniture, dropped items, all in my flat island (no river and no cliff) im too lazy to decorate!





This funky duck who had just leaved my island.. kinda miss him..


----------



## bestfriendsally

blanche!!! please get up!! i need to move the sofa!! why are you being a pain, today?!




________________________________________________________________________________________________________


edit at 5:43 pm: 

 

 

 

 

 

 now she decided to get up?!


----------



## CylieDanny

The Plaza 



You can't blame a cat for trying to impress a wolf with a solo performance. He's got a great voice 



Someone else decided to join in, and sing along to K.K Rock lol~



I guess it's my turn to get a solo from the adorable glitter cub.



The lovable Punchy is confusing everyone with his his food logic again. Even me.



I can't help but sit with lone villagers on the bench when no one is there lol. Smile for the camera Skye~

(Turns out it was Zell, who was busy with Rudy. He's always following that cat)

Then the most important-


Spoiler: VIP






This adorable photo bombing bee ♡


----------



## your local goomy




----------



## Merielle

Filbert... it's fine if you want to study my pumpkins, just please don't _sit on them._





I wound up having to hire security.


----------



## bestfriendsally

this libary's almost done, i feel like.. just a few more light brown simple panels :>


----------



## mnk907

Apollo, don't do it! It's a scam!


----------



## Sylvestris

Here is our new screen-saver...


----------



## dizzy bone

I was struggling to figure out what I wanted to put on my peninsula. I made a dizzy cut out for fun and eventually drew all my villagers as well. Turned out to be the perfect length for all of them! I like how silly it looks from my roof top view too


----------



## bestfriendsally

i caught him blinking ^^


----------



## AccfSally

I recently bought Filbert's amiibo card. I'm not planning to move him in right away, but at least I would have it now.
Fun Fact, he actually showed up at my campground last year and I didn't know who to get rid of; so I let him go.  






Merry was visiting the island yesterday. I like her a lot, even before this game.


----------



## bestfriendsally

this flower shop is almost finished, i feel like :>  just a few more light brown simple panels for winders :> & maybe a sink, a stool & a watering can.. cause i saw tiger on youtube, use one in her flower shop in her video today :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

i feel like my plaza seating area's finished now :>


----------



## Merielle

Went out to eat with some of the lads!  (I was _planning _on just calling them into Harv's so I could order their posters, aaand then I got carried away...)


----------



## CylieDanny

AccfSally said:


> I recently bought Filbert's amiibo card. I'm not planning to move him in right away, but at least I would have it now.
> Fun Fact, he actually showed up at my campground last year and I didn't know who to get rid of; so I let him go.
> 
> View attachment 384917
> 
> Merry was visiting the island yesterday. I like her a lot, even before this game.
> 
> View attachment 384918


Where did you get that flag?


----------



## CylieDanny

(R.I.P Hamlet! I will find you again )



I tried to make a cafe scene between my current ones on Gemella.  Even though I dont have much stuff

I went on a mission for all the lady wolves, and am so happy to have
them. So I went to Harv's to kinda make a cafe with what I had


----------



## Moritz

My new buddy.
Took a lot of work to get him to wear those glasses instead of display them but it was worth all the effort.
He just looks so cool now!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Whoa,these guys look like they just came from a _GQ Squirrel_ photo shoot.Static added another year to his age collection recently with Marshal as the official guest.It's funny but I had these two squirrel men in the same New Leaf town and they never hung out together there.




What??I was gonna say exactly the same thing!





Resident Rep Foop: "So,Filbs....be honest with me.Do you think I'm a good looking guy?"

Filbert: "Yeah,sure....but I think you should have a fluffy tail like mine."

Foop: "Why's that?"

Filbert: "Because it would hide the fact that you don't have a butt."


----------



## your local goomy

I caught my first ocean sunfish and was so excited that I accidentally took the screenshot too early. Oops!




I placed this banana beach towel down and mere SECONDS after, Roald decided to test it out.




I forgot that I changed Erik's catchphrase to "my queen."


----------



## bestfriendsally

i found bamboo island on my first try today ^^


----------



## your local goomy

Just finished my living room! Super happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Sasey

Sauna update. I think that that changes I made really helped. What do you all think?


----------



## bestfriendsally

the outline of my new confectionery shop/bakery :>




it has a alleyway for the garbage :>



i don't know i'll keep it, though...


----------



## CylieDanny

I went on to check on my main island and Cat was at Marshal's, but Marshal is wearing the shirt I gave him, Kid Cat's default shirt!  They match!

I didnt think he would actually wear it! I'm so happy he is! He looks so cute in it!


----------



## your local goomy

I sorted and counted all of my hybrids for my shop over on Nook's Cranny...TOO. MANY. FLOWERS.




Blue Roses! And Erik.




Ran out of space in my side room for the model collection, so I had to relocate.




Finally got the Napoleonfish, the last tropical fish I need!




Went to the museum and checked out my buddy the ocean sunfish. Love this guy.




I also think that the moon jellyfish exhibit is super cool!




My man the Napoleonfish in his new home.


----------



## inazuma

I did not use any baits for all of this! Where are you blue marlin???








Totoro bus stop! And i did copy a bit of new leaf bus stop style and modify it!





Spirited away~ me as Lin!





I did not regret giving this to marshie ❤ i love it!





My twins ❤


----------



## Sasey

So I updated my airport entrance! I added the extra layer to the “fountain” and replaced an archway with the two statues.


----------



## AccfSally

A small area I put together this week.







CylieDanny said:


> Where did you get that flag?



I had my game language switch to Japanese and went to the custom designs portal online to get it using his Japanese name, Ricky (リッキー ) to get it. Because I couldn't find one in English.


----------



## CylieDanny

AccfSally said:


> A small area I put together this week.
> 
> View attachment 385609
> 
> 
> 
> I had my game language switch to Japanese and went to the custom designs portal online to get it using his Japanese name, Ricky (リッキー ) to get it. Because I couldn't find one in English.


Thank you, I'll look into getting it ^^ I'm happy to hear your gonna use Filbert eventually


----------



## Nunnafinga

Piggies
----------




A pit?By some coincidence did you get invited to a barbecue just before you fell into that pit?




The new pig on the island.I was gonna tell her something but I kinda forgot............




An angry Truffles sulks because the forgetful resident rep didn't tell her that she wasn't the only peppy piggy on the island.




Oh,yeah....I heard that you were spotted having dinner at Spago with Kermit the Frog.







Uh,speaking of half,that thing doesn't even cover half of your body.


----------



## TillyGoesMeow

Im about to flatten and redo my island to be even more urban and I JUST finished my road pattern which I think turned out really well!!



I might tweak it more with more road symbols, but it’s a good start. Now I need to start on the sidewalks & bricking oof


----------



## your local goomy

Ohhh, dear...looks like Eunice picked up on Erik's silly catchphrase I gave him. Notice Roald's slight side-glance. He's obviously judging.







Finally got the last two rare beetles I need! Though, as an avid model collector, my quest is far from over. I still need a ton of beetles to get 3 of each, but I did make a decent 48k bells.

As it stands, I currently need one giraffe stag, e golden stags, and 3 horned hercules.


----------



## Licorice

Finally


----------



## AccfSally

At the beach.


----------



## AccfSally

Filbert's card arrive today!


----------



## Licorice

Rainy night


----------



## AccfSally

Now I have all the squirrel amiibo cards. Just need Viche (my missing baby, well all the squirrels are my babies. But I like some a bit more than others) and Cece.
Also Kit, a jock squirrel who was only in Animal Forest e+.


----------



## bestfriendsally

what are you doing there, poppy?


----------



## inazuma

Trying to dress "kidcore"



why? what happen? Did Wendy eat your pizza?



drifted seagull.


----------



## CylieDanny

AccfSally said:


> Now I have all the squirrel amiibo cards. Just need Viche (my missing baby, well all the squirrels are my babies. But I like some a bit more than others) and Cece.
> Also Kit, a jock squirrel who was only in Animal Forest e+.
> 
> View attachment 386062
> View attachment 386063
> View attachment 386064


Just out of curiosity, are you now going to make an all squirrel island? Or keep it how it is?


----------



## b100ming

What? What?! WHAT?!





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DaisyFan

He was just joking to be honest. That happened to me with Filbert and Spork.


----------



## b100ming

Watch the grasshopper 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## xxcodexx

hahaha theres a graphic novel about deadpool doing this to all of his alternate universe selves LOL...except with it being deadpool, well; you know the outcome.


----------



## your local goomy

I always feel so bad when that happens...especially if they're bugs I'm trying to catch!


----------



## your local goomy

My finished bedroom! Since you unfortunately can't get Gracie furniture in New Horizons, I had to make my own


----------



## Licorice

Thank god! Shout out to little miss panda for the bait


----------



## b100ming

Meet my new husband:




	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2021

I found Mott wearing a dress yesterday…




How did this happen? Mott is a jock villager who chooses his clothing based on how big it makes his muscles look. Never in a million years would I expect to see this.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2021



Licorice said:


> Thank god! Shout out to little miss panda for the bait
> 
> View attachment 386179


You can do that? Seriously? Ngl it’ll probably take me years to get to this point.


----------



## your local goomy

I FINALLY got all of the houses moved into the spiral! I'll probably move Raymond's house (secone house on the top), as he's way too close to Deirdre and I want my villagers to have small(ish) yards. Now I can focus on the cliffs!


----------



## AccfSally

Static outside sleeping.





Francine sat next to both Sally (today) and Cally (yesterday).










CylieDanny said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you now going to make an all squirrel island? Or keep it how it is?



Keeping it how it is. I really like Genji and I don't want to get rid of him.
I might switch out Poppy for Nibbles or Bonbon again, because I miss having peppies.


----------



## Eevees

Molly, me and Marshal could say were the three me's.


----------



## bestfriendsally

there was a rainbow on* Whohaw*'s island at 4:00 pm, his time, yesterday


----------



## Sasey

Here is my little letter writing / message in a bottle pier!  I think it turned out really cute!!


----------



## b100ming

TillyGoesMeow said:


> Im about to flatten and redo my island to be even more urban and I JUST finished my road pattern which I think turned out really well!!View attachment 385721
> I might tweak it more with more road symbols, but it’s a good start. Now I need to start on the sidewalks & bricking oof


That looks so real!

	Post automatically merged: Jul 19, 2021

*Flick, I thought you were nice!


*
Flick has gone to the dark side.


----------



## bestfriendsally

this libary's almost done ^^  just a few more light brown simple panels to go :3


----------



## b100ming

bestfriendsally said:


> this libary's almost done ^^  just a few more light brown simple panels to go :3
> 
> View attachment 386257


Omg this is adorable! Libraries are literally heaven on earth.


----------



## bestfriendsally

b100ming said:


> Omg this is adorable! Libraries are literally heaven on earth.



thanks ^^ 
libary's are nice, sometimes :>    would you hang out in this libary if it was real? :>


----------



## b100ming

Heck yeah! Libraries are awesome! I’d go to any library with a large selection of books. I feel happiest when I’m in a library.


----------



## AccfSally

Got Cally's picture again as a prize.








---







He's playing hard to get lol.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bestfriendsally

jakey has been making sandcastles with timmy & tommy ^^


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez,it's about time.This must be a Joey thing because my New Leaf Joey also took forever to give me his pic.Thanks,buttquack!




Oh,I get it....you think I'm a big weenie,eh?




Here's the new girl on the island and she looks really excited to be here.Whee.


----------



## your local goomy

The wolves and I are attending Raymond's little concert  ❤


----------



## bestfriendsally

i made a duck? pond :>





i really like those types of animal custom designs... they don't look flat like some of them do :>





i wanted to use the pokemon pond path that i found.. but i wanted to save slot space...


----------



## b100ming

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 386352View attachment 386353
> Geez,it's about time.This must be a Joey thing because my New Leaf Joey also took forever to give me his pic.Thanks,buttquack!
> 
> View attachment 386354
> Oh,I get it....you think I'm a big weenie,eh?
> 
> View attachment 386355
> Here's the new girl on the island and she looks really excited to be here.Whee.


Omg my brother and I quacked up after reading Joey’s catchphrase!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my gachapon's next to the nooks :3





i need more record boxes though :>

	Post automatically merged: Jul 20, 2021

bunnies live on my island :>




* & other animals, too... squirrels.. snakes... birds... ducks... frogs... turtles :> *


----------



## bestfriendsally

jakey, timmy & tommy have been making sand drawings ^^ *stitches, too when he comes :> *


----------



## AccfSally

This is maybe the weirdest thing that I have ever seen on my island (the rock appear there today.)
I like it!


----------



## b100ming

Call me crazy…




Your browser is not able to display this video.











I am collecting all the clothing I like so I can have an infinite wardrobe


----------



## Canesvenatici

b100ming said:


> Call me crazy…
> View attachment 386495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am collecting all the clothing I like so I can have an infinite wardrobe


 that's honestly the dream! I had an entire clothes/closet room in new leaf so I feel the struggle of storage space


----------



## bestfriendsally

the... libary... is... done!!!!


 now i can keep working on other things :>


there's a white cute sofa where i'm sitting... too bad you can't see it :<


----------



## b100ming

Canesvenatici said:


> that's honestly the dream! I had an entire clothes/closet room in new leaf so I feel the struggle of storage space


The main reason I got the final house upgrade was because we I was running out of storage for all my clothes. Sometimes I’ll accidentally buy 2 of the same item and not realize I already had it. I actually buy multiple colors of the same item so I can change up the color if I want.


----------



## bestfriendsally

just a few more light brown simple panels & then this flower shop will be done :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

my island's full of bunnies.... who knew?! 


 i wonder if it'll be good to make a carrot cake stand there... even though i've never had carrot cake... i like carrots, though :>


a family of bunnies :> ...


----------



## JKDOS

I've got to experience cumulonimbus clouds for the first time.


----------



## your local goomy

Imagine actually using face-cutout standees for useful things


----------



## inazuma

The fishing corner is finally done!! Love it sm! What do you think?


----------



## bestfriendsally

my 2nd character, pen

jakey gave her that soccer-t-shirt after she gave him some medicine cause he was ill :>
it looks good on her, actually, combined with her pants & shoes :>





default t-shirt: 

 her mum gave her that 3,000 bells, by the way :>


----------



## CylieDanny

This terrible MHA catchphraise is getting passed around-to a cranky of all villagers too























Genji the Otaku, seems to worship his catchphrase, Deku Bunny


----------



## bestfriendsally

what the heck?!





those clouds!?  first time i've seen them like that *& first time for her too*


pen's tent, so far


----------



## AccfSally

Hangout with Genji.





We had the cumulonimbus clouds today too.


----------



## b100ming

Omg guys, I’m Lunar!




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Please let somebody get the reference…


----------



## bestfriendsally

i added lamps in the libary ... cause it was rather dark in there....


----------



## your local goomy

I get weird impulses a lot, and one of said impulses was to download a bunch of custom designs of Tamaki Amajiki from My Hero Academia...for some reason...


----------



## Licorice

AccfSally said:


> Hangout with Genji.
> 
> View attachment 386701
> 
> We had the cumulonimbus clouds today too.
> 
> View attachment 386703


Idk why but these give me studio ghibli vibes


----------



## inazuma

Finished my island entrance and feels so proud with it! Let me hear your opinions!!

(Theme is rural-rundown Japan)


----------



## bestfriendsally

i moved around the lamps a little bit  :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

the outline of my laundremat... with the flooring i used :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

i think this flower shop's finished :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

the start of my laundremat :> 



	Post automatically merged: Jul 23, 2021

my 2nd character, pen, with her newly upgraded house ^^







 she put the 8 pieces of hardwood, the 13 pieces of softwood, dinnerware, punching bag, lanturn, pink shiny-bows parasol, medicine, flip-flops, striped socks, gingham shirt & star fragment into her storage :>


----------



## Merielle

My title screen found an oddly wistful-looking Filbert staring out to sea.  I wonder what he's thinking about.





I think Rodeo looks _adorable_ with this little red hair ribbon, but I just can't get him to keep it on. ;;


----------



## xara

inazuma said:


> View attachment 386772
> Finished my island entrance and feels so proud with it! Let me hear your opinions!!
> 
> (Theme is rural-rundown Japan)



that looks gorgeous!


----------



## bestfriendsally

cinnamoroll, pompompurin & keropi are the cute protecters of the fairies who live beyond that door :>

pen'll tell me that she did it :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

my ducks :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

a bunny lives by the nooks cranny :>


----------



## CylieDanny

Why. Just why is this a good idea! It's got no cliff to attach itself too xD

Must I waste an entire day to remove this? This singular incline



I can't even jump off of it


----------



## Nunnafinga

Buggy Villagers
---------------


----------



## inazuma

No, Marshal.







Grandpa is here! He ask me to took off my shoe because he is cleaning lol


----------



## xara

CylieDanny said:


> View attachment 386913
> Why. Just why is this a good idea! It's got no cliff to attach itself too xD
> 
> Must I waste an entire day to remove this? This singular incline
> View attachment 386915
> I can't even jump off of it



i- how’d you even do that? o_0


----------



## Kokodo

I am making a small city ( still in progress )





Let me hear your opinion, did you guys like it?


----------



## AccfSally

An area I'm working on, this is how it looks so far.




My poor Sally was sick today, don't you hate when your most favorite villager gets sick..
Because I do.


----------



## xara

Kokodo said:


> I am making a small city ( still in progress )
> 
> View attachment 386981
> 
> Let me hear your opinion, did you guys like it?



using servers as apartment buildings is honestly genius. it looks awesome so far! ^_^


----------



## inazuma

Gonna change my island theme to cottagecore. Replacing all my Japanese design codes for the cozy and cute ones! And this is how my entrance looks... Absolute mess!!!





*Yawns*





NO SHERB NO *directly closed the game*





Lolly used the cat bed in my furniture dump...


----------



## AccfSally

The moon over the island last night.


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> The moon over the island last night.
> 
> View attachment 387190


that is so pretty!!


----------



## b100ming

Family photo day!


----------



## Eevees

I finally caught this bugger! The Tarantula was so much easier for me!


----------



## bestfriendsally

look what i drew....  *clears throut* my original moonwell island villagers! *when i first started before i reset for my current moonwell island *does here you go reaction*




kidcat, lily, sherb & anabelle *i had rocket as 1 of my 2 starters along with kidcat, but i don't like gorillas...*


i even got lily in my campsite a white ago, as well... but i didn't take her :<   & i got kidcat quite a long while back... but i didn't take him... :<

i know i did a little bit of a bad drawing of me...~


----------



## AccfSally

Vesta was visiting the island today. ❤ 





Genji, Marshal, Hazel and Francine from yesterday.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Must be a very tiny cloud.




Geez,it's not like I haven't seen a naked squirrel before......ooops,probably shouldn't have said that.........




_"Raindrops keep fallin' on my head
But that doesn't mean my eyes will soon be turnin' red
Crying's not for me
'Cause I'm never gonna stop the rain by complainin'
Because I'm free
Nothing's worryin' me...."



_
Storm clouds in the distance


----------



## inazuma

My new springcore entrance~ because Its autumn in my game (yes, i time traveled for fish/bugs) so i should call it cottagecore xD. need to build a suspension bridge and everything is finally done!


----------



## bestfriendsally

up-close shot of my oc, penny's hamster, mikan ^^




 *this is my 2nd character, pen & penny's sister :> *


----------



## Corvusrene

Daisy won a magazine from a magazine contest...


----------



## Canesvenatici

Corvusrene said:


> Daisy won a magazine from a magazine contest...


Omgosh daisy is so cute looking!  I'd not seen her in new horizons yet!


----------



## Moonlight.

i love my dumb boyfriend


----------



## inazuma

Spoiler: Finished entrance, includes new item spoiler)









 Finished entrance


----------



## Nunnafinga

A moss ball you say?Well,I guess that's better than a moth ball.




Zen pup




Birthday time for Truffles.Her sistah girl Peggy came over to celebrate.


----------



## AccfSally

Sylvana woke up early this morning. 





Luna randomly took me to this lovely dream island this morning.









They also had Hazel and she somewhat recognize me.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my first rainbow on my island! *2:58 pm*   i just noticed it


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## your local goomy

Good view, Raymond?


----------



## bestfriendsally

your local goomy said:


> View attachment 387880
> Good view, Raymond?



he's staring at the museum wall


----------



## bestfriendsally

this is where jakey/stitches hangs out  & draws in their colouring book :>




 this is where marshal & rudy discuss what to make, fashion-wise :>




 this is where the girls *marina/maple, sally, ketchup, poppy, blanche/blaire & pashmina/fushchia* hang out, on saturdays, sundays & on holidays, outside marina/maple's house ^^


----------



## Etown20

Joey is a sailor today


----------



## b100ming

Your browser is not able to display this video.











Me too, b-b-buddy.


----------



## JKDOS

I tried


----------



## bestfriendsally

how do i look?


----------



## Roxxy

Dobie just gets me 



I just love fireworks 



Had fun hanging out with friends, Tysm


----------



## Yanrima~

Complete revamp of the cliffside area.

(because I love the concept of fake buildings!) ☺


----------



## your local goomy

My blue baby boy is coming home


----------



## psiJordan

One year ago vs today !





It doesn’t look like this area changed a lot, but my island definitely is a lot nicer


----------



## AccfSally

The Fireworks show.









Sally and Marshal picked the weirdest spot.

Genji is also above them, the tree is blocking him.


----------



## bestfriendsally

wow! i somehow took a really good one, there


----------



## Nunnafinga

More fine gifts from Eloise the snooty....thrifty elephant.




Ah,yes.....my fashion instincts were correct.Truffles looks smashing in the red striped tank I gave her.




Well,you are a furry cat wearing a thick wool sweater in the middle of summer,so yeah.....


----------



## bestfriendsally

a double rainbow!


----------



## AccfSally

Marshal with a sparkler at the plaza last night.


----------



## Nunnafinga

First Fireworks show of the summer.Nate was so enthralled with the pyrotechnics yellow beams started shooting out of his head.




Ladies and gentleman watch the fireworks together.







Ha!Now I can have hand held snacks too.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my amiibo coin sanrio villagers *not on my island...*


----------



## bestfriendsally

i found marshal in the aquariam


----------



## JKDOS

It had only been raining for 4 minutes when he said this


----------



## your local goomy

My buddy Caroline is joining me! Only took around 20-something NMTs to get her, which surprised me.


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Sasey

After 500 fish bait I finally caught the blue marlin!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my fully finished pumpkin patch :>  



 



there are wild bunnies trying to get into the some of the pumpkin crates...  i guess the scarecrow didn't stop them & no-one seems to be trying to stop them... so i assume it's fine to let them have a little bit of the pumpkins....


----------



## AccfSally

Sally at the Museum.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my gachapons :>





my in-progress laundret :>


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,that's Headless Harry Kowalchuk and his defense partner Ned "No Noggin" Murphy.Great couple of guys but not much going on upstairs if ya know what I mean.....




OMG,poor Gabi or Cole!There's a bunny without a schnoz somewhere on my island.




My boy Bones had a birthday today.I like the fancy duds the villagers wear at birthday parties.Nothin' like a dog in a tuxedo and a piggy wearing pearls.


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Covering every single spot possible with pumpkins :>


----------



## Mezzanine

Deleted


----------



## bestfriendsally

i've been finding alot of rainbows lately :>


----------



## Moritz

Megan being adorable 
(Please ignore the digspot. Had to take the pic before she got up)


----------



## Sara?

Darius-The-Fox said:


> View attachment 388745
> 
> Covering every single spot possible with pumpkins :>



I just wanted to say that i love your signature, its super cute


----------



## your local goomy

My new island buddies! After 42 NMTs, I found my cranky elephant ^^





Then, on NMT 76, I found Diana. Whilst I was kinda hoping for Static, I physically could not turn her down. So, now I have two snooties, something I've never done before.


----------



## ivorystar

your local goomy said:


> My new island buddies! After 42 NMTs, I found my cranky elephant ^^
> View attachment 388806
> 
> Then, on NMT 76, I found Diana. Whilst I was kinda hoping for Static, I physically could not turn her down. So, now I have two snooties, something I've never done before.
> View attachment 388809


Congrats!
I'm still looking for mine dreamies


----------



## b100ming

AccfSally said:


> Marshal with a sparkler at the plaza last night.
> 
> View attachment 388545


Marshal is a pyro now


----------



## DaisyFan

Happy, happy birthday Poppy!


----------



## bestfriendsally

it was poppy's birthday yesterday ^^


 i gave her a pink sleeved apron :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 2:26 pm 

 awwwww!!!!


----------



## Nicole.

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 388546
> First Fireworks show of the summer.Nate was so enthralled with the pyrotechnics yellow beams started shooting out of his head.
> 
> View attachment 388547
> Ladies and gentleman watch the fireworks together.
> 
> View attachment 388548
> View attachment 388549
> Ha!Now I can have hand held snacks too.



I guess I misjudged how cute the complete Hello Kitty outfit was


----------



## Yanrima~

Went to revamp the bakery again! 
the last design didn’t fit with my island theme.


----------



## AccfSally

Yesterday was Poppy's birthday.





Axel was our camper for today.





----


----------



## bestfriendsally

again?   what is this, rainbow season?


----------



## AccfSally

Picture of the marshmallow squirrel from months ago (around April).
This was just sitting in my picture album on my Switch.


----------



## Nicole.

Yanrimasart said:


> Went to revamp the bakery again!
> the last design didn’t fit with my island theme. View attachment 388928
> View attachment 388929



Very cool!   I forget how magical a simple panel can be.


----------



## bestfriendsally

if you ever need to make a phone call, there's a phone booth near the entrance & the able sisters


----------



## Sgt.Groove

You can never have too many pumpkins :>


----------



## Nunnafinga

Um,waiter....we could really use some drinks here.I'll have a vodka martini with three olives,Rudy would like a catnip infused protein shake and the lady here would love a large pail of slop.




Kiki is such a naturally gifted musician she can play the piano without even touching the keys.




I think it would be kinda crappy.


----------



## AccfSally

Sally's decorating choices.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Prospective resident #1: Grizzly  Pros: Good eyebrows,ruggedly handsome, potential for being the island resident rep's personal bodyguard,supplies his own soft drinks   Cons: ugly house interior,could do with a nice pair of trousers




Why does exercising always look like such a painful experience in this game?No agony,no bragony!







Pah-sketti with brownies?Sounds yummy.I gave Bones this beige sweater vest for his birthday and he hasn't worn anything else since.I think he likes it.


----------



## HappyTails

Wait... WHAT? How??!!
His house is mostly wood and he has a stove right there. I'm worried.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Prospective resident #2: Gaston   Pros: Excellent mustache,speaks French,No one hops like Gaston,eats carrot tops like Gaston and every inch of him is covered with fur  Cons: Yet another ugly house interior,nose looks like it would make a "honk" sound if squeezed







Oh,yeah....didn't that used to be on Nickelodeon right after _Big Time Rush_?


----------



## AccfSally

Now this is better.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Prospective resident #3: Cesar      Pros: Stylish house interior,pointy head,1920's silent movie villain-style mustache,dat butt
Cons: Skin color is Oompa-Loompa orange,shares his name with a despotic Roman emperor,dat butt







You have hair?Looks like frog fuzz to me......


----------



## Nooblord

“How far down does it go?”




Party of one




To the beach




“Give it 10 more minutes.”




Parks after dark<3


----------



## An0nn

Hi all! It's been a while since I posted on TBT, but I have been playing off and on. Recently I've been really into decorating my resident houses. Here are three of my recent rooms. I put extra pics for each the Celestial Bedroom and Urban Alley under the spoilers.

Subterranean Courtyard:




Celestial Bedroom:





Spoiler: Celestial Bedroom











Urban Alley:





Spoiler: Urban Alley:


----------



## AccfSally

We have a new ghost in town.
and her name is Sylvana.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Yanrima~

Here’s a park garden and picnic beach area revamp! ☺


----------



## AccfSally

Things I'll never understand.
Marshal is looking at a unreachable tree and he does it for like three whole minutes.
He's not the only one who does this.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Prospective resident #4:  T-Bone        Pros: Named after a rather good cut of meat(Would have been even better if he was named "Ribeye".),doesn't mind if he's grabbed by the horns,has a unique brand of humor,won't steer you wrong and is unbullievably lovabull.
Cons: Eyes are way too close together.He's an inch away from being a cyclops,tendency to stampede,incites people to use stupid puns




The first island-launched space vessel is ready for its maiden voyage.Any volunteers?




It's Tabby the toothy kitty kat's birthday today.A small yellow gerbil came over to celebrate with the birthday girl.


----------



## AccfSally

They're walking together, so cute! ❤ 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Yesterday was a special day!




My number one favorite cutie’s big day




(This is one of my favorite duos.   )

Happy birthday you beautiful little chaotic mess!




Unrelated, but I just like this pic -

I copied her chill spot, she really is a trend setter


----------



## Moritz

I had considered restarting my second island but decided to keep working on it to the state where it was playable.

Its not finished by any means. Its just meant to be a foundation to build upon as I play naturally going forwards.

I'm looking forward to catching my first fish on it haha.

Here are the pictures of it that I've taken.


----------



## JKDOS

The clouds


----------



## bestfriendsally

look what happened on the 8/8/21 Lol

the present photo-bombed Lol


----------



## AccfSally

Now he's really pouting.
Also I recently changed up my newsstand.

(I hope it's not too city like, my island isn't suppose to be a city..)


----------



## Nooblord

Decided to expand the farmer’s market with a florist stand and another for handmade goods. Really like how it turned out.


----------



## Marte

Trying to flower up this place!​


----------



## Yanrima~

currently redoing the entire road/pavement of Royale-3! ☺


----------



## Nunnafinga

Prospective resident #5: Cyrano      Pros: I'd never have problems with ants or termites,blocky eyebrows,named after Cyrano de Bergerac because they both have freakishly large noses and a fondness for women named Roxanne. Cons: Can't be invited to parties that will involve large amounts of cocaine,I get the feeling that he'd be a bit too,well......nosy







Raymondo gave me his photo yesterday.




Ok,but I don't think it'll beat that day when Jack-In-The-Box accidentally gave me two extra tacos.Oh,that Kiki always knows where the camera is......


----------



## Moritz

A very happy birthday to the best villager in the game Tybalt!


----------



## Plume

I found the cutest art while searching @dizzy bone's island






wake up? I'd rather not!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

I've been making some square pictures album covers with old screenshots from my game. It's fun to do! ☺




I post them on my *island journal* as I make them.


----------



## Moritz

Sherb is so cute playing the ukulele 
(Flip is apparently on something by the looks of it)

But sherb also scares me.












Maybe it was the night clowns...


----------



## AccfSally

Every time I see this dialogue coming from Genji, I think I have seen this before..like from Wild World or something.
I'm not seeing things am I?..





Also when I use to have a peppy, she would also say some similar dialogue I heard form the Wii version.
Something like them eating too much sweets and now they're full.


----------



## bestfriendsally

on 1/8/21 at 8:07 pm





 it's like marshal's cheering for me


----------



## bestfriendsally

on 1/8/21 at 8:25 pm 





 it's like blanche & sally are watching me


----------



## bestfriendsally

1/8/21 at 8:41 pm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^^


----------



## Rosch

Today is a very special day! It's a double celebration!!!
I love that Punchy wore the glasses I gave him a long time ago.














Then later on we have fireworks! WOOH!


----------



## Moritz

Happy birthday to me! (And Rosch too!)

My birthday party was put on by Megan, Tybalt, and Kidd. My 3 favourite villagers in the whole game.
Best birthday party ever!


----------



## Sophie23

Happy birthday!


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## bestfriendsally

i think..., marina *or sally... i kinda forget* gave this to me way back... & i decided to wear it again, today ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally

revamping of Poppy Petals Florist  *i found the name on here & i liked it  - https://toughnickel.com/starting-business/flower-shop-names 
cause the flower shop belongs to poppy :> *


----------



## bestfriendsally

just a few more light brown simple panels ... then  Poppy Petals Florist  will once again be finished


----------



## bestfriendsally

revamping of the post office 





just a few more light gray simple panels that it'll be finished once again :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

i think poppy petal's florist is once again, finished


----------



## AccfSally

Poor Marshal lol.


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> Poor Marshal lol.
> View attachment 394977



yes, poor marshal :<

you know, marshal... you could just walk around the cliff & stand with everyone :>


----------



## inazuma

The cozy farm.


----------



## bestfriendsally

it's jakey's birthday


----------



## Yanrima~

More pavement revamps! ☺


----------



## Nunnafinga

That new villager smell.Peewee,Purrl and Fuchsia moved in recently.




I taught my dog to sit on a stump.Good boy.......




A bouquet around the moon.


----------



## AccfSally

Recently re-done my lake.





I know it's not currently the right season, but here is a 'secret' picnic spot.


----------



## bestfriendsally

ketchup's slappy clobbertown addiction


----------



## Roxxy

Haven’t played for a while  so a little catch up tonight.

How adorable are Bianca and Judy?





Etoile just stole my heart. How did she know??


----------



## AccfSally

This random Dream address that Luna took me was interesting.
They even had those new cute lanterns sitting around the island.


----------



## S.J.

Dunquixote said:


> Had fun celebrating Punchy’s birthday with @Moo_Nieu @NefariousKing @Mick @xara
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Punchy Dialogue
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368120View attachment 368121View attachment 368122View attachment 368123
> 
> I love Punchy.  His enthusiasm and excitement is just so precious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Silly antics with friends
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 368124
> yum! Astronaut boy! View attachment 368125View attachment 368128
> View attachment 368126
> why every island rep with Tangy should be afraid when Nef comes to visit.
> 
> View attachment 368127
> Tangy eater finally experiencing what Tangy experienced in the Woods
> View attachment 368129
> Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, friends for hanging out and visiting Punchy





Mick said:


> To add to the above!
> @Dunquixote @NefariousKing @xara and apparently @Moo_Nieu (I had no idea that was you in-game, hi! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little hide and seek spot. The noise of the music on the left and the waterfall on the right was driving me crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's us working together to trap the host in a corner, as is tradition





Dunquixote said:


> Happy birthday, @Mick!
> View attachment 382223
> 
> View attachment 382224
> But, just because it’s your birthday. doesn’t mean the mischief and plots against you ends.




Creeping through threads, looking for Camp TBT "wildlife spotting" clues, and just had to tell you guys how adorable all of you are?! 

Also, that picture of Birthday Mick and Mischievous Mick deserves some sort of perfect picture award.


----------



## AccfSally

A future spot for Sylvana's and Cally's houses once I'm done with it.


----------



## Burumun

Do MeteoNook screenshots count? Because I needed to share this with someone, and this doesn't deserve its own thread, but holy heck. Not looking forward to trying to find Celeste that week...


----------



## Rosch

You receive, what you give. Literally.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i've found that, other then birds, squirrels, rabbits & ducks,  gecko's live on my island :O





mushroom fairies *morelull with everstones* live in their own world beyond that door... but sometimes come out onto the island :O





& the bunnies have had babies :O


----------



## AccfSally

I love it when the villagers are just relaxing next to their door, that's why I want to make sure I least give them a chair or something.





Moved Cally and Sylvana to their new spot, since their hobby is both nature, I moved them to the more natural side of the island.
Also I love seeing them (along with Claude whose hobby is the same) water the flowers.


----------



## Moritz

I found a new dreamie 
I've only had him a day so he might not be 
But you know that feeling when you've found the right person?
Has it ever been wrong before? It's not been for me.
And I feel it so strongly now


----------



## AccfSally

Lunch break


----------



## bestfriendsally

lobo's fishing & surfboard rental shop :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

the start of my fairy-core beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i just need a lot more... :>


----------



## USN Peter

Today is Chrissy’s birthday.
A proper guest was already with her. 






Eww


----------



## Nunnafinga

_The many moods of Kiki:
















_
Two flavors of clouds at dusk.


----------



## AccfSally

Visiting random dream islands, I didn't know a ramp could sit that close to the edge like that.





Another random dream island I visited had this area..






-------







Spoiler: More Pictures



I went to my little brother's island a few days ago, he really loves the color pink. I don't really like the color myself, I use to when I was younger.
His character is adorable.




Some of his villagers:










He even has Ricky.






And Chrissy, he didn't have her that last time I visited (which was last year). So I was kinda shock to see her.
Which is funny, because I have Francine.
The rest of his villagers were Flo, Maggie, Rex, Yuka and Etoile.


----------



## Nooblord

Roscoe appreciation album. Featuring Wits’ End’s best dressed: Roscoe.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I dusted off this older screenshot of Katt and Raymond relaxing on their river islet I named Katt's Kove.It's not really a cove but that's all I could fit on the sign.




Yeah,you probably have to be kinda crazy to see the future.




A dog nose?Whoa,does that mean I'll be able to smell things 10,000 to 100,000 times better?




He's gotta be a count 'cuz he's wearing those fancy count clothes.


----------



## AccfSally

Today is Hazel's birthday!








Spoiler: Fireworks show pics



The last day of the Fireworks show.


----------



## AccfSally

Genji, you're going to catch a cold, sweetie.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Res.Rep Feldman: "Peewee......"

Peewee: "Yeah?"

Feldman: "You have got to get a TV.Watching your stove just ain't cuttin' it......."




YouTube in a nutshell.




The Super Gyroid Brothers???Yeah,I love Marioid and Luigioid...........




Ooooo....I like it when my villagers wear the stuff I give 'em.Here's Nate in the bowling shirt I gave him on his birthday.


----------



## Moritz

Wait... what?


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Returning to my island of Magicant after a LONG hiatus, I decided it was time to hunt down the last two beetles I need: Scarab Beetle and Goliath Beetle. But little did I know.....it would not be such an easy task. And so the arduous search began. Here's how my inventory looked like after EVERY other beetle decided to spawn....but of course not the ones I'm searching for. Needless to say, Flick will be happy.




In the wee hours of the night I encountered this confused Scorpion. It was stuck, and could not reach me no matter how much it tried.




Scarab Beetle caught at last!! But here's my storage after MANY failed attempts at finding and capturing my next target: the Goliath Beetle.




Another Scarab Beetle spawned. Okay, cool. Goliath Beetle when?




SHINY but not what I'm looking for!




Yet ANOTHER Scarab Beetle?? This thing took FOREVER to spawn the first time around, now the game is just having fun with me...




Day 236, year 20XX..... Got a baaaad case of scurvy after being marooned on this island, but then suddenly......




GOLIATH BEETLE AHOY!! look how excited (and deathly sick) I am :3




GOTCHA!!




This took HOURS......but finally the search ends here!


----------



## Croconaw

Goldie is awake at 4:00 AM walking around in her pajamas. I found my spirit animal. 



I’m aware this is probably a glitch, but I’m still happy!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Um Redd.....what in the world are you doing inside my flower garden? This happened on my 2nd island (Brooklyn):


----------



## bestfriendsally

it's such a nice day today~


----------



## Moritz

In conclusion, boots is not an alligator villager at all! I feel cheated and lied to!


----------



## AccfSally

It was a pretty busy day.


----------



## Moritz

Today be a good day!


----------



## AccfSally

Cally's birthday is today and her guest besides me was her 'half-sister' Sally.
They went to each others birthday parties now.





Back on June 19th:


----------



## bestfriendsally

the nooks's new spot :> 




it feels a bit strange... 
& i keep going to the spot where it used to be... but i'll get used to it ... :>


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Nunnafinga

I had a lot of birthdays recently:





Audie




Wart Jr.




Spork




Nan




Bones




Nate


----------



## Pyoopi

As much as I like the bench and seeing the two villagers munching on whatever, I wish the villagers could be programmed to be a bit smarter and not.. hover in front of you when you take the empty seat. It reminds me back in elementary school when kids would stand in front of you while you were on the swings and count, lol. Anyways, I like these photos I took.





Who else eats cold treats on cold days? I know I do.





Oh, did I take your seat? Too bad, _nerd_. 

[no image available]
And then I double drop kicked him in the face with my rubber boots. ❤


----------



## AccfSally

Good luck with that.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I found Peewee in a deep state of transcendental meditation.It's peculiar that the mantra he was reciting was "Kiss my hot lips,kiss my hot lips........".




A nice day at the beach....a few clouds,some new seashells,a frog walking on the water.......the usual stuff.




Aww,it's easy.You just get a bottle of an alcoholic beverage of your choice,slump into the dankest,most depressing corner of your home and start chuggin'.


----------



## inazuma

My revenge


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Nunnafinga

Thanks.Must be because of the reasonable straw boater I'm wearing.




Soul band?This must be her set list,then:
-Get Yeti
-People Get Yeti
-I'm Yeti
-Yeti Teddy
-We Yeti
-I'm Yeti For Love
-I'm Not Yeti
-Cholly(Funk Getting Yeti To Roll)





_“Good night, good night! parting is such sweet sorrow,
That I shall say good night till it be morrow.”_


----------



## Mestear

4


----------



## AccfSally

Umm...What.





Your browser is not able to display this video.




















This was kinda cute.


----------



## Sophie23

Had a lil barbecue with these cuties today


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Mestear

It almost made me sentimental, Henry is always there for me, since New Leaf. Got him camping in Froggoch, then he appeared as a first camper in New Horizons :') Now he invites me to birthday party in both games.


----------



## Serabee

Finally finished the first part of my hall festival, the pumpkin patch:




And two cute pics I took of villagers:


----------



## bestfriendsally

Ra's cosplaying as Clara *whisper*- she IS her*






 the hat is meant to represent ammy from okami ...
thats what my 2nd island is gonna be based on.. okami  *


----------



## Nooblord

Messing around at Harvey’s


----------



## AccfSally

Sally standing in the new garden behind the Museum.


----------



## Orius

I'll try to share interesting images whenever it comes up, but since I'm still starting, it probably won't be very often. lol

Start of a new era (my home's totally upgraded from this btw, if not photo-worthy yet).




The museum process was a bit rough at first, but at least it's finally up.




And so is the Nook's Cranny! Happy faces everywhere.


----------



## Mestear

Started new journey on the second island. I almost forgot how much stuff you got to do at the beginning. ) Was trying to get Kid Cat/Roald but I'm perfectly fine with Ribbot


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,I'm thinking that you don't actually have any hair.










Purrl takes a nap.




Peewee had a birthday yesterday and he wore a very bulky suit that looked like it was made from some kind of old furniture upholstery.He still had a good time and found $2.38 in loose change and an old Ace comb in his pockets.




I think "bwaa-chooey" means "I'm about to projectile vomit" in deer language.


----------



## Orius

When they said Apple TV, this wasn't what I expected...




Nothing good is on too. No wonder streaming services have dominated...


----------



## Sophie23

♡ I spotted these cuties sitting down together so cute ♡


----------



## Novii

Double Rainbow! Didnt even realize it after I took the pic lol


----------



## USN Peter

Marshal works in Nook’s Cranny now.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,yeah.....geez,what a demanding pig.How does she keep her hooves so clean?




C'mon....work,you lazy dogs!No offense,Bones.




Gorilla butt photo bomb.




My Dr.Bunsen Honeydew impersonation always makes the animals happy.


----------



## bestfriendsally

the ducks kids are playing a game they like to call ''the falinks line game''  they think it's so fun! ^^
*falinks, if you don't know.. you probably do, though... is a gen 8 *sword & shield* pokemon :3 *






	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2021


----------



## bestfriendsally

poppy & jakey were singing ^^







	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2021

blaire's sweet cafe shop *i made that name up  * *when she comes... right now it's still blanche*


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Serabee

Apparently... Grizzly sits where Grizzly WANTS to sit.
Plop down right in front of the entrance from the airport? Sure, why not!
If you can't get past him that's YOUR problem.
(fortunately, he has such a ridiculously sweet face I can't stay mad)​


----------



## Merielle

I had a lovely time with Deirdre and the birthday girl herself at Tutu's birthday party today!  Tutu was thrilled with the present I got for her (wrapped in her favorite pink and red gift wrap, of course), which I'm very happy about.


----------



## Mestear

Little bit of Camofrog, just love him. Sometimes I miss old cranky attitude, at least they didn't completely forgot how to mock me :')


----------



## bestfriendsally

bike/scooter rental at the entrance :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

my brand-new moon chair ^^


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oh mighty Teddy Bear Overlords,let there be a bountiful harvest this year and please ask Nintendo to get off their cans and give us more stuff to do in this game.Thanks!




Joey was not entertained by my Wild Island Elvis one-man tribute show.







The peppy bear wrestling tag team of Pinky and Tutu had birthdays recently.Raymond agreed to attend Tutu's party but only if he was paid his standard appearance fee.


----------



## AccfSally

Sally and Sylvana were dressed alike today.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my new rainy day outfit


----------



## Nooblord

Hangin’ with my villagers:

Staying active with Tank.






Kitt reading a bedtime story to her joey. (She reads to it a lot, it’s adorable)




Beach night with Tammy.






Late night poolside chats…


----------



## AccfSally

Poppy visiting the island's shrine.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i gave maple the pink ribbon just now, that i was saving for her ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally

i put the bike helmet that blaire gave me at the campsite before she moved in, to good use


----------



## bestfriendsally

i ate last 2 bites of my orange ice lolly ^^




no rocks allowed in my garden!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Tomorrow is the autumnal equinox so summer will be but a memory........unless you live in Arizona.It's still kinda hot here.




Birthday time for Fuchsia with a very stylish ape as the guest.










Sounds interesting....they could get Rihanna and Peyton Manning to star in the inevitable film adaptation.


----------



## Hanif1807

_Haven't played ACNH for 3 months and look at those weeds. Might keep them for aesthetic purpose lol_





_After a long time waiting, i finally have my own Gold Rose for the first time





They've been living on my island for months now but i forgot to make a welcome picture for them. FYI, Hugh was my villager back in New Leaf so it's really great to see him again_


----------



## Orius

Caught a few villagers singing on camera:



_Frita_​



_Marshal_​
Also got Agent S and Hamlet on camera doing their morning stretches.




Then, Agent S and I enjoyed a nice relaxing time just feeling the cool night air.


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Staying fit gang.

It's the first day of Autumn!




---


----------



## VanitasFan26

Today was Ankha's Birthday on Destiny (main island). I just learned about this if you visit an island where its a villager's birthday you can give them gifts. As you can see my user (Banjo from the 2nd island Spiral) visited Ankha and I gave her a wrapped gift of non native fruit. In return she gave me a Shaded Floor Lamp which was a Blue variant that I needed. Happy Birthday Ankha and thank you for the gift!


----------



## AccfSally

Um, thanks..

Sometimes I do miss going to school.


----------



## AccfSally

Tutu came for a visit. She's so cute, just want to give her a big hug.











Currently adding a small outdoor area next to my Museum for the return of the Cafe.


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Dom*: So,Foop...why is there a statue of a ferocious man-eating dinosaur on our island?

*Foop*: Dom,my boy,it's to remind us that life is finite and we should all live for the day and try to fully enjoy our time here on Earth because life is truly precious and,umm....... there's always a big monster at the end waiting to gobble you up.




*Dom*: Did you make that last part up just now?

*Foop*: Yep.








Joey lied.







Looks good but it's funny that this hat was a lot bigger and didn't have any ear holes when I bought it at the shop.


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street 
July 20, 2020




Duh...

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2021

Easy Street
July 20, 2020



Trash Island




But did get some decent fish and bugs! And left most tools behind.


----------



## your local goomy

Got some dialogue I've never seen before from Caroline, and I have to say that it genuinely made me smile for the first time in a while. She's precious and I love normal villagers in this game, even if people do say they're a bit plain


----------



## VanitasFan26

your local goomy said:


> View attachment 401485
> View attachment 401486
> Got some dialogue I've never seen before from Caroline, and I have to say that it genuinely made me smile for the first time in a while. She's precious and I love normal villagers in this game, even if people do say they're a bit plain


Molly told me this the other day and it was really encouraging.


----------



## AccfSally

The island had some shooting stars last night.


----------



## Yanrima~

Been changing up the island entrance to a more “garden/park-like“ approach


----------



## AccfSally

It's Marshal's birthday today.
Edit: Aaand I just realize that we are all wearing blue lol.


----------



## Roxxy

Not played for a while so very happy to have a meteor shower  need some wishes to come true


----------



## drowningfairies

I’ve been decorating some areas on my island to make it a bit full, and I’m loving how it’s coming along.


----------



## Bilaz

I laik mermaid furniture


----------



## your local goomy

Darkner has two new elephant boys! Now Axel has friends  ❤  ❤  ❤


----------



## Nunnafinga

The weekly meeting of the Geek Society Book Club.Necktie required.














Birthdays for my popular boys.Geez,I'm so trendy.I was glad to see four of my favorite villagers hanging out together.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my helloween in-game outfit 






& i moved moonwell's bike rental over yesterday


----------



## AccfSally

My outfit for this month.











Peggy was the camper for today. My game has been giving me nothing but preppies lately, because that's the personality I'm missing.





Cally taking a little break.


----------



## bestfriendsally

poppy & rudy were singing together


----------



## bestfriendsally

the airplane gas station that they use to refill the airplane


----------



## Nooblord

Spookin’ up my island, just a lil bit.


----------



## bestfriendsally

*i need to get a few more stacks of skinny mushrooms to finish this area*


----------



## bestfriendsally

i added spooky fence to the airplane gas station :3

	Post automatically merged: Oct 2, 2021


----------



## Nunnafinga

*K.K.*: Here's one for that cool cat,Raymond........ :

_♬ The truth be told, the truth be told
I'm worried about the future holds, the future holds
I'm seriously worried about Ray

The truth be told, the truth be told
I'm treading on my tippy toes, my tippy toes
I'm painfully so worried about Ray♬




Le chien de plage était triste parce qu'il ne pouvait pas trouver son os..........



_
Are you gonna show me maniacal,bug-eyed hysteria??Cool!


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## CodyMKW

Got Judy this morning and invited her to live on my island!


----------



## b100ming

Moritz said:


> View attachment 398058
> View attachment 398059
> In conclusion, boots is not an alligator villager at all! I feel cheated and lied to!


His nose is round. All of the alligators are lies! . Their noses are round, not pointed, so they are crocodiles.


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Yanrima~

spooky trees just in time for Halloween and fixing up one of my favorite areas on my island.


----------



## S.J.

Yanrimasart said:


> spooky trees just in time for Halloween and fixing up one of my favorite areas on my island.
> View attachment 402685
> View attachment 402686
> View attachment 402687
> View attachment 402688


Your screenshots always looking amazing! Your island is so beautiful.


----------



## Sara?

Yanrimasart said:


> spooky trees just in time for Halloween and fixing up one of my favorite areas on my island.
> View attachment 402685
> View attachment 402686
> View attachment 402687
> View attachment 402688


Wow, your town just looks like how i would imagine Rapunzels kingdom would look like, super cute and cheerful!


----------



## b100ming

Yanrimasart said:


> spooky trees just in time for Halloween and fixing up one of my favorite areas on my island.
> View attachment 402685
> View attachment 402686
> View attachment 402687
> View attachment 402688


Heavenly


----------



## AccfSally

This is from a few days ago.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i put my fish globe on a rattan lowtable outside the museum :> ....
i think it was marina that gave me it way back in the day, after she came to my island :>


----------



## bestfriendsally

i feel like my candy shop is finished :>  -  '' leafy bunny's candy shop - where that bunny serves the customers... she needs help, though...''





well... it could use a couple of simple panel custom designs...


----------



## bestfriendsally

the start of the move of my kitchen to the basement 

old kitchen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




new kitchen 






 it needs work....

i pretended to put the food items into the fridge ^^ *by putting them into the storage*


----------



## Namaka

Recreated horror scenes for fun. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Yanrima~

I just saw the “able sisters expansion building custom design” online and I wanted to try implementing it to my island. 



The new moon centerpiece because I thought placing cliffs around makes the plaza feel “restrictive“ so I loosen up the plaza by removing the cliffs that surround the shops.


----------



## Sara?

Yanrimasart said:


> I just saw the “able sisters expansion building custom design” online and I wanted to try implementing it to my island.
> View attachment 402918
> The new moon centerpiece because I thought placing cliffs around makes the plaza feel “restrictive“ so I loosen up the plaza by removing the cliffs that surround the shops.
> View attachment 402919


 Both additions look superbly cute


----------



## your local goomy

Ken in his glasses! I love it when villagers wear the round glasses, really makes me want to get Wolfgang or Lobo on Darkner. Also, this is my first time having Ken and I'm loving him!




I love it when NPCs clap for me 




FINALLY unlocked terraforming for Darkner! It's hard to see, but the roster currently contains Dizzy, Ken, Renée, Megan, Caroline, Jacques, Axel, Raymond, Cheri, and Cyd. Yes, I love my elephant boys.




Local red squirrel deemed too good for this world.


----------



## Loriii

So, I decided to check my gf's tropical/zen themed island (it's still on the early stages) and took pictures of my favorite spots. She told me that this could be both our island haha. I haven't been playing for a while, so I'm not sure if the motivation is still there. But I would say, she's off to a great start.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my new basement kitchen ^^


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Namaka said:


> Recreated horror scenes for fun. Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 402853View attachment 402854View attachment 402855View attachment 402856


I recognize "The Exorcist" "Blair Witch Project?" Not 100% sure on that, and "The Ring"

I like this a lot, thank you for sharing!  the spirit of the spooky season is strong with these.


----------



## Namaka

LittleMissPanda said:


> I recognize "The Exorcist" "Blair Witch Project?" Not 100% sure on that, and "The Ring"
> 
> I like this a lot, thank you for sharing!  the spirit of the spooky season is strong with these.



yes on all three and Psycho is the first.


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's football season and the Cardinals are 4-0.Can they keep it up this time?




Eh...I think you boys would have better luck if you kinda give yourselves a bit of elbow room.













8:53 AM on a Saturday morning."Quality time".


----------



## Sara?

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 403141
> It's football season and the Cardinals are 4-0.Can they keep it up this time?
> 
> View attachment 403142
> Eh...I think you boys would have better luck if you kinda give yourselves a bit of elbow room.
> 
> View attachment 403143
> View attachment 403144
> View attachment 403145
> View attachment 403146
> 8:53 AM on a Saturday morning."Quality time".



the face changes in the bathroom that was hilarious !


----------



## hoodathotit

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 403141
> It's football season and the Cardinals are 4-0.Can they keep it up this time?
> 
> View attachment 403142
> Eh...I think you boys would have better luck if you kinda give yourselves a bit of elbow room.
> 
> View attachment 403143
> View attachment 403144
> View attachment 403145
> View attachment 403146
> 8:53 AM on a Saturday morning."Quality time".


What does Holly predict?


----------



## Moritz

Namaka said:


> Recreated horror scenes for fun. Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 402853View attachment 402854View attachment 402855View attachment 402856


Shame you couldn't get cookie in the shower but your norma ( n ) bates is on point!

(Had to make the bracket n bracket weird as it defaulted to a thumbs down)


----------



## bestfriendsally

updated basement kitchen :>


----------



## Nunnafinga

hoodathotit said:


> What does Holly predict?







Holly says: _"Even with an IQ of 6,000,I can't say what the Arizona Cardinals will do but I suppose if they don't flamingo up too much,the'll be right as rain."_


----------



## hoodathotit

Nunnafinga said:


> Holly says: _"Even with an IQ of 6,000,I can't say what the Arizona Cardinals will do but I suppose if they don't flamingo up too much,the'll be right as rain."_


Perhaps the other Holly?


----------



## USN Peter

Fun time with Tom Nook and Isabelle!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Human sacrifice! Dogs and cats living together! Mass hysteria!Oh,wait........Portia and Felicity were only exchanging fashion tips.My bad.




Kiki the Halloween kitty naturally has a birthday in October.Judy busted out her little black dress and came over to celebrate.







_Mekka Lekka Hi Mekka Hiney Ho!_Graham's wish is granted,long live Jambi.......


----------



## Fruitcup

good ol’ sunset!


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
May 22, 2020







Um, yes, I think most guys do!


----------



## inazuma

my nostalgic vintage autumncore island


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,you should get it.A yellow elephant should have a yellow cone.It would make a great Halloween costume.....you could be Beldar Conehead and consume mass quantities of fried chicken embryos and fermented grain beverages.




The Tabster is one intense kitty girl.




Feldman: Mild-mannered nerd boy by day..........




.......evil pumpkinhead scarecrow thingy by night!




Your chariot awaits.........eh,looks kinda hot in there........


----------



## AccfSally

A small area on my island, I'm not going to change a thing on it (well, maybe adding that red bench that's coming back).


----------



## Hanif1807

*The entire Caeli Crew members are here and thrilled for the upcoming ACNH update and 4th renovation for our island!*


----------



## Hanif1807

*Quick! before he wakes up*


----------



## Wolfie

My in-game Halloween costume as my favorite Squid Game character <3


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
May 27, 2020



Hahaha, me, too, Flo!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my *or should i say ''fuschia & sherb's'' * 2nd farm... for when the carrots, wheat, potatos & sugarcanes come 
2 rows for each veg :3


the pumpkin patch is on the other side :>

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021

new baby bridge!!!!!! ^^


----------



## inazuma

im trying to kick Merry out but now i just want to keep her as permanent villager. She is the cutest ><


----------



## Nunnafinga

I could understand why a bunch of villagers would be clustering around a certain fishing spot....if it actually had some fish.




Ok,then....Purrl's got the right idea.




The end of the day is orange.




Kiki gave me her pic the other day in appreciation for her birthday gift.





Bonus screenshot: My Animal Crossing interpretation of the classic Disney animated feature _Lady and the Tramp_(posted previously here.)


----------



## bestfriendsally

my orchard that i edited yesterday :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





& i did this today :3 *at my entrance*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't care if it's not fitting for any other season *or maybe it is* ...
those bats are so cute ^^


----------



## bestfriendsally

is this waterfall new in my bug room of the musuem or have i just not been in there for quite a while like i know i haven't?

i went in there after i donated the new banded dragonfly i caught today & i noticed this...


but it's so pretty, though ^^


----------



## your local goomy

My smug boys seem to enjoy the rain. I assumed they'd be complaining about their hair getting wet.




Since my town is loosely Undertale/Deltarune themed, instead of a normal doormat, I have a flat Ralsei lol


----------



## Mestear

Don't know what to say about grandpa Camofrog. I just love him.


----------



## Hanif1807

I got Maelle's photo after i gave her a dress. This is my 15th villager photo


----------



## Sheep Villager

Hanif1807 said:


> I got Maelle's photo after i gave her a dress. This is my 15th villager photo
> 
> View attachment 405137​



Just commenting to say I adore the idea of customizing the small tables to match the photos on top of them! It looks really cool.​


----------



## Mestear

I'm so happy to see them finally interacting with the stuff I build. Thank heavens Henry sits on an actual chair, what a miracle


----------



## StardustDandelion

Tried creating my real world room. The posters, I don’t actually have lol but walls were too bare. I do 100% have a blocky mini fridge in my room though. It’a just not pink.


----------



## AccfSally

Today was Sylvana's birthday.


----------



## Moritz

Before:



After:




My crops had to go somewhere...
At least I still have a 5 star rating even after removing 104 flowers.


----------



## bestfriendsally

moonwell's updated candy shop :>


----------



## Orius

I've posted these in my island thread, but since it doesn't sees much activity these days, I was a bit worried no one would see the work I've put in to get that 5 star rating I just got earlier. lol

Cafe:




Small Pool







Tea Area on each side of the Town Square




Mini Fruits Island




Merry Being Lovely




Merry Visiting Anabelle




Trio Singing K.K. Sonata




More beauty sights to come in the coming future, hopefully.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my new trophy room... because... eh, why not? :>   i wasn't doing anything with that room after i moved my kitchen to the basement :>


----------



## inazuma

Did you just sleepwalk, Sherb?


----------



## your local goomy

First layer of terraforming done @_@
Of course, the house and building placements are all temporary. I just need to work on the clifftops, then I can redo the river and work on getting everyone back!


----------



## Licorice

Cesar’s morning workout routine in his yard.


----------



## AccfSally

Fixing up my lake area, getting it ready for the update.
The cemetery is also nearby.


----------



## LoserMom

Picked up the game for the first time in a while and got a few trades done today. Can’t wait for the new update


----------



## Mestear

Lolly stole my heart since New Leaf, such a cute cat, really.


----------



## th8827

It is not much, but here is my Halloween Costume. I made the dress myself, as a very simple custom design.

As a side note, I am standing outside the Foreman's office for the Old Mine.


----------



## bestfriendsally

i moved the museum yesterday & made a blathers study corner 











this is where my 3 houses used to be
now they are over here


----------



## Telula

Am I proud that my entrance moons every person who exits my airport?  Yes.  Yes, I am.


----------



## Nunnafinga

A boy and his dog.

A while back here on TBT,there was a member who was disgusted by that patch of pink around Bones' nose.They thought it looked like raw skin but I like to think that Bones is just a heavy drinker.




Yes it does...it took me at least 47 seconds to think that one up.




Distracting,isn't it?


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
May 24, 2020









Apparently it was snooping day for Ciaran.


----------



## Hanif1807

Dotty and i were talking about our new island layout plan

Oh yeah, Raymond was also there minding his own business​


----------



## Moonlight.

must you rest your snout on my shovel


----------



## AccfSally




----------



## Hanif1807

*I keep working even though it's raining*


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
April 15, 2020



December 31, 2020


June 4, 2020



June 10, 2021



I was thrilled that he put on the two different glasses that I gave him! Then he wore them again much later!


----------



## allainah




----------



## bestfriendsally

moonwell orchard :3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oh,sure....the island's only jock looks on with a spinach eatin' grin as his fellow islanders sweat and toil through a brutal workout.He even brought a fattening sack lunch.




Maybe.













Uhh.........sure.




Me-owwwwww!Nice tail.


----------



## mnk907

Multiple animals using furniture and a plaza singer all in one pic.


----------



## Licorice

Deli enjoying a sandwich


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Sara?

mnk907 said:


> Multiple animals using furniture and a plaza singer all in one pic.
> 
> View attachment 407737


Thats a miracle, every magical time a villager uses the furniture i place outside and i start prepping the camara they stand and leave -.- hahaha


----------



## Harebells

throwback to my old island, when my favourite activity was chilling with Stu.


----------



## Orius

Some Halloween fun.













And now all the decorations come down. Time for Turkey Day décor. 

Also...



Another trio-singing session sighting. These are always fun to spot.


----------



## Marte

Met Jack at 5pm. Calm before the storm.​


Canberra, Flip and Tucker came right after. We all practiced our growls on the poor grasshopper.



…
Then I proceeded to get tricked by literally everyone since I forgot to bring any candy. :')


----------



## Nooblord

mnk907 said:


> Multiple animals using furniture and a plaza singer all in one pic.
> 
> View attachment 407737



What happens to the teacup when Chia wears a hat?


----------



## mnk907

Nooblord said:


> What happens to the teacup when Chia wears a hat?


Just gets replaced by the hat. A few examples:


----------



## bestfriendsally

at 5:01 pm, from fuschia 




RAWR!! ^^ lol

she was the first one to run up to me, today




& at 5:34 pm, from jack 




& maple's clapping for me ^^ are you not scared by me doing this, maple?!



that was easier then i expected to get them :0


----------



## AccfSally

Halloween on the island.


















Spoiler



I noticed that they changed Static (and Claude's) costumes.

Last year:




This year:


----------



## Licorice

What a handsome vampire


----------



## your local goomy

Darkner's Halloween highlights:




Megan, sweetheart, I don't think this is something to be clapping about. I think a more appropriate reaction would be to call a priest.




Terrifying.




Jacques without his hat is a blursed sight. Took me a while to realize that he had hair and not male pattern baldness.




Caroline being the sweetest little mummy   




Don't mind me, just tormenting the locals. Now Megan's properly scared, at least.




Halloween chicken!!!







I love how none of my villagers recognize me at first. Last time I checked, Jack doesn't wear leopard-print stilettos and a backpack.


----------



## bestfriendsally

me & one of my in-game best friends, sally were having a scare-off ^^   RAWRR!!  lol


----------



## Airysuit

Loving the lanterns!! Reminds me of Sint Maarten when I was young 




Halloween with my villagers 




New yoga room 

 Bonus selection of sleeping villagers:


----------



## b100ming

bestfriendsally said:


> is this waterfall new in my bug room of the musuem or have i just not been in there for quite a while like i know i haven't?
> 
> i went in there after i donated the new banded dragonfly i caught today & i noticed this...
> 
> 
> but it's so pretty, though ^^


I didn’t know waterfalls could think lol
notice the question mark in the waterfall?


----------



## bestfriendsally

b100ming said:


> I didn’t know waterfalls could think lol
> notice the question mark in the waterfall?



they don't, lol

that's me behind the waterfall :>


----------



## b100ming

bestfriendsally said:


> they don't, lol
> 
> that's me behind the waterfall :>


I know I could see your face kinda. It just looked like the waterfall was thinking.


----------



## bestfriendsally

b100ming said:


> I know I could see your face kinda. It just looked like the waterfall was thinking.



yeah, it does, actually lol ^^


----------



## Nooblord

Spooky times on Wits’ End


----------



## kiwikenobi

I just wanted to give a lollipop to my buddy Wolfgang, but I believe I may have sealed my doom. ^o^;>


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at all the stuff i got on the helloween event  minus the trophys,the plagues & wand... they were already there... & i had the wand with me on helloween :>





2 candy sets, a spooky table setting, a spooky carriage, 3 jack robes, 2 jack heads, a spooky garland, a spooky rug, a spooky wall, a spooky flooring & some candy & lollipops   & the 3 diys i got, i learnt on this day that i took this screenshot; spooky wand, spooky table setting & spooky carriage


----------



## Hanif1807

*One of my first Peppy villagers on my island, Wendy, is leaving tomorrow...*​



*...Just because she had to be replaced by the cat i met at the campsite who was one of my dream villagers. I've been wanting to have her for so long



*​


----------



## Bugs

Small update on my house, tidied it up a little bit, I'm sure it'll change more in future.





While I was making room on my island for the update, I spotted cube sitting literally right outside the airport bridge thing, so I decided to join him lol





There was a thread a little while back about clothes your villagers unexpectedly loved, here is Hans yet again wearing his favourite rainbow sweater I gave to him by accident. I smile every time I see him wearing it


----------



## Licorice

Maggie chilling by the river


----------



## b100ming

It’s our time to shine friends.
Share your before and after photos! Edit screenshots, memes, basically any image about new horizons. For screenshots, don’t use the in game filters, use filters on photoshopping sites or apps.

Example:
BEFORE




AFTER


----------



## piichinu

question. when you see the angled signpost w the shirt, would you think to go straight up or across the bridge?

i think upwards but i wanna see if other people read it the same way


----------



## Pyoopi

I didn't realize I was pushing him.





Yeah, I don't care. 





I'll be a jerk if I want to be, thanks.





Barold learns the hard way.


----------



## b100ming

Pyoopi said:


> I didn't realize I was pushing him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be a jerk if I want to be, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barold learns the hard way.


I rested my arm on the controls because I was on my phone and somehow I ended up whacking my favorite villager in the head with a net. He freaked out.


----------



## AccfSally

Sorry Static, someone else is going to be doing that.
Soon.











----------


----------



## Sara?

AccfSally said:


> Sorry Static, someone else is going to be doing that.
> Soon.
> 
> View attachment 409854
> View attachment 409855
> View attachment 409856
> 
> ----------
> View attachment 409860



Do you have a dream address ? from the few photos your island looks so calming and relaxing, would love to explore it


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Bill and Reneigh having a cheeky duet.


----------



## b100ming

MyVisionIsDying said:


> Bill and Reneigh having a cheeky duet.
> 
> View attachment 409888


Is reneigh sisterly? I know Renee is cuz I have her.


----------



## AccfSally

Sara? said:


> Do you have a dream address ? from the few photos your island looks so calming and relaxing, would love to explore it



Not yet, I'm still working on it.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

b100ming said:


> Is reneigh sisterly? I know Renee is cuz I have her.


Yeah, she is.


----------



## Licorice

I feel like a god







Also Jambette’s outfit she put together


----------



## Dunquixote

Spoiler: Update spoilers






Spike visited me and gave me his photo!





He also played a game with me!









He wanted to leave but I got the option to have him stay longer.


----------



## Blueskyy

My favorite villager ever was the first to visit me!!!


----------



## JKDOS

Thanks to v2.0 Carmen's house is fixed. I can sit in the chair and turn on the TV


----------



## HappyTails

What up? Cube and I testing out the new camera app


----------



## Hanif1807

*Lolly's arrival on my island coincided with the update release. What a great day*





_*Love this new camera*_





_*Vesta is my first villager to visit my house!*_





_*Been a long time, friend*_





_*Really glad to see Harriet's return*_





*My first cooking*


----------



## Zerous

I haven't played too far into the update yet, but the new camera is so cool! I've spent a a decent amount of time already just walking around my town taking photos of random things. Some of my favourites so far have been:













Spoiler: a couple more because I took too many















What are some photos you guys have taken so far?


----------



## Rinpane

Those are some pretty photos!

I’ve taken a few so far. I can already see myself spamming one of the new filters on everything just to see how it looks.


Spoiler: Photos















Taking photos with the new modes is fun~


----------



## AccfSally

I love my new house! Now I don't need those simple panels to hide it so it can fit my theme!








From another camera angle.





Got one of the new items from a balloon this morning.


----------



## piichinu

omg they added my hair to the game FINALLY


----------



## Midoriya




----------



## Yanrima~

Raymond wanted to visit my house, and he did get me a cute new outfit on top of that!


----------



## mnk907

I immediately put the pro camera to good use last night.











Also my first gyroids!


----------



## Moritz

Best update ever


----------



## AccfSally

I won a book from Redd's raffle! Now I can really be me on this game.


----------



## Nunnafinga

You'll be the first to know,skipper.




There appears to be volcanic activity on my island.Either that or a gyroid is,um...incubating.







Piggy selfie




Action shot of Raymondo doing a little fishing.




The kitchen is now open.


----------



## FlimsyAxe

If you angle the camera in tripod mode and use a reaction with your arms raised up, it looks like you're taking a selfie!


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Wow, these photos are incredible! The new camera's been such a blessing. This is the only photo I've captured with it so far:



Spoiler











I'm so excited to see what everyone does with it though! The tilted camera with the arm up making a selfie is absolutely genius. :]


----------



## Khaelis

This camera gives us too much power.


----------



## boring

hehe


----------



## Khaelis

boring said:


> hehe
> View attachment 410534



This screams "mom said its my turn on the xbox" energy


----------



## boring

Khaelis said:


> This screams "mom said its my turn on the xbox" energy


i took it with the meme in mind of 'me waiting for my food to cook in the microwave' but this is making me giggle


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## AccfSally

Here's some of mine:


----------



## Licorice

h e y


----------



## your local goomy

Raymond had some real drip going on last night. Sunglasses in the dark, classic.







SASHA!!! Such a cute boyo. I'm still hoping for his card, but if not, I won't be too bothered. He was really the only new villager I wanted.




Caroline was the first visitor to my (underdeveloped) house! She gave me an orange. Look at that face. Needless to say, this girl's a permanent villager.




By the way he talked about throwing all that borscht up afterwards, I'm assuming he added a little too much kvass.


----------



## b100ming

your local goomy said:


> View attachment 410646
> Raymond had some real drip going on last night. Sunglasses in the dark, classic.
> 
> View attachment 410647
> View attachment 410648
> SASHA!!! Such a cute boyo. I'm still hoping for his card, but if not, I won't be too bothered. He was really the only new villager I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 410649
> Caroline was the first visitor to my (underdeveloped) house! She gave me an orange. Look at that face. Needless to say, this girl's a permanent villager.
> 
> View attachment 410650
> By the way he talked about throwing all that borscht up afterwards, I'm assuming he added a little too much kvass.


Renee is actually the longest staying villager on my island! She was my starter.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

The bestie came to visit. :')




My slowly growing army.


----------



## bestfriendsally

news alert!!!    *if you don't know already*

you can sit on the seal fountain!!!!


you can sit on the seal fountain!!!!



i so wanted that with the regular fountain !!!


----------



## bestfriendsally

just when it turned 4:00 pm,   the seals started squirting water!?

i was almost screaming  
that's even more cuter then the regular fountain when it does it ... this is something i didn't think i needed 





*i'm so glad i caught this*


----------



## PacV

In snow suit Cephalobot looks like he's going to rob a bank.


----------



## b100ming

PacV said:


> In snow suit Cephalobot looks like he's going to rob a bank.
> 
> View attachment 410723


haha lol yes he totally does!


----------



## your local goomy

House interiors! Sasha's tho 




Sasha is perfect. Absolutely perfect. But it looks like Old Man Cyd is sick, so I'll need to get some medicine to him before he croaks.













Please don't ask


----------



## bestfriendsally

now i can have shade


----------



## mocha.

Caught Maple cooking when I visited her!


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: day two of playing the update!  Not spoilers, just too many images.  Lol


----------



## HappyTails

Oh that is too funny...





I just can't take it anymore. How random is this? I was reading how the new villagers are appearing a lot for people but I didn't expect it to happen to me!

Of course I'm going to take him.


----------



## Corrie

Sasha is precious. Great luck!!


----------



## HappyTails

Thank you. When I saw him I was like 'yep, definitely going to take him. He's a new villager, how can I not?'


----------



## azurill

Congrats on finding Sasha. I had terrible luck when looking for the new villagers. Was  hoping to find Chabwick but after 80 tickets I only saw 3 of the new villagers.


----------



## HappyTails

Chabwick is cute. I hope you are able to find him soon.


----------



## azurill

HappyTails said:


> Chabwick is cute. I hope you are able to find him soon.


Thanks , I ended up finding Dom. So I asked him since I had been looking for him for my other island. Will eventually try for Chadwick again.


----------



## Venn

Lucky! Sasha is one of the new. villagers I want, but he would have to replace either Bones or Beau, who I don't know if I could ever get rid of.


----------



## dragonair

Congrats! His house is super cute, I suggest visiting when you can.


----------



## VexTheHex

I'm worrying about how long the boost is going to be, thought bubble is being stingy on who it's picking and I don't time travel. Sasha, Ione, Petri are going to be a pain with their bloated species rosters.


----------



## juniperhoney901

HappyTails said:


> Oh that is too funny...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't take it anymore. How random is this? I was reading how the new villagers are appearing a lot for people but I didn't expect it to happen to me!
> 
> Of course I'm going to take him.


The only luck I’ve gotten of the (new/old?) villagers is Audie. I’m really hoping to get Petri, Ione, or Sasha


----------



## Croconaw

I love Sasha! I think new villagers are appearing more on the islands to get them out there. It’s a way of promoting them, basically.


----------



## satine

Ahhh I love him so much!!! He is adorable. Gosh I'm having such a hard time with it because I really really love all of my current villagers that I have lined up yet Sasha is so adorable, so is Ione and Faith! It's so hard to choose haha. 

I have heard that lots of people have said they've found the new ones super quickly!! I wonder if that's intentional by Nintendo or just a coincidence. Or, just a lot of people playing and hunting at the moment so a lot more are getting them overall (with no actual change in chance, just one in what would seem like probability because of the heightened activity).


----------



## Meadows

I found Sasha and Ione tonight!


----------



## Bluebellie




----------



## J087

New update, new adventures, new outfit.
Hat and top are pro-designs (not mine)


----------



## _Donut_

Had a ton of fun with my first couple homes in HHP!


----------



## vanivon

ran into sherb at the Roost. so true sherb what a marvel


----------



## Sara?

vanivon said:


> ran into sherb at the Roost. so true sherb what a marvelView attachment 410972


----------



## bestfriendsally

i started by wanting to invite katrina to harvey's plaza

she's one of the npc's i remember from playing wild world.... 
her preminitons made my trip over, if i remember correctly


----------



## Midoriya

Day three from playing the update (may edit in HHP pictures later)!


----------



## VanitasFan26

I think Marshal is well aware of clone villagers since he admits that he made a clone version of himself:


----------



## AccfSally

I invited Bonbon, who I had on my island last year over to the cafe and she remembers me.








Kapp'n took me to an island that had Cherry blossoms on it.
I also found a DIY for this season, but I already had it.








I brought Sally and Genji over so far.








Made the schoolhouse today.




Genji caught Sally not doing her class work lol.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




















Spoiler: Other villager homes I worked on so far.


----------



## bestfriendsally

kapp'n took me to a potato island, today!! 






i harvested all of them


----------



## CylieDanny

I just love this update so much. Chilling with my cat. Drinking some tea. Its good life



Serious self-achievement. I still have a lot to do though.


----------



## moo_nieu

sasha is so cute  look at him all dressed up for a stroll around the island




also i really love the new fisheye camera lens


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

The café had a visitor today.


----------



## Dunquixote

This is the best house design that I’ve done so far in HHP. I am planning to add more once I’ve unlocked more items. The interior is loosely based on the Crossroads from DAI just like one of the areas on my island is; the top mirror’s setup is based on the eluvian from the Dalish Elf origin in DAO. Unlike the area on my island which I used references for, I didn’t use any for this.


----------



## Hedgehugs

My work outfit! I need the bear backpack asap.





My (or our) first client, Eloise's vacation home. A sea of books for her to escape reality! I went all out and spend like an hour on it oops.





Friga's home movie theater.





Vesta (a past villager of mine) and her comfy fireplace home.





Bertha's basket heaven.





Spagonia University!





We were lectured by the book-loving Eloise and her assistant Lottie.





Aaaand here's my school outfit! I think it's very cute.


----------



## HappyTails

If you have Happy Home Paradise, let's show off how we did the villager's vacation homes. Also would be a good idea to get ideas from each other.

I'll start. Eloise was my first customer. She wanted a reading place. So I did provided her with a home with 3 bookshelves for her to enjoy numerous books. The color theme of her house is browns and oranges. I added a plant for some reason. I even added her photo. It's clear I just threw things in here but she liked it.





My second customer was Stu who wanted a place that smelled of wood or something like that. So I gave him a cabin like vibe and even provided him a bed.


----------



## Nooblord

My first 6 gigs at HHP, and the school.


----------



## Airysuit

Spending quality time with my little animal friends 











Bonus pigeon pic.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my somewhat updated kitchen :3  with a stonework kitchen, the new ranch kitchen & nordic low table :3















 & my living room, with the new footrest :3














 my 2nd farm, with the potatos i got from that island today


----------



## skarmoury

I did it! 118 NMT!!  I can finally focus on decorating my island for now until I can get Twiggy to move out for Sasha.


----------



## mnk907

It's cute comparing how everyone's Eloise vacation is different from each other.





And I don't care how incohesive this picture is, I'm just having fun with 2.0. BUBBLE MACHINE!





I also had fun putting Pudge's vacation together.



Spoiler: three images












(I totally forgot to customize his exterior, oops)



Ran into one of the newbies, too. Even though I don't really like her, I figured I still had to decorate for her given the opportunity.




She can't stop working even while enjoying her tea party.


----------



## neoqueenserenity

i am having so much fun with the new camera angles  


Spoiler: I am a Cherry stan


----------



## Yanrima~

I finally got the hairstyle I wanted, and I love the new update furniture so much. So, here’s a slight redo of some of the island areas! ☺


----------



## th8827




----------



## AccfSally

CylieDanny said:


> View attachment 411086
> I just love this update so much. Chilling with my cat. Drinking some tea. Its good life
> View attachment 411089
> Serious self-achievement. I still have a lot to do though.



Those are amazing! I haven't watched the show (South Park) in ages now. But I have recently bought a poster of it. ❤ 
(I was very young when I first saw it, along with the show that's currently my pfp & gif)


----------



## AlyssaAC

Started my new island today and I found out I started with Tiansheng, one of the new villagers! He’s actually pretty cool!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I made Judy's Recital Hall earlier for the Happy Home Paradise and it came together pretty well I think!


----------



## Merielle

Here's the home I did for Eloise!  I tried to play off her color scheme/the wallpaper I chose and keep things bright and cozy.  Lots of plants too, since they're nice and relaxing and it's hard to go wrong with plants.





Next up I had Bree, one of my favorite villagers!  Her toy box theme wasn't what I was expecting from her, but I tried to keep a nice gray/pastel theme going with dark green as an accent, as a nod to her hair/eyes.  Also tried to keep the furniture close to the ground, because the mice are tiny and I wanted to make sure things were accessible for her.


----------



## Merielle

Filbert making a powerful fashion statement on my title screen.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Here's one of the designs I made for Lopez and I have my ID if you want to check out more designs I did:


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Here are some of the vacation homes I've done for (in order from left to right, top to bottom) Sprocket, Tangy, Dobie, Purrl, Rolf, Gloria, Eloise, Monique and Flora. And last but not least, Raymond, who lives on my island. Yes, he absolutely needed everything to be sparkly. 









More screenshots of new vacation homes will be posted to* my island's photo journal as I make them.*


----------



## lackless

I’ve been taking it slow but I have a few homes decorated! 









and the school -



I haven’t tried to post photos in a long time so hopefully I didn’t mess it up ;;


----------



## CylieDanny

AccfSally said:


> Those are amazing! I haven't watched the show (South Park) in ages now. But I have recently bought a poster of it. ❤
> (I was very young when I first saw it, along with the show that's currently my pfp & gif)


Thanks! I'm really happy with them  I'll be using them in future tours

Whats the show in your pfp ?


----------



## mnk907

I posted some of these in the main screenshots thread already, but it's good to have a dedicated thread for these.

Eloise's Relaxing Reading Room




Bruce's Board-Game Palace




Petri's Teatime Terrace




Pudge's Pretentious Palace


----------



## Licorice




----------



## PacV

The Roost - Coming Soon.



	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021

Posters of every Villager in my Island.


----------



## th8827

I love my hospital staff so much.





Lucky makes the best Doctor.


----------



## Seelie

Some of my favorite designs so far!


----------



## Bon Bonne




----------



## daringred_

only done two houses so far and don't have photos of the second, but this is how i designed eloise's house. i'm quite happy with how it turned out given that i suck at decorating.


----------



## miyac

Eloise






Alli






Azalea






Moe






Puddles






Sprocket






School


----------



## Nunnafinga

Kapp'n took me to an island that had wild carrots growing there.But were they really wild or did someone else work hard planting and cultivating these carrots on a deserted island thinking that nobody else would come along and steal them?Eh,I took 'em anyways.







Grahamster up close and personal.


----------



## Pyoopi

I'm also on the slower side of completing vacation homes but these are my favorite so far.



Spoiler: Lucy



Context:













Spoiler: Billy


----------



## bestfriendsally

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 411379
> Kapp'n took me to an island that had wild carrots growing there.But were they really wild or did someone else work hard planting and cultivating these carrots on a deserted island thinking that nobody else would come along and steal them?Eh,I took 'em anyways.



kappn' did that for me, with potatos....

that's a good question about if they were wild or if someone grew them  


i took them all too  *i sold the last one cause i ran out of room in my farm plot*


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

I’m loving the DLC. Here’s Alice and Hans.


----------



## bestfriendsally

hey! you, up on the cliff!  how did you get there?!





seriously, though... i think that's the first one!   
besides the ones i got from someone else

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2021

look... i can finally get a good look at this...


----------



## Hanif1807

*The Roost opened on my island two days ago. Gotta take a screenshot in front of it*

_*



Invited Isabelle to The Roost and remembering our times back in our New Leaf town






*_
*



Good times...



*​


----------



## bestfriendsally

another one 

*i don't remember if i put it there, or if it grew... i don't think i did.... 
so it must be new  *


----------



## mnk907

Cleo's Home Bathed in Elegance



(I'll need to revisit this with bigger room sizes to fix the window situation, lol)

Bea's Own Garden Plot






I love the purple Casablanca lilies and the plant partition.


----------



## HappyTails

Wow everyone is very creative!


----------



## Queenno

Alright it's been a very long time I shared some pictures, the update made me love this game again. I decided I will discover it by myself and not watching videos or reading threads here and I loved it, I still discover small details every day.

First, I couldn't miss Boris little birthday party! He seemed really happy about it



I must confess I never listen to his songs... I feel a bit guilty though as he's kind of rude when I skip his performances...



Aren't phones supposed to be banned in class? (and I don't know if Claude is pretending to be reading or if he's just sleeping)



Look who I found at the café!



I recently met Wade, I've never seen him before and he has become an absolute favorite of mine! He is SO cute...


----------



## Queenno

Pyoopi said:


> I'm also on the slower side of completing vacation homes but these are my favorite so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lucy


OMG The dolls are absolutely creepy!!!

Here are some of the vacation homes I did:


Spoiler





























Spoiler: the school











Spoiler: the restaurant














Spoiler: the café



:


----------



## Jaco

Quick question for the creatives on this thread. Does anything track how many people visit your designs or your # of followers, maybe similar to how dream visitors are counted?


----------



## Hilbunny

I love these <3 great work people. 
I don’t have the expansion yet, I want to get it when I have a break from school at Christmas.

can you only design with items you’ve found or can you use any item in the game?


----------



## ReeBear

I’ve been enjoying HHP a lottttt, so here’s a photo dump of some of the homes I’ve done so far (spoilers, bc image heavy)



Spoiler: Hooomes



Generic starter design




Loud as heck and v small arcade




Baby Marina’s underwater space




so kitsch, so pastel




Comfy cosy forest home



i did not think I’d have fun designing a make up studio but here we are :’)




Bonbon’s request was bizarre and she looks so intense here and I kind of love her for it




my dream boy in his dream home




Ugh I had a lot of fun with this one



bonus photo of Ceph smiling




Willow’s request was honestly kinda drab, I forced her aesthetic onto it bc pink and yellow are a wonderful combo and I wanted to make the most of that






and finaaally, the school! I had so much fun going pastel trash aesthetic on this, and my baby Marina makes such a cute teacher. She looked so small and nervous behind the desk ;w;


----------



## bestfriendsally

''hello again, katrina... it's been so long, since you & i lived in apple town in wild world.... you.. well, you lived there from time to time''

*yes... i called my town ''apple town'' back then *


----------



## Midoriya

Day four from playing the update!


----------



## Seelie

ReeBear said:


> I’ve been enjoying HHP a lottttt, so here’s a photo dump of some of the homes I’ve done so far (spoilers, bc image heavy)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hooomes
> 
> 
> 
> Generic starter design
> View attachment 411545
> 
> Loud as heck and v small arcade
> View attachment 411546
> 
> Baby Marina’s underwater space
> View attachment 411547
> 
> so kitsch, so pastel
> View attachment 411548
> 
> Comfy cosy forest homeView attachment 411549
> 
> i did not think I’d have fun designing a make up studio but here we are :’)
> View attachment 411550
> 
> Bonbon’s request was bizarre and she looks so intense here and I kind of love her for it
> View attachment 411551
> 
> my dream boy in his dream home
> View attachment 411552
> 
> Ugh I had a lot of fun with this one
> View attachment 411553
> bonus photo of Ceph smiling
> View attachment 411556
> 
> Willow’s request was honestly kinda drab, I forced her aesthetic onto it bc pink and yellow are a wonderful combo and I wanted to make the most of that
> View attachment 411554
> 
> 
> 
> and finaaally, the school! I had so much fun going pastel trash aesthetic on this, and my baby Marina makes such a cute teacher. She looked so small and nervous behind the desk ;w;
> View attachment 411557View attachment 411558



Oh my god I love how you did so many of these??? Cephalobot's spaceship, Bonbon's ruins??, Whitney's makeup studio, and Dierdre's forest are soo beautiful.  Do you have a Happy Home ID yet? I'd love to follow you if so!

 I also did a couple more late last night and today!














Dom's was actually a remodel, since I invited him back before I'd unlocked much, so I expanded the room size and swapped around some furniture a bit from the original.


----------



## ReeBear

Seelie said:


> Oh my god I love how you did so many of these??? Cephalobot's spaceship, Bonbon's ruins??, Whitney's makeup studio, and Dierdre's forest are soo beautiful.  Do you have a Happy Home ID yet? I'd love to follow you if so!


you’re so kind  I’ve not got an ID yet but I’ll probably post on this thread when I do ;w;

(And Bonbon’s request was for “the best house on the block” which sounded super generic but all her suggested furniture had intense and incoherent  castle/glowing moss/fairground/fantasy feels, it was honestly really fun making her a playful space out of that mess :’) )


----------



## Bunnii

I love interior designing so I’ve been playing a lot haha. I’ve made some I’m really proud of though. The school and Erik’s is probably my favourite ones I’ve done so far 

School (cherry blossom theme)



Olivia



Eloise




Erik


----------



## Nooblord

Idk why I keep choosing athletic themes but they always come out great. Vivian’s jammin’ gym, and Al’s gymnastics for kids.










Butch came over, had a quick jam sesh at WEPR.




Youngins these days and their gizmos. Try picking up a book, Robin.


----------



## AccfSally

I did both my restaurant and cafe today.













More homes I've done.


Spoiler











 

 



The others I have done are here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...ng-new-horizons.478535/page-250#post-10157288


----------



## vanivon

here's Ruby's house! she wanted a "place to view the moon," so i put all her required furniture outside


----------



## EmmaFrost

This is the little monochrome apartment I made for Roscoe! I really enjoyed making it. Since he wanted it totally black or totally white it didn’t take a lot of thought.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The facilities are my favorite thing to decorate. Absolutely love seeing my favorite characters run them. Here's my medieval restaurant I made and named "Knights of Feast".


----------



## Bon Bonne

I had a lot of fun putting Marlo's house together



Spoiler: 4 pictures


----------



## Blueskyy

It’s good to see them both together


----------



## Merielle

Here's the vacation homes I worked on today! ^^
First up was Vesta!  She's a really cool villager and I love working with cozy themes, so I had a lot of fun with hers! 





Next up I worked with Alli!  She had another theme that I really adore, and I'm really pleased with how her interior and exterior turned out!  In both, I wanted to make sure she had easy access to water. 








Lastly, I worked on Willow's!  I had a little bit of difficulty trying to match her requested furniture with her color scheme, but I think it turned out alright!  I tried to include a little yellow and pink as accents to tie it together, though I wish I had more options in her exact shades.  Also the sheep sipping animation is... odd.


----------



## Dunquixote

Here is my favorite exterior that I’ve done so far:





I know there is not much to this interior; am planning to edit it when I unlock more. I still am pretty happy with it .





I kinda based it off of some memories of piano competition and one of my favorite hotels that we stayed at. No references used so very loosely based.


----------



## Bugs

I've been addicted to HHP, really love thinking up designs for homes  here's some I've done:



Spoiler: Images
















Plus bonus spooky bathroom which is part of somebody's vacation home:


----------



## Bon Bonne




----------



## Seastar

Here are some screenshots I took a few days ago, on Lobo's birthday.




I scanned Lottie's Amiibo and she invited Niko and Wardell! I'm not getting the DLC until next month.



My alt character Adeleine brought over tomatoes from a boat tour and I thought I should take a picture. _I ended up doing this._



Oh, and these were the first few Gyroids I got.












Spoiler: These next few are just me having too much fun with the new camera options


----------



## mnk907

I got a covered wagon from Wisp tonight and knew just what to do with it.


----------



## Lancelot

Seastar said:


> View attachment 411761
> View attachment 411767



These made me LOL lmfao


----------



## skarmoury

low quality shino appreciation post. thank u for ur attention


----------



## bestfriendsally

let's welcome priestess Anko!! ^^ *the priestess who'll look after ankoku temple on my 2nd island, which is gonna be based on the switch game, okami/the the sequal, the ds game, okamiden... when i get my 2nd switch*   *aka the 2nd player.... i'm the main ref, kurara aka me, charlotte*


anko can be short for ankoku ... but it can also mean ''red bean paste'' in japanese :>


*yeah, i used the new hairstyle, that i got from harriet yesterday, on me to take a screenshot of her...
it's just that nice ^^ *


awww! she looks so pretty


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at this!!






 i was shocked when i found out yesterday!





 but after, i was happy, cause i get new star fragments that i didn't have, yet ^^





yeah, i pulled down all the vines into my pockets, lol


----------



## your local goomy

𝓡𝓪𝔂𝓶𝓸𝓷𝓭




Dizzy was checking Ken's place out. A bit of an odd combo, I must admit.







Are ya fishin', son?




After visiting Ken, Dizzy asked me to come and visit his place! He must have been lonely.




I??? Love this hairstyle??? Like a lot??







Lol


----------



## Red Dust

I fixed Zucker’s house back on my main island. Was a little worried about not being able to have all the space you get for the holiday homes but I’m very pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## Paperboy012305

So I went ahead and redesigned Cashmere’s house to reference her dream job (Which is being a chef) and I REALLY outdid myself with the finished project. I sadly didn’t use the polishing feature because I forgot about it, otherwise I’d definitely use the steamshine on most of the furniture I have in this redesigned house.

I still hope you like it.


----------



## whimsu

Checking on my crops this morning!


----------



## Xane_MM

What a great update v2.0 was! Although I wish it worked outdoors (though I understand the technical reasons), I like how the handheld camera turns Animal Crossing into a first-person game of sorts, something I never thought I'd want. (I think it would work, too.) Klaus was my first surprise visitor, so I walked around my main Kiki & Lala theme room while he checked it out.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1457587478454439937



Of course, I took a picture of him waving at the camera, too, and there's a picture of us sitting on the floor, but I didn't upload that to Twitter to share yet.



With the tripod camera, this photo of Isle Xane's Resident Representative outside of his blue and orange house was taken. Looking at it, that decoration on the door is so out of date, showing how little I've awakened on my island...



While Judy was relaxing in the lower left area of Isle Xane, I posed in the distance, over the small pond that's still there from the island's earliest days, I believe.



Lastly, of course there had to be a picture of my "I Love Gabi" outfit in front of my favorite rabbit herself. I wish I got this right on an earlier attempt, because Gabi started posing along, but stopped after the third time or so...


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well Sasha was at the Resort and this was the theme he wanted. I must say it turned out better than I thought:


----------



## PacV

The Roost has been opened!


----------



## _Donut_

Vibing with Niko after a long day's work!


----------



## Nunnafinga

My villagers seem very eager to make use of the ol' loo during their visits.At least now I realize why most of them don't wear pants.







I like the new carnival items.







I can't put things in the plaza...not even the "plaza" bench?Why didn't the name it the "island bench" or "grass bench" then?This reminds me of my favorite quote from the film _Dr.Strangelove_: "You can't fight in here.This is the War Room!"


----------



## bestfriendsally

let's welcome fukube, the gourd harvester in kusa village! *on my 2nd island, which is gonna be based on the switch game 'okami' / ds game 'okamiden' ...*

he worries about things... alot.... *
fukube can mean 'gourd' in japanese *


*i need something that i could replace gourds with... any suggestions from the recent crops we got?*


----------



## ObsessedAc2021

Since the day I got the game (on release day) this has been my dream…. My daughter can’t wait to finish the DLC to give everyone identical pink houses, with identical pink roofs, identical pink doors with identical wreaths.

I just wanted the houses to look like the perfectly aligned row houses with an HOA, I always dreamed they should live in. Lol

A new villager DOES NOT need to be unpacked to edit their house

(if anyone was wondering and hasn’t heard so far… it’s 9,000 bells up front, you can do multiple in one day, and you get 1,000 miles the next day.

You can also re-edit interior or exterior the same day multiple times if you forgot to add something without repayment and can decide to cancel the order completely.)


----------



## CylieDanny

I got to-oh I meant TWEEK got to hang out with Sasha, yesterday.

I guess they're more closer then I thought they were!


----------



## AccfSally

Ione is so precious! 








Kapp'n took me to an island that had wheat there.
Took it all back to my island.




----------



-----------

I can't believe I can call Raymond over now.












Spoiler: HHP home builds for today.



Bought over Claude and Sylvana there today.


----------



## Sholee

I've never played happy home designer even though I've been an avid fan of animal crossing since the gamecube days. I'm enjoying HHP so far and wanted to see how everyone else designed their villager's vacation homes. Here are some of mine:


----------



## Ace Marvel

Don't do it girl, is not worth it girl.
ME: Don't worry girl, I'm not gonna do it, just thinking about it girl.
ALSO ME: I DID IT

*COLTIAN GETAWAY*​


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Today I did Gloria’s house


----------



## ForgottenT

*This is how I   furnished Eloise's home, haven't gone back to redo it yet.*




*Ruby's house,  she came with ice furniture,  so I figured I'd use them  in her  design,  and make  it a winter theme as well.*






*Eunice, wanted a cozy cabin, I like how it turned out.*






*Skye wanted an art school, it could be better, I'll probably return when I unlock more furniture.*


----------



## Midoriya

Day five from playing the update!


----------



## solace

Coffee with an old friend


----------



## JKDOS

Before and After: Mitzi's new house.
I don't now how Nintendo got away with the original design.


----------



## VanitasFan26

JKDOS said:


> Before and After: Mitzi's new house.
> I don't now how Nintendo got away with the original design.
> 
> View attachment 412020View attachment 412021


That looks really good.


----------



## AccfSally

Is she glowing!?!




Ione next to my other squirrel villagers.


----------



## allainah

rip teddy, mommy misses u


----------



## mnk907

Erik's Hut in the Mountains


Spoiler: four images


















Pecan's Chic and Relaxing Home


Spoiler: three images















And these precious boys being precious boys.


----------



## Crowsie

Now that we've got proper crops, we need farms to tend them in. So show off those farms! No matter how big or small, elaborate or plain, show them off here! 
I may or may not be looking for inspiration for a space I'd sectioned off to farm in...
SO! Let's see those farms! Quaint little community gardens. Big 'ol wheat fields! Verdant patches of plump, juicy beefsteak tomatoes! Pumpkin patches! Let's see those carrots and sugarcane! Show me your FARMS!


----------



## LambdaDelta

simple farm


----------



## Crowsie

@LambdaDelta What a nice farm! I really like the dump in the middle, and the different crops look so pretty next to each other.


----------



## Pig-Pen

ahhh, I literally just took down my farm as I'm in the process of flattening my island...


----------



## InkFox

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I’m loving the DLC. Here’s Alice and Hans.
> 
> View attachment 411386
> View attachment 411387



OMG I need that curvy-wooden-table-thing, what is it ?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Trying...not....to....stare.....but those lips........




Far out,man.







Yeah,he wears those thick Coke bottle lenses.At least he doesn't look like a giant pickle with feathers anymore.


----------



## b100ming

Queenno said:


> recently met Wade, I've never seen him before and he has become an absolute favorite of mine! He is SO cute...


I know, right??? He’s sooooo cute!


----------



## AccfSally

Kapp'n took me to a potato island today, I hope he at least takes me to one with tomato and sugarcane on it.
Because I need those, badly.





Hanging out with Sally.





Been re-decorating the area behind my museum. 





-------


----------



## EtchaSketch




----------



## mnk907

lmao why is this what Dom wanted for a vacation








and he's so happy to have a big red button.


----------



## AccfSally




----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's what I came up with for Eloise in HHP.I have her on one of my islands so I kinda had a feel for what she likes.







That new villager smell.Bumped into these guys in HHP.I like 'em.


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 412256
> View attachment 412257
> View attachment 412258


:0

i didn't know they could do that now :0


----------



## Brumbo

Adorable


----------



## allainah

Hot Spring






Pretentious Palace





Star-Model Showcase


----------



## mnk907

Wow, just look at the way Kidd and Sydney look at each other. They're totes dating. I feel obligated to go make a vacation for one of them and then try to get the other as a roommate (if that's possible, I haven't unlocked it yet, lol).


----------



## Kg1595

Spoiler: HHP Endgame— don’t click if you are avoiding spoilers!



DJ KK concert!



Yes, the clothes glow in the dark.



Like the museum, there is a secret spot that shifts the camera for a perfect view of the concert.


----------



## Dunquixote

New designs and one exterior updated (the last image).  The second screenshot ended up being loosely based off of a friend’s apartment that he used to have and where he had video game parties that I went to, though I didn’t plan on basing it on it.


----------



## AccfSally

I just noticed that she's saying 'The crystal knows all!' backwards.


----------



## Seelie

Did some more houses in Happy Home Paradise today!  I really love trying to stick to the villager themes even when they're unexpected ones, like Petri's teatime house and Molly's publishing house, but sometimes I do break and give them upstairs areas that "fit" them better...



















I also try not to change their clothes for their pictures because it feels like their choice, but I couldn't resist for Petri's eyeliner...


----------



## b100ming

Who thinks I should bunk Raymond and Sasha or Sasha and Wade.


----------



## Queenno

Wade being a cutie




Claude enjoying his vacations, I wish I could do the same irl!



Some guys chilling/having a date at the cafe



I've never seen someone this happy to be at the restaurant



I finally decided to to something with the empty spot in front of the resident services, thanks to the new furnitures


----------



## bestfriendsally

somewhat updated basement kitchen :>














my 2nd farm 




i need to get some carrot starts :>


i always wondered what those pictures on the wall were... & now i know :3




also... hello, mabel ^^


----------



## b100ming

Logged on today and got this announcement:


EVIL ISABELLE?!

lol jk it’s a gif

	Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2021





Your browser is not able to display this video.










Sasha eating a donut


----------



## CylieDanny

I found-oh I mean KYLE found the cute froggy chair, it had a poison dart coloring.



Then Static came over, and he looks absolutely adorable sitting in it.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I'm in love with this little guy


----------



## your local goomy

These next few pictures show off how abysmal I am at interior design. Viewer beware.



Eloise's HHP room. It's not THAT bad. Yes, a framed photo of Ralsei was necessary.




I felt really bad about kicking Jacques out to make room for Sasha, so I made it up to him. I'm still deciding whether I want to bring him back via amiibo or keep Ken. Raymond is a citizen of Darkner till the day he dies, so he's not an option.




A work-in-progress of my living room...




...and my bedroom.




 his glasses



 



Kapp'n sung the frog song!!! By far my favorite of his sea shanties, so glad it was brought back in this game.




My gyroid family is growing. And I said I'd throw them away. Yeah, right.




And finally...Darkner's basic terraforming is finished!!! Now onto my next task...moving everything . I'm so so happy with my terraforming though!


----------



## Seelie

I have no life outside of Animal Crossing Happy Home Paradise anymore??  This is fine. 





I didn't realize that pairing villagers as roommates meant that they spent all of their time together but _look at them _I have absolutely no regrets. 

Also started going back and fixing up some of my older designs, like Maple's, as well as amiiboing in NPCs!


----------



## Yanrima~

some HHP photos of the vacation houses for the villagers I’ve invited from my island.


----------



## Licorice

Happy birthday to my favorite dog


----------



## bestfriendsally

yesterday, i went to the roost :>






 actually, um.... do you do Ribena Blackcurrant? if you know what that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't drink coffee











	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2021






 this is one of those rare times i ever see lobo & fuschia together :0


----------



## AccfSally

Some pictures I did yesterday, while it was raining on my island.








Poppy's moving out today, Ione will be replacing her. Nintendo really should've let us have 15 villagers, not everyone is sharing their Switch with others.














Spoiler: HHP stuff



I gave Sally and Static a house together, it took me hours to put this together.










Marshal enjoying himself.


----------



## b100ming

bestfriendsally said:


> yesterday, i went to the roost :>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, um.... do you do Ribena Blackcurrant? if you know what that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't drink coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one of those rare times i ever see lobo & fuschia together :0


No fair! Brewster gives you special treatment?! Lol


----------



## bestfriendsally

b100ming said:


> No fair! Brewster gives you special treatment?! Lol



i wish! Lol
i used to drink Ribena Blackcurrant a few times in the past :>


----------



## vanivon

finished a hhp request that had me design a horror film setup


----------



## bestfriendsally

my first day of stretching... buttons-style :>









































despite how it looks, i was a little late on all of them ... i looked so awkward during it !


----------



## Mick

Has this camera angle always been in the game? I found it accidentally by moving the left stick to the left/right while using the photo app... It only happens when you have the camera at a certain height.  






Also, I played around with the handheld camera.


Spoiler: Bugs, really close. Warning, I guess?


----------



## Luella

Been awhile since I've posted on this site. Need to show off my new café, Caféfé.


----------



## Raz

The rainy weather made it look even better haha


----------



## ripley4O77

Gyroids were my number one request since New Horizons launched! I've been having a blast collecting them, and I made a short video of some Gyroids performing K.K. Metal in a live concert for my Villagers!

 [VIDEO]


----------



## Etown20

Look at them


----------



## Holla

Took new screenshots of my characters today since I’ve made a few changes to them with the 2.0 update. In case you didn’t already know my characters are based on the main 5 girls from Sailor Moon. They have more outfits than these but these are their main ones.

School Uniforms:




Sailor Outfits:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eh,maybe the return of visiting villager houses isn't such a good thing after all.....




Exploring the bamboo island.




Azalea's House of Green Furniture


----------



## dizzy bone

Forgot to pace myself in front of my coworkers when they threw a celebration party for me. AC imitates real life.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I was bored and the boredom paid off in spades






(30 tics, btw. for those wondering)
also, for some hhp things, lionel wanted lots of toilets, so I gave him _lots_ of toilets






ps, here is his house's promo shot. I think it captures his home rather well, if I do say so myself




drago seems content with his lucky new home (this is the image I used for the hhp promotional photo)




arcade promo shot that I actually really like, aesthetically speaking




my school. I'll probably go back to add a bit more once I get more stuff unlocked, but overall I'm pretty happy with it







mushroom theme croc. this yard was simple yet satisfyingly fun to design




this cub wanted pretentious, so I gave him _pretentious_




ok, but here's some actually _normal_ house designs for my early hhp playing










ps, I've hit the 10 homes milestone (slow progress, I know. I basically do 0-2 buildings a day. typically just 1)


----------



## Dormire

My island rep just flexing her dressing room area in her bedroom lol


----------



## Bon Bonne

I went all out with Shino's stage to jam for Japan... sadly very little of the effects were captured in this picture... oh well.


----------



## Queenno

Boots left the island, I decided to use only 4 tickets to see who I could find on mysteries islands, and... I found Boots on the FIRST island, come on Nintendo   




I Figured out those two woul be perfect roomates



I guess I was right!



Not sure who they are stalking... 



Zell taking a selfie in his new hotel room


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Was finally able to give Tom a better house on my island. I themed my remodel on all his old rooms and his accent wall matches his NL wallpaper. I was so devastated when I saw is NH house.






For reference this was his NH home they gave him and his NL house.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

love the new camera


----------



## bestfriendsally

this side definatly needs some lighting badly <.>


----------



## AccfSally

Ione will be here tomorrow.







Spoiler: HHP stuff



Made Poppy her vacation house, a day after she moved away.
(used her amiibo card, she didn't remember me. )











Sally and Static are at the beach together.







Made Dom's....house.







And Ike's


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## your local goomy

Yes! It's you! Sasha!




THE NPCS WAVE TO YOU WHEN YOU GO INTO HANDHELD MODE LOOK AT MY SWEET BOY




Whom I immediately ruined. Flick more like thick smh




Ken mentioning Flick, too. He can't get a break. First it's being bombarded by me, next it's getting made fun of by a chicken.




My old buddy is moving in tomorrow! Such a sweetie  ❤ 




【ＳＰＡＭＴＯＮ】




Miss Julia reading by the fountain.


----------



## Dormire

Loving the antique filter and it making my taisho era outfit look very good omg.


----------



## CylieDanny

I took a few  days. off from building, and had some visitors. I love this part of the update so much.

Esspecially since its some that haven't stoped by-









He was stuck)





I later found Marshal in the museum


----------



## Nunnafinga

I totally agree.....I never use an umbrella either.......maybe I'm a frog too?.............




_♬ What's new, pussycat? Woah, woah
What's new, pussycat? Woah, woah, woah

Pussycat, pussycat, I've got flowers
And lots of hours to spend with you
So go and powder your cute little pussycat nose

Pussycat, pussycat, I love you, yes, I do
You and your pussycat nose ♬



_
Sometimes ya gotta have a little Faith.


----------



## Dunquixote

I had fun with @Totoroki & @moo_nieu today .












The exercises were fun though I wasn’t very good at timing my movement well .


----------



## Crowsie

I'm having a crazy amount of fun with HHP.


----------



## Dunquixote

Will be making adjustments to the cafe as I unlock more and maybe to the house as well . The cafe is Cafe Leblanc from Persona 5 .


----------



## CinnamonCrab

went on a date with my partner tonight <3


----------



## Nooblord

Some more HHP homes. Well, tucker wanted an excavation site or something.










Shelly Ann’s is officially a franchise. Originally started as an outdoor restaurant in my town, now it’s a full blown indoor restaurant on a resort.




I named by cafe Cocohut. I think it’s adorable.




Who’s in the shower?


----------



## DragonLatios

Wow star falling all the time and star pieces from the rocks.        !

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2021

Oops I did not mean to post two times


----------



## tolisamarie

I’m in love with the Dark Magic Sanctum I created in my basement. These new items - Candles Wall, Magic Circle Floor, Candle Chandelier, Power Stone (crystal ball), Throne, Suspicious Cauldron, are all amazing!! And the interactions OMG! I’m obsessed.






I was worried the Magic circle rug would cover the light effect, but No!! It glows right through the rug!!



I have no words! Well played, Nintendo. Well. Played.


----------



## lizhin

that looks incredible!


----------



## mitfy

whoa that looks incredible!!! great job! :]


----------



## scaredlittlebug

Woah that looks awesome! 

I think i need another house...


----------



## Pig-Pen

That's daope, where did the throne and candles come from?


----------



## ivorystar

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## tolisamarie

Pig-Pen said:


> That's daope, where did the throne and candles come from?



The throne is from Nooks. The candle wall is from Sahara. The candle chandelier is from the HHP office.


----------



## Doilie

Wooooah!??? I didn’t know the floor glowed??? how do you get it to do that? I have the same in my house


----------



## NovariusHaze

That looks amazing! Good job!


----------



## tolisamarie

Doilie said:


> Wooooah!??? I didn’t know the floor glowed??? how do you get it to do that? I have the same in my house



Turn off the lights twice. I think it only works if you have the wall AND floor, but I haven't tried it with another wall.

EDIT: I tried it and the floor doesn't glow without the candles wall.


----------



## Doilie

Oh my gosh I’ll try it thank you ^^


----------



## justalittlemad

I haven't seen the magic circle floor yet!!!  Is that a DIY item or a purchased item?


----------



## moon_child

That’s so cool but it’s gonna be so hard trying to collect those items for sure…


----------



## tolisamarie

justalittlemad said:


> I haven't seen the magic circle floor yet!!!  Is that a DIY item or a purchased item?



It's a Sahara floor

	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2021



moon_child said:


> That’s so cool but it’s gonna be so hard trying to collect those items for sure…



The wall and floor are from Sahara. I got the Power Stone (crystal ball) from Katrina after paying for her "purification" services. It glows really bright when you "touch" it!!! 

The Candle Chandelier is from the Happy Home Paradise DLC (purchased with Poki), and the Suspicious Cauldron is a Glowing Moss DIY (a cloud of brightly colored smoke rises from it!!) And my Nook's had the throne for sale yesterday (800,000 bells - Yikes!!)

Everything else in the room is from before 2.0


----------



## moon_child

tolisamarie said:


> It's a Sahara floor
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> The wall and floor are from Sahara. I got the Power Stone (crystal ball) from Katrina after paying for her "purification" services. It glows really bright when you "touch" it!!!
> 
> The Candle Chandelier is from the Happy Home Paradise DLC (purchased with Poki), and the Suspicious Cauldron is a Glowing Moss DIY (a cloud of brightly colored smoke rises from it!!) And my Nook's had the throne for sale yesterday (800,000 bells - Yikes!!)
> 
> Everything else in the room is from before 2.0


I hope Saharah sells them soon on her RV on my island.


----------



## Lt.Savior

Diva is the manager of this Bohemian Chic Apparel Shop. Customers are very happy cause she always has the most quirky and artsy clothing and accessories a villager could wish for. Thanks to Diva everybody is in style and fashionable!


----------



## Sara?

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> View attachment 413177View attachment 413178View attachment 413179
> love the new camera



your town looks wonderful, you have a dream address i would love to visit your town .

anyways what i actually wanted to ask is, in your second photo, there is wheat grown, is that the crop fully grown or is it an object ?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Sara? said:


> your town looks wonderful, you have a dream address i would love to visit your town .
> 
> anyways what i actually wanted to ask is, in your second photo, there is wheat grown, is that the crop fully grown or is it an object ?


I don’t have one yet! It’s the sugar cane crop


----------



## Sara?

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I don’t have one yet! It’s the sugar cane crop



sugar cane! Thanks i need to plant more sugar cane now that i know at the beginning i though it was the wheat and my was broken or something haha. Already know where i will plant more


----------



## bestfriendsally

updated poppy's flower shop :3






*mayor_christin *sent me that greenhouse, just a bit ago, today ^^


----------



## Mick

For anyone with time to kill, I highly recommend exploring the museum with the new handheld camera. I lost track of time, lol.
But it was worth it! Look at this crab. It's one of my new favourite screenshots.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

merengue’s vacation home is my take on the bakery in Kiki’s delivery service


----------



## AccfSally

Ione moves in today.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2021






aka , my 3rd character for my 2nd island... if i decide to go with my okamiden map .... he's based off of dr redbeard who lives in yakushi village..a village for the ill... he supplies the medicine


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
2020















Cyd, Buck, Eugene, Apollo and Hornsby "wearing" the leaf masks I gave them!


----------



## HappyTails

Tutu is so CUTE! I am so glad I have her Amiibo card! 






	Post automatically merged: Nov 13, 2021



Nenya said:


> Moonraker Isle
> 2020
> View attachment 413449
> View attachment 413450
> View attachment 413451
> View attachment 413452
> View attachment 413453
> Cyd, Buck, Eugene, Apollo and Hornsby "wearing" the leaf masks I gave them!



Okay that is way too funny. They are wearing them the hip way. XD


----------



## Xane_MM

Mary, Gabi, and I, back in that "Gabi's House" set you may remember from TBT's 2020 fair. (I suppose if I get that DLC, I'd be able to give Gabi a proper place like this instead of it being Harv's house...)



Mr. Resetti will always be remembered as that scary mole that thought it was a good idea to rage at random kids for not saving their game... Wild World was where I _met_ him, and I didn't encounter him much in New Leaf so he's that angry mole. It's so weird; I'm so afraid of him but yet I placed him on my island here and have the poster of him yelling angrily in my house somewhere...


----------



## Yanrima~

Since I’ve unlocked the option to renovate villager’s houses after completing 30 vacation houses in HHP. Here’s a couple of villager house redo.

Before:





Spoiler: After








Before:





Spoiler: After


----------



## Dunquixote

Exterior is loosely based on Don’t Starve. May redo or add more to this later. Downstairs is inspired a little by DAI and is where Zipper relaxes. Upstairs is Zipper’s “hibernation” room & where he comes up with bunny day plans. Probably will change exterior since I am not very happy with it; couldn’t think of anything else to do though.


----------



## Nooblord

The last two HHP projects, also my 2 favorites.






I love this new filter and camera angle.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

_Hey Megan? You good? lol







_


----------



## Blueskyy

Finding the Nook family dynamic a bit odd…uncle…president…same thing!





	Post automatically merged: Nov 14, 2021

Such a kind, pure soul


----------



## Merielle

Caught this cute shot of Lily reading by the sea!





Also, some more homes I've done in HHP!  Starting off with the all-white room I did for Roscoe:





POV: you have come to hang out with Roscoe.





And I bribed Petri with chocolate so I could design a vacation home for her!  She strikes me as the type to keep working even on vacation, so I made sure she had somewhere to continue with her projects.





Lastly, here's the home I designed for Rhonda!  I really loved doing her request, and decided to go with a peaceful, early morning atmosphere.


----------



## th8827

I'm quite proud of how well this build turned out.





Here is the outside. I tried out using differently sized trees to add more nuance to the scenery.





The entrance to the Hotel, with a lion receptionist behind the counter.





to the left of the entryway is the dining hall. I feel like I should add more here, but I don't have the right furniture... yet.





A better view of the room. I used the Partition Walls and an Accent Wall to give the illusion of a balcony.


----------



## Lt.Savior

Rowan and Mallary are the hotspot of Lt.Saviors Paradise Vacation Island. Their café is where it all happens. Friendships, romances and the newest gossip. You can find it all here! Mallary is against gambling and Rowan doesn't like too much consumption of the alcoholic drinks. But for the most part, anything is allowed in their warm and cosy establishment.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady

Octavian’s bar


----------



## AccfSally

Ione is making herself at home.













Spoiler: Changing the homes of my current villagers, don't enter if you don't like spoilers



Tired my best to make sure they can move around in it, don't want them just standing in one spot.
I haven't done Genji and Ione's home yet and I didn't change much of Sylvana's.

Sally's house



Static's house, might go back on it.



Hazel's house



Francine's house might go back on hers.



Cally's house.



Claude's house, He was my starter lazy villager. So glad I can finally get rid of that dirt floor of his.



Marshal's house








Spoiler: HHP stuff (also spoilers ahead)



Both the Hospital and Shop are now open.









Finally got to 30 houses, the little party was really cute!




This morning I found Claude asleep at the shop.


----------



## Beanz

oh my gosh the first thing i thought was so morbid

liz! if you see this i didn’t @ you ‘cause i didn’t want to bother you


----------



## bestfriendsally

update of fukube, the gourd harvester who lives in kusa village, on my 2nd island which is gonna be based on the switch game, okami/the sequal, the ds game, okamiden :> *






he worries about things... a lot...


----------



## Sara?

Dunquixote said:


> Exterior is loosely based on Don’t Starve. May redo or add more to this later. Downstairs is inspired a little by DAI and is where Zipper relaxes. Upstairs is Zipper’s “hibernation” room & where he comes up with bunny day plans. Probably will change exterior since I am not very happy with it; couldn’t think of anything else to do though.
> 
> View attachment 413569
> 
> View attachment 413570
> 
> View attachment 413571



Wait, we also have the option to make a downstairs room?


----------



## Nunnafinga

What would an island vacation be without a little hula dancing?







Lyman and I took turns pretending to look baked.




A diaper?Uh,I don't think I'd spend 400 bells on this but if I ever feel the need to have it I'll just get one from Joey.







What could possibly be more sophisticational than "buttquack"?It's the best catchphrase in the history of catchphrases.


----------



## Dunquixote

Sara? said:


> Wait, we also have the option to make a downstairs room?



There is only upstairs and main room that we can decorate; or at least that I’ve unlocked so far. When i said downstairs, I meant the main floor. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Back in August, this big guy went YEET right into my hands!













They're snackin' on them poor anchovies... Guys just school into BIG Wishiwashi and fight back!




Then in October, it was a pinch for a pinch.










My precious girl nodded off on the beach  




And here are my boys being silly.




Tucker and one of his bug friends decided to join in on the fun!




It's Shino!!  look at those adorable fangs!




I want.......to become one of them. JOIN US, JOIN US


----------



## your local goomy

I love sharing a name with a villager 



Spoiler: HHP Spoilers











Gave Maddie her streaming studio! I could totally see her doing fashion hauls and makeup tutorials, lol.


----------



## TaylaJade

Not sure if anyone else has discovered this or posted this… but when you invite villagers that used to live on your island to the roost via amiibo, they remember you!!! Baby Sherb had me in tears this morning


----------



## bestfriendsally

TaylaJade said:


> Not sure if anyone else has discovered this or posted this… but when you invite villages that used to live on your island to the roost via amiibo, they remember you!!! Baby Sherb had me in tears this morning
> 
> View attachment 413863
> View attachment 413864



awww!!!! really?  i'll have to try that 

i don't have biff, bubbles, julian.... or mira's* *amiibo yet, though, so i can't invite them..

i have all my other past villager's amiibo's, though :3


----------



## Yanrima~

I’ve been trying out the isometric camera view! 











Spoiler: Villager house renovations






I like how Marshal’s house turned out after making a few fixes to the interior design! ☺



I’ve attempted to make Roald’s house to look like his house in the previous games. But with a new twist!


----------



## bestfriendsally

my first job... eloise's relaxing reading room :3















i thought about it as i went along... i think it came out quite well :3   she seems quite happy with it ^^


----------



## HappyTails

Lol Cherry's facial expression tho


----------



## Dunquixote

I love these castle walls and towers way too much .

Jack’s home is finished. Main floor is where his more suspicious activities are done and upstairs is where he chills . I may edit this later.


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## AccfSally

I'm so happy to have the Torii gate now.
Cally was the first to get close to them, so I snap a picture of her underneath it.






More Ione cuteness.


----------



## Blueskyy

Maybe don’t lead into the conversation with that, buddy.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,some more virtual vegetables.




In the future........we will all be eating pastel colored food that looks like aromatherapy candles.




Foop and his pal Raymond.


----------



## bestfriendsally

look how pretty this note card is


----------



## bestfriendsally

she called me a promising designer! :0






well... not to toot my own horn....*did i just say that? :0 * but the houses i designed do look pretty good... :>

i'm not too sure about cleo & snooty's houses, though... it's a bathroom & a swimming pool... i guess they look good, too :>






& i changed my outfit :3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2021





so pretty!!


*i never knew it pans up when you sit on that :0 *


----------



## Moritz

Its not the best area in the world 
But for the early days of my island (its existed for about 3 weeks) I'm quite happy with how it's going!


----------



## Dormire

just redid my campsite, will add mums (green yello and white + weeds) to liven it up soon
 turned my old campsite location into shino's shrine  its where i cycle vilagers with shino's help


----------



## Rosch

So... I took this picture of Punchy when he visited my house.





But it reminded me of this meme...





So I made this.


----------



## bestfriendsally

so says the otter who steps out of the office to walk around later in the month...


----------



## Corvusrene

This island is full of benches and this is where you choose to sit....


----------



## bestfriendsally

Corvusrene said:


> This island is full of benches and this is where you choose to sit....



''you!  go sit somewhere else, please?! ''  

*who is that?... i don't recognize them from the back*


----------



## Corvusrene

bestfriendsally said:


> ''you!  go sit somewhere else, please?! ''
> 
> *who is that?... i don't recognize them from the back*


It's Avery. him and Daisy are always the ones who sit in the most inconvenient places >_<;


----------



## bestfriendsally

Corvusrene said:


> It's Avery. him and Daisy are always the ones who sit in the most inconvenient places >_<;



ah, i see :>



yeah, i had that happen once to me with blanche...
i was trying to sort out moonwell libary & she just sat down on the sofa & wouldn't get up for the longest time... until i just gave up... & what does she do then? she gets up >_<;


----------



## AccfSally

Corvusrene said:


> This island is full of benches and this is where you choose to sit....



It's because of the water that is behind the shop, my villagers do this too but with the Museum.


----------



## Dormire

ya gal's got functional custom windo~oos~ functional windowss that aren't vanilla windoos awwriiight

PSA: *YOU CAN MAKE WINDOW PATERNS FUNCTION BY USING GLOW IN THE DARK STICKERS*


----------



## your local goomy

I LOVE AZALEA SO MUCH















Srsly I need this girl when someone moves out   

Bonus


----------



## allainah

Melba's fairy tale home! I didn't spend much time on it, but I thought the outside was still cute.


----------



## bestfriendsally

um... pecan? what are you looking at?!


----------



## Midoriya

Me hanging out with Mina Ashido and Tenya Iida!


----------



## Yanrima~

Some more isometric view pictures, this time it’s the island entrance. 








Spoiler: More villager house remodels






Here’s a house remodel of Raymond’s house, I tried to go for the retro office theme for his house.



I gave Lolly’s house some extra dimension with a pillar, a counter, and some wooden deck rugs.


----------



## CylieDanny

I rarely find villagers in the museum, but I spotted Lopez,

It would be so cool to have an aquarium like this in real life.


----------



## JulianSG16

2 am is for the boys. Real sit down and jam hours.


----------



## OiGuessWho

I didn't call my island 'The Isle of Ancients' in french for nothing, my island has two big ruins as set pieces that I've recently used the new 2.0 items to update. Here's the Open-air Cathedral! A former building that's lost it's roof, but has been retrofitted to be still usable.



The Cathedral's bell tower is still intact, and still usable! I LOVE the Nuptial Bell.



And there's also the Castle Ruins! This place looks amazing now with the castle walls. It's a little lopsided, with the top part being further right than the bottom, but that actually adds to the ruined look and makes it look dynamic as you walk past it.



I'd love to see what you think of these projects!


----------



## EmmaFrost

Sasha being adorable and eating a donut on top of the bags outside Nooks  he’s my favorite part of the 2.0 update


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ummmm...no,actually.I just found these clothes and this clipboard laying on the beach and I,uh...picked them up and will be returning them to the office.Yes,that's it......geez,what a weirdo........




♬_ I happen to like cats
The ones with the blue eyes, even the green eyes, yeah
I happen to like cats
Give me a feline over a canine
They've got nine lives
Who needs a spouse, when you've got pussycats all over the house ♬






_
I wasn't sure what to expect from Zoe but she looks much better in-game than in photos and that catchphrase is fantastic.


----------



## Mick

^ That's funny! Zoe was one of the villagers who I considered inviting too. She showed up in my campsite not long ago:





I ended up not inviting her though. I already have two normals and wasn't willing to sit through the resetting game until she picked the one that I was willing to let go. 

Also here is Soleil with some decent advice. I got as far away from that as I could.


----------



## Ellie_Beeheart

My first photoshoot


----------



## Red Dust

You sure are an octopus fella, sir!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I transformed my generic looking school into a Magic Academy. Not normally my aesthetic but I thought it turned out pretty cool!




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CylieDanny

I decided to try out that new camera feature, and I love it. Esspecially stalking this butterfly to take photos of it up close ♡



Im a huge insect lover, I'm hoping to upgrade into Entomology, so I loved taking photos of the insects on the island. I mean, look at how cute this Mantis is. I got so close to it.



Then i headed to the museum too take pictures of my favorite little fish



looking at the camera and everything. He's just so adorable ♡
-


Now come on down and meet some friends of mine ♡


----------



## Sara?

DarkDesertFox said:


> I transformed my generic looking school into a Magic Academy. Not normally my aesthetic but I thought it turned out pretty cool!
> View attachment 415201


Super cool, really love it ! I cant wait to get those magical spooky pots  .

PSA: i cant stop watching your school!! I adore it, plus you made the effects mach their color so well, real nice! I wanted to once i unlocked more items make it into a kindergarten since i feel it would fit most villagers but now im tonrn hahah, so many possibilities. I have a med. university class


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's a top view of my carnival area with some of the new items.This carnival also features a roaming polar bear who whacks people over their heads with a bug net.




I had a visitor yesterday.


----------



## Dunquixote

I redesigned one of my residents’ house. Before we were given the option to decorate them, I thought I would try to stick to their personality and preferences as much as possible, but I couldn’t resist doing more because of the villager’s name .


----------



## Rosch

Best pic I've ever taken.


----------



## TaylaJade

there’s no heterosexual explanation for this…. (for context, wolfgang and chief are canonically “married” on my island… so is marshal trying to be a home wrecker??)


----------



## dragonair

Really loving the first person camera feature!!


----------



## bestfriendsally

*she's got a yellow do-rag & glasses on... but i forgot to press x to show it on her...* *i think she looks best without them, though :> *


poppy's flower shop - Poppy Petals Florist - owner/helper name: Emmi... b-day:whenever i make her


----------



## bestfriendsally

emilia - owner/helper of the Riverside Clothing boutique   ... with marshal & rudy :>... b-day: whenever i make her


emmi & emilia are sisters :>   emmi seems a tad younger then emilia


----------



## piske

A beach house for Christmas sounds lovely to me... (_potential HHP spoiler_) 



Spoiler


----------



## CylieDanny

The Gemella resident's camping trip

...I think I might like rabbits lol...


----------



## VanitasFan26

I finally reached a milestone so far in Happy Home Paradise. I made 70 homes. I am almost close to hitting 100. This DLC is amazing!:


----------



## Yanrima~

I love the Ruined pillar recipe so much so I redo my park.






Julian apparently moved in. (after I failed at finding Ione in my villager search.)





Spoiler: Last villager house redo for now









with the wall accent now possible, I made a throne room for Knox!


----------



## bestfriendsally

clam chowder


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## DarkDesertFox

Awkward first date...




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bestfriendsally

''um... blanche?''


----------



## VanitasFan26

bestfriendsally said:


> ''um... blanche? ''


Aw she kissed you!


----------



## bestfriendsally

RoxasFan20 said:


> Aw she kissed you!



*it sure looks like that   *




''i know we haven't seen each other for a long while, since you moved off the island, but''


*that screenshot was unintentional  *


----------



## VanitasFan26

bestfriendsally said:


> ''i know we haven't seen each other for a long while, since you moved off the island, but''
> 
> 
> *that screenshot was unintentional  *


Haha I guess villagers don't understand personal space so well.


----------



## bestfriendsally

RoxasFan20 said:


> Haha I guess villagers don't understand personal space so well.



yeah  
someone needs to teach them about that...


----------



## bestfriendsally

whoa! :0


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My Thanksgiving feast with my villagers was... filling.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sara?

DarkDesertFox said:


> My Thanksgiving feast with my villagers was... filling.
> 
> View attachment 415913



lol until you zoomed in i had not seen Franklin . Thats what he gets for repeating the event without adding changes


----------



## HappyTails

Coffee date with Gracie and Labelle. Hey, where's MY coffee?


----------



## Darkesque_

Spoiler: A Perfect Snowy Day To Ice Skate!







If you think I'm missing anything or can adjust anything, please tell me >.<


----------



## ams

I missed this little guy


----------



## Anj2k6

I spent so long on this project that I would love if someone visited it


----------



## Hanif1807

My brand new campsite


----------



## Imbri

Did my first home villager redesign. Snake was up, because I wasn't crazy about his default home.



Redid the exterior to fit in with the island look, but still tried to keep some of his vibe.






I kept the bonsai shelf and pot (changed the color on that), but everything else is new. Now he has a place to sit, work out (jocks), and sleep. I'm pretty happy with it and am going to tackle Dobie next.


----------



## Hirisa

This Nook's Inc leotard is everything to me as a lover of tacky outfits!


----------



## J087

Let's play together.


----------



## Yanrima~

I love the bistro tables and medieval building sides so I replace most simple panels and iron garden tables with the new items! ☺


----------



## allainah

coffee date w/ my best friendz <3









Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Absentia

Today I finished my kitchen!!!


----------



## th8827

He does not suspect a thing.


----------



## SugarMage

Finding out you can put Gyroids in stuff is one of my fave 2.0 discoveries... The Wallopoid is baby


----------



## Nunnafinga

*That New Villager Smell*
---------------------------------






What's up with the book and big round Sally Jessy Raphael glasses??I thought I was getting a peppy deer not a normal deer.




Shino's house could use some more furnishings but that will come in time.




My retro villagers are fishing buddies.I had Ace for many years in my original AC Gamecube town and now he's back.I was hoping that Nintendo would bring back Huggy,AC's only peppy koala but Faith is a good alternative especially since she's now an ucherly villager.




Ione could be Filbert's squirrel sister.They both have space themed house interiors.






I'm not sure what you're talking about......can't...take ...eyes off of.....brightly colored...........anteater...............


----------



## Sara?

So i finally got to the point where i am able to expand my cafe and add the gallery, at first I was going to make your regular art exposition, but once i was done i was like " but we got that in Cala already, its boring to repeat" so although it might look simple as per right now, I made a coffee museum , I will most likely edit it later on as i unlock more items, but for the moment i like the relaxing vibes it gives and love how good it goes with the coffee underneath hehe, i think of it like the evolution of coffee o a shrine for coffee lovers.



Spoiler: Art Gallery HHP





















​


​


----------



## Bizhiins

Okay so Stinky was eyeing this suspenders outfit in Able Sister’s so I bought it and gifted it to him! But he tried it in right there and.. uh.. can someone tell me _why _it changed into a skirt? Gotta say I really love it but I wasn’t expecting it. Was it because I bought it first?


----------



## boring

mayhaps..... they are lovers


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bizhiins said:


> Okay so Stinky was eyeing this suspenders outfit in Able Sister’s so I bought it and gifted it to him! But he tried it in right there and.. uh.. can someone tell me _why _it changed into a skirt? Gotta say I really love it but I wasn’t expecting it. Was it because I bought it first?
> 
> View attachment 416499View attachment 416500







I gave Spork some denim overalls a while back and the same thing happened.I thought those type of outfits turned into skirts/dresses for female villagers only.I think the reason clothing like the suspender outfit and denim overalls change for male villagers is because they are classified as dresses in the game.I looked these outfits up on my favorite AC catalog website,Nook Plaza and they are indeed displayed with the dresses.It looks like most or all one-piece outfits are classified as dresses.


----------



## Absentia




----------



## Mick

I unlocked the villager house remodel thing yesterday and the first one to get taken care of was Aurora's old starter home. I tried to re-use at least some of her old stuff, and am really pleased with this result!





⬇ ​


----------



## AccfSally

Sally at the Cafe.


----------



## your local goomy

*HELP. ME.*


----------



## Bizhiins

Nunnafinga said:


> I gave Spork some denim overalls a while back and the same thing happened.I thought those type of outfits turned into skirts/dresses for female villagers only.I think the reason clothing like the suspender outfit and denim overalls change for male villagers is because they are classified as dresses in the game.I looked these outfits up on my favorite AC catalog website,Nook Plaza and they are indeed displayed with the dresses.It looks like most or all one-piece outfits are classified as dresses.



Okay that makes sense. I was just really surprised when it happened, but it’s my favorite outfit for stinky now 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 30, 2021


Okay so today I visited Katt in her home. She has a drum set in there. I touched it, and she said to me “I have zero talent for this drum set!” And complained that she just can’t dedicate herself to learning.








So I play it for a little bit then walk away. Guess what - she walks up to the drum set and _starts playing like a maniac_. This is by far my favorite moment in the game so far. Katt stop being so modest - where did you get these skills?





Your browser is not able to display this video.












*Update: *SHE IS SINGING NOW





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Altarium

I recently unlocked the ability to remodel villager houses and I've not done anything else since. Here are some of my favorites!

Skye (before and after)


Spoiler: Skye's interior










Ione (before and after)


Spoiler: Ione's interior










Julian (before and after)


Spoiler: Julian's interior










 I wanted to keep their essence while giving their homes a little bit more personality, especially for poor Skye who was stuck in her ugly starter house.


----------



## ellienoise

I'm sorry but look at them. Just look at them. I would die for them.


----------



## Mestear

They look like amazing friends :')


----------



## your local goomy

Spoiler: Some more bad vacation homes







Bertha and her basket room


Queenie's black and white room


Mallary's hot spring


Lionel's...giant bathroom


Jambette's makeup school. If you can't tell, I like choosing the more obscure and unpopular villagers.






I literally just turned the school into one of the classrooms from my college because had no good ideas.




Classic Raymond and his...strange outfit choices.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I like the green holly berries as much as the red flowers.




Things are getting sloppy again.




Hey....who left this microscope randomly on the floor?




I think Sasha and I are gonna get along really well.


----------



## Yanrima~

A Living room update (elegant set is my favorite furniture set) :



And more pictures of the ruins park :


----------



## ellienoise

I just finished my museum and Paolo came for a stroll! He is so cute, he looks like bubblegum <3


----------



## boring

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466444983804866562 rocks
It took me three hours of straight work JUST to get the rocks in the right place, then I had to put designs and flowers and trees down to make it look good. The turn out? Amazing. The effort? Soul crushing. I do not recommend making a rock garden ever again to anyone ever.


----------



## boring

The way this was an autofilled plot :stares:


----------



## HappyTails

That moment when you inadvertently snap the picture at just the right time.






Her eyes look like this so this isn't the 'droopy eyes' she was blinking right when I snapped the picture. XD


----------



## HappyTails

I started my island design last night and did a bit more today, including moving Fauna to her permanent spot. Once her house is settled tomorrow, I will work on her yard. I'm only doing a little bit everyday to prevent burnout.


----------



## your local goomy

I'm on a dinner date what do I say he's so cute and I'm so nervous













In conclusion, I should not be allowed to own the Flick amiibo. Yes, he's wearing a ribbon since I didn't have any masculine head accessories. And yes, he brought his mole cricket model.


----------



## Mick

I am the prettiest pearl.
Thanks for the music box thingy @Pyoopi


----------



## AccfSally

Claude woke up early this morning to fix himself some lunch.





I started working on my kitchen today.




The island's holiday picture for this year.






Spoiler: Holiday photo from last year



Rip Poppy.


----------



## Mestear

I'm a huge fam of new furniture. 



And that is simply adorable )


----------



## Berrymia

I wanted to share what I’ve been working on on my second island  it’s still a big WIP but I’m liking it so far! I’m going for ruincore meets celestial-fairy lol


----------



## your local goomy

Caroline enjoying a donut and watching the nighttime waves  ❤


----------



## Wolfie

When you give your villagers too many random gifts


----------



## bestfriendsally

why on earth is that so cute?! :0






 the way she says 'huh?' ^^


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
July 21, 2020



Very true, Patty! Many of us love this fantasy!


----------



## HappyTails

Did a bit more work on Fauna's yard. I was thinking about scrapping this entire project but this turned out way better than I thought.


----------



## Sid

AccfSally said:


> Claude woke up early this morning to fix himself some lunch.
> 
> View attachment 417143
> 
> I started working on my kitchen today.
> View attachment 417136
> 
> The island's holiday picture for this year.
> 
> View attachment 417141
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Holiday photo from last year
> 
> 
> 
> Rip Poppy.
> View attachment 417142



how do you do the holiday pic ?


----------



## AccfSally

Claude's birthday was yesterday.





So glad that bus stop was added back into the game.
Before I just used simple panels, a stall, and the public bench or the lecture-hall bench.








Marshal was the first to visit my newly decorated house today.














Doing stretches at 4 am.





Hazel being adorable.







Sid said:


> how do you do the holiday pic ?



I was at Harvey's island.


----------



## Absentia




----------



## Wolfie

I made a home for Isabelle because she needs a break and because I love her so much  also I came up with the name lol.


----------



## Sara?

Mick said:


> I am the prettiest pearl.
> Thanks for the music box thingy @Pyoopi
> 
> View attachment 417129
> View attachment 417130


Wow didn’t know that was possible, hilarious !

	Post automatically merged: Dec 5, 2021



Berrymia said:


> I wanted to share what I’ve been working on on my second island  it’s still a big WIP but I’m liking it so far! I’m going for ruincore meets celestial-fairy lol View attachment 417349View attachment 417347View attachment 417348



in looove !!!!


----------



## Mick

Today is Carrie's birthday! She loved my shirt so much that she immediately gifted me a different one to wear.







Sara? said:


> Wow didn’t know that was possible, hilarious !



I had to glitch into it for the picture, so it was only_ kinda_ possible. Then had to have my second character take the picture. A bit too much effort for a single dumb screenshot, honestly.


----------



## Moonlight.

managed to redesign lolly's interior, i'm not amazing at decorating but imo it looks way better than the shack she had before lol

before and after


----------



## allainah

sherb watching T.V over at Frett's place


----------



## Absentia




----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## DaisyFan

Peaches' birthday was last week. So, I gave her a peach as a present.


----------



## Bizhiins

It’s Kyle’s birthday today!
Katt also came to visit, and so my two favorite villagers were at the party.
I loved Katt’s party outfit haha


----------



## Misha

Bizhiins said:


> It’s Kyle’s birthday today!
> Katt also came to visit, and so my two favorite villagers were at the party.
> I loved Katt’s party outfit haha
> 
> View attachment 417790


Omg, Katt looks amazing in that. Those glasses <3


----------



## mnk907

Hadn't done any HHP stuff in awhile, but today I did a couple. Both were past residents of my island, so it was nice to see them again.

Friga wanted a theater.



I'm pleased with how it turned out, even if the concession stand in the front is kinda crunched in there. Some of KK's album covers make for decent fake movie posters.

And Alfonso wanted... a castle in the sky with cakes...



Uh, well there you go, buddy. Also this made me realize there should've been hanging star lamps.


----------



## Mestear

Ok, Raddle, Ok


----------



## AccfSally

I recently re-modeled Genji's and Sylvana's houses again.








Getting the island ready for Toy Day, everyone has one on their door.
(the house is Sally's)





------







Spoiler: Just some random pics of my villagers, because they're too cute.


----------



## Sara?

AccfSally said:


> I recently re-modeled Genji's and Sylvana's houses again.
> 
> View attachment 417854
> View attachment 417855
> 
> Getting the island ready for Toy Day, everyone has one on their door.
> (the house is Sally's)
> 
> View attachment 417856
> 
> ------
> View attachment 417862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just some random pics of my villagers, because they're too cute.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 417857View attachment 417858View attachment 417859View attachment 417860View attachment 417861


 Wait gyroids can be in the bathtub!?


----------



## mnk907

Sara? said:


> Wait gyroids can be in the bathtub!?


When you put gyroids on the wall, they can end up overlapping/merging into other furniture put up against the same wall.


----------



## CylieDanny

Mmm Pancakes~



I really couldn't help myself after seeing you could make pancakes.

No spoilers if you get the refrence

(I love how appalled Marshal looks, towards that pancake lol
---


----------



## th8827

Go KK Rider! is playing in the background.


----------



## CylieDanny

Im addicted to the diving right now. I actually wanted to be a diver, but I can't because of medical conditions. 

But I found some cool creatures! I love these esspecially 


I think I've heard of them. But they look stunning





Some cute crabs 



Pure ocean beauty.



I love sea cucumbers and slugs! They're like my favorite. I have three in my house, because Im too lazy to make a bathroom.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Taking down a whole area and building it up from scratch....wow I forgot how *tedious, wearing and downright annoying* that can be. Running around constantly to craft, place furniture, dig up trees, terraforming and UGH.......but was it worth it? I will let the pics speak for themselves. This was me working on my farm all day, plus tweaking a few other areas.



Spoiler: Before the 2.0 update, when Wendy used to live on Magicant















The look of happiness as I tear down the entire area from morning to late evening. I had no idea what the farm was even going to look like and had no clue where to put anything, so this is when I started to feel overwhelmed.

Here are some areas before the update.



What will be Shino's future home/front yard.




Totoro Garden then





Spoiler: After the 2.0 update, when Shino moved in and work on the farm really began









This is where Totoro Garden used to be. Now it's a Zen pond for ducks.







Totoro Garden now, and Shino's new home~ the Totoros I drew myself 










The first step was to relocate the orchard and flower garden to the farm area.







Then the next step was to plant and water all the crops  some bunnies decided to visit as well, hoping or should I say "hopping" for tasty carrots!




Every farm needs a moo moo cow for fresh, delicious moo moo milk~




Taking a well deserved break, snoozing on the watermelon patch~ dedicated to Wendy the fruit-loving sheep.







Overall really happy with how Magicant Farm turned out. It's Animal Crossing meets Stardew Valley, and the 2.0 update made this wish come true ☺  yes, yes it was worth the many long hours this took.


----------



## your local goomy

Spoiler: More HHP Incompetence
























Two purple birds and a lion doing some nighttime dancing. I wish I could be as chill as them.


----------



## CylieDanny

LittleMissPanda said:


> Taking down a whole area and building it up from scratch....wow I forgot how *tedious, wearing and downright annoying* that can be. Running around constantly to craft, place furniture, dig up trees, terraforming and UGH.......but was it worth it? I will let the pics speak for themselves. This was me working on my farm all day, plus tweaking a few other areas.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before the 2.0 update, when Wendy used to live on Magicant
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 418110
> View attachment 418107
> View attachment 418108
> View attachment 418112
> The look of happiness as I tear down the entire area from morning to late evening. I had no idea what the farm was even going to look like and had no clue where to put anything, so this is when I started to feel overwhelmed.
> 
> Here are some areas before the update.
> View attachment 418114
> What will be Shino's future home/front yard.
> 
> View attachment 418117
> Totoro Garden then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After the 2.0 update, when Shino moved in and work on the farm really began
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 418118
> View attachment 418119
> This is where Totoro Garden used to be. Now it's a Zen pond for ducks.
> 
> View attachment 418120
> View attachment 418121
> Totoro Garden now, and Shino's new home~ the Totoros I drew myself
> 
> View attachment 418124
> View attachment 418122
> View attachment 418136
> The first step was to relocate the orchard and flower garden to the farm area.
> 
> View attachment 418127
> View attachment 418129
> Then the next step was to plant and water all the crops  some bunnies decided to visit as well, hoping or should I say "hopping" for tasty carrots!
> 
> View attachment 418131
> Every farm needs a moo moo cow for fresh, delicious moo moo milk~
> 
> View attachment 418132
> Taking a well deserved break, snoozing on the watermelon patch~ dedicated to Wendy the fruit-loving sheep.
> 
> View attachment 418133
> View attachment 418135
> Overall really happy with how Magicant Farm turned out. It's Animal Crossing meets Stardew Valley, and the 2.0 update made this wish come true ☺  yes, yes it was worth the many long hours this took.


Ah, i wish I could visit, and see! it looks so nice!


----------



## AccfSally

She picked the wrong time to do this.


----------



## Iris_T

Just Sasha being a cutie at the beach


----------



## bestfriendsally

i haven't seen him since WW


----------



## bestfriendsally

''actually, um... do you have hot chocolate? ... cause it's snowing outside & it's freezing out there! ''


----------



## AccfSally

Recently added the space soundscape in Ione's room.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Pennifer

There have been some strange goings on at the beach on BellFlower


----------



## Nunnafinga

Joey expresses sclera-expanding enthusiasm for his home island.






Oh,sure...we players can't put anything in the plaza but the villagers are allowed to build a friggin' bonfire there.So what's next?Are the villagers gonna have some crazy Burning Man festival in the plaza?




Here's Dr.Sasha on the way to his next appointment.Either that or he's trying to tune in to that O'Hare vibe.




Earless bunny alert.


----------



## bestfriendsally

of course :> i'm wearing my reindeer outfit... it's nice & cosy ^^

	Post automatically merged: Dec 10, 2021






bamboooo!!! :0


----------



## HappyTails

More decorating pictures
Nook's Cranny (upgrading tomorrow so it will definitely look better. I'm planning on adding some roses to the cliffs behind it. 






Area next to Nook's Cranny is my cliffside fishing spot, going to be adding flowers and more bushes to this area.






And Chief's yard


----------



## AccfSally

.........What.


----------



## shells

had so much fun decorating Alis Happy home paradise !! Probably one of my favorites.


----------



## grease

shells said:


> View attachment 418383
> had so much fun decorating Alis Happy home paradise !! Probably one of my favorites.


It looks adorable!! Do you mind if I use a similar idea? I won't do it item for item just the general idea


----------



## shells

grease said:


> It looks adorable!! Do you mind if I use a similar idea? I won't do it item for item just the general idea


Go for it! If you need the codes for anything feel free to message me


----------



## grease

shells said:


> Go for it! If you need the codes for anything feel free to message me


Thank you so much!! Will do if I need it ❤


----------



## CylieDanny

The new island patrol. just imagining them shouting this at intruders, oh no


----------



## Yanrima~

Snow falls once again in Royale-3. I thought the island look amazing in winter!


----------



## bestfriendsally

the snow has set!!!  






it's been so long since i've seen & heard the crunch of the snow under my feet


----------



## bestfriendsally

k.k?!  aren't you cold?!   

maple, sally?  what do you think about this?


maple : absolutly... he must be freezing

sally: yeah, is he crazy? at least have a scarf on or something...

*that's probably what they are thinking*


----------



## AccfSally

Keeping themselves warm on this first day of snow.


----------



## shells

Loving the way my paths are with the new winter snow !

With Gayle gathering some wood, and Raymond in his lesbian sweater listening to KK.


----------



## th8827

Is it weird that I keep gifting him dresses?


----------



## ams

look at these handsome fellas


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Empty space = endless possibilities. My body is veggie 




I transformed the empty space into a western-meets-zen pond. I can catch fish such as carp and koi!




Added some hardwood trees and a little gyroid garden. I also expanded the country fence and relocated a few things such as the fertilizer and wooden storage box.







Tipper the moo moo cow has a very snowy bunny front yard.







I customized the lattice fence into white. It looks much nicer!




Ken is impressed by the lovely pine tree!




Some somber areas around the island.










Little to no changes have been done to this area since I first unlocked the ability to terraform. I'm very fond of it. It would not be Magicant without pink shells, but having no specific theme allows my island to be a healthy blend of everything I like.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I bought a truck.I have no idea what I'll do with it but it looks pretty cool.




A dramatic interpretive dance or just a normal workout?At least they didn't get their ears all tangled up.




Here comes the Octo Express.It's Cephalobot's first day on the island and he's jumpin' in tentacles first.....all eight of 'em.




She does have eyes.


----------



## your local goomy

The newest resident of Darkner is...my clone. I had to have her as soon as I decided to make her vacation home on HHP.




My villagers REALLY like to fish in this decorative pond by my island's entrance. Especially Sasha for some reason.




That's not comforting.




Warm and cozy? Whatever you say, buddy.




Earless rabbit alert! Well, at least he can't hear Maddie's blabbering as much.




Queenie is living her best life out here.




Rexloise? Elorex? Whatever it is, I'd ship it.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

One thing I really enjoy about playing the DLC is checking out the beach to see what everyone is up to. I'm so addicted that I will check every time I come back from building a vacation home because I know there will be different animals there from the last time. ☺


----------



## bestfriendsally

''actually, can i have some hot chocolate, please? ''









 with milk in it ^^


----------



## Nunnafinga

When Joey puts on his Official Cooking Hat he can whip up anything that can be imagined......even a cherry smoothie in a frying pan.






I've noticed that some of my villagers bring a book when they come to visit because they already know they're gonna get bored.




Rodney"The Teal Wonder" with a Rodney-sized dinosaur.


----------



## Harebells

Starting to think Cole is fed up of the paparazzi ...


----------



## bestfriendsally

look at that pretty view with the tree!   *it's been a long time since the last video i took... *





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oh,sure....I give Cephalobot a nice,new emblem blazer and then he shows up the next day looking like some devious cat burglar or a random crew member of Steve Zissou's _Belafonte_.




I will not argue about that assessment.




Sick rabbit yesterday...........




......brand new bunnyman today.


----------



## bestfriendsally

my completed 2nd farm... the pumpkin farm is next to it :>

i added tomatos today that i got from a kapp'n tomato island :>


----------



## SugarMage

Redoing my island means a new living room!



Though I also had to temporarily remove my little reading area for my christmas tree heehee


----------



## your local goomy

My December gyroid collection dancing to K.K. Metal! I don't have too many since I just started collecting them, but I'm already addicted, lol.


----------



## Moonlight.

I LOVE HER, LOOK AT HER LITTLE BOW OMG


----------



## AccfSally

It's just a light switch.


----------



## gaylittlekat

They were matching  I just thought you guys would appreciate it lol.


----------



## Roxxy

I don’t think Erik is very good at compliments 

Finally attempting to make my Island a little bit more festive. Still a wip but better than nothing


----------



## your local goomy

Another video of mine, this time Jacques singing to K.K. Technopop! I miss the my old island and him as a villager...maybe I'll scan his amiibo card.


----------



## Sara?

gaylittlekat said:


> They were matching  I just thought you guys would appreciate it lol.View attachment 419916



OMG, its the first time i realize that Raymond has one eye brown and one green... ups, lol! In my defense i have never been part of the train hype but now i really do like him, just for this fact !


----------



## AccfSally

It took me hours to get this house done and THEY BOTH want to sit their little butts on the floor!


----------



## CylieDanny

You picked a great time to come over Sherb. All I wanted was my medicine



I look possessed,


----------



## Licorice

Cesar finally came to my house for the first time.




I swear I’m not obsessed with you. That’s not your image on the wall.


----------



## your local goomy

I finally moved my Museum to where it needs to be, so I decided to try out a starry variant of "The Path" to add to the sort of dreamy/dark atmosphere I want my island to have. I've never tried pathing before so I'm not too sure if I'll keep going with it. My representative looks a little concerned lol.


----------



## Kalle

Roxxy said:


> I don’t think Erik is very good at compliments



I love Erik, but I don't think he's good at processing anything. lol He once argued with Bob—yes, BOB—that the Earth is flat and Bob corrected him.


----------



## bestfriendsally

Kalle said:


> I love Erik, but I don't think he's good at processing anything. lol He once argued with Bob—yes, BOB—that the Earth is flat and Bob corrected him.



i love erik too ^^  i'm trying to get jakey to move out, so i can go find him  *i have jakey's amiibo after all :> *


----------



## Nunnafinga

Another Roost franchise opens its doors.




Annalise gave me her photo instead of fruit when she came to visit.




The first traffic jam on one of my islands.




The aurora borealis returns.


----------



## SugarMage

When you run out of glowing moss halfway into renovating your kitchen T.T


----------



## AccfSally

Cuties hanging together, I bought Sasha's amiibo card (His real card and not a fake one) a few weeks ago and made him Claude's roommate.
I'm still shocked about how cheap the card was.


----------



## HappyTails

When the obsession becomes too much










I even have video





Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## dizzy bone

Biiiiiig lake


----------



## Mr.Fox420

My little ramen and sushi shop I made for Zucker on my island.


----------



## Yanrima~

aurora borealis happened on my island. It looked pretty.

Slight upgrade with the Able Sisters area. Simple panels and stalls are replaced with the storefront.



I love the ornament garlands so I couldn’t resist! 






Small seaside restaurant with the 2.0 item glow-up.


----------



## Mr.Fox420

SugarMage said:


> View attachment 420949
> When you run out of glowing moss halfway into renovating your kitchen T.T


How did you get the window effect?


----------



## SugarMage

Mr.Fox420 said:


> How did you get the window effect?


I'll PM you so we don't clutter the thread 





Got the moss & now my kitchen is complete! 
Milk n' cookies to celebrate


----------



## CylieDanny

I'm a pretty boy~



Went to see some live music at a tanuki jazz club. Those raccoons have some serious talent


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> View attachment 421995
> I'm a pretty boy~
> View attachment 421997
> Went to see some live music at a toonukie (i cant spell it) jazz club. Those raccoons have some serious talent
> View attachment 421999



it's spelt 'tanuki'  :3


----------



## CylieDanny

bestfriendsally said:


> it's spelt 'tanuki'  :3


Ah, thank you!


----------



## bestfriendsally

CylieDanny said:


> Ah, thank you!



you're welcome :>


----------



## AccfSally

The fish-eye lens is fantastic.




Marshal's new room (again), his room wasn't the only one I've made changes to again.
But I think I made his a bit too city-like, which my island isn't supposed to be.











Been wanting to do this for a while now, for some reason.




It's Toy Day today, everyone looks so cute with their little hats on (minus two, why Nintendo).


----------



## bestfriendsally




----------



## Nunnafinga

Tutu is ready for Christmas.




Eh,5000 bells for a box of groceries?I'll pass.





Awwwwwwwwwwww.What a thoughtful bunny boy.


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















Sally taking care of her plant.


----------



## Mestear

It's absolutely amazing how they use this piano bench




Prince always make me a little bit happier, those pacman eyes, adorable 




Lolly received updated looks for her small home, I tried my best






I've been through a lot lately, lost my granda. And this guys, my frog fellas, they really keep me somewhat okay.


----------



## AccfSally




----------



## ~Kilza~

Gladys has somehow found the ability to clone herself:


----------



## Mr.Fox420

Here's my little spa I did today for my resident Julian the unicorn.


----------



## CylieDanny

I played toy day yesterday, and it was amazing. Lots of fun, but since its so cold, and pretty much a blizard irl outside,

I decided to play it with my SP reps too-


 











Six little Santa's helpers, with photos


Spoiler: Photos














I forgot to screenshot Stan's.


---
Then the next day this happens:


Spoiler: After Toy Day






Kobe got the jacket, Tweek got the puppy, Craig got the chair (because for some reason his pockets were full of them), then Kyle Stan Kenny all had to do last minute shopping with tin robots

In other words, they display everything they got from you, and anyone else who gifted them something...


--
If your villagers have high friendship with your other reps, or they get to see them offten, then aparently they just start to gossip, or get jealous if one talks more to one, then themselves


Spoiler: Time to gossip












Look at all those robots.


--


----------



## Mestear

Camofrog was next on the list.)


----------



## WeiMoote

Had it for almost a week, and here's my progress so far. ^_^


----------



## VanitasFan26

~Kilza~ said:


> Gladys has somehow found the ability to clone herself:


I KNEW IT! I knew these villagers were clones of themselves! It all makes since now! Joking aside this is pretty funny.


----------



## your local goomy

I didn't get a ton of Toy Day screenshots, but I just couldn't resist sharing this one of Petri. She's grown on me a ton.

Caroline moved out and I'm admittedly heartbroken. I was originally going to hunt for Tipper, who has been a long-time desired villager of mine, but fate had another idea.



I couldn't turn Olaf down. I know a lot of people don't like him, but I love smug (and snooty) villagers in general, and after making his vacation home on HHP, I fell for him. Welcome to Darkner, buddy ☺







(Some shots of his lackluster HHP pad)


----------



## Nunnafinga

A bit of nuclear weapons testing near the HHP island.




Hanging out at the plaza while Miss Purrl looks out for low flying aircraft.She does that a lot.




That's a lot of pink.


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476001682823647232


----------



## Mr.Fox420

My restaurant kitchen on my 1st character with HHP.


----------



## Calysis

I missed Wolfgang and his original home & song from the GC version, so I replaced Fang and remodeled his home in likeness to his GC home; definitely made sure to give him K.K. Rock back.~
(I miss his howloids so much!!! was so awesome with K.K. Rock).


----------



## jemarsi

I admittedly only a few days ago got the proper chance to try out the new DLC content, but I’m really enjoying it thus far! Here are some of my first designs! As you can see, I am generally a hoarder of snooties, lol.


----------



## WeiMoote

Even with how limited I am, with just the basics... I managed to make a buffet for New Years Eve with the New Years Eve foods.


Also included a Yut Nori game, cause dang it, they gave me that board game and I'm gonna use it! XD


----------



## Roxxy

Happy New Year TBT, thanks for all the fun and friendship. Hope all your hopes and dreams come true in 2022


----------



## Yanrima~

Happy new year! 
(also, I like the view of the resident services during the New Year’s Eve event )


----------



## AccfSally

I caught the countdown this year! I missed out on it last year because my game froze on me right before the end of 2020.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477142994314690562


----------



## HappyTails

You saw NOTHING





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cirice

I love January 1st because I celebrate both Birthday Cake Bob and my birthday!


----------



## mirukushake

"These dung beetles are out of control!", a story in three parts.


----------



## HappyTails

I was looking at Pinterest the other day seeing how people decorated the airport entrance which is the area I tend to have the most issues with when I'm decorating, just to get some ideas and I saw a lot of people decorated with cliffs and waterfalls. So  I decided to go ahead and try it myself to see what I can do with with cliffs and waterfalls. Even though I'm not fully decorating until the snow melts, I wanted to go ahead and get the airport entrance started with some of the new Ideas I saw. The result was something I'm very proud off and I LOVE how it's turning out. Can't wait to see how it looks once the snow melts.

Here's the entrance so far, obviously not close to being done.


----------



## jemarsi

Made my fave Diana a witchy, mythical home befitting her.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Sasha prepares to beam up to the mother bunny ship.Energize......




Personally,I think this flower sniffin' thing is overrated.




Zoe's parlor trick is balancing spectacles on her snout for long periods of time.


----------



## Doctor Quark

Greetings and salutations from Castle Kanalet!


----------



## Mr.Fox420

I did a recreation of the diner from Bob's Burgers earlier tonight.



	Post automatically merged: Jan 5, 2022



Doctor Quark said:


> Greetings and salutations from Castle Kanalet!


Fan of Zelda LInk's Awakening huh?


----------



## P. Star

I finally finished redesigning my villager's house. I'm happy with how they turned out!



!


----------



## Nunnafinga

My island's dynamic duo.Raymond was demonstrating proper horseback riding technique at Joey's place the other day.




Capt.Kevin Bacon assumes command of the _U.S.S. Enterpork_.




Sorry but I just can't get any,Niko.It's not my fault that Nintendo didn't include bananas as an island fruit in this game.


----------



## Moonlight.

i swear to god...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Doctor Quark

Mr.Fox420 said:


> Fan of Zelda LInk's Awakening huh?



Yes, we here on Koholint are big fans of Link's Awakening (and For The Frog The Bell Tolls, for that matter)!


----------



## Mr.Fox420

Doctor Quark said:


> View attachment 424737
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we here on Koholint are big fans of Link's Awakening (and For The Frog The Bell Tolls, for that matter)!


I named my main island Koholint too. Hehe, and my 2nd is Delfino (Mario Sunshine). I'm a big Zelda fan though. Own every game.


----------



## Yanrima~

So, I gathered a bit of inspiration from other castle builds. And decided to turn Nook’s Cranny and Able Sisters into a castle shopping plaza. ☺


----------



## Mestear

Jeremiah look is always like "You doin ok?"


----------



## Eevees




----------



## VanitasFan26

I started over once again but this time I was able to transfer my character over from the 2nd switch since I had a 2nd copy of the game:


----------



## WeiMoote

My isle must be fans of Lynn Loud.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Unexpected Spork appreciation post here we go.

I put glasses on Spork when I was playing HHP and I may have a new villager I really want on my island.
No-one told me he looked this cute with glasses + emoting.


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Messing around with patterns


----------



## Mr.Fox420

My Bob's Burgers diner recreation finished version, for Paulo and Biff.


----------



## AccfSally

Marshal visiting Cally.


----------



## AccfSally

What did I ever do to you? lol


----------



## Nunnafinga

The handsomest men in all of Animal Crossing: a cow with smallpox and a gator with big,fake ears stapled to his head.




So....this is how Cephalobot got to my island.




And speaking of handsome men........


----------



## CutsceneLogic

There's something strange going on in the woods outside the local shop...


----------



## Doctor Quark

Went for a quick walk around the castle grounds before checking in on some of the townsfolk.  Beau was kind enough to teach me how to make cookies today; I'm not sure how the frying pan factors into it.


----------



## Lullaboid

Finished Ione's yard :^)


----------



## CutsceneLogic

Here's an old artsy-fartsy one from well before the update.


----------



## allainah

i dont think Brewster is happy with me


----------



## GhulehGirl

Well, that snowboy didn't quite end up as i was planning lol


----------



## CylieDanny

Little mint bunny Sasha represents Butters (A south Park character) in my town, because he fits the part perfectly.  



So here he is in my best efforts at replicating Butter's room.


Spoiler: More attempts at replicating 






Fun with Weapons. Thank you for volunteering, Angus. 



The List. Not a favorite, but I watched it recently lol.



I can't remember the name of this one. But its iconic.


I've been working on this for the past week because I thought it would be fun to make an island designed after a show. Once I finished the neighborhood, and that took awhile. I started this long, project. Made of simple panels, and designs by me.




Spoiler: Elementary 










Its really big, and quite a self achievement. Not even close to finishing this island though.


----------



## CutsceneLogic

Another old one, and nothing too special, but I couldn't resist the opportunity for the shot.


----------



## AccfSally

Been changing up my island recently.
(still nowhere near done though.)

I wish there was a version of this path that doesn't have the blossoms on it.


----------



## AccfSally

It took me hours to find out who our today's visitor was.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah.I've been looking for one of those for almost a year and here Tutu gives me one from out of the blue.Game on.




Bunny float




Ione does not approve of my rep's dream job.




Soooo....how much you want for the dead guy?


----------



## AccfSally

We celebrated not one but two birthdays back to back this week.



Spoiler: Fisheye lens camera stuff


----------



## bestfriendsally

i fixed up my flower patch today


----------



## bestfriendsally

i made a 2nd flower patch attachment of the first one :> 

& got purple pansy's & pink mum's for it :>


----------



## AccfSally

Did not know this was a thing.
She gave me a Cardigan school uniform top in the mail and I put it on.





They can't do yoga on the mat, but they can dust it....


----------



## Sheep Villager

I'm here to enlighten you if you've never seen a kangaroo straight from the front, in first person.


----------



## CylieDanny

Ah! I couldn't see this yesterday, because of my party. I was originally gonna do this with my friend, but we ended up playing something else. So I checked it out today. This was my first time seeing what happens:

Marshal, such a cutie, greeting me at my door






It was well worth back tracking 






Marshal saying Giddyup, is just funny lol.






Then I got gifties from all my villagers after I gave them cupcakes! Also cute messages. I couldn't help but have some fun displaying them as a big party!



Ironically its someone else's birthday tomorrow xD


----------



## AccfSally

My small grouchy baby. <3


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485644704637014022


----------



## Nunnafinga

I recently purchased a rescue mannequin from Nook's and thought he would be nothing more than a novel paperweight.Boy,was I wrong.Since he's been on the island he's been having the time of his life:




Snow nappin' with Moby.




Having fun with the steam roller.




Catchin' some rays on the beach




Partied too hard at Sasha's place and passed out on an outdoor bench.




Shipwrecked with Gulliver


----------



## oak

I redecorated almost all the rooms in the house so I thought I'd share.


----------



## HappyTails

My no terraforming island decorating is turning out a lot better than I thought. For the last two days, I've been working on my airport entrance area. This is how it looks so far. I'm trying to go for a more natural, forest feel with a lot of trees, flowers and bushes. I drew inspiration from a YouTuber I saw who also did a no terraforming island. 

You can just ignore the randomly placed flowers, I'm working on moving those to their final places. 

















I normally don't like decorating in the winter because the snow makes everything look so blah but I'm loving how it actually looks good with the snow and I can't wait to see how it looks once the snow melts.


----------



## Mick

Yesterday was Aurora's birthday!





Instead of joining the party inside, Elvis decided to watch through the window. 
Nice one, Elvis, that's not creepy at all!


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
August 7, 2020









PS Kaiju is a "strange creature." I think you are kind of a strange creature, Marcel.


----------



## AccfSally

Cally's Yoga class.
I've done a picture like this last year. But we didn't have actual yoga mats at the time.


----------



## AccfSally

That's right, Claude. We don't sell our friends.







Cuties!


----------



## Beanz

Spoiler: rooms in my house that im proud of














plant room is unfinished, my living room is almost finished except for that i need to fill in a space near the stereo and i need to add a few wall items



EDIT: ugh you can see all the attachments at the bottom of my post, i didn’t want that to happen but i don’t know how to stop it.


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















He's dancing next to it, I didn't know this was a thing...





Ione and Francine with their cute little bags with them.





Finally been able to make a heart-shaped pond, too bad it's in the wrong spot.







The 'twins' hanging out together.


----------



## skarmoury

shaking, crying, throwing up
look at the love of my life and me in a coffee shop

we are catching up because we havent seen each other in a long time!!


----------



## AccfSally

Ummm, what.





Your browser is not able to display this video.



























This random dream island was nice.






❤ 
I wish I could have both Sasha and Nibbles on my island.


----------



## allainah

Finished my Ables yesterday! its very tiny but I like the way it came out


----------



## Nunnafinga

Dom hits the Freddie Mercury Stage with his rendition of _We Wool Rock You_.




I guess you only bust out the undies for special occasions because you're always going commando around the island.




_ ♬ Matty told Hatty
About a thing she saw
Had two big horns
And a woolly jaw
Woolly bully
Woolly bully _♬




Salt-n-peppa double earless bunny alert.


----------



## oak

I updated my dream address for the first time since March 2021 so I went almost a whole year without any updates. I also time travelled a month in advance to get rid of the snow cause I was tired of it.


----------



## bestfriendsally

the new pond :>


----------



## Dinogummi

Lullaboid said:


> Finished Ione's yard :^)
> 
> View attachment 426172


Love this


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491415909717536775
(also you can see that my Switch has drifting problems.  )


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uh......squat?Does that mean I have to squat to use it or the toilet itself is squat?




The joy of cooking.




These handsome manimals on the HHP island invited me to their beach barbecue.Hey,maybe we should get ol' Tybalt a big ribeye or something since he's the only obligate carnivore here.


----------



## bestfriendsally

AccfSally said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491415909717536775
> (also you can see that my Switch has drifting problems.  )



mine does too 
& i don't know what to do about it :<   *hmm... i wonder if swapping out my controllers for my spare ones that i have in my switch box would help... for a while*


----------



## Bluebellie

Does the ground hole that has the bells in it appear on the same location each day? I’m trying to grow a rock on that same location ( I know it’s possible since a rock has grown there before but was shattered).

Now everyday I turn the game one and check, there is always the glowing hole on the ground. Same spot everyday.


----------



## HappyTails

I am just LOVING how my no terraform island is turning out. Worked a bit more on it this evening. I had to make sure to unlock Leif on Harv's Island so I can get more bush starts and flowers. Also waiting for the Angled/Regular Signpost and Wooden Log Bench DIYs to show up. Still no luck with those though.

Progress pictures










This area is still a bit of a mess.




Did a free DIY area for people who visit my island. I'm going to do a tools section for anyone who visits via Dream Suite. I just have to figure out where to put it.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yes,Puck I watch all of that stuff on tv...........except that guy with the weird puppet.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

It's Valentine's Day today! For the past two weeks, Raymond had a project going on where he roped in everyone on my island to take pictures at Harvey's so he could make Valentine cards. Here are some of them.  




A few more can be seen in my island journal if anyone's curious.


----------



## HappyTails

Wednesday night House party with the gyroids and Bubblegum K.K. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Eh,typical cat.




This is my new pal "Beef " Stu.He moved in unexpectedly yesterday but I'm gonna take stock of  the situation, remain bullish and grab this by the horns.If this turns out to be a missteak I'll let him mooove out.




Uhhhh.....now would be a good time to leave this island and go very far away.


----------



## Licorice

My birthday party today




Saw one of my favorite villagers (I couldn’t find Cesar sighh)


----------



## AccfSally

Today's my birthday! This year Marshal threw the surprise party along with Hazel and Ione.



Spoiler: The rest of my villagers wishing me a Happy Birthday or giving them a cupcake.























Spoiler: Cafe (Just putting this spoiler here, birthday related)


----------



## bestfriendsally

the new package port






 update of the candy shop






 update of the ice cream shop


----------



## HappyTails

All aboard the struggle bus express






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AccfSally

She looks like a model.


----------



## Moonlight.

hated lobo's house so I gave him an actually nice one, it's what he deserves


----------



## AccfSally

Hazel turned this area into a playground.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1497287496316571649


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bread?Whoa,I've never had that before.Chef Raymond is a true culinary genius.But....why is he dressed like the maître d' and not the chef?




What an exceedingly generous chicken.




This past Valentine's Day,I walked into my house and discovered that my rescue mannequin had found true love.Hopefully,his new ladylove will give him some fashion advice.Ah,those crazy kids......







Space Invaders: Gyroid Edition


----------



## HappyTails

These three are completely out of sync





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AccfSally

Did you know after the 2.0 update, the 'GO for Delivery" feature is now considered useless.








All my squirrels outside together. 





Fixed up the island's cemetery for the billionth time.





First time seeing Genji up so early.


----------



## BrokenSanity

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 431901
> 
> Did you know after the 2.0 update, the 'GO for Delivery" feature is now considered useless.
> 
> View attachment 431902
> View attachment 431903
> 
> All my squirrels outside together.
> 
> View attachment 431904
> 
> Fixed up the island's cemetery for the billionth time.
> 
> View attachment 431905
> 
> First time seeing Genji up so early.
> 
> View attachment 431906


From a bird's eye view your cemetery looks like a cool city with skyscrapers!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I remember the first time I saw Pavé in New Leaf I thought he was kind of gross.I guess he's a bit less gross now.




Some of my dancin' fools.




It's still weird to see Puck without his helmet.It's kind of like that episode of The Sopranos when they find out that Ralphie was actually bald and was wearing a wig the whole time.







It was the first Festivale for the new villagers.


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1499466397348352001
Also, it was the first rainfall of the year.


----------



## Moonlight.

im going to start crying


----------



## Nunnafinga

So you wanna live on my island eh,Benedict?Ok,then but no cock-a-doodle dooing at the crack of dawn,no digging for worms in your neighbor's flower gardens and you'll have to clean up after yourself during molting season.




Birthday time.


----------



## Licorice




----------



## VanitasFan26

This is what i made at harvs island last year. Just that my villagers saw I was feeling depressed and they felt sorry for me:


----------



## AccfSally

Mr.Grumpy refuses to smile for the camera.


----------



## VanitasFan26

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 432456
> 
> Mr.Grumpy refuses to smile for the camera.


Most Cranky villagers don't ever smile, sometimes they do and sometimes they don't


----------



## shells

I Finished Ione's place + the crescent moon pond a while ago, but never posted it so. (Full creds to Luna Rosebelle on Youtube for the crescent moon pond!)  



Also finished Lucky's graveyard! (Ignore the black roses that haven't bloomed yet )


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500261924897902592
Ione was in the way!


----------



## Nunnafinga

In the middle of a strenuous yoga workout Filbert suddenly realizes that he's a lazy villager and doesn't have to work out at all.







I've been playing New Horizons since its release and while I've enjoyed this game,something was missing.It took a while to put my finger on it but recently I realized what the problem was: I didn't have any chickens on my islands!Well,that has now been rectified with the arrival of Benedict and Becky.Yup,I'm looking forward to having fun with these cluckers.......and also looking forward to a steady supply of eggs.


----------



## Autumn247

After being in a sort of ACNH burnout for a few months I got on this morning onto HHP and designed the restaurant and also Marina's vacation house, I'm happy with how it turned out, there's also an accent wall on the other side with the view of a moving train, I forgot to take a pic of it but I think it looks good. Now I really want Marina as a resident on my island, she's so cute!!


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1500567389313765376
The island had its first Thunderstorm of the year.





Both Cally and Claude are studying the same flower.


----------



## BrokenSanity

So I mentioned before I re-did Spike's house using HHP so here it is! (On the island back at home, this isn't his house on HHP)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Screw you Isabelle. I did so much decorating on my 2nd island. Planted a lot of flowers and trees. This is harsh. All because I have 6 villagers. living on the island. This is how flawed the rating system is when you did so much hard work decorating your island with all of items and Isabelle still has the nerve to give me a 1 star? Its official this rating system is flawed.


----------



## AccfSally

Re-done Marshal's house again.


----------



## HappyTails

To match my no terraforming island design, I decided to make each of my villager's a sign to put in front of their house. I started making them last night. Did five so far.

Sparro





Pecan




Stitches





Lolly





Tutu





I'm going to do the other 5 later. 
Stitches and Tutu aren't on my island yet, but I'm pre-designing the name card for the villagers I'm planning on Amiibo-ing in.


----------



## TheDuke55

@HappyTails Woah those are amazing! I really like them. I always open up the designer to do some designs thinking 'It will look alright' and I usually end up making garbage lol. Nice work!


----------



## HappyTails

@TheDuke55 Thank you. Yeah, I'm not really good at designing on either on the design app, so I was surprised they turned out as well as they did. Especially Pecan, since her eyes were giving me a lot of trouble.

Edit: Just did Faith's sign since she's already on my island.


----------



## xara

HappyTails said:


> To match my no terraforming island design, I decided to make each of my villager's a sign to put in front of their house. I started making them last night. Did five so far.
> 
> Sparro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pecan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to do the other 5 later.
> Stitches and Tutu aren't on my island yet, but I'm pre-designing the name card for the villagers I'm planning on Amiibo-ing in.


these are so cute!! i especially love pecan’s and tutu’s! you did a great job with these.


----------



## HappyTails

Alright here are the last four

Kidd






Chief





Elmer





Chelsea






@xara: Thank you! 


FYI these are available on the Custom Design portal so you are all welcome to download and use them


----------



## AccfSally

I gave my last remaining villagers accessories since they didn't have any like the others (Sally, Static, Francine, Cally, and Marshal).













But, I might need to re-think Genji's.


----------



## Belle T

The state of healthcare on this island is rather unfortunate.


----------



## Imbri

Gruff, buddy, I hate to tell you this....


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,at least he didn't ask me if I liked spaghetti better than good ol'-fashioned mac 'n' cheese.







Oooo,you are so right,Wart.Thanks for the free gun show.




_Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I’ve climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds, – and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of – wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov’ring there,
I’ve chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air…

Up, up the long, delirious burning blue
I’ve topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, or ever eagle flew –
And, while with silent, lifting mind I’ve trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.

--- John Gillespie Magee_
​


----------



## BrokenSanity

Imbri said:


> View attachment 433468
> 
> Gruff, buddy, I hate to tell you this....


What??? How did you get that dialog? I've had a couple Crankys and I've never ever heard any of mine say this.
Edit: Also what the heck did he eat?


----------



## Imbri

BrokenSanity said:


> What??? How did you get that dialog? I've had a couple Crankys and I've never ever heard any of mine say this.
> Edit: Also what the heck did he eat?


He had asked if I had a sweet tooth and that he doesn't like sweet things, except apple cider vinegar  but someone had given him some macarons. That pic was from the next dialog box.


----------



## Bizhiins

Imbri said:


> Gruff, buddy, I hate to tell you this....


That is so hilarious!


----------



## AccfSally

Please don't start singing it.


----------



## AccfSally

Claude, what are you doing...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Made a new friend yesterday.I'm not exactly sure what he is but he seems nice.




Ah,it's just like being back home in Arizona.




Yep,Tutu finally retired from the ring.She was half of a great wrestling tag team with Pinky called The Bear Bottoms back in her glory days.




Whoa,I played really late the other night and Joey looked really weird for some reason.


----------



## Bizhiins

I had to move Able Sisters to get them out of the way for my new island layout.





They seem so happy and excited.
Me, moving them somewhere convenient while I terraform:





They shouldn’t have trusted me, lol.


----------



## Bizhiins

Poor Kiki has a cold  I gave her some medicine.








I think Cherry really liked the evil throne I had set up in the basement, haha.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah,these saguaros are a bit undersized(not nearly as much as that Conestoga wagon,though)but I think they look pretty good.Now all I need is some sagebrush,creosote bushes and several Gila monsters.














He's still got it after two years.


----------



## squidney

Tarantella said:


> The state of healthcare on this island is rather unfortunate.


LOOOL your comment made me laugh hard


----------



## Midoriya

I haven't seen Lucky in four months, and this is the first thing he talks to me about.  

Happy two year birthday, New Horizons.


----------



## AccfSally

It's the 2nd anniversary of ACNH today!







They were sitting down together.
What's with the coat, Sally.





Don't give me that look.





And yesterday, Chrissy showed up at the campsite.


----------



## BrokenSanity

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 434384
> 
> It's the 2nd anniversary of ACNH today!
> 
> View attachment 434385View attachment 434386
> 
> They were sitting down together.
> What's with the coat, Sally.
> 
> View attachment 434388
> 
> Don't give me that look.
> 
> View attachment 434389
> 
> And yesterday, Chrissy showed up at the campsite.


Genji looks adorable in the Kerokerokeroppi tank top!


----------



## BrokenSanity

I forgot I took these screenshots on my switch and was planning on posting them to TBT so I guess I'll share them now since I was originally going to,

This is a screenshot taken on my birthday when Spike decided to give me his photo, one of my favorite surprises that day(I took it a few seconds before my character was gonna put it in their pockets LOL) and side note number two: I'm unsure if I'm happy or unhappy I gave Spike a visual punk outfit... 


I gave Spike a morning coat and he looks so handsome  too bad he doesn't like wearing it around despite it being black which is one of his favorite colors...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ripped and shredded?I'm only seeing shredded..........wheat.




Mad Cat and Happy Bear.......coming soon to Cartoon Network.




It only took two years to accomplish.All I had to do was pick up all the junk laying on the ground and remove about 15,000 flowers.


----------



## Nenya

Taken last December on my husband's island. This is NOT hacked or photo-shopped! My grandson was visiting his island-imagine our shock when they went into Resident Services and saw this! 

Isabelle, you're such a showoff!


----------



## Nenya

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 434102
> Yeah, these saguaros are a bit undersized(not nearly as much as that Conestoga wagon, though)but I think they look pretty good. Now all I need is some sagebrush, creosote bushes and several Gila monsters.



Ah, there's no place like home. Love this idea. Be fun if you could get some tumbleweeds (Russian thistle).


----------



## Nunnafinga

Nenya said:


> Ah, there's no place like home. Love this idea. Be fun if you could get some tumbleweeds (Russian thistle).


Yeah,I've always loved the desert here.I seem to remember that New Leaf had tumbleweeds but they don't exist in New Horizons.There is a crafting item called a bamboo sphere that kind of looks like a tumbleweed......if you squint a bit.


----------



## AccfSally

The appearance of my island's entrance for the past two years.



Spoiler: The main entrance



These are just some of them, I can't find the rest of them.
They're most likely gone forever.

















Current look:


----------



## Nunnafinga

Before




After




I've been cleaning up my original island,Gilligan,for the past couple of weeks.It had become very flowery.....♬_flowers in her hair,flowers_ _everywhere_♬.....ooops,lost my train of thought there.Anyways,now that I have all of this new found space I'm not sure what to do with it.




A dog playing music in the rain for two wet cats.There's some sort of irony there but I'm not sure what it is.




Eloise came to visit my island a while back.She's a bit bigger than I remember.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I just don't know what it is, before I used to think Vesta was kind of unnerving because her face kind of looks like a chalkboard someone drew on but after designing a home for Vesta in Happy Home Paradise something struck me, I don't know what it is but now I suddenly want Vesta in my life NOW so I went hunting for her and found her with 60 NMTs and now she's finally residing on my island.
Sweet little lamb ain't never leaving until I get her card  I love Vesta so much I even bought the TBT collectiable of Vesta which you can often see in my lineup. I redid Vesta's home back on my own island so now she can't put random things in her home. Vesta already had a lot of white color scheme in her default home so I went with a white/brown/beige color scheme since I think that's a nice color scheme for a gentle sheep to have, I also gave her a few accents of orange since that's one of her favorite colors and she has a orange sweater and horns, I wanted her house to look like a sweet grandmothers home and I also wanted to add lots of sewing and clothing related things since Vesta's overall design is clothing based, her name comes from "vest" which is a piece of clothing, she is one of the only four normal villagers to have the fashion hobby, her home throughout the animal crossing series is always knitting/sewing based and her E-reader card states how much she loves fashion so I tried to create a home Vesta will love with all this in mind.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Birthday party for Lolly with her best pal Felicity as the Official Guest.These catgirls are next door neighbors and are always hanging out together.




That Gala is bacon me crazy.




Finally,the headless(and limbless) hockey game has proper uniforms for both teams.Game on!


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Wanted to spread the word that Tabby is currently pursuing a career as a metal head. I will be in the front row head banging, I’m your biggest fan Tabby


----------



## ACNH Maja




----------



## WeiMoote

I am totally not sure if actual DJ Party Zones have face painting booths... So I kinda winged it.


----------



## ACNH Maja




----------



## Nunnafinga

Eh,it sort of looks like a tumbleweed.A kind of pretty tumbleweed.




Lazy chicken man Benedict is now a stand-up comic.Here's a sample of his act:

"Hello ladies and germs!So why did the punk rocker cross the road?He had a chicken stapled to his face!Heh,heh!Why does a chicken coop have two doors?Because if it had four it would be a chicken sedan!Yo!Why did the man order a chicken and an egg off of Amazon?To see which came first!I got a million of 'em.............."




It was a very busy Sunday morning in the Gilligan plaza.


----------



## PacV

Finally! All Dream Villagers has been gotten!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Are you okay Spike?


----------



## ACNH Maja




----------



## xara

WeiMoote said:


> I am totally not sure if actual DJ Party Zones have face painting booths... So I kinda winged it.
> 
> View attachment 436022


if they don’t, they definitely should lol. great idea!



PacV said:


> Finally! All Dream Villagers has been gotten!
> 
> View attachment 436147


ace, norma, carmen and papi are a few of my favourite underrated villagers! i rarely ever see anyone talk about them, but they’re awesome! it’s nice to see someone who has them. congrats on obtaining all your dreamies!! 



BrokenSanity said:


> Are you okay Spike?
> View attachment 436152View attachment 436153View attachment 436154View attachment 436155View attachment 436156View attachment 436157


i mean, he’s got a point about the snow cones LOL. younger me was so disappointed when she tried one for the first time.


----------



## AccfSally

Ione finally gave me her photo.





Sylvana is adorable.


----------



## AccfSally

Claude is finally calling me something else.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512404718743539714


----------



## Nunnafinga

In the market for a new car?Truck,tractor or heavy equipment?Then come on down to Island Auto and as soon as we build some roads,we can make a deal.







Hey man,don't have a cow.Well,I suppose I'm having one because Patty is coming to live on my island.Love those nostrils.


----------



## PacV




----------



## AccfSally

Ione was singing to Francine and Hazel.


----------



## AccfSally

Yep, not ready for this again.





Re-done my shrine, this time it's a bit smaller. But I'm loving it so far.







Ione (and the others) loves to steal Sally and Genji's thrones. lol


----------



## VanitasFan26

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 436686
> 
> Yep, not ready for this again.
> 
> View attachment 436687
> 
> Re-done my shrine, this time it's a bit smaller. But I'm loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 436688View attachment 436689
> 
> Ione (and the others) loves to steal Sally and Genji's thrones. lol


I should tell you since you got that egg that they are able to be found on Kapp'n Tours. Yep you thought you were safe from those eggs but now they invaded Kapp'n Tour Islands.


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's been a while since we had a fishing tournament.Obviously,my villagers still haven't learned the value of proper spacing between fishermen(fisherpeople?fisheranimals?).




Much better!




Animal Crossing: The only place a cow,a large purple chicken and a mechanical octopus can be seen fishing together.





_Jet fighter man that's what I am
'Cause tanks go too slow
Airplanes, flying yet I feel so low........_


----------



## S.J.

This is exactly how I feel about Agnes (see flag), and how Agnes feels about me. 






Invited Norma today! She is so, so sweet.









And, said goodbye to beautiful Savannah. 






Also met this cutie along the way. Hope to see her again soon and invite her! 






And, just a couple of recent HHP houses:


Spoiler



Sweet, adorable Coco’s vintage house. I’d love to invite Coco to my island soon. 






Biskit and Butch moved in together, since they both wanted a park/place to run around. It seemed appropriate, and they’re cute roommates.








Monty‘s detective office


----------



## AccfSally

The Safety railing is one of the best items of the 2.0 update.


----------



## Belle T

These two idiots finally together again at last!!! 

These were two of my OG's in my New Leaf town and I enjoyed the way they interacted so much, so even though I'd like them on my island, I feel a little happy they can at least be together in their vacation home.  I'm kind of short of time today, so I just sort of put something together in a hurry.  But I'll have to be sure to go back and give them a proper home later.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Toasty Melba had a birthday recently.I'm a big koala fan and she's my favorite one.







Once a month the Hollyfeld Island Gentleman's Club convenes and the manly residents of that island gather and discuss robust topics in front of masculine artifacts while wearing tuxedos and smoking cigars.Well,they would have been smoking cigars but Bones forgot to bring them.....again.




What was Ace listening to?

_♬  A-well-a ev'rybody's heard about the bird
B-b-b-bird, b-bird's a word
A-well, a bird, bird, bird, bird is a word
A-well, a bird, bird, bird, well-a bird is a word
A-well, a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's a word
A-well, a bird, bird, bird, well-a bird is a word
A-well, a bird, bird, b-bird is a word
A-well, a bird, bird, bird, b-bird's a word
A-well, a bird, bird, bird, well-a bird is a word
A-well, a bird, bird, b-bird's a word
A-well-a don't you know about the bird?_ 
_Well, everybody knows that the bird is a word  ♬_


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Today, Claude is going to show us how he cleans his socks.







Been a busy day at the plaza.





Genji, what are you doing...


----------



## AccfSally

Our little manga artist. 





Some love the rain a lot. (Visiting a random dream address.)





I miss having a peppy villager on my island; I haven't had one on the island for a full year now.
Been thinking of getting Nibbles (my other, other baby!), Carmen, Pippy, Gabi, Dotty, Bonbon (again), or Agent S.

Or just get Poppy again, since she was the only one who read a book outside and I miss seeing her sitting around somewhere on the island reading.


----------



## Robi

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 437268
> 
> I miss having a peppy villager on my island; I haven't had one on the island for a full year now.
> Been thinking of getting Nibbles (my other, other baby!), Carmen, Pippy, Gabi, Dotty, Bonbon (again), or Agent S.
> 
> Or just get Poppy again, since she was the only one who read a book outside and I miss seeing her sitting around somewhere on the island reading.


Carmen



Glad you got a peppy though. I couldn't imagine not having all 8 personalities on my island.


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.




That was enough to wake him up...





Your browser is not able to display this video.




Static and Marshal are singing, while Sally is the backup dancer.







Aww, the back of the shirt!



Spoiler: Just pictures of my villagers.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Since Bunny Day is tomorrow,I thought I'd post some pics of my bunny villagers.




Hans: Yeti or oddly colored gorilla.You decide.




Pigeon milk?Ok,but only if it's been freshly regurgitated.


----------



## AccfSally

I've decided to move in Sasha for now (will probably become attached to him too.)
So goodbye to Ione, I have your amiibo card; so I can move you back in anytime. 





Oh, Claude lol.


----------



## PacV

Gloomy day.



	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022

He's thinking about life.


----------



## AccfSally

One more final goodbye to Ione, we'll meet you again someday.







Welcome, Sasha!










It's been 2 years since I had 4 bunnies on the island like this.





I have already re-done his house. (I planned it)


----------



## Reagan-Crossing

Lol you guys remember when Roald was given a job at Walmart? Well I think he’s found a secret room in Walmart and he got caught so he got fired and now everyone knows about the secret room with all the bells


----------



## HappyTails

Tutu (who is modeled after a polar bear) looks so out of place on my green woodsy island






But she's my favorite villager so she's staying even though she sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Okay whoever is in charge of the cameras at Happy Home Paradise when showcasing a completed vacation home needs to be fired, because this is just going a bit too far:


----------



## Newbiemayor

I really like this outfit


----------



## PacV

That's it, finally, no more hunt! This is the definitive version of my Villagers.


----------



## Yanrima~

Chai is moving in Royale-3!




And did some little revamps to her house interior, I’m going for the Sanrio café themed approach.


----------



## Tannmarie01

Need ideas for my island if tore down all the cliffs expept where im putting my home


----------



## BrokenSanity

Sometimes I really vibe with Uchi villagers and sometimes I really don't get them.


----------



## AccfSally

Sasha looks cute in almost anything.


----------



## VanitasFan26

BrokenSanity said:


> View attachment 438634View attachment 438635View attachment 438636
> Sometimes I really vibe with Uchi villagers and sometimes I really don't get them.


They are my 2nd favorite personality they are more self aware of stuff around them. Its too bad they are underrated because there is not enough Sisterly villagers.


----------



## AccfSally

Been laughing at this all morning.





Sasha looks like Francine's long-lost younger brother; just look at them.





Claude wearing his Warrior Armor, it really suits him.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oh,my poor chickens.......forced to wear those tacky egg outfits for Easter.A bit of insult to injury,eh?







My critters singing like birds....and squirrels, but those giant island bugs can be very distracting.That dragonfly is about the size of a Piper Cub.




Oh,yeah...there's one about these two octopuses who were former lovers that meet up later in life and have to save something and one of them is a single parent and a baker and the other is some generic white collar professional who is also a prince,I think.


----------



## Merielle

Raymond came over the other day and just immediately decided to start working(?) at my desk.  Buddy's gotta work on his career/personal life balance.


Spoiler: bonus black and white version where he looks like an old movie detective


----------



## skweegee

Booted up New Horizons for the first time in a while recently and was greeted with this lovely scene. Apparently the game doesn't check to see if you already have the bedhead hairstyle set before having your character attempt to fix it!


----------



## AccfSally

Poor Sasha was sick today; he hasn't even been here for a week yet.





Sylvana, Genji, and Static hanging out.








Just Sally.


----------



## Bizhiins

Kyle came to hang out for awhile, we watched some television.





Stitches was walking around with his man-purse, and it was so dang cute. 







I really like the way the suspenders look on Stinky, lol.





Stinky enjoyed sitting in my evil throne room.





Rolf also came over for one last visit before I cycled him out. I’m definitely gonna miss him.


----------



## dizzy bone

it’s been chill revisiting my island after a long time!




garden shop



pharmacy next to my tiny farm area



grocer



convenience store



a sauna opened up next to the football field


----------



## Bizhiins

*Adventure of the flea!
*
Today while taking a picture of Roscoe, I saw a flea on Apollo (you can see it above his hat).





I caught it for him…









Wow, okay Apollo TMI 
Then I went to Kyle’s, and he wanted to buy it.


----------



## Autumn247

I designed a vacation home for Zucker today, omg he's so cute, I need him on my island!! 


















I also made it the the "Famous Designer" title in HHP  





and I decided to change up my work uniform


----------



## aww

OOO WEEE! 
















And ruby with the hat:


----------



## xara

aww said:


> OOO WEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ruby with the hat:


omg your island looks so cute!! i love the pastel kidcore vibes you’ve got going on, and the 1st and 4th photos are adorable!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

I wish they would have made some of the vehicles in the game more proportionate to the size of our characters.There's no way my resident rep's large noggin is gonna fit into that car.Yeah,I know we can't really drive in the game but at least it could _look _like we could drive.







Peppy dog girl Cookie moved to my island recently.Her house interior is similar to Tutu's.I found her the other day cooking some pawsta with pupperoni sauce.










It's odd but I had this conversation with Sasha shortly after Petri went missing.


----------



## Pyoopi

I decided to dream of a very pink princess island and had the perfect outfit to wear. 
---




I like to begin at the airport entrance since that's the starting place.





Woow! I love carrots, don't mind if I do!




_Yoink_





Heart shaped falls. 





An unknown castle. 





The princess who lives here likes to look at pictures of butterflies while she poops. 





_sigh_.. when will my prince charming appear..


----------



## VanitasFan26

If anyone was wondering what Brewster would say to you if your were in a Dream Island this is all he says:


----------



## Sheep Villager

Revamped Claudias house at last to fix the fire hazard that has been sitting on her stove for two years.

*Before*











*After*












+Few extra angles.



Spoiler: Snip


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521190269588180992
Still funny.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ah,don't tell me......are you in Toad The Wet Sprocket?Green Day?Coldbloodedplay.............?













I like your nose.


----------



## AccfSally

Caught the first Scorpion of the year.





Marshal, the bench is right there!






A new butterfly friend.


----------



## HappyTails

Oh really now? 

*Happy Home Paradise 'designs' as of late*
















Eventually I'll go back and actually design these vacation homes, but my focus is just on getting to 30 houses so I can start customizing my home villagers houses.


----------



## angelcat621

Funny graphical glitch in May Day maze:




Text added by me. It's a picture of a picture since I can't figure out how to send my Switch pics directly to phone. 

I did not discover this glitch myself.
Instructions on how to do this glitch on Alexi Giovani's YouTube channel:


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> Oh really now?
> 
> *Happy Home Paradise 'designs' as of late*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventually I'll go back and actually design these vacation homes, but my focus is just on getting to 30 houses so I can start customizing my home villagers houses.


Haha I like how the villagers don't seem to care about their home designs when you do a half way job and they act like its the "best thing" ever. In all seriousness I try not to do too much of that since I am doing a 4x4 challenge.


----------



## Yanrima~

Just saw the glow in the dark sticker wall accent custom design online during browsing. I loved the look of it so I downloaded it and renovate my room with it.


----------



## VanitasFan26

This is the best advice I've ever gotten from a villager. I am taking it slow with this game and I am not doing much Time Travel. Wise words Ketchup!:


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

VanitasFan26 said:


> This is the best advice I've ever gotten from a villager. I am taking it slow with this game and I am not doing much Time Travel. Wise words Ketchup!:
> View attachment 440437View attachment 440438


Mood Ketchup.


----------



## Autumn247

I'm happy with how this vacation home turned out


----------



## Autumn247

Did a couple more vacation homes


----------



## BrokenSanity

Autumn247 said:


> Did a couple more vacation homes
> 
> View attachment 440854
> View attachment 440855View attachment 440857View attachment 440858View attachment 440859


The middle pink one is Puddles's house right?
It looks so cuteee
Puddles is one of my favorite villagers I love the house you made


----------



## Autumn247

BrokenSanity said:


> The middle pink one is Puddles's house right?
> It looks so cuteee
> Puddles is one of my favorite villagers I love the house you made


Yes it's Puddle's house  and thank you! I'm not very good with decorating houses but I'm trying to learn


----------



## VanitasFan26

I find it interesting after I transferred my character (Vanitas on the 2nd island) to the main island Petri acts like she was from my main island when that is not true. I invited her to the 2nd island when I had Vanitas and was the one who remodeled the home. Yet she doesn't remember that and instead acts like she was from the main island. So weird. 




Very good advice Deena.


----------



## HappyTails

The way we hold our umbrellas in this game when it's raining protects us from NOTHING!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Actually,I'm more interested as to why you're selling the remains of a deceased person.




Cute Villager Alert:My island was invaded by Bluebear.




Tell me about it,sistah-girl.I haven't seen a wharf roach in months.




_The manly scorpion hunters bravely approach their prey............._




_"Ahem"......I said,the manly scorpion hunters bravely approach their prey.........._




_The not-very-manly scorpion hunters decide to just stay exactly where they are and leave the pointy little bugger alone._


----------



## VanitasFan26

Hmm.....seems like Coco is catching on to what people are doing these days with trading.


----------



## Licorice




----------



## Mimi Cheems

I made a little café area on my island. I think it’s super cute :3










And some pics with me and my babies ;-;​


----------



## Yanrima~

_**knock knock* *_“You didn’t complete my petition for Club LOL, isn’t it?”



Also bonus matching outfit Raymond:


----------



## AccfSally

The 'twins' are out fishing together this morning, Sally decides to take a little break.




Sylvana looking like a celebrity.


----------



## VanitasFan26

These are screenshots I took on my old island before it was deleted back in 2020 and while I was looking through my old shots I found these pics of my villagers and even Rover giving me helpful advice of being yourself. Not gonna lie I actually teared up seeing this:


----------



## Chrysopal




----------



## Chrysopal

> BEWARE





Spoiler



Boo


----------



## AccfSally

Having a casual conversation with our past resident, Ione.


----------



## Chrysopal

Post automatically merged: May 19, 2022






*Even he loves himself!*


----------



## AccfSally

Today is Sasha's birthday! (05/19), Sylvana was also there to celebrate.



Spoiler: HHP house



After a long break from HHP, I went back there and did one house.








And this made me want to cry.


----------



## VanitasFan26

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 442031View attachment 442032
> View attachment 442033View attachment 442034View attachment 442035
> 
> Today is Sasha's birthday! (05/19), Sylvana was also there to celebrate.
> [/SPOILER]


I gave Sasha a wrapped gift with 10 Peaches (non native fruit) on the 2nd island. Marlo was there to celebrate which kinda surprised me.


----------



## Nunnafinga

One of the mysterious Men In Magenta visited my island.Unlike the Men In Black who visit people after they've had a recent close encounter with beings from other worlds,the Men In Magenta visit people who've recently had a close encounter with Lil Nas X.




Well he had a lot to say for a mime dog.










My thanks to AccfSally for reminding me that today is Sasha's birthday.Becky was the Official Guest.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well Mr. Nook, I'm glad that you're telling me not to overwork myself, but you lost me when you say you keep Isabelle in charge of Resident Services. Like come on let her have a break also.




Um Ione, you do realize the Brewster is right in front of you when you say things like that. I think this is the closest we'll ever get to villagers being a bit rude:


----------



## AccfSally

Sylvana had a nice cup of coffee before heading straight to bed.





Cally and Claude are studying the same weed.





........Um, thanks.



Spoiler: HHP stuff



I moved Chrissy in with Francine and added her Runway on the top floor.


















I also did Bones' house yesterday.









And now just getting a new status.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Well I spoke to my villagers throughout the day yesterday and they said some interesting things (yes they still repeated the same topics they said) Shino was asking me for a game of Volleyball which is strange, because there is no sort of mini game that lets you play Volleyball with villagers:


Haha, Quinn was reminding me of my young self who used to do sneak out of my room and watch TV, but for me I used to put the volume on low just so my parents didn't hear it. 



Well Marlo I would agree with on the midnight snack part, but not everything at night is all that fun. 



Well Faith this is my place and just because you think my home is "kick-backable" doesn't mean you can just lay around it, you'll get my furniture all messed up lol! 



(Slow Clap) Yeah you really think you're funny Petri making up that Pun. 



Hey don't guilt trip me Murphy. You asked me if I was into sports and then when I said I'm not a "Sports fan" you act all offended.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_!

My small camping area<3


----------



## Licorice

Happy birthday Deli!





Cashmere didn’t have to slay this hard but she did.


----------



## VanitasFan26

(sigh) Faith don't ever ask me those type of questions. This is why I HATE small talk: 



I disagree Quinn. A lot of times when you try to talk to people they may not want to talk to you. Maybe you don't know what "Ghosting" is but its a thing happens very often. Most times some people don't even want help, only if they come and ask you first. 



Wow you are a such a baby boomer Marlo. You don't even know what a "Hard Drive" is on a computer. 



Aw Shino. I wish I had pets but sadly they are all dead in real life.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yonder lies the castle of my fadda....er,father.




Oh,hey....um,thanks........well,at least it's not a cadaver.

*The many facets of Spork:












*


----------



## BrokenSanity

Most people still don't seem to believe me when I tell them that










What are you doing Drift?


----------



## VanitasFan26

Take it from me Murphy and don't eat so much food. You do that and you'll put your health at risk. I know from experience.



Um....Faith. I think you may want to stay away from your mom. I'm concerned for your safety!



Thanks Quinn, you're a good friend.



Listen Sasha, the reason why I remolded your home was so that you won't be messy. How is that your "ant friends"  won't go home? Bugs are meant to be outdoors not inside! Cleaning is also important because you don't want to have dust all over the place.


----------



## Yanrima~

I’ve gotten bored with how barebones the museum complex is so I changed it all up! 

also ty BrokenSanity for the great trade back in Nook’s Cranny thread!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Just saw these two fishing together. Thought it was pretty cute:



Yeah Quinn I know you moved out since yesterday (yes I have Quinn's amiibo card) and moving is a whole lot of work. Don't worry about moving back, I have you living on my other island now so I can visit you anytime I want.



I can relate Faith I hate feeling so groggy in the mornings.



Murphy....all you have to do is not go by the Able Sister's and maybe then you would not be so bothered by them. By the way its usually Mabel who does all the talking and Sable is the silent/shy one.


----------



## Vegeta213




----------



## AccfSally

Re-done my beach again.


----------



## Nunnafinga

One of the fossils has escaped!Yeah,I don't think he's gonna get very far.




Every eagle needs a perch.




*Moby:* Hey,who the heck is this guy?Have you seen him before?

*Benedict:* Nah,but he looks like my cousin Shecky from Yonkers.




Here's Sasha Bunny Cohen wearing his new outfit.


----------



## AccfSally

Morning exercises.





Cally and Sylvana building a sandcastle together.





OMG, the clutch bag is so cute!


----------



## VanitasFan26

Two things. One, its not even winter yet (yes I know it snows in the southern hemisphere but thats besides the point) and 2nd I don't even like winter. Even when you're mentioning "Fires" it doesn't count its meant to be warming up not something to play around with unless maybe you were thinking about it a different way Rio.



Um....I am not sure where you get the idea of magma Murphy? Who would even think to put a vacuum near a volcano?



You remind me so much of my young self Faith, I didn't listen to what my parents told me (even though they can be a pain sometimes) I know they mean well which is more shocking when you find out as an adult yourself.



Blathers, I know you and Brewster have been friends for a long time but your "work" is you just sleeping all day and reading all night. I get you're a night owl but that doesn't really count as working.


----------



## themysterybidder

Booker and Copper have finally caught up with Redd.


----------



## VanitasFan26

themysterybidder said:


> Booker and Copper have finally caught up with Redd. View attachment 443015


Cooper: You're under arrest for selling fake paintings and statues!
Booker: You have the right to remain silent!
Redd: And I would've gotten away with it too, if it wasn't for that meddling Nook!


----------



## P. Star




----------



## Sid

P. Star said:


> View attachment 443090
> View attachment 443091
> View attachment 443092
> View attachment 443093



Wow  
That beach area is awesome.


----------



## PacV

All right Zenda… One last time (please)… Say cheese!!!


----------



## smellovision

@PacV You get blue steel, or you get nothing!


----------



## Mestear

Finally, I'm almost done with the second island. I don't know why, but that was really hard. Maybe my endless autumn will over soon.)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Mabel was at the roost and she said some pretty interesting things. Like she mentioned how she can get "sense of calm" in her store. To that I say well maybe if you expanded the Able Sisters you would have a sense of a calm, but you don't since I made a vacation home for you and your sisters at the resort. 



You know, you could've at least go and talk to her whenever she stops for a visit on the island. She's by the plaza at Resident Services so I don't see why you and Sable can let her move into the shop. 



Mabel please understand that Sable is really shy and you shouldn't make fun of her because of that. I'm sure Brewster is pretty chill and he doesn't mind the laugh but as long as its not directed at him. 



Ione, if you turn into one of those villagers who loves bugs all the time, then we are going to have problems (yes this was during the Stamp Rally when I was collecting stamps and happened to bump into her)


----------



## AccfSally

Babies <3


----------



## CitrusPoltergeist

Came across a scorpion island while hunting Sasha/Shino (still ongoing) and managed to get completely blindsided by a second scorpion that was /just/ out of sight while catching this one—


----------



## ivorystar

CitrusPoltergeist said:


> Came across a scorpion island while hunting Sasha/Shino (still ongoing) and managed to get completely blindsided by a second scorpion that was /just/ out of sight while catching this one—View attachment 443219


the pain!!!!!! and the misery!!! lol


----------



## Yanrima~

Hydrangea blooms once again 












and Wedding season day 1 and 2 photos (it looked better with 2.0 furniture honestly)


----------



## dizzy bone

Yanrima~ said:


> Hydrangea blooms once again
> View attachment 443351
> View attachment 443352
> View attachment 443354
> View attachment 443353
> and Wedding season day 1 and 2 photos (it looked better with 2.0 furniture honestly)
> View attachment 443355
> View attachment 443356


Your museum area looks amazing!


----------



## AccfSally

Wedding season pictures Day 1 & 2.


----------



## Licorice

Why is mac so cute


----------



## VanitasFan26

Deena, Rio and I sitting by the campfire. How fitting considering that its going to snow pretty soon (I'm in the Southern Hemisphere) 



Listen to me Faith, never EVER pretend like you're okay when you're really sick. There are many people out there who do this so do not ever do this again. Your Lucky enough that I was wearing my mask and got you medicine. 



Aw Shino, don't ever think your home is in a bad mess. I know from experience that you can make whatever stands out to you.


----------



## AccfSally

Wedding season pictures: Day 3 & 4


----------



## Sara?

AccfSally said:


> Wedding season pictures: Day 3 & 4
> 
> View attachment 443513
> View attachment 443514




Adorable settings!!!!


BTW what are those pillars called from the second photo? and how can we get them? im like obsessed  !


----------



## AccfSally

Sara? said:


> Adorable settings!!!!
> 
> 
> BTW what are those pillars called from the second photo? and how can we get them? im like obsessed  !


It's the decorated pillar.  You can buy it from Nook's Cranny or from Wardell.
They have been customized to the 'Whitestone Marble' variant.


----------



## Licorice

Tabby is so precious


----------



## themysterybidder

The one and only K. K. Slider!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2022

Stitches with his flower sunglasses. 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 4, 2022

Caught Tom Nook off guard!


----------



## themysterybidder

Dodo Airlines by night.




	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2022

Wilbur.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Geez,I have all this exciting stuff in my house like a live octopus,a giant green ice cream cone and some weird blue thing with a spikey collar and all Jambette wants to do is read a book.




Poor old Frett was sick as a dog.







When it comes to a stubborn butt it is best to turn the  other cheek.


----------



## AccfSally

Wedding season pictures: Day 5 & 6:






(I love it when the villagers can partake, it's so cute!)


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534211912782663680
Special guest: Poppy, Filbert and Bonbon.
Also Harvey, he's in front of Reese and Cyrus.


----------



## Chrysopal

VanitasFan26 said:


> View attachment 442613


His boardgame looks so fun, almost looks like Catan but the pieces aren't right..


----------



## VanitasFan26

Chrysopal said:


> Her boardgame looks so fun, almost looks like Catan but the pieces aren't right..


Yeah um Sasha is actually a boy, not a girl. He's a lazy villager. Sorry to break it to you.


----------



## dizzy bone

Here of some of my favourite pics I've posted in my island journal recently!





my new house location





Celeste snuck into my backyard...





just taking a dip





Tasha enjoying life





B)


----------



## Chrysopal

VanitasFan26 said:


> Yeah um Sasha is actually a boy, not a girl. He's a lazy villager. Sorry to break it to you.



Nothing like a little bit of enlightenment! Still wondering what that boardgames is tho.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Chrysopal said:


> Nothing like a little bit of enlightenment! Still wondering what that boardgames is tho.


Kinda looks like a game of Uno mixed in with another board game of "Sorry"


----------



## Chrysopal

VanitasFan26 said:


> Kinda looks like a game of Uno mixed in with another board game of "Sorry"


Yes! Does look like "Sorry"! ... Growing up I had a video taped version of The Iron Giant that was missing the first 5 minutes of the show, and the VHS started with a commercial for Sorry, never played it tho.


----------



## VanitasFan26

One, you're kinda right but according to my research from Google "*cold air will absorb moisture in any way it can" *Two, you clearly don't understand the difference between Facts and Opinions. You need to look at a Dictionary next time Rosie. 



In other words "Just brag about what looks great on you just to be a show off" I like how she gave Rio tips on how to be fashionable and then proceeds to act like she's like the "know it all" of fashion. 



Not gonna lie this actually happened to me when I was a kid, my parents told me to go outside and play but they never even bothered checking the temperature. Also Cyd your parents should've been paying attention to the temperature outside, if they knew it was too cold out there they would not let you go outside. 



Wise words Marlo, except when you're talking really loud then people can still hear. I think what you meant to say was "whisper" when talking in a quiet area.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Have Molly on my island at the moment (she showed up as a random camper and I still have campsite thirst, so I invited her) 

I know she is one of @VanitasFan26 ’s favorites and this piece of advice made me think of him. Hope it’s not weird, but been meaning to post it here, just cause it made me smile .

(Good advice too, I love all the normals so much)


----------



## VanitasFan26

Yeah Rosie Gyroids are the best and thats why Brewster likes them so much, also you didn't to remind me I dug up them up. I don't like you spying on me. 



Two things one your answer is incorrect, its actually 42 and second you are a such a baby boomer thinking you always know how to solve math quickly in your head. You need a calculator, Fang. 



Because for one that makes no sense and second snow melts in hot weather. Trying to be clever Marshal but you failed. 



Cyd acting like he doesn't know what social media is all about.


----------



## Valzed

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Molly came to visit me the other day. She started singing & dancing to the music playing. She's just so dang cute!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Merengue's New Horizons house is nice and roomy.Her New Leaf house made me feel claustrophobic.




Well Joey my boy,if they were from Heaven then they probably won't be coming back any time soon.










Geez,how does a robot octopus get fleas??Hmm......maybe they're a mutant strain of fleas that drink hydraulic fluid and have mouths that can pierce metal.


----------



## HappyTails

Back in 2020, I made this museum waterfall and it took me two hours to do.





I decided I'm going to do this again, on Playground.
Wish me luck!


----------



## VanitasFan26

HappyTails said:


> Back in 2020, I made this museum waterfall and it took me two hours to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I'm going to do this again, on Playground.
> Wish me luck!


It sucks how they removed that version of Museum after the 2.0 update.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 11, 2022

I was visiting some of my villagers on my other island (Destiny) that used to live on my 2nd island (Quadratum) and this is the dialogue I got with Marlo when he was asking me about me missing. I said a "Little bit" and then he makes this snide remark about not "Blabbin" about to anyone which was a bit rude. 



Well Quinn most of the villagers on my 2nd island are long gone and a lot has changed. 



Oh my goodness Lolly......you made me and Merry speechless. 



Your puns are not that clever Cube. 



Oh yeah Lolly I know that feeling. I had to dust my room many times and the Dust got to me and made me sick. 



I don't think "low-key" is the term I would use to describe salad Cookie, but whatever you say. 



Ankha, the only thing I'm buying is Wrapping Paper to warp up gifts to give you and the others that live on this island non native fruit and crops so that way you will hopefully give me your photo in return.


----------



## HappyTails

Yeah, I haven't started on my museum waterfall yet but I have started on the area around my Resident services. Subject to change.






My colorful island decorating is officially underway.


----------



## BrokenSanity

First shark of the year!





Gotta soak in that summer sun 




And then Drift came




What's with that face lol


----------



## HappyTails

I changed the resident services area again. It's going to look loads better once I get some bush starts in there. Unlocked Leif today so I can get started on that.







The work in progress land bridge leading to my museum is also underway. I need to move Merry's house tomorrow. 






And the museum with the water fall that is also a work in progress.


----------



## VanitasFan26

I visited my old island of "Yoake" before it was deleted and I came across my old villagers and my old character and it was interesting to say the least. So this is me talking to "Axel" which was the character I had with this island and for those who don't know this quote is from the game Kingdom Hearts 2 when the character "Axel" says this line in combat. 



Funny how I just had you on my island Frett, yet you don't see to remember me in the dream. 



I wonder if thats ever happen to anyone when sleeping if they suddenly woke up and they are on the ground. Also Plucky, that sounds pretty painful. You probably should not sleep in that chair behind you. 



Well your right about that Bruce, because I wasn't too happy with how this island of Yoake turned out to be so I did a restart, but I can always look back on it to see how far I've come and yes I have improved the odds on my new island.


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Plaza shenanigans:*
------------------------- 



Yoga with the elephant in the room.




Agnes prepares to go full lead throat with an ear-extending rendition of K.K. Metal.







Cow & dog synchronization.




A happy gerbil proudly wears his new eyeglasses.


----------



## AccfSally

I love how they now carry ice cream cones for the summer.


----------



## themysterybidder




----------



## VanitasFan26

I disagree Judy, I don't always enjoy decorating and it become really tiresome trying new things. 



Pretty much Petri you sound like just like every other Doctor who always give out the same advice. 



Boone, quit being so dramatic. You need to learn to give your body a rest and not overwork yourself so much. 



"Snowsquatch" I am not sure if you just made that up Cube, or you're just trying to find excuses to mention food in your conversations.


----------



## Sid

I've been learning how to have fun on my island again.


----------



## BrokenSanity

A few days ago I got two new conversations with a smug(Chadder) and sisterly(Frita) villager that I've never seen before
I wish I got a picture of the other piece of dialog I liked, it gave me a chuckle




I want to give Drift a hug 





You really think so Bitty?


----------



## AccfSally

Hazel gave me the Golden meter and pipes DIY recipe yesterday.


----------



## Nunnafinga

_"I'm singin' in the rain
Just singin' in the rain
What a glorious feeling
I'm hoppy again.........."   



_
*Moby:* So,Benedict......is that a rocky road ice cream cone you're holding in your......uh....wing?I sure do like rocky road ice cream.I like it a lot.I'll give you 10 million bells and an autographed photo of Raymond for that cone.

*Benedict:* Nope.

*Moby:* I'll throw in a head of lettuce and a bucket of mealworms.

*Benedict:* Deal.




You can have mine but why would you want to wear some tacky relic from the 70's?




Oohhhh...that's why.Apparently,Jambette likes tacky relics from the 70's.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Alright kids lets slap those binders!




This is literally the best thing Drift ever said to me omg


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Genji's Bwongoid pals dancing in the tree in his 'backyard'.


----------



## themysterybidder

Nintendo really need to put out some sort of shelter for K. K. when it's raining!


----------



## themysterybidder

So Raymond had an extra cup of tea, but didn't offer it to me.


Raymond decided to come out into the rain even though he dislikes it. 


Flora had a coffee overload.


Finally, Raymond had fleas.


----------



## AccfSally

Happy Birthday to Sally!!  
Her 'twin sister' was there too.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Cranston recently moved to my island and I was surprised that he had such a nice Asian themed house interior.I like how the red isn't overdone like in Rio's house.




My cats(and one spaced out pig)braved the elements to see K.K. Slider perform.They didn't even mind the wet dog smell.




Kiki caught some air recently at Cyd's birthday party.


----------



## KYM1996

Poppy is so adorable :3


----------



## BrokenSanity

[out of context]


----------



## KYM1996

This little Garden area on my island


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's guayabera shirt season on my island.My villagers are looking _mucho caliente_.




I can't help it......you look so delicious.




Some of my villagers have formed a singing group.They call themselves Hare,Hog & Dog.


----------



## KYM1996

My cozy living room


----------



## r00st3r3

Uh... Thanks Lucky you are a real pal!


----------



## Moritz

r00st3r3 said:


> Uh... Thanks Lucky you are a real pal!
> View attachment 445360


Sometimes I wonder what Nintendo was thinking...


----------



## AccfSally

Anicotti visited my island a few days ago. She use to live on my island back in 2020.


----------



## AccfSally

Sally exploring the new area.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I gave Merengoo a cook's coat and it looks good on her but it seems to have a bit of...ummm....extra ventilation in back:




What's with the visible bum?




Oh,I get it now.Gotta have some tail space.










I was curious to see what a villager would give me in return for receiving a fancy schmancy gift like a royal crown.Geez,that must be one heck of a sleeved apron.


----------



## KYM1996

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 445577Sally exploring the new area.


Wow, this looks so pretty!


----------



## AccfSally

Sasha and Claude are so cute together. 
Too bad I'm going to let Sasha move, not now but someday.






Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Reese and Cyrus's wedding at an Ice Cream shop.






Your browser is not able to display this video.




He's dancing with the gyroid.


----------



## KYM1996

Finally completed my bathroom


----------



## themysterybidder

I wish Wardell could come and live on my island.  He's too good for Lottie.


----------



## Nunnafinga

What??I thought Julian was Fancy Ed.







Uhh.....Joey,my boy....you are indeed a bird.You have a bill and wings.....and some kind of yellow fuzz that might eventually become feathers.




Weird story time




Normal time


----------



## AccfSally

It's just a light switch, Static.


----------



## Autumn247

I finally designed the second floor to my cafe, it's like a little lounge/tv/game/computer area. I realize my welcome mat is not centered in these pics, I fixed it before I finished with everything though but it is off center in these pics


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Sasha on pizza:*





















Mmmmmm.....hot,melty moist clowns.......


----------



## AccfSally

Today is the last day of Wedding season.


----------



## themysterybidder

Cookie brought me a present, a garbage bin, lovely(!)


----------



## themysterybidder

Wisp, you should know by now I am your friend, not your enemy. Even tried approaching Wisp from the front, but no, he still splatters his spirit pieces everywhere. 





Just a normal day on Hazzard island, Roscoe wants to spar with Buck.  



My three favourites out to have a chat with me in the pouring rain, that's true friendship.




This apron must be one very special item, as Lionel and Kidd tried to buy it from me on the same day!  






Relaxing outside Resident Services with Buck and Chrissy before performing tough tasks such as, watering the flowers, collecting seashells, fishing ... 




Think Roscoe needs the Be a Chef set from Timmy and Tommy.




The magnificent DJ KK!


----------



## themysterybidder

Boomer and I just relaxing on the beach.  



Huh? Prepared for what, Wardell?





Who couldn't love adorable Al?





Orville being Orville.





Between a penguin and a lion.




Teddy, I think you and I are going to get along just fine!



Wilbur using his Dodo Airlines umbrella!


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
6/29/2022


----------



## BrokenSanity

Look at the little buddy I found at the beach! 




Seriously Nintendo letting villagers float in these floaties in the ocean is so stinking cute




Two carnivores and one brave chicken stretch




Well if it isn't my old pal Cyd


----------



## themysterybidder

So, I gave Al a Chinese-style meal ...





and got this response... 


Think there's a bit of rivalry between Buck and Vic, as Vic has started patrolling the island.




Roscoe rocking his tortoise shell glasses.



Don't worry Lionel, I can take it



New resident Teddy doing his stretches in the rain on the beach!


----------



## Nunnafinga

What is it?I'll swap you my dreamsicle for your double scoop cone.I only licked it once.




♬_ "You smell just like vanilla
You taste like buttercream
You're filling up my senses
With empty calories
I feel like I'm just missing
Something whenever you leave
We've got all the ingredients except you needing me
So respectfully
I'm not a piece of cake
For you to just discard
While you walk away
With the frosting of my heart"_ ♬







Naming a pet "Slick"......not really that weird.Having that pet be a cicada shell.......yeah,weird.


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
September 1, 2020


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
September 3, 2020



Okay, then...not your most flattering outfit, Charlise.


----------



## themysterybidder

The Hazzard Trio were out last night singing so even though I can't sing with them I wanted to join the fun!


----------



## AccfSally

Today's Uncle Static's birthday!







Five villagers vs one fish.


----------



## themysterybidder

Adore this picture of Roscoe. When I bought the camera upgrade from the Nook Mile Redemption service I was trying to figure out how to control the app, when Roscoe decided to walk past!


----------



## zarf

(Gee I wonder why...)


----------



## Nunnafinga

The real reason Puck wears a helmet: Pointy cat ears during yoga.




Whoa........my mind is blown.

*Fishing Tourney Action*



Am I bothering you guys?




Ah,my two normal girls are fishing together.How nice.







Wow,I think my normal girls are gripping those fishing poles a bit too tightly.


----------



## azurill

Fishing tournament. This must be the best spot . 






Static’s Birthday


----------



## PacV




----------



## themysterybidder

A few screenshots from the past of Hazzard!
(March 2022)
First time going on a mystery tour with Kapp'n. It's a shame we can only take one trip a day with him.  I don't know about anyone else, but I never skip his sea shanties!




Ever since I unlocked Kapp'n I had a soft spot for him so I bought his Amiibo figure.  When I scanned it, I got a lovely surprise when he brought his family to The Roost!  (April 2022)








Father and son, Chip and C.J. enjoying a coffee together. (April 2022) (Note: I was a bit disappointed in HHA when I made Chip a vacation home as I wanted to put C.J. in with him as a room mate. However, he didn't want a room mate because of his eating habits.  C.J. had to make do with Flick as a room mate.)





No wonder Redd, if you keep selling fakes! (April 2022) (I would love if Nintendo put in an option to question Redd about a fake item they received)



It's no wonder Redd, if you're selling statues like the fake Gallant Statue! (I was going to post a picture, but was worried it would be against the forum rules as it could be classed as nudity.)

It's always a pleasure having Wardell over for coffee at The Roost, but I would love if he just came himself as I want him all to myself. He's far too good to be stuck on HHA working for Lottie! I love this picture in particular as Buff Buck is in the background! (April 2022)




Vic is just grumbling as usual...




Think it's time Timmy and Tommy started to sell some hay fever remedies...



This is why I dislike Flick...


----------



## Picturetaker93

Trying to take some pictures of my island. Please feel free to tell me what you guys think


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
September 4, 2020




Sure, Ozzie. Uh-huh. Ok. I'll buy that...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Relaxing with a couple of my villagers.......




Hey......go work out somewhere else,ya silly buzzard!




Oh yeah....thanks for the big bird butt shot.Geez.







Yep Jammy,by the end of the summer the romance fizzles out and the summer lovers go their separate ways.You should stop reading those stories and just watch those Hallmark Channel movies.They always have a happy ending....a very predictable happy ending................


----------



## themysterybidder

How cute is Pascal? 




 Love to watch Pascal float away clutching his scallop.




That's very kind of you Octavian as we've only known each other for a few days...




Octavian's views on gadgets and smartphones!


----------



## themysterybidder

Back in April when Roscoe moved in ... (I had to have a Rosco(e) on Hazzard!








I wish we got the option to help the villagers move in...




I decided to leave Roscoe and let him move in without hassling him ...


----------



## themysterybidder

Some of Wilbur's dialogue ...


----------



## themysterybidder

(June 2022) Redd looking very pleased with himself after selling me a fake painting...




Redd's trawler ...




Nice screenshot of the under appreciated Barista, Brewster.  I would definitely take a cup of coffee from The Roost, as his cups must be extremely clean as he never stops cleaning them - apart to make a coffee! 




When Daisy was invited to Hazzard, unfortunately Roscoe wasn't in The Roost at the same time...




Hazzard's entrance ...


----------



## zarf

I played at 6am today and was reminded of how pretty the morning light can be. K.K. joined us for morning aerobics. It honestly cracks me up seeing him stand naked next to everyone else lol. Afterwards, I bumped into Teddy at the beach and we enjoyed our takeout coffee together!


----------



## AccfSally

Sasha is the only one...THE ONLY one to use this area correctly.


----------



## Drawdler

My bathroom, Bettina’s house, and a real masterpiece













Drago was actually insistent about sitting next to me XD


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
September 4, 2020



























O'Hare-the smug of the glib tongue!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Peewee was having one of those really fancy Haagen-Klondike Magnum ice cream bars.It was so fancy he had to put on his tux to eat it.




Heh,I thought he was gonna say that he smelled frog's legs....because,you know......Henry is a frog....and he has legs.




I'm pretty sure she's being sarcastic.







Yeah.....that's kinda what I was going for.


----------



## themysterybidder

Al, has Hazzard and Tom Nook sussed out ...


----------



## smug villager

When you go eat ice cream in town square with your bestie and the local mean old man.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Plan to create a journal of Drimusa but is taking a while to properly write and organize. Still I have the desire to share with you all some things. Why not start with Jay and Marlo's wholesome relationship. Here is one of the many cute moments they have together. It's clear they trained their dancing skills to impress everyone XD
Who knew the scary hamster mafia boss could be so cute.


----------



## Nunnafinga

The cats' natural hunting instincts are piqued by the presence of a bird,their natural prey.But since this is a very large bird with pointy,pink talons...............




..........the disappointed cats will just have to crack open and share a can of Friskies.




♬_ Make believe you're in a jungle movie.
Watch the baby elephants go by.
The beat is groovy.
It's a brand new dance you ought to try,
Come to the jungle and see the animal attraction,
Baby elephants in action.... _♬







Oh yeah?What about that stack of books over there?


----------



## themysterybidder

(June 2022)
When Raymond lived on Hazzard he seemed to enjoy his DIY...


----------



## Drawdler

Photo from when Bettina invited me yesterday, it just seems like a super cozy one  She drank coffee right before she was going to sleep and while she had PJs on too ?_?





Drago lookin’ cool while I still have him here. Love his house, I remember the days of choosing villagers partly based on their house since you couldn’t redesign them. And being stuck with starter homes.


----------



## Licorice




----------



## themysterybidder

(April 2022)
Kidd enjoying a snooze in front of my house




(July 2022)
Meeting Kicks on Harv's island for the first time




Beware of Vic if you're playing a game with him...




Oh Vic...


----------



## Drawdler

Please Drago.
I love the mental image of these two staring me down. XD But Drago is blinking in the second pic. …








My girl chillin





The skylines look so cool


----------



## Nunnafinga

I finally managed to get one of my favorite squirrels on my island.Sally,or Long Tall Sally as I called her in New Leaf("Long Tall Sally" is an old song by Little Richard).I've always liked her droopy eyelids...they make her look like she's always relaxed.







I've met many cactusususes over the years and they are among the friendliest plants I've known.Definitely misunderstood.They might hate balloons,though.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

It's about time I mentioned my visit to @themysterybidder island Hazzard back on 16th of July which I enjoyed a lot! Thank you Jenny for having me.
I finally met Buck. Jenny's favorite villager.



I like how the first thing he asked me was to be on the lookout for some cool boulders. If reminded me of my favorite villager Jay that uses boulders to train his "jaw" muscles as he describes it.














Jenny showed me around her island and I got to meet Octavian who called me a sucker XD



Boomer confessed something to me.  Dunno if I should let Jenny know about this...






If I didn't know Lionel was a smug villager I would have thought he was a jock. I was happily surprised to see him dressed like this as he looks really cool with either formal clothes or in athletic clothes. I'm glad he hopes to see me around more 



Vic did a interesting spin. I wonder what was that about. 



There is another villager in Hazzard town that was really interesting and it's Al. Since this post is getting a little big I will end it here. I will talk about Al in another post (as I didn't finish creating gif of his funny behavior and want to make it justice.) I will also add my villagers impressions of Jenny later plus another about the island spots I enjoyed the most but not today (everything in moderation). I leave you all with Laria and Jenny looking at an empty field that someday will be wonderfully decorated by Jenny.


----------



## Drawdler

Yet another variant of this house, I don’t know if I want it to be Drago or Tammi’s. I forgot to post this specific photo in my own thread I think- so let me hide it here like an easter egg


----------



## themysterybidder

I always love having conversations with Al ...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Now here's a couple of cool dudes but I sense that there is a bit of coolness..........missing.












Alrighty,then.Now we are at maximum coolness.


----------



## themysterybidder

Whatever you do, don't tell Roscoe if you tell a white lie in your journal! 











Quite right Roscoe, no point in keeping a journal if it's not accurate!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yep and the older you get,the faster time moves.I remember when a week felt like seven days but now it feels like seven hours.




I can be cool too.....well,as cool as those ugly sunglasses will let me be.




I recently plucked Chevre from a mystery island.She was just too cute pass up and I already have her sister,Nan.Now the hard part is getting these two goat girls together because I have them on different islands.






I like how Nintendo made Nan and Chevre's houses kind of like a Bizarro Superman thing where their furniture is on the opposite side and in an opposite color scheme.




My chicken man Benedict is off on a new adventure.See ya later,bud.


----------



## AccfSally

My love for Isabelle.


----------



## themysterybidder

Roscoe casually lifting a weight in the fairground...



 Over on Happy Home Paradise, Rory (I think that's his name, always get him and Rex mixed up), kicking the sand.


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550792791776604161




All my babies were outside for the ceremony. <3


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yeah!I hope ewe like it and won't feel sheepish about saying it.




Raymond and I had fun at the Gilligan Island Annual Costume Ball.Raymond went as Frank Sinatra and I went as Beaver Cleaver from the old Leave It To Beaver show.Gee,Wally......













There were some interesting things in the sky today.


----------



## themysterybidder

Vic being his usual charming self, after I accidentally bumped into him during yesterday's Bug off...




I came to see you Roscoe, not to snack.  Next time we'll have some snacks. (I wish we could have a picnic with other villagers.)




An evening selfie with Flick, before he left Hazzard ...




Sometimes Al says this about food ...


----------



## S.J.

I started a new island on my second Switch.  I plan to make this the island I primarily play now, but I still needed to keep my original island as it’s special!  Here’s some pictures from Day One (though not much exciting to report yet)!



*Timmy didn’t look all that pleased when I chose a Northern Hemisphere island instead of a Southern Hemisphere island. *






*A close to our first day on the island!








And a celebration of freedom… I can’t wait to get a new hairstyle and new clothes, but she’s kind of cute! 



*​


----------



## AccfSally

Genji is the best! besides Sally.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551237751202144256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551220087956205568


----------



## angelcat621

Been working on my island a lot the last few weeks.

My rock garden, created from a template uploaded online by Alexi Giovani: 



Butterfly  pond, inspired by sources online:



Pumpkin patch above Tom's house:



Veggie garden:


No that's not a spaceship back there. Just move along. 

Sorry about poor image quality. It's all a picture of a picture since I can't figure out how to link my phone with the Switch.


----------



## Alexi Giovani

angelcat621 said:


> Been working on my island a lot the last few weeks.
> 
> My rock garden, created from a template uploaded online by Alexi Giovani: View attachment 448929
> 
> Butterfly  pond, inspired by sources online:View attachment 448930
> 
> Pumpkin patch above Tom's house:View attachment 448931
> 
> Veggie garden:View attachment 448932
> No that's not a spaceship back there. Just move along.
> 
> Sorry about poor image quality. It's all a picture of a picture since I can't figure out how to link my phone with the Switch.


Looks awesome @angelcat621 ! Had planned on doing a video on that actually.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Continuation of my post about my visit to Hazzard island on the 16th of July. Today I will share with you my favorite spots on the island.



I visited inside Jenny's house and loved the villager pictures. She has so many! The outside even if it still under construction has a few spots that I already enjoy like the entrance to the island. Everything is so well organized and displayed. It is going to look even more amazing when it is finished.
Now let's talk about Al. The resident that seemed to be the most happy to see me. I never had Al in my town but my love for him started all the way back in New Leaf. At the time I used to trade items with a person that had Al in town and each time I visited I always talked to the residents. Al was the one who was always happy to see me each time and that stuck on my memory. It seems in New horizons he hasn't changed. Maybe Jay is my favorite dreamie but Al has become my favorite villager to visit outside my town.
Now that you have the context let me tell you how he introduced himself to me in Hazzard. I was visiting the residents when Al walks towards me and Jenny.

After talking to Jenny he comes up to me and stands there.  








He seems really happy to talk to me and I think he remembers me even though he seemed not to...the other residents in Hazzard weren't as relaxed as he was so he must know me, right?! After that I follow Jenny around a bit and then I find Al again. Now he wants me to move in and sleep over at his house XD Well he is not fooling me now! He remembers me! Of course I had to politely refuse because I have the Drimusa island to deal with. His clothing choice is amazing by the way! I love it.




I was a a bit surprised by the "ayyyee" as I didn't realize it is his catchphrase but is so similar to Jay's "heeeeyy". At that moment I thought he was trying to copy Jay's (my dreamie) catchphrase so he could impress me XD You know what? That is now my headcanon for Al and Laria Nook.








Roscoe already lived in Drimusa once and since he is familiar with me he joked around a bit but he wasn't nice about it. I don't mind as I'm one of the fans that wish residents were a little meaner. When I got out of the house Al was nearby and somehow knew about the situation and warned me about the strange "vibes". He's worried and that's really sweet. Now if Roscoe had been meaner to me this encounter would have been a lot more impacful but I can always headcanon.


Eventually my time to leave Hazzard came and Al made sure to be there to say goodbye.  He's such a sweet guy 





He did a little dance as goodbye and the experience in Hazzard was even more special thanks to him. I'm glad to see Al after all these years. I find it curious how my love for this lazy gorilla didn't come from my interactions with him in my own game but by visiting him on other players towns. He's the only villager with that backstory with Laria Nook and that makes him unique in my eyes. Jenny has a great resident here that I hope he can make the Hazzard experience special for Jenny.


----------



## Nunnafinga

The Bug-Off might be over but the fury of competition still remains.







It's incrullerble that Frett and I can fritter away our time making up silly puns.




There are,but one of the biggest mysteries is why you've been saying "buttquack"for the past nine years........must be that stupid guy who keeps making him say that.....


----------



## themysterybidder

(June 2022) Poor Kidd was unwell,





No Kidd, don't say that!




I gave Kidd some medicine ...




Thankfully, Kidd was back to his old self.


----------



## moonbunny

I've been working on the southern half of my island. There are obviously still areas I need to decorate, but I'm really happy with how it's coming along!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551467439677775872


----------



## themysterybidder

Roscoe does not like where I have put my plaza train ...



I'm not shifty, Roscoe, I promise!



I'm flattered, I've never been called an artist before ...



Roscoe's angry!


----------



## CutsceneLogic

It finally happened!! :O


----------



## S.J.

CutsceneLogic said:


> View attachment 449182
> 
> It finally happened!! :O



Congratulations!  I've always loved this as one of the most exciting achievements in game!  It's also a really cute picture!


----------



## moonbunny

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551917474131546113


----------



## Nunnafinga

Whadda ya mean.....do you think I'm some kind of weirdo who prominently displays women's clothing in his house???







OMG!Big Al is a Peeping Tom!Whoa....




Eh....false alarm.Al is just hungry and the restaurant doesn't open for another hour.


----------



## AccfSally

Angry bunnies


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
July 5, 2020





















Insert Ciaran's totally impartial but flattering reply here, whatever it was. 















A couple of cranky softies.


----------



## zarf

Teddy using the bear umbrella I gave him!


----------



## themysterybidder

@Nunnafinga The screenshots of Al, really made me laugh as I have Al on my island. 

(July, 27 2022)
I think Lionel and Vesta would make a cute and interesting couple, so I'm going to ship the, Lionesta!


----------



## S.J.

My very best cousin, Redd, has arrived!






I can’t say Stu, water probably?






I’ve never been called muscular before… 






Hey, come back.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Even a robot octopus has to eat.....apparently.




Eh,it's alright.I've seen a naked duck before.




I have a piece of Arizona on my island.




7:13 A.M. Sunday morning "Quality Time"


----------



## CutsceneLogic

S.J. said:


> Congratulations!  I've always loved this as one of the most exciting achievements in game!  It's also a really cute picture!


Thank you!!


----------



## CutsceneLogic

Found my second one!


----------



## S.J.

Visited Jenny @themysterybidder on Hazzard today!  She very generously gave me all of the fruits I needed, plus all of the crops, plus a bunch of DIYs I didn’t have, _plus _a gift from Buck! I also got to do some shopping at Able’s and Nook’s Cranny.  Thank you so much for all of the help! Your main island was so beautiful. Here are some snaps from today!


----------



## Nenya

Justin said:


> This is the official sticky thread for sharing your captured screenshots and videos from Animal Crossing: New Horizons! You should always post this content in here unless you have screenshots or videos surrounding a specific topic that would be useful to others and deserves its own thread.
> 
> Please...
> 
> Be considerate with the number of screenshots and frequency in which you post. It'd be best to limit to 10 or less screenshots per post and not make posts more than once per day in order to share the thread with others and not dominate all of the space.
> Use spoiler tags if you are time traveling and sharing content that is far ahead of what most players have likely seen, at least for the first few weeks after release date.
> Only post in here if you have either content to share, or are replying to someone else's content.
> 
> *Screenshot and Videos Guide*
> 
> Here is a brief summary of how to capture and share screenshots or videos on Nintendo Switch for Animal Crossing: New Horizons. This will be updated further at a later date.
> 
> *Capturing Screenshots and Videos*
> 
> To capture a screenshot on your Nintendo Switch, press the capture button on the bottom of the left Joy-Con! On a Pro Controller, the button will be towards the centre-left of the controller. For a video, simply hold down the capture button.
> 
> For viewing your captured screenshots and videos, head to the Switch Home Menu and press the blue Albums button along the bottom. See the official Nintendo support article here for more information.
> 
> *Sharing Screenshots and Videos*
> 
> You can use the built-in Share function in the Albums app to post your screenshots or videos to either Twitter or Facebook. See the official Nintendo support article here for more information.
> 
> Alternatively, if you are using an SD Card, you can remove it from your Switch and insert the card into a computer to retrieve the images manually for upload on TBT. (or another website) The SD Card can be found under the kickstand on the back.
> 
> _Note: We, the staff, will be creating a series of relevant sticky threads for New Horizons shortly and closing similar existing threads. This is to have full control over the OPs of the threads, and to eliminate any fighting over who gets the make 'the' thread._


Finally getting around to asking this: how do I download a video? I just trimmed one of my ACNH videos down to seven seconds but I still get the OOPS! I am trying to copy from my computer... Thank you for any help!


----------



## themysterybidder

Nenya said:


> Finally getting around to asking this: how do I download a video? I just trimmed one of my ACNH videos down to seven seconds but I still get the OOPS! I am trying to copy from my computer... Thank you for any help!


I had that problem too, the way I got round it was to make a Twitter account, upload your videos there and then use the insert media option.  There could be another way!

Screenshots:

The edited version of Chow having a discussion with Boomer about the future!


----------



## Nenya

themysterybidder said:


> I had that problem too, the way I got round it was to make a Twitter account, upload your videos there and then use the insert media option. There could be another way!



Thank you for responding, mystery bidder.  Yes, I'm aware of going through Twitter or Facebook, but am unwilling to sign up for either one (I'm too old for social media ). This should work off of the computer, as Justin says in the original post ("Alternatively, if you are using an SD Card, you can remove it from your Switch and insert the card into a computer to retrieve the images manually for upload on TBT.") It seems like it should be simple, right? I have so many cute videos! (imo)


----------



## Nunnafinga

I started a new island a few weeks ago called Chippo......chickens+hippos=Chippo.I had this idea back in New Leaf and it didn't work out so I'm giving it another shot in New Horizons.The island is divided between the chicken side and the hippo side.The chicken side will probably be mostly rural/farming while the hippo side will have a kind of bath/jungle/water theme.I thought about doing a Journal for this island but I already have a couple of those so I'm just going to periodically post my Chippo stuff here:



Here's the Chippo crew: L to R,top: Rocco,Becky,Biff,Hippeux,Nubb,Bubbles,Goose,Plucky  L to R,bottom: Ava,Benedict,Bitty 




Steam powered hippos




Can anyone guess who lives here?Hint: It's not Lawrence Welk.




I don't think Bubbles is getting the full benefit of wearing sunglasses.




Busy day at the Plaza.


----------



## moonbunny

Decorating the area around Able's! I got rid of the dirt path around the shop, but I didn't feel like re-doing the pics lol. Nook's Cranny is on the other side of the bridge, so I'll get around to that area soon!


----------



## themysterybidder

My villagers always seem to go to sleep when they are holding an ice cream, not the smartest move, Vesta...




Nothing weird Vesta, so all's wool that ends wool...




Frank being Frank .... (He's going next!)




Over on Happy Home Paradise, I took a snapshot of a sweet looking Angus and Patty...they would make a lovely couple.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uh...I think you forgot your basic pants,bud.




Yeah,the vest looks great but we just received a cease and desist order addressed to you from some guys named Raymond and O'Hare.Something about trademark infringement involving specific styles of big eyeglasses and tiny hats.




Yeah,that's probably not a good thing.......what does a duck smell like anyways?


----------



## themysterybidder

Frank's words of wisdom...










I guess that makes sense, Frank.




I think Frank has confused himself.


----------



## moonbunny

Pics to show the updated patterns around Able's!









Cute pics just for the fun of it~









Also started working on Nook's...


----------



## themysterybidder

Looks as if Roscoe and I are having a chat over my back fence.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I did a lot of that in the 80's.







Art imitates life: Hippos hanging out near the water.







Oh sure....throw it on.




Whoa,Ava looks like she's ready to lock me into a crossface chickenwing....Get it?Because she's a chicken wearing a wrestler uniform?Ok,never mind........


----------



## BrokenSanity

Finally gave Drift a black biker jacket my boi is lookin' good 








You should ask Chadder where on earth he buys his clothes instead Cookie






Late night coffee break








These two screenshots without context give me a chuckle


----------



## CylieDanny

Left the forums because I didn't have internet. But now that Im visitimg again, I wanted to show off my South Park Island~ the whole island is filled, but Im still not finished it. 

Three villagers changed. 

I let Filbert go, to be with Genji and Sally came on down to join us.





Tweek snagged Pippy from a tent because I had no luck, and Chief got to move on, 





I accidentally told Bruce he could go, so I went island hunting and failed. So I sent Craig out and he brought back Nibbles 





Tweek rocking his summer ware at Tweek bros 





Pippy is trying out Tweek Bro's coffee, and will probably become addicted with those fresh local ingrediants and blend





Marshal, Static and Raymond started work at the food court:





Static cant decide where he
 wants to work. Either selling crispy normal chicken or some crunchy puffs. 









Raymond doesnt know how to work.





Marshal likes the all natural chili stand~





---





City Wok had to be censored for this because of the sign  but Im really happy with it





I made one of many refrence stands, that two of my reps aprove of for sure









Ive seen Sasha and Sally here too but only have a picture of Pippy shopping here





  - -
I have quite a few buildings but some I had to censor or arn't quite finished, 

i'm pretty pleased with all I accomplished so far! My goal is to have lots of small refrences everywhere to decorate, hopefully more buildings and stands will be done soon, 





Plenty more to come~in this small island town with these friends of mine~


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
July 10, 2020













Keep it! I like it!


----------



## themysterybidder

Roscoe tells me about his sleeping habits!


----------



## Nunnafinga

A sheep counting sheep.




Joey my boy,you are a toy duck.I like that kimono.




Oh yeah?So does Beardo.





Only 87 days until The Great Pumpkin returns.Good grief.


----------



## themysterybidder

(March 2022)
Al, please don't do that! 








Al, as much as I love you, that sounds gross!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ah,well her place is one of those tacky generic starter homes.Don't be too hard on her.By the way,this is Boyd,my new cranky neighbor.Something about a red gorilla with a flame paint job appealed to me so here he is.




Yes.Please stay in that same exact position forever.We'll bring you water and a bale of hay every couple of days.




K.K. laments that his career has come to playing for a nerdy cat,a blue squirrel and a dung beetle on some nondescript island in the middle of nowhere on a dreary Saturday morning.Hey...cheer up,pal.You've come a long way for a naked dog that can only play four chords.


----------



## Roxxy

Fireworks are back!


----------



## Yanrima~

It’s fireworks season at Royale-3!


----------



## themysterybidder

(March 2022)
Vic's Words of Wisdom ...








Quite agree Vic, it's the same with a spell checker on a computer ...




Oh dear, Vic, best get yourself a calculator!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Today is International Cat Day so I'm posting some screenshots of my favorite cat villagers:


----------



## CylieDanny

I love the wolves, I missed having them on my island so I had to get them back ♡


----------



## CylieDanny

I played at night for the first time, some interesting things happened:


Spoiler: Night time adventures 







Who are you, and why are you floating around on the bathroom roof...?



(Wow am I ever late to the party)

--




Marshal looks absolutely adorable in the crown @themysterybidder gave me Your too sweet.
--




... Are villagers 10% creepier at night? Or is Sasha speaking from personal experience. That honestly wouldn't surprise me lol. Him, and Sherb have been saying some really creepy stuff lately.


--------------------
 My main reason for playing at night was because Im addicted to fishing, and wanted to get the night time big boys!!


Spoiler: River fish










Protect the Arrowana, they're so cute and endangered.






My new friend. I caught two while looking for a Gar. Dorado are really beautiful fish.
( I love this mask )

I wanted to see my river fish, so I went to the museum, and Kid Cat was there. It was like a museum trip with him.


Spoiler: Museum with Kid Cat









Hi Cat







Photo bomber...






(Arapaima are beautiful fish. Like a seadragon)





Bye Cat~






Revisting the museum to see my Gar, and Raymond was visiting!



(I thought Gar were bigger then that lol)




(A Saw shark! My favorite kinda shark. I was tempted to keep him)

Off to the ocean~


----------



## hoodathotit

Nunnafinga said:


> Today is International Cat Day so I'm posting some screenshots of my favorite cat villagers:
> 
> View attachment 451521
> 
> View attachment 451531
> 
> View attachment 451532
> 
> View attachment 451534
> 
> View attachment 451540


According to Kryten, Rimmer is a sme...sme...sme...


----------



## Pyoopi

These were some design ideas for my left room and a villager home but I decided not to use them. 









I was trying to make a moody scene and played with the lighting. 





Mysterious distillery room?  





A pitfall factory room, haha. It was fun but I also found it ugly and didn't want this in my house.


----------



## Nunnafinga

My lazy boys express pain and anguish after an excruciating thirty-seven seconds of exercise.




Here's one of the most popular villagers in the game with one of the least popular villagers in the game.




All of my male villagers get a suit jacket shortly after they move in.If they look classy,they'll be classy.




Well.......he's new.I'm sure his gift-giving skills will improve with time.




Uh....I was kinda hoping that flashy jacket would have.....well,you know......a longer cut in the back.


----------



## apeisland

I am posting to share two of my favourite villagers hanging out together this afternoon ! It made me so happy 










I also caught a bit earlier today Deli looking at a butterfly ❤



And finally this picture from Tucker I took last night, it is so funny and he looks so cute on his sleeping clothes ❤




Thank you for reading ! As an extra, my first picture with my new villager: Cesar ❤





	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2022



zarf said:


> View attachment 449345
> 
> Teddy using the bear umbrella I gave him!


This is super cute I love it ❤ best idea!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,I'm pretty sure he's never had that.Of course I changed it...I wouldn't eat my pal Benedict.




That's more like it.




I found this nice chicken footprint design.




Or is it just a design?If it isn't then Benedict has his feet on backwards.




You of course,Hippeux since Rocco has no hair whatsoever......except for those purty eyelashes.




Here's an outdoor bath area for the hippos.




I started this triple waterfall thingy but ran out of ideas.


----------



## AccfSally

Re-model Genji and Marshal's houses again.


----------



## Nunnafinga

It's amazing how Marty can sleep next to a cicada the size of a skateboard.




It's gonna get better if you hold still for a sec...........




I usually have a pair of lazy boys per island and these guys are my latest.They're both cute as bug's ears and I like 'em a lot but.... they're not exactly the sharpest tools in the shed.




Do you ever come across one of your villagers wearing an outfit that you don't remember giving to them and don't know where they got it from?I don't know here Gala got this particular outfit but I like it.Oh,by the way,I'll be having a stout English breakfast tea.


----------



## AccfSally

Clever, very clever.





Ankha was camping out today, this is my first time seeing her in-person on my island. I like her, but not as much as Monique.







The cleaning superheros, Sasha and Claude.








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559650332816289792


----------



## Autumn247

I designed this house in HHP for Flurry today, I never knew this villager existed till I saw her on the HHP island, I love her, and her whole snowy theme, she's so cute


----------



## AccfSally

Sally, my sweet little baby.


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
August 2, 2020









Sure, Eugene. Uh huh. I'll buy that. OK.


----------



## Nunnafinga

What strange language is this?







It's a dark and stormy night every day in Tasha's house.She recently moved to my island and I've read that her house has a sort of private eye/film noir kind of theme.I'm not sure what the theme is but that wallpaper is cool.





Are you saying that they might even be...pumped up?






Tutu is too cool for school.


----------



## CylieDanny

Marlo just moves in, and looks like he owns the island with his golden door. Tempted to make him represent Cartman tbh.
(It doesnt help that theres a luxary car right there. But each house has one. I love how he looks like a mob leader)



This is officially my favorite part of my island. I love moon jellies!!





I made this small random cliff incline, because I had no idea what to do with it. Its near Kenny's house, no one used it. But I found both Sherb (Bradley), and Static (Pete) up there today. Its a nice look out I suspose.
(Also double rainbow!)



Dude Sweet! All I had to do was renovate my farm, and put dozens of flowers behind the barn, and Raymond (Toliken)'s mansion to mimic snow~
(How can Isabelle even find them. At a regular angle you cant see them very well and they're all blocked off)



Five stars does feel really satisfying though ^^ Your not getting more flowers.
(Marshal (Gregory) knows South Park isnt susposed to be so floral, since he complained about the amount to me. So most of the flowers are white to mimic snow)



Lets celebrate with a Robot K.K concert preformed by my baby Lopez (?)~


----------



## themysterybidder

How adorable is Dobie?  He looks as if he could be the grandfather figure of Hazzard.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Bryan Cranston struts down the red carpet wearing the always fashionable Kabuki-actor yukata.




Well,he really isn't stubborn or scary.




Yet another new villager here on Cheez-It.Who could it be?




It's the Teal Wonder,Rodney.There were too many smugs and not enough crankies on his former island so here he is.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Good boy Drift






I made her break the forth wall 




Why are you at school if you don't know where your desk is?




No it's weird if you don't love Froggy chair _/hj




Ew Merry...





_


----------



## themysterybidder

Was experimenting with the handheld camera today with Flick as he was standing still.


----------



## Slothicans

I've been going around, capturing the failed bug-catching attempts of my villagers. This one is my favourite so far. It's funny how both of them went after the same butterfly and how Sasha noped out at the end. Poor Skye didn't succeed either. 



https://imgur.com/sS7A2Kn


----------



## CylieDanny

"Hey guys, I brought a friend!"



(K.K parade in the background really tied this together)


----------



## themysterybidder

Roscoe giving me some advice about wisp stings! 
Roscoe don't just sit there, help me!  Get over to Nook's Cranny for some medicine!




Thank you Roscoe for that...




Yeah, it's me, Roscoe...




Oh, Roscoe, you're not old! Roscoe, believe me I didn't plan to get stung!




Why do we never see villagers bring stung?  Seems to be only fleas they attract...



Thank you for the advice Roscoe, I thought you would have been a gent and got it for me. Buck would have got it for me...




Back to business, Bunny Day takes priority to a wasp sting!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Lolly has been on a James Brown kick lately.Get up offa that thing,girl.




Desperately?So what's the special occasion?




Ah,I see.Frett just wanted to wear something special for the Cheez-It island group pic.Hey,I can see Rodney's ear!




Gettin' sloppy.




Oh,that poor butterfly.


----------



## themysterybidder

Roscoe in the rain! 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1564237351810994179


----------



## themysterybidder

(April 2022)
Ursala got a little mad just because I accidentally hit her with a net!


----------



## xmenfan2001

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563380907234721792im hopinh this works but i took this while working on flattening my island . you can spot the exact moment that i realize marshal is admiring this bug and that i NEED to record it IMMEDIATELY


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ok,then.......here's another Cheez-It island group pic but now all of Rodney is visible and not just his ear.I usually have at least two cats per island but I wound up with two pigs instead.Oink.




The girly cats always look good in the overall dress.And it makes them feel really sporty too.




It's time to discuss the elephant in the room.










This was Dizzy's first visit to the res. rep's house.I was kinda surprised that he'd take such an interest in my log round table but I suppose it is a lotta wood.Bonus hockey trivia question: In reference to my rep's jersey(or sweater as they say in Canada),does anyone know who wore #55 during the final season of the old Hartford Whalers team?


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
September 7, 2020


----------



## CuriousCharli

You may of seen this posted else where but I wanted to share it here too because its one of my fave memories.

One time, quite early on in my game play actually, Bunnie sent me a message, I took a video of the opening of it and the gift but it said "Sometimes, If I'm feeling lonely or scared of vampires... I'll sleep with a stuffed toy! So, if you ever freak out about floor vampires, grab a fluffy buddy and sleep tight!" and inside was a Mama Panda. I LOVE stuffed animals and pandas, in fact, I have been looking for a while to get my own stuffie of a Panda. I know this is probably a generic Peppy message especially since this was way before the 2.0 updates but... It was like she was trying to comfort me because... I went through something quite terrible and at the time, it didn't bother me but looking back... it means so much. This girl has been with me for 15 years aprox, she has transcended 3 games with me, she knows me. I even break the wall sometimes and tell her about what we did in Wild World and New Leaf sometimes. You see my character close the door, you bet immediately I put it in my bedroom and that's where Mama Panda stays, with her family ♥ I also have a Mama Panda birthday party inbetween mine and Bunnie's house so we can meet for a birthday tea party hehe.


----------



## themysterybidder

I'm not sure what happened between Lionel and Butch today (September 1), but Butch WAS NOT happy. 













Butch asked me if I agreed with him, obviously I sided with the lovely Lionel and got this response from Butch...
























Butch is still fuming in the background... meanwhile I chat with happy Lionel!


----------



## AccfSally

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1560597726768771072








Celebrated Hazel's birthday a few days ago.


----------



## themysterybidder

You can find out some interesting information from your villagers when they visit your house!
(June 2022)


----------



## themysterybidder

April 2022
Ursala got mad with me.  I was only trying to catch a butterfly and misjudged my swing...a few times.










I was trying to talk to you, Ursala...


----------



## Nunnafinga

Can you guess that Bubbles is a peppy villager?




Finally got the Nook's Cranny upgrade.It took longer because I was importing items from my other islands and not buying and selling enough.Looking at this screenshot,I think the hippos got smaller and the chickens got bigger since New Leaf.







I made this flower garden thingamajig.What exactly is Hippeux doing there?




Goose likes to sing when he works out:

_♬ You raise the left arm up
And your right arm too
Let me tell you just what to do
Start both of 'em to flapping
You start your feet to kicking
That's when you know
You doin' the funky chicken ♬_


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
August 3, 2020


















Can you tell by my face that I'm just an innocent little kid bystander here?


----------



## monnah

My 30th Home Design Celebration in the resort restaurant
My Retail Store design
Kyle irritating Agnes as he does most days
My two Koala's hanging out (Alice is a favorite)
My (not complete in this picture) ZenPond










	Post automatically merged: Sep 4, 2022

My first Lily of the Valley (oh yeah I place my island in the Southern Hemisphere for kicks)...


----------



## BrokenSanity

Then don't get in the way of my terraforming then Frita





I will do it again if you fish in the pond I'm trying to destroy




I found Rodney in the campsite randomly by time traveling, despite how much everyone hates him he's one of my favorite villagers I would have taken him if I had room




No, I have an aesthetic Cookie my basement is a "Work-In Progress"




Drift sitting nice with his cup




I already knew villagers have special dialogue if they see you wearing a complete matching outfit set (example a complete bear outfit set) but I didn't know my villagers would comment on my character's visual punk outfit set


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oh,sorry.....I just love to watch an elephant cook.And your skillet is stuck in the wall.




Hmmm,why does Henry have all these bugs in his house?Are they pets....or dinner?




Yeah,bud.Gala is having a Tupperware party at her house.There's free punch and cookies and a 15% discount for any rodents wearing a tuxedo.Sounds like a hot time.




Bones,that catchphrase is for the cat.Be a nice doggy and give it back.


----------



## Licorice

Today is my favorite villager’s birthday!


----------



## Gaby

Flattened my island after finishing it and started rebuilding it little by little. Not really sure what the theme is… rustic, castle, town, vintage manycore?? Regardless, it’s been fun to actually go in and try things I hadn’t before.


----------



## S.J.

Visited Jenny @themysterybidder yesterday, and she had mountains and mountains of items for me!  Always way too kind to me, and always enjoy seeing the two Jennys!  Had to snap a pic before I left!







The two Jennys deep in thought!







Filbert stopped me for an important chat! 








Spoiler: Filbert!



Oh, thank goodness Filbert. You had me worried.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I don't know about 1952 but if you ask me,this is the best haircut ever invented:







Well alright but you better bring a book because there's not much goin' on in there.















Just a few screenshots of possibly my favorite kitty girl,Felicity.


----------



## Nunnafinga

_"Tout le monde savait que le Yeti était triste. Soit ça, soit il avait beaucoup de douleurs au bas du dos."_




Lolly was lollygagging on the beach enjoying an ice cold cherry julep.




Yes Gala,I was a breakdancing wunderkind in the 80's.I danced under the name Shabba-Doola Jones and even had a small part in the movie _Breakin' 2: Electric Boogaloo_.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I made a rustic gas station....(very rustic).




Mustang Sally was doing some old school reading by candlelight.










A fidgety Rodney couldn't decide where he wanted to stand and sing.That common butterfly is uncommonly distracting.


----------



## AccfSally

Dobie's vacation home.





Made it to 60 houses, I'm behind on HHP.





The two sisters out for lunch.


----------



## Licorice

Getting ripped


----------



## AccfSally

Mr and Ms. Moody, also known as Static and Sally.


----------



## Introspective Onlooker

When I saw two of my villagers from my _NL_ town in _HHP_, there was no way I wasn't going to take screenshots, have them live together, and post all of this here:







If this wasn't a coincidence, I don't know what is. Funny how things work, isn't it?

To those who want to see the home I designed for these two, here's a couple of pics:







These guys are still in Resdyern, by the way.

*EDIT:* Higher-quality, cleaner pictures.


----------



## Nunnafinga

H-h-h-Holden?!?How did he get into my game?Have I been hacked?




Eh,it's only Graham.




Runnin' with the pack.

*The many moods of Tabby:*


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
August 5, 2020



Yep, I've always liked weirdos. 






Cyd is lurking in the teddy bears' picnic area, hoping to be invited (I hope).


----------



## AccfSally

We're dressed like twins today.


----------



## zarf

Museum date!


----------



## CylieDanny

What do you mean, ya creepy little goat?


----------



## Nunnafinga

Marlo asked me to be his consigliere.I accepted because I didn't wanna sleep with the fishes and he made me an offer I couldn't refuse.I'm gonna leave the gun and take the cannoli while he fights with a large blob of pizza dough.Fuggedaboudit.




Ah Jambette,you are toadally one of my favorite villagers.







It's made of steel and hamster so maybe just the steel then.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Good ol' Octavian








Oh you think you can sing any better Octavian?












Uhhh Octavian what is that suppose to mean?








(No it is a pure coincidence all these screenshots are about Octavian LOL)


----------



## Nunnafinga

Annalise: "Geez,are these guys ever gonna leave??"




Careful,Joey...don't burn that bill.I like that every dish the villagers cook looks like a mirepoix(a fancy French name for diced up carrots,celery and onions)even when they say it's actually something like peach jam.




Raymond contemplates his storied past.From being at the peak of Animal Crossing villager fame when his exclusivity caused everyday video game players to become raving lunatics spending copious amounts of bells and goods to have him live on their island and in some cases....just to look at him.Now,for a mere smattering of bells and/or goods...or seven Yankee dollars(the going price on eBay for his official Nintendo Amiibo card)the average Animal Crossing aficionado can have a Raymond of their very own.Oh,how the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
August 16, 2020


My first gold rose on Moonraker Isle. I have more than I know what to do with now, on both of my islands, but still just as happy to see them.


----------



## CylieDanny

Sasha broke me with this heart touching speech he gave me last night 


Im not gonna post the full thing because I dont wanna spoil it~ Its probably a one time thing you get from each villager


----------



## AccfSally

My character blinked at the right time


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker
August 19, 2020















I hope you dance...


----------



## Nunnafinga

The first barbecue of the fall season.What,no ribeyes?




Head bandages??!!?!Is he gonna peck on my noggin like it was a large cabbage???




Oh....I didn't know these came in pink.Thanks,Cranston.....







I received a couple of porky pics from two of my longtime villagers.


----------



## CylieDanny

Just two pretty kitties enjoying the sun


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
August 20, 2020



Some major "chillin'" on a hot summer day.


----------



## Nunnafinga

My new house.You can never have too much pink.




Hello,I'm Peabody and this is my hamster,Sherman........or is he a gerbil?







No,but I have seen _The Glenn Miller Story_.




Fly me to the moon.


----------



## AccfSally

A case of Animal Crossing being accurate with the weather in my area.
It was sunny in the game earlier.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575895230704148480


----------



## Nenya

Moonraker Isle
September 1, 2020



Not sure, but he's probably talking about Vivian. She's a snooty...that explains it. They live next door to one another.


----------



## Valzed

Roscoe sat on a Manilla Clam (my fave flavor, btw) the other day. I didn't know villagers could sit on clams! Clearly the clam was not happy as you can see if you look really carefully at Roscoe. Psst... does anyone know how to share a video from imgur without the frame?




https://imgur.com/OjOZXBS


----------



## BrokenSanity

The best Drift conversation ever












Drift is a big fan of my Drift fan clothes






Drift has been having some really strange dreams...




But not as strange as Octavian's dreams...


----------



## xxcodexx

he's a rebel! who knew?
LOL


----------



## CylieDanny

We should catch up sometime, dude


----------



## ThatRandomRed

Please enjoy this really crappy video I made during an encounter I had with Bob (who is now referred to as Robert) like two weeks ago. I'm in the middle of decorating my town so please excuse the mess!


----------



## Nunnafinga

You're mom is in a band???What's it called?Froghat?Kroakus?Les Claypool's Fearless Flying Frog Brigade?Depeche Toad?




Um...that's not necessarily a bad thing.







Peanut: The villager equivalent of twenty seven energy drinks.


----------



## smug villager

Your browser is not able to display this video.


My island is so chaotic today!


----------



## magicaldonkey

there's something wrong-


----------



## AccfSally

Sylvana was out with Celeste for a cup of coffee at the Cafe.


----------



## magicaldonkey

lets go!! only got a few fish left before i've caught all the october fish !


----------



## Fruitcup

Twiggy enjoying her remodeled home


----------



## Nunnafinga

This is the first time I've seen my villagers have a conversation on one of the flat beach rocks.Does anybody call pancakes "flapjacks" anymore?




I just invited my thirteenth ducky.That's a baker's dozen of ducks.I must have a thing for webbed feet.




I found a nice train track path so I put a train on it.I even actually remembered to put the coal car right behind the engine.


----------



## smug villager

Checking out the market square with my man, Dobie!


----------



## AccfSally

Genji sent me a fossil that hasn't been assessed yet; I didn't know this was a thing.





Hazel is doing an excellent demonstration of why it was a bad idea to put the Museum in front of a river mouth. 






Marshal is cooking in his kitchen.








Sasha exploring the museum.





Wish you would sit on the cushion that I put out for you and not the tree near your house.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Rodney gave me a sneak peek at his Halloween costume.Should I call him Rodmond?Rayney?




Pie-pie: The dessert equivalent of turducken.




Welcome to the Peanut gallery.


----------



## AccfSally

Your browser is not able to display this video.




This island I swear lol.


----------



## AccfSally

Both Sasha and Claude have special plushies in their homes.


----------



## Nunnafinga

There's a new frog villager in the game and his name is...um....Frippo.Yeah,that's it.




What manner of pig are you that can cook food without heat or flame?







Once again,Bones' fashion sense is spot-on.No more Able Sisters for me...from now on I'm going to see Bones first.


----------



## HappyTails

Dragonfly Struggle



https://imgur.com/xmrbZiw


----------



## xara

she’s slaying, your honour.


----------



## AccfSally

The twins mimicking each other.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583083652766130176


----------



## smug villager

he can't figure out benches to save his life ((


----------



## Nunnafinga

A rare double rainbow.Speaking of rare natural phenomena in Animal Crossing,does anyone remember the purple sunrise in New Leaf?




The cats took over the plaza today.




Life is just a cat race.




Jambette is about to become a cat toy.




This guy showed up in my campsite.Says he's from a place called Mordor.Weird name for an island,eh?


----------



## AccfSally

It's Sylvana's birthday today.


----------



## xara

zoe wanted us to twin.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Here's a useless fact: Did you know that the famous French composer Claude Debussy composed all of his most famous pieces in the presence of a porcelain frog he had kept since his childhood?I think Jambette was playing _Clair De Lune_ when she came to visit the other day.




Graham introduced me to his younger brother Hector.Yes,I see the family resemblance.










That's more like it.This striped tee was the closest thing to Rodeo's old beatnik tee from New Leaf that I could find.Hmm...he kind of has a Linus Van Pelt vibe going on now.


----------



## xara

petri fell asleep right next to her bed.  poor wee thing.


----------



## AccfSally

When I logged on to my game today, there was a rainbow in the sky.


----------



## Nunnafinga

What?They serve coffee here??




I've been trying to get Nibbles on my island for a while now and here she is.Did she rhyme "sky" with "hap....pie"?










Oh...was I watching you closely?Sorry but,it's your snout.I find it to be quite hypnotizing.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Yes Filbs,we were playing hide-and-seek.....for about a month.




It does?I thought your hairdo was just painted on your head.

Recent birthdays:




Jambette's B-Day.Jambette and Graham were an item once but called it off due to incompatible lips.




Oh,I believe it.


----------



## azurill

Double Birthday party on Serenity 





made them apple pies.


----------



## Licorice

Cobb is so dedicated to his scientific studies that he has no need for a real bed.


----------



## AccfSally

It's Halloween today! Happy Halloween!





No one was at the plaza lol.



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587137100268572673


----------



## Hanif1807

Hey guys, it's been awhile...

My 13th villager, Eloise, decided to leave my island





My soon-to-be 20th villager, Croque, came to replace her. He isn't my favorite villager, but he's pretty special to me because we share the same birthday



​


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Halloween in Cheez-It:*




Here's a good way to confuse your villagers.Do a pair of Jacks beat a pair of pigs?




A dirty trick?But you're such a sweet,fluffy bunny.......with crazy eyes.........




I think Ace had the best costume of the night.What the heck is in that jar on the table?A brain??




It's funny to see mild-mannered Gala getting all scary.That pig is haunted.




What're you lookin' at,shorty?




Nine(out of ten)of my villagers dressed up as devils.At least Nibbles had the right colors.




Marty was the only villager who didn't wear a devil costume.I think he should keep those ears.


----------



## HappyTails

Boredom


https://imgur.com/agT4apZ


----------



## Bulbadragon

Found Mint asleep in my airport plaza and proceeded to take a couple pictures...








And then she woke up to me right in her face. Awkward.


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Some of my villagers are real Dapper Dans*:





Spork wears his special culinary jacket when making some fancy grub.




Rodeo has better luck fishing in his angler's tuxedo.

*Nibbles*:




Watch out if there's a mirror around the house....Nibbles might be there all day.










Whoa...in the old days this performance would be worthy of a sea of raised cigarette lighters.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Well,it was bound to happen.Miranda's small body is no longer able to support the weight of her excessively large noggin.....geez,how does Merengue do it??




Rodney sure knows how to live life to the fullest.




Speaking of living life to the fullest,I found Frett nursing a cold one on the river bank.I do believe I heard a bit of howling when the moon came out.




This looks like one of those Old Spice commercials from the 70's.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Beats me.What's anybody doing here after two and a half years?


----------



## Licorice

precious round boi


----------



## AccfSally

Cally's method of getting homework done.


----------



## Licorice

Singing trio of a teacher, mad scientist, and a fashionista.


----------



## themysterybidder

I know everyone has probably seen this, but Brewster's 'The Roost' amazed me with the background details!

Gyroids in his back room.




A well stocked range of coffee and notice his cup and saucers on the top shelf!




Brewster takes his role as barista very seriously.




He's even got his takeaway cups stacked up! Wonder if that's cartons of pigeon milk?







Pictures on the wall by the amiibo phone.






Pictures by the entrance.
Blathers and Brewster.



K.K. playing at Club LOL?






Never noticed the security lights!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Don't these guys look great?.......Umm,do our islands have a public intoxication law??




I should probably get some furniture for my guests to sit on.




Yeah,the TV doesn't work.Did you think a place like Frett's house would even have electricity?


----------



## xara

themysterybidder said:


> K.K. playing at Club LOL?
> View attachment 469359


the picture of k.k. is actually a callback to wild world and city folk! in those games, there was a platform in the roost that he would perform on on saturdays. 

all the detailing and nostalgia in the roost this game really is so lovely.  actually never noticed the gyroids in the backroom before!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Autumn lollipop break




Yeah,alright!Sounds like a fair deal to me..........What the heck is that bird gonna do with a truck?He can't even reach the pedals......




Yeah,it's probably too early for this.


----------



## Nunnafinga

For the first song in my reenactment of the '68 Elvis Comeback Special,I'd like to do "Hound Dog".....for my hound dog.Thank you....thank you very much......




Um....I'll just wait here until she wakes up.




Is that a Lily-Of-The-Valley about to be run over by a bulldozer?You know what that means....no,not a smashed flower....this:




I finally got around to picking up all the junk from the ground and here's the reward.


----------



## xara

ran into tucker on my HHP beach and thought he looked so cute sitting in the shade, enjoying his book, so i decided to take a few pics of him. started fooling around with the different filters, and well...





i love the fish-eye lens LOL.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I'm not sure but if they had named this day in his honor wouldn't it be called "Franklin Day"?




When you give one of your villagers a silly catchphrase you never really think about the possible consequences:


----------



## Licorice

Joey enjoying the beach by his home.


----------



## azurill

Wade is definitely one of my favorite villagers 

Wade on C.J visiting. 







Wade wanting to buy the flea I just found on Biskit.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uhh....well,that's a bit of a tall order.We'd have to grow the stu.......oops!You said _a _pot didn't you??Yeah,we can do that.




Puddles the sparkly froggy just moved to my island.I had her in New Leaf and it's good to see those big blue eyes again.







Well,yeah....you don't wanna leave a mess for Timmy and Tommy to clean up.


----------



## AccfSally

Logged onto my game to do something and found him sleeping outside.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597894418186768384


----------



## Licorice

Happy birthday to Tasha


----------



## Nunnafinga

I have an item of furniture that has become quite the conversation piece among my villagers:
















Everyone loves my *log round table*.


----------



## zissou

Nunnafinga said:


> Autumn lollipop break



Felicity looks SO CUTE HERE! I've always liked her but she looks simultaneously devilish and angelic. Lovely screenshot, captures the autumn vibe well


----------



## Licorice

Okay so yesterday was Tasha’s birthday and today is Sprocket’s birthday lol They also attended each other’s parties.


----------



## AccfSally

Relaxing underneath the trees.


----------



## AccfSally

Today's Claude's birthday and Hazel was also there. My little underrated cutie-pies.











Sally was visiting Genji today, also showing off my new hair color (for now).





New small outdoor picnic area.


----------



## zissou

I am such a sucker for the "film" photography effect. Here's the 3294th photograph of my villager dramatically gazing into the sunset. What's she thinking about?





... what she's having for dinner, most likely.​


----------



## AccfSally

All three of the Sisters were outside doing exercises together.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1598756823880044544


----------



## xara

pretty girl.  shino hasn’t been on my island for very long, but she’s already found her favourite spot to hang out — on my clifftops, specifically my foresty area. she’s been loving sitting, reading and fishing there. i love her so much. ^^


----------



## Nunnafinga

_Here's another in a series of irregular updates from the island of *Chippo*:_




Occasionally a villager says something that hits very close to home.




I always wonder if I should let a sleeping villager sleep or wake 'em up.......




........yeah,I'll just let 'em sleep from now on.




I am in total agreement with this statement.







This conjures images of David Bowie wearing a ridiculously tight costume and a funny wig.




Nostrils up........




....and nostrils down.




Yippee!


----------



## Legend Of Cats

After visiting the mini post office decided to sit and take a break with Chief! Trust me he enjoys my company


----------



## themysterybidder

Elmer was determined to find me...


----------



## xara

might’ve made a mistake choosing sherb as my hospital receptionist.  i love him, he’s so silly lol.


----------



## zissou

Marina helped me decorate Wendy's house for the holidays. We're both going to pretend that we don't see Roald's diary being used as decoration for Wendy's garden, no sir. Just going to hang my string lights and go...


----------



## AccfSally

Today, our islands (those of us who have it set to the Northern Hemisphere) are getting battered by the snowstorm.
I went around and handed out some soup to my kids' villagers so that they could stay warm.












Got my house ready for Toy Day.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601590657214484482


----------



## Nunnafinga

*Some frogs:*




A proper frog should know a lot about bugs.A.Lot.







Eh......I get the feeling that I'm gonna be wearing some checkered school pants.........




Looking sharp!




Yes,I proclaim you,Jambette,to be the Frog Queen of the Island of St.Hubbins!




Jambette's first official act as the Frog Queen of The Island of St.Hubbins was to sit and stare at a streetlamp for 17 minutes.


----------



## Nunnafinga

You can eat 50 eggs?We have Cool Hand Marty here.




Yikes,it's Rodney!




We'll just pretend we're all asleep until he leaves......







That cranky canine finally caved and gave me his photo.




Geez,I should be saying this to you ya cranky coney.Gaston was one of my very first New Leaf villagers and now he might be my very last New Horizons villager.


----------



## AccfSally

Everyone is here but Marshal.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602714698893643776


----------



## AccfSally

This took AGES to find and now I finally have it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603059475954663426


----------



## Licorice

An important photo that must be shared with the people:


----------



## AccfSally

Just a picture of my current villagers.


----------



## Nunnafinga

We have a rare quartet of Naruto runners today.Boyd is pretending to be a pylon.




Everything's ready for a pondside Texas steel cage match.




Eh....that's not too weird........yes it is...it's very weird.........













Gaston has certainly changed for New Horizons.In New Leaf he was the crankiest cranky I had.He complained a lot and didn't get along with most of the other villagers.In New Horizons,he's a kinder,gentler cranky bunny.He actually reads books that don't have any pictures,wears neckties and has a fondness for large spectacles.I'm half expecting him to share a quiche recipe with me.


----------



## Nenya

Easy Street
October 3, 2020






I don't know what everyone else is doing, but I'm busy catching bugs for no good reason...


----------



## xara

one of these deers don’t look like the others.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Another Toy Day.To play or not to play?




How 'bout a spoonful of sugar?Gabi has been cultivating a Mary Poppins vibe lately.






It's nice to get some appreciation for decorating a villager's yard.




I met this cute earless bunny on a dream island.I think her name is Chrissy.


----------



## AccfSally

It's Toy Day!
Happy Holidays~!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Off we go......



















That was short and sweet.I don't think I did Toy Day last year because I couldn't remember a lot of it.Eh,it was still fun.Heh,that illuminated tree looks like something I saw at Caesar's Palace.


----------



## xara

merry christmas/toy day, everyone! 

beau  making me emotional since 2013




wanted to see if jingle would participate in group stretching, and he did not disappoint!



love how everyone’s festive and wearing santa hats, meanwhile brewster and i are just there in our regular getups.


----------



## xara

a couple days late, but goldie had a great birthday on tuesday! 










i think this might be the smallest perfect snowboy i’ve made thus far. ️ now i want to try and build one even smaller haha! 




went to get a session of group stretching going, and audie was one step ahead of me! 




...only for her to not even participate in group stretching.


----------



## Nunnafinga

I went months without getting any villager photos and I just received three in the past couple of days.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 475532
> View attachment 475533
> View attachment 475534
> View attachment 475535View attachment 475536
> I went months without getting any villager photos and I just received three in the past couple of days.


Thats so awesome great job! I got both Tank and Benedict's Photo today.


----------



## AccfSally

It's 2023! Happy New Year!
Hope for a wonderful year for all.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609414874869952513


----------



## xara

happy new year’s! i missed out on the celebrations in-game last year (or should i say the year before last now? ), so i’m glad i was able to pop in in time to see the fireworks this year! 













i received this letter from agnes the other day, and it honestly couldn’t have come at a better time. i’ve been feeling kinda low the past few days, and this reminded me to focus on the good things in my life, and to remember that all bad days will pass.  i was also pleasantly surprised since i don’t think i’ve ever gotten this letter from a villager before! made it even more special and impactful. c’:




shino speaks nothing but facts! 2022 was honestly the longest and shortest year of my life. 




they’re just tiny little guys. ️


----------



## VanitasFan26

Oh dear.....she mentioned "restart". Must resist........


----------



## AccfSally

This made me laugh a little.












Some New Year's theme pictures from Harvey's.
Dinner time.










Party time.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Ever hear the phrase "knock yourself out"?




It's nice to see Gaston being his grumpy old self.This gives me the warm fuzzies remembering my first New Leaf town.




I think this is going to be my island's official Christmas card for next year.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Animal Crossing might be the only place where you can walk into a coffee shop and see your dog having a cup.




Any Buster Poindexter fans out there?




The squirrel girls are out and about.













After all these years Hazel is still not a morning person.


----------



## xara

miss ma’am your fishing rod bobber isn’t in the water




two dear deers working out together 




recently designed my 30th hhp vacation home, and lottie took me to the café with her, niko and wardell to celebrate! wardell hiding behind the counter the entire time with his silly glasses on was definitely the highlight of the party.  i love he


----------



## Nunnafinga

Uh...no thanks.What the heck is a judogi anyways?Is that Japanese for a wedgie?




The "elusive sea bass"?I have not heard of that fish.I have heard of the "not very elusive sea bass",the "readily available sea bass" and the "I wish I could stop catching that stupid sea bass".







Yeah,I remember that.They used to write things like "I'm a B-52 loaded with thermonuclear weapons".Ah,the good ol' days.


----------



## AccfSally

My squirrel babies not behaving themselves.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611172405501890560


----------



## AccfSally

I added a river near the airport and now it's a new hangout.


----------



## Nunnafinga

_ ♬ Tomorrow, tomorrow, I'll quack up,tomorrow
You're always a duck awaaaaaayyyyyyy! _♬

I just love show tunes.




For some people,these guys are at the opposite ends of the cuteness scale.




Sometimes the game shows some kind of natural artistry.It doesn't happen a lot but it does happen.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Hamphrey was talking about getting needles and I relate to this a lot. I despise needles so much!


----------

